# "Other" Wrestling TV Shows: A Complete Listing.



## RoosterSmith

*"Other" Wrestling TV & Internet Shows: A Complete Listing.*

Good morning, afternoon or evening, Loyal Posters of the Wrestling Forum. 

I wanna thank everyone that helped build this list. If you love wrestling as much as I do, it’s a great thing to have. 

Every promotion here has a show that you can watch online legally and for free. 

Thank God we live in this age. 

However, my days on the Wrestling Forum are over.

I’m going back to the Pro Wrestling Discussion Forums.

It’s a small forum, and the Indy section has to be built up almost from scratch. 

But nothing worth doing is easy. The people who run that forum are decent folks. And that’s all I need, to be apart of something positive. 

Peace, guys. Don’t Rock & Roll Too Hard.

-Rooster Bartholomew Smith. 


Episodic Wrestling Shows: The Complete Listing

_Shows are ranked first and foremost according to the "Big 3" system. After that it's all my personal experience with the promotions ..._​

AAW: Wrestling Redefined (3 Recommendations)
Championship Wrestling from Hollywood (2 Recommendations) 
Insane Championship Wrestling (2 Recommendations)
Legend City Wrestling Season 2 & Season 1 (1 Recommendation)
Asistencia Asesoría y Administración (AAA Wrestling) (Spanish) (1 Recommendation)
NWA SAW (1 Recommendation)
Beyond Wrestling (1 Recommendation)
American Wrestling Federation (1 Recommendation)
Consejo Mundial de Lucha Libre (CMLL) (Spanish) (1 Recommendation)
Resistance Pro
Victory Commonwealth Wrestling
Ring of Honor
Vanguard Championship Wrestling
Canadian Wrestling's Elite 
DOA Pro Wrestling 
Premier Wrestling Xperiance
Dansk Pro Wrestling (Danish)
Reality of Wrestling
Ultra Championship Wrestling
Westside Xtreme Wrestling (German)
New England Championship Wrestling
Ohio Valley Wrestling
Future Stars of Wrestling
Pro Wrestling Extra/USWA
Midnight Mayhem
South Illinois Championship Wresting 
NWA Championship International Wrestling
Snakepit Adelaide Pro Wrestling
Rock Star Pro Wrestling
New Heights Wrestling 
NWA Smokey Mountain
East Coast Professional Wrestling on Fire
Covey Pro Wrestling
West Virginia Championship Wrestling
Midwest Pro Wrestling Alliance
Pro Wrestling Holland (In Dutch)
Xtreme Italian Wrestling (Italian)
GBG Wrestling (Swedish and English)
Svensk Wrestling Syd (In Swedish)
Southside Pro Wrestling
Pro Wrestling eXpress
Vanguard Wrestling All-Star Alliance
Stockholm Wrestling (Swedish and English)
Anarchy Wrestling
Norsk Wrestling Forbund (Norwegian)
Desastre Total Ultraviolento (Spanish)
International Wrestling Revolution Group (Spanish)

Unranked Promotions

Inspire Pro 
NWA Atlanta 
NWA Sports Entertainment Wrestling 
Atlantic Pro Wrestling 

Recommended for you:

_The Big 3's ..._​
GothicBohemian (Expires October 2014)

Championship Wrestling from Hollywood,
Insane Championship Wrestling
AAW: Wrestling Redefined


USAUSA1 (Expires October 2014)


Asistencia Asesoría y Administración (AAA Wrestling) (Spanish)
Consejo Mundial de Lucha Libre (CMLL) (Spanish)
American Wrestling Federation

Concrete (Expires October 2014)


NWA SAW, _so southern you should eat fried chicken while watching._
Beyond Wrestling
AAW: Wrestling Redefined

sXeMope (Expires October 2014)


Beyond Wrestling , Great group of wrestlers. Probably the easiest wrestling promotion in the world to follow because of the amount of free content they have. Always fun to watch.
 Legend City Wrestling, Local promotion for me so I'm a little biased. They have a good group of wrestlers and their shows are generally enjoyable.

Rooster Smith (Expires October 2014)


Championship Wrestling from Hollywood, _Over the last four youtube releases, I can't think of a funner or more consistent Promotion._
AAW: Wrestling Redefined, _Kind of like everything Ring of Honor should be. It even looks like Ring of Honor but it doesn't suck._
Insane Championship Wreslting, _Still, one of my favorites, even if they're just showing highlights now. _


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

ROH, Chikara, DGUSA, and CZW are all bigger than the promotions you have in your top 3.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Japanese Puroresu said:


> ROH, Chikara, DGUSA, and CZW are all bigger than the promotions you have in your top 3.


is that your own top three though? In terms of quality, not size. 

CZW and DGUSA don't have a show, and that's the idea of the thread. But I hear CZW is awesome.


----------



## Lane

CZW actually has a local show again.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

RoosterSmith said:


> is that your own top three though? In terms of quality, not size.
> 
> CZW and DGUSA don't have a show, and that's the idea of the thread. But I hear CZW is awesome.


Good point on DGUSA, but I love Kevin Steen. He makes ROH for me right now and I'm a huge Briscoe fan. ROH is in a huge transition period right now but I think they can recover for the future. Even after 2007 people were saying ROH was going downhill but they always came back to do something but much like ROH's fanbase, the critics are pessimistic.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> CZW actually has a local show again.


Dude, that's amazballs! 

Is it a ring of honor type deal where you could watch it on the Internet? Or just in staten island? Googled it and could only find it airing and Statan Island. 

But that's a big deal. Tv revenue is no joke, even local revenue. 



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Good point on DGUSA, but I love Kevin Steen. He makes ROH for me right now and I'm a huge Briscoe fan. ROH is in a huge transition period right now but I think they can recover for the future. Even after 2007 people were saying ROH was going downhill but they always came back to do something but much like ROH's fanbase, the critics are pessimistic.


steen rules, man. mr. wrestling. 

I'll give ring of honor another shot, haven't watched it for months but things change. 

briscoes are gone, but does anyone know where they're going? Someone said WWE but Is it confirmed?


----------



## Lane

I believe its not on the internet. Dude from Beyond Wrestling runs the youtube channel now and he puts a ton of free stuff out of Beyond on their channel so maybe he can convince DJ to put the show online. Also, DGUSA has a Roku channel. Whatever the hell that is.


----------



## sXeMope

#8 is Legend City Wrestling, not Liberty City Wrestling.

Also, if you're in Canada, you can watch it on Saturdays (Time varies depending on your location) on NTV. Although I believe at this point it's just reruns until the second season. They're not too great at uploading shows to their Youtube. They've still got 2-3 shows from the first season that they haven't uploaded. Shame because there were a couple of really good matches at that show. (They have a show every couple of months and split it up into 4 episodes)


----------



## USAUSA1

You forgot NWA CIW "Powerbomb Championship Wrestling" that can be found on Mike Jameson YouTube page..

My top 3 is TCW, SAW and NWA CIW


----------



## Concrete

*RoosterSmith* if you can edit in links to the youtube channels or websites that the shows are on I think that would greatly help your list. It would almost become a database of shows. Not sure if you can do that since I've never tried to edit in links. Not sure if I like separating them by "Big 3" "Honorable Mentions" "Everyone Else" since it seems to be less of a comprehensive list and more of showing the shows you like. That's fine but if you are saying you want a "comprehensive list" then I would try and make it as standard across the board as possible. Include things like it being your personal favorite and thoughts but I wouldn't make some look drastically better than others. Really REALLY like the idea though.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> I believe its not on the internet. Dude from Beyond Wrestling runs the youtube channel now and he puts a ton of free stuff out of Beyond on their channel so maybe he can convince DJ to put the show online. Also, DGUSA has a Roku channel. Whatever the hell that is.


Kind of torn here. Should I put it up there? What about Beyond? 

I kind of started with the intention of putting up all the shows that everyone can watch regardless of where they live. But I reckon I can slap on an asterix. 



sXeMope said:


> #8 is Legend City Wrestling, not Liberty City Wrestling.
> 
> Also, if you're in Canada, you can watch it on Saturdays (Time varies depending on your location) on NTV. Although I believe at this point it's just reruns until the second season. They're not too great at uploading shows to their Youtube. They've still got 2-3 shows from the first season that they haven't uploaded. Shame because there were a couple of really good matches at that show. (They have a show every couple of months and split it up into 4 episodes)


Thanks man, I'll have to correct that. Portland Wrestling Uncut might be doing the same thing. It's weird to think of wrestling in terms of seasons but I suppose if you're not national, that's gonna be more common. 



USAUSA1 said:


> You forgot NWA CIW "Powerbomb Championship Wrestling" that can be found on Mike Jameson YouTube page..
> 
> My top 3 is TCW, SAW and NWA CIW


Did not forget, never knew about. Thanks man, will slap this up there. 



Concrete said:


> *RoosterSmith* if you can edit in links to the youtube channels or websites that the shows are on I think that would greatly help your list. It would almost become a database of shows. Not sure if you can do that since I've never tried to edit in links. Not sure if I like separating them by "Big 3" "Honorable Mentions" "Everyone Else" since it seems to be less of a comprehensive list and more of showing the shows you like. That's fine but if you are saying you want a "comprehensive list" then I would try and make it as standard across the board as possible. Include things like it being your personal favorite and thoughts but I wouldn't make some look drastically better than others. Really REALLY like the idea though.


I'll try linking things to their channel, not specific videos. Never did that before but assuming it's possible. In the meantime I did name the channels. 

I wanna keep my big three up there but I'll replace "everyone else" with "complete listing" or some such thing. Then I'll slap my big three in that list too. 

I'll also flip it so that my big 3 follows the list, instead of getting top billing. 

Thanks for the comments, man. 

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Alright, I'm done!

Links are now included in the account or mention that you have to visit the promotions site. 

A little favor to you Ring of Honor fans, I linked you to the TV section of their site and not the home page. The home page has up to date news on it, and the TV show often airs episodes recorded before the pay per view. So hopefully this will help you avoid those spoilers. 

Thanks again to USAUSA1, for mentioning Powerbomb Championship Wrestling. And I'll look into Beyond and Combat Zone's accounts. 

Peace!!!


----------



## Concrete

You did a great job of setting it all up. Now we just have to find a way to keep this thread alive so people can find this stuff haha.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> You did a great job of setting it all up. Now we just have to find a way to keep this thread alive so people can find this stuff haha.


thank you, sir' but I consider it a labor of love. I hope to get as much out of this thread as anyone else. Already learned about powerbomb. 

as far as keeping this alive, I guess we can all share our experiences with the promotions that we watch. 

for example, I stopped watching the vast majority of these but maybe you might watch one on a regular basis that I don't. And vice versa. we can potentially alert each other to cool things going down in promotions we don't regularly watch. 

I'll definently be watching one of these tomorrow.


----------



## Concrete

I know TCW and I believe ICW have their own threads but seeing posts both here and there isn't bad. Lots of stuff if the more regionally based non-"SUPER INDY" styled promotions that are good fun and sometimes more. And quite a few guys pop up in a few of these promotions

...VORDELL WALKER THREAD DOMINATION


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I know TCW and I believe ICW have their own threads but seeing posts both here and there isn't bad. Lots of stuff if the more regionally based non-"SUPER INDY" styled promotions that are good fun and sometimes more. And quite a few guys pop up in a few of these promotions
> 
> ...VORDELL WALKER THREAD DOMINATION


haha. Forgive me, but who is Vordell Walker?


----------



## USAUSA1

Vordell is a SAW regular and been in Smoky Mountain and now TCW.

Wolfie is a SAW and TCW regular but wrestling in smoky mountain tonight.

Sigmon and Kincaid are Smoky Mountain and TCW regulars


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Vordell is a SAW regular and been in Smoky Mountain and now TCW.
> 
> Wolfie is a SAW and TCW regular but wrestling in smoky mountain tonight.
> 
> Sigmon and Kincaid are Smoky Mountain and TCW regulars


cool beans, man. I look forward to checking the, out.


----------



## Concrete

If you don't know about Vordell...you will haha. 

I don't know if Pro Wrestling Express qualifies for the list. Not really designated to one specific promotion but more the Florida scene. It also doesn't seem to be weekly but more bi-weekly. Probably doesn't fit into the guidelines but if nothing it is something for people to watch. So go do that everyone haha


----------



## USAUSA1

I've try to follow and watch all these promotions within the past 3 years and TCW and SAW is the only ones that stick with me. I was into Portland for awhile but I think the NWA Hollywood guys coming in drag the show down. NWA Hollywood used to be fun back when Blue Demon was champion but the show took a bad turn. I am into NWA CIW right now, so far its been decent. 

I've been watching SAW for years, they used to air on Comcast Sports Net. Still a great promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA World Wide also post weekly(Jeff White Youtube page). There is other NWA promotions I notice but they only post monthly shows.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> NWA World Wide also post weekly(Jeff White Youtube page). There is other NWA promotions I notice but they only post monthly shows.


Will look into to it. 

EDIT: Did look into it. Doesn't seem to be a TV show. But sometimes they cut things into multiple segmetns and uplaod the videos match by match. Is that what they're doing in NWA World Wide? 

I tried watching Powerbomb Championship Wrestling last night but couldn't find it on Youtube on my apple TV. BTW, Apple TV now has Sky Sports!!! Whoooo!!!

i could have flicked on the iPad and looked up the Channel name from this list but was too lazy. 

Check it out tonight. 

Last night though I watched the fourth episode of Hoodslam. 

Highlights/spoilers:

1. Juice Lee's murder trial. Harvey Dent was his lawyer until She Hulk came out and won the right to defend him by beating dent in a singles match. 

2. Rick Stoner won an 8 man tag match to choose the stipulation for his match with Big Poppa Blunt. Note: Big Poppa eliminated himself on purpose because he doesn't care what the stipulation is. 

3. Shelly Martinez, among the hottest women I've ever seen in life, lost a dance off to Hot Chino, who might be my favorite wrestler in that promotion. 

4. Otis the Gimp, and that great call by the play by play commentator. "Otis is face down, butt up, that's the way he likes to ..." 

This promotion is so immature I wonder if I accidentally book it while sleep walking. I sometimes wonder if Hoodslam exists at all or if it's just some kind of reoccurring LSD nightmare of mine. 

Not a perfect show by any means, but good fun. Judge Dread made a cameo, sweet! 

I like hoodslam but I'd like to see them get away from all this parody stuff. Not completely, just not so much. Every match seems like a copy right infringement suit waiting to happen. 

And they need a belt, I know they say belts are overrated but I suspect they just can't afford one. Maybe because of all the copy right infringement suits ...


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.youtube.com/user/jmmscvi/videos NWA CIW Powerbomb Championship Wrestling


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/jmmscvi/videos NWA CIW Powerbomb Championship Wrestling


Thanks USAUSA1, checked it out. I think I saw the hefty fella with a Mohawk in LCW or one of these promotions. guantlet match was alright, didn't like the first match with even heftier guys. 

Production was really good aside from those audio issues.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Phenomenal job Rooster (Y) I would rep if I could. If I get a vacation from work I may have to check some of those promotions out.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Matt_Yoda said:


> Phenomenal job Rooster (Y) I would rep if I could. If I get a vacation from work I may have to check some of those promotions out.


Thanks, man. I had the benefit of finding out about these promotions one or two at a time and checking them out, seeing if it was my thing. 

What I might like, you might not, so it's worth giving everyone the college try. But my big three are the only ones that I'm really into. 

Honorable mention goes to Hoodslam. And I can't leave out TCW and NWA Smokey Mountain. Those promotions are too big for me to ignore, (Either business wise or product wise.) even if I'm not 100% in love with their product. 

*** 

I watched wrestle-force TV last night from Midnight Mayhem. That's a very ambiguous promotion, I'm not 100% on which is the promotion and which is the show's name. Or if they're two different promotions or what. 

Cool to see Lodi from WCW on there. His match was short and sweet. Didn't love the match featuring the champ, a Tracey Smother's protage. 

Not enough sports entertainment for me, and the commentary was awful. The play by play guy stunk and the color guy didn't show up. 

#MinorLeagueWRestlingProblems. 

#HashtaggingOutsideofTwitter.


----------



## Concrete

Does Michael Tarver of Nexus fame pop up in any promotions. His match in TCW against Titan made him look like someone I'd totally watch. Certainly in a program like setting.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Does Michael Tarver of Nexus fame pop up in any promotions. His match in TCW against Titan made him look like someone I'd totally watch. Certainly in a program like setting.


I watched that episode last night. (I watch RAW on tuesday on Hulu.) Will post my thoughts in the TCW thread. 

No, never seen him anywhere else. Did a good job though, I thought. I hated him in the WWE.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Thanks man, I'll have to correct that. Portland Wrestling Uncut might be doing the same thing. It's weird to think of wrestling in terms of seasons but I suppose if you're not national, that's gonna be more common.


LCW is a national promotion (In Canada). I'd say they're doing it in this format because NTV is for the most part, a news station. Or it could be because they're too reliant on big names to draw. They do tours every couple of months with the local guys, some Atlantic region Canadian guys, and an ex-WCW/ECW/WWF star, which can take up a lot of money. Not something I particularly like, but through them I've met guys I idolized as a child so I won't complain.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> LCW is a national promotion (In Canada). I'd say they're doing it in this format because NTV is for the most part, a news station. Or it could be because they're too reliant on big names to draw. They do tours every couple of months with the local guys, some Atlantic region Canadian guys, and an ex-WCW/ECW/WWF star, which can take up a lot of money. Not something I particularly like, but through them I've met guys I idolized as a child so I won't complain.


REally? they strike me as an Atlantic Canadian Promotion, not national. Where are they based? New Foundland? 

Yeah, that was ridiculous with Colt Cabana, I wish they'd do more storyline stuff and stop using people that won't be around. 

But maybe they draw better with those names, LCW knows the business of LCW better than me, you know? 

***

Hey, guys I've been thinking about my Big Three and how it might not be appropriate to have that list there considering that I want this thread to be a team effort. 

So I was thinking editing the original post with EVERYONE'S BIG THREE. Everyone that wanted their list up there. It's up to you guys so private message me or better yet post it here if you want me to Slap your big three Horizontally alongside mine. 

Doesn't even have to be three if there's only one or two you really like. 

I think promotions that keep popping up consistently in people's list will grab some attention.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> REally? they strike me as an Atlantic Canadian Promotion, not national. Where are they based? New Foundland?
> 
> Yeah, that was ridiculous with Colt Cabana, I wish they'd do more storyline stuff and stop using people that won't be around.
> 
> But maybe they draw better with those names, LCW knows the business of LCW better than me, you know?


Yeah, they're based here but I believe there is/was talk of running in other Canadian provinces. I know Mike Hughes runs a promotion in PEI and a few guys have been there, and that's where Titus and Saint come from IIRC, But anyways they're broadcasted nationwide. The Cabana thing was really random. He's been here a few times, but it still came out of nowhere and really didn't do anything for them. They only got the TV deal in January-ish and the first 7 episodes were past shows which I don't think had any intention of making it to TV. They've been doing some more storyline stuff since they started taping for TV (Episode 8 onward) but like I said before, they're behind on uploading so you don't really see it.

I don't know for sure, but I would bet that the big names do draw people in. Shit, I went to a show last month where they brought in Ted DiBiase, Phil Atlas, and Tyson Dux and they ran out of tickets. By the time I got there (Which was well before bell time) they were just marking X's on peoples hand and sending them in. Spent two hours sitting on a table at the back :lol


----------



## Concrete

I can't wait until Xcite Wrestling gets added to the list. Small little promotion based out of Binghamton,NY (one of the more prominent 2CW locations). They are having a show called Xcite All Night. They work a bit with CZW(more there talent coming up than Xcite talent coming down). The main heel stable is a group of Joe Gacy, Alex Payne, Niles Young, and Kimber Lee. Gacy has been booked as the top heel in the company beating guys like Adam Cole, Chuck Taylor, as well as winning a 3 way involving Finlay and Brodie Lee. 

Did I mention that the first episode will include clips from Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I can't wait until Xcite Wrestling gets added to the list. Small little promotion based out of Binghamton,NY (one of the more prominent 2CW locations). They are having a show called Xcite All Night. They work a bit with CZW(more there talent coming up than Xcite talent coming down). The main heel stable is a group of Joe Gacy, Alex Payne, Niles Young, and Kimber Lee. Gacy has been booked as the top heel in the company beating guys like Adam Cole, Chuck Taylor, as well as winning a 3 way involving Finlay and Brodie Lee.
> 
> Did I mention that the first episode will include clips from Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano?


I got a soft spot in my heart for upstate NY. My kin came from there. 

Never should have left, my opinion. 

Good people up there. 

Checked it out on the Tube. Looks cool, like their belt. Are they in talks to get a regional TV deal anytime soon? 



sXeMope said:


> Yeah, they're based here but I believe there is/was talk of running in other Canadian provinces. I know Mike Hughes runs a promotion in PEI and a few guys have been there, and that's where Titus and Saint come from IIRC, But anyways they're broadcasted nationwide. The Cabana thing was really random. He's been here a few times, but it still came out of nowhere and really didn't do anything for them. They only got the TV deal in January-ish and the first 7 episodes were past shows which I don't think had any intention of making it to TV. They've been doing some more storyline stuff since they started taping for TV (Episode 8 onward) but like I said before, they're behind on uploading so you don't really see it.
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I would bet that the big names do draw people in. Shit, I went to a show last month where they brought in Ted DiBiase, Phil Atlas, and Tyson Dux and they ran out of tickets. By the time I got there (Which was well before bell time) they were just marking X's on peoples hand and sending them in. Spent two hours sitting on a table at the back :lol


Haha, table room only. Good to see business is doing so well. Some of their venues are awesome, like that hockey arena? 

***

I'm watching Metro Pro tonight. REally like that promotion gonna be awesome.


----------



## Concrete

I worded it a little wrong. I brought Xcite up because of them being on the local station soon and the TV Show will be called Xcite All Night. They will then put it on the internet for people to watch. 

Thanks for the kind words towards Upstate. It is appreciated.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I worded it a little wrong. I brought Xcite up because of them being on the local station soon and the TV Show will be called Xcite All Night. They will then put it on the internet for people to watch.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words towards Upstate. It is appreciated.


Yeah, yeah, it's awesome. 

Really good to hear about that tv deal. I'm gonna guess september? because local tv still goes strictly by old fall schedules and traditional broadcasting cycles.


----------



## Concrete

Actually it starts next Saturday at 12:30AM I believe.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Actually it starts next Saturday at 12:30AM I believe.


...

:mark:

...

:side:

How long is it gonna take to get that stuff on the tube do you think? 

Perhaps they'll also slap that thing on their website or possibly the website of their TV station?


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Haha, table room only. Good to see business is doing so well. Some of their venues are awesome, like that hockey arena?


The first 7 episodes were actually 2 shows from two separate tours in the same arena. The episodes up til Hughes/Rhino were from last June, and from then to Hughes/Colt was a show in September (Which was only 3 episodes because a match between Scott Steiner and Benjamin Boone(Who can be seen on PRIME) was never aired. My guess is due to Steiner wearing an nWo shirt.). I preferred the set-up of the second show because the ramp of tables looked really cheap IMO. Could have at least tacked some dark material on the sides to hide the fact that they were tables. I really like the way the Armory looks though (Ep. 8 onwards). Wasn't expecting it to look that good tbh because the lighting isn't the best.


----------



## Concrete

I'm hoping next day or at least within a few days. They said that they would be posting every episode online after it has aired. I'll assume they either do it on YouTube or put it on their site with a player. Much rather the second option. Would be more like the popular DVD products than the YouTube shows already out there I'd think. But we'll see. 

Oh and in August they are bringing in Nunzio. Not sure if it really fits here but then again he'll probably pop up on the show.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> The first 7 episodes were actually 2 shows from two separate tours in the same arena. The episodes up til Hughes/Rhino were from last June, and from then to Hughes/Colt was a show in September (Which was only 3 episodes because a match between Scott Steiner and Benjamin Boone(Who can be seen on PRIME) was never aired. My guess is due to Steiner wearing an nWo shirt.). I preferred the set-up of the second show because the ramp of tables looked really cheap IMO. Could have at least tacked some dark material on the sides to hide the fact that they were tables. I really like the way the Armory looks though (Ep. 8 onwards). Wasn't expecting it to look that good tbh because the lighting isn't the best.


IT's a nice little venue. I perfer the hockey arena, though I admit that it's cavernous. 

Question for you, what flag was that as the mat of ring?


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> IT's a nice little venue. I perfer the hockey arena, though I admit that it's cavernous.
> 
> Question for you, what flag was that as the mat of ring?


Yeah, I'm not saying it's a bad venue, but it's a little big to run in unless they're doing a big show. The biggest show they've had was the one with Bret and even then it looked rather empty. It's a Newfoundland flag. It is a real ring canvas though


----------



## Concrete

Felt like trying our Booker T's "Reality of Wrestling".Details will be a little rough but I haven't seen anyone else talk about them so I doubt I'll be offending anyone. 

-All the matches were pretty basic. Mystic Q had a good look where you don't tend to see many Americans with masks and NOT be a junior heavyweight. Decent I suppose but then again I wasn't totally focused on the episode.

-Jared Steel vs. Alex Reigns went not the way I would have hoped. Within a couple minutes I was so much more interested in Reigns. I guess Steel has some squashes under his belt so I probably should see those before this. Maybe it made Reigns look better than I thought. Reigns doesn't have a special look but his body language was incredibly impressive. He constantly looked like he was ready to pick Steel apart. Steel eventually hit his finisher called the Steel Trap I think. Want to see more of Reigns.

-Main Event tag was billed as a "Dream Tag Team Match" and it disappointed for me. None of the guys seemed very impressive. 

Overall I'd say that I need to watch next week's episode probably to make sure that I have an accurate grasp of things. This episode was not impressive. Where TCW is a product where the matches feel like they mean something this show felt mostly like they were give students and local talent a platform attached to Booker T.


----------



## Jchero

Concrete, I have to agree with you. One thing TCW does an amazing job at, is making every match mean something, every match is important somehow. That's something even WWE has trouble with.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RoosterSmith

....

bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....

Alright, so, Metro Pro has been a huge disappointment for the last two episodes. I've always said that cheating should be a spice and not the meat and potatoes of a wrestling show. Three people in two episodes have now grabbed up a W via irreputable means. And what's worse, the Metro Pro Mid Card Titles (They have two which is ridiculous and is another story.) have changed hands twice during this period. 

Just awful. Takes me right out of it. 

For some reason I was under the assumption that ACH was leaving Metro Pro. I assume that's still the deal and this was a horrible send off. 

Super bummed. The precedent here is a shadow over this promotion as it plants a seed for more of these shenanigans in the future. You don't wanna be like the WWE where all the bad guys have to cheat to win. 




Concrete said:


> Felt like trying our Booker T's "Reality of Wrestling".Details will be a little rough but I haven't seen anyone else talk about them so I doubt I'll be offending anyone.
> 
> -All the matches were pretty basic. Mystic Q had a good look where you don't tend to see many Americans with masks and NOT be a junior heavyweight. Decent I suppose but then again I wasn't totally focused on the episode.
> 
> -Jared Steel vs. Alex Reigns went not the way I would have hoped. Within a couple minutes I was so much more interested in Reigns. I guess Steel has some squashes under his belt so I probably should see those before this. Maybe it made Reigns look better than I thought. Reigns doesn't have a special look but his body language was incredibly impressive. He constantly looked like he was ready to pick Steel apart. Steel eventually hit his finisher called the Steel Trap I think. Want to see more of Reigns.
> 
> -Main Event tag was billed as a "Dream Tag Team Match" and it disappointed for me. None of the guys seemed very impressive.
> 
> Overall I'd say that I need to watch next week's episode probably to make sure that I have an accurate grasp of things. This episode was not impressive. Where TCW is a product where the matches feel like they mean something this show felt mostly like they were give students and local talent a platform attached to Booker T.


Yeah, ROW is very hit or miss isn't it? 

I like the rigging at the entrance but at the same time I don't think they pulled out all the stops to make their venue work. 

They do some cool stuff though, right now they got this guy who paints his face up freaking out and attacking his best friend after losing to him. And his love interest is trying to calm him down. That's what I'm liking about ROW right now but that's about it.


----------



## Concrete

Hope you don't mind that I put this list on the @4CRADIO feed. Wanted to draw attention to more of this sort of wrestling.

This was my first ROW show so I don't wanna quit quite yet but it is off to a rough start. Hopefully next one will be better. 

Going to watch some Midnight Mayhem after SmackDown tonight. Usually enjoy that plus it tends to be shorter.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Hope you don't mind that I put this list on the @4CRADIO feed. Wanted to draw attention to more of this sort of wrestling.
> 
> This was my first ROW show so I don't wanna quit quite yet but it is off to a rough start. Hopefully next one will be better.
> 
> Going to watch some Midnight Mayhem after SmackDown tonight. Usually enjoy that plus it tends to be shorter.


Yeah it's like a half hour show. 

What's c4radio? That one of those fancy FM stations you kids listen to these days?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Hoodslam came through for me. I watched epsiode 5 0r 6. "BOyz in the Hoodslam: Menace to Sobriety." 

Awesome. I learned there that there are superkicks and then there are kicks that are super. I also learned that other promotions have barriers, but Hoodslam doesn't. because they don't give a %&@# about their fans. 

Kendrick Vs Virgil was cool. (Not that Virgil.) The 6 man was great and Pink Panther getting decapitated was awesome too. 

Also caught the first five minutes of the next one, "There's something about Hoodslam." Virgil Vs Big Poppa Blunt. 

The best fans in the business are ICW fans and Hoodslam fans. Hands down. 

***

Also wanna mention ring of honor. Their last episode was their pay per view matches. And that hockey arena was the perfect venue for them. They should run it more often. The building is perfect for their crowds and what an aesthetic!!! That was another good crowd. matches were okay too.


----------



## Concrete

Watched 2 episodes of Midnight Mayhem,72/73, and I didn't like them too much. Liked the first Wrestleforce edition of the show I saw but this batch wasn't hitting home with me. 
-Steve Walters looks like someone who could be really good and his match with Edmonton went well. Like how Edmonton was the one actually running away even though he was much bigger. It wasn't until he got on the advantage a bit that he kept coming at Walters. 
-Caleb Konley is not a guy I'm fan of so the match didn't click for me. 
-Fuckin' Lodi?
-Chase Stevens match was okay. Might have to take a second look at it but I probably won't get to that. In general Stevens looked like a guy in this match I wouldn't mind being the champion. 
Was gonna watch 75 but wasn't sure if I could do a handicap match and a Crimson match. If anyone knows if it is worth watching give me heads up.One thing I want to note is that the show REALLY needs to eliminate the black space that is usually filled by commercials. Also the crowd needs to be heard better since the commentators seemed to be heard far too well over the crowd. It is almost as if they purposely lowered the volume of the crowd because they thought that helped


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Watched 2 episodes of Midnight Mayhem,72/73, and I didn't like them too much. Liked the first Wrestleforce edition of the show I saw but this batch wasn't hitting home with me.
> -Steve Walters looks like someone who could be really good and his match with Edmonton went well. Like how Edmonton was the one actually running away even though he was much bigger. It wasn't until he got on the advantage a bit that he kept coming at Walters.
> -Caleb Konley is not a guy I'm fan of so the match didn't click for me.
> -Fuckin' Lodi?
> -Chase Stevens match was okay. Might have to take a second look at it but I probably won't get to that. In general Stevens looked like a guy in this match I wouldn't mind being the champion.
> Was gonna watch 75 but wasn't sure if I could do a handicap match and a Crimson match. If anyone knows if it is worth watching give me heads up.One thing I want to note is that the show REALLY needs to eliminate the black space that is usually filled by commercials. Also the crowd needs to be heard better since the commentators seemed to be heard far too well over the crowd. It is almost as if they purposely lowered the volume of the crowd because they thought that helped


I know right! Lodi!!!!

How random is that?


As I mentioned before, the play by play makes it worst than it is. It's such an Important position. they need someone else.

You watch Hoodslam yet? Episode 7 has an iron lung, last man smoking match. You have to forcefully take a marijunana cigarette away from your opponent and then smoke it before he takes it away from you. The guy who finishes the blunt wins.

It is by far the best new match type of 2013.


----------



## Concrete

Haven't checked out Hoodslam out at all yet. Not sure if it is really for me. I'll give it a go at some point though. 

And as not so much I hate the Midnight Mayhem announcing but rather I'd like to hear more than just that.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Think I got some new ones here. 

Vanguard Championship Wrestling out of Virginia. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/jstep009/videos

also, victory wrestling showcase, youtube account, wrestlecrisis. Toronto, Ontario. Great city. 

second one looks kind of fun, can't judge yet. First one looks boring. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Concrete

I don't know the scheduling of some of these shows but that would b another one. I don't keep up with it. May watch a few episodes though. I've only seen one, which I highly recommend, with Damien Wayne vs. Chris Escobar. Top quality match.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I don't know the scheduling of some of these shows but that would b another one. I don't keep up with it. May watch a few episodes though. I've only seen one, which I highly recommend, with Damien Wayne vs. Chris Escobar. Top quality match.


Cool, you mean vanguard or wrestling showcase?


----------



## Concrete

Vanguard. Never seen Wrestling Showcase.

In your sig it says Portland Wrestling Uncut is going to be possibly going out of business. Is this true? 

And are you a big fan of the old ECW?


----------



## USAUSA1

Portland just posted a show two weeks ago. I do know sometimes they go 2-3 weeks without posting a new episode.

Portland issue is that they have tv tapings and house shows. The company should not be doing house shows at this stage.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Vanguard. Never seen Wrestling Showcase.
> 
> In your sig it says Portland Wrestling Uncut is going to be possibly going out of business. Is this true?
> 
> And are you a big fan of the old ECW?


Loved the old ECW. One of my favorite promotions and ICW gives me that old ECW feeling. 

I hope I'm wrong about Portland Wrestling but I suspect they are a down and out promotion. There just isn't any good outcome from this kind of decision unless it was a natural, planned break. If they were gonna do 30 episodes a season from the beginning, great. But they were supposed to do at least one more show and they canceled it. 

1. If they are taking a break because the ring broke, that's not good. MOney shouldn't be that tight if you're on Regional TV. Rings are easy to replace and supposedly there are promotions near by they could be renting from if they don't wanna buy. 

2. If they're taking a break because the owner wants or needs a break then his commitment will probably fizzle out eventually. No disrespect intended here, I know what's it like to feel burnt out, we all do. But you have to be 100% committed to promote wrestling shows. And TV stations don't want programming where the show runner is half in and half out. 

I hope I'm wrong. I love Portland Wrestling. I got a brother who tends to go for more family friendly affairs and it's one of the few things we do together, watch PWU. We just watched the first episode again last night, epic. Things have changed but their core roster was present through out the show. Exceptions include Mr. Right who made a whole bunch of appearances, even with gaps, and Gentleman George Michaels. 

But if I were a betting man, I'd say they're not coming back ... 





USAUSA1 said:


> Portland just posted a show two weeks ago. I do know sometimes they go 2-3 weeks without posting a new episode.
> 
> Portland issue is that they have tv tapings and house shows. The company should not be doing house shows at this stage.


Saw that show. But it's their last one until the fall. 

I hate house shows. However, if they have the financial ability to do them and can make a profit, I'm all for it. But what I'd like to see them do is turn those boring old house shows into TV tapings. And I think they were experimenting with that because they were supposed to show clips on the episode they cancelled.


----------



## sXeMope

Apparently PWX has a TV deal now. Not sure what the episode contains as I don't really follow the promotion and honestly doubt I'll take the time to sit through it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEJVpG5LqH0


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Apparently PWX has a TV deal now. Not sure what the episode contains as I don't really follow the promotion and honestly doubt I'll take the time to sit through it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEJVpG5LqH0


Good find, Mopey. I first found out about this promotion from Chris Shore, the "Shore Special" guy. He mentioned on his twitter that they might be doing a TV show but it fell through. 

I guess it worked out eventually. Good for them. 

Will add it and check it out. 

***

Now, guys, you gotta watch Hoodslam, it's too damn cool. I watched "F the fans 3: 80's for the ladies, and Fanarchy Rules. Great shows. 

First episode was hosted by the Dark Sheik, the second one was hosted by the Ghost of Ric Flair and El Hijo de Rasta Mysterio. 

First match was Wonder Girl Vs Super Red Rhino. Rhino's gimmick is that he's a robot being controled via an RC controller by this psycho in a Rob Zombie inspired mask. Think Devil's rejects. 

Interesting match, not the most technical. There sure has been a lot of inter-gender matches lately. You see a lot of the basic ones, where the girl shows a lot of spirit and the guy plays the butt of the joke. 

But lately I've seen some girls get their teeth kicked in. And they often give as good as they get, which I like. Think this is a good direction for the business. Metro Pro, ICW, Hoodslam, Ultra Championship Wrestling, and probably a few other promotions I've forgotten. A lot of inter-gender matches. 

Then they had this dance off with Sexy Chino, Ryu, (Going under the name Matt Travolta now. A disco gimmick.) Shelly Martinez as Wonder Woman ... 

Man, Shelly Martinez, damn... 

Chuppacabra Vs Virgil Flynn was a legit cruiserweight showdown though. I'm talking, German Suplexes, Helicopter DDT's, Backdrop Powerbombs, reverse hurricannrannas and Mexican Destroyers. 

Flynn did this one move like a reverse suicide dive. He ran from the crowd UNTO THE ring apron to hit Chup with a calf kick. Crazy. 

Live commentary is as good as always, gotta find out these guy's names. 

They ended this episode with a woman stripping down to pasties and bathing blood. No idea why. 

***

Episode two had a 1980's theme, and it opened with a hoola hoop performer doing cool hoola hoop troops to the Flash dance theme. In a four or five way dance this girl dressed up as Mario grabbed a gold star and became invincible for a few seconds. What more could you want? Hoodslam is awesome. 

Sorry if this all sounds like a herion addicts nightmare but it might be.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Apparently PWX has a TV deal now. Not sure what the episode contains as I don't really follow the promotion and honestly doubt I'll take the time to sit through it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEJVpG5LqH0


So, watched the show. Dug it. It's a lot better than Wrestleforce TV. What is midnight mayhem anyway? Some kind of a production company? 

I really like the way this promotion goes about doing this show. Took care to make venue more asthetically pleasing. Loved the fat guy in the second match. Didn't love the first match that much. 

Hope to see more promos and storyline type stuff in the next one.


----------



## USAUSA1

PWX reminds me of 3XW


----------



## Concrete

Watched the latest from WrestleForce and I don't know what to say. The episode was one match, an Extreme Warfare(War Games type match) match between Team Impact(Gunner,DOC,Crimson,Chase Stevens) vs. Team WrestleForce(John Skyler,Cedric Alexander,Brady Pierce,Juggernaut)...

This match was on its way to becoming a post in the MOTYC thread. Not a strong recommendation but one I thought was certainly good enough to try and convince people to watch. This was up to the last commercial break where everything after seemed to go into complete terrible territory. Let's focus on the good though shall we?
-Gunner is a kind of guy I totally appreciate more than I would have a year or two ago. Starts the match off well with Skyler who I think is decent enough to not let the beginning suck.
-When Crimson comes in he doesn't look like a bag of crap so things were going well. 
-Everything I've seen from Alexander outside of ROH has been at least good. Seems like a guy who could have done well in a non-3-way rule X-Division with the likes of Sabin. Those could have been some smart, fun matches. Everything is going swell so far with faces making the comeback off their evening of the odds.
-DOC comes in and life is rocking. Gallows is so damn good. Heels are killing faces. Skyler gets thrown like a dart into the side of the cage.
-Juggernaut comes in and while not as awesome as things were this match is still recommendable for sure with a simply decent ending....

I don't get that ending after the commercial brake. I get Pierce with Stevens already in the ring and it is clear the ring has too many people. No one is able to really do much of note with it making sense. People are making pins but no one is breaking them up even though they are a foot away. Skyler makes a dive off the top of the cage for shits and gigs I suppose. A guy doing a zombie Taker/Kane terrible hybrid gimmick comes out for WrestleForce and I've got zero clue why this is happening now. This one guy takes on everyone and gets them all out of the ring. I don't know about life at this point. Then the show ends in the middle of a sentence but I don't think I missed much.

Those announcers were worse than ever too.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Watched the latest from WrestleForce and I don't know what to say. The episode was one match, an Extreme Warfare(War Games type match) match between Team Impact(Gunner,DOC,Crimson,Chase Stevens) vs. Team WrestleForce(John Skyler,Cedric Alexander,Brady Pierce,Juggernaut)...
> 
> This match was on its way to becoming a post in the MOTYC thread. Not a strong recommendation but one I thought was certainly good enough to try and convince people to watch. This was up to the last commercial break where everything after seemed to go into complete terrible territory. Let's focus on the good though shall we?
> -Gunner is a kind of guy I totally appreciate more than I would have a year or two ago. Starts the match off well with Skyler who I think is decent enough to not let the beginning suck.
> -When Crimson comes in he doesn't look like a bag of crap so things were going well.
> -Everything I've seen from Alexander outside of ROH has been at least good. Seems like a guy who could have done well in a non-3-way rule X-Division with the likes of Sabin. Those could have been some smart, fun matches. Everything is going swell so far with faces making the comeback off their evening of the odds.
> -DOC comes in and life is rocking. Gallows is so damn good. Heels are killing faces. Skyler gets thrown like a dart into the side of the cage.
> -Juggernaut comes in and while not as awesome as things were this match is still recommendable for sure with a simply decent ending....
> 
> I don't get that ending after the commercial brake. I get Pierce with Stevens already in the ring and it is clear the ring has too many people. No one is able to really do much of note with it making sense. People are making pins but no one is breaking them up even though they are a foot away. Skyler makes a dive off the top of the cage for shits and gigs I suppose. A guy doing a zombie Taker/Kane terrible hybrid gimmick comes out for WrestleForce and I've got zero clue why this is happening now. This one guy takes on everyone and gets them all out of the ring. I don't know about life at this point. Then the show ends in the middle of a sentence but I don't think I missed much.
> 
> Those announcers were worse than ever too.


Yeah, those announcers are awful. But to be fair, one is an unpaid intern so ...

However there was another comic book referance which was cool. Can't remember it but the first one was from Jack Kirby's the New Gods a few weeks ago. Such a random referance. 

One of the biggest problems is that they seperate their commentary audio from the audio recorded at the venue. This makes for an awful audio presentation and they have to stop doing it ASAP. It isn't that hard to record over the venue's audio. Even I can do it, and I'm slapping my computer all the time. I'm surprised my computer hasn't called the cops on me at this point. 

Did you notice how many times the play by play guy mentioned team wrestleforce while team wrestleforce was just one guy? There was literally one guy from team wrestleforce in the ring. 

Alexander is good anywhere I reckon. The finish was terrible and the savior, that sting wanna be, has an awful look. I hate it when small promotions bring in people from bigger promotions it always sucks and the things that you can do are limited. 

The worst part of the night came when the big fat guy betrayed team wrestleforce. the play by play guy sounded like he knew it was coming. 

I thought the match sucked all the way from the begining, Concrete. I'm telling you, if this promotion disappoints me thirteen or fourteen more times, I'm not watching it anymore. That's it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> PWX reminds me of 3XW


Yeah, it does! The green color scheme, the presentation... 

I thought about putting 3XDub on the list but they seem to have stopped airing or posting 'sodes. 

Please don't make fun of me for using the word 'sodes. It just feels right, dammit ...


----------



## Concrete

As a whole it sucked monkey turds. I felt individual performances were a more accurate way of enjoying the match. Felt more classy than your normal indy cage matches. Granted you don't see to many of them that are worthy of the stip. This was here true here too. 

If you don't like Gallows you may be Satan.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I never said I wasn't Satan. 

Liked him in the straight edge society. Don't like him TNA. Liked him as Festus or whatever that gimmick was. 

Tonight it's TCDub, as my youtube account alerted me to its new episode. I also wanna take one night out of the week to watch a promotion I don't follow. Haven't decided when yet.


----------



## Concrete

Talent is talent. Gallows has got it. He is used poorly in some places but doesn't take away his ability to work. 

What specifically didn't you like about the beginning moments of the match. 

Should be a bigger name than he is. So badly wish there was a great Southern 3rd promotion with the likes of Gallows,Gunner, Tarver, Vordell Walker, Lance Hoyt, and Chris Masters. Seems like that would be the nastiest promotion known to man.

TCW's episode wasn't great but it wasn't a waste of an hour. Dreamer vs. Hoyt was standard Dreamer brawl but that made it fun for me.


----------



## ClydebankBlitz

Yeah IWC is awesome. Surprisingly only caught onto it recently. Renfrew representing the bankies too.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Talent is talent. Gallows has got it. He is used poorly in some places but doesn't take away his ability to work.
> 
> What specifically didn't you like about the beginning moments of the match.
> 
> Should be a bigger name than he is. So badly wish there was a great Southern 3rd promotion with the likes of Gallows,Gunner, Tarver, Vordell Walker, Lance Hoyt, and Chris Masters. Seems like that would be the nastiest promotion known to man.
> 
> TCW's episode wasn't great but it wasn't a waste of an hour. Dreamer vs. Hoyt was standard Dreamer brawl but that made it fun for me.


Just lame for me, nothingn stood out. I also didn't like the stipulation that one team would always have the number advantage. 

I gotta keep am eye out for Hoyt on the next episode because if I'm not mistaking he has a tramp stamp right? 

Always cracked me up in early tna. 





ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah IWC is awesome. Surprisingly only caught onto it recently. Renfrew representing the bankies too.


Icw you mean? rocks man!!!!! Rocks hard!!!!

I'm not familiar with bankies. Is that a regional thing?


----------



## ClydebankBlitz

Clydebank = Bankies. Where my name, I, and Renfrew come from. Kevin Bridges is still holding the torch for the time beiung though.

Fucking wrestling forums making me write IWC lmao.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Here's the youtube for New England Championship Wrestling. It's on tv here and the production values aren't bad.

http://www.youtube.com/user/necwwrestling


----------



## Concrete

DragonSleeper said:


> Here's the youtube for New England Championship Wrestling. It's on tv here and the production values aren't bad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/necwwrestling


I actually saw that last night and was gonna mention it haha.

One of the main guys in that promotion, Slyck Wagner Brown, is also a regular in my favorite, via funness of live events and great stuff to boot, promotion 2CW.


----------



## Dark-Angel

I like ICW alot, I've really been into alot o Scottish Indy Wrestling thanks to this one dude who made a thread about it awhile ago


----------



## RoosterSmith

Hey guys, remember, if you wanna recommend any of these promotions that you follow, let me know. I'll post you name in the OP and list up to three promotions. Ten word blurb too, if you have one. 




ClydebankBlitz said:


> Clydebank = Bankies. Where my name, I, and Renfrew come from. Kevin Bridges is still holding the torch for the time beiung though.
> 
> Fucking wrestling forums making me write IWC lmao.


haha, cool man. I gotta get to Scotland one of these days. 



DragonSleeper said:


> Here's the youtube for New England Championship Wrestling. It's on tv here and the production values aren't bad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/necwwrestling


Yes!!! A new promotion!!! :mark:

Very cool, Dragon, will add this and watch it one of these days. 



Dark-Angel said:


> I like ICW alot, I've really been into alot o Scottish Indy Wrestling thanks to this one dude who made a thread about it awhile ago



Insane Championship Wrestling is the best! Can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Last night was the first ICW episode since the creation of this thread and it did not disappoint. 

Grado VS Wild, good match. 

Grado proves that it pays off to invest in talent that the fans connect too. The learning curb for being a great wrestler might be steep, but being an entertaining one? That's not a steep curve at all. Grado avoided a sweep with a cartwheel and executed a school boy off an irish whip. Killer! 

Andy wild hit a nice brogue kick, whatever the technical term for that is. 

And of course, just entertaining thorugh out, like Grado attempting to walk the ropes. Very cool. F5 was well done. 

Wolfgang and Solar. another good one. 

This matchup was so cool in a fourway I'm glad they did it one on one. 

Wolfgang countered a body press by raising his knees, solar hit a hurricanranna off the top rope...

Bucky Boys VS Fight club, as well as well as the Joe coffey match started slow but built up to some big moments. 

Last match was real fun too, if a bit short. But it's better to keep them wanting more than having them had enough. 

commentary was off the chain, no idea why Kirkwood showed up late though. 

Hope this comes back soon, hope it's not a long off season. 

I seriously recomend this episode and the last two before it.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.youtube.com/user/wrestlingonfiremedia/videos and http://www.youtube.com/user/ECPWAdrenalineTV/videos



> Written by Joey G on June 28, 2013 in Columns & Blogs, Inside ECPW, Latest News, Updates
> 
> 
> Joey G ECPWOne of the most exciting and important announcements on the Independent Wrestling scene took place just last week. Wrestling On Fire and East Coast Professional Wrestling, the two most prominent and successful independent wrestling organizations in the northeast have agreed to a joint effort in promoting and marketing their two organizations into one powerful company. Mario Savoldi & Gino Caruso have had many discussions over the last several months and came to an agreement that will be a win-win for all, especially the wrestling fans. Gino and Mario have over 75 years of combined experience in the wrestling business and are in total agreement on a path and plan for their
> newly formed organization, since they both men believe in the strong wrestling traditions of the past.
> 
> Currently, Wrestling On Fire brings more than 10 million TV viewers with their contracts with TUFF- TV, ME-TV, MY-TV and numerous cable and satellite stations throughout the United States, Canada, Puerto Rico and parts of Europe and in August they will bring parts of South America into the fold. On Fire also brings a very strong
> presence in New England wrestling events as ECPW concentrated only in the tri-state area. When you combine the 90 Events that ECPW ran in the tri- state area and the numerous events On Fire ran in New England, the new organization truly becomes the strongest independent organization in the Country.
> 
> East Coast Professional Wrestling brings a very strong roster, a strong street team, a great fan base, as well as a propensity for always holding the most wrestling events in the tri-state area each and every year. It appears that the record of ninety events held last year will definitely be broken in 2013. More importantly, ECPW also brings a wrestling school, under the guidance of head trainer, Gino Caruso, where wrestlers can be trained and additional wrestling talent can be developed as well as a TV Studio where future TV programming will be shot at the newly remodeled ECPW Arena in Lake Hiawatha, New Jersey beginning this fall. The fans will benefit tremendously as they will see the best talent on each roster combined for future TV Tapings and house shows. For additional information and updates beside our website you can also go to wrestlingonfire.com


http://www.ecpw1.com/2013/06/inside-ecpw-wrestling-on-fire-and-ecpw-come-together-by-joey-g/


----------



## Lane

Very much worth the watch. http://vimeo.com/70256871


----------



## Concrete

You post my local promotion before me Lane...I see how it is -_-


----------



## Lane

I'm sorry D:


----------



## Concrete

I'm just kitten...

What did you think of it? I watched it last night live. I think it came off better on vimeo honestly. Graphics look so much more crisp.


----------



## Lane

I enjoyed it overall. The match itself had some messed up moments like the ref catching the low blow but it was also a ton of fun. I.B. Green was great.


----------



## Concrete

I hit IB with a roll of toilet paper in the nuts that show haha. And I'd have to go back and watch but during that show they had a ref(had to be an old guy who went to train with Green to be a ref but only went to one damn session) who during a match stared at a guy tapping out and did nothing. Then he had the match continue until they did a much shittier version of practically the same finish. It was BAD!

Yeah I wish they showed Gargano vs. Cole in full but maybe they are saving that for the DVD release. I'm not sure how they plan on doing the show, when stuff will show up on the show compared to when the event took place. Maybe they'll show Joe Gacy vs. Finlay vs. Brodie Lee from the same show as the Corino vs. Green match. I'm interested to see what makes it to the show.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/wrestlingonfiremedia/videos and http://www.youtube.com/user/ECPWAdrenalineTV/videos
> 
> 
> http://www.ecpw1.com/2013/06/inside-ecpw-wrestling-on-fire-and-ecpw-come-together-by-joey-g/


Alright USA, I got your private message. Just gotta look into how to post this. Are they two promotions or one? I'll have to look into those links to find out. 



Lane said:


> Very much worth the watch. http://vimeo.com/70256871


It was prophecized, the coming of Xcite All Night ... 

Gonna be good to finally check out. On their site they make themselves out to be inspired by ECW so this could be cool. 

Should I do Vimeo? Or perhaps they have a Youtube? Or should I link them to the website? Will have to dig into this but if you guys recommend one over the other let me know. 

***

Watched NWA Anarchy last night, formerly NWA Wildside. 

THAT SUCKED!!! 

I don't know how you can make a wrestling show that bad! I actually fast forwarded through the last twenty minutes, stopping whenever things looked like they might get interesting. 

THEY NEVER DID!!! 

NWA Anarchy, to quote our brothers from the women of wrestling section:

WOULD NOT BANG.

***

Also, I watched New England Championship WRestling. Not bad, not great, but not bad. 

But here's the thing, did anyone notice they get 13,000 views? 

13,000 is 13X TCW's Youtube viewership. By far, it's the record in terms of what I've seen. Pretty crazy considering it's just a mediocre wrestling promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Necw been around longer and in a better demographic. Sheldon Goldberg is a legendary promoter. Necw, SAW and Anarchy is the first companies to take advantage of internet tv. Going back 6-7 years ago. 

That's why TCW have a long way to go.

Why it's mediocre? 30000 views in 2 days

Ecpw and wrestling on fire recently merged. But they still have two shows.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Necw been around longer and in a better demographic. Sheldon Goldberg is a legendary promoter. Necw, SAW and Anarchy is the first companies to take advantage of internet tv. Going back 6-7 years ago.
> 
> That's why TCW have a long way to go.
> 
> Why it's mediocre? 30000 views in 2 days
> 
> Ecpw and wrestling on fire recently merged. But they still have two shows.


Yeah nothing really jumped out at me. The womens match was fun and the other match was okay. I wasn't feeling the plain jane wrestlers in that storyline they were doing. Wasn't bad, just not good. 

I mean, ICW, Hoodslam, Metro Pro, Portland Pro? All those promotions are better in my opinion and they get around five hundred. 

But I'm not coming down on NECW, it's alright. And I give them props for their killer numbers.

Finished the list by the way, check it out, make sure everything's in order.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Couldn't watch Xcite All Night on my apple TV. Had to watch it on a tablet. Same thing with Championship Wrestling from Hollywood, which I haven't watched in a while but would have watched it instead of NWA Anarchy. 

Anyway it's weird, because apple tv does have a vimeo app. 

Anyhoozle, I'm really digging Xcite. What a great atmosphere and venue! 

the three minute and 52 second cold open was a little much but that was an awesome looking match. tiolet paper thing with Green was cool. And how awesome was it to see Steve Corino anywhere but ROH!!!???? 

I love Corino!!! and Hate ROH!!! So good to see him elsewhere. 

Match was okay, just good fun. I wouldn't have opened with it, because it didn't really say anything about the promotion. But I guess they were relying on this feel good vibe. I did that. 

Great crowd, and great rap song in that event calender graphic. 

speaking of great songs, NECW had a good one from an advertiser called "When I cross the street" or some such thing. Might be, "Look both ways." 

Anyway, I don't really know what to expect from this promotion, but fun though.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'm glad someone could get into it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

DragonSleeper said:


> I'm glad someone could get into it.


Didn't like Xcite all night dragon? Whys that? 

That's what this thread is all about, exchanging ideas, finding different ideologies about wrasslin'.


----------



## Concrete

Lovely thing about American Legion Post 80 is that it really is one of the most fun venues I've been to. Always a fun time. It is where 2CW is running their iPPV. If you enjoyed Binghamton here, wait until November 2nd.

I thought Green vs. Corino was an interesting choice. As far as them taking inspiration from ECW I'd say they say it more than do it. Not much hardcore bloody violence to speak of. This is at least from the shows of theirs I've been to. Maybe they'll pick up on that a little going forward.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Lovely thing about American Legion Post 80 is that it really is one of the most fun venues I've been to. Always a fun time. It is where 2CW is running their iPPV. If you enjoyed Binghamton here, wait until November 2nd.
> 
> I thought Green vs. Corino was an interesting choice. As far as them taking inspiration from ECW I'd say they say it more than do it. Not much hardcore bloody violence to speak of. This is at least from the shows of theirs I've been to. Maybe they'll pick up on that a little going forward.


Now, now concrete ...

We all know that ECW was more than just hardcore bloody violence. They also had great high flying and technical matchups. But when I say ECW... I mean a product aimed at an adult fan base. 

And I think they did that for the most part with this episode. They seemed to strike a middle ground where I can see familys going to these shows as well as college aged dudes.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

RoosterSmith said:


> Didn't like Xcite all night dragon? Whys that?
> 
> That's what this thread is all about, exchanging ideas, finding different ideologies about wrasslin'.


I was talking about NECW. I don't know what you were thinking.

Also, I loved ECW. But people need to stop trying to be like that. ECW was great because it was first and innovative. Nothing can ever duplicate that. People need to move on.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Now, now concrete ...
> 
> We all know that ECW was more than just hardcore bloody violence. They also had great high flying and technical matchups. But when I say ECW... I mean a product aimed at an adult fan base.


ECW wasn't simply hardcore wrestling but when you say you are inspired by it you tend not to be talking about being inspired by the technical matches or the high flying ones.

And I couldn't agree more with DragonSleeper on the "People need to move on" idea. ECW happened. People loved it. It was different and that was exciting. Taking a lot of stuff from something that was different means you aren't unique thus you can't capitalize on that cool factor. With Hoodslam, which Rooster you love, it is different and that's exciting.

Xcite has potential but they need to do more shows,which they will be,and they need to bring in a more diverse talent pool, using a ton of CZW guys isn't going to work if there is not a bunch else.


----------



## RoosterSmith

DragonSleeper said:


> I was talking about NECW. I don't know what you were thinking.
> 
> Also, I loved ECW. But people need to stop trying to be like that. ECW was great because it was first and innovative. Nothing can ever duplicate that. People need to move on.


You didn't mention NECW by name. 

Yeah, I thought it was alright, nothing to write home about. Shocked about the 1300 hits. Happy for 'em though. 

Here's the things about ECW though, and I'll address this with concrete too ... 



Concrete said:


> ECW wasn't simply hardcore wrestling but when you say you are inspired by it you tend not to be talking about being inspired by the technical matches or the high flying ones.
> 
> And I couldn't agree more with DragonSleeper on the "People need to move on" idea. ECW happened. People loved it. It was different and that was exciting. Taking a lot of stuff from something that was different means you aren't unique thus you can't capitalize on that cool factor. With Hoodslam, which Rooster you love, it is different and that's exciting.
> 
> Xcite has potential but they need to do more shows,which they will be,and they need to bring in a more diverse talent pool, using a ton of CZW guys isn't going to work if there is not a bunch else.


I get what your saying about not living in the past, but has anything ever been like ECW? 

With the exception of ICW and possibly Hoodlsam I don't think that gap was ever filled by any company ever. People talk about XPW but honestly? That promotion had some artistic issues. Not saying it wasn't fun, it just wasn't ECW. 

I do think that people need to move on but artistically, I don't think the ECW way of doing things has been tapped into at all these past 13 years. 

Originality is always important, but the ECW mold isn't something that is easily replicated or something that people have easily replicated.

*** 

Watched Wrestling on Fire. Great crowd. Not the best venue or production. Seems like a straight up wrestling promotion. Not a lot of fun stuff going on besides. 

Loved it when the guy in the prison outfit scared that little girl. Haha, classic bad guy. 

And always good to see Little Guido and Tommy Dreamer on the same card, speaking of ECW...


----------



## USAUSA1

ECPW 7-13-13 episode http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOW-g9UNNIg

National listings for Adrenaline tv http://www.ecpw1.com/tv-listings/

National listings for Wrestling on Fire(with ECPW) tv http://www.wrestlingonfire.com/television-affiliates.html


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> ECPW 7-13-13 episode http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOW-g9UNNIg
> 
> National listings for Adrenaline tv http://www.ecpw1.com/tv-listings/
> 
> National listings for Wrestling on Fire(with ECPW) tv http://www.wrestlingonfire.com/television-affiliates.html


Nice. So are they becoming one promotion in a legal sense or are they gonna continue to air two shows? 

***

Hoodslam 12 wasn't all that. One match. 

I'd like to see them become a more traditional wrestling show in the mold of Metro Pro Wrestling, but with all their craziness still in tact. 

12 just had the usual street performer half time show and one match. Johnny Cage Vs Scorpion. Wasn't into it. 

The half time shows should be valets in a storyline. Kind of like what they did with Matt Morgan and Kelly Kelly a while back.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Kind of sad to see what has become of Metro Pro. 

Mark Sterling on the mic? 

Mark Sterling's tag team on the mic? 

The champ facing off against people who aren't even wrestlers? 

Four cheap wins in three episodes? 

Jesus, this was better than the WWE not too recently.


----------



## Concrete

Watched the latest episode of Metro.Skipped most of it. Nothing was grabbing me. Heard good things about Jeremy Wyatt so I gave him a go. Didn't take a long to see that I could become a fan of his. I'm not a big Gary Jay fan, or Mr.James as he goes by in Metro I guess, but he's got loud chops and he's got some nice facial hair.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Watched the latest episode of Metro.Skipped most of it. Nothing was grabbing me. Heard good things about Jeremy Wyatt so I gave him a go. Didn't take a long to see that I could become a fan of his. I'm not a big Gary Jay fan, or Mr.James as he goes by in Metro I guess, but he's got loud chops and he's got some nice facial hair.


If you say he's good I believe you but he has had such a weird introduction into Metro Pro, man. The Commission was already cool, I don't know why they needed a third guy. Just a random homeless guy, which is weird because they already a homeless guy previously, and a better one ... 

And his first match in the promotion he's taking on the champ? 

Ah well, I'm hoping the next episode can save it, they got a fun mid card.


----------



## Concrete

Not the best guy. Wouldn't even say good. I think you should know that Pierre Abernathy,Evan Gelistico and Gary Jay are a stable known as the Submission Squad so it isn't really weird to me. Those 3 together is a normal thing.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Not the best guy. Wouldn't even say good. I think you should know that Pierre Abernathy,Evan Gelistico and Gary Jay are a stable known as the Submission Squad so it isn't really weird to me. Those 3 together is a normal thing.


Didn't know that. Would have been cooler if they mentioned that. Maybe.


----------



## USAUSA1

Last week NWA SAW, July 14th, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LEvtgTfBBs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUerus7X2q2OCQDhCfiQgzZg

Vordell Walker vs. King Shane Williams for the NWA National title

Chris Michaels being Chris Michaels

The formation at one of the most dominant tag teams ever.

Must watch episode


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Last week NWA SAW, July 14th, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LEvtgTfBBs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUerus7X2q2OCQDhCfiQgzZg
> 
> Vordell Walker vs. King Shane Williams for the NWA National title
> 
> Chris Michaels being Chris Michaels
> 
> The formation at one of the most dominant tag teams ever.
> 
> Must watch episode


Really? I'm glad you liked it, man but I just can't get into it. I think this is the kind of promotion you get when the people in charge take "Wrestling" too seriously. 

I did like the venue and production though.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am not a fan of comedy wrestling and women's wrestling.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I am not a fan of comedy wrestling and women's wrestling.


I can understand the comedy thing, a lot of people feel that way. But even there, SAW didn't do much "Serious" stuff either. Just straight up matches. 

The womens thing puzzles me. What don't you like about womens wrestling?


----------



## USAUSA1

The same reason why I don't like women's UFC,boxing,basketball,etc. The physical intensity is lacking compare to men.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> The same reason why I don't like women's UFC,boxing,basketball,etc. The physical intensity is lacking compare to men.


Alright, but in my experience the lack of development in the womens game, wether it be Soccer, which I follow religiously, or MMA, creates interesting fights or matchups. They've had less time and opportunity to develop, which means less defense, less strategy, more action. 

There's also the underdog factor, which doesn't exist that much anymore but it still does to some extent. In the NWSL, for example those girls have been through hell with leagues folding, opportunities drying up, salaries getting cut. 

And all over, especially in wrestling, women have a harder time making it. One girl in the WWE was recently told that they didn't want her wrestling like a man, despite spending her whole career trying to prove that she was just as good. 

I hear you about the quality but I feel like in a lot of places the story, and strength of the human spirit makes up for it. 

And there is quality, for sure, and you see that with people like Rhonda Rousey, Alex Morgan, Abby Wombach. Mickie James, AJ Lee, Kaitlyn ... One of my favorite players was a retired soccer player by the name of Tiffany Milbert. This girl had the most accurate shot I've ever seen, man or woman. Hard and low, the perfect kick almost every time. 

I once saw her score five goals in one game and the team still lost because of the God awful goalkeeping. Man, those were good times. 

Anyway, I think in any division there's always a standout or a story worth talking about. I'd hate to see you miss something cool because of a general lack of intensity.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't knock their hustle, I just don't enjoyed their product. The only women wrestling I've really enjoy was the Apache sisters especially their one on one matches. I do like Women's tennis more than men. 

Wrestling on Fire(ECPW) episode 41 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlMHBMLQtZ8

An elimination triple threat match featuring Talon, Judas Young, and Julio Diniro. Fun match

The Peacemaker steps into the ring and battles Johnny Marinara. Short match

From the Vault: USWA classic bout featuring Kerry Von Erich taking on Maniac Matt Bourne with Percy Pringle in a cage. RIP

The Patriot faces the German Menace. The Patriot still looks good for his age. Surprise WWE doesn't use him more. Wrestling on Fire is smart because they book a USA vs. German match which might seem out of date but the fans ate it up. Its pro wrestling, Patriotism always work. Some things NEVER GETS OLD in wrestling.

I like Wrestling on Fire/ECPW because they have wrestlers with gimmicks and personalities. Its not your indy guy in yellow tights vs. indy guy in blue tights.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Great thread, especially for someone like me who rarely watches indy wrestling but this certainly helps. What really stands out most of the time when watching these small companies is how most wrestlers have an "out of shape" look. I just looked at Booker T's promotion and a lot of those guys had beer guts, or were just plain chubby. I assume the dream of most of those guys is to get into the WWE or TNA, or even ROH, but they have such an indyriffic look. The wrestling isn't great either. Overall it's just hard to get into a lot of these promotions.

I'll check out more shows though.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't knock their hustle, I just don't enjoyed their product. The only women wrestling I've really enjoy was the Apache sisters especially their one on one matches. I do like Women's tennis more than men.
> 
> Wrestling on Fire(ECPW) episode 41 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlMHBMLQtZ8
> 
> An elimination triple threat match featuring Talon, Judas Young, and Julio Diniro. Fun match
> 
> The Peacemaker steps into the ring and battles Johnny Marinara. Short match
> 
> From the Vault: USWA classic bout featuring Kerry Von Erich taking on Maniac Matt Bourne with Percy Pringle in a cage. RIP
> 
> The Patriot faces the German Menace. The Patriot still looks good for his age. Surprise WWE doesn't use him more. Wrestling on Fire is smart because they book a USA vs. German match which might seem out of date but the fans ate it up. Its pro wrestling, Patriotism always work. Some things NEVER GETS OLD in wrestling.
> 
> I like Wrestling on Fire/ECPW because they have wrestlers with gimmicks and personalities. Its not your indy guy in yellow tights vs. indy guy in blue tights.


Sounds like a better show than the last one I saw. Gotta check it out. 



Quasi Juice said:


> Great thread, especially for someone like me who rarely watches indy wrestling but this certainly helps. What really stands out most of the time when watching these small companies is how most wrestlers have an "out of shape" look. I just looked at Booker T's promotion and a lot of those guys had beer guts, or were just plain chubby. I assume the dream of most of those guys is to get into the WWE or TNA, or even ROH, but they have such an indyriffic look. The wrestling isn't great either. Overall it's just hard to get into a lot of these promotions.
> 
> I'll check out more shows though.


Hell yeah, man! That's how wrestlers should look! Less Chris Masters, more Playboy Buddy Rose!!! 

Just kidding, but I do appreciate seeing a beer gut every now and again. It is indeed, Indyriffic. 

I have to admit though, there are reasons these promotions are regional and not national. Most of them are not so entertaining. My advice to you is to stick to the ones that other people have recommended in the OP. 

Myself, I can tell you with confidence that Insane Championship Wrestling, Hoodslam, Portland Wrestling Uncut, Metro Pro Wrestling, Traditional Championship Wrestling and Xcite Wrestling are actually pretty interesting, with ICW, Portland and Hoodslam consistently beating the WWE in terms of the art of wrestling. 

Although I have a new found appreciation for the WWE since this thread was started. Turns out the things that used to bother me about them are kind of minor compared to the Rhino sized holes these promotions have in their repertoires 

***

Hoodslam's thirteenth episode, Hoodslam 331/3 (Naked Gun reference.) was awesome. Paul London Vs Johnny Drinko Butabi and a six man tag featuring Zangeif, Blanka and Cammy against Bat Shelly, some girl I never heard of and Robin. Fun. 

One more episode and I'm all caught up.


----------



## USAUSA1

Is hoodslam weekly or monthly?


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Is hoodslam weekly or monthly?


Monthly, to promote their next live show. I'm thinking about slapping on Eccw and resistance pro too, because they do the same.

Would have done it earlier but I'm lazy, haha.


----------



## Concrete

Quasi Juice said:


> Great thread, especially for someone like me who rarely watches indy wrestling but this certainly helps. What really stands out most of the time when watching these small companies is how most wrestlers have an "out of shape" look. I just looked at Booker T's promotion and a lot of those guys had beer guts, or were just plain chubby. I assume the dream of most of those guys is to get into the WWE or TNA, or even ROH, but they have such an indyriffic look. The wrestling isn't great either. Overall it's just hard to get into a lot of these promotions.
> 
> I'll check out more shows though.


That's sorta the charm of some of these promotions. A lot of the guys on these shows are trying to get to that next level. Not really an ROH but a TNA or WWE. A lot of the guys won't make it but there are some diamonds in the rough. That being said in a lot of the promotions there is something worth going out of your way to see. PLUS unlike most indies there are some coherent storylines that you can go back and watch from start to finish. It is a fun way to watch something different than even your standard indy.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> That's sorta the charm of some of these promotions. A lot of the guys on these shows are trying to get to that next level. Not really an ROH but a TNA or WWE. A lot of the guys won't make it but there are some diamonds in the rough. That being said in a lot of the promotions there is something worth going out of your way to see. PLUS unlike most indies there are some coherent storylines that you can go back and watch from start to finish. It is a fun way to watch something different than even your standard indy.


Exactly, there is something to say about having a serialized medium. Makes wrestling and storytelling in general better. 

***

Anyhoozle, did some work on the orgional post. Ordered the promotions better and linked the promotion instead of the promotion's youtube. 

Also linked all the recommendations. 

When's Xcite gonna post their new show, Concrete? I was looking forward to that. Ah well, I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Concrete

They haven't put it up yet. Those bastards haha. I saw it and you'll see Axel who is probably the most over guy they have because I don't fucking know. Maybe I'm just bitter over everyone cheering him and not Adam Cole. Who knows.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> They haven't put it up yet. Those bastards haha. I saw it and you'll see Axel who is probably the most over guy they have because I don't fucking know. Maybe I'm just bitter over everyone cheering him and not Adam Cole. Who knows.


Oh, Adam Cole's there? Interesting, there's another guy I'd like to see outside of Ring of Honor. 

Yeah, remember, I know NOTHING about this promotions after watching their first show, and it still left an impression on me. There's something special about that venue, I think.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Oh, Adam Cole's there? Interesting, there's another guy I'd like to see outside of Ring of Honor.
> 
> Yeah, remember, I know NOTHING about this promotions after watching their first show, and it still left an impression on me. There's something special about that venue, I think.


AMERICAN LEGION POST 80 FOR THE WIN! Best venue on the East Coast in my opinion.

Yeah Cole's only been on two of their shows. But to be fair they've also only had 5 shows I believe.Maybe 6. And last show where he wrestled 3 times he no one seemed to care too much but when fucking Axel comes out the place is ROARING. 

There isn't a lot that is needed to be known. So far in their shows they've established Gacy and the rest of Sideshow as the BAD GUYS. Axel is probably the most over face since I'm pretty sure he gives tickets to probably half the crowd. He actually isn't face the 2nd episode. There is also a tag team called the Hillbilly Express that I HATE. Like I disliked them so much that I almost left my very fist show of theirs (little did I know it was actually the 1st show of the company as they announced that night).


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvLnXrtmVag NWA SAW 7-21-13

Vordell Walker defends the NWA National title against Brody.

Damien Wayne and Lance Erickson tag team debuts

Build up for July 26 1 hour time limit NWA WORLD TITLE match, Conway vs. Chase Stevens part 2. First match ended in a time limit draw.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Watched Metro Pro. Meh ... 

It's better because it wasn't so Sterling heavy and they didn't give him the mic. Not quite where it used to be yet. Some good matches, I thought. 

The count is now five cheap wins in four episodes. 

TCW got an episode out, Hoodslam's most recent one is still on my radar. 

Oh!!! ICW is kind of slipping clips from the summer shows into their Youtube account. Pretty cool, you could find out what happened after the season finale. NOt a whole episode but still pretty cool. 

Not sure BBC is doing a documentary or a real wrestling show but it's not out of the realm of possibility that it's a real show. The owner mentioned he's gonna buy a suit and start shaving. So maybe ... 

I'm a channel 4 guy, personally ... But still cool.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I like what TCW is doing with the masked dude, Americano. 

But largely I felt like this last episode was boring. Nothing really happened. 

And I think they have a middle man problem. This is a common problem in Pro Wrestling. WE don't need their GM as an on air character. The kid who didn't get the contract, (I suspect he's Americano ...) could have just grabbed a mic real quick and told us what happened.


----------



## Concrete

Watched the latest episode of SAW
-Lords of Chaos match quickly established them as a MAJOR threat in SAW. Damien Wayne is a bad ass and Erickson can be decent. They looked like two tough son of a bitches and that is a hard thing to truly to portray. Wayne’s military press slam at the start was beastly. Jobbers got their hope spots in and then it was all over with a nasty tag finisher. 

-Untouchables promo is solid. The jab at one of the teams calling them not a REAL tag team I thought was a nice touch. Plus, both are awesome. 

-Didn’t watch the throwback match

-Jocephus Brody vs Vordel Walker. Up until the cheap ending I was enjoying this. Walker is one of my favorite indy guys right now and Brody looked like a good tribute sorta guy. Brody looked a big and mean while Walker looked like a legit wrestler. Wouldn’t mind another match between the two. Honestly though there are a lot of guys I wouldn’t mind in a match with Walker just within SAW. 

Overall I thought this a good show. I’m going to guess the throwback match was pretty good but I wasn’t really interested at this time. Everything else I thought was worth watching. The debut of Lords of Chaos was done well. The Untouchables promo was nice and put importance on the tag division. The main event wrapped it all up with a little bow of goodness.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Watched the latest episode of SAW
> -Lords of Chaos match quickly established them as a MAJOR threat in SAW. Damien Wayne is a bad ass and Erickson can be decent. They looked like two tough son of a bitches and that is a hard thing to truly to portray. Wayne’s military press slam at the start was beastly. Jobbers got their hope spots in and then it was all over with a nasty tag finisher.
> 
> -Untouchables promo is solid. The jab at one of the teams calling them not a REAL tag team I thought was a nice touch. Plus, both are awesome.
> 
> -Didn’t watch the throwback match
> 
> -Jocephus Brody vs Vordel Walker. Up until the cheap ending I was enjoying this. Walker is one of my favorite indy guys right now and Brody looked like a good tribute sorta guy. Brody looked a big and mean while Walker looked like a legit wrestler. Wouldn’t mind another match between the two. Honestly though there are a lot of guys I wouldn’t mind in a match with Walker just within SAW.
> 
> Overall I thought this a good show. I’m going to guess the throwback match was pretty good but I wasn’t really interested at this time. Everything else I thought was worth watching. The debut of Lords of Chaos was done well. The Untouchables promo was nice and put importance on the tag division. The main event wrapped it all up with a little bow of goodness.


Dude, you make that promotions sound so cool. Might have to check it out again. You see TCW yesterday? Boring, I thought. I don't see anything Vordel Walker, hate to say. 

Tonight I watched Resistance Pro. Ironically Jocephus was in that too. Unless it's two different Jocephuses, which I doubt. Interesting show, short but sweet. Didn't think a caveman gimmick would interest me but be damned If I didn't watch the whole damn thing. 

Champ is a little bit generic if you ask me but it goes to show you, put your talent in the best light and it does wonders for them. 

Think the belt is silly. It's basically the Heavyweight WWE belt with an R on it.

I'm excited about this promotion, if I have the feel for their booking the way I think I do, I think they're going to be very consistent.


----------



## Concrete

I'm really digging SAW. Lots of guys I'm appreciating these days like Haskins and Pluckett. Every time I watch Pluckett I think he's pretty good but then he hits his brainbuster and I constantly find myself shouting "WHAT THE FUCK". I mean he does it so nasty it makes me cry a little on the inside. 

The show had the first full Brody match I've seen but I found myself to already enjoy the guy. Resistance Pro is a different promotion than SAW so it'd be interesting to see him there. If he can work a variety of promotions maybe we'll see a tribute gimmick really pick up on the scene which would be sweet as hell. 

I'm just gonna hop off TCW for now. May give it a go in a few months after their NEXT show makes it to TV. This one doesn't interest me and knowing a spoiler that I HATE doesn't help any.Walker in TCW has not been glorious. If you don't see anything cool about him from that it isn't you.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*SWA:ZERO1*

The Scottish Wrestling Alliance has been in partnership with Zero1 of Japan for around a year now. That lead to the establishment of a Scottish Jr. Heavyweight title which was the main focus of their first series 'Full On'.

SWA:ZERO1 - Full On 

SWA usually offers a no-frills technical wrestling showcase featuring a lot of young and upcoming homegrown talent. Straight from the SWA Source Training School. Some of this talent can be seen in the more known ICW promotion.

The production quality is rapidly improving and is a very decent first attempt at having a YouTube series.

This is my favourite encounter from the series, purely because I was there and It was totally unexpected. Differing from their normal offering, SWA provided us with this Career vs Title Street Fight. Some of which, by the minute or so of haphazard camera work, wasn't necessarily in the script.





The series features talent such as, Zack Sabre Jr, Mark Haskins, Mikey Whiplash, Joe Coffey, Wild Boar and Jimmy Meadows.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I'm really digging SAW. Lots of guys I'm appreciating these days like Haskins and Pluckett. Every time I watch Pluckett I think he's pretty good but then he hits his brainbuster and I constantly find myself shouting "WHAT THE FUCK". I mean he does it so nasty it makes me cry a little on the inside.
> 
> The show had the first full Brody match I've seen but I found myself to already enjoy the guy. Resistance Pro is a different promotion than SAW so it'd be interesting to see him there. If he can work a variety of promotions maybe we'll see a tribute gimmick really pick up on the scene which would be sweet as hell.
> 
> I'm just gonna hop off TCW for now. May give it a go in a few months after their NEXT show makes it to TV. This one doesn't interest me and knowing a spoiler that I HATE doesn't help any.Walker in TCW has not been glorious. If you don't see anything cool about him from that it isn't you.


Didn't like Vordell in SAW either but I'll give it one more shot, every promotion has an off night or two. 





Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> *SWA:ZERO1*
> 
> The Scottish Wrestling Alliance has been in partnership with Zero1 of Japan for around a year now. That lead to the establishment of a Scottish Jr. Heavyweight title which was the main focus of their first series 'Full On'.
> 
> SWA:ZERO1 - Full On
> 
> SWA usually offers a no-frills technical wrestling showcase featuring a lot of young and upcoming homegrown talent. Straight from the SWA Source Training School. Some of this talent can be seen in the more known ICW promotion.
> 
> The production quality is rapidly improving and is a very decent first attempt at having a YouTube series.
> 
> This is my favourite encounter from the series, purely because I was there and It was totally unexpected. Differing from their normal offering, SWA provided us with this Career vs Title Street Fight. Some of which, by the minute or so of haphazard camera work, wasn't necessarily in the script.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The series features talent such as, Zack Sabre Jr, Mark Haskins, Mikey Whiplash, Joe Coffey, Wild Boar and Jimmy Meadows.


I will definently add this man, thanks. 

A little bit like this,  , about the no frills thing but kind of like this about them possibly doing more storyline stuff: :woolcock

Sorry, I just love that emoticon. Plus sheep are hot. 

Cool sig, is that from ICW?


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Didn't like Vordell in SAW either but I'll give it one more shot, every promotion has an off night or two.
> 
> It could be quite possible you don't like it. Which if so means you have no soul. But that's totally cool


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> RoosterSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like Vordell in SAW either but I'll give it one more shot, every promotion has an off night or two.
> 
> It could be quite possible you don't like it. Which if so means you have no soul. But that's totally cool
> 
> 
> 
> You already know I have no soul. I never said I wasn't Satan, remember?
> Hey, what's the deal with Xcite all night? I really wanna see that.
> 
> SWA Zero 1 looks cool. They got Nikki Storm, who I've never seen wrestle before. But she impressed me in the season finale. Got a lot of ICW guys. I'm actually gonna binge watch this, which fits into my schedule nicely since I just finished Hoodslam. All caught up there.
> 
> Remember, Taker Tribue Act, (kids these days, with their names ...) I'll ad personal reccomendations in the orgional post if you post them here or private message me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RoosterSmith said:


> Didn't like Vordell in SAW either but I'll give it one more shot, every promotion has an off night or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definently add this man, thanks.
> 
> A little bit like this,  , about the no frills thing but kind of like this about them possibly doing more storyline stuff: :woolcock
> 
> Sorry, I just love that emoticon. Plus sheep are hot.
> 
> Cool sig, is that from ICW?


The Sig is from a SWA show actually. The signs were for Jack Gallagher vs Jackie Polo which was the Main Event and Gallaghers last match before heading to Japan.

Interestingly, Wolfgang vs Whiplash was on that card and it's one of the main events on the upcoming ICW card. It's a match I can strongly recommend.

The minimal production isn't a bad thing here, they let the wrestling stand out and instead of promoting storylines they promote the wrestlers, their backgrounds and try to put them over as talents. SWA Storylines tend to run in the long term within each small area they run.

It's a good place to keep an eye on if not purely for the talent coming through.

P.S.

The name is there purely because this is a 7 year old account, I certainly aint no kid, sadly 

Also, ICW has a lot of SWA guys, not the other way around


----------



## Concrete

Xcite says Vimeo is being a whore. I'll just keep pestering them until its online just for you


----------



## Concrete

Xcite Wrestling Episode 2 is now up. Yay for everyone.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am glad you loving SAW, severely underrated promotion and they been around for years.


----------



## Concrete

It is really good. Up the production values a bit and I'd put it head and shoulders above the majority of stuff on the indies. Honestly their is so much stuff on the indies that lots of stuff blends together. SAW's different in-ring so throwing in better production values and it could go right into the upper echelon...with better marketing of course.


----------



## TakeTwo

Has anyone else seen this?

I didn't know where else to post this so I'm putting it here.


----------



## Concrete

TakeTwo said:


> Has anyone else seen this?
> 
> I didn't know where else to post this so I'm putting it here.


That match happened in Japan so put it in the NO SPOILERS Puro thread. If you had looked at this thread it isn't for this


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The Sig is from a SWA show actually. The signs were for Jack Gallagher vs Jackie Polo which was the Main Event and Gallaghers last match before heading to Japan.
> 
> Interestingly, Wolfgang vs Whiplash was on that card and it's one of the main events on the upcoming ICW card. It's a match I can strongly recommend.
> 
> The minimal production isn't a bad thing here, they let the wrestling stand out and instead of promoting storylines they promote the wrestlers, their backgrounds and try to put them over as talents. SWA Storylines tend to run in the long term within each small area they run.
> 
> It's a good place to keep an eye on if not purely for the talent coming through.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> The name is there purely because this is a 7 year old account, I certainly aint no kid, sadly
> 
> Also, ICW has a lot of SWA guys, not the other way around


Haha, you cheeky bugger! No way, those are ICW guys for life! We just let you borrow 'em!!! 

Yeah, I thought it might be the recent ICW owner (Why can't I remember his name? Marc Dallas? Something Dallas ...) Vs Polo. 



Concrete said:


> Xcite says Vimeo is being a whore. I'll just keep pestering them until its online just for you





Concrete said:


> Xcite Wrestling Episode 2 is now up. Yay for everyone.


I'm very impressed with the sway you have over that promotion, bro. When you throw your weight around, things get done. I guess they have some kind of business relationship with Vimeo? Vimeo shouldn't try to act so big, Youtube is a hell of an enitity in the video sharing and licensing market. 



Concrete said:


> It is really good. Up the production values a bit and I'd put it head and shoulders above the majority of stuff on the indies. Honestly their is so much stuff on the indies that lots of stuff blends together. SAW's different in-ring so throwing in better production values and it could go right into the upper echelon...with better marketing of course.


Honest to God, I love the SAW production. Have no problem with it, think it's totally bad ass. The chain link fence, the branding, SAW looks great ... 

***

Alright, so what am I watching tonight boys? Xcite, SWA? SAW? That's hard to read if you're dyslexic but I'm gonna with Xcite for now, been looking forward to it for a long while. 

Tomorrow is Smackdown on Hulu so might be awhile before I get around to everything.


----------



## Concrete

Haha Vimeo is alright in my book. I don't know why stuff gets put on there by them and 2CW (think same guy puts the stuff up) but I think it looks a little nicer for some reason. And I have zero sway  The guy who runs it is a nice guy. Xcited for their show coming up in a couple of weeks. 

I like better lighting and picture in my wrestling. I like the charm of some of the stuff but my eyes have become too trained to accept HD. I know a ton of stuff doesn't get there and that's okay but if SAW got 720 with better lighting I'd be a pig and shit. Oh and better announcing. Less shitty looking commercials of upcoming shows would be cool hehe.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RoosterSmith said:


> Haha, you cheeky bugger! No way, those are ICW guys for life! We just let you borrow 'em!!!
> 
> Yeah, I thought it might be the recent ICW owner (Why can't I remember his name? Marc Dallas? Something Dallas ...) Vs Polo.


Yeah, It's Mark Dallas.

Seriously though, Most of the talent in ICW (The Scottish guys anyway) come from 2 wrestling schools. One belonging to SWA and the other to PCW.

Speaking of SWA they'll most likely have a new run of episodes up around October, a bit of a wait but I'm sure it'll be worth it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Haha Vimeo is alright in my book. I don't know why stuff gets put on there by them and 2CW (think same guy puts the stuff up) but I think it looks a little nicer for some reason. And I have zero sway  The guy who runs it is a nice guy. Xcited for their show coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I like better lighting and picture in my wrestling. I like the charm of some of the stuff but my eyes have become too trained to accept HD. I know a ton of stuff doesn't get there and that's okay but if SAW got 720 with better lighting I'd be a pig and shit. Oh and better announcing. Less shitty looking commercials of upcoming shows would be cool hehe.


I like Vimeos couch mode. It allows you to flip between tabs while using full screen. I must confess that I do that sometimes. 

I know what you mean about lighting. But I'm okay with dark venues if they're done right, like Pro Wrestling Evo (No show, you gotta buy their PPVs or video on demand. NOt sure if they're even still around actually but they have a very respectable and professional owner.) Sometimes you're stuck with such a crappy venue that you gotta sigh and turn off the lights. I like it when they rent those big spot lights and turn the building's lights off. 

***

So, Xcite wrestling. Yeah, I did like Axel Lennox, brought a good energy to the match. LIke the other guy too, though I rolled my eyes when he first walked out. Not a great first impression. Match was fun. Liked the little bit of history with the Sideshow people. 

Xcite wrestling is short and sweet but even still, I think they can squeeze in one more segment in there. Maybe another match or promo. Promoting your live events is important but you can do it too often. 

Still, better to keep people wanting more than leaving them had enough. Production is awesome. The ring is fantastic, great color scheme. Love the building, small enough to create fantastic acoustics. Worried about max capacity though, what is it 200? 300? I think 300 would be pushing it but man I love the venue. 

The belt is very orgional and classy looking, I thought.


----------



## Concrete

With the set up given probably 300ish. 2CW has recently started using the stage that people use for entrances in Xcite so that pushes it up a bit. Last show was probably squeezing as many people as possible in. WELL over 300 it seemed. Not massive but it doesn't need to be. No one is turned away and people pack in for a good time of wrestling in an AC building. 

I agree on the show promotion. Doesn't need to be there. Neither does the NIN thing but the promoter does it cause he LOVES them. He paid for the time I guess he can use it as he pleases.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

Awesome thread, dude! I'll be sure to check out these promotions. I'm glad Prime Wrestling is on your list. They have a great roster (especially Johnny Gargano, one of the best wrestlers on the indy circuit), good storylines/promos, and great matches. Prime is the main indy I watch because I live in Pennsylvania and I get SportsTime Ohio, so I'm able to watch it every week without paying for another channel (same with Championship Wrestling From Hollywood, though I don't watch it much, and Darkhorse Championship Wrestling, but I am not a fan of that promotion at all) or going online. What's your opinion on Prime Wrestling?


----------



## Al Borland

Thanks for this dudes apart from the main 3 (E/TNA/ROH) of the North American wrestling scene I like to watch Metro Pro (RTC Stevie :mark & CZW's non deathmatch shit.Does anyone watch Vancouver's ECCW? The quality of wrestling isn't bad I just think the Camera work is lacking


----------



## TakeTwo

Concrete said:


> That match happened in Japan so put it in the NO SPOILERS Puro thread. If you had looked at this thread it isn't for this


Ah, alright, sorry.


----------



## RoosterSmith

NWA SAW, once again, great production. I think southern accents and low definition = wrestling in the 80's. That's what it feels like. 

That guy in the aquamarine trunks sure loves dropkicking people. 

But other than the first match, couldn't really get into it. The caveman dude wasn't as cool as he was in resistance pro. 

On a positive note though, I love the NWA belt, what a great aesthetic. Love the Nick Nitro guy or whatever his name is. Just awesome. 



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Yeah, It's Mark Dallas.
> 
> Seriously though, Most of the talent in ICW (The Scottish guys anyway) come from 2 wrestling schools. One belonging to SWA and the other to PCW.
> 
> Speaking of SWA they'll most likely have a new run of episodes up around October, a bit of a wait but I'm sure it'll be worth it.


Good to hear, I'm gonna check out SWA Zero 1 soon. hopefully tonight but time is pressing. 



Concrete said:


> With the set up given probably 300ish. 2CW has recently started using the stage that people use for entrances in Xcite so that pushes it up a bit. Last show was probably squeezing as many people as possible in. WELL over 300 it seemed. Not massive but it doesn't need to be. No one is turned away and people pack in for a good time of wrestling in an AC building.
> 
> I agree on the show promotion. Doesn't need to be there. Neither does the NIN thing but the promoter does it cause he LOVES them. He paid for the time I guess he can use it as he pleases.


If they get 300 in there, that's awesome. With small indies, 200 is a blessing. So 300 would be great. 



The Sane Psycho said:


> Awesome thread, dude! I'll be sure to check out these promotions. I'm glad Prime Wrestling is on your list. They have a great roster (especially Johnny Gargano, one of the best wrestlers on the indy circuit), good storylines/promos, and great matches. Prime is the main indy I watch because I live in Pennsylvania and I get SportsTime Ohio, so I'm able to watch it every week without paying for another channel (same with Championship Wrestling From Hollywood, though I don't watch it much, and Darkhorse Championship Wrestling, but I am not a fan of that promotion at all) or going online. What's your opinion on Prime Wrestling?


Thanks for the kind words man, most of the credit goes to USAUSA1 and concrete I reckon. 

Prime? the first show I watched was the one before the state of the union? Where that guy was going through how he ripped off the company. 

I'll say this about prime, I think they have a direction, and that's great to see. It's not my favorite promotion but I have to look at it objectively and say these guys, have killer venues, solid crowds, they seem to be located in more than one location. 

They're very storyline based and I respect that. 

If it wasn't for ICW, Hoodslam, and Portland Pro I'd probably watch Prime a lot more. 

But it is quality and I probably should. 



Al Borland said:


> Thanks for this dudes apart from the main 3 (E/TNA/ROH) of the North American wrestling scene I like to watch Metro Pro (RTC Stevie :mark & CZW's non deathmatch shit.Does anyone watch Vancouver's ECCW? The quality of wrestling isn't bad I just think the Camera work is lacking


I think you will like ICW and Hoodslam. Portland Pro too, though it's more family friendly, it is very busy and I like that. Stuff is always going on. 

ECCW has a place in my heart, as does everything Canadian. I like the model of their show, where they seem to be using it to promote their next live one. I LOVE that model but the production is terrible. 
As you said, with the one camera. 

I would never use one cam, but if I did, I'd situate it at ringside. 

I'd be lying if I said I didn't like the idea of ECCW but I don't follow it really. 




TakeTwo said:


> Ah, alright, sorry.


No problem, man. It's technically "Other" Wrestling. This is more about serialized TV shows though.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

RoosterSmith said:


> Thanks for the kind words man, most of the credit goes to USAUSA1 and concrete I reckon.
> 
> Prime? the first show I watched was the one before the state of the union? Where that guy was going through how he ripped off the company.
> 
> I'll say this about prime, I think they have a direction, and that's great to see. It's not my favorite promotion but I have to look at it objectively and say these guys, have killer venues, solid crowds, they seem to be located in more than one location.
> 
> They're very storyline based and I respect that.
> 
> If it wasn't for ICW, Hoodslam, and Portland Pro I'd probably watch Prime a lot more.
> 
> But it is quality and I probably should.


You're welcome, thanks for the thread.

Yeah, I first watched Prime when it first came out as Pro Wrestling Ohio (although I think at one point it was called Cleveland All Pro Wrestling, though it may have been a different promotion). It was a good promotion, but not as good as it is now. Ever since changing their name to Prime last year, they started taking themselves more seriously and they have shown that they are willing and ready to grow beyond being just another regional promotion. While I can practically guarantee that they won't ever be as big as WWE or TNA, I think that they have the potential to become as big or nearly as big as ROH once was. They're far more popular now, with better venues and bigger crowds, plus more recognized by a bigger audience, than they ever were. I would certainly love to see it. They need to find a better channel than Sports Time Ohio, though, or they'll always be considered a regional promotion.


----------



## Concrete

Giving ICW another shot. Started with Ep.14. Here are my quick thoughts:

-Noam Dar vs. Solar was a quality start to the show. Seemed like a nice Jr. style contrast from what I had seen in the past from the promotion. I'm assuming it is a semi-regular thing but it is still nice for their to be a good deal of variety in the wrestling. Unless you are a PWG I think that is really a must. The match itself was good I thought. Dar obviously looked crisper than Solar but the little lucha inspired guy did well in his role which is all I could hope for

-New Age Klique promo time. HOLY SHIT! I found this incredibly boring. I don't know if it was because I wasn't really familiar with the guys or what. What I got is that NAK was speaking trash to Mark Dallas who I assume is an authority figure or something. If I'm wrong tell me it just came off that way. Dallas at some point said he was GOD of ICW! At this point I'm just not getting it. NAK goes after the hostess and this Maverick fella comes out and tries to stop it but to no avail.

-Bucky Boys vs Sumerian Death Squad is up for the TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIPS. Meh. No one looked really impressive. First time I've seen Bucky Boys and while they didn't look bad I don't feel the need to go look for some of their stuff now. The cheap finish really just seemed to diminish everything that had happened. 

Overall this was not a good start. Lets see what Ep.15 holds. Hopefully I get a better result.

EDIT: Now onto Ep.15. QUICK THOUGHTS AHEAD:

-Jester vs Dobson vs Havoc was a real good hardcore style match I thought. Certainly one of the better matches I have seen from the promotion up until this point. It was a little longer than I expected which was a nice surprise. The moments where Jester had the stapler and Havoc was still going at him were insanity. Made Havoc look like the nuttiest of men. Dobson I don't think is very good but, I don't think I can really continue this sentence and not look sexist but fuck I'll try, her being a female helped with the crazyness. It is one thing to see a man take crazy bumps into thumbtacks but it is another to see a woman do so and it not look like she is weak. Always good. Currently though I think that's a novelty until she improves a bit but by the time the novelty wears off I believe her abilities will more than justify her at any place on the card. 

-SDS's video came off pretty intense. Much better than the episode prior's talky part. 

-BT Gunn vs Devitt was rather good I thought. Devitt came off like a world class wrestler and Gunn looked good even though he lost. Took a lot to put him away.

Overall this was a much better episode than 14 and this might carry me to 16 but not tonight I don't think. There are things I like about the promotion but some of the matches aren't really up my ally or the segments leave a lot to be desired from me. Only two episodes before the finale. Lets see if I can make it that far. Hopefully yes


----------



## RoosterSmith

The Sane Psycho said:


> You're welcome, thanks for the thread.
> 
> Yeah, I first watched Prime when it first came out as Pro Wrestling Ohio (although I think at one point it was called Cleveland All Pro Wrestling, though it may have been a different promotion). It was a good promotion, but not as good as it is now. Ever since changing their name to Prime last year, they started taking themselves more seriously and they have shown that they are willing and ready to grow beyond being just another regional promotion. While I can practically guarantee that they won't ever be as big as WWE or TNA, I think that they have the potential to become as big or nearly as big as ROH once was. They're far more popular now, with better venues and bigger crowds, plus more recognized by a bigger audience, than they ever were. I would certainly love to see it. They need to find a better channel than Sports Time Ohio, though, or they'll always be considered a regional promotion.


Hey man, you never know, why not Prime Wrestling? Why TNA? That company has problems. I could argue that TNA doesn't deserve the spot they have in the pro wrestling landscape. 

Is it so far out of the realm of possibility that Prime Wrestling can make a top two kind of impact someday? If they keep increasing profits? 

It has to be somebody, it might as well be Prime, but I got my money on other promotions. 



Concrete said:


> Giving ICW another shot. Started with Ep.14. Here are my quick thoughts:
> 
> -Noam Dar vs. Solar was a quality start to the show. Seemed like a nice Jr. style contrast from what I had seen in the past from the promotion. I'm assuming it is a semi-regular thing but it is still nice for their to be a good deal of variety in the wrestling. Unless you are a PWG I think that is really a must. The match itself was good I thought. Dar obviously looked crisper than Solar but the little lucha inspired guy did well in his role which is all I could hope for
> 
> -New Age Klique promo time. HOLY SHIT! I found this incredibly boring. I don't know if it was because I wasn't really familiar with the guys or what. What I got is that NAK was speaking trash to Mark Dallas who I assume is an authority figure or something. If I'm wrong tell me it just came off that way. Dallas at some point said he was GOD of ICW! At this point I'm just not getting it. NAK goes after the hostess and this Maverick fella comes out and tries to stop it but to no avail.
> 
> -Bucky Boys vs Sumerian Death Squad is up for the TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIPS. Meh. No one looked really impressive. First time I've seen Bucky Boys and while they didn't look bad I don't feel the need to go look for some of their stuff now. The cheap finish really just seemed to diminish everything that had happened.
> 
> Overall this was not a good start. Lets see what Ep.15 holds. Hopefully I get a better result.
> 
> EDIT: Now onto Ep.15. QUICK THOUGHTS AHEAD:
> 
> -Jester vs Dobson vs Havoc was a real good hardcore style match I thought. Certainly one of the better matches I have seen from the promotion up until this point. It was a little longer than I expected which was a nice surprise. The moments where Jester had the stapler and Havoc was still going at him were insanity. Made Havoc look like the nuttiest of men. Dobson I don't think is very good but, I don't think I can really continue this sentence and not look sexist but fuck I'll try, her being a female helped with the crazyness. It is one thing to see a man take crazy bumps into thumbtacks but it is another to see a woman do so and it not look like she is weak. Always good. Currently though I think that's a novelty until she improves a bit but by the time the novelty wears off I believe her abilities will more than justify her at any place on the card.
> 
> -SDS's video came off pretty intense. Much better than the episode prior's talky part.
> 
> -BT Gunn vs Devitt was rather good I thought. Devitt came off like a world class wrestler and Gunn looked good even though he lost. Took a lot to put him away.
> 
> Overall this was a much better episode than 14 and this might carry me to 16 but not tonight I don't think. There are things I like about the promotion but some of the matches aren't really up my ally or the segments leave a lot to be desired from me. Only two episodes before the finale. Lets see if I can make it that far. Hopefully yes


How awesome was that inter-gender three way? I was like, holy crap!!! 

Love Crazy Mary. That's a chick that gets it. 

Don't really get Devitt, I know he's popular but have no reason why. The match was okay. 

By the way that hostess was that dudes pregnant wife. They mention in the episode but the commentary was in Scottish. 

***

On this Lazy Sunday I checked out Prime Wrestling after reading Psycho's post. It had been a long while so I thought I'd check it. Impressed to find out I missed a few episodes. I only watched the most recent one but it's good that they're picking up production. I reckon in the past I caught them on a somewhat a down time. 

First of all, Marti Belle is kind of cute isn't she? I'm surprised you don't see more of her on the Indie scene. I am quite taken. 

Fun match with Iron and Justice. I know they were a tag team in the day, please tell me their name was IRON JUSTICE? Old boy has some kind of sals palsy? SPelling that right? That was interesting watching him do his thing with that hand. And his promo at the beginning was cool, on the highway. 

Episode lost ground at the end I thought. Last match was alright and it's always good to see Jacobs outside of Ring of Boredom but it just didn't do anything for me. 

On my radar, RAW tomorrow's gonna be the shit. But I'll watch it on Tuesday on Hulu. I reckon another episode of Resistance Pro if nothing else pops up on my Youtube account.


----------



## Concrete

I honestly thought that was one of the better Devitt performances I'd seen. Not nearly as high on Crazy Mary as you but I think she'll get there. I heard something about the woman being the wife of someone but being unfamiliar with the characters and the accents made it hard to understand what the hell was going on.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

I just saw the 1st episode of ICW Worldwide. It was awesome! I can see why you love the promotion so much. I'll have to watch some more episodes.


----------



## RoosterSmith

The Sane Psycho said:


> I just saw the 1st episode of ICW Worldwide. It was awesome! I can see why you love the promotion so much. I'll have to watch some more episodes.


Nice. Wait till you get to episode 4. The Square Go is their Royal Rumble and I think it was better than the WWE's this year.


----------



## Concrete

LATEST EPISODE OF SAW! Here are my quick thoughts:
*-Jeremiah Pluckett is so great here. This is a squash against a scrawny dude. Puckett is a big dick of a meatball. Him and his partner Drew Haskins pretty much make the squashee their little bitch with Haskins taking advantage every time the ref turned his back in order to help his buddy who would rake backs and stuff as well. Pluckett throws mean punches and ends this with his super manly brainbuster. YAY!

-Rob Conway promo time. I liked it. Not even close to a guy I have a problem with holding the belt. King Shane Williams comes out and interrupts and says he wants a shot at the belt.Bruce Tharpe,NWA President, is there, maybe he travels with the champ, and says "NOPE!" but Conway says just because he can't hand out title shots doesn't mean he can't whoop some ass whenever he pleases. So we get a really short much which is probably for the best. Always hear good things about Williams but I never get it. Conway looks like a legit champ out there.

-Jax Dane debuts for SAW and he looks like a guy who could be good but this was so much a squash I don't really know. Feel deflated with a spear being his finisher. Such a big guy I was hoping for a more powerful finish. 

-Hammer Jack and a mystery man come out. I really know nothing so I kinda just tried to get a base understanding. Team IOU is decent and they get in a brawl with HJ and MM. Probably a tag team match coming. 

-Main event was boring. Wasn't a fan of either guy. Chris Michaels and King Shane are going to be in a street fight and I feel like it'll be yawn city but maybe they'll probe me wrong. They are heel vs heel it seems so that is going against it as well. Not the greatest of booking for this one. *


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> LATEST EPISODE OF SAW! Here are my quick thoughts:
> *-Jeremiah Pluckett is so great here. This is a squash against a scrawny dude. Puckett is a big dick of a meatball. Him and his partner Drew Haskins pretty much make the squashee their little bitch with Haskins taking advantage every time the ref turned his back in order to help his buddy who would rake backs and stuff as well. Pluckett throws mean punches and ends this with his super manly brainbuster. YAY!
> 
> -Rob Conway promo time. I liked it. Not even close to a guy I have a problem with holding the belt. King Shane Williams comes out and interrupts and says he wants a shot at the belt.Bruce Tharpe,NWA President, is there, maybe he travels with the champ, and says "NOPE!" but Conway says just because he can't hand out title shots doesn't mean he can't whoop some ass whenever he pleases. So we get a really short much which is probably for the best. Always hear good things about Williams but I never get it. Conway looks like a legit champ out there.
> 
> -Jax Dane debuts for SAW and he looks like a guy who could be good but this was so much a squash I don't really know. Feel deflated with a spear being his finisher. Such a big guy I was hoping for a more powerful finish.
> 
> -Hammer Jack and a mystery man come out. I really know nothing so I kinda just tried to get a base understanding. Team IOU is decent and they get in a brawl with HJ and MM. Probably a tag team match coming.
> 
> -Main event was boring. Wasn't a fan of either guy. Chris Michaels and King Shane are going to be in a street fight and I feel like it'll be yawn city but maybe they'll probe me wrong. They are heel vs heel it seems so that is going against it as well. Not the greatest of booking for this one. *



Hope you don't get probed wrong, buddy. That would be awful ... 

_I'll never understand southern wrestling ... _

***

I checked out East Coast Pro Wrestling today because it's the only one I haven't seen. Very similar to Wrestling on Fire, the promotion that they're teaming up with it. but I didn't dig it. 

I still don't know what the relation ship is here, are they becoming one promotion? I'd check that out, the new promotion if one is coming, but I can't say I'm a fan of what they do separately.


----------



## Concrete

*Prove. FUCK!

And I went to school in a rural area in NY. That probably shouldn't affect me enjoying Southern RASSLIN but I accept it as a possibility hehe.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> *Prove. FUCK!
> 
> And I went to school in a rural area in NY. That probably shouldn't affect me enjoying Southern RASSLIN but I accept it as a possibility hehe.


Haha. 

I've always been probed just right so ...

***

I added the Australian Wrestling Federation to the New Additions List. FYI guys. 

And I wanna remind everyone, post your Big Three here and I'll put it in the original post. And if you've already done that, you can change it up at any time, let me know. 

Now unto business...

***

TCW was REAL GOOD GUYS! Really liked this episode. 

They took another shot at the Internet Wrestling Community. Kind of ill advised but I don't mind it. As long as they're motivated by something. Besides, it's nice to know that someone else knows that we exist. haha. 

Just really solid all around this week. I'm really big on Americos and his match with Steele was very impressive. Both men should be proud of that. That is such a great look, the mask and attire. Think it's really Barret Brown? Haha, jury﻿ is still out.

Hoyt's match was short but still interesting. LIked those dropkicks from Garza. Wonder if there's any relation to Hector.

Saxton Kincaid was a tad bit too technical for my liking but had some great moments.



The Speech about the Internet Wrestling Community was passionate. Great, whatever motivates the﻿ good people at TCW. Thompson did a good job but I wouldn't insult the fans for giving an honest opinion. It's okay to just sift through feedback.
You're not always gonna agree with people who think you should change something. But that doesn't mean you gotta rip on 'em.
IN their defense though, a lot of fans are kind of dicks so ...

Solid commentary through out! Rhodes and Thompson are quality!
The Bear thing cracked me up. I wasn't a big fan of Parker before that but BOOM! Just like that. I still personally that the "authority"figure" role is over done but if he can make it work, more power to him. ﻿
I like Mr. Saturday Night's style, insult a chick and then perv out on her. haha. That match is gonna be fun next week.


Finally, anyone notice Sigmund's sunglasses? Those things were killer.
Haven't been entertained by him in the past. Can say the same thing about Vordell Walker but that was a nice, short﻿ and sweet interview/brawl.
Maybe there's something to the new Sigmund after all. Hope that goes somewhere.


----------



## The_It_Factor

speaking of "other" promotions, a few of y'all mentioned czw; what's that like these days? i watched it back in the late 90's/early 00's before i took a hiatus from wrestling. at that point i was really into "hardcore" wrestling, so i enjoyed it, but looking back, it kinda seemed like it was just garbage wrestling. i haven't been able to watch much of it in years, is it still like it was back then, or is there more "wrestling" now?

don't get me wrong, the extreme stuff is cool, but doing it every show takes away the mystique and just makes us want to see more and more every time. i liked refined hardcore (haha), like 90's ecw that was a combination of all types of performers. so what's czw like these days, and do they have any tapes that you guys would recommend (get tired of having to use youtube all the time).


----------



## RoosterSmith

The_It_Factor said:


> speaking of "other" promotions, a few of y'all mentioned czw; what's that like these days? i watched it back in the late 90's/early 00's before i took a hiatus from wrestling. at that point i was really into "hardcore" wrestling, so i enjoyed it, but looking back, it kinda seemed like it was just garbage wrestling. i haven't been able to watch much of it in years, is it still like it was back then, or is there more "wrestling" now?
> 
> don't get me wrong, the extreme stuff is cool, but doing it every show takes away the mystique and just makes us want to see more and more every time. i liked refined hardcore (haha), like 90's ecw that was a combination of all types of performers. so what's czw like these days, and do they have any tapes that you guys would recommend (get tired of having to use youtube all the time).


Supposedly CZW has a show in Staten Island but it's not available on the internet. 

I reckon from what little I've seen the show is more mainstream now. They only have one or two ultra violent matches on the card, save specific ultra violent events. They have a generally good rep these days. 

***

Watched some of the RAW show on HULU tonight. Couldn't get around to the rest of it. Will have to watch rest tomorrow. Very good. I know RAW isn't an "Other" wrestling show but it's really coming along. Bryan rules, Vince Rules. Ziggler/McMahon was fun. 

Metro Pro has a show out so you know I'm gonna be all over that.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Okay guys, three new ones. 

The Australian Wrestling Federation, very grass roots. Extremely indie. Kind of fun. 

Vendetta Pro Wrestling, which I found out about watching All Pro Wrestling. Another Cali Indie. What's cool is these guys use a lot of Hoodslam guys. Obviously the whole cali scene is pretty symbiotic. Have not checked this one out. 

And the American Wrestling Federation. Haven't checked this either. But looks like they got a REALLY good crowd. Possibly 1,000 people. Very cool. Minnesota based. 

***

Recenlty watched NECW, they got a lot of things going on. Deceptively. They got a cool thing going with their womens champ and a guy called Slick Wagner Brown. Besides having an awesome name, Brown is refusing to wrestle is protege who recently betrayed him. Instead he just wants to talk to the guy. Wagner is a VERY good actor. I mean, wrestler ... haha... 

It's an intriguing story. 

***

You can't watch All Pro Wrestling on their site, everything is outdated. Youtube is the only way. Still, watched something from last year by accident and it was pretty good. They put a lot of work into their production despite some limiting circumstances like doing a show inside a garage. 

Don't get me wrong though, it's a fantastic venue with limited seating being the only drawback.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Recenlty watched NECW, they got a lot of things going on. Deceptively. They got a cool thing going with their womens champ and a guy called *Slick Wagner Brown*. Besides having an awesome name, Brown is refusing to wrestle is protege who recently betrayed him. Instead he just wants to talk to the guy. Wagner is a VERY good actor. I mean, wrestler ... haha...


It is actually Slyck Wagner Brown  At least that is the only way I've seen it spelled. Also glad to see more promotions added.

Haven't seen anything added from Vendetta recently so I couldn't tell if they should be added. Asked All Pro Wrestling once if they could put dates on their matches so I would know when the fudge they took place but no dice. I like to know when the matches I'm watching took place. Thats just me though.

Nice to have more promotions on the list though


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> It is actually Slyck Wagner Brown  At least that is the only way I've seen it spelled. Also glad to see more promotions added.
> 
> Haven't seen anything added from Vendetta recently so I couldn't tell if they should be added. Asked All Pro Wrestling once if they could put dates on their matches so I would know when the fudge they took place but no dice. I like to know when the matches I'm watching took place. Thats just me though.
> 
> Nice to have more promotions on the list though


Yeah, it is very confusing, the APW. If you check the dates on their Youtube channel, you get the June Shows. I'm assuming they were filmed in June, no earlier than May probably. They only do one show a month. Probably not a good sign that they didn't do anything in July. 

Might have to keep an eye on Vendetta, every now and again these promotions might go out of business.


----------



## Concrete

Sigh. Thems the breaks. But for every promotion that goes down another seems to pop up. 

Oh 3rd episode of Xcite is tonight/tomorrow morning  Facebook said there would be quite a bit of promos and a match from Niles Young. Not sure which one it'll be.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Sigh. Thems the breaks. But for every promotion that goes down another seems to pop up.
> 
> Oh 3rd episode of Xcite is tonight/tomorrow morning  Facebook said there would be quite a bit of promos and a match from Niles Young. Not sure which one it'll be.


Are they planning to put these shows on the internet? I know that they did that with the first two but it seems like there is a large gap between postings. 

I was thinking perhaps they aren't planning to post them all? Just one or two to garner interest?


----------



## Concrete

Well I said last week that vimeo was being a big jerk. Every time they tried uploading it the thing died at the very end for some reason. That is the reason why it was late. Otherwise the episode would have been on a week after the first one. But online might not be on a regular schedule because of it. They'll all appear online but it may happen on a Monday then the next week a Wednesday depending on how it all works out. It has only been two episodes so don't go crazy


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Well I said last week that vimeo was being a big jerk. Every time they tried uploading it the thing died at the very end for some reason. That is the reason why it was late. Otherwise the episode would have been on a week after the first one. But online might not be on a regular schedule because of it. They'll all appear online but it may happen on a Monday then the next week a Wednesday depending on how it all works out. It has only been two episodes so don't go crazy


Okay, cool. I thought you meant that Xcite Wrestling had a business relationship with Vimeo and they couldn't work things out. 

They should just go over to Youtube, man. The new layout is actually pretty cool and intuitive once you get used to it.

And it's always been the best server in the video sharing service industry.


----------



## Concrete

I like Vimeo but I agree with they should switch over to YouTube. Them and 2CW. YouTube is just a much larger platform. I don't know if there is some sort of policy on either side that makes them choose Vimeo over YouTube but it is whatever. Like I've said I have a better experience as far as actually being able to watch the videos on Vimeo in the best quality.w


----------



## RoosterSmith

Checked out the new Ohio Valley Wrestling. It's alright but a lot of the guys seem uncharismatic to me. 

The woman's royal rumble was cool. It's nice to see something from Taeler Hendrix after she's been in the news lately. did she have a lesbian love triangle storyline type thing going on? How would I have missed that? 

Probably really safe, I don't think they have the balls to do a real lesbian storyline. Probably dropped the ball like TNA did with Winter. But interesting though ... 

Booking seems better than in TNA, I know the play by play guys is Bubba Ray's attorney. Is he also Big John whatever his name is? Does he have any authority? Just wondering. 

so/so show wasn't feeling it. 

***

I found a cool women's promotion called Women's Extreme Wrestling. Looks decent but I went to their website and it seems like their selling soft-core porn. Or hardcore for all I know. THey call it women's erotic wrestling over there so I'm a wee bit hesitant to put it on this list. But I'm about 33% through the first show and when I finish that I'll make a descision. From what I've seen so far it looks like a normal wrestling show with a very interesting side business. 

Francine from ECW does color commentary ... 

***

Also looking into something called Top Rope Promotions and WWW, another women's promotions.


----------



## JokeBat

Is there any news regarding another wrestling federation coming up with a (national) television deal? I've found no information of another company popping up with a huge TV deal. The only wrestling-entertainment organizations that have national tv deals are WWE and TNA. However, ROH airs in my area, but as of now, Ring of Honor has a regional kind of deal.


----------



## USAUSA1

Roh is pretty much national.

TCW and CWFH have low end cable deals that can be found on satellite tv.


----------



## EK Revolver

Can't we get a sticky for this topic?


----------



## RoosterSmith

GUYS, GUYS, GUYS!!! I think Ring of Honor has turned the page! Their steel cage warfare show has hopefully ended that terrible SCUM storyline, and they've changed their production a wee bit as well. 

The American Wolves are doing what they should be doing, tagging, and it looks the Duburns is packing in a wee bit more fans these days. 

It's easy to entertain when your resolving a storyline, when you're at that climax, but call me an optimist, there seems something different about ROH from what I saw in that last show. 

World Title Tournament is gonna be awful, I hate tournaments in wrestling, but if it's booked right it could still work. 



JokeBat said:


> Is there any news regarding another wrestling federation coming up with a (national) television deal? I've found no information of another company popping up with a huge TV deal. The only wrestling-entertainment organizations that have national tv deals are WWE and TNA. However, ROH airs in my area, but as of now, Ring of Honor has a regional kind of deal.


I think you will honestly get a kick out of Insane Championship Wrestling and Traditional Championship Wrestling if you're looking for something national. Some of these regionals are good too. And you can watch them all right here on the internet, national or no. 

AS USAUSA1 mentioned ... 



USAUSA1 said:


> Roh is pretty much national.
> 
> TCW and CWFH have low end cable deals that can be found on satellite tv.








EK Revolver said:


> Can't we get a sticky for this topic?


Haha, thanks for vote of confidence, man. But I'm not sure it's there yet. A proud moment to be sure. 

However, I think what we need is to have it become more of a discussion starter. We need more people posting about the promotions off this list that they follow. 

And I was thinking about picking a day, maybe early Saturday, (because that's when I watch Smackdown on HULU.) where I post weekly awards from the promotions I follow. Best show, best match, things like that. 

If it caught on and other people did that, keep in mind, it doesn't matter how many promotions you follow, it could create a lot of discussion and we could even vote on all the different categories. 

Could get people interested in a lot of promotions they wouldn't have sampled otherwise.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith that awards thing sounds like a brilliant idea. MOTW, WOTW, SOTW, what have you. 

I hope more people start posting in this thread. Like you said it would be fun for discussion. We need a little more people chatting up. Comparing what they liked and what they didn't from a show.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> RoosterSmith that awards thing sounds like a brilliant idea. MOTW, WOTW, SOTW, what have you.
> 
> I hope more people start posting in this thread. Like you said it would be fun for discussion. We need a little more people chatting up. Comparing what they liked and what they didn't from a show.


Here's what I got so far:

Show of the Week. (Basically best full wrestling show.) 
Match of the Week.
Best Promo/Interview. (I wanted to call this, "Mic Skills That Pay the Bills!" Either way I think this needs a better name.) 
The Holy Shit! Moment of the Week! (All that weird stuff that happens in wrestling that we love, streaking, crucifying the boss's daughter, holding a teddy bear hostage, etc.)
Best Outfit. (Okay, hear me out. What is wrestling about if not, say it with me, _FAAAAAASSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN!!!!!_ Let's Joan Rivers this bitch!)
Hottest Chick. (Most desirable might sound classier.)
Hottest Dude. (So as not to be sexist. Besides we're all comfortable with out sexuality right? Some dudes are just purdy.) 

Also maybe have a thing for best wrestling move/manuever.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Here's what I got so far:
> 
> *Show of the Week. (Basically best full wrestling show.)
> Match of the Week.*
> Best Promo/Interview. (I wanted to call this, "Mic Skills That Pay the Bills!" Either way I think this needs a better name.)
> *The Holy Shit! Moment of the Week! (All that weird stuff that happens in wrestling that we love, streaking, crucifying the boss's daughter, holding a teddy bear hostage, etc.)*
> Best Outfit. (Okay, hear me out. What is wrestling about if not, say it with me, _FAAAAAASSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN!!!!!_ Let's Joan Rivers this bitch!)
> Hottest Chick. (Most desirable might sound classier.)
> Hottest Dude. (So as not to be sexist. Besides we're all comfortable with out sexuality right? Some dudes are just purdy.)
> 
> *Also maybe have a thing for best wrestling move/manuever*.


Bolded the ones I'd probably participate in. Not into the whole fashion and if a man/woman is uber attractive. I'll appreciate but I don't think it needs to be an award haha.


----------



## USAUSA1

If you download the filmon app you can watch TCW live on the pursuit channel and tuff tv if you don't feel like waiting for YouTube.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> If you download the filmon app you can watch TCW live on the pursuit channel and tuff tv if you don't feel like waiting for YouTube.


I watch it on Apple TV but good shout out. 

I think that's important for wrestling and a lot of other content orientated industries. That conversion from watching the internet on your computer or mobile device ...

to watching it on you couch. Very important I think. 



Concrete said:


> Bolded the ones I'd probably participate in. Not into the whole fashion and if a man/woman is uber attractive. I'll appreciate but I don't think it needs to be an award haha.


Damn man, I guess I'm gonna be the only fashionista doing this thing ... Fashionisto? if it's a guy? 

anyhoozle, noticed you bolded the holy shit moment, but not best promo/interview ... 

interesting, I would have assumed that one didn't go without the other.


----------



## Concrete

I think of Holy Shit moment could involve more and it doesn't have to be good just OUT THERE. Most indy promos are bad so I doubt I'd really pay much attention. 

And you have to carry the fashion flag on this haha.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

I have some good news and bad news regarding Prime Wrestling. I was just on their Facebook page, and they said they are on hiatus from Sports Time Ohio. In their own words: "Fans,

As some of you may have noticed, PRIME Wrestling TV is currently in the midst of a brief, temporary hiatus from SportsTime Ohio.

As STO continues to evolve in its transition from an independently-owned entity into a more corporate environment under the Fox Sports banner, there is certain protocol and requirements that must be met both from a Fox corporate level, as well as on a programming level.

PRIME Wrestling is currently in the midst of transitioning and evolving certain aspects of our business model & programming internally in order to better suit both our needs & the needs of the Fox network to ensure a long and prosperous business relationship moving forward.

This situation does NOT in any way affect our live events, which will proceed as planned, especially October 20's Wrestlelution 6 at the Ohio Nets Sports Complex in Parma. We will be providing more thorough recaps of our live events here in order to prepare our great fans for what will still be a breathtaking Wrestlelution spectacular.

Stay posted here to PRIME Online for further updates, and we thank all of you for your continued support and belief in our product, staff, and talent! We would not be here six years after our formation if not for the loyalty you show us!"

Unfortunately, for some reason, they're deciding not to tape any episodes for YouTube during the hiatus, so I guess we have to wait until it comes back on TV.

The good news is that they're still operating and the hiatus is only temporary. I'm glad too, because TBH, Prime is probably my favorite promotion at the moment.

Also, I for one am in favor of stickying this thread.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

RoosterSmith said:


> On this Lazy Sunday I checked out Prime Wrestling after reading Psycho's post. It had been a long while so I thought I'd check it. Impressed to find out I missed a few episodes. I only watched the most recent one but it's good that they're picking up production. I reckon in the past I caught them on a somewhat a down time.
> 
> First of all, Marti Belle is kind of cute isn't she? I'm surprised you don't see more of her on the Indie scene. I am quite taken.
> 
> Fun match with Iron and Justice. I know they were a tag team in the day, please tell me their name was IRON JUSTICE? Old boy has some kind of sals palsy? SPelling that right? That was interesting watching him do his thing with that hand. And his promo at the beginning was cool, on the highway.
> 
> Episode lost ground at the end I thought. Last match was alright and it's always good to see Jacobs outside of Ring of Boredom but it just didn't do anything for me.







That's a much better main event. If you like no dq matches, you'll like this one. It's not super violent or anything, but it's a nice hardcore match. Match starts at 31:24.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I think of Holy Shit moment could involve more and it doesn't have to be good just OUT THERE. Most indy promos are bad so I doubt I'd really pay much attention.
> 
> And you have to carry the fashion flag on this haha.


Uuuhhhhhhh ... not the first time I've had to sacrifice for ... _ffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssshhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiioooooooooonnnnnnnnn!_





The Sane Psycho said:


> I have some good news and bad news regarding Prime Wrestling. I was just on their Facebook page, and they said they are on hiatus from Sports Time Ohio. In their own words: "Fans,
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, PRIME Wrestling TV is currently in the midst of a brief, temporary hiatus from SportsTime Ohio.
> 
> As STO continues to evolve in its transition from an independently-owned entity into a more corporate environment under the Fox Sports banner, there is certain protocol and requirements that must be met both from a Fox corporate level, as well as on a programming level.
> 
> PRIME Wrestling is currently in the midst of transitioning and evolving certain aspects of our business model & programming internally in order to better suit both our needs & the needs of the Fox network to ensure a long and prosperous business relationship moving forward.
> 
> This situation does NOT in any way affect our live events, which will proceed as planned, especially October 20's Wrestlelution 6 at the Ohio Nets Sports Complex in Parma. We will be providing more thorough recaps of our live events here in order to prepare our great fans for what will still be a breathtaking Wrestlelution spectacular.
> 
> Stay posted here to PRIME Online for further updates, and we thank all of you for your continued support and belief in our product, staff, and talent! We would not be here six years after our formation if not for the loyalty you show us!"
> 
> Unfortunately, for some reason, they're deciding not to tape any episodes for YouTube during the hiatus, so I guess we have to wait until it comes back on TV.
> 
> The good news is that they're still operating and the hiatus is only temporary. I'm glad too, because TBH, Prime is probably my favorite promotion at the moment.
> 
> Also, I for one am in favor of stickying this thread.


Thank you sir, good to hear there's a small amount of interest.

Sucks to hear about Prime wrestling, man. I'm gonna be honest with ya, that sounds like just bad news for me. It wouldn't surprise me if they didn't go back to sports time at all. A lot of times when someone says one thing it turns out to be a false promise. 

I honestly don't expect Portland WReslting Uncut to come back either. They took down a facebook post where I asked them for clarity on that. Hope it does though. 

They should film something, Prime Wrestling. If you're gonna do a show anyway, film it, cheaply. It's better than nothing, you can grow an internet following that way. 

I'll check out that episode. 

***

First of all, watched RAW yesterday, holy cow what a great show! Usually don't watch RAW on Monday because three hours is a bit much and Two Broke Girls is better. (If you've never seen, get on that.) 

But I got Time Warner and we don't have CBS for the time being, GET ON THAT TIME WARNER, KAT DENNINGS IS AN AMERICAN TREASURE!!! 

So I watched RAW it was very good. 

I just wrapped up the new TCW. Not the best show. Found the backstage bits fun. 

The ending though has to be seen. This guy took a push off a turnbuckle into the table on the outside ... rough! I remember somebody posted something on here earlier that said he was really hurt. Hope that's not the case. 

But other than that the matches were meh ... Though I liked Sigmund's double arm submission move, whatever that was. 

TCW has this kind of cool obnoxious attitude. They kept vaguely mentioning the World Wrestling Federation. "We're better than them! You won't see this up north!" That kind of thing. 

Look, I actually think that's fun. But it can be too much sometimes. At what point are you just being a dick? I wouldn't have done it. 

But I respect it in a way because they have a direction. With Rhodes and Thompson, they've created this persona as a company that only a few promotions have ever had. And it's in everything they do, they're t-shirt commercial, commentary, When new people come in they hype it up. 

Another thing they do is they're really committed to sports entertainment, even as they say they're a "wrasslin'" company. And I've always thought that was the way to go. 

You deny sports entertainment on screen, but have all that great stuff in your product.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

I don't know why STO would cancel Prime Wrestling. I don't know if they will, but it won't make any sense if they do. Prime is at the most popular it's ever been. As recent as last year, the crowds were tiny and pretty much dead. The crowds are a lot larger now and actually get into the show instead of being silent party poopers. The venues are also bigger and better. Not only that, but they're fairly popular on the internet, too. They've got a decent amount of subscribers on YouTube and they have over 7,000 likes on Facebook, which I think is pretty damn good for an indy promotion. I hope Fox Sports comes to their senses and realizes that Prime is a growing promotion with a loyal fanbase. I'll be so fucking pissed if they cancel it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

The Sane Psycho said:


> I don't know why STO would cancel Prime Wrestling. I don't know if they will, but it won't make any sense if they do. Prime is at the most popular it's ever been. As recent as last year, the crowds were tiny and pretty much dead. The crowds are a lot larger now and actually get into the show instead of being silent party poopers. The venues are also bigger and better. Not only that, but they're fairly popular on the internet, too. They've got a decent amount of subscribers on YouTube and they have over 7,000 likes on Facebook, which I think is pretty damn good for an indy promotion. I hope Fox Sports comes to their senses and realizes that Prime is a growing promotion with a loyal fanbase. I'll be so fucking pissed if they cancel it.


Yeah, I'd be bummed too. Hope it doesn't happen. 

You have any idea what their ratings are? For tv revenue it's the only metric that matters. Mostly.


----------



## Concrete

When are the majority of shows released? I feel like that'd be of value of what day to pick as the cut off for MOTW/WOTW/FOTW/BMOTW


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> When are the majority of shows released? I feel like that'd be of value of what day to pick as the cut off for MOTW/WOTW/FOTW/BMOTW


I'd do it on Saturday because that's the end of the week. But what about your experience? When do the shows mostly come out that you watch?


----------



## jasonkruger

RoosterSmith said:


> Uuuhhhhhhh ... not the first time I've had to sacrifice for ... _ffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssshhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiioooooooooonnnnnnnnn!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir, good to hear there's a small amount of interest.
> 
> Sucks to hear about Prime wrestling, man. I'm gonna be honest with ya, that sounds like just bad news for me. It wouldn't surprise me if they didn't go back to sports time at all. A lot of times when someone says one thing it turns out to be a false promise.
> 
> I honestly don't expect Portland WReslting Uncut to come back either. They took down a facebook post where I asked them for clarity on that. Hope it does though.
> 
> They should film something, Prime Wrestling. If you're gonna do a show anyway, film it, cheaply. It's better than nothing, you can grow an internet following that way.
> 
> I'll check out that episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> First of all, watched RAW yesterday, holy cow what a great show! Usually don't watch RAW on Monday because three hours is a bit much and Two Broke Girls is better. (If you've never seen, get on that.)
> 
> But I got Time Warner and we don't have CBS for the time being, GET ON THAT TIME WARNER, KAT DENNINGS IS AN AMERICAN TREASURE!!!
> 
> So I watched RAW it was very good.
> 
> I just wrapped up the new TCW. Not the best show. Found the backstage bits fun.
> 
> The ending though has to be seen. This guy took a push off a turnbuckle into the table on the outside ... rough! I remember somebody posted something on here earlier that said he was really hurt. Hope that's not the case.
> 
> But other than that the matches were meh ... Though I liked Sigmund's double arm submission move, whatever that was.
> 
> TCW has this kind of cool obnoxious attitude. They kept vaguely mentioning the World Wrestling Federation. "We're better than them! You won't see this up north!" That kind of thing.
> 
> Look, I actually think that's fun. But it can be too much sometimes. At what point are you just being a dick? I wouldn't have done it.
> 
> But I respect it in a way because they have a direction. With Rhodes and Thompson, they've created this persona as a company that only a few promotions have ever had. And it's in everything they do, they're t-shirt commercial, commentary, When new people come in they hype it up.
> 
> Another thing they do is they're really committed to sports entertainment, even as they say they're a "wrasslin'" company. And I've always thought that was the way to go.
> 
> You deny sports entertainment on screen, but have all that great stuff in your product.





RoosterSmith, I love you!


----------



## RoosterSmith

jasonkruger said:


> RoosterSmith, I love you!


I don't know you. But you know what? A stranger is just somebody that you haven't met yet, I LOVE YOU TOO, BUDDY! 

***

Xcite Wrestling is up boys! It'll give you an excuse to go to Vimeo for once. 

I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Concrete

Just watched UCW-Zero Ep.38and here are some quick thoughts:

-Opener with Kid Kade going against Zack James started awkwardly. James is the Ultra X Champion and comes out with his woman who is also a champion and they are acting all sorts of cocky. The awkwardness kicks in when two women that are a tag called Bump&Grind attack James's woman like jerks. Both Kade and James come to the outside and shoo them away. Then the match is pretty basic with it seemingly just being a straight forward match with no alignment. James comes out looking good while Kade looks like a bag a crap in a mask. Maybe that is a little harsh. But I'll stick with it for now. 

-Next we have an angle with a crazy guy named Bronson coming out to attack Murdock. Wasn't feeling this. It felt like there were too many elements of a match like comebacks and whatnot in an angle package. Why not just give a match?

-Moving on, Martin Casaus who seems himself as a big shot does a promo. I wasn't focused. He'll be facing Derrick Jannetty later on. Alrighty.

-We've got Cassidy who is apart of this Italian Mafia stable going against Jace Battle who looked like a less talented Willie Mack. Interested in seeing more from the stable. Cassidy seemed alright.

-Main Event is billed as a battle of UCW-Zero Legends as Martin Casaus faced Derrick Jannetty. I don't know how much one would have to accomplish to get that tag. All I got from this is I wanna see more of Jannetty. He felt like such as cookie cutter babyface and I loved it. He bumped nasty for Casaus on the outside before the official start. Most of the match was Casaus taking it to Jannetty with some comebacks that got cut off before you could ever say Jannetty had control. I could see why people naturally got behind Jannetty so much more so than they disliked Casaus. Jannetty didn't do anything super flashy but I felt like everything he did was effective and it made this match main event worth...for a regional indy wrestling TV show at least.


----------



## jasonkruger

RoosterSmith said:


> I don't know you. But you know what? A stranger is just somebody that you haven't met yet, I LOVE YOU TOO, BUDDY!
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Xcite Wrestling is up boys! It'll give you an excuse to go to Vimeo for once.
> 
> I'll check it out tomorrow.


I'm Jason, and I'm excited that someone on here finally gets it! You need to start a new TCW thread. I don't think they will let me do it.


----------



## Concrete

If you wanna talk TCW you can do it here. TCW will no longer have its own thread though.


----------



## jasonkruger

Concrete said:


> If you wanna talk TCW you can do it here. TCW will no longer have its own thread though.


Concrete, are you an admin?


----------



## Concrete

jasonkruger said:


> Concrete, are you an admin?


No I just really don't want it to happen again haha. The less thread was put to rest and I feel all future ones should be too. Just talk about it in here since that's the sort of stuff we talk about anyway.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

The Sane Psycho said:


> That's a much better main event. If you like no dq matches, you'll like this one. It's not super violent or anything, but it's a nice hardcore match. Match starts at 31:24.


My bad. That's just when they do their entrances. The action starts at 35:55.

There's a local promotion from my area. It's called Darkhorse Championship Wrestling. It's on Northwest Pennsylvania's CW and on WICU 12, the local NBC station. I'm not sure if it counts since you can only watch it if you live in Northwest Pennsylvania and they don't have a YouTube channel. I gotta tell you, I'm not a fan of this promotion. The first episode I saw, a guy (actually a wrestler by the name of Lumberjack Leroux) pops up and says something along the lines of "Are you tired of the stuff that they call "wrestling" every Monday and Friday? Do you want to watch real wrestling?" It got me interested. I thought "Oh, this is going to be good." Well, to my disappointment, it wasn't. Here's a few of the things I don't like about it:

1. The production is horrible. I could forgive the lighting and lack of pyros due to the budget, but every episode I've seen they cut to commercial in the middle of matches without any warning. Every other promotion I've ever seen, the announcers give you a cue that they're cutting to commercial break. Not this promotion. They'll just cut to commercial right in the middle of the announcers talking about the match.

2. The run time. It's only 30 minutes. I mean, I'm not expecting 3 hours like Raw, but at least an hour would be nice.

3. I think this one is more the fault of Northwest PA's CW to be honest, but I've recorded episodes, or at least I thought they were episodes. You see, the title says Darkhorse Wrestling, but it's actually the Jeremy Kyle Show. It's only actually recorded a few times.

4. The show (especially the matches, which is ironic, since the main message of this show is that it focuses on "real" wrestling) is just boring. This is a shame considering some talented wrestlers have wrestled in the promotion, including M-Dogg 20 Matt Cross, Matthew Justice, and Homicide. The first ever match from the promotion that I've seen was a tag team falls count anywhere match. Sounds awesome, right? Wrong! They didn't even utilize the stipulation. In fact, they barely even left the ring. I'd say that literally 99%, if not more, of the match was in the ring.

So in short, I was severely disappointed by DCW. I have yet to be impressed by this promotion. I think I may give it one more chance, but if it disappoints me one more time, I'm giving up on it entirely, unless I hear from one of my wrestling fan friends that it's improving and becoming more watchable.


----------



## RoosterSmith

The Sane Psycho said:


> My bad. That's just when they do their entrances. The action starts at 35:55.
> 
> There's a local promotion from my area. It's called Darkhorse Championship Wrestling. It's on Northwest Pennsylvania's CW and on WICU 12, the local NBC station. I'm not sure if it counts since you can only watch it if you live in Northwest Pennsylvania and they don't have a YouTube channel. I gotta tell you, I'm not a fan of this promotion. The first episode I saw, a guy (actually a wrestler by the name of Lumberjack Leroux) pops up and says something along the lines of "Are you tired of the stuff that they call "wrestling" every Monday and Friday? Do you want to watch real wrestling?" It got me interested. I thought "Oh, this is going to be good." Well, to my disappointment, it wasn't. Here's a few of the things I don't like about it:
> 
> 1. The production is horrible. I could forgive the lighting and lack of pyros due to the budget, but every episode I've seen they cut to commercial in the middle of matches without any warning. Every other promotion I've ever seen, the announcers give you a cue that they're cutting to commercial break. Not this promotion. They'll just cut to commercial right in the middle of the announcers talking about the match.
> 
> 2. The run time. It's only 30 minutes. I mean, I'm not expecting 3 hours like Raw, but at least an hour would be nice.
> 
> 3. I think this one is more the fault of Northwest PA's CW to be honest, but I've recorded episodes, or at least I thought they were episodes. You see, the title says Darkhorse Wrestling, but it's actually the Jeremy Kyle Show. It's only actually recorded a few times.
> 
> 4. The show (especially the matches, which is ironic, since the main message of this show is that it focuses on "real" wrestling) is just boring. This is a shame considering some talented wrestlers have wrestled in the promotion, including M-Dogg 20 Matt Cross, Matthew Justice, and Homicide. The first ever match from the promotion that I've seen was a tag team falls count anywhere match. Sounds awesome, right? Wrong! They didn't even utilize the stipulation. In fact, they barely even left the ring. I'd say that literally 99%, if not more, of the match was in the ring.
> 
> So in short, I was severely disappointed by DCW. I have yet to be impressed by this promotion. I think I may give it one more chance, but if it disappoints me one more time, I'm giving up on it entirely, unless I hear from one of my wrestling fan friends that it's improving and becoming more watchable.



Sounds awful. That whole, "We're really wrestling!" thing is over played. 30 minutes ain't a bad run time though, it's more than what most people get. CZW has a show too that isn't accessable to the internet. Unfortunate. 

***

Xcite All Night was interesting. Start with the match first. Ryan whatever his name was was great. He looks like a middle aged AJ from all my children though. That's not a good thing. I know a lot of people don't care about looks in wrestling but I look at things like this, you wouldn't show up to a date without primping yourself would ya? 

Exactly ... 

But man! What a wrestler! That Italian guy wasn't that bad either. So that's a great match that rivals ROH's Steel Cage Warfare this week in my opinion. They do different things. 

here's the thing about the wrestling in Xcite though. So far these matches, while entertaining, even in the very cool atmosphere of Post 80, they're just throwaway matches. I thought by now we'd see the champ in the ring, or some big feud come to a head. 

Good to see the invasion of that New Jersey promotion that was cool. And I never saw DJ Hyde before so that was an ominous and tense moment. 

Still think they can cram in another match Xcite Wrestling is okay with me.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Just watched UCW-Zero Ep.38and here are some quick thoughts:
> 
> -Opener with Kid Kade going against Zack James started awkwardly. James is the Ultra X Champion and comes out with his woman who is also a champion and they are acting all sorts of cocky. The awkwardness kicks in when two women that are a tag called Bump&Grind attack James's woman like jerks. Both Kade and James come to the outside and shoo them away. Then the match is pretty basic with it seemingly just being a straight forward match with no alignment. James comes out looking good while Kade looks like a bag a crap in a mask. Maybe that is a little harsh. But I'll stick with it for now.
> 
> -Next we have an angle with a crazy guy named Bronson coming out to attack Murdock. Wasn't feeling this. It felt like there were too many elements of a match like comebacks and whatnot in an angle package. Why not just give a match?
> 
> -Moving on, Martin Casaus who seems himself as a big shot does a promo. I wasn't focused. He'll be facing Derrick Jannetty later on. Alrighty.
> 
> -We've got Cassidy who is apart of this Italian Mafia stable going against Jace Battle who looked like a less talented Willie Mack. Interested in seeing more from the stable. Cassidy seemed alright.
> 
> -Main Event is billed as a battle of UCW-Zero Legends as Martin Casaus faced Derrick Jannetty. I don't know how much one would have to accomplish to get that tag. All I got from this is I wanna see more of Jannetty. He felt like such as cookie cutter babyface and I loved it. He bumped nasty for Casaus on the outside before the official start. Most of the match was Casaus taking it to Jannetty with some comebacks that got cut off before you could ever say Jannetty had control. I could see why people naturally got behind Jannetty so much more so than they disliked Casaus. Jannetty didn't do anything super flashy but I felt like everything he did was effective and it made this match main event worth...for a regional indy wrestling TV show at least.


Didn't see this review, Concrete. 

I saw an inter-gender four way once. I remember liking it but not enough to stay and watch the whole thing. 

AND AFTER THAT I CHECKED OUT ULTRA CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING !!! AAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOO!!!! (*rimshot)

Any relation to Marty Jannetty? Would be cool. My personal favorite Rocker. 

I'll have to check this promotion out again sometime. Right now if you look at the original post, where Premier Wrestling Xperience is located? I have to check out everything down from that. Those are the promotions I'll be checking out next. Once I get to the bottom I'll be confident saying, "This sucks, that sucks, that's okay ..." 

I remember thinking the tag belts looked terrible in UCW, looked like boxing belts.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Sounds awful. That whole, "We're really wrestling!" thing is over played. 30 minutes ain't a bad run time though, it's more than what most people get. CZW has a show too that isn't accessable to the internet. Unfortunate.
> 
> ***
> 
> Xcite All Night was interesting. Start with the match first. Ryan whatever his name was was great. He looks like a middle aged AJ from all my children though. That's not a good thing. I know a lot of people don't care about looks in wrestling but I look at things like this, you wouldn't show up to a date without primping yourself would ya?
> 
> Exactly ...
> 
> But man! What a wrestler! That Italian guy wasn't that bad either. So that's a great match that rivals ROH's Steel Cage Warfare this week in my opinion. They do different things.
> 
> here's the thing about the wrestling in Xcite though. So far these matches, while entertaining, even in the very cool atmosphere of Post 80, they're just throwaway matches. I thought by now we'd see the champ in the ring, or some big feud come to a head.
> 
> Good to see the invasion of that New Jersey promotion that was cool. And I never saw DJ Hyde before so that was an ominous and tense moment.
> 
> Still think they can cram in another match Xcite Wrestling is okay with me.


I feel they need to get in another match squeezed in. I'm hoping that with the show being this Friday they were working out the kinks and figuring out how they want the show to function. They said this was the episode they are most kinda aiming for. I also agree with them needing to have matches that have importance. I feel like this would have been a good week to put on Axel Lennox vs IB Green in a No DQ or TLC or some form of that with the #1 Contendership in balance. People were going nuts for it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I feel they need to get in another match squeezed in. I'm hoping that with the show being this Friday they were working out the kinks and figuring out how they want the show to function. They said this was the episode they are most kinda aiming for. I also agree with them needing to have matches that have importance. I feel like this would have been a good week to put on Axel Lennox vs IB Green in a No DQ or TLC or some form of that with the #1 Contendership in balance. People were going nuts for it.


Right, agreed. 

No illusions here, Xcite Wrestling is a Metro Pro/Ring of Honor kind of situation. I'm sure they're tapings are about one month apart so they're not gonna be able to put on their stars every week. 

That means they have to strive to make every match important. Or they can have an light hearted/entertaining affair combined with a serious promo. This would be along the lines of what we've seen last night. 

But they're gonna need that important match more often, I think. 

Watched Booker T's Reality of Wrestling instead of reading the last Home Depot Conference Call. Got what I deserved for slacking, that kind of sucked. Booker T makes a very good case for his school though. Commentary class? Sign me up! 

BTW, I think the WRestleforce TV and PWX Youtube channel is done. Those promotions may be done.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Right, agreed.
> 
> No illusions here, Xcite Wrestling is a Metro Pro/Ring of Honor kind of situation. I'm sure they're tapings are about one month apart so they're not gonna be able to put on their stars every week.
> 
> That means they have to strive to make every match important. Or they can have an light hearted/entertaining affair combined with a serious promo. This would be along the lines of what we've seen last night.
> 
> But they're gonna need that important match more often, I think.
> 
> Watched Booker T's Reality of Wrestling instead of reading the last Home Depot Conference Call. Got what I deserved for slacking, that kind of sucked. Booker T makes a very good case for his school though. Commentary class? Sign me up!
> 
> BTW, I think the WRestleforce TV and PWX Youtube channel is done. Those promotions may be done.


With them only being 3 TV shows in and less than 10 shows period in they really haven't had a ton of time to do something different. 

PWX is putting on a show next weekend and signed a TV deal earlier this week so I think they're okay. May it won't be Midnight Mayhem though.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> With them only being 3 TV shows in and less than 10 shows period in they really haven't had a ton of time to do something different.
> 
> PWX is putting on a show next weekend and signed a TV deal earlier this week so I think they're okay. May it won't be Midnight Mayhem though.


I disagree, I think one show is enough to separate yourself from the herd. Though that's not my problem with Xcite Wrestling. I think they are different enough. There is a unique atmosphere in Post 80 and in the on location shots. 

My issue is more, make me feel like this match is important. BTW, was there no commentary in that match? 

Good to hear about PWX. Hopefully they get new commentators. That play by play guy from Wrestleforce ... Holy crap ... 

He did reference Jack Kirby's New Gods once so that was kind of cool ...


----------



## Concrete

You CAN but it isn't a ton of time in MY opinion. Especially if you are trying to jam in some lead in to your upcoming show showing off the guys who important to the next show(Axel gets his shot next show and Young is going against Nunzio)and the first show just had Corino to have Corino haha. And I didn't notice commentary so I don't think so.


----------



## USAUSA1

Dave Marquez creating his own version of nwa with Metro Pro, CWFH and NECW. Twitter.com/Unitedwnetwork

I bet Adam Pearce will be the champion, as usual.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> You CAN but it isn't a ton of time in MY opinion. Especially if you are trying to jam in some lead in to your upcoming show showing off the guys who important to the next show(Axel gets his shot next show and Young is going against Nunzio)and the first show just had Corino to have Corino haha. And I didn't notice commentary so I don't think so.


Corino for Corino. I wouldn't have done it for storyline purposes. But I can't be mad at them I love Steve Corino. Ever since he wouldn't fight Taz because of his injured pancreas. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Dave Marquez creating his own version of nwa with Metro Pro, CWFH and NECW. Twitter.com/Unitedwnetwork
> 
> I bet Adam Pearce will be the champion, as usual.



Thanks for sharing man, that's interesting. This was my idea in the "Ideas for the NWA" thread. Basically three like minded promotions using the model to cross promote. I just hope that they don't make their own belts look like crap compared to the new belt. 

Metro Pro Heavyweight title isn't booked right in my opinion, with all these outsiders coming in. But I love it all the same. 

I'm a little bit worried about his NECW. It's not as big as the others and the production is lacking. But I like that the got an East Coast, West Coast and Heartland representative. One of the things that Strider said when he challenged Pierce, was that he booked guys from New York and LA and ignored the midwest. That was probably all Kayfabe but I liked it. The idea that the midwest is this huge region of untapped undiscovered talent. 

Really interesting idea.

Keep us up to date, let us know if the shows mention it or start doing something.


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> Dave Marquez creating his own version of nwa with Metro Pro, CWFH and NECW. Twitter.com/Unitedwnetwork
> 
> I bet Adam Pearce will be the champion, as usual.


This could be very cool. I don't want the NWA to just REVAMP but Marquez taking the things he didn't like about the NWA and going his own route could/should be kick ass. If this means down the lines someone that impresses in NECW could pop up in CWFH I think this could be beneficial to not just the promotions with an influx of different talent as well as the wrestlers who get to travel. I might need to start keeping up with all of them.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> This could be very cool. I don't want the NWA to just REVAMP but Marquez taking the things he didn't like about the NWA and going his own route could/should be kick ass. If this means down the lines someone that impresses in NECW could pop up in CWFH I think this could be beneficial to not just the promotions with an influx of different talent as well as the wrestlers who get to travel. I might need to start keeping up with all of them.


Actually I think it's a hoax. Just like the other thing that was on here, there's no website. There's also no news stories.

There's no links and the twitter account just retweets from the three promotions.

Hope not though would be cool because I like the three companies.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Actually I think it's a hoax. Just like the other thing that was on here, there's no website. There's also no news stories.
> 
> There's no links and the twitter account just retweets from the three promotions.
> 
> Hope not though would be cool because I like the three companies.


UGH. This is sad.


----------



## USAUSA1

It's not a hoax


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> It's not a hoax


I hope not, bro. If you can find something substantial post it.

I'll admit I'm not the best at finding stuff. But I found nothing.


----------



## EK Revolver

Anyone know when the next SAW show will be posted?


----------



## RoosterSmith

EK Revolver said:


> Anyone know when the next SAW show will be posted?


Sorry, bro, I have no idea myself. I just subscribe to the Youtube channels and it alerts me when they post something new. 

***

This hasn't been the best week for "Other" Wrestling unfortunately. I think Xcite Wrestling was the only real stand out. RAW was awesome, NXT was okay. I think Smackdown will be good. But Other Wrestling dropped the ball, haha. 

Checked out Victory Wrestling Showcase from our Canadian Brothers and sisters. Not hating but I have to admit it is a so/so wrestling show. Not great. 

NECW gave us one match that lasted the whole episode and kind of bombed I thought. 

***

In other news I have gone over the list again this month and checked in on everything. I think I'm wrestled out. The last thing I wanna see right now is two sweaty dudes grabbing each other. :bs: But my efforts no doubt payed off. I consider myself somewhat of an authority on these promotions. Feel free to do this yourself, I'm just slapping an emotional rating on all of these. 

These aren't deep insights into the promotion itself, but more the general feeling I have when it comes to the viewing experiance. 



SAW: Watchable. 
Prime Wrestling: Watchable.
Insane Championship Wrestling: Awesome!
Hoodslam: Awesome! 
Portland Wrestling Uncut: Awesome!
Xcite Wrestling: Good. 
Wrestling on Fire: Sucks. 
East Coast Pro Wrestling: sucks. 
Powerbomb Championship Wrestling: Watchable. 
Legend City Wrestling: Watchable. 
Traditional Championship Wrestling: Watchable. 
All Pro WRestling: Watchable.
Metro Pro WRestling: Watchable. Used to be Good. 
Booker T's REality of Wrestling: barely Sucks. 
Ohio Valley Wrestling: sucks. 
REsistance Pro: Watchable. 
CWF Hollywood: Sucks. 
Ring of Honor: sucks. They haven't turned a corner after all. I was wrong again. 
World WRestling Council: watchable. 
New England Championship Wrestling: watchable. 
Premier Wrestling Experience: Sucks
NWA Smokey Mountain: sucks. 
Elite Canadian Championship Wrestling: sucks. 
Adrenaline Unleashed Wrestling: Sucks. 
Ultra Championship Wrestling:watchable. 
Victory Wrestling Showcase: Watchable. 
Wrestleforce TV: sucks hard. 
Vanguard Championship Wrestling: sucks. 
West Virginia Championship Wreslting: sucks
NWA Anarchy:SUCKS HARDER THAN ANYTHING ELSE ON THIS LIST. THE WORST PROMOTION OF ALL TIME. 
Gold Rush Pro Wrestling: sucks. 
SWA Zero 1: sucks. 
Austrailian Wrestling Federation: barely watchable.
Vandetta Pro Wrestling: Undecided. Guess I missed this one. 
American Wrestling Federation: sucks. 

No offense guys, if you like some of these, I won't be offened if you rate the ones that I like poorly. 

I'm thinking I should seperate the actual TV shows from the internet shows. I think people would like that. Internent shows are cool sometimes but I think a real TV show is a better medium.


----------



## EK Revolver

Yeh I felt a bit cheated by that NECW episode, although I really hope they upload the August 3rd show they advertised in last weeks episode. I even asked about it on the comments.


----------



## Arcade

RoosterSmith said:


> Sorry, bro, I have no idea myself. I just subscribe to the Youtube channels and it alerts me when they post something new.
> 
> ***
> 
> This hasn't been the best week for "Other" Wrestling unfortunately. I think Xcite Wrestling was the only real stand out. RAW was awesome, NXT was okay. I think Smackdown will be good. But Other Wrestling dropped the ball, haha.
> 
> Checked out Victory Wrestling Showcase from our Canadian Brothers and sisters. Not hating but I have to admit it is a so/so wrestling show. Not great.
> 
> NECW gave us one match that lasted the whole episode and kind of bombed I thought.
> 
> ***
> 
> In other news I have gone over the list again this month and checked in on everything. I think I'm wrestled out. The last thing I wanna see right now is two sweaty dudes grabbing each other. :bs: But my efforts no doubt payed off. I consider myself somewhat of an authority on these promotions. Feel free to do this yourself, I'm just slapping an emotional rating on all of these.
> 
> These aren't deep insights into the promotion itself, but more the general feeling I have when it comes to the viewing experiance.
> 
> 
> 
> SAW: Watchable.
> Prime Wrestling: Watchable.
> Insane Championship Wrestling: Awesome!
> Hoodslam: Awesome!
> Portland Wrestling Uncut: Awesome!
> Xcite Wrestling: Good.
> Wrestling on Fire: Sucks.
> East Coast Pro Wrestling: sucks.
> Powerbomb Championship Wrestling: Watchable.
> Legend City Wrestling: Watchable.
> Traditional Championship Wrestling: Watchable.
> All Pro WRestling: Watchable.
> Metro Pro WRestling: Watchable. Used to be Good.
> Booker T's REality of Wrestling: *barely Sucks.*
> Ohio Valley Wrestling: sucks.
> REsistance Pro: Watchable.
> CWF Hollywood: Sucks.
> Ring of Honor: sucks. They haven't turned a corner after all. I was wrong again.
> World WRestling Council: watchable.
> New England Championship Wrestling: watchable.
> Premier Wrestling Experience: Sucks
> NWA Smokey Mountain: sucks.
> Elite Canadian Championship Wrestling: sucks.
> Adrenaline Unleashed Wrestling: Sucks.
> Ultra Championship Wrestling:watchable.
> Victory Wrestling Showcase: Watchable.
> Wrestleforce TV: sucks hard.
> Vanguard Championship Wrestling: sucks.
> West Virginia Championship Wreslting: sucks
> NWA Anarchy:SUCKS HARDER THAN ANYTHING ELSE ON THIS LIST. THE WORST PROMOTION OF ALL TIME.
> Gold Rush Pro Wrestling: sucks.
> SWA Zero 1: sucks.
> Austrailian Wrestling Federation: barely watchable.
> Vandetta Pro Wrestling: Undecided. Guess I missed this one.
> American Wrestling Federation: sucks.
> 
> No offense guys, if you like some of these, I won't be offened if you rate the ones that I like poorly.
> 
> I'm thinking I should seperate the actual TV shows from the internet shows. I think people would like that. Internent shows are cool sometimes but I think a real TV show is a better medium.


First time in my life I've heard something described as "barely sucks".


----------



## RoosterSmith

EK Revolver said:


> Yeh I felt a bit cheated by that NECW episode, although I really hope they upload the August 3rd show they advertised in last weeks episode. I even asked about it on the comments.


I know, what the H was that about? 

WOULD be so cool if they posted that show. Don't know if they will. I think it's outdated to do a house show. I think if the show is important, it should be on TV. 

That being said, Portland Wreslting did one, they got a similiar set up to NECW, but better. And they were just going to show clips so ... 

That episode never made it air. Their ring broke so they didn't tape the matches. Fun fact for ya. 



Arcade said:


> First time in my life I've heard something described as "barely sucks".


Haha. Yeah, I was going for an emotion instead of a grade, ya know? And that's the emotion that the promotions gives me. It barely sucks. I have to admit it sucks, but it's not all bad. 

Though if you watch the last episode, that just plain sucked. Period.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW and SAW is all I watch weekly thats not Lucha. AAA been on fire.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> TCW and SAW is all I watch weekly thats not Lucha. AAA been on fire.


Cool beans, man. I saw Triplemania. Dug it. 

I like TCW myself. Honestly, I got soft spot for SAW too. I just think they need more angles and some new talent. Flashier talent. 

Love the SAW Mill arena and the production as well. 

***

SEEK AND YOU SHALL FIND MY BOYS! 

Been digging around on Wikipedia, checking out promotions state by state and province by province. Today I checked out the state Boston is located in, but I don't know how to spell right ... 

Came across this little promotion, Northeast Championship Wrestling. 

I think this is an internet show where they focus on all the backstage stuff. Get people pumped for the road shows no doubt. I don't believe it airs on TV anywhere. These vids are posted one to three months apart. 

https://vimeo.com/thencw/videos


----------



## _wCw_

Saw a bit from around ten promotions on the compiled list. By long and far Hoodslam is the crappiest one I've watched. A ****** talking nonsensical shit. Scorpion from Mortal Kombat throwing a rope and his opponent holding it to be pulled in. All in all, it felt like some carnival act and I hope to god these guys don't continue to waste another unsuspecting souls time. 

How OP calls it awesome and included it in his original post - seems to me he actually is a super subtle shill for the company. 

I saw past the bullshit though; that hour I can't have back..but to save another person from witnessing that atrocity is the only saving grace.


----------



## USAUSA1

Hoodslam and Icw is not my cup of tea.

One thing I learn from this thread that quantity does not equal quality. These Indy shows need to learn how to create and build characters before anything or no one will care. TCW has done an amazing job pushing and building up Americo and it's only been three weeks.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

Hey Rooster, did you watch that Krimson vs. Rickey Shane Paige match yet? Actually the whole show is good, but I thought that it was a great main event. If you watch it, tell me how you like it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ladies and Gentlemen! The time is here! The first ever GOLDEN COCK AWARDS! The Golden Cocks are awarded for excellence or decency in the wrestling arts. 

BEST OUTFIT: Without a doubt best dressed Wrestler this week was Americos from TCW. Americos didn't have a match himself but Tim Storm and the TCW camera crew caught up with him. He's got a match on the next episode gonna be awesome. 

I've always been a big fan of having at least one masked wrestler on the roster. This mask in particular is very cool, you got tassels on it, always a good thing. That ring gear is tripy, it's vibrant, it's colorful. It's wrestling. 

BEST HOLY SHIT MOMENT: Another TCW winner, it's how hard Michael Berry hit that Goddamn table after being pushed off the ring apron. JESUS CHRIST! To quote Jim Ross, "Somewhere out there, there's a critic saying, 'they know how to fall.'"

MIC SKILS THAT PAY THE BILLS: This one is from the most recent addition to our Wrestling TV show list. It's from Northeast Championship Wrestling. It's from Scotty "Won't Die" Vegas, and it's more than a little bit controversial. The crowd started a "What!?" chant and Scotty stopped it dead in its tracks. 

"Didn't that die ten years ago with Umaga?" 

Extremely inappropriate but the only truly memorable usage of a mic this week. After a count out victory Scotty exploited an amendment in the promotion's rulebook. A previous championship match had a stipulation that the belt would change hands on a count out. NCW's commissioner had never reverted back to the old ruling on count outs so Scotty Vegas won the NCW heavyweight championship then and there. 

MATCH OF THE WEEK: The first ever Match of the Week comes to us from Xcite Wrestling's third episode. RYAN SLATER Vs NILES YOUNG. Just a really good match. A human car crash. 

SHOW OF THE WEEK: This one's also gonna go to Xcite Wrestling's third episode on Vimeo. They gave us a good match, some interesting on location segments involving the Heavyweight Champs "coaxing" back Xcite Wrestling. DJ Hyde made a brief appearance. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Hoodslam and Icw is not my cup of tea.
> 
> One thing I learn from this thread that quantity does not equal quality. These Indy shows need to learn how to create and build characters before anything or no one will care. TCW has done an amazing job pushing and building up Americo and it's only been three weeks.


There's something we can agree on. While I can't look you in the eye and say with a straight face that TCW ACTUALLY HAS MORE notable characters than ICW or Hoodlsam, Americos is the shit and I think he's gonna be a very big deal for that promotion. 



The Sane Psycho said:


> Hey Rooster, did you watch that Krimson vs. Rickey Shane Paige match yet? Actually the whole show is good, but I thought that it was a great main event. If you watch it, tell me how you like it.


Nah man, haven't gotten around to it yet. Might take me a while depending on what comes out this week. It's been a slow week for these promotions from the list so I'm expecting a busier than usual one now. 

But I'll try to get around to it, promise. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Concrete

After going to Xcite last night I think they have some good stuff to use for their show from it. Depending on what they use from it I guess. There was an overly lengthy squash from a big guy called Crusher Blackwell which I hope doesn't make it. Same for the opening 3-way tag match. Some of the angles were shotty. 

The + are though that they have a nice scrappy grappling match with Nunzio, a decent title match with Gacy and Axel, a surprisingly good match between two guys I had never seen in Keegan and McCloud, as well as the debut of David Starr who looked good.


----------



## Lane

David is wrestling JT Dunn (A guy thats starting to stand out) ar CZW tonight. Prob the match i'm most interested in. I watched Episode 2 of Xcite. Was p good.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> David is wrestling JT Dunn (A guy thats starting to stand out) ar CZW tonight. Prob the match i'm most interested in. I watched Episode 2 of Xcite. Was p good.


JT Dunn I think is VERY influenced by the high octane indy style but he certainly is getting more of a name for himself in New England.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> After going to Xcite last night I think they have some good stuff to use for their show from it. Depending on what they use from it I guess. There was an overly lengthy squash from a big guy called Crusher Blackwell which I hope doesn't make it. Same for the opening 3-way tag match. Some of the angles were shotty.
> 
> The + are though that they have a nice scrappy grappling match with Nunzio, a decent title match with Gacy and Axel, a surprisingly good match between two guys I had never seen in Keegan and McCloud, as well as the debut of David Starr who looked good.


Good to hear. I hope they use it. 



Lane said:


> David is wrestling JT Dunn (A guy thats starting to stand out) ar CZW tonight. Prob the match i'm most interested in. I watched Episode 2 of Xcite. Was p good.


cool, you're going to a show yourself or your watching it on TV? If so, Upload that thing! haha, just kidding. Wish they would though. 

Yeah I liked all the Xcite Wrestling episodes so far. Have some concerns but from what little I know about management, I don't think they're gonna go down the worst case scenario road, even as I feel it's kind of a slow start for them.


----------



## Concrete

Well this may be a worst case thing. The Post 80 was not quite full last night which has led Xcite to switch up the venue for the next show which will be on September 22nd. It may be solely because it wasn't a big crowd or because it saves money for them to not book the Legion almost every month. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Lane

RoosterSmith said:


> Good to hear. I hope they use it.
> 
> 
> 
> cool, you're going to a show yourself or your watching it on TV? If so, Upload that thing! haha, just kidding. Wish they would though.
> 
> Yeah I liked all the Xcite Wrestling episodes so far. Have some concerns but from what little I know about management, I don't think they're gonna go down the worst case scenario road, even as I feel it's kind of a slow start for them.


Its a 10 buck IPPV.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Well this may be a worst case thing. The Post 80 was not quite full last night which has led Xcite to switch up the venue for the next show which will be on September 22nd. It may be solely because it wasn't a big crowd or because it saves money for them to not book the Legion almost every month. I guess we'll see.


HOw many people do you reckon were there? 

Anyhoozle, when I say worst case, I mean creatively. These guys seem like they wanna do something special, not just promotional show. The third episode shows that.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> Its a 10 buck IPPV.


10 bucks ain't so bad. 

I also remember they used to have a subscription service where you go all their shows for X amount of money. I can't remember the price but it seemed like a really good deal. I just never pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## Lane

RoosterSmith said:


> 10 bucks ain't so bad.
> 
> I also remember they used to have a subscription service where you go all their shows for X amount of money. I can't remember the price but it seemed like a really good deal. I just never pulled the trigger on it.


It was a over a 100 but a good deal considering they would sometimes do 2 or more shows a month so you got more than 12 dvds. The card tonight is pretty good. Could be their strongest show this year.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> It was a over a 100 but a good deal considering they would sometimes do 2 or more shows a month so you got more than 12 dvds. The card tonight is pretty good. Could be their strongest show this year.


It's a very good deal. God bless em, they do a lot of shows. 

***

I added Canadian Wrestling Elite to the list. This is a promotion out of Manitoba. I'm hardcore into all things Canadian so I can't wait to check this out.


----------



## sXeMope

PRIME is off-air for a while apparently. Something to do with a reformatting of STO and making adjustments to PRIME. They're recapping "lost" episodes on their site. Horrible timing considering they're building up to Wrestlelution. It's actually been a while since I watched any PRIME. I download all the episodes but never get around to watching them. As hyped as I was for RSP/Krimson, I've yet to see it. Also didn't help that they stopped uploading in 720/1080p and I'm stuck watching somewhat grainy footage in a building that has pretty shitty lighting.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> HOw many people do you reckon were there?
> 
> Anyhoozle, when I say worst case, I mean creatively. These guys seem like they wanna do something special, not just promotional show. The third episode shows that.


Somewhere between 50-100. They are doing it next at their training facility I think.

And I get you now. I really don't know what they are going for 3 shows in but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

sXeMope said:


> PRIME is off-air for a while apparently. Something to do with a reformatting of STO and making adjustments to PRIME. They're recapping "lost" episodes on their site. Horrible timing considering they're building up to Wrestlelution. It's actually been a while since I watched any PRIME. I download all the episodes but never get around to watching them. As hyped as I was for RSP/Krimson, I've yet to see it. Also didn't help that they stopped uploading in 720/1080p and I'm stuck watching somewhat grainy footage in a building that has pretty shitty lighting.


Yeah, that really sucks man. Prime is my favorite promotion, so I can't wait for it to come back. I really wish they'd just tape the episodes for YouTube, but they said they're not going to because they don't see the point in taping something when it's not going to be on TV, which sucks. That was an awesome match, btw. Glad to see a fellow Prime fan on the forums.


----------



## sXeMope

The Sane Psycho said:


> Yeah, that really sucks man. Prime is my favorite promotion, so I can't wait for it to come back. I really wish they'd just tape the episodes for YouTube, but they said they're not going to because they don't see the point in taping something when it's not going to be on TV, which sucks. That was an awesome match, btw. Glad to see a fellow Prime fan on the forums.


I know the "lost" episodes will be on YouTube once they air on STO, but it's still a horrible time for it to happen. I can understand them not putting them up now because ad time on TV and good ratings will earn more than a view on YouTube. I have to say though: PRIME is really missing the boat with Gregory Iron. I don't know if you follow AIW, but he's so great as a heel. Although I see why they use him as a face because him using his disability to gain advantages would destroy the whole 'You can overcome your disability' thing they've built up around him.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Really good news guys. This Canadian Wrestling Elite thing is awesome. They seem to have it all with the exception of a quality production. It's not terrible though, they got two cameras. Not the best venue. 

But the two matches from their most recent episode were fun. The second one was sick! Old boy did a Sin Cara move off the top rope. Here's a link. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Cux-czdrU

There are backstage segments, story lines, decent to good matches ... REAL MUSIC! I don't know if that's legal but hell...

There's a stable called the Sons of Anarchy. Haha, blatant rip off, not even trying to hide it. 

I think this is gonna be cool. It's small though, 11 Youtube views. The vids been out for two days but still ... 

I'm gonna use my emotional rating system that I used in a prior post. I'm rating this one a "Good" with 1 episode reviewed. I think it's important to mention how many episodes I've seen, since that gives you an idea of how well I know the product. Anyone can put together one great episode, but if you see a high number of reviewed episodes, you know the guy might have an understanding of the promotion. And can therefore make a better assessment. 

I think I'm really gonna like Canadian Wrestling Elite. Wanted to call this episode "Awesome!" but decided to use restraint, it's only been one episode. 





sXeMope said:


> PRIME is off-air for a while apparently. Something to do with a reformatting of STO and making adjustments to PRIME. They're recapping "lost" episodes on their site. Horrible timing considering they're building up to Wrestlelution. It's actually been a while since I watched any PRIME. I download all the episodes but never get around to watching them. As hyped as I was for RSP/Krimson, I've yet to see it. Also didn't help that they stopped uploading in 720/1080p and I'm stuck watching somewhat grainy footage in a building that has pretty shitty lighting.


Yeah it sucks. But I'm gonna keep Prime up there for a while. People can still watch the episodes and it is a work in progress. 

You know me, I'm cynical. If a promotion tells me they'll be back later, usually they won't be. But you gotta take these things at face value because there always are a few people who will pull through. 




Concrete said:


> Somewhere between 50-100. They are doing it next at their training facility I think.
> 
> And I get you now. I really don't know what they are going for 3 shows in but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


Yikes. Well lets hope TV revenue comes through for them. It is a little bit worrying because Post 80 is not a large venue in the first place.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Yeah it sucks. But I'm gonna keep Prime up there for a while. People can still watch the episodes and it is a work in progress.
> 
> You know me, I'm cynical. If a promotion tells me they'll be back later, usually they won't be. But you gotta take these things at face value because there always are a few people who will pull through.


Nah, I think it's a safe bet that PRIME will be back. They're still taping episodes and running events. I'd say they're probably one of, if not the biggest promotion in this topic in terms of fan base and finances so I doubt it'll be one of those things where the promotion just fades into obscurity. Here's the official statement.



> Fans,
> 
> As some of you may have noticed, PRIME Wrestling TV is currently in the midst of a brief, temporary hiatus from SportsTime Ohio.
> 
> As STO continues to evolve in its transition from an independently-owned entity into a more corporate environment under the Fox Sports banner, there is certain protocol and requirements that must be met both from a Fox corporate level, as well as on a programming level.
> 
> PRIME Wrestling is currently in the midst of transitioning and evolving certain aspects of our business model & programming internally in order to better suit both our needs & the needs of the Fox network to ensure a long and prosperous business relationship moving forward.
> 
> This situation does NOT in any way affect our live events, which will proceed as planned, especially October 20's Wrestlelution 6 at the Ohio Nets Sports Complex in Parma. We will be providing more thorough recaps of our live events here in order to prepare our great fans for what will still be a breathtaking Wrestlelution spectacular.
> 
> Stay posted here to PRIME Online for further updates, and we thank all of you for your continued support and belief in our product, staff, and talent! We would not be here six years after our formation if not for the loyalty you show us!


----------



## Concrete

Rooster when you talk about Prime "coming back" do you mean to TV or as a promotion?


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Nah, I think it's a safe bet that PRIME will be back. They're still taping episodes and running events. I'd say they're probably one of, if not the biggest promotion in this topic in terms of fan base and finances so I doubt it'll be one of those things where the promotion just fades into obscurity. Here's the official statement.





Concrete said:


> Rooster when you talk about Prime "coming back" do you mean to TV or as a promotion?


Back to TV. I can't comment comment on what their business looks like. 

Like I said, some people can say something and back it up so I do hope the people at Prime are among those. I do agree that they have more money than most because they're running multiple venues. That in itself is a huge deal.

***

I added to our list, a Toronto based promotion called Fight! Brand. They have released four five minute episodes on Youtube. And I think they have TV tapings coming up on their event schedule. So maybe they have a TV deal? I suspect so but it's clear that they haven't aired or taped an episode yet. It is not clear wether or not they plan to post them on the internet when they do. 

***

IN other news, I'm planning on breaking up these promotions into three categories in the upcoming days, Televised Production, Internet Production, and Live Events. 

I think it would make the list slightly more manageable. It would also seperate a promotion like Portland Wrestling, that has a top notch production, from a promotion like Gold Rush Pro Wrestling, that just posts their show on the internet for the hell of it, and doesn't produce the show at all. (No commentary, no editing, ect.)


----------



## sXeMope

I can guarantee that PRIME will be back, bar some unforeseen happenings in whatever's going on with STO/Fox right now.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

sXeMope said:


> I can guarantee that PRIME will be back, bar some unforeseen happenings in whatever's going on with STO/Fox right now.


I certainly hope so. I love PRIME. BTW, you should watch that Krimson vs. Rickey Shane Page match. The episode itself is on YouTube, and I also posted it on here.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I think the people at Vandetta have come a long way. 

matches were solid, production was better than I remember and the crowds were good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxVhYGBD7pk

They got this partnership with APW where the tag belts are recognized by both promotions. Very cool. 

John Davari is one of my faves, wish he'd get signed back to the WWE or maybe TCW. I'm not a fan of Impact but he has history with Jeff Jarrett, they seem to be on good terms. 

***

I redid the original post. Separated TV shows from internet shows. I reranked everything. 

Also, I took out Elite Canadian Championship Wrestling and Gold Rush. My thinking was, those weren't shows that were produced. They were just shot at the show and uploaded as is. I think that goes against the spirit of the thread you know? It's like, where does it end?


----------



## USAUSA1

SAW posted a new episode

New NWA Southern Tag Team Champions. Lance Erickson and Damien Wayne


----------



## TheLoneShark

RoosterSmith said:


> I redid the original post. Separated TV shows from internet shows. I reranked everything.


ICW would be an internet show. They don't have television and their product is nowhere near broadcast quality.


----------



## sXeMope

*PRIME #182*

*Matthew Justice vs. Facade*
- Good match. First time seeing Matthew Justice. Facade has improved so much over the last few years. Don't particularly agree with the title change but I understand that it happened for storyline purposes. 
*
Bobby Beverly Promo*
- Bobby Beverly is such a bland face. He's a much better heel IMO. I really liked what I saw of his heel PRIME run and he's been solid in AIW as part of #NIXON

*Bryan Castle vs. J.J. DeVille*
- Squash match. It was okay for what it was, but I really like Bryan Castle for some reason so that's that. 

*Handicapped Heroes Promo*
- Gregory Iron is another guy who's much better as a heel, but I understand that he'll probably be a face as long as PRIME is on TV.

*Nicki Valentino vs. Aiden Veil*
- Another good match. First time seeing Aiden Veil. He seems like the kind of guy who could show up in EVOLVE/DGUSA. Nothing really memorable about the match though. 

*Krimson vs. Rickey Shane Page*
- This was a really good brawl. Nice, old school hardcore match. Krimson and RSP are both incredibly under-rated guys and they pulled out a hell of a match. Have to say I really dislike the unstable part of RSP's PRIME character. Only complaint about the match itself was the ending. 


*Other Notes*
- The commentary is incredibly annoying at timesI don't mind the face/heel commentators but Aaron Bauer/MaGuire overdoes it sometimes and it didn't really get better when Vic replaced Joe on commentary for the main event. 

- Wrestlelution this year should be interesting. I'm thinking that it will be Megalomaniacs vs. PRIME. I definitely see Jason Bane returning as either a part of Team PRIME, or in a single match vs. RSP if they don't do a massive faction match. Apparently they revealed the whole card for Wrestlelution at a recent show but unbelievably nothing has gotten out about it. I would have thought that at least one guy in the crowd would have spilled the beans online.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> SAW posted a new episode
> 
> New NWA Southern Tag Team Champions. Lance Erickson and Damien Wayne


I was thinking we should have a spoiler policy. Does anyone know how to do the thing where you hide the text? Because I could never figure it out. 

Obviously talking about the results is gonna be a big part of this thread but I'd hate to see anyone get into spoilers they weren't trying to get into. 



TheLoneShark said:


> ICW would be an internet show. They don't have television and their product is nowhere near broadcast quality.


Is that right? I could have sworn people said they were watching it on cable somewhere over there. If that's right, more power to them. I disagree about broadcast quality, if I had a wrestling promotion, that is EXACTLY what I would want my shows to look like. Lights! Fog! It's not even a wrestling show, it's a rave!!! 



sXeMope said:


> *PRIME #182*
> 
> *Matthew Justice vs. Facade*
> - Good match. First time seeing Matthew Justice. Facade has improved so much over the last few years. Don't particularly agree with the title change but I understand that it happened for storyline purposes.
> *
> Bobby Beverly Promo*
> - Bobby Beverly is such a bland face. He's a much better heel IMO. I really liked what I saw of his heel PRIME run and he's been solid in AIW as part of #NIXON
> 
> *Bryan Castle vs. J.J. DeVille*
> - Squash match. It was okay for what it was, but I really like Bryan Castle for some reason so that's that.
> 
> *Handicapped Heroes Promo*
> - Gregory Iron is another guy who's much better as a heel, but I understand that he'll probably be a face as long as PRIME is on TV.
> 
> *Nicki Valentino vs. Aiden Veil*
> - Another good match. First time seeing Aiden Veil. He seems like the kind of guy who could show up in EVOLVE/DGUSA. Nothing really memorable about the match though.
> 
> *Krimson vs. Rickey Shane Page*
> - This was a really good brawl. Nice, old school hardcore match. Krimson and RSP are both incredibly under-rated guys and they pulled out a hell of a match. Have to say I really dislike the unstable part of RSP's PRIME character. Only complaint about the match itself was the ending.
> 
> 
> *Other Notes*
> - The commentary is incredibly annoying at timesI don't mind the face/heel commentators but Aaron Bauer/MaGuire overdoes it sometimes and it didn't really get better when Vic replaced Joe on commentary for the main event.
> 
> - Wrestlelution this year should be interesting. I'm thinking that it will be Megalomaniacs vs. PRIME. I definitely see Jason Bane returning as either a part of Team PRIME, or in a single match vs. RSP if they don't do a massive faction match. Apparently they revealed the whole card for Wrestlelution at a recent show but unbelievably nothing has gotten out about it. I would have thought that at least one guy in the crowd would have spilled the beans online.


I'm also a big fan of Castle. I also don't understand 100% why.

I like your production, bro. Big bold letters. Killer.


----------



## Born_Heel

Anyone on here a fan of ICW? Guessing there has to be some fellow fans.

I cant wait for Dave's Not Here in a few weeks. Going to be one hell of an night!

Sorry,i've posted this in the wrong thread and can't seem to delete,maybe someone can do it for me?


----------



## USAUSA1

Lets have a vote on spoilers, it personally never bother me.


----------



## Concrete

Spoiler: a spoiler



I hate spoilers


----------



## USAUSA1

Once you starting adding all these changes, it kind of lose its authenticity. Since none of these shows are live, everything is basically a spoiler.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Born_Heel said:


> Anyone on here a fan of ICW? Guessing there has to be some fellow fans.
> 
> I cant wait for Dave's Not Here in a few weeks. Going to be one hell of an night!
> 
> Sorry,i've posted this in the wrong thread and can't seem to delete,maybe someone can do it for me?


does a bear shit in the woods!?

Does Howdy Doodey have wooden balls!?

yeah man, I love ICW. 

this is just a good a thread as any to post ICW stuff.



USAUSA1 said:


> Lets have a vote on spoilers, it personally never bother me.


I might get around to SAW. Nothing's been out recently. 

Vote's two to one right now. as far as execution goes, I like the way Concrete did it. Which brings me too...



Concrete said:


> Spoiler: a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I hate spoilers


... How the hell did you do that man?


----------



## Concrete

I'm not sure if I can type it without it being a spoiler but let's see if I can pull it off. Put "spoiler="A spoiler"" without the outside quotation marks in these things []. Then you type your spoiler and follow it up with "/spoiler" again without the outside quotation marks in more of these [].


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Once you starting adding all these changes, it kind of lose its authenticity. Since none of these shows are live, everything is basically a spoiler.


You got a point there. I guess it should only apply to the most recent episode.




Concrete said:


> I'm not sure if I can type it without it being a spoiler but let's see if I can pull it off. Put "spoiler="A spoiler"" without the outside quotation marks in these things []. Then you type your spoiler and follow it up with "/spoiler" again without the outside quotation marks in more of these [].


Cool man, i'lll work on at, thanks.


----------



## RoosterSmith

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DESOAani-c

Just watched Metro Pro. Didn't like the matches. Stone Vs Walsh is gonna be good though. Always get a kick out of Iceman. 

I can't say this has been the best wrestling show lately. Bummed out to say that because this was a lot better than most promotions until recently. But still some cool stuff going on. I think it deserves to survive though, besides this two to three month period, the thing is solid. Contact Metro Sports here to try and keep this thing alive. Leave a polite post explaining why they should keep the promotion in their fold if you're a fan ... 

http://www.pitch.com/FastPitch/archives/2013/08/12/metro-pro-wrestling-goes-on-indefinite-hiatus

Cool, so let me try out this spoiler thing. I'm not gonna post any spoilers from this episode, don't think the matches were worth talking about. 

[spoiler="A spoiler] I like Pickles!!! [/spoiler]


Edit: Thanks Concrete, I figure it out. Looks like I can edit it too to say, "Spoiler for Metro Pro." Or something like that.

Edit Again: A lot of stuff came out today that I'll be checking out. 

1. Victory Wrestling Showcase, which is very small. From Toronto. 
2. Traditional Championship Wreslting Who knows where they're coming from this week. The definently fit into the "Not So Regional" category. 
3. Ultra Championship Wrestling. Salt Lake City or somewhere in Utah.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DESOAani-c
> Edit: Thanks Concrete, I figure it out. Looks like I can edit it too to say, "Spoiler for Metro Pro." Or something like that.
> 
> Edit Again: A lot of stuff came out today that I'll be checking out.
> 
> 1. Victory Wrestling Showcase, which is very small. From Toronto.
> 2. Traditional Championship Wreslting Who knows where they're coming from this week. The definently fit into the "Not So Regional" category.
> 3. Ultra Championship Wrestling. Salt Lake City or somewhere in Utah.


Yeah being to edit what heads the spoiler tag is nice. 

I know that I hadn't watched SAW so seeing a spoiler for the sake of posting a spoiler was incredibly deflating. If it were in the context of an idea then those things slip sometimes. I like the combo of Wayne and Erikson in Lords of Chaos so that would have been nice to have seen without knowing he results already. If it were last week's episode then that is more on me. 

Sounds like I have a lot of stuff to watch. Started watching UCW-Zero but had to head to bed before I could finish it but so far it has been okay. Would consider it maybe a slight bump up from last week but not by a ton. Jannetty is awesome though. Another impressive performance in getting something out of the not so great Jace Battle


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I love the Cleveland scene from watching AIW so I am excited to check out PRIME. Really liking the looks of the roster.


----------



## sXeMope

PRIME is kind of like a more professional AIW. Personally I prefer AIW but that doesn't mean PRIME isn't enjoyable. AIW is typical indy while PRIME is more of a mainstream style (More story based). On a related note - I'll throw this neat little find out there. Seems a lot of videos are just changed to Unlisted, and not actually private. Ripped all these long ago but hopefully they don't find this and change it. ---- http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL63E5188B968639D1

On the spoiler thing: I think the simple solution would be to ask people to post name of the show they're talking about, and put the results/thoughts/whatever in a spoiler.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Yeah being to edit what heads the spoiler tag is nice.
> 
> I know that I hadn't watched SAW so seeing a spoiler for the sake of posting a spoiler was incredibly deflating. If it were in the context of an idea then those things slip sometimes. I like the combo of Wayne and Erikson in Lords of Chaos so that would have been nice to have seen without knowing he results already. If it were last week's episode then that is more on me.
> 
> Sounds like I have a lot of stuff to watch. Started watching UCW-Zero but had to head to bed before I could finish it but so far it has been okay. Would consider it maybe a slight bump up from last week but not by a ton. Jannetty is awesome though. Another impressive performance in getting something out of the not so great Jace Battle


Watched the first half. I'll probably watch the second half later but I don't think I'll be making it a regular thing. 

First match was fun, methodical, bad guy used a lot of underhanded tactics that I was actually okay with. Though the finishing move was fun. Kind of a cross between Attitude adjustment and stone cold stunner. Won't say who won. As per our spoiler policy. 

Second match was okay as well, like Junior X's moves. 

Didn't like the Jace Battle/Jannetty match. Just seemed slow and took me out of it. Maybe it's me. 



racoonie said:


> I love the Cleveland scene from watching AIW so I am excited to check out PRIME. Really liking the looks of the roster.


Yeah sucks about them losing TV, I think they lost it for the same reason Metro Pro lost it. The perception that wrestling is second rate. 



sXeMope said:


> PRIME is kind of like a more professional AIW. Personally I prefer AIW but that doesn't mean PRIME isn't enjoyable. AIW is typical indy while PRIME is more of a mainstream style (More story based). On a related note - I'll throw this neat little find out there. Seems a lot of videos are just changed to Unlisted, and not actually private. Ripped all these long ago but hopefully they don't find this and change it. ---- http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL63E5188B968639D1
> 
> On the spoiler thing: I think the simple solution would be to ask people to post name of the show they're talking about, and put the results/thoughts/whatever in a spoiler.


What's that sir? Some kind of super secret video? AIW event? I'll click on it later. Agree about the spoiler thing. Unless I actually feel that a spoiler is necessary to the discussion, I won't be wrapping it up though.


----------



## sXeMope

It's a playlist of old PRIME episodes. Typically they set the videos to private/unlisted a month after they're uploaded. The unlisted videos still show up in a playlist apparently. I'm not too sure what's going on with Metro Pro because I don't follow them but I'm pretty sure PRIME hasn't lost TV. From what I can find, STO is joining the Fox Sports banner. Isn't the company that owns ROH also under the FOX banner in some way? I'm almost sure I saw/heard something about FOX being the parent company to SBG. I could be completely wrong though


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> It's a playlist of old PRIME episodes. Typically they set the videos to private/unlisted a month after they're uploaded. The unlisted videos still show up in a playlist apparently. I'm not too sure what's going on with Metro Pro because I don't follow them but I'm pretty sure PRIME hasn't lost TV. From what I can find, STO is joining the Fox Sports banner. Isn't the company that owns ROH also under the FOX banner in some way? I'm almost sure I saw/heard something about FOX being the parent company to SBG. I could be completely wrong though


I reckon it's more like, SBG owns a station, and in a few areas, FOX has tapped that station to become their affiliate. Meaning if you have FOX in that area, you're watching FOX broadcast from SBG. But somewhere else SBG might be the CW affiliate or the MY Network affiliate. 

I reckon that's how it works. Sinclair also produces the wrestling show for stations that they don't own.


----------



## Concrete

I honestly didn't miss too much of UCW-Zero I realized. The main event wasn't too bad and probably was the best match of the show. Wasn't great or anything but I thought it did it's job. UCW-Zero has my attention still. Have enjoyed it more than say an ICW. I don't think any of the characters stand out but their main events seem to be at least decent from what I've seen and they have enough interesting acts to last me the show. The end of the main event is a HOLY SHIT move moment!


----------



## RoosterSmith

Emotional Rating System:

UCW: watchable, 1 episode viewed recently. 
TCW: watchable, 3 episodes viewed recently, rated, watchable, watchable, and "Good." in reverse chronological order. 
Victory Wrestling Showcase, good, 2 episodes watched recently, rated good, and watchable in reverse chronological order. 



Concrete said:


> I honestly didn't miss too much of UCW-Zero I realized. The main event wasn't too bad and probably was the best match of the show. Wasn't great or anything but I thought it did it's job. UCW-Zero has my attention still. Have enjoyed it more than say an ICW. I don't think any of the characters stand out but their main events seem to be at least decent from what I've seen and they have enough interesting acts to last me the show. The end of the main event is a HOLY SHIT move moment!


Really? You liked the ending? I thought it was kind of weak. Didn't have impact, even as I liked most of the match. 

In general, not a lot of table matches that I like. Because in the old days, you fought on after being put through a table. It was bad ass. Now, I get the feeling the loser has kind of an out, like, "Hey man, that was a table match, doesn't count, you never really beat me..." 

***

TCW was okay,


Spoiler: TCW



The Sigmund match and the Al Farat match were short. I usually like that but I felt these were kind of throw aways.
Didn't really go﻿ anywhere but two positives, I like what they're doing with Sigmund, I think his persona needed that kind of thing. And that finisher is awesome, if anyone knows the name of the double arm bendy thing.
Sigmund needs to do something with his gear though, I take crap for being so fashion orientated but I think it's important in wrestling.

Big matches were the Americos match and Zach Gowens.
Wasn't as good as the last Americos match but still fun. I think if you're﻿ technically oreientated, you'll like Anthony's effort there. Even I found myself going, this is pretty cool. Some people could put on a match like that and have it not be boring.
My boy Saxton's gonna take that guy out. Doesn't matter what he does.

And then the Gowen match, that was interesting. I"m always blown away by his Rick Allen approach to Pro Wrestling, Gowen.
This was a very different kind of match from what you usually see but I'm still inclined to nominate it for match of the week because it was such a spectacle. I mean, jeeze, be damned if I wasn't emotionally invested.
Decent episode all around. That's﻿ the way with TCW, won't blow you away. But a lot better than most and always worth checking out.



***

BUT HERE'S THE BIG THING!!! 

Victory WRestling Showcase!!! OR, Victory Commonwealth Wrestling. (Not sure why they have two names, not the best branding.) EPISODE 19!!! 

I didn't think I was gonna like this small promotion from Toronto but I really dug this episode. It focuses mainly on this guy Bad News Something. It's three matches from him, revolving around his fued with "Codename; Striker!" This military gimmick dude. 

He has some dirt on him, and he's threatening to go public with it. Wrestling is okay but I like it because it focuses around a story. It's not Punk Vs Bryan or anything. 

This promotion has a little bit of a cool factor, they do their shows in record stores, never saw that before. They got a cool play by play/ interviewer with a fake english accent. So cool! He has a good chemistry with Bad News. He interviews him in the ring and BAd news had a little bit of a low budget CM Punk moment. just that kind of attitude, you know? 

Really dug this but I have to look into their webiste because one match wasn't shown in full and supposedly you can get the full match there. So I'm thinking it might be the kind of deal where whole show might be on the site instead of the Youtube account. 

So I'll look into it. 

Victory Wrestling Showcase 

It might not be a TV show, I don't know why I put it there but it screams internet to me. 
***

Found a new company from New Jersey that puts there stuff on the internet after producing the show. Small, family friendly but could be cool. It's not ranked yet, but it's on the list under Internet shows.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

I'd love to see PRIME get a slot on the actual Fox Sports channel.


----------



## RoosterSmith

The Sane Psycho said:


> I'd love to see PRIME get a slot on the actual Fox Sports channel.


Me too bro, would be awesome. Don't know if you mean a local channel or the new fox sports one. But either way that would be cool, if a little bit ambitious. 

***

Guys! I think I'm in love with Ohio Valley Wrestling. Kind of/sort of. I mean, it's better than TNA, that's for sure. But the matches kind of stink. Not terrible just nothing impressive. 

But the angles and interviews they do is awesome. They have this fued between Jay Bradely and Jamin Olivencia, basically, Bradley is rascist to him for a whole segment and Jamin threw cake in his face. It was awesome. 

Taeler Hendrix ... Damn, that's all I gotta say about her. They didn't let her wrestle though which sucks but the Body Guy was worth it. Good mic skills. Really good. The Body Guy is his name by the way. 

Just a cool little promotion ... I hope TNA doesn't have too many guys down there because I'd rather see them wrestle in Ohio Valley.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW was fun this week. It was the Rumble Riot episode and we reveal the spoilers last month on this site and TCW reveal the results as well obviously since they been promoting Scott Phoenix as champion for over a month.

On this episode we got the Rumble Riot match and Scott vs. Lance Hoyt for the TCW title. Jake Roberts also accepted an award and gave us a good heartfelt moment. Vordell and Sigmon was all over this episode as well, these two really hate each other.

TCW is improving, we getting new characters with good build and more feuds;
Kincaid/Saxon
Empire/Americos with help from Parker and Storm
Vordell/Sigmon
Titan/Michael Barry, I think this might lead to Genetic Perfection and Hounds of Hell
I am guessing when Hoyt gets back, he will feud with Scott.

Sidenote: Vordell Walker drop the NWA National title and Kincaid became the new NWA World Jr Heavyweight champion.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> TCW was fun this week. It was the Rumble Riot episode and we reveal the spoilers last month on this site and TCW reveal the results as well obviously since they been promoting Scott Phoenix as champion for over a month.
> 
> On this episode we got the Rumble Riot match and Scott vs. Lance Hoyt for the TCW title. Jake Roberts also accepted an award and gave us a good heartfelt moment. Vordell and Sigmon was all over this episode as well, these two really hate each other.
> 
> TCW is improving, we getting new characters with good build and more feuds;
> Kincaid/Saxon
> Empire/Americos with help from Parker and Storm
> Vordell/Sigmon
> Titan/Michael Barry, I think this might lead to Genetic Perfection and Hounds of Hell
> I am guessing when Hoyt gets back, he will feud with Scott.
> 
> Sidenote: Vordell Walker drop the NWA National title and Kincaid became the new NWA World Jr Heavyweight champion.


Ahhh! Dude!!!! No tcw spoilers! They most be behind on YouTube or something, it's common place. Wrap up those spoilers, I actually like TCW. I don't know anything about Phoenix being champ. They haven't been promoting him on the shows I watched.


----------



## USAUSA1

They not behind, I would of used the spoilers but for this episode I thought it was unnecessary. TCW hate spoilers but even they gave out the spoilers for this event. It's rare circumstances


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> They not behind, I would of used the spoilers but for this episode I thought it was unnecessary. TCW hate spoilers but even they gave out the spoilers for this event. It's rare circumstances


It's a spoiler for me. Could be a spoiler for someone else too.

Just to be safe, I'd use the spoiler tag for everything that has spoilers in it.

Come on, bro. Be a bro, bro. Do it for your bros.


----------



## Concrete

Unless an episode shows the results that you talk about it is a spoiler.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Anyone watch NECW? Thought it kind of sucked again. That's two weeks in a row. 

***

Ladies and Gentleman, it is that time once again where I hand out some Golden Cocks. 

These beautiful 10 foot trophies are awarded for excellence, or at the very least decency in the Pro Wrestling Arts. Last week I had a different set for my signature, and a different set for here. But I decided that from now on I will only award one set, for "Other" Wrestling promotions, because those are the ones that need the attention. WWE doesn't need my help. 

The first Golden Cock is awarded for BEST OUTFIT. Style is extremely important in the pro wrestling world. I almost gave this on to Brian Cage from Vendetta Pro Wrestling's last episode. If you're going to dress like a Mortal Kombat character, why not the Disney version of a Mortal Kombat character I always say. 

But no, I'm giving it to Taeler Hendrix of her leather number on Ohio Valley Wrestling's episode 729. Our girl walks the thin line between sexy and bad ass. 

http://www.ovwrestling.com/tv/729

The second Golden Cock is awarded for the BEST HOLY ****! MOMENT. This one goes to both the Pissed Off Pit Bull and ATM from Canadian Wrestling Elite. ATM executed Sin Cara's flipping Rock Bottom from the top rope, which might have won the Golden Cock by itself. But the Pit kicked out at two, swung his leg around ATM's neck and locked in the Choke Chain, an unpleasant submission maneuver. Couldn't believe it when I saw it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Cux-czdrU

The Third Golden Cock is awarded for MIC SKILLS THAT PAY THE BILLS. This one goes out Lord Henries, play by play commentator for Victory Commonwealth Wrestling. I'm pretty sure his accent is fake but who cares? It's awesome. And his chemistry with Bad News Bradley was awesome too, complete with condemning the man for blackmailing Codename: Striker. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJbYZwXjIEI

Finally we arrive at MATCH OF THE WEEK. This one is also awarded not only to Canadian Wrestling Elite, but to the same match that one for Best Holy ****! Moment. ATM & MARIUS Vs THE TATTOOED TERMINATOR & THE PISSED OFF PIT BULL. 

A lot of high impact moves in this one. A lot of testosterone too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Cux-czdrU

And the last Golden Cock is awarded for SHOW OF THE WEEK. The best wrestling show from start to finish. This week I'm going to give it to Ohio Valley Wrestling episode 729. While the matches left something to be desired for the most part, I felt it was still the best "other" wrestling show this week. Jay Bradley's extremely racist birthday bash and entertainment factor of the "Body Guy" not only saved it, but snagged it Show of the Week. 

http://www.ovwrestling.com/tv/729

***


----------



## Concrete

Feel like I missed out this week on lots of stuff. Next week I'll try and get back on track. Need to get some nominations out there.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Feel like I missed out this week on lots of stuff. Next week I'll try and get back on track. Need to get some nominations out there.


Yeah, I think four things came out on tuesday. Nice haul. 

Yeah man, get some Undisputed Wrestling Awards you know? Winner of the most nominations.


----------



## Concrete

I'll be picking up next week. I'm counting UCW 40 for this week since two came out in a week so DEAL WITH IT! hehe


----------



## EK Revolver

Felt cheated by NECW AGAIN... Only started watching it a few weeks back, started off really good.

But that last episode built literally 1 feud, and even in that, the ONLY thing I cared about in it was the whereabouts of Bobby Ocean, literally none of the other guys grabbed my attention, 1 (decent) match and 1 interesting plot point doesn't make a weekly wrestling show. Where are the champions?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I'll be picking up next week. I'm counting UCW 40 for this week since two came out in a week so DEAL WITH IT! hehe


Haha, got it. 



EK Revolver said:


> Felt cheated by NECW AGAIN... Only started watching it a few weeks back, started off really good.
> 
> But that last episode built literally 1 feud, and even in that, the ONLY thing I cared about in it was the whereabouts of Bobby Ocean, literally none of the other guys grabbed my attention, 1 (decent) match and 1 interesting plot point doesn't make a weekly wrestling show. Where are the champions?


I know, if this promotion disappoints me thirteen or fourteen more times, I might stop watching it! 

***

Ohio Valley doesn't show a lot of wrestling. Seriously, are they saving it for something? 

decent show though. watchable. First match was the best one. 

This Miss Ohio Valley competition is gonna be awesome. Obviously I'm looking forward to the bikini contest, women in bikinis kicking each other's asses .... I mean, that's what wrestling is right? 

This tag team came out to the full house theme, good to see OVW paying for that kind of stuff. I also heard "My Girl Friend's girlfriend from a band I can't remember. Good song. 

And i"m coming around to this Dean guy. Good play by play guy, has a good voice and a gruff charisma.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

Seriously, why hasn't this thread been stickied yet?


----------



## EK Revolver

The Sane Psycho said:


> Seriously, why hasn't this thread been stickied yet?


I think one of my very first posts on this forum was asking just that, maybe they think it's active enough so that it will never drop down to far.


----------



## Concrete

I don't think this thread gets enough activity from multiple people to get stickied. No matter what we have been able to keep it high enough to where it doesn't matter so that's good. Keep on watching the shows and posting thoughts and we won't even have to worry about it.

EDIT: Just watched NWA CIW's latest episode (first time watching the product) and here are my thoughts:
-The set-up is kind of funky with the hosts of the show doing a LOT of chatting throughout from a "studio" also known as them against a green screen.

-There is a segment where KJ Parker, I think that's what his name was, and he says that he isn't going to be able to be in a War Games match so he brought in LORDS OF KAOS, DAMIEN WAYNE AND LANCE ERICKSON, as his replacements.

-First match is one of the hosts, Van Envy, against a guy named Kato. Or Katos. Or something with a K. Chubby white guys that look like bags of poo are the WORST. Envy is one of those guys. Not fat to the point where he has some beef but just a gut that sags and makes him and everyone he wrestles look bad. Match wasn't good. Kato may be better though against an opponent who looks like he gives a shit about wrestling. 

- Next match involves The Beast who looks like Abdullah the Butcher but I guess he is supposed to be more of a savage. Didn't look good to me. Could be if he changed some things but as is NOPE! Killed Frost, whoever the hell that is. After the match his partner, Terra Khan, and him did some more wrecking. Terra Khan looks like Butcher and Kamala had a baby. Maybe he's better.No idea though.

-They have a segment where a guy runs down what is going down in the NWA such as upcoming cards and what not. Great idea in theory but found it dreadfully boring. 

-Main Event is WAR GAMES TIME! Indy War Games tend to be shite. Thought this match had Wayne which would automatically give it a chance to be bad ass to the Nth degree. He ended up not being in the match. BAH! Turned out to be very OKAY -_- Looks like the bikers in this match are gonna feud with LoK which I wouldn't hate and I'd tune in for. 

Overall this episode made me want to see LoK and then didn't have them together. Maybe next week will be better.


----------



## EK Revolver

What fed is Rob Conway appearing in at the moment?


----------



## RoosterSmith

First of all, everybody, how awesome was Summer Slam!? 

Holy crap. When it comes to Pro WRestling, the WWE is ... BEST IN THE WORLD!!! 

But in the world of other wrestling, as I mentioned previously, I'm starting to get into Canadian Wrestling Elite. Dig it. The first episode I saw was 29, the most recent one. Won some Golden Cocks. So I decided to start watching the backlog starting at 11. 11 and 12. sucked. They had their moments but not great shows. 

Then I skipped to about 25 I think? That's when CWE started looking like the promotion I saw in 29. The shorter length helps them I think but it's more than just that. There's storylines there, and the matched get a lot better. Episode 25 has a match between some guy and a wrestler called Mentallo. I think you'll all agree that that match was awesome! 

Watched some of 26 and kind of dug it. It seems like CWE from episode 25 on is where it's at. Productions not great but I love the venue anyway, and the ring color scheme is cool too. Don't know about you guys but I like the smaller rings. Everything just looks better in them. 

***

Gotta talk about resistance pro. Their latest episode is out and just like previous installments the attention is on the wrestling. 100%. 

Today it's a women's championship match between Champ D'Arcy Dixon and Challenger Mickie Knuckles. I dated a girl in high school called Mickie Knuckles. Crazy. 

On my emotional rating system, I give this match and AWESOME! I won't spoil it for you, but advise you all check it out. D'arcy has a nice physique but she's outsized. So she spends the entire match under fire. 

But she gives as good as she gets wether it's on the mat, or brawling outside of the ring. The girl spends a lot of time working for crucifixes or finding russian leg sweeps out of nowhere. 

Mickie is a beast. Got this sick Spinning helicopter Black hole slam thing. though she's more of a kick to the head kind of gal. 

Great match. 





The Sane Psycho said:


> Seriously, why hasn't this thread been stickied yet?


So yeah, about the sticking thing, if you look at our replies, the best metric I think, I think we have to get into the thousands before we can even start talking about what needs to be done to get us stickied. 

I'll have faith that we'll get there, this thread is too much fun. So many cool promotions that I watch now because of it. 



Concrete said:


> I don't think this thread gets enough activity from multiple people to get stickied. No matter what we have been able to keep it high enough to where it doesn't matter so that's good. Keep on watching the shows and posting thoughts and we won't even have to worry about it.
> 
> EDIT: Just watched NWA CIW's latest episode (first time watching the product) and here are my thoughts:
> -The set-up is kind of funky with the hosts of the show doing a LOT of chatting throughout from a "studio" also known as them against a green screen.
> 
> -There is a segment where KJ Parker, I think that's what his name was, and he says that he isn't going to be able to be in a War Games match so he brought in LORDS OF KAOS, DAMIEN WAYNE AND LANCE ERICKSON, as his replacements.
> 
> -First match is one of the hosts, Van Envy, against a guy named Kato. Or Katos. Or something with a K. Chubby white guys that look like bags of poo are the WORST. Envy is one of those guys. Not fat to the point where he has some beef but just a gut that sags and makes him and everyone he wrestles look bad. Match wasn't good. Kato may be better though against an opponent who looks like he gives a shit about wrestling.
> 
> - Next match involves The Beast who looks like Abdullah the Butcher but I guess he is supposed to be more of a savage. Didn't look good to me. Could be if he changed some things but as is NOPE! Killed Frost, whoever the hell that is. After the match his partner, Terra Khan, and him did some more wrecking. Terra Khan looks like Butcher and Kamala had a baby. Maybe he's better.No idea though.
> 
> -They have a segment where a guy runs down what is going down in the NWA such as upcoming cards and what not. Great idea in theory but found it dreadfully boring.
> 
> -Main Event is WAR GAMES TIME! Indy War Games tend to be shite. Thought this match had Wayne which would automatically give it a chance to be bad ass to the Nth degree. He ended up not being in the match. BAH! Turned out to be very OKAY -_- Looks like the bikers in this match are gonna feud with LoK which I wouldn't hate and I'd tune in for.
> 
> Overall this episode made me want to see LoK and then didn't have them together. Maybe next week will be better.


Good old Concrete, watching Powerbomb so I don't have to. 



EK Revolver said:


> What fed is Rob Conway appearing in at the moment?


I see him on SAW a lot.


----------



## Concrete

Conway as NWA champion appears a lot in NWA promotions. He's in SAW right now because he's doing a program with Chase Stevens right now I believe. In May he was in Smoky Mountain. Just depends where the NWA wants him.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Conway as NWA champion appears a lot in NWA promotions. He's in SAW right now because he's doing a program with Chase Stevens right now I believe. In May he was in Smoky Mountain. Just depends where the NWA wants him.


So he's the Peek-A-Boo Champion. Got it. 

I know not everyone can have the NWA champ, and that touring all the promotions is a big part of it. But there should be one or two promotions that always has him. 

I keep going back to this, and I know I sound like a broken record, but the idea of the NWA is outdated. It really needs to consolidate and become it's own promotion.


----------



## Concrete

And I will continue to say NO! If they want to have a flagship promotion sure. I have so little issues with him making his rounds.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> And I will continue to say NO! If they want to have a flagship promotion sure. I have so little issues with him making his rounds.


Flagship would be a nice comprimise. But if I were a betting man, I'd say twenty years from now, people will still be having this conversation.


----------



## Concrete

I will still find it silly. 

How do you suppose NWA would manage to consolidate a wrestling governing body into a single promotion? It isn't as simple as just saying "Hey promotions that paid us money for the NWA name and other stuff, GO FUCK YO SELVES!". I'd imagine at least.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I will still find it silly.
> 
> How do you suppose NWA would manage to consolidate a wrestling governing body into a single promotion? It isn't as simple as just saying "Hey promotions that paid us money for the NWA name and other stuff, GO FUCK YO SELVES!". I'd imagine at least.


Was posting back and forth with somebody from the TNA forum about this. My idea was that the majority of owners would pool their resources and make one mega promotion that ran in all the venues that they were running in individually. It would create more than one geographic base, Texas, the South, the Midwest ... 

If they did that as things are now, they could easily run a show every week. Can you imagine running 52 shows a year? I don't care how small the budget is, that's a lot of shows.


----------



## Concrete

The thing is that I don't know how much money that'd be in the end if you pool everyone's money together. If someone purchased the NWA name that is the only way I would imagine the NWA working as a promotion. 

As is I think the NWA still works. I don't understand why people say it doesn't. It isn't what it used to be but outside of a few things in the wrestling industry nothing is BIG. Right now they have their champion getting some work in Japan in its biggest promotion in what that promotion labels a Main Event. Like DAMN! I'm not sure why that gets no sold so badly. Just because that doesn't matter as much to the average American fan I bet that helps their reputation overseas. If the NWA was a promotion sure that might mean less since the NWA is unlikely to bring a tour over there but the NWA as a brand benefits. Sometime down the road if a guy from NJPW wanted to go on an excursion the offices would probably call the NWA and that guy could go around the territories developing his skills. Might be even a rare chance of a young guy the NWA head office thinks could be special going to Japan.


----------



## USAUSA1

The current nwa makes money off t-shirts, the one DVD they release,belt replicas and the nwa belt is very popular among title belts of course, etc. It's not a lot but they making something.


----------



## Punkhead

Is this thread only for US indy promotions?


----------



## EK Revolver

ThomasThunder, your sig says you were a champion in PWA, was this the e-fed ran by Reprobate?

And it's for any promotion which runs weekly shows we can watch, the more the better.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> The thing is that I don't know how much money that'd be in the end if you pool everyone's money together. If someone purchased the NWA name that is the only way I would imagine the NWA working as a promotion.
> 
> As is I think the NWA still works. I don't understand why people say it doesn't. It isn't what it used to be but outside of a few things in the wrestling industry nothing is BIG. Right now they have their champion getting some work in Japan in its biggest promotion in what that promotion labels a Main Event. Like DAMN! I'm not sure why that gets no sold so badly. Just because that doesn't matter as much to the average American fan I bet that helps their reputation overseas. If the NWA was a promotion sure that might mean less since the NWA is unlikely to bring a tour over there but the NWA as a brand benefits. Sometime down the road if a guy from NJPW wanted to go on an excursion the offices would probably call the NWA and that guy could go around the territories developing his skills. Might be even a rare chance of a young guy the NWA head office thinks could be special going to Japan.


It would be more than every individual promotion has now so if you like some of those promotion, hold on to your hat. 

If you think it still works, and it does, in a literal way. They're not doing shows for aesthetic purposes. There is money being made, if you think it still works great. I'm happy that you're happy. 

It is kind of good that a promotion as big as New Japan is seemingly using the NWA belt well, but to put that into perspective, New Japan Pro Wrestling is a small promotion. The way people talk about it, I used to think it rivaled the WWE. I honestly thought wrestling in Japan was bigger than it is here. Turns out it's a 4 million dollar company. 

Better than a sharp stick in the eye, but the reason so many fans "No Sell" it, as you put it, it's because it really isn't a big deal to most people, and most people don't even know about it. Because of how small NEw Japan is. 

But you're right, there are some benefits to the NWA, as you mentioned, Japaneese guys developing over here and vice versa. But I just think that every promotion, or in this case, the NWA, should always hope to be more than that. 

Their focus should really be on storytelling. 



TomasThunder619 said:


> Is this thread only for US indy promotions?





EK Revolver said:


> ThomasThunder, your sig says you were a champion in PWA, was this the e-fed ran by Reprobate?
> 
> And it's for any promotion which runs weekly shows we can watch, the more the better.


Exactly, any promotion that posts their episodes on the internet for the whole world to enjoy.


----------



## Concrete

NJPW is a small promotion? No. Largest promotion in one of the 3 main areas for professional wrestling. Drawing over 20,000 fans for their yearly WK shows. That's an above decent number. Not every entity needs to strive to be the best on the planet. NWA is a brand. Like I said, even if fans in America don't realize that's happening fans in Japan do and it gets the name out there. Saying you are in charge of the excursion of what may be the top Japanese star in 5 years makes you look GOOD! It doesn't just be a place to develop talent but why would you pass up opportunities because you want to make a push to be a large national entity(something they aren't going for currently) when we could be a known international entity. Plant the seeds of future success.

And pooling money would get a chunk of cash but when you have to split it like 10 ways(they'll have to be shares of the NWA) It probably wouldn't work out too favorably for some. A show a week with bigger name talent wouldn't be cheap. But then if you don't run enough shows promoters would have probably been able to make more by not being part of it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> NJPW is a small promotion? No. Largest promotion in one of the 3 main areas for professional wrestling. Drawing over 20,000 fans for their yearly WK shows. That's an above decent number. Not every entity needs to strive to be the best on the planet. NWA is a brand. Like I said, even if fans in America don't realize that's happening fans in Japan do and it gets the name out there. Saying you are in charge of the excursion of what may be the top Japanese star in 5 years makes you look GOOD! It doesn't just be a place to develop talent but why would you pass up opportunities because you want to make a push to be a large national entity(something they aren't going for currently) when we could be a known international entity. Plant the seeds of future success.


They are small ... in a relative sense. They're actually very small. But I don't say it like an insult. You asked me why people aren't excited about the NWA title in regards to the Japan stuff. That's why, because a lot of people don't know it's even there, and those that do, not everyone of them look at NJPW as a major thing. 

I'm not ripping on NJPW, it's amazing what they've done in that nation, when you consider they weren't always on top. And there used to be a lot of competition there, still is compared to the states. Props to NJPW, seriously, they're awesome. 

When I say they shouldn't settle, I don't mean it's time to take over the scene, I mean, artistically, for the sake of their art, the NWA should be looking at their product and asking themselves if it's really entertaining. I'm not talking about making one single penny more than they are now. It's great that people can develop there but there's more to wrestling than that.


----------



## Concrete

In a relative sense compared to what? Cause I don't see "very small".


----------



## USAUSA1

Besides WWE,AAA and tna, New Japan is the place to be.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> In a relative sense compared to what? Cause I don't see "very small".


4 million dollar company. What kind of crowds do they average. 20,000 one in a while is great but major promotions don't sell for four million. do they have a tv deal? 

***

A lot of stuff came out today. 

TCW. Very consistant. 

Portland Wrestling Uncut came out with a "Lost" episode so to speak. Come to think of it, I don't know why they didn't come out with it sooner. It's something they threw together when the ring broke. And If I remember from second hand accounts, there might be a Matt Bourne tribute on there somewhere. 

INSANE CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING !!! posted a match between Grado and their champ, Whiplash. Holy crap!!! 

That's about it. But I have to stay on top of companies like Ohio Valley, Xcite and Northeast because they don't post on youtube and I don't get notified.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wcw sold for less than that


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Wcw sold for less than that


Special case, Time Warner was desperate to get rid of it and from a strictly financial point of view, it was bleeding money that it shouldn't have been bleeding. And worst of all, no tv deal. That meant WCW was worth next to nothing. they were lucky to get four. Bischoff's biggest sin was that he never found a business model that worked. WCW would have been bankrupt if they weren't owned by a media conglomerate of sorts. 

If WCW was run halfway competitantly, I would have valued them at a quarter of what the WWE opened at when they went public. A quarter of the WWE now is 180 I think? In market cap?


----------



## Concrete

Big shows are around 5,000-10,000 which is a large number still. TV deal? I think some stuff might come out on TV but a lot of the money is made off their big shows.

You just major promotions don't sell for $4,000,000. Very small promotions do?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Big shows are around 5,000-10,000 which is a large number still. TV deal? I think some stuff might come out on TV but a lot of the money is made off their big shows.
> 
> You just major promotions don't sell for $4,000,000. Very small promotions do?


What I said was, major promotions don't sell for 4 million dollars. WCW sold for less than that, (I don't know if that was the case actually.) because they didn't have TNT anymore, they were horribly run, to the point where PPV seating were free. (Hog Wild) And on top of that, Time Warner needed to look good for AOL. It's a perfect storm of turning something that should have been vauled at north of 180 million, into something that might have been sold for less than four.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> What I said was, major promotions don't sell for 4 million dollars. WCW sold for less than that, (I don't know if that was the case actually.) because they didn't have TNT anymore, they were horribly run, to the point where PPV seating were free. (Hog Wild) And on top of that, Time Warner needed to look good for AOL. It's a perfect storm of turning something that should have been vauled at north of 180 million, into something that might have been sold for less than four.


You said NJPW as a very small promotion and then said major promotions don't sell for 4 which came before the WCW talk


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> You said NJPW as a very small promotion and then said major promotions don't sell for 4 which came before the WCW talk


Exactly, major promotions don't sell for 4 million dollars. That's what I said. Meaning if NJPW was a major promotion, it would have sold for more than that. 

Remember, this is in context, to why people don't get excited about the NWA belt in regards to Japan. I'm not saying NEw Japan isn't a big deal, I'm saying that it's not a big deal to most people. It's not a major promotion.


----------



## Concrete

You specifically used the words "very small" so that's what I was most confused about. And NJPW still is one of the Top 5 largest promotions on the planet. Which if NWA pooled their money all together they wouldn't crack it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> You specifically used the words "very small" so that's what I was most confused about. And NJPW still is one of the Top 5 largest promotions on the planet. Which if NWA pooled their money all together they wouldn't crack it.


Definitely clumsy choice of words on my part. Obviously they're not very small. That one's on me.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Alright, so tonight I watched Grado Vs Whiplash. Great match, made a thread about it. 

I also watched this cool video from North east, it's a four minute montage of what's going on with the promotion set to the song "Cruel Summer." Their champ's last name is summers. Haha. I'm a sucker for puns. 

https://vimeo.com/72574780

I like their set up, I think more promotions that don't have a traditional show but sell DVD's or depend entirely on ticket sales should do stuff like this to promote themselves. All it takes is a little editing.


----------



## Concrete

Watched Resistance Pro but there really isn't much to talk about so my thoughts shall be brief:

-Show focused on the wrestling. We get pre-match promos and then the match. Felt like more of a DVD set-up than a TV one but what the hell do I care.

-The match between Knuckles and Dixon was pretty good. Knuckles may be my favorite woman on the independents. First time seeing Dixon and I twas not impressed. Some big spots in this match with the black hole slam thingy-a-bob that hurt me on the floor as well as the suplex on the steps. Darcy being real wimpy with everything she was putting out didn't help this match. Knuckle looked like a champ. UGH! Probably my MOTW so far though since Knuckles did work SWELL!


----------



## Punkhead

EK Revolver said:


> ThomasThunder, your sig says you were a champion in PWA, was this the e-fed ran by Reprobate?
> 
> And it's for any promotion which runs weekly shows we can watch, the more the better.


It's the e-fed in Wrestling Forum's Games * Trivia section. It is run by Bullseye.

Anyway, if anybody is interested, here is a Youtube channel of a Russian wrestling promotion, called IWF. http://www.youtube.com/channel/SWmSeMSs8I_GY


----------



## RoosterSmith

Still gotta check out TCW and the second half of Portland Wrestling Uncut. 

PWU being on hiatus is really hurting this thread, as I feel like it's one of the best promotions out there. This is an episode from when the ring broke at the "end" of season one. It frustrates me how there is no info coming out of this camp. The facebook page is dead. Apparently they'll be back in the fall but when a company stays this quiet this long? My money's not on them returning to TV. 

They've done some house shows which is cool but the medium of serialized fiction was so much of what made PWU special. 

Also out is a new 'sode of Victory Wrestling Showcase/Victory Commonwealth Wrestling!!! A promotion so sweet it had to be named twice to confuse the shit out of people. 

And Mopey's gonna be happy, Legend City Wrestling has FOUR NEW EPISODES OUT. I really dig this promotion even as I admit it's kind of basic and can be boring at times. These are the four episodes from last year that hadn't been released yet. I don't know what happens so it's gonna be cherry. Got a lot of wrestling to watch. 





Concrete said:


> Watched Resistance Pro but there really isn't much to talk about so my thoughts shall be brief:
> 
> -Show focused on the wrestling. We get pre-match promos and then the match. Felt like more of a DVD set-up than a TV one but what the hell do I care.
> 
> -The match between Knuckles and Dixon was pretty good. Knuckles may be my favorite woman on the independents. First time seeing Dixon and I twas not impressed. Some big spots in this match with the black hole slam thingy-a-bob that hurt me on the floor as well as the suplex on the steps. Darcy being real wimpy with everything she was putting out didn't help this match. Knuckle looked like a champ. UGH! Probably my MOTW so far though since Knuckles did work SWELL!


MOTW for me right now too, though I don't know about Grado/Whiplash. My heart tells me that Kuckles/D'Arcy was better. though Grado/Whiplash had some good moments. 

You weren't impressed by Dixon!? Wimpy!? My Girl fought a monster and lived to tell the tale! You see those crucifixes? That leg sweep out of nowhere!? 

Plus ... 



Spoiler: For Knuckles/Dixon



SHE WON THE MATCH!!! I mean, what does a gal have to do to earn your respect? 



Tell you what though, that black hole slam WAS sick. 



TomasThunder619 said:


> It's the e-fed in Wrestling Forum's Games * Trivia section. It is run by Bullseye.
> 
> Anyway, if anybody is interested, here is a Youtube channel of a Russian wrestling promotion, called IWF. http://www.youtube.com/channel/SWmSeMSs8I_GY


Dude! What a find! Thanks! Russian Wrestling! who knew? 

Fascinated with Russia. I'm big on MMA and all those guys are mysteries to me because you never hear about Russian fighters. Though, Ben Askren recently dominated a russian striker on the ground. (USA! USA!) Still a lot of great russian fighters coming into the sport now. 

Anyhoozle, I'm sure its the same way with this promotion. A lot of new faces. And some Dragon Gate guys from what I hear. Should be good.

Looks like a two hour show every month? I say this because every episode seems to be broken into two 45 minute parts? Can't read Russian so it's hard to say. Not too shabby. 

What does IWF stand for? Because I didn't see it written anywhere on the youtube channel. 

Edit:figured it out thanks to google translate. Russian Alphabet > English Alphabet. Couldn't even recognize some of those characters. 

One more question, internet show or does this air on TV over there?


----------



## Concrete

Hahaha Sadly I doubt I'll ever see enough of Dixon to change my opinion. How unfortunate?

I'm not sure if PWU would affect my participation in this thread though I haven't seen a show.


----------



## RoosterSmith

TCDub's rumble riot. 

Why the H wasn't Americos in this match? Tate got in? The Sheik guy got in!? But Americos is in the back? What the hell!?
Wasn't really digging this episode. In theory it should have been cool, but in execution﻿ not so much.

This is a real stoner thought but you know what would have been cool? If they had a snake puppet in the crowd when Jake got his lifetime achievement award. That would have been cool. They could have had it crying and stuff...
never mind me, I've been smoking a shit load of weed and watching the muppets movie that came out last year. ﻿

Tim Storm looks like a character drawn by the Ren and Stimpy guy. If you've ever seen his art work, it looks just like Tim Storm. Like one of the ripping friends, honest to God.
That's a compliment.

I reckon Steele and Roode thought they'd get at the Bradford family before the family got at them. Smart.

Come﻿ on, Tate, this is the Rumble Riot, you gotta rethink that outfit. 

#Fashion 

#HashtaggingOutsideofTwitter

Nice Stretch Muffler there, you don't always see that.

12:19 ... I wish that Damian could have seen this before he left.

Jake segment was awesome. Still one of the best DDTs I've ever seen.

Dug the old Rumble clip because I wasn't watching TCW last year.﻿ Killer crowd in that, does TCW still run that venue?



Spoiler: TCW] I don't know if I'm digging Phoenix as champ. Really? Is this even a TCW guy? I think I saw him in one other match in my short time as a TCW supporter.
I was rooting for Saxton.
[/spoiler]
[QUOTE="Concrete, post: 22915833, member: 196089



Hahaha Sadly I doubt I'll ever see enough of Dixon to change my opinion. How unfortunate?

I'm not sure if PWU would affect my participation in this thread though I haven't seen a show.[/QUOTE]

I think you'd like it. It's a complete show, in ring action is good, storytelling, I live the production and venue. First two or three episodes are rough because they have a kind of blank wall used for weather reports or some shit. (television studio) and it took them a while to get a black curtain to cover it up. 

But it's cool, they have their camera men on these elevated stands so the cameras clear the top rope. It's really nice. Small crowd but passionate, family friendly atmosphere. Good entertainment. I binged watched episode 1-19 and loved it. 

They got this idea like, these are young guys, they are "Uncut" so to speak, you're gonna see some mistakes you're going to see things not go well, and that's because these are guys are learning their craft and developing as people and wrestlers. Piper has an awesome promo in the first episode, that's his home state. You can tell he really cares.

EDIT: 300 bad ass posts. Cause It's one thing to start with a positive jam, it's another thing to see it through ... 

And we couldn't of even done this if it wasn't for you ... 

-The Hold Steady.


----------



## Concrete

I'll have to check out PWU if I hear they are coming back to YouTube. If not I probably won't bother since I wouldn't see them past what they've got. 

Watched my first episode of Snakepit Adelaide Pro Wrestling presents PowerSlam and SAPW may have become one of my favorite companies to watch for this thread. It is the latest one.Here are my thoughts:

-I don't know if we've any of the match but we cut right to a Hardcore match between Jackal(C) and Chopper Colman for the Snakepit Heavyweight Championship. Oh boy, this may be my MOTW. This match was real trashy but I loved it. Colman looked like a fucking fat boss and I loved every moment of it. Jackal was a big-ish but not as FAT as Colman which makes him less awesome. Plus he didn't do anything that nifty. Actually forget that because he took a cameraman's camera and beat Colman with it. Had to apologize to the man cause it was a nice camera. This match is essentially cool garbage spots. No idea if there was a feud coming into this but it felt HEATED! 

-The other match on the show was Tyson Storm(C) vs Ace Wilson for the Adelaide Open Championship. There were some layers to the match that the announcers introduced to me. Storm's trainer used to be Wilson's tag partner and they were multi-time tag champs. Also, Wilson only needs the Open belt to be a Triple Crown winner which was said to be considered a big deal in the promotion. Actual match thoughts were that it was good. Storm looks like a pretty stereotypical indy dude but he does some little things that make it look like when he watches good wrestlers he actually understands what makes what they do great. Wilson throws mean punches and Storm looks like a freshy on his first day of highschool. Wilson seemed sorta limited aka NOT COOL FAT! Difference between cool fat and NOT COOL FAT is that little extra. Wilson didn't have it. Still Storm looked like a good guy and The Aboriginal Assassin Ace Wilson looked decent enough going against his former pal's protege. Did I mention that it looked like Wilson wanted to do some damage on the young Storm? Yeah. Started laying some big moves there at the end for funsies.

Overall I say this is my show of the week. Doesn't hit at all upon the storyline part of wrestling but I'm only one show in so PowerSlam may actually tell the stories in the ring so I don't have to see matches get shaved because of a terrible promo. We'll see. Either way I know I'm going to add this to my routine of shows for this thread. Check it out.


----------



## Punkhead

RoosterSmith said:


> Dude! What a find! Thanks! Russian Wrestling! who knew?
> 
> Fascinated with Russia. I'm big on MMA and all those guys are mysteries to me because you never hear about Russian fighters. Though, Ben Askren recently dominated a russian striker on the ground. (USA! USA!) Still a lot of great russian fighters coming into the sport now.
> 
> Anyhoozle, I'm sure its the same way with this promotion. A lot of new faces. And some Dragon Gate guys from what I hear. Should be good.
> 
> Looks like a two hour show every month? I say this because every episode seems to be broken into two 45 minute parts? Can't read Russian so it's hard to say. Not too shabby.
> 
> What does IWF stand for? Because I didn't see it written anywhere on the youtube channel.
> 
> Edit:figured it out thanks to google translate. Russian Alphabet > English Alphabet. Couldn't even recognize some of those characters.
> 
> One more question, internet show or does this air on TV over there?


Their actual name is НФР. It stands for Independent Wrestling Federation. It may be a bit difficult to watch it for those who don't understand Russian, but it's the same as Japanese wrestling. I can still watch puroresu without knowing the language andalphabet. Wrestling is not that popular in Rusdia, so they don't air on TV.


----------



## Punkhead

But I must warn you about НФР. You should be more forgiving to them. Wrestling in Russia is relatively new. It is the only Russian wrestling promotion and they ran the first ever Russian wrestling event in 2002. NJPW had some events in Russia earlier.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

Just to reply to the NJPW being small debate, NJPW shares the largest attendance record with WCW with the Collision In Korea event, reaching at least 190,000 in attendance.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I'll have to check out PWU if I hear they are coming back to YouTube. If not I probably won't bother since I wouldn't see them past what they've got.
> 
> Watched my first episode of Snakepit Adelaide Pro Wrestling presents PowerSlam and SAPW may have become one of my favorite companies to watch for this thread. It is the latest one.Here are my thoughts:
> 
> -I don't know if we've any of the match but we cut right to a Hardcore match between Jackal(C) and Chopper Colman for the Snakepit Heavyweight Championship. Oh boy, this may be my MOTW. This match was real trashy but I loved it. Colman looked like a fucking fat boss and I loved every moment of it. Jackal was a big-ish but not as FAT as Colman which makes him less awesome. Plus he didn't do anything that nifty. Actually forget that because he took a cameraman's camera and beat Colman with it. Had to apologize to the man cause it was a nice camera. This match is essentially cool garbage spots. No idea if there was a feud coming into this but it felt HEATED!
> 
> -The other match on the show was Tyson Storm(C) vs Ace Wilson for the Adelaide Open Championship. There were some layers to the match that the announcers introduced to me. Storm's trainer used to be Wilson's tag partner and they were multi-time tag champs. Also, Wilson only needs the Open belt to be a Triple Crown winner which was said to be considered a big deal in the promotion. Actual match thoughts were that it was good. Storm looks like a pretty stereotypical indy dude but he does some little things that make it look like when he watches good wrestlers he actually understands what makes what they do great. Wilson throws mean punches and Storm looks like a freshy on his first day of highschool. Wilson seemed sorta limited aka NOT COOL FAT! Difference between cool fat and NOT COOL FAT is that little extra. Wilson didn't have it. Still Storm looked like a good guy and The Aboriginal Assassin Ace Wilson looked decent enough going against his former pal's protege. Did I mention that it looked like Wilson wanted to do some damage on the young Storm? Yeah. Started laying some big moves there at the end for funsies.
> 
> Overall I say this is my show of the week. Doesn't hit at all upon the storyline part of wrestling but I'm only one show in so PowerSlam may actually tell the stories in the ring so I don't have to see matches get shaved because of a terrible promo. We'll see. Either way I know I'm going to add this to my routine of shows for this thread. Check it out.


Australia? Nice. I like the AWF a little bit but we have to recognize it's a very low budget operation. I wouldn't mind seeing something with a little more production. Will check out eventually. 



TomasThunder619 said:


> Their actual name is НФР. It stands for Independent Wrestling Federation. It may be a bit difficult to watch it for those who don't understand Russian, but it's the same as Japanese wrestling. I can still watch puroresu without knowing the language andalphabet. Wrestling is not that popular in Rusdia, so they don't air on TV.


Cool beans, man. I watched the first match, looked alright. Keep us updated on what's going on here because I'm really backlogged right now. High quality problem, I will get around to watching a whole show eventually but it may take a while. Let us know what happens, your incite into this promotion would be a boon since I don't speak the language. 

And we like going back and forth about what our thoughts are on these promotions. 



The Sane Psycho said:


> Just to reply to the NJPW being small debate, NJPW shares the largest attendance record with WCW with the Collision In Korea event, reaching at least 190,000 in attendance.


Can't get excited about one offs. If that was in South Korea it might be impressive but North Korea? No. Those people were forced to go. 

But yeah, one ofs .... when they can do it on their own consistently I'll be like, DAMN!


----------



## EK Revolver

What exactly is the "big 3" system mentioned in the first post?


----------



## RoosterSmith

EK Revolver said:


> What exactly is the "big 3" system mentioned in the first post?


Yeah, you're not in that yet so let me know if you want to be. Basically you can post your big three right here in this thread, and I will put it in the original post. 

And that will be the very first stat I use to rank these promotions. It's the three best promotions that you would like to call people's attention to. Mine is ICW, Portland Wreslting and Hoodslam. 

You can edit them at anytime, just let me know.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Alright, so today I watched Legend City Wrestling, and Victory Commonwealth Wrestling. 

LCW was just okay. Two matches that weren't terrible, set up two fueds. Great, whatever. I like this company, but I can't say I recommend it. I don't know why but I feel like it has heart and they're in the right direction. I would call it watchable. Dan Severn is in it. Having Legends is part of their strategy, part of their identity. 

VCW was really fun. might be my show of the week. Three matches in a half hour, fun wrestlers to watch, Doink the Clown makes an appearance. 

I love Saki San guy, he's the most racist thing I've ever seen ... 

this week ... He'll get the Golden Cock for Mic Skills that pay the bills, I think. 

Really fun venues from VCW, I think they did three shows, and keep the show going from show to show, planning the whole while to edit them together in these fun episodes that tend to follow one wrestler. Today it was two of Boone's matches. Really fun and unique thing. 

Emotional rating, have watched three in a row now, I give it a "Good." previously it scored another good, and a "watchable" in reverse chronological order. 

Gonna try to burn through LCW and check out that russian promotion and the Australian one.


----------



## Punkhead

Whoever wants to watch НФР (IWF, the Russian promotion), feel free to ask me questions about it.


----------



## Dimas75

RoosterSmith said:


> major promotions don't sell for 4 million dollars.


Wrestling promotions usually dont own any Real Estate, except for maybe a wrestling school or small office. They only have their brand name and video library as value. So no wrestling promotion is 'major' by your definition. Is TNA a major promotion? They have a TV deal, but Spike controls that, no stocks, no real estate, a video library that isnt worth much and a brandname which associates itself with T&A. So they would be lucky if they make 1 million dollar if they are ever sold.

Regular economics dont apply on determining wether a wrestling promotion is major or not. Wether a promotion is major is relative compared to the other promotions... how much fans do they draw at their shows, do they sell merchandise, etc etc. AAA, CMLL, TNA, ROH, NJPW, NOAH and AJPW are all major promotions, but none is worth more than 4 million dollars.


----------



## sXeMope

Shit. I just saw that LCW finally uploaded the rest of Season 1. It's about time. I've been waiting for months. Can't wait to finally watch them (And see if I was on camera)

Has Beyond Wrestling been brought up in this topic before? I think it should be added to the internet category. They upload a 1 hour show called All Killer on their Youtube channel. I don't think that there's a particular schedule in terms of when an episode is posted, but they're constantly posting free matches that'll hold you over.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Shit. I just saw that LCW finally uploaded the rest of Season 1. It's about time. I've been waiting for months. Can't wait to finally watch them (And see if I was on camera)
> 
> Has Beyond Wrestling been brought up in this topic before? I think it should be added to the internet category. They upload a 1 hour show called All Killer on their Youtube channel. I don't think that there's a particular schedule in terms of when an episode is posted, but they're constantly posting free matches that'll hold you over.


Those Free Matches have been pretty good too! I watched Busick vs Gresham yesterday and it was pretty solid technical wrestling. Lots of counters, pin attempts, different holds etc


----------



## RoosterSmith

Saw Adelade Snakepit Pro Wrestling. I like to call it Can't spell it, Can't spell it, Pro Wrestling. 

It reminds me of a decent version of Wrestleforce TV. The commentating is not great but better, especially in the second match where they have a color guy. 

Yeah, thought it was just alright but I marked hard when that baby was asleep in her stroller and didn't wake up even though everyone was yelling. 

Australians ... BEST IN THE WORLD!!! 



TomasThunder619 said:


> Whoever wants to watch НФР (IWF, the Russian promotion), feel free to ask me questions about it.


Will do. At any point does anyone wrestle a bear? 

I almost watched this last night but I couldn't find it on apple TV's version of youtube because I couldn't find the characters. 



Dimas75 said:


> Wrestling promotions usually dont own any Real Estate, except for maybe a wrestling school or small office. They only have their brand name and video library as value. So no wrestling promotion is 'major' by your definition. Is TNA a major promotion? They have a TV deal, but Spike controls that, no stocks, no real estate, a video library that isnt worth much and a brandname which associates itself with T&A. So they would be lucky if they make 1 million dollar if they are ever sold.
> 
> Regular economics dont apply on determining wether a wrestling promotion is major or not. Wether a promotion is major is relative compared to the other promotions... how much fans do they draw at their shows, do they sell merchandise, etc etc. AAA, CMLL, TNA, ROH, NJPW, NOAH and AJPW are all major promotions, but none is worth more than 4 million dollars.


Regular economics always apply you just have to adjust for metrics. none more important than TV rev so I put TNA north of 4million, they could slide under though because they're so horribly run. 

But you're right, WWE and TNA only major promotions. Unfortunately. 



sXeMope said:


> Shit. I just saw that LCW finally uploaded the rest of Season 1. It's about time. I've been waiting for months. Can't wait to finally watch them (And see if I was on camera)
> 
> Has Beyond Wrestling been brought up in this topic before? I think it should be added to the internet category. They upload a 1 hour show called All Killer on their Youtube channel. I don't think that there's a particular schedule in terms of when an episode is posted, but they're constantly posting free matches that'll hold you over.


Danny Duggen, the "Hot Shot" participates in Canadian Wrestling Elite, a promotion a recommend. It's better than LCW, I think. But I like LCW too. Check out episode 29 of CWE. And Danny Duggen's in a funny moment from episode 26. He chases the bad guy into the parking lot, the bad guy runs him over in his car, and drives by Danny smiling ... 

It's an awesomely bad wrestling moment.


----------



## EK Revolver

I'm starting to give up on NECW, they say "tune in next week to find out why Bobby Ocean never showed" ... then this weeks episode they don't mention it and virtually pretend it never happened and go onto a separate feud (with yet again only 1 match on the card)


----------



## RoosterSmith

EK Revolver said:


> I'm starting to give up on NECW, they say "tune in next week to find out why Bobby Ocean never showed" ... then this weeks episode they don't mention it and virtually pretend it never happened and go onto a separate feud (with yet again only 1 match on the card)


Thanks, man. Now I don't have to waste my time on it. It's not the worst promotion in the world, just not something I want to keep up with. 

For me, the two new wrestling promotions I can recommend off this list is Victory Commonwealth Wrestling/Victory Wrestling Showcase. (I think showcase is the name of the show) and Canadian Wrestling Elite. 

I think you'll like one or both of those. But do yourself a favor and only check out episode 29 of CWE, and either of the last two of Victory. Because you want to see them at their best to make a judgement of wether you want to follow them.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Those Free Matches have been pretty good too! I watched Busick vs Gresham yesterday and it was pretty solid technical wrestling. Lots of counters, pin attempts, different holds etc


I haven't watched that one yet. Definitely going to though when I finish downloading some things and YouTube will load videos moderately quickly. Have you watched Chris Dickinson vs. Frankie Arion from the CZW Academy taping? They beat the shit out of each other. Excellent match, highly recommend it to anyone. I honestly feel that Dickinson could be the next big stiff brawler type guy (Like Callihan for example. I've actually said before the whole AIW thing that Dickinson could replace Sami) on the indies if he really committed to wrestling.




RoosterSmith said:


> Danny Duggen, the "Hot Shot" participates in Canadian Wrestling Elite, a promotion a recommend. It's better than LCW, I think. But I like LCW too. Check out episode 29 of CWE. And Danny Duggen's in a funny moment from episode 26. He chases the bad guy into the parking lot, the bad guy runs him over in his car, and drives by Danny smiling ...


Admittedly, I'm biased towards LCW and probably put them over more than I should because they're my home promotion. (In terms of local. I don't work for them obviously). Dylan Davis was actually working as a face at the last couple of shows I went to. Maybe this was/will be explained in a backstage segment or at a house show that I missed. He wasn't wearing a Fanny Pack either. I really hope that doesn't mean the end of Jacked N' Fanny Packed. I believe Season Two starts airing next month. Phil Atlas and Tyson Dux had a match that was amazing. Even the long-time local fans said it was the best match to ever happen in a Newfoundland Ring.


----------



## Concrete

TNA's "value" is highly inflated by how they are operated. The property is probably worth less than it appears because of who is pumping money into it. And TNA having a TV deal is probably worth less or somewhere equal to NJPW's PPVs.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Admittedly, I'm biased towards LCW and probably put them over more than I should because they're my home promotion. (In terms of local. I don't work for them obviously). Dylan Davis was actually working as a face at the last couple of shows I went to. Maybe this was/will be explained in a backstage segment or at a house show that I missed. He wasn't wearing a Fanny Pack either. I really hope that doesn't mean the end of Jacked N' Fanny Packed. I believe Season Two starts airing next month. Phil Atlas and Tyson Dux had a match that was amazing. Even the long-time local fans said it was the best match to ever happen in a Newfoundland Ring.


Well, don't get me wrong, I love the LCW , liked Dan Severn for some reason, his simple style.

Liked colt cabana, IT'S YERSELF!!!

T-Bone is alright, and mr. Fantastic is ....

Nah, not gonna do that. 





Concrete said:


> TNA's "value" is highly inflated by how they are operated. The property is probably worth less than it appears because of who is pumping money into it. And TNA having a TV deal is probably worth less or somewhere equal to NJPW's PPVs.


I have doubts because tna gets 1 million plus 52 times a year. How many PPV's does new Japan do? And how many people buy them? I don't think they do twelve, and I don't think 250,000 buy those PPVS. 

But I'm just guessing.

Edit: tna probably doesn't do 250,000 but the impact ratings still make it more valuable than NJPW PPVS.


----------



## Concrete

WE NEED NUMBERS!Cause even if the numbers showed TNA being bigger would there be a considerable enough gap to say that TNA is certainly Major and NJPW is certainly not.


----------



## sXeMope

Comparing TNA and NJPW is literally comparing apples to oranges. They're in separate continents, and have a completely different way of putting on shows. TNA obviously has the advantage in the US over NJPW because TNA is more accessible but I can guarantee that if you compare the two companies finances based on their core market, NJPW is doing way better than TNA. NJPW fills the Tokyo Dome yearly, while I doubt TNA could fill MSG.



RoosterSmith said:


> Well, don't get me wrong, I love the LCW , liked Dan Severn for some reason, his simple style.
> 
> Liked colt cabana, IT'S YERSELF!!!
> 
> T-Bone is alright, and mr. Fantastic is ....
> 
> Nah, not gonna do that.


Funny story: The first time Cabana was here (Pre-TV days), he refused to cut a promo. Reason given was that he didn't know how to say Newfoundland. (It's pronounced as New-Found-Land, he pronounced is as New-Finland as many others have). I think I may actually have it on video.


Mr. Fantastic - A Hulk Hogan ripoff? Haha, you wouldn't be the first to say that. The first time I saw him I immediately thought "Lucha Hulk Hogan". He's actually the owner/promoter of the company (I know quite a bit more about him just from being around the scene and whatnot but I'll hold back in the interest of kayfabe), which explains why he's so prominently featured. Plus, the kids love him (I actually saw a kid crying because Fantastic was getting beaten down at a recent show) I'm personally hoping that his feud with Kowboy ends in a Luchas de Apuestas match.

Meeting Dan Severn was cool as fuck. Surprisingly cool guy. Got my copy of his RF shoot autographed. I was expecting him to be kind of a dick for whatever reason. Always good to see that these legends still have their heads on their shoulders. I didn't personally talk to him much because when I meet "names" I instantly turn into something resembling a 12 year old boy talking to his crush but he took the time to really talk to everyone who came up to him. He explained the whole Royal Rumble situation to the people ahead of me.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> WE NEED NUMBERS!Cause even if the numbers showed TNA being bigger would there be a considerable enough gap to say that TNA is certainly Major and NJPW is certainly not.


Yeah, man. Never underestimate the power of television. 

I mean, if you wanted to promote something, spend ad dollars, where would you do it, on PPVs that maybe 100,000 people? Or on a TV show that more than a million people watch. 

Further more, you have the option of doing that 52 times a year if it works out for you, while if the PPV thing works out, 12 if you're lucky. If NJPW did 52 PPVs a year it would still be about 10% as valuable as TNA is. Only talking about PPV Vs TV of course. 





sXeMope said:


> Comparing TNA and NJPW is literally comparing apples to oranges. They're in separate continents, and have a completely different way of putting on shows. TNA obviously has the advantage in the US over NJPW because TNA is more accessible but I can guarantee that if you compare the two companies finances based on their core market, NJPW is doing way better than TNA. NJPW fills the Tokyo Dome yearly, while I doubt TNA could fill MSG.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story: The first time Cabana was here (Pre-TV days), he refused to cut a promo. Reason given was that he didn't know how to say Newfoundland. (It's pronounced as New-Found-Land, he pronounced is as New-Finland as many others have). I think I may actually have it on video.
> 
> 
> Mr. Fantastic - A Hulk Hogan ripoff? Haha, you wouldn't be the first to say that. The first time I saw him I immediately thought "Lucha Hulk Hogan". He's actually the owner/promoter of the company (I know quite a bit more about him just from being around the scene and whatnot but I'll hold back in the interest of kayfabe), which explains why he's so prominently featured. Plus, the kids love him (I actually saw a kid crying because Fantastic was getting beaten down at a recent show) I'm personally hoping that his feud with Kowboy ends in a Luchas de Apuestas match.
> 
> Meeting Dan Severn was cool as fuck. Surprisingly cool guy. Got my copy of his RF shoot autographed. I was expecting him to be kind of a dick for whatever reason. Always good to see that these legends still have their heads on their shoulders. I didn't personally talk to him much because when I meet "names" I instantly turn into something resembling a 12 year old boy talking to his crush but he took the time to really talk to everyone who came up to him. He explained the whole Royal Rumble situation to the people ahead of me.


I disagree, it's like comparing an apple to a smaller apple. 

TNA might be doing so badly that it's running itself out of business. (I don't think it is, but I have to admit it's possible.) But it's still worth more than NJPW, because it makes more money. As long as it has that deal but Spike is committed so it shall for a long while. 

NJPW's core business appears to be ticket sales where they get 5,000-10,000 people. I'll even through you in the Pay per view business and say it's worth just as much. Probably is. More even. 

It still doesn't touch a tv deal in a larger media market. 

***

I was actually gonna say Mr. Fantastic was ... FANTASTIC!!! 

I wish more people would rip off popular wrestlers that would be awesome! 

Good to hear about Severn.


----------



## Concrete

The more shows a run the more you are also paying. And again THOSE NUMBERS! And NJPW does have a TV deal in Japan as well as a show in Canada. While the money gained from either show may not be as much again I would still say that adding in PPVs it comes closer then you give credit.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> The more shows a run the more you are also paying. And again THOSE NUMBERS! And NJPW does have a TV deal in Japan as well as a show in Canada. While the money gained from either show may not be as much again I would still say that adding in PPVs it comes closer then you give credit.


Do I look like an accountant? haha. 

There are threads dedicated to numbers. It's generally known that TNA has beens struggling to stay above 1.0. 1.0 is like 1.5 million in the neilsons. 

A bad PPV from the WWE is 250000 so I'll say that NJPW probably does 100,000, I don't know why, if you can find NJPW numbers go ahead and post them but they won't be that much of a gap from my prediction. I'll even give them a million buys , which is outrageous and you'll still see how far they are away from TNA in terms of revenue opportunities. 

If it was close I'd do due diligence but I'm giving all these numbers to NJPW and it's obvious that the opportunity isn't even there for them to make up the ground, no matter how good the product is. 

TNA does a million people 52 times a year for crying out loud. Do they deserve to? No. But that's the situation we find ourselves in.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Do I look like an accountant? haha.
> 
> There are threads dedicated to numbers. It's generally known that TNA has beens struggling to stay above 1.0. 1.0 is like 1.5 million in the neilsons.
> 
> A bad PPV from the WWE is 250000 so I'll say that NJPW probably does 100,000, I don't know why, if you can find NJPW numbers go ahead and post them but they won't be that much of a gap from my prediction. I'll even give them a million buys , which is outrageous and you'll still see how far they are away from TNA in terms of revenue opportunities.
> 
> If it was close I'd do due diligence but I'm giving all these numbers to NJPW and it's obvious that the opportunity isn't even there for them to make up the ground, no matter how good the product is.
> 
> TNA does a million people 52 times a year for crying out loud. Do they deserve to? No. But that's the situation we find ourselves in.


I'm just going to give up on this one and accept that you don't see it how I see it. And honestly with WWE fucking up the scale NO promotion is a major promotion outside of them. TNA isn't even in the same ball park. I feel a decent TV deal with PPV's that get like 5,000 buys is equal to or worse than good PPV buys and a TV deal in Japan. We'll keep it on the wrestling.


----------



## sXeMope

NJPW is the WWE of Japan. They've only branched out into the US in the last year or two, and that's with one iPPV every couple of months. It's really unfair to compare that to TNA's weekly free broadcast. The Tokyo Dome holds 42,000 people and the annual Jan. 4 show always draws record setting crowds. I don't think TNA could draw half of that. I'm not someone who goes out of their way to hate on TNA, but the only way TNA is superior to NJPW is rating wise and public image (In the US at least, due to NJPW not being constantly/readily available there)

I feel like this is a rather stupid thing to argue anyways. There are too many variables involved.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> NJPW is the WWE of Japan. They've only branched out into the US in the last year or two, and that's with one iPPV every couple of months. It's really unfair to compare that to TNA's weekly free broadcast. The Tokyo Dome holds 42,000 people and the annual Jan. 4 show always draws record setting crowds. I don't think TNA could draw half of that. I'm not someone who goes out of their way to hate on TNA, but the only way TNA is superior to NJPW is rating wise and public image (In the US at least, due to NJPW not being constantly/readily available there)


I agree with all of that. I'm not comparing the two, I don't even remember how we started talking about this. I'm just saying that TNA is a lot bigger than NJPW in terms of revenue. That's all.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> I agree with all of that. I'm not comparing the two, I don't even remember how we started talking about this. I'm just saying that TNA is a lot bigger than NJPW in terms of revenue. That's all.


Larger revenue doesn't=larger profits


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Larger revenue doesn't=larger profits


I have read all of Jim Cramer's books. I assure you, this is not a point that is lost on me.

But you don't meassure how big a company is financially on margins. If not, Johnny Rods WUW is probably the biggest promotion in the world.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> I have read all of Jim Cramer's books. I assure you, this is not a point that is lost on me.
> 
> But you don't meassure how big a company is financially on margins. If not, Johnny Rods WUW is probably the biggest promotion in the world.


If the revenue is large enough and the profit is a decent enough gap then it is clearly a valuable piece of information.

If a company is bleeding but bringing in a large amount of revenue, let's be honest now that this has become a "relative" debate it isn't a large amount, how much is it truly worth?

I'm unwilling to leave the debate until the idea that it is "apples to smaller apples" leaves.


----------



## USAUSA1

Really a TNA and NJPW debate in this thread? Let me jump in:

First and foremost, New Japan was sold for 6.5 million.

1. The TNA brand is more popular worldwide
2. TNA have international deals that pay the bills even though they on a very small budget that just got smaller.
3. NJPW is definitely bigger when you compare the two home markets. AAA can probably tour the US and draw bigger crowds than TNA.
4. NJPW from what it looks like get more ppv buys and am sure they get a bigger percentage cut since its Internet ppv.

At the end of the day, its all about gates in pro wrestling and sports in general. And in that regards, New Japan is worth more. Nobody would ever even consider buying TNA if they had a chance because you will lose money. You basically buying nothing. The library is decent but it can't compare to New Japan library. At least with New Japan, you going to see some type of return in your investment. Here's the thing, New Japan don't need tv or ppvs to survive, TNA does. Sure, sports owners make money off tv contracts and merchandise but make no mistake, if the building is empty they going to try to sell it.

Now back to topic

TCW was a good show this weekend.

Sigmon vs. some guy
Shawn Shultz vs. Americos, good match
Kincaid vs. Saxon, a great match but I hate how the announcers compare Saxon to Dean Malenko. No No No
Michael Barry had an important announcement.

Matt Hardy,Trevor Murdock and Empire make an appearance.


----------



## RoosterSmith

On this lovely Saturday, having already painted my pantry a very kick ass lavender color ... 

Golden Cocks are the only way to come off the high of mixed tint paint in a closed in space. So let's do it guys, let's hand out some awards...

*Best Outfit*. Legend City Wrestling wins it's first Golden Cock for those awesome singlets worn by "Stormfront." That tag team might consist of two douche bags but dammit, they know how to dress. Check out their match with Dan "The Beast" Severn and some other dude here ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1eOcnIJjDs

*Best Holy Shit Moment*. Goes to my favorite promotion in the World, Insane Championship Wrestling. To rally our boy Grado back into the match, the ENTIRE CROWD AT THE GARAGE IN GLASGOW SINGS AND CLAPS ALONG TO MADONNA'S "LIKE A PRAYER." 

700 people singing the entire first verse and chorus. Gave me chills. Check it out here. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt7Mv2zq1sU

*Mic Skills That Pay the Bills*. This will be Victory Commonwealth Wrestling's second Golden Cock, and once again it is for their excellent mic work. This one goes to walking stereotype Saki San. Growing up in Toronto did not discourage him from ripping on his own people and for that, we here at the Golden Cock Academy thank him. Check out the whole show, featuring Doink the Clown, here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU4oGDUFKeo

*Match of the Week*. Ladies Night at Resistance Pro. Mickie Knuckles and D'Arcy Dixon do us proud. That black hole slam was sick. 

*Show of the Week*. Victory Commonwealth Wrestling. What's not to love? Doink the Clown and racism on the same show. There's also a luchadore with a funny mustache attached to his mask. This is what wrestling is folks, this right here... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU4oGDUFKeo


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> TCW was a good show this weekend.
> 
> Sigmon vs. some guy
> Shawn Shultz vs. Americos, good match
> Kincaid vs. Saxon, a great match but I hate how the announcers compare Saxon to Dean Malenko. No No No
> Michael Barry had an important announcement.
> 
> Matt Hardy,Trevor Murdock and Empire make an appearance.


Yeah, it's crazy man, you are getting the show ahead of us. The last episode we get on the internet is the Rumble Riot. You lucky son of gun! 

***

Ohio Valley is awesome. It's better than TNA, and I don't mean that in a "TNA is so bad that OVW is better kind of way..." (Although, that would also be a true statement.)

I mean, Ohio Valley is so awesome, that Ohio Valley is better on it's own merit. 

People who suck in TNA are awesome in Ohio, for example, that Mr. Pectacular guy. He's doing this thing right now where he's in a bunny suit, and he can't take it off until he wins a match. 

Old boy tried to kill himself in the last episode, was about to walk into the showers with a lighting fixture plugged in. 

A lot of cool stuff going down there but for the first time since I started watching three episodes ago, the wrestling itself was actually existent. Very cool. Though I think they may have a problem with Metro Pro Disease, where every match ends controversially. 

But check it out if you get a chance. 

***

Didn't like the Russian Company, I'm still rooting for them, but thought it was too boring. 

Didn't like the Pro Wrestling Collision, although I thought it was far from the worst company that performs at that level. Just missing a spark.


----------



## sXeMope

It's my day off. Caught up on LCW. Well, I still haven't watched the first 11 episodes, but yeah.


*LCW: Legends Of Wrestling - Episode 12*

*Sexton Phoenix vs. Matt Burns*
- Decent match. Nothing memorable. Should be interesting to see where they go with Sexton Phoenix. Aftermath sees Storm Front attack Matt Burns and Dan Severn makes the save and sets up a tag match next week. I really wish management would tell talent to try to avoid saying "Tonight" when setting up matches. Sounds really unprofessional when one of the commentators needs to correct it. 


*Max Power vs. Narcis Saint* - Commentary botch here. During Narcis' entrance one of the commentators said "Matt Wheeler is nowhere to be found." He refereed the last match. Also, at the end of the match Narcis was referred to as "Alexander Saint" (His old ring name). Anyways, very good match between two fantastic up and coming wrestlers. Both are incredibly talented and I can see them going far. 


*LCW: Legends Of Wrestling - Episode 13*

*Dylan Davis vs. Tristan Slater*
- Good match except for the ending had a horrible camera angle. This match came off a lot better live than it did on TV. Makes me worry about seeing Tyson Dux vs. Phil Atlas in Season 2. I really hope that's given it's own episode.

*Storm Front vs. Matt Burns & Dan Severn*
- Looks like they cut out most of Matt Burns portion of the match. Anyways it's a good, old school tag match. It's cool to see Severn but I feel like Storm Front never really got a chance to really get into it, especially because a lot of the match was cut. Realized here that for whatever reason, the crowd is much harder to hear. 



*LCW: Legends Of Wrestling - Episode 14*

*Promo*
Mike Hughes comes out and says he wants Mr. Fantastic suspended for getting involved in his match against Gangrel. That brings out Colt Cabana, who wants a rematch for the title. This brings out T-Bone, who wants a match vs. Colt Cabana. Obvious pipe-in for the Mike Barrington part (I remember he had major mic issues at the show). 

*Colt Cabana vs. T-Bone Jack Sloan*
- Really fun match. Cabana's a funny guy but he's also a fantastic wrestler. Unfortunately they cut out a really funny part of the match where Cabana was going for the bone and Sloan freaked out. 



*LCW: Legends Of Wrestling - Episode 15*

*"Kowboy" Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic*
- I've seen this match multiple times before, but enjoyed it much more than I expected. Hughes is such a under rated wrestler. Fantastic really needs to lose the gut. Minor spoiler, but the whole "The Network" thing is a part of a storyline which was revealed at the next show. I'd expect the reveal to be on Episode 3 or 4 of Season 2, depending on how it's clipped up. 

--------

These Mr. Fantastic/Matt Wheeler training clips are strangely entertaining. 

Is it just me or does the accent here sound really stupid? The only tike I really notice it is when Dylan Davis or Tommy Manson (The big guy in Storm Front) are talking. 

They did a good job of using backstage segments to better explain what's going on. Specifically with Sexton Phoenix. At the show there was really no explanation as to why he was acting different.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> It's my day off. Caught up on LCW. Well, I still haven't watched the first 11 episodes, but yeah.
> 
> To paraphrase Pee Wee Herman, "You don't have to see it, Dottie, You were there.
> 
> 
> *LCW: Legends Of Wrestling - Episode 12*
> 
> *Sexton Phoenix vs. Matt Burns*
> - Decent match. Nothing memorable. Should be interesting to see where they go with Sexton Phoenix. Aftermath sees Storm Front attack Matt Burns and Dan Severn makes the save and sets up a tag match next week. I really wish management would tell talent to try to avoid saying "Tonight" when setting up matches. Sounds really unprofessional when one of the commentators needs to correct it.
> I don't know, man. I actually like that. I don't like when they lie to the fans and say "Next week" you're gonna see this match. I'm like Dude, we all know these episodes come from the same show, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *Colt Cabana vs. T-Bone Jack Sloan*
> - Really fun match. Cabana's a funny guy but he's also a fantastic wrestler. Unfortunately they cut out a really funny part of the match where Cabana was going for the bone and Sloan freaked out.
> 
> that sucks man, sounds like one of the funnier moments.
> 
> *LCW: Legends Of Wrestling - Episode 15*
> 
> *"Kowboy" Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic*
> - I've seen this match multiple times before, but enjoyed it much more than I expected. Hughes is such a under rated wrestler. Fantastic really needs to lose the gut. Minor spoiler, but the whole "The Network" thing is a part of a storyline which was revealed at the next show. I'd expect the reveal to be on Episode 3 or 4 of Season 2, depending on how it's clipped up.
> 
> It's not a gut, Brother! It's just one big muscle!
> 
> --------
> 
> These Mr. Fantastic/Matt Wheeler training clips are strangely entertaining. I know! They should do more of that.
> 
> Is it just me or does the accent here sound really stupid? The only tike I really notice it is when Dylan Davis or Tommy Manson (The big guy in Storm Front) are talking. I thought you were from there? I haven't noticed a particular accent aside from some Canadian tendencies.
> .


I really enjoyed these shows. 

My big beef though, with LCW, and this is more wrestling in general, is the bogus endings. I mean, what are we supposed to think about ... 



Spoiler: LCW



What are we supposed to think about Kowboy cheating to keep his title? Does this help anybody? Does giving Fantastic an out help him out? I don't think so, just puts him back at square one. And making Kowboy look weak as hell doesn't do anything for his career and it doesn't make me care about the title, that's for damn sure, as cool as it looks. Some designer did a great job with that thing.



That' s my big beef with it. You check out episode 29 of CWE yet? Think you might like it but would be interested on your thoughts regardless. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Cux-czdrU

The first match is just okay, the main event is freaking awesome. The confederate guy? who was born in Winnipeg oddly enough? Has a cool song, I think it's either froggy went a courting or old man/dan tucker. Don't know which, might be neither. 

***

So I just watched Resistance Pro episode 6, very cool match. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hTyU3UuVUI

Good match, I had fun. They don't put a great deal of storyline in these things. If you've been following this thread, you know I put more stock in that Jerry Springer, Three Ring Circus, Fashion Week part of wrestling than I do the actual wrestling. 

So if you just come out, put on a match and leave, and I still think you're awesome, I think that would speak to the quality of your in ring product. Resistance Pro does that. 

When Jake O'Neil and Scotty "the kid" Young first came out I was like, what a bunch of plain jane, vanilla wrestlers. 

But then they had this awesome technical match. 

Chain wrestling to start, wrist locks to face locks and then more wrist locks. Next thing you know I was seeing suicide dives and dropkicks. O'Neil escaped an atomic drop and countered with a chop block. Thought that was cool. 

Then he did a move called the kill switch. I don't know if you ever seen this thing but it looks great. Basically he double underhooks your arms like a double arm DDT. Then he jumps on your back, digging in his knees, and then he pulls you into a flip, creating a back breaker because his knees are digging into your back when you land. Absolutely killer! 

Great match, recommend it.


----------



## sXeMope

> To paraphrase Pee Wee Herman, "You don't have to see it, Dottie, You were there


Always interesting to see what they add in via backstage segments and remove to make it fit the timeslot. I was really bummed to see that they removed that part in Colt/Sloan. Although perhaps I was wrong and it happened in June vs. Narcis Saint. Seems like more of a Cabana thing though. 



> I don't know, man. I actually like that. I don't like when they lie to the fans and say "Next week" you're gonna see this match. I'm like Dude, we all know these episodes come from the same show, right?


Yeah, I get you. I guess what I mean is rather than say "Tonight" or "Next Week" at the show, just not mention when it's going to happen and let the commentary team say that it's happening next week or whenever. For example: Just have Dan Severn challenge Storm Front to the match and let Mike Barrington say that we'll see it next week.



> I thought you were from there? I haven't noticed a particular accent aside from some Canadian tendencies.


I am, but the accent irritates me endlessly. Sometimes it's thicker in some people than others. Davis and Manson seem to have a thick accent, while Darren Storm and Max Power sound rather "normal."


Hughes is a classic chickenshit heel. He won the belt at the first show I went to back in March of 2011 (He won it from Mr. Fantastic as well. I think Fantastic may have even won it from Hughes prior to that) and with the exception of the few days in the tour last October that Cabana held it, I believe he's held it ever since. 


I'm downloading that episode of CWE now. I'll probably watch it tomorrow if I remember. Checked out their website, see a few guys I've seen before in LCW.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Always interesting to see what they add in via backstage segments and remove to make it fit the timeslot. I was really bummed to see that they removed that part in Colt/Sloan. Although perhaps I was wrong and it happened in June vs. Narcis Saint. Seems like more of a Cabana thing though.


haha, I just like excuses to use pee wee herman references. I'd do the same. And have done with WWE and Ring of Honor. 





sXeMope said:


> I am, but the accent irritates me endlessly. Sometimes it's thicker in some people than others. Davis and Manson seem to have a thick accent, while Darren Storm and Max Power sound rather "normal."
> I guess it's the same thing over here and the "New York" accent. Certain accents just rub people the wrong way.





sXeMope said:


> Hughes is a classic chickenshit heel. He won the belt at the first show I went to back in March of 2011 (He won it from Mr. Fantastic as well. I think Fantastic may have even won it from Hughes prior to that) and with the exception of the few days in the tour last October that Cabana held it, I believe he's held it ever since.
> 
> 
> I'm downloading that episode of CWE now. I'll probably watch it tomorrow if I remember. Checked out their website, see a few guys I've seen before in LCW.


yeah, man, hope you like it. 

***

Some new promotions might be added to this list soon. I got one on there right now. 

International Ring of grapplers comes to us from michigan. They did three episodes but I'm not gonna add them unless I see they're doing more. They got the right idea but I feel like they're done. It's been awhile. 

And the All World Wrestling League has just announced a TV deal. Good for them. no world though on wether or not they plan to post stuff on youtube. I should tweet them about it. 

***

this list has turned me on to a lot of great wrestling. Too much great wrestling. My attitude has now changed, which is a good thing in most respects. I think it's raised the bar in terms of what I expect out of a wrestling company. 

One drawback though is that I no longer want to like these promotions. If I saw promotion that fit this thread in the past I was like "Great! I hope this is good!" Now I'm like, "I hope it sucks, I can't be watching too much wrestling." 

haha, I'm falling behind on research for my holdings. earning calls, sec filings, news. 

***

Metro Pro, for some reason, posted an old match. Michael Strider's retirement match against Adam Pierce. Very cool. Don't know why they did it, but I enjoyed it. 

***

Hoodslam has a new episode out. That should be the bomb. Will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## sXeMope

Wait, do you actually watch most of the stuff in the topic?

mfw






Seriously, the only stuff I watch (TV show format wise) is PRIME, LCW, and Beyond Wrestling and even then I have to be careful that I don't get burnt out and turn myself off from something potentially good.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Wait, do you actually watch most of the stuff in the topic?
> 
> mfw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the only stuff I watch (TV show format wise) is PRIME, LCW, and Beyond Wrestling and even then I have to be careful that I don't get burnt out and turn myself off from something potentially good.


 Oh yeah ... 

About five hours a week from these promotions. 

What do I watch regularly? 

1. Portland Wrestling, but it hasn't been out for a long while. Recently did a lost episode though. Kind of cool. 
2. Xcite Wrestling which came out once every two weeks for three episodes. Now I think they've stopped posting. 
3. LCW, which has been on hiatus for a long while. 
4. CWE, watched about four episodes from them but I can't say how often they put their show out. 
5. Metro Pro is good for one new episode every two weeks. 
6. Ohio Valley is out every thursday. 
7. Victory Commonwealth is out every week. 
8. Insane Championship Wrestling is my favorite, their season has been over for a while unfortunatley. 
9. Hoodslam comes out once a month. 
10. Resistance Pro has released something for two consecutive weeks but there seems to be mostly a two week cycle. 
11. If I find a new promotion I check it out before I rank it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Another entertaining episode of Hoodslam has been posted on their official Youtube channel. I highly recommend this if anyone wants to check out some good wrestling. 

The first match started out with Doc Atrocity and Super Mutant Red Rhino standing in the ring with a creepy circus clown. The Doc wears a green leather face type mask. He claims that Rhino is his robot slave but I reckon I’d know a robot slave if I ever saw one. Rhino’s just a guy in a red hoodie and sweat pants. Has this bad ass Big Van Vader Rhino helmet though, very cool. 

The thing about Doc and Rhino is that they’ve been feuding with the Capcom stable. Particularity Ken and Ryu. Doc took his mic time to comment on who Ken and Ryu would chose to challenge his monster. Apparently Rhino mowed down much of the Street Fighter roster in the past. 

It’s at this point that I should mention that while I am typing this thing on dimetapp I do not currently have a fever. This is the kind of stuff that goes down at Hoodslam all the time. How do they avoid copyright lawsuits? I have no idea. 

Ken and Ryu eventually came out and introduced Rhino’s newest challenger, E. Honda. They even had the E. Honda theme playing. E. Honda was played by an obese white guy but nobody seemed to mind. 

The first thing E. Honda did was suplex the clown. The next thing I knew, Doc Atrocity is sitting on the turnbuckles, controlling Rhino with an Rc remote. 

This wasn’t a five star match. E. Honda hit Rhino with a lot of palm strikes (What else?) and a super kick at one point. 

There were loads of run ins. I think the entire roster got super kicked by the time it was over. Ken and Ryu hit the Shoryuken and the Hadoken respectively ... 

A fun little spectacle but not much of a match. 

The main event though ... holy shit! 

Their main event was a never before seen encounter between Drake Younger, known for Deathmatch wrestling, and former WWE/TNA star Brian Kendrick. 

Both men had impressive matches in past Hoodslam events so I wasn’t surprised when this one kicked as much ass as it did. 

Both men started off with chain wrestling, keeping everything on the mat. The Hoodslam commentary team played this up, being subtly sarcastic about Younger’s hardcore tendencies perhaps. To his credit, Younger can wrestle well in that technical style. 

This match spilled outside the ring. Things got nastier as Younger and Kendrick exchanged punches out of the sight line of Hoodslam’s commentary team. Kevin Gil and Joe Brody took guesses at what was going on based on crowd reaction. They weren’t that far off surprisingly. 

The action really picked up when the two got back in the ring. Kendrick would push Younger back outside. Since there is no barrier in Hoodslam, Younger was essentially crowd surfing when Kendrick hit the ropes and delivered a devastating dropkick. 

Younger would recover though, and hit sick improvised suplexes and Japanese arm drags. At one point he jumped out of the ring to nail Kendrick with a senton splash. 

The winner of the match would call it the biggest win of his career and kiss the Hoodslam logo in the center of the ring. But I won’t ruin that for ya. Check it out here ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRib9lCQ68o


----------



## sXeMope

Gonna download that now for Drake vs. Kendrick.


----------



## Al Borland

Thank you RoosterSmith for getting me on to Hoodslam I'm marking out bro! :mark:


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Gonna download that now for Drake vs. Kendrick.


I dug it. 



Al Borland said:


> Thank you RoosterSmith for getting me on to Hoodslam I'm marking out bro! :mark:


Well, hell man, no problem. Glad you liked it because Hoodslam isn't for everybody. It's simultaneously too Hardcore and too Silly for a lot of people. haha. 

But yeah, I love it. 

***

So how many of you Mother Fudgers ever thought that Nikolai Volkov would ever be mentioned in the other wrestling section? Well he is now! Victory Commonwealth Wrestling featured the legend himself, the former WWE Tag Team Champion took on Rex Adkins in Adkin's Showcase episode. 

The episode featured two matches the last one being the better one, a bout for the open weigh title. Horrible aesthetic, that belt. 

Wrestling wasn't great but if you ever wanted to see a Volkov match again (Why?) this is your shot. I actually like this kind of stuff, just wish they would have done more with him. 

The last match was fun if not a wrestling clinic. 

Rex is watchable, he does the multiple power bomb thing which I enjoy and he's got a nice lariat. What I like best about Rex is his manager. At first I thought she was some kind of a military officer from a third world Asian country. But then I thought, her ass is hanging out, so she's probably a stripper. At press time I'm still asking myself this question. 

Gunderson, their champ going into this episode, struggle to lock in the crossface chicken wing a couple of times but when he did I was impressed. And He also headbutted Rex's wrist which I have never seen before in my life. 

So watchable title match here. 

Watchable episode, although the previous two installments of this show were good. (Remember, on my emotional rating scale, 'Good' is better than 'watchable.') 

So I'm not sure if this is the first episode you should watch to get into things. But here's a link anyway. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0jRGoAiD-Q

***

What's out right now? Ohio Valley. Mr. Pectacular tried to kill himself in the last episode so I'll be checking that. 

I reckon that's about it.


----------



## sXeMope

*CWE Episode 29*

*Mike Mission vs. Bobby Collins*
- Meh. Nothing impressive. Mike Mission is rather horrid and Collins isn't much better. 

*Marius & Anderson Tyson Moore vs. Darren Dalton & Robby Royce*
- Good tag match. I've seen Marius live twice and he was great. ATM seems like a really cocky heel who could be a moderately big star some day. Dalton and Royce both seem like generic power guys who are good for what they are. 


Overall, it was a decent show I guess. Good to watch, but nothing to go out of your way to see. 

- CWE should really increase their production value. A new camera for backstage promos would be great. As would the volume of the commentary and better graphics. 

- Sons Of Anarchy. Really? I realize it's a popular thing right now and it could he a cheap way to get over but do you really need to rip the gimmick so blatantly? 

- I think CWE actually has a deal with NL Pro (Another local promotion). I saw Metallo(?) on their Facebook roster page a while ago. Not sure if that affects Danny Duggan's (And Marius for that matter) future in LCW. I certainly hope it doesn't. 



*Hoodslam Ep.15*

*Super Red Rhino 2099 vs. (Didn't catch the name)*
- Wasn't good wrestling by any means. But it was certainly interesting. 

*Drake Younger vs. Brian Kendrick*
- Really good match. Really hope this happens again in a bigger promotion, where it can get proper recognition. 

First episode of Hoodslam I've seen. It's certainly...interesting. I'm not a character guy but I'll be keeping an eye on reviews of their shows because if they put out more matches like Younger/Kendrick I'll have to check it out. Only real complaint was the commentary


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> *CWE Episode 29*
> 
> *Mike Mission vs. Bobby Collins*
> - Meh. Nothing impressive. Mike Mission is rather horrid and Collins isn't much better.
> 
> *Marius & Anderson Tyson Moore vs. Darren Dalton & Robby Royce*
> - Good tag match. I've seen Marius live twice and he was great. ATM seems like a really cocky heel who could be a moderately big star some day. Dalton and Royce both seem like generic power guys who are good for what they are.
> 
> 
> Overall, it was a decent show I guess. Good to watch, but nothing to go out of your way to see.
> 
> - CWE should really increase their production value. A new camera for backstage promos would be great. As would the volume of the commentary and better graphics.
> 
> - Sons Of Anarchy. Really? I realize it's a popular thing right now and it could he a cheap way to get over but do you really need to rip the gimmick so blatantly?
> 
> - I think CWE actually has a deal with NL Pro (Another local promotion). I saw Metallo(?) on their Facebook roster page a while ago. Not sure if that affects Danny Duggan's (And Marius for that matter) future in LCW. I certainly hope it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hoodslam Ep.15*
> 
> *Super Red Rhino 2099 vs. (Didn't catch the name)*
> - Wasn't good wrestling by any means. But it was certainly interesting.
> 
> *Drake Younger vs. Brian Kendrick*
> - Really good match. Really hope this happens again in a bigger promotion, where it can get proper recognition.
> 
> First episode of Hoodslam I've seen. It's certainly...interesting. I'm not a character guy but I'll be keeping an eye on reviews of their shows because if they put out more matches like Younger/Kendrick I'll have to check it out. Only real complaint was the commentary


The biggest bit about that match was when ATM hit that Sin Cara thing, that rock bottom off the top rope? I was like ... whoa ... 

And then Royce kind of snapped out of it and hit that submission move. Icing on the cake. 

I know! Sons of Anarchy was crazy. They probably don't make any money and you could say the same thing about Hoodslam, so if anybody gets wind of it, what are they gonna do? Sue them for 500 bucks? 

Better than TNA's verison right? haha. 

I actually loved the Hoodslam Commentary team. But it's the idea that I'm surprised more people don't start doing, the idea of a live commentary team that the audience can hear.

Mentallo had a really good match a few episodes back. I like that guy.


----------



## sXeMope

Not a knock on CWE or Hoodslam but I don't think they're big enough for the creators of the infringed gimmicks to care. And even if by some fluke that they are aware of it, the cost of the court proceedings would probably be more than what they could get.

Just curious: Overall, how is Resistance Pro? Considering downloading the episodes (I always download/rip from YouTube because it's more convenient for me) but I don't want to download it and end up wasting my time. What would you say the best episode(s) are? I own two shows on DVD but I've yet to watch them. I do know that Robert Anthony and quite a few other known indy names have competed there.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Not a knock on CWE or Hoodslam but I don't think they're big enough for the creators of the infringed gimmicks to care. And even if by some fluke that they are aware of it, the cost of the court proceedings would probably be more than what they could get.
> 
> Exactly.
> Just curious: Overall, how is Resistance Pro? Considering downloading the episodes (I always download/rip from YouTube because it's more convenient for me) but I don't want to download it and end up wasting my time. What would you say the best episode(s) are? I own two shows on DVD but I've yet to watch them. I do know that Robert Anthony and quite a few other known indy names have competed there.


I like resistance pro a lot. The wrestling is good, I've seen every episode of the 2.0 version of their show. 

They are not very storyline driven, the show is only to promote their DVD. So they give you a little taste of a feud and then drop it. But the matcehs are solid. I recommend the last two episodes for sure. I like the one with their champ, Ego whatever his name is, fought a big caveman looking dude. you wouldn't think that would be cool but it was. 

Even the short matches are good, one episode was like 12 minutes long but solid. Mickie KNuckles Vs D'Arcy Dixon was their best so far.

Belt looks weak though, it's just the WWE heavyweight belt with an R on it. haha. probably something I care about that no one else does.


----------



## sXeMope

I may have to check them out. I've been a fan of Ego for a long time. He was actually under contract with WWE in FCW's early days but for whatever reason they released him. Is there actually any difference format wise to the original series (Which is/was YouTube) and the 2.0 series? From what I can see all the original episodes are around an hour long.


Anyways, LCW Season 2 hype video. This excites me...If they upload the episodes somewhat quickly this time around. I don't have cable so that's my only way to watch.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ladies and Gentlemen ... 

Bitches and Assholes ... 

It is time ...

FOR THE GOLDEN COCKS!!! 

(That's a Hoodslam reference, I actually don't think you guys are bitches or assholes. I just realized I don't have the confidence to pull that off.) 

BEST OUTFIT has to go to Jesse Godderz's Bunny suit. Man, that thing is awesome. I don't know why he's so pissed I would love to wrestle in that thing. (OVW) 

BEST HOLY ****! MOMENT. Don't call it a come back! Godderz goes from trying to kill himself to kind of/sort of winning a Tag Team Match. That's impressive, not a lot of people can do that. (OVW) 

MIC SKILLS THAT PAY THE BILLS. Drake Younger's speech at Hoodslam. Dat Class. (Hoodslam)

Match of the Week. Drake Younger Vs The Brian Kendrick. You ever see a guy get dropkicked while crowd surfing? Me neither! (Hoodslam)

Show of the Week. Hoodslam, episode 15, Drinko De Mayo, Party Like a Chuppacabra. One great match, one crazy ass spectacle. That's all you need right there. 




sXeMope said:


> I may have to check them out. I've been a fan of Ego for a long time. He was actually under contract with WWE in FCW's early days but for whatever reason they released him. Is there actually any difference format wise to the original series (Which is/was YouTube) and the 2.0 series? From what I can see all the original episodes are around an hour long.
> 
> 
> Anyways, LCW Season 2 hype video. This excites me...If they upload the episodes somewhat quickly this time around. I don't have cable so that's my only way to watch.


Not much of a trailer but I am psyched for season two. 

You should tweet or comment on LCW's facebook page. Promotions that small are usually responsive. It may or may not help but I think you can expect to get the show about a month or two after it airs if they give it an okay to post the episodes on Youtube. 

Portland Wrestling used to do it the next day, and TCW still does it the same week I think. Hope Portland Comes back. Still haven't heard anything. 

About Resistance Pro, it seems like 2.0 is just for Youtube while I think they had some kind of local deal for the first version. That's about it. It still might be worth checking out the first version, but I wouldn't know anything about it.


----------



## sXeMope

I literally asked LCW like 5 times when the TV episodes were gonna be uploaded. Originally it was "in a couple of weeks". That was before they stopped for a while. I asked in May/June and was told "today". I honestly lost hope for ever seeing them and probably never would have known had I not popped into this thread and saw you mention it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ohio Valley wasn't as good this week. They have a lot of segments for an hour of programming and they didn't all go well. Rob Terry and his new tag partner did well, I liked the Miss Ohio Valley thing, even if it was a bit stupid. Olivencia and Bradely are money. Gotta Love Godderz and Switchblade. 

But yeah, just a meh episode. 

A big drawback to the Miss Ohio Valley thing is that it takes time away from the Women's wrestling. That's not a good thing. Ohio is one of those promotions that might benefit from two women's matches on the card. (More interesting characters in the women's division then men.) But I reckon they won't until WWE and TNA start doing the same. 

WWE is on their way, I think. Total Divas has been a welcome catalyst. We gotta keep our eyes on Kaitlin as AJ fueds with the TD girls. We gotta hope she doesn't fall by the wayside. They're kind of trendsetters, if WWE does it other promotions like Ohio Valley might too. 



sXeMope said:


> I literally asked LCW like 5 times when the TV episodes were gonna be uploaded. Originally it was "in a couple of weeks". That was before they stopped for a while. I asked in May/June and was told "today". I honestly lost hope for ever seeing them and probably never would have known had I not popped into this thread and saw you mention it.


That's a shame man. I wish the internet was more profitable for these promotions than it is now. That would motivate them more in terms of pumping them out. 

500-1,000 views may not mean much to Youtube but Youtube isn't the only game in town so to speak. I'm sure some local businesses might wanna get in on the internet action. I once saw a guy selling sponsorships to some kind of street fair or something. So my thinking is, no matter how small the event, there is always someone who might wanna sponsor it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

This week Resistance Pro TV featured a tag team title match and an interesting human interest story. 

A team named Lockdown holds the Tag Team Championship. Two guys named Sug D and Epic. They’re on a kind of work release program from some prison and it’s been working out so far. So much so that their warden just filed an application for early release. For some reason (I hate the prison system in this country, I really do.) it would be really good for them if they win their next match on September 7th’s ALIVE! event. No idea why. 

Obviously this is a great story. You got two guys in jail, you give them a chance to better themselves and they win the tag titles. Awesome. Hope everything works out for ‘em. 

Color commentator, C-Red, didn’t want to call their defense against Mad Man Pondo and Brady Pierce because of its brutality. 

Pondo stapled Epic’s testicles together early but as the match went on Lockdown proved to be a better team. After Sug D took out Pondo by suplexing him on a wooden pallet they were able to double team Pierce for most of the match. No tagging was necessary under the hardcore stipulation of the bout. 

D would go low with a chop block while Epic went high with a clothesline. One would hold Pierce down while the other hit him. Those kind of things. 

Where it got interesting though, is when Pierce made a comeback! Besides being larger, Pierce was also the best conditioned man in the ring and there’s a possibility that he can take on Lockdown by himself. 

Not the best match, not the worst. Certainly not the most brutal. You’d think a guy named C-Red would be up for a hardcore match every now and again. 

And it was nice to see Lucy Mendez make an appearance. She’s one of my Metro Pro faves.

Lucy looked lovely as always but will she ever be in a match in Resistance Pro? Would be a good opportunity for her. The caliber of wrestling is better than in Metro Pro, I think. Love Metro Pro though.


----------



## sXeMope

Where can one watch that episode of Resistance? I love a good garbage hardcore match every now and then.


PRIME #186 write-up from PRIMEwrestling.com


Spoiler: PRIME #186






> "THE LOST" PRIME TV #188: TABLE MATCH & HOSTILE TAKEOVER
> 
> During our hiatus from television, we'll be re-capping the episodes we've already taped that haven't yet made air, in order to best keep you fans up to speed with all the goings-on in PRIME, and so all of our fans can be fully prepared for the culmination - October 20's Wrestlelution 6 live event and iPPV!
> 
> One of the most news-worthy episodes taped of PRIME TV kicked off with one-on-one action as "Handicapped Hero" Gregory Iron battled one-half of the twosome that dethroned him (and a banned-from-the-building Zach Gowen) of the PRIME Tag Titles, Jeremy Madrox, who of course partners with Marion Fontaine to form the Brotherhood of Mustachioed Brawlers (B.O.M.B.) within The Megalomaniacs. Greg has spent weeks asking for nothing more than a fair shot to prove he & Zach are the better wrestlers & team, and just as it seemed Greg had a chance to do so here at least in singles action... The Megalomaniacs changed the rules again.
> 
> Madrox & Upper Management's Aaron Maguire made a call on-the-fly... or so we're led to believe. Maguire, who just happened to have a rope in his possession, changed the match stipulation to force Greg, already obviously afflicted with cerebral palsy, to wrestle with even more of a disadvantage, with one arm tied behind his back. This, obviously, shifted the momentum to the side of Madrox, as Greg did all he could just to attempt to survive. After several minutes of defenseless punishment, Greg had no choice but to kick Madrox below the belt to get himself intentionally disqualified to stop the madness. Justin LaBar, the forced servant to The Megalomaniacs who was spending his third week as guest ring announcer in place of the suspended Pedro DeLuca, helped free Iron from the ties that bind him, which led to "The Handicapped Hero" seeking physical revenge. Unfortunately, this brought out fellow Megalomaniacs Marion Fontaine, Rickey Shane Page, Matthew Justice & Marti Belle, who not only levied a painful and unfair assault onto Iron, but decided to choose now to flex their ultimate power, completely hijacking the entire show for their own personal glory.
> 
> As chaos reigned in-ring, we saw pre-recorded comments from "M-Dogg" Matt Cross, who made it clear Matthew Justice's recent attempts at avoiding him and a potential one-on-one meeting for the PRIME Television Title will not deter Cross in his quest for revenge, after Justice sold out to Megalomania at the expense of the entire company.
> 
> Our cameras bring you to the office of Commissioner Vic Travagliante as he works on his laptop to get his thoughts on various current events, but he's interrupted by a phone call. The voice on the other end is loud and deep enough to be very audible... it's "The Man Beast" Rhino. Vic, similarly to rumors we'd heard in recent weeks, made one last ditch effort to recruit the Extreme Original to the Megalomaniacs, intimating Rhino wouldn't be back in PRIME until he learned how to tow the company line. Rhino verbally lit into Vic with an angry barrage. Rhino has one goal... he wants a piece of Krimson following the attack by Krimson & the DWS that put Rhino out of PRIME following Rhino's match with Johnny Gargano last fall. Rhino promised he would find a way back into the company and make everyone pay.
> 
> Vic, ego bruised and feelings hurt, made a bee-line toward the ring intent on taking his anger toward Rhino out on everyone else.
> 
> Back in the ring, The Megalomaniacs continued to hold the ring and live crowd hostage, spending the past several minutes extolling their own virtues, and putting the spotlight all on them. As "Commissioner T" joined them, the mood became more serious. First, Vic relieved Justin LaBar of his ring announcer duties as punishment for LaBar helping Gregory Iron earlier. LaBar is ordered to head back to Vic's office and get back to his other job... cleaning. Vic opted to take over ring announcing duties in the hopes he could announce Rickey Shane Page as the NEW PRIME Champion at the end of the night.
> 
> Our next scheduled match involved the recently returning Mr. RBI Izeah Bonds, but the match-up didn't get anywhere close to starting, as RBI was mauled by every Megalomaniac at the request of Vic, because he was "bored" with what he was seeing. Another example of a blatant mis-use of power.
> 
> We then saw pre-recorded comments from Johnny Gargano, or at least or attempt to gain comments. A week ago following his win over Marion Fontaine, Gargano was handed a mysterious note by a stagehand. Rumors suggest it was a note handed down by the Commish himself, and may concern Gargano's future within the company. A subdued Gargano declined comment on the contents of the note.
> 
> Our cameras followed Justin LaBar back to Vic's offce to resume his janitorial duties, but before we could get much comment from Justin on the situation, LaBar made a curious discovery... Vic, in his haste and anger from the Rhino phone call, had left his laptop wide open and all alone. Keep in mind, six months ago, it was Vic stealing LaBar's laptop that helped greatly in The Megalomaniacs' takeover of PRIME to begin with. With every Megalomaniac otherwise distracted, LaBar sat down at the laptop and began to see if he could dig up some dirt of his own.
> 
> The oblivious Megalomaniacs continued to gloat and hot dog center-ring, as Vic invited them all back to a private viewing room where he has set up a big-screen television to watch Rickey Shane Page win the PRIME Championship.
> 
> As the mood grew festive amongst the group, things quickly turned violent once PRIME Champion Krimson and top challenger Rickey Shane Page were unleashed upon one another. Chairs, steel, guardrails, and pain were the order of the day and keep in mind it was a Table Match - you had to drive your opponent through a table to win. As Krimson, began to get the upper-hand, The Megalomaniacs emptied from their viewing room, beginning their THIRD assault of the hour. DWS member Gory emerged from the darkness to help his leader, and the chaos only continued from there. PRIME Foundation members Bobby Beverly, Matt Cross, then Johnny Gargano himself all emerged to enter the fight. As the warring factions brawled to the back, Gargano remained, furiously battling Page as Krimson laid prone on the table. Page shrugged off all of Gargano's hardest-hitting offense, to mount the turnbuckle to dive onto the injured champion. However, Gargano recovered and caught Page precariously perched, sending him crashing hard down below. While it was Johnny's goal to send Page into Krimson and eliminate two top rivals with one motion, Krimson had moved from the table just in time, meaning with Rickey going through the jagged wood and steel, Krimson had retained the PRIME Championship. While Gargano inadvertently assisted the "Embodiment of Evil", it was clear that night there was no respect, no admiration, for anyone especially surrounding the fate of the PRIME Championship.
> 
> NEXT WEEK: What happened with Justin LaBar and Vic's laptop? And how will this shape October 20's Wrestlelution 6 live iPPV supercard?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Hey Mopey, to answer your question about resistance, their official channel on Youtube there's a link to all these things that I bring up in the original post. 

And here as well ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyYeJCyCugM

I fear it might not be the best garbage hardcore match ... 

but hell, Lucy Mendez!!!! Hope she wrestles there, she's involved in a good storyline in Metro Pro but she needs work in the ring. Resistance would be a good opportunity. 



sXeMope said:


> Where can one watch that episode of Resistance? I love a good garbage hardcore match every now and then.
> 
> 
> PRIME #186 write-up from PRIMEwrestlingl.com


Nice review. 

Sounds like a cool episode. 

Justin LaBar wears a lot of hats. He also write wrestling articles. I remember once he wrote that McMahon lost half of his fortune. His idea was that the WWE was worth half of what it was worth ten years ago. And he was right, but he couldn't separate the WWE asset from Vince McMahon's personal fortune. I explained it in the comment section and he wrote me back, "Good explanation." He seemed cool about it so I mentioned that he should write up a retraction. 

Never wrote me back about that ... Haha ... 

But seems like a cool guy all the same. Hope he gets the company back. That other guy's a dick. 

Hey, man, I don't care personally, I'm not super into Prime, but would you mind terribly wrapping up the spoilers into spoiler tags? I reckon we might have some Prime fans in this thread, although that was a while ago. 

Spoiler="Prime" goes before the spoiler and .... /spoiler goes after it. You gotta put both of those commands inside these things , [ ] [ ] 

If it's not too much trouble. 

***

Watched TCW yesterday. Not good. I admit that in a better mood I might have given the episode a "Watchable" Yesterday, but instead I gave it a "Sucks" rating. 

Main problem with the match was Kincaide VS Saxton, I like Saxton a lot but this match sucked. I wouldn't wish that match on anyone and it was match four out of seven in their series. Jesus Christ ... 

Americos Vs Shultz was okay but I thought it was too slow. You wanna see Americos flying around that ring you know? It was good towards the end with Flying cross bodies to the outside and Americos working very hard to claim the corner for a swanton. 

But yeah, slow man. 

And it had the same problem the other match had, Sigmon Vs Purple Haze. Purple Haze and Shultz were already standing in the ring. Come on, man, what is this the 1980's? 

Man, Funk That! (90's rap referance, sorry, listening to a lot of Pandora now that they've done away with mobile limits. :dance)

But Sigmon has improved a lot as an entertainer. This new persona, I'm big on it. 

I actually liked the Americos and Sigmon matches but the main event took about as long and really stunk up the joint. 

***

I don't know if this is real or not but Mike Berry might be retired from wrestling after what happened in his last match. Just sucks to hear that for a lot of reasons. 

Besides being one of the few double threats in TCW, you just never wanna see a guy walk away from the biz unless it's under his own terms. 

Best of luck to that guy. Great speech at the end.


----------



## Lane

n b 4 TCW comes on to defend the episode.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> n b 4 TCW comes on to defend the episode.


haha, nothing wrong with defending and going back and forth politely. There might be a lot of people out there who like the kind of wrestling on display by Saxton and Kincaid. But the conversation has to be done with a level of decorum and civility. 

Two words that I apparently know how to spell unless my auto correct is turned off. 

***

checked out CZW recently. I suppose they are no longer offering the subscription service? What a shame.


----------



## USAUSA1

I actually like that TCW episode.


----------



## sXeMope

My apologies for neglecting to put the PRIME write-up in a spoiler. Slipped my mind honestly. And it was a copy & paste from their site so it could be a while before we see them so I wasn't sure if it would apply anyways. Fixed it now though. 


Beyond Wrestling All Killer 18 was posted if anyone's interested. I didn't see it in the first post so I'm not sure. Beyond is a pretty interesting concept IMO. Their tapings have no fans, just the other wrestlers around the ring. Kind of a underground fight club type feel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiqWWw0rnkQ


----------



## Concrete

sXeMope said:


> My apologies for neglecting to put the PRIME write-up in a spoiler. Slipped my mind honestly. And it was a copy & paste from their site so it could be a while before we see them so I wasn't sure if it would apply anyways. Fixed it now though.
> 
> 
> Beyond Wrestling All Killer 18 was posted if anyone's interested. I didn't see it in the first post so I'm not sure. Beyond is a pretty interesting concept IMO. Their tapings have no fans, just the other wrestlers around the ring. Kind of a underground fight club type feel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiqWWw0rnkQ


Beyond is very "indy" in style of their work usually but it is a lot of fun. Their show, Americanrana, was a lot of fun live though it was also a style I feel I would have dreaded on a DVD viewing. Their All Killer episodes seem to be coming out more frequently which is nice. 

Here's some Xcite news. We might not be seeing stuff for awhile since sadly their was an issue with a fan at the last show which has put the promoter in a pickle with the NYSAC. Hopefully that is resolved sooner rather than later since they were putting forth a nice product with faces I'm not used to seeing.


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> Beyond is very "indy" in style of their work usually but it is a lot of fun. Their show, Americanrana, was a lot of fun live though it was also a style I feel I would have dreaded on a DVD viewing. Their All Killer episodes seem to be coming out more frequently which is nice.


I've only started following Beyond recently. It's kind of a struggle as there aren't many guys I've heard of and I always struggle to watch stuff if I've never heard of any of them, though I generally watch anything involving Jaka, Dickinson, Corvis, and a few others. I've still enjoyed what I've seen though. I like the environment a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I've been one episode behing OVW this whole time, will check out their latest tonight, put me up to date. Hopefully. Got stuff to do. 



USAUSA1 said:


> I actually like that TCW episode.


That's what this thread is all about, man. I like this, you like that. Let's talk about it. 

There were some good moments in the match. But they mostly came at the end, and I felt like almost the entirety of the beginning could have been cut. 

For example, Kincaid's headscissors on the mat and his work off the springboard. Anything with Kincaid coming off the spring board was awesome. 

But the rest ... zzzzzz .... 





sXeMope said:


> My apologies for neglecting to put the PRIME write-up in a spoiler. Slipped my mind honestly. And it was a copy & paste from their site so it could be a while before we see them so I wasn't sure if it would apply anyways. Fixed it now though.
> 
> 
> Beyond Wrestling All Killer 18 was posted if anyone's interested. I didn't see it in the first post so I'm not sure. Beyond is a pretty interesting concept IMO. Their tapings have no fans, just the other wrestlers around the ring. Kind of a underground fight club type feel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiqWWw0rnkQ


All good, man. Thanks. 

Beyond wrestling is something that I've looked into in the past but I never knew they had a show. Will have to check it out and post it in the OP. Idea sounds interesting. 

EDIT: Put this under internet shows, unless I'm mistaken. It's getting harder now to figure out which ones air on the internet and which ones are on TV somewhere. I was surprised that Commonwealth airs in Toronto but it does. 



Concrete said:


> Beyond is very "indy" in style of their work usually but it is a lot of fun. Their show, Americanrana, was a lot of fun live though it was also a style I feel I would have dreaded on a DVD viewing. Their All Killer episodes seem to be coming out more frequently which is nice.
> 
> Here's some Xcite news. We might not be seeing stuff for awhile since sadly their was an issue with a fan at the last show which has put the promoter in a pickle with the NYSAC. Hopefully that is resolved sooner rather than later since they were putting forth a nice product with faces I'm not used to seeing.


Sucks about Xcite. I was really excited about their atmosphere and ideas. 

The fact that this happened, and the lack of effort going into posting their shows does not bode well. It's a free show, so I can't really get bummed about it ... but the idea that they committed to posting it on their website ("Not too long after it airs," their paraphrased words.) and now their not doing it ... 

Very similar to the Portland Wrestling situation where the owner is being suspected of not being 100% committed. 

Hope it works out though.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

Well, unfortunately, PRIME is still off the air, though they are still taping episodes. I'm starting to get nervous, but I'll stay positive and hope that they come back soon.


----------



## sXeMope

PRIME isn't going anywhere. Worst case scenario they lose TV, but they'll continue to do live events and DVDs/iPPV. I highly doubt that they're going to go out of business. I really hope they're back on the air before Wrestlelution but I doubt they will be and even if they are, they probably wouldn't get caught up in time.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Golden Cocks would be a lot better if Portland and ICW were in season. Kind of a weak week for "Other" Wrasslin'. All the same here we go ... 

BEST OUTFIT: LOCK UP, from Resistance Pro TV's 7th episode. I'm a sucker for tag teams with a theme. 
BEST HOLY SHIT MOMENT: Gotta be Michael Barry retiring from TCW right? I mean shit, that's fucking awful. 
MIC SKILLS THAT PAY THE BILLS: Sug D of LOCKDOWN. Resistance Pro. Marking out over Lucy Mendez. 
MATCH OF THE WEEK: Fatal Four Way in OVW: Marauders Vs Best Team Ever Vs Terry & Anthony Vs Vaez and Hayes. Like I said, it's been a weak week. 
SHOW OF THE WEEK: Gonna give it to Resistance Pro. Good to see some storyline elements introduced into the mix. Shorter than OVW, who might have had this. Maybe that helped, OVW wasn't consistent. 



The Sane Psycho said:


> Well, unfortunately, PRIME is still off the air, though they are still taping episodes. I'm starting to get nervous, but I'll stay positive and hope that they come back soon.


Well, they put out DVDs. I know it sucks buying DVDs, been burned in the past. Wrestling doesn't fit into the medium in my opinion. It needs to be serialized. 

But they're also doing an iPPV. And that should work out better for you because prices tend to be lower. Ten bucks for OVW's Saturday Night Special. 



sXeMope said:


> PRIME isn't going anywhere. Worst case scenario they lose TV, but they'll continue to do live events and DVDs/iPPV. I highly doubt that they're going to go out of business. I really hope they're back on the air before Wrestlelution but I doubt they will be and even if they are, they probably wouldn't get caught up in time.


Good to hear that they're strong financially. I don't think they would try to catch up, I reckon that they'd just start with a new taping. They can always show the lost episodes during an extended rerun period. 

***

OVW's latest episode real quick:

Liked the opening, Olivencia and Bradley's last confrontation before the PPV. Was a little awkward but enjoyable none the less. Dont' know if Jamin's inability to bring down the boom stick was legit or not. Either way, good moves off the top rope. 

The triple threat match was good. Liked it. 

Rock Stat Spud took on Flash Flannigan.


Spoiler: This Match



Getting tired of this shit, Flash comes out every week and cheats. What the fuck? They both did well, enjoyable match, but come on ...



Tag Team match with the mobile homers was meh ... didn't mind it too much. Good backstage segment with the body guy getting interrupted in the middle of his shake weight set. And the gay fella is hilarious. 

Sucks to hear about the women's champ. Hope she comes back. We got two harsh reminders of the short life span of wrestling careers this week. 

Last match was fun. I'm a big fan of the Best Team Ever so ... Not the best match but I dug it.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Well, they put out DVDs. I know it sucks buying DVDs, been burned in the past. Wrestling doesn't fit into the medium in my opinion. It needs to be serialized.
> 
> But they're also doing an iPPV. And that should work out better for you because prices tend to be lower. Ten bucks for OVW's Saturday Night Special.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear that they're strong financially. I don't think they would try to catch up, I reckon that they'd just start with a new taping. They can always show the lost episodes during an extended rerun period.


The good thing about PRIME is that they also sell through SmartMarkVideo, which has a pretty good track record when it comes to DVDs. I've never heard anything bad about them. I've ordered through PRIME directly as well. The only disadvantage is the cases were quite cheap, and the discs were just regular Memorex DVD-R's with the title written on them, didn't have any art on them. Albeit, the things I ordered were from their earlier days. I've only bought the Wrestlelution DVDs to be honest because while I'm not sure, I think they do their stuff similar to LCW in that they'll tape one show live and get so many weeks out of it. Only difference is that they release their shows on DVD as well. I could be wrong though.

Now that I think about it, it is probably more logical for them to use the lost episodes for their next break. It would be really confusing if they were to start after Wrestlelution, and the TV shows would still show the Wrestlelution show being built up to.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> The good thing about PRIME is that they also sell through SmartMarkVideo, which has a pretty good track record when it comes to DVDs. I've never heard anything bad about them. I've ordered through PRIME directly as well. The only disadvantage is the cases were quite cheap, and the discs were just regular Memorex DVD-R's with the title written on them, didn't have any art on them. Albeit, the things I ordered were from their earlier days. I've only bought the Wrestlelution DVDs to be honest because while I'm not sure, I think they do their stuff similar to LCW in that they'll tape one show live and get so many weeks out of it. Only difference is that they release their shows on DVD as well. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Now that I think about it, it is probably more logical for them to use the lost episodes for their next break. It would be really confusing if they were to start after Wrestlelution, and the TV shows would still show the Wrestlelution show being built up to.


Hopefully the savings get passed on to you, in terms of the cases and graphics. 

*** 

Alright so , Beyond WReslting, not loving that. Really dug the venue, really dug the atmosphere but when the show started... really wasn't much of a show. No interviews, no title matches, nothing going on. 

though I admit some of the moves were cool. 

***

Victory Commonwealth Wrestling slipped an episode by me somehow. This was a good one. I ranked three of the last four as good, on got ranked watchable. 

REally cool tag match between REVELATION & THE ROYAL GUARDS. REvelation has this Road Warrior gimmick. Scurge stood out in this match. Has a sick powerbomb, spear, and a big suplex. Loved his shoulder tackles in the corner too. Did a razor's edge at one point. 

Cool match betwen the former openweight champ, Goliath Ayala. I liked watching this guy wrestle. Took on the Maltese Falcon. 

Goliath's manager will probably get my Mic Skill award at the end of the week. he joined Lord Henries in the commentary booth, they might be the best team in canada. 

Hope that's a permanent situation. 

Good show all around. interesting little bit at the end where one guy came out hurt. they suspect his manager might have done it.


----------



## pgi86

http://www.youtube.com/user/nwaRingWarriors/videos

^ A couple of days ago Ring Warriors out of Florida posted a documentary/preview of sorts in preparation for the debut of their new weekly show. A lot of big talk by them. Hope they can back it up. The roster has some familiar names (Tomko, Big Vito, Steve Corino, Adam Pearce, Jesse Neal, Kory Chavis, etc.) and a lot of local guys. Anyway, I thought I'd mention the show here. The first episode is supposed to be going online tomorrow.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Hopefully the savings get passed on to you, in terms of the cases and graphics.
> 
> ***
> 
> Alright so , Beyond Wrestling, not loving that. Really dug the venue, really dug the atmosphere but when the show started... really wasn't much of a show. No interviews, no title matches, nothing going on.
> 
> though I admit some of the moves were cool.


Well, it was $5 per DVD. Like I said, old shows. Probably the promoter trying to clear up some space in his basement. 


Beyond is something you'd really struggle to get into if you're a story-driven fan. It's really wrestling stripped down to it's basics. There are stories (Mangue's transformation into Jaka and refusing to speak until he's #1 on the leaderboard for example) but it's something you need to really follow to see.


----------



## USAUSA1

This is from the PWA Show Facebook page:

"Last night at TCW Wrestling was interesting for sure. I have to say that The Tommy Dreamer and Dan The Beast Severn were CLASS acts. Were willing to meet the fans and actually seemed to enjoy being at the event.

It was strange being confronted by Staff members, who seemed to want to start a fight, while trying to do some interviews. (This shall be discussed on the show at a future time) One of those staff members included Col Tom Parker, who seemed to have a chip on his shoulder the entire night and continued to give me an evil eye as the night went on.

I was looking forward to Severn vs Vordell, it's too bad the lights went out for over half the match. It was entertaining watching the guy responsible for the lights flip out, throw things, yell, and act strange in general. So I missed most of that match.

Dreamer put on a hell of a match with Gilbert. Street fights are always fun. My boy, King Shane, was put on a pre-TV match, and tapped out to Sigmon. Wasn't happy with that but eh, what are you going to do?

So I wish I could have enjoyed the show much more but getting attitude while showing up kind of ruined the night for me. Especially never have Staff members show up and talk to us was weird as well.

Best of luck to #TCW. Shoot us a message if you want any tips on how to tighten the ship up.

@daveofpwa"


----------



## RoosterSmith

New Botch o Mania is out. 

Edit:No it's not, sorry. Old WCW match. 

And leave it to the great state of Nevada to deliver two new promotions. Future Stars of Wrestling & the REno Wrestle Factory. 

Don't know if I should put in the Wrestle factory. On one hand, they haven't done an episode in four months, but on the other hand, they released every episode on the same day. 18 episodes! 

So that could be part of their unique process. Don't know what to make of that. 

Future Stars has a deal with the CW affiliate. That's official. 







pgi86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/nwaRingWarriors/videos
> 
> ^ A couple of days ago Ring Warriors out of Florida posted a documentary/preview of sorts in preparation for the debut of their new weekly show. A lot of big talk by them. Hope they can back it up. The roster has some familiar names (Tomko, Big Vito, Steve Corino, Adam Pearce, Jesse Neal, Kory Chavis, etc.) and a lot of local guys. Anyway, I thought I'd mention the show here. The first episode is supposed to be going online tomorrow.


That's good news man. Always great to have a new weekly show. I will check this out but in case I forget, post a link if the show actually gets online yeah? I shouldn't miss it though, I subscribed. 

When it comes to wrestling, Florida ain't no joke. 



sXeMope said:


> Well, it was $5 per DVD. Like I said, old shows. Probably the promoter trying to clear up some space in his basement.
> 
> 
> Beyond is something you'd really struggle to get into if you're a story-driven fan. It's really wrestling stripped down to it's basics. There are stories (Mangue's transformation into Jaka and refusing to speak until he's #1 on the leaderboard for example) but it's something you need to really follow to see.


Yeah, picked up on that right away. Like the commentary though. 

Would be nice to have just one storyline type thing in there. just one. I don't think you'd ever wanna go full anything. If i ever started a wrestling promotion, I'd want at least one really sound technical match per episodic interval. (Yes, even a grass root promotion should be considering production in these days. DVD's, Internet show, whatever. Doesn't matter how small you are.) On the flip side of that, companies like this would wanna have one crazy Jerry Springer, three ring circus moment. 

But, it's always good to have your core audience appeased. To quote Hank Azaria's Claude character, "I'm just happy that you are for scuba."


----------



## Concrete

Beyond Wrestling isn't a "TV show" or in this case internet show ran promotion. They are more your traditional talked about indy on the interweb. Not so much WF but go on twitter and that's what you are going to see. The show is more of a way to give guys matches to put on their "reel" I believe. Most guys, if not all, on the All Killer shows work for free. It isn't an approach I enjoy so much but that's what promotions like them and AIW are going to. Beyond manages high 100s or 1000s of views on their videos so good on them.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Beyond Wrestling isn't a "TV show" or in this case internet show ran promotion. They are more your traditional talked about indy on the interweb. Not so much WF but go on twitter and that's what you are going to see. The show is more of a way to give guys matches to put on their "reel" I believe. Most guys, if not all, on the All Killer shows work for free. It isn't an approach I enjoy so much but that's what promotions like them and AIW are going to. Beyond manages high 100s or 1000s of views on their videos so good on them.


Guess I just look at everything as opportunity. Especially if you're gonna get 1,000 plus eyeballs on your promotion. But yeah, it's cool about the reels.


----------



## sXeMope

I don't think Beyond is really aiming to be a big fed like you're talking about. It's more for wrestling for fun without politics and backstage drama, and getting your name out there like mentioned. I think they've become a lot bigger than they ever thought they would be. I do agree that some guys could certainly use some character development, but with saying that I realize that doing that would really defeat the purpose of the concept.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> I don't think Beyond is really aiming to be a big fed like you're talking about. It's more for wrestling for fun without politics and backstage drama, and getting your name out there like mentioned. I think they've become a lot bigger than they ever thought they would be. I do agree that some guys could certainly use some character development, but with saying that I realize that doing that would really defeat the purpose of the concept.


Well, you gotta stay in your lane, I agree with you there. 

However, I think we could have our cake and eat it two with Beyond Wrestling. When you got three twenty minute matches per episode (More like 17) I think you could dedicate 2minutes per match towards extracurricular stuff. 

But as you said, if that isn't the intention in the first place, why bother?


----------



## Lane

In regards to the TCW news. Lol.


----------



## pgi86

Ring Warriors TV episode 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYFhLZRXKmI


----------



## USAUSA1

Ring warriors is ok, it just look like a Florida version of Championship of Hollywood. They suffer from the same thing everybody else suffer from, I don't have a reason to tune in next week.


----------



## Lane

Apparently TCW tore down SAW flyers in Tennessee. This is hilarious because TCW doesnt run reg there but SAW does.


----------



## Concrete

DON'T YOU TOUCH SAW, TCW!


----------



## RoosterSmith

pgi86 said:


> Ring Warriors TV episode 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYFhLZRXKmI


Will check it out tomorrow. Will give my thoughts and such. Thanks PG.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Ring warriors is ok, it just look like a Florida version of Championship of Hollywood. They suffer from the same thing everybody else suffer from, I don't have a reason to tune in next week.


I can understand the comparisons between Ring Warriors and CWF Hollywood. It's similar. However, I'm actually very excited about Ring Warriors. I do not believe it to be as boring as CWFH. And I gotta give some slack on the first episode, they probably wanted to show a lot of talent. I think it's possible that they'll have fewer matches next week, the ones they do have will be longer. And maybe we'll start to see some story lines develop. Develop doesn't have an E at the end? I don't know spell check ...

But I liked the show, always good to see Pierce. They seem to be commited to the look and characters that make wrestling great. Bobo, Bobo's opponent, Chance Prophet. Russian guy was funny. WRestling isn't terrible. Watchable show. 

But I think we may have a bigger find in Future Stars of Wrestling coming out of Vegas. They got a show called High Octane. Looks like this lot has a little bit of money or at least access to a venue that has two nice projection screens and some good lighing set up. 

Disco inferno does color commentary. Funny Bone Vs Brian cage is my match of the week so far. Didn't love the other two matches but I didn't hate them either. Will tune in next week for the thiry minute iron man.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm gonna download Ring Warriors and check it out. I generally don't watch most of the stuff posted in this thread but I recognize a few more names than I usually do. Plus, the name sounds cool.


Irrelevant, but I'm getting cable again in a couple of weeks (Haven't had cable since '10 which is why I watch LCW on YouTube and why I have absolutely no idea what's going on in WWE/TNA right now (Not that I particularly care). It apparently comes with a PVR. If I can figure out a way to get it from aforementioned PVR to a file on my computer, I'll attempt uploading it for anyone who wants to watch. , because who knows how long it'll be before LCW posts them officially.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> I'm gonna download Ring Warriors and check it out. I generally don't watch most of the stuff posted in this thread but I recognize a few more names than I usually do. Plus, the name sounds cool.
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, but I'm getting cable again in a couple of weeks (Haven't had cable since '10 which is why I watch LCW on YouTube and why I have absolutely no idea what's going on in WWE/TNA right now (Not that I particularly care). It apparently comes with a PVR. If I can figure out a way to get it from aforementioned PVR to a file on my computer, I'll attempt uploading it for anyone who wants to watch. , because who knows how long it'll be before LCW posts them officially.


You'd be my hero bro. I loves me some Mr. Fantastic, Brother! You might like Hulu better than cable. "Cord Cutting" has been quite the trend according to the financial news I've read lately.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> You'd be my hero bro. I loves me some Mr. Fantastic, Brother! You might like Hulu better than cable. "Cord Cutting" has been quite the trend according to the financial news I've read lately.


Meh. Was never a fan of watching stuff on my computer. I'm always too tempted to pause half way through to check this or that. It's kind of the reason I fell so far behind on WWE/TNA. Not to mention it takes me a day or two to download a show currently. The package I'm getting supposedly includes better internet. (The pamphlet says download and upload speeds are 50-80mb/s. I currently get 100kb/s if I'm lucky)


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Meh. Was never a fan of watching stuff on my computer. I'm always too tempted to pause half way through to check this or that. It's kind of the reason I fell so far behind on WWE/TNA. Not to mention it takes me a day or two to download a show currently. The package I'm getting supposedly includes better internet. (The pamphlet says download and upload speeds are 50-80mb/s. I currently get 100kb/s if I'm lucky)


I have that problem too on the PC but these days, you can watch the internet on the couch, know what I mean? They got the apple tv and such devices.


----------



## Concrete

Wanna give an update on XCITE from their Facebook page 



> Due to issue with the NYSAC, the September Xcite show has to be pushed back. That's why there were no updates on the show. Next week, we will update you on when the next show is scheduled for and a more in depth explanation of the situation. In addition, we will also be updating you on a new podcast and the expansion of Xcite All Night. For now, we want to thank everyone for their continued support and trust us, the future is very Xciting.


So there you've got it. New stuff coming up. Hopefully that means a renewed focus on getting the show up online and what not. I'd expect their next show to be sometime in November.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Watched Metro Pro. Decent match between Wyatt and Sterling. I'm not big on anything going longer than twenty minutes but I can't hate on it too much. 



Concrete said:


> Wanna give an update on XCITE from their Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> So there you've got it. New stuff coming up. Hopefully that means a renewed focus on getting the show up online and what not. I'd expect their next show to be sometime in November.


I could go back and forth with these guys. When they say things like, "we'll be updating you on an expansion of 'Up All Night,'" It makes me think they have a vision. But then again, anything having to do with the athletic commissions, I mean, it's not hard to stay out of trouble you know? 

But this is good news, I'm somewhat hopeful. How many episodes have actually aired in Binghamton?


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Watched Metro Pro. Decent match between Wyatt and Sterling. I'm not big on anything going longer than twenty minutes but I can't hate on it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> I could go back and forth with these guys. When they say things like, "we'll be updating you on an expansion of 'Up All Night,'" It makes me think they have a vision. But then again, anything having to do with the athletic commissions, *I mean, it's not hard to stay out of trouble you know? *
> 
> But this is good news, I'm somewhat hopeful. How many episodes have actually aired in Binghamton?


This is less to do with them and more to do with a wrestler they used that show. A wrestler got into it with the fan(can not say who started it since I didn't see the spark) but I'm not sure if you are being incredibly fair in that respect. 

About the how many shows have aired, I honestly don't know since I don't watch them live AND I don't have DVR. The "ECW Timeslot" doesn't mix well with me 2013 sleeping habits. 

I actually talked to one of the owners last night and he says the shows coming up aren't in jeopardy(live shows). Asked him about getting them online and he hasn't gotten back but that was like 10 minutes ago so don't go crazy haha


----------



## RoosterSmith

I think I'm done with TCW for a while. I liked the Americos match and I liked Steele's brawl with the family. But by large there just isn't a lot about that promotion that entertains me. They have their moments but not my thing for the most part. 

My first impression of them, months ago, was "Why don't I like this? They seem to be doing everything right." 

I expect TCW to grow, I like their style, I honestly think they're just three or four new roster additions off from consistency. But for right now, not doing it for me. 

***

Gonna watch Victory Commonwealth Wrestling which I always recommend, in these post Portland Wrestling/ICW days, they've been the most consistent I think. 

CZW has a promotion video where they show highlights of matches leading up to their next PPV if anyone is interested. Looks like my kind of wrasslin'. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM_22wjkpFc 

And I assume OVW came out because it's thursday.


----------



## Concrete

I want to say I watched the last episode of PWX. It was one match and that match was TERRIBLE! The heel team was medicore as it comes. Like so not good but wouldn't say they were actively bad. The face team on the other hand was made up of a terrible female wrestler, like really bad, a fat frat guy sort of character and Marcellus King who is actually a quality veteran but that didn't come through here. Was really expecting a bit more. 

And it sounds like Xcite hasn't been running locally. When they air on the network, which they have a deal with for a bit, but when they do run episodes it'll pop up online. I mean Xcite pays for their slot so it is less of an issue than say if they had ratings.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Recap episode of VCW this week, I always get a kick out of Lord Henries. Not as good as the last episode. Just matches but fun matches. I enjoyed them. 

Give it a watchable. 



Concrete said:


> I want to say I watched the last episode of PWX. It was one match and that match was TERRIBLE! The heel team was medicore as it comes. Like so not good but wouldn't say they were actively bad. The face team on the other hand was made up of a terrible female wrestler, like really bad, a fat frat guy sort of character and Marcellus King who is actually a quality veteran but that didn't come through here. Was really expecting a bit more.
> 
> And it sounds like Xcite hasn't been running locally. When they air on the network, which they have a deal with for a bit, but when they do run episodes it'll pop up online. I mean Xcite pays for their slot so it is less of an issue than say if they had ratings.


Yeah, man, both those wrestleforce shows are terrible. Doesn't surprise me. 

Don't wanna get too negative on a promotion I genuinely have high hopes for but paying for television is not a good thing. There are very few benefits. And not getting that extra source of revenue outweighs all of said benefits. 

It's like public access, these days with the internet, why do people still use public access? Doesn't make sense. I just don't think local television at that hour or local television at all is gonna help their attendance, it's not a successful form of advertising, a recent attendance issue at a small venue proved that. 

I know ECW did it but Xcite isn't ECW. And you could argue that it wasn't a needle mover for ECW either. 

Does Xcite wrestling have an artistic vision that's worth it? Yes, I think so. 

But business wise? I don't know, man. I wouldn't pay for TV.


----------



## Concrete

I'd be interested at what hour some of these other promotions run to be truthful. I know you are a big believer in TV essentially changing the game completely for the money a company brings in but I don't side with you. I do agree that it doesn't make sense for Xcite to be on TV at that slot. It would probably be just as well to have it as an internet show.

I've had fun with some of these Midnight Mayhem shows(WrestleForce and PWX are the promotions running the MM hour).This one didn't offer anything which is a shame. More King and less of all the others haha.

Watched Snakepit from the September 4th show. It also had one match and it was an 8-man elimination match and it was only a tad better than the PWX show. Like some of them were okay but damn most of them are actively bad. Jackal looked alright and so did Freight Train. Didn't catch the name of the guy in the orange shorts in this match but he also looked impressive. I spent 30 minutes watching it and then I felt like I had wasted my time.



Spoiler: NWA SAW



Watched NWA SAW and it was a good show in my opinion and my favorite of the 3 I've watched this week. I'm gonna try and throw out "awards" on Sundays so I have a full weekend day to knock these shows out. 
-We open the show to announce a new figure or just commentator is here. It was like Killer John or something. Maybe I'm behind but this might just be Nick Nitro out at the booth which is SWEET!
-First match is Cliff Compton vs JT Funk. Funk is so terrible in my eyes. So bland. UGH! Not a big Cliff guy but he honestly looked rather good here in what was essentially a squash. Big Falcon arrow puts this one away.
-We have a women's match between Taeler Hendrix and Heidi Lovelace and it was rather good. Hendrix was not dressed in the most covering of garments. Announcing during this match was BAD. Got sexist at points and just weird to listen to. Which is sad cause even though this was pretty basic it wasn't offensive. After the match Lovelace attacks Hendrix and I expect that to set up another match down the line. Good to see Lovelace get work in not just the normal Wrestling is promotions or get restricted to Shine and Shimmer down the line.
-Lance Erikson and Jeremiah Plunkett have a match and it is rather good. Plunkett comes in with a bandage on his head and apparently he got attacked by Lords of Kaos of Erikson and Damien Wayne. Plunkett was super sympathetic when he was getting hammered on by Erikson.Plunkett has super sweet punches. Overall this was probably the best match on the show and is a nice lead into the Lords of Kaos and Untouchables tag title match which will be AMAZING!!! 
- Main Event is for the NWA SAW Southern Heavyweight Championship and we've got former TNA guy, Crimson against the local champ. Don't even know the guy's name but he is so bad Crimson is a MAJOR improvement. Crimson looked decent and got the win. After the match Cliff comes out and says he wants a TENNESSEE STREET FIGHT for the strap. Actually would be interested in that. Surprising to me.



OVERALL: Check it out. Has a variety of matches and sets up stuff for down the line.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I'd be interested at what hour some of these other promotions run to be truthful. I know you are a big believer in TV essentially changing the game completely for the money a company brings in but I don't side with you. I do agree that it doesn't make sense for Xcite to be on TV at that slot. It would probably be just as well to have it as an internet show.
> 
> I've had fun with some of these Midnight Mayhem shows(WrestleForce and PWX are the promotions running the MM hour).This one didn't offer anything which is a shame. More King and less of all the others haha.
> 
> Watched Snakepit from the September 4th show. It also had one match and it was an 8-man elimination match and it was only a tad better than the PWX show. Like some of them were okay but damn most of them are actively bad. Jackal looked alright and so did Freight Train. Didn't catch the name of the guy in the orange shorts in this match but he also looked impressive. I spent 30 minutes watching it and then I felt like I had wasted my time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NWA SAW
> 
> 
> 
> Watched NWA SAW and it was a good show in my opinion and my favorite of the 3 I've watched this week. I'm gonna try and throw out "awards" on Sundays so I have a full weekend day to knock these shows out.
> -We open the show to announce a new figure or just commentator is here. It was like Killer John or something. Maybe I'm behind but this might just be Nick Nitro out at the booth which is SWEET!
> -First match is Cliff Compton vs JT Funk. Funk is so terrible in my eyes. So bland. UGH! Not a big Cliff guy but he honestly looked rather good here in what was essentially a squash. Big Falcon arrow puts this one away.
> -We have a women's match between Taeler Hendrix and Heidi Lovelace and it was rather good. Hendrix was not dressed in the most covering of garments. Announcing during this match was BAD. Got sexist at points and just weird to listen to. Which is sad cause even though this was pretty basic it wasn't offensive. After the match Lovelace attacks Hendrix and I expect that to set up another match down the line. Good to see Lovelace get work in not just the normal Wrestling is promotions or get restricted to Shine and Shimmer down the line.
> -Lance Erikson and Jeremiah Plunkett have a match and it is rather good. Plunkett comes in with a bandage on his head and apparently he got attacked by Lords of Kaos of Erikson and Damien Wayne. Plunkett was super sympathetic when he was getting hammered on by Erikson.Plunkett has super sweet punches. Overall this was probably the best match on the show and is a nice lead into the Lords of Kaos and Untouchables tag title match which will be AMAZING!!!
> - Main Event is for the NWA SAW Southern Heavyweight Championship and we've got former TNA guy, Crimson against the local champ. Don't even know the guy's name but he is so bad Crimson is a MAJOR improvement. Crimson looked decent and got the win. After the match Cliff comes out and says he wants a TENNESSEE STREET FIGHT for the strap. Actually would be interested in that. Surprising to me.
> 
> 
> 
> OVERALL: Check it out. Has a variety of matches and sets up stuff for down the line.


I will watch anything with Taeler in it. :mark: 

I love that girl' and i love that outfit even though it clashed. 

I'm fascinated by what happened at the 18:50 mark. I think taeler hikes up her shorts on purpose.

I cant be sure but i suspect she pulled the old' "show a little butt cheek so the fans come back next week" gag.

You see this a lot in the WWE with Big E Langston.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> I will watch anything with Taeler in it. :mark:
> 
> I love that girl' and i love that outfit even though it clashed.
> 
> I'm fascinated by what happened at the 18:50 mark. I think taeler hikes up her shorts on purpose.
> 
> I cant be sure but i suspect she pulled the old' "show a little butt cheek so the fans come back next week" gag.
> *
> You see this a lot in the WWE with Big E Langston.*


I want to rep you so hard for that but I supposed to spread it around I guess. Yeah there is totally some short pulling up. I'd be lying if my eyes didn't become more glued to the screen.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I want to rep you so hard for that but I supposed to spread it around I guess. Yeah there is totally some short pulling up. I'd be lying if my eyes didn't become more glued to the screen.


haha. Taeler is one of the bright spots in OVW. Their women's division in general is fun, wish they had an extra match per week. 

I gotta learn to stop jumping the gun on promotions. OVW impressed me in back to back weeks a while back. But truthfully, it's not great overall. I'm still invested in Olivencia, Bradley, Godderz and the ladies but I gotta remember to wait before I make bold claims about how good a promotion is. 

SAW gave my girl Taeler a lengthily match and for that i thank them. 

***

Alright boys, let's whip out our cocks ... 

THE GOLDEN COCK FOR BEST OUTFIT GOES TO SCURGE, one half of the tag team, Revelation from Victory Commonwealth Wrestling. If Thunderdome ever hosted a fashion week (I'm looking at you Berlin, your fashion week sucks on an annual basis!) than Scurge's look would be SO IN RIGHT NOW!!! 

The Golden Cock for Best Holy Shit Moment goes to Brian Cage for his sick Powerbomb Backbreaker. I feel nervous even typing the words POWERBOMB BACKBREAKER!!! That one's coming to us from Future Stars of Wrestling. 

You know who has Mic Skills That Pay the Bills? Hershel Ben Levi, Goliath Ayalla's manager from Victory Commonwealth Wrestling. Great color commentator, if not a permanent one, and a master manipulator. 

Match of the Week belongs to Brian Cage & Funny Bone. (Kids today, with their crazy ass rap names.) Solid match all around in a good venue with a decent atmosphere. And ... POWERBOMB BACKBREAKER!!! 

And finally, show of the week ... Victory Commonwealth Wrestling22. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0lKgLeQOQc Solid singles match, solid tag match, intriguing storyline introduced at the end ... 

And oh yeah, Jewish Stereotypes. Someone told a joke about a Jewish car that stops on a dime and picks it up. haha, racism ... the back bone of Professional Wrestling ...


----------



## RoosterSmith

Victory! *_NahNahNah!_ Wrestling! _NAHNAHNAH!_ SHOWCASE!!! 

Back to back "Watchable" episodes form VCW I'm afraid. Nothing to go out of your way to see. This is a bit disappointing because I feel the wrestlers involved have such potential. Codename Striker, Bad News Bradley, Gabriel Soul ... 

These guys should be interesting to watch. And they have been previously. This week's episode was just meh. 

Soul has a Cool gimmick, cool moveset. T-Bone Suplex, Split legged elbow drop that I like, mother fudging powerslam!!! But his opponent was not fun to watch at all, C.L Volino. 

And Bradley and Striker were just hitting eachother. I don't like Striker's new gimmick. I think the angle has fallen from where it was. It could have been a lot cooler, with Bradley cutting cool CM Punk style promos and Striker being a bad ass good guy. 

Not anymore. Dug the color commentator's IT puns though. 

Something cool happened at the end though with Soul talking down Bradley. A less cynical man would call Soul a hero but I reckon he's more the cult leader type. I mean, the guy thinks he's an angel or something. He's clearly on drugs. 

If you're keeping track Victory Commonweath has a All Time Average Rating smack dab between Good and Watchable. So I'm gonna call that, barely good. Overall three good shows, and three watchable ones in the last 6 episodes. 

Better than most promotions on this list. 

***

FUTURE STARS OF WRESTLING has a new episode out. I was not able to watch this on Apple TV so that kind of sucked. But yeah, I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## sXeMope

PRIME things.



Spoiler: PRIME TV #190



During our hiatus from television, we'll be re-capping the episodes we've already taped that haven't yet made air, in order to best keep you fans up to speed with all the goings-on in PRIME, and so all of our fans can be fully prepared for the culmination - October 20's Wrestlelution 6 live event and iPPV!

PRIME TV #190 from the Ohio Nets Sports Complex in Parma began with "One Man Militia" Matthew Justice (w/Marti Belle) successfully defending his Television Title against young 21-year-old upstart Aiden Veil, snapping a recent win streak for the rock star drummer. Justice is focused on the confrontation he has been avoiding for months... his one-on-one meeting with "M-Dogg" Matt Cross for the title on October 20 at Wrestlelution 6!

The Handicapped Heroes, Gregory Iron & Zach Gowen, were in great spirits a week removed from learning of THEIR Wrestlelution 6 match, where they finally get a fair opportunity at the PRIME Tag Team Titles they never should have lost, when they meet Marion Fontaine & Jeremy Madrox. On this night, it was old foes in their way in the form of The Sons of Michigan, N8 Mattson & Benjamin Boone, who were vanquished when Gowen pinned Mattson after his famed one-legged moonsault. It's clear The Sons are in need of serious re-grouping, while Iron & Gowen are as polished a team as they've ever been, and are coming back to Parma on October 20 with a point to prove!

In a battle of two of the most unstable and dangerous athletes on the PRIME roster, Megalomaniac Rickey Shane Page defeated Dead Wrestling Society member Gory. Gory, who fought valiantly despite being significantly outsized, may have also been preoccupied by "Zombie Princess" Jimmy Jacobs, who joined Joe Dombrowski ringside on commentary. Jacobs, while on headset, issued challenges to all athletes who have recently stepped in his way... Gory, Louis Lyndon, and Facade! Word has it, PRIME management were quick to act upon this challenge, signing a special four-way elimination bout between the men for Wrestlelution 6!

With Gory knocked out center-ring from Rickey Shane Page's devastating elbow strike, Jacobs opportunistically entered the ring, and simply kissed Gory on the forehead before depositing the DWS member outside the ring. Was it a mind game? Perhaps symbolic for the "kiss of death"? Regardless, these two unsettling souls meet in-ring for the first time, along with long-time friends recently encountering rocky times in Facade and Louis Lyndon in a four-way battle that could steal the show.

Jacobs did not leave the ring, however, as he was part of this week's feature... a Wrestlelution 5 rematch with "The Whole Shebang" Johnny Gargano. In a war that some say may have even eclipsed their clash of a year prior, it was Gargano once again emerging triumphant, but afterwards some previously private information was revealed to the masses.

Joe Dombrowski entered the ring to reveal the news Gargano had had upon his mind for weeks... the contents of the mysterious note delivered to him a month prior. The note's contents were, quite simply, Johnny Gargano's Wrestlelution 6 match. The stipulation? If Gargano loses this match, he can NEVER again challenge for the title he is synonymous with... the PRIME Championship. The opponent? Arguably someone who can match Johnny Gargano's skill level in every conceivable way... former WWE Tag Team Champion and current Ring of Honor star PAUL LONDON!

Gargano ended the broadcast stating his respect for Paul London and all he has done, but ensuring victory when the "Intrepid Traveler" London enters Gargano's event... Wrestlelution.

Next week: With Wrestlelution 6 looming, The Megalomaniacs and PRIME Foundation wage war in a massive Ten Man Elimination Tag Team Match!






Spoiler: PRIME Wrestlelution 6 card + thoughts



*JOHNNY GARGANO vs. PAUL LONDON*
- Several weeks ago, "The Whole Shebang" was handed a mysterious note after a match. Later, we found out the contents - Commissioner Vic Travagliante, in an effort to rid Gargano from the PRIME Championship scene once and for all had signed a match for Wrestlelution 6 with the stipulation that if Gargano lost, he could NEVER again challenge for the title he is so synonymous with. Furthermore, his opponent... former World Tag Team Champion Paul London! London has appeared in virtually every wrestling organization and has dazzled fans across the world with his breathtaking athleticism, and propensity to take any risk necessary to win. Few men can match either Johnny Gargano or Paul London in-ring... but without question, they are both a formidable match for one another. Some may call it a dream match, but Gargano must win to keep his dream alive. Paul London, however, no doubt wants to make an impact by defeating arguably the greatest PRIME Champion ever. Who will survive what is sure to be among the most unforgettable battles in the storied history of Wrestlelution?

*
FOUR-WAY ELIMINATION: "Zombie Princess" JIMMY JACOBS vs. GORY vs. "Neon Ninja" FACADE vs. LOUIS LYNDON*
- How to sum up the turmoil that has engulfed these four athletes? Facade & Lyndon helped dominate tag team wrestling in PRIME as part of the Ninja Elite Squad, staying solidified for three years, until the lure of singles gold created a rift between them that has yet to be repaired. Facade took great pride in defending the PRIME TV Title, however Louis Lyndon took it as a personal slight that Facade gave Louis no chance in defeating him for the prize. This relationship has only become more strained under the watchful eye of the manipulative Jimmy Jacobs, who has targeted both in his latest web of mind games. However, when Jacobs crossed paths with Dead Wrestling Society member Gory along the way, these two macabre creatures did not see eye-to-eye. All four of these athletes have something to prove, and only one will be left standing under this elimination rules format that is a strong candidate to steal the show!

*SIX-MAN TAG: Sons of Michigan & Bobby Shields vs. Bryan Castle, Jay Flash & Aiden Veil*
- Three veterans who have experienced embarrassing career lows are out for revenge against the three men responsible for humiliating them. Bryan Castle has seemed to have the number of the angry veteran Mattson in recent months. Veil, the young 21-year-old rock band drummer, scored an impressive upset over Bobby Shields this past spring. Meanwhile, who could forget young Jay Flash, who was repeatedly annihilated by Benjamin Boone before coming back a third time and scoring a shocking upset pin over "The Big Bear"... twice! Can these three success stories make magic happen again with The Sons & Shields all out to prove they should never have been left out of the continuing faction warfare atop the PRIME Wrestling cards? Will these grizzled veterans showcase what they're truly capable of?

*PRIME CHAMPIONSHIP: NO DQ: KRIMSON vs. "The Man Beast" RHINO*
- Last year at Wrestlelution 5, Rhino destroyed our wrestling ring and shattered Jason Bane's Wrestlelution win streak, instantly making headlines and putting himself in line for a shot at the PRIME Championship, then held by Johnny Gargano. However, Krimson & his Dead Wrestling Society took none too kindly to the Extreme Legend yet PRIME newcomer's title aspirations, so both Gargano & Rhino became targets. Once Krimson conquered Gargano under controversial means, Rhino was ready to extract revenge, but Commissioner Vic T had kept Rhino from returning in the hopes of having the PRIME Title to control himself. However, with the balance of power now more level, the door was open for Rhino to return and claim what was his... a rightful opportunity to get revenge on Krimson and become PRIME Champion... and it will be both men's specialty... No Disqualification. Both Krimson and Rhino are infamous for a career filled with broken tables, violence and brutality. What will they do to one another with no rules and the title at stake October 20?

*PRIME TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: Marion Fontaine & Jeremy Madrox vs. Gregory Iron & Zach Gowen*
- When The Megalomaniacs took power, the PRIME Tag Titles were among their first goals, and they had a foolproof plan in place - divide and conquer. After accusing Zach of "excessive brutality" in a match with Fontaine, Commissioner Vic ejected the "One Legged Wonder" from the building, leaving his "Handicapped Hero" partner Iron all alone to fend off both Fontaine & Madrox in a tag team title defense. While Iron demonstrated the heart and courage to persevere, the numbers were insurmountable and we had new tag team champions - without the prior tag team champions having ever being defeated together. Iron & Gowen spent weeks just trying to earn permission back into PRIME buildings, let alone receiving a title shot. The deck was always stacked - Vic was always on the take, and The Handicapped Heroes forced to conform to impossible rules, such as Greg wrestling with one arm tied behind his back. The Heroes have stated all they want is a fair opportunity to show they have what it takes to overcome. Their day has arrived on October 20, can Wrestlelution 6 be the site of their moment of reclamation or will Fontaine & Madrox stay a step ahead?

*PRIME TV TITLE MATCH: Matthew Justice w/Marti Belle vs. "M-Dogg 20" Matt Cross*
- Last February at our "Pressure Rising" iPPV, it appeared "One Man Militia" Matthew Justice's return was exactly what the PRIME Foundation needed to fend off the growing Megalomaniacs. That is, until, Justice swerved us all, revealing his true allegiance by breaking a laptop computer over the back of Matt Cross and giving full control of PRIME to the enemy. Justice followed that up by capturing the PRIME Television Title & receiving a special "signing bonus" in the form of Marti Belle. Meanwhile, Matt Cross disappeared from the PRIME landscape for several weeks. Cross couldn't bear to watch something he had such a major hand in creating - as the company's first ever champion AND first-ever two-time champion, be destroyed by ego, politics, and corporate greed. Cross returned with a vengeance early this summer, and immediately targeted Justice, only to be stonewalled by Justice & Vic, who denied every one of M-Dogg's requests. With the balance of power in limbo, Cross gets what could be his only shot to redeem the incident that led to PRIME Wrestling spiraling out of control this past February. Where does the fate of the TV Title lie and can Matthew Justice remain the trump card in the Megalomaniacs' plot for undying power?

*RICKEY SHANE PAGE vs. "The Bev" BOBBY BEVERLY*
- "The Bev" has become arguably the most improved member of the PRIME roster in recent months, however it's easy to overlook this fact based on the chaos and turmoil that has surrounded the organization all year. As a result, Beverly has made it a point to "step up" and challenge the best - teaming with Johnny Gargano to defeat the Dead Wrestling Society and pursuing TV Champion Matthew Justice being just two of "The Bev's" recent goals. However, after a cheap shot by the most intimidating Megalomaniac - the near 300-lb unstable Rickey Shane Page, Beverly found his next target. These two physical competitors will battle one-on-one for the very first time in PRIME as part of major stakes on the line. Who can set the tone for their team and help their side attain the ultimate possession... control over the entire company.

*Best of Three Series: Justin LaBar vs. Vic Travagliante*
- As if the previous three Megalomaniac vs. PRIME Foundation matches aren't prestigious enough by themselves, they will also be part of a much larger picture. Each of those bouts are part of the "Best of Three" series between the dueling factions on the night, with whichever side who captures the most wins getting to choose the PRIME Commissioner going forward. Vic Travagliante replaced LaBar as Commissioner this past February after an elaborate months-long plot put he and Aaron Maguire in positions of power, manipulating the rest of management, and carrying out their selfish agenda at the expense of everyone. Justin LaBar carried out some revenge when he, much like Vic had done to him months earlier, found Vic's laptop and used its contents to get some of his demands met. Either LaBar exposes Vic's selfish plot to the rest of upper management, or LaBar's "suggestions" for Wrestlelution 6 matches become approved. As a result, ALL of the power is at stake in this Best of Three series. Will PRIME remain in Megalomaniac hands? If so, what is its future? Can the fate of the company be restored to those who truly helped build it?

*"Old School Muscle" Nicki Valentino vs. ???? w/Chris Van Vliet*
- Chris Van Vliet is a well-known area television & radio personality best known from the WOIO news team. Chris served as special guest ring announcer last year at Wrestlelution 5 and, when Valentino attempted to steal Van Vliet's chair to use as a weapon during the show's main event, a scuffle between the two ensued, ending when Valentino sent Van Vliet spilling over top of a ringside table (you can see the footage here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0TPl3JuHew). Valentino blamed that moment, and the lasting mental effect it has had, as to why he has been unable to carry out his assigned Megalomaniac missions. Van Vliet, who was recently backstage visiting as he frequently is during many of our PRIME live events, came out to the ring area to address these accusations. Van Vliet adamantly stated he's here to have a good time, not fight, but if it's a fight Valentino wants, Van Vliet would be more than happy to find a suitable opponent to represent him at Wrestlelution 6 on October 20. So Nicki Valentino will battle a mystery opponent hand-chosen by Chris Van Vliet. But whom will Van Vliet select for the job?

---------------------------

My thoughts on the card

- Gargano/London should be awesome.

- Jacobs/Gory/Lyndon/Facade should be a spotfest. Jimmy's the vetern, and the other three are very under-rated wrestlers IMO. Should be really enjoyable

- 6 man tag doesn't look that appealing to me tbh. It'll be what it is. Probably a "cool down" match in the card.

- Krimson's always given a little extra at Wrestlelution. Rhino had a good match with Jason Bane last year (I've yet to see it but I've heard it was pretty crazy). These two should have a good match. I'm a little worried though that Krimson will be doing most of the work and taking most of the bumps while Rhino just dials it in.

- The Best-Of-Three series - I see the PRIME Foundation winning it overall. It's the main storyline and Wrestlelution is generally the "big finale" so to speak. I think the titles will both change hands, while Bobby Beverly will beat Rickey Shane Page to further build him up. I really hope that RSP stays with PRIME after this storyline ends - I think he's a very good asset for anyone to have in their company.

- I think the Nicki Valentino match will be another "cool down" match. I don't really know who they may go for in terms of an opponent. I don't think it will be a legend like they've had him face in the past Wrestlelution shows though because they would have announced it. I'm thinking it could be Jason Bane. I thought he would have returned to help fight the Megalomaniacs, Rickey especially, but it would be a great way to bring him back in.


----------



## RoosterSmith

What have I watched lately? 

NWA Ring Warriors & Future Stars of Wrestling. 

Future Stars had a boring episode but the Youtube account was cool enough to get back to me regarding my comments. They said they were storyline based. And that having not watched it from the beginning, I couldn't get excited about the thirty minute iron man match. 

I disagree, that match sucked ass. However, I liked what they said about being storyline driven. I was gonna tune in next week anyway but now I have higher hopes. 

NWA Ring Warriors. 

I'm afraid the second episode was a lot like the first. Not a lot of back stage stuff or promos. But I liked it. Always good to see Steve Corino outside of Ring of Honor. Hate Ring of Honor. I still don't know what to think about Ring Warriors but I'm not hating it. 

New Engand Championship Wreslting. 

Started watching this again. Fun match between guys who know how to talk, The Boston Bad Boy and some Irish Dude. Decent match. 

Some of you guys might have noticed some new promotions on the list. 

1. NWA Fusion: It's low rent but I like it. Outside fair ground show. One decent match this week. 
2. NWA Sports Entertainment Wrestling: Haven't checked this out yet. 

***

my quest for new promotions is coming to an end I think. I have already searched state to state on wikipedia. I've searched Canada, the UK, Japan and Mexico. 

I've searched all the active NWA promotions. 

I have yet to search Europe though. But in time that'll be over. Maybe a week or two? 

After that I'll have to rely on news articels from google, maybe twitter. 

But I think it's safe to say we have 99% of the worlds wrestling promotions televised and posted over the internet. 






sXeMope said:


> PRIME things.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PRIME TV #190
> 
> 
> 
> During our hiatus from television, we'll be re-capping the episodes we've already taped that haven't yet made air, in order to best keep you fans up to speed with all the goings-on in PRIME, and so all of our fans can be fully prepared for the culmination - October 20's Wrestlelution 6 live event and iPPV!
> 
> PRIME TV #190 from the Ohio Nets Sports Complex in Parma began with "One Man Militia" Matthew Justice (w/Marti Belle) successfully defending his Television Title against young 21-year-old upstart Aiden Veil, snapping a recent win streak for the rock star drummer. Justice is focused on the confrontation he has been avoiding for months... his one-on-one meeting with "M-Dogg" Matt Cross for the title on October 20 at Wrestlelution 6!
> 
> The Handicapped Heroes, Gregory Iron & Zach Gowen, were in great spirits a week removed from learning of THEIR Wrestlelution 6 match, where they finally get a fair opportunity at the PRIME Tag Team Titles they never should have lost, when they meet Marion Fontaine & Jeremy Madrox. On this night, it was old foes in their way in the form of The Sons of Michigan, N8 Mattson & Benjamin Boone, who were vanquished when Gowen pinned Mattson after his famed one-legged moonsault. It's clear The Sons are in need of serious re-grouping, while Iron & Gowen are as polished a team as they've ever been, and are coming back to Parma on October 20 with a point to prove!
> 
> In a battle of two of the most unstable and dangerous athletes on the PRIME roster, Megalomaniac Rickey Shane Page defeated Dead Wrestling Society member Gory. Gory, who fought valiantly despite being significantly outsized, may have also been preoccupied by "Zombie Princess" Jimmy Jacobs, who joined Joe Dombrowski ringside on commentary. Jacobs, while on headset, issued challenges to all athletes who have recently stepped in his way... Gory, Louis Lyndon, and Facade! Word has it, PRIME management were quick to act upon this challenge, signing a special four-way elimination bout between the men for Wrestlelution 6!
> 
> With Gory knocked out center-ring from Rickey Shane Page's devastating elbow strike, Jacobs opportunistically entered the ring, and simply kissed Gory on the forehead before depositing the DWS member outside the ring. Was it a mind game? Perhaps symbolic for the "kiss of death"? Regardless, these two unsettling souls meet in-ring for the first time, along with long-time friends recently encountering rocky times in Facade and Louis Lyndon in a four-way battle that could steal the show.
> 
> Jacobs did not leave the ring, however, as he was part of this week's feature... a Wrestlelution 5 rematch with "The Whole Shebang" Johnny Gargano. In a war that some say may have even eclipsed their clash of a year prior, it was Gargano once again emerging triumphant, but afterwards some previously private information was revealed to the masses.
> 
> Joe Dombrowski entered the ring to reveal the news Gargano had had upon his mind for weeks... the contents of the mysterious note delivered to him a month prior. The note's contents were, quite simply, Johnny Gargano's Wrestlelution 6 match. The stipulation? If Gargano loses this match, he can NEVER again challenge for the title he is synonymous with... the PRIME Championship. The opponent? Arguably someone who can match Johnny Gargano's skill level in every conceivable way... former WWE Tag Team Champion and current Ring of Honor star PAUL LONDON!
> 
> Gargano ended the broadcast stating his respect for Paul London and all he has done, but ensuring victory when the "Intrepid Traveler" London enters Gargano's event... Wrestlelution.
> 
> Next week: With Wrestlelution 6 looming, The Megalomaniacs and PRIME Foundation wage war in a massive Ten Man Elimination Tag Team Match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PRIME Wrestlelution 6 card + thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHNNY GARGANO vs. PAUL LONDON*
> - Several weeks ago, "The Whole Shebang" was handed a mysterious note after a match. Later, we found out the contents - Commissioner Vic Travagliante, in an effort to rid Gargano from the PRIME Championship scene once and for all had signed a match for Wrestlelution 6 with the stipulation that if Gargano lost, he could NEVER again challenge for the title he is so synonymous with. Furthermore, his opponent... former World Tag Team Champion Paul London! London has appeared in virtually every wrestling organization and has dazzled fans across the world with his breathtaking athleticism, and propensity to take any risk necessary to win. Few men can match either Johnny Gargano or Paul London in-ring... but without question, they are both a formidable match for one another. Some may call it a dream match, but Gargano must win to keep his dream alive. Paul London, however, no doubt wants to make an impact by defeating arguably the greatest PRIME Champion ever. Who will survive what is sure to be among the most unforgettable battles in the storied history of Wrestlelution?
> 
> *
> FOUR-WAY ELIMINATION: "Zombie Princess" JIMMY JACOBS vs. GORY vs. "Neon Ninja" FACADE vs. LOUIS LYNDON*
> - How to sum up the turmoil that has engulfed these four athletes? Facade & Lyndon helped dominate tag team wrestling in PRIME as part of the Ninja Elite Squad, staying solidified for three years, until the lure of singles gold created a rift between them that has yet to be repaired. Facade took great pride in defending the PRIME TV Title, however Louis Lyndon took it as a personal slight that Facade gave Louis no chance in defeating him for the prize. This relationship has only become more strained under the watchful eye of the manipulative Jimmy Jacobs, who has targeted both in his latest web of mind games. However, when Jacobs crossed paths with Dead Wrestling Society member Gory along the way, these two macabre creatures did not see eye-to-eye. All four of these athletes have something to prove, and only one will be left standing under this elimination rules format that is a strong candidate to steal the show!
> 
> *SIX-MAN TAG: Sons of Michigan & Bobby Shields vs. Bryan Castle, Jay Flash & Aiden Veil*
> - Three veterans who have experienced embarrassing career lows are out for revenge against the three men responsible for humiliating them. Bryan Castle has seemed to have the number of the angry veteran Mattson in recent months. Veil, the young 21-year-old rock band drummer, scored an impressive upset over Bobby Shields this past spring. Meanwhile, who could forget young Jay Flash, who was repeatedly annihilated by Benjamin Boone before coming back a third time and scoring a shocking upset pin over "The Big Bear"... twice! Can these three success stories make magic happen again with The Sons & Shields all out to prove they should never have been left out of the continuing faction warfare atop the PRIME Wrestling cards? Will these grizzled veterans showcase what they're truly capable of?
> 
> *PRIME CHAMPIONSHIP: NO DQ: KRIMSON vs. "The Man Beast" RHINO*
> - Last year at Wrestlelution 5, Rhino destroyed our wrestling ring and shattered Jason Bane's Wrestlelution win streak, instantly making headlines and putting himself in line for a shot at the PRIME Championship, then held by Johnny Gargano. However, Krimson & his Dead Wrestling Society took none too kindly to the Extreme Legend yet PRIME newcomer's title aspirations, so both Gargano & Rhino became targets. Once Krimson conquered Gargano under controversial means, Rhino was ready to extract revenge, but Commissioner Vic T had kept Rhino from returning in the hopes of having the PRIME Title to control himself. However, with the balance of power now more level, the door was open for Rhino to return and claim what was his... a rightful opportunity to get revenge on Krimson and become PRIME Champion... and it will be both men's specialty... No Disqualification. Both Krimson and Rhino are infamous for a career filled with broken tables, violence and brutality. What will they do to one another with no rules and the title at stake October 20?
> 
> *PRIME TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: Marion Fontaine & Jeremy Madrox vs. Gregory Iron & Zach Gowen*
> - When The Megalomaniacs took power, the PRIME Tag Titles were among their first goals, and they had a foolproof plan in place - divide and conquer. After accusing Zach of "excessive brutality" in a match with Fontaine, Commissioner Vic ejected the "One Legged Wonder" from the building, leaving his "Handicapped Hero" partner Iron all alone to fend off both Fontaine & Madrox in a tag team title defense. While Iron demonstrated the heart and courage to persevere, the numbers were insurmountable and we had new tag team champions - without the prior tag team champions having ever being defeated together. Iron & Gowen spent weeks just trying to earn permission back into PRIME buildings, let alone receiving a title shot. The deck was always stacked - Vic was always on the take, and The Handicapped Heroes forced to conform to impossible rules, such as Greg wrestling with one arm tied behind his back. The Heroes have stated all they want is a fair opportunity to show they have what it takes to overcome. Their day has arrived on October 20, can Wrestlelution 6 be the site of their moment of reclamation or will Fontaine & Madrox stay a step ahead?
> 
> *PRIME TV TITLE MATCH: Matthew Justice w/Marti Belle vs. "M-Dogg 20" Matt Cross*
> - Last February at our "Pressure Rising" iPPV, it appeared "One Man Militia" Matthew Justice's return was exactly what the PRIME Foundation needed to fend off the growing Megalomaniacs. That is, until, Justice swerved us all, revealing his true allegiance by breaking a laptop computer over the back of Matt Cross and giving full control of PRIME to the enemy. Justice followed that up by capturing the PRIME Television Title & receiving a special "signing bonus" in the form of Marti Belle. Meanwhile, Matt Cross disappeared from the PRIME landscape for several weeks. Cross couldn't bear to watch something he had such a major hand in creating - as the company's first ever champion AND first-ever two-time champion, be destroyed by ego, politics, and corporate greed. Cross returned with a vengeance early this summer, and immediately targeted Justice, only to be stonewalled by Justice & Vic, who denied every one of M-Dogg's requests. With the balance of power in limbo, Cross gets what could be his only shot to redeem the incident that led to PRIME Wrestling spiraling out of control this past February. Where does the fate of the TV Title lie and can Matthew Justice remain the trump card in the Megalomaniacs' plot for undying power?
> 
> *RICKEY SHANE PAGE vs. "The Bev" BOBBY BEVERLY*
> - "The Bev" has become arguably the most improved member of the PRIME roster in recent months, however it's easy to overlook this fact based on the chaos and turmoil that has surrounded the organization all year. As a result, Beverly has made it a point to "step up" and challenge the best - teaming with Johnny Gargano to defeat the Dead Wrestling Society and pursuing TV Champion Matthew Justice being just two of "The Bev's" recent goals. However, after a cheap shot by the most intimidating Megalomaniac - the near 300-lb unstable Rickey Shane Page, Beverly found his next target. These two physical competitors will battle one-on-one for the very first time in PRIME as part of major stakes on the line. Who can set the tone for their team and help their side attain the ultimate possession... control over the entire company.
> 
> *Best of Three Series: Justin LaBar vs. Vic Travagliante*
> - As if the previous three Megalomaniac vs. PRIME Foundation matches aren't prestigious enough by themselves, they will also be part of a much larger picture. Each of those bouts are part of the "Best of Three" series between the dueling factions on the night, with whichever side who captures the most wins getting to choose the PRIME Commissioner going forward. Vic Travagliante replaced LaBar as Commissioner this past February after an elaborate months-long plot put he and Aaron Maguire in positions of power, manipulating the rest of management, and carrying out their selfish agenda at the expense of everyone. Justin LaBar carried out some revenge when he, much like Vic had done to him months earlier, found Vic's laptop and used its contents to get some of his demands met. Either LaBar exposes Vic's selfish plot to the rest of upper management, or LaBar's "suggestions" for Wrestlelution 6 matches become approved. As a result, ALL of the power is at stake in this Best of Three series. Will PRIME remain in Megalomaniac hands? If so, what is its future? Can the fate of the company be restored to those who truly helped build it?
> 
> *"Old School Muscle" Nicki Valentino vs. ???? w/Chris Van Vliet*
> - Chris Van Vliet is a well-known area television & radio personality best known from the WOIO news team. Chris served as special guest ring announcer last year at Wrestlelution 5 and, when Valentino attempted to steal Van Vliet's chair to use as a weapon during the show's main event, a scuffle between the two ensued, ending when Valentino sent Van Vliet spilling over top of a ringside table (you can see the footage here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0TPl3JuHew). Valentino blamed that moment, and the lasting mental effect it has had, as to why he has been unable to carry out his assigned Megalomaniac missions. Van Vliet, who was recently backstage visiting as he frequently is during many of our PRIME live events, came out to the ring area to address these accusations. Van Vliet adamantly stated he's here to have a good time, not fight, but if it's a fight Valentino wants, Van Vliet would be more than happy to find a suitable opponent to represent him at Wrestlelution 6 on October 20. So Nicki Valentino will battle a mystery opponent hand-chosen by Chris Van Vliet. But whom will Van Vliet select for the job?
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> My thoughts on the card
> 
> - Gargano/London should be awesome.
> 
> - Jacobs/Gory/Lyndon/Facade should be a spotfest. Jimmy's the vetern, and the other three are very under-rated wrestlers IMO. Should be really enjoyable
> 
> - 6 man tag doesn't look that appealing to me tbh. It'll be what it is. Probably a "cool down" match in the card.
> 
> - Krimson's always given a little extra at Wrestlelution. Rhino had a good match with Jason Bane last year (I've yet to see it but I've heard it was pretty crazy). These two should have a good match. I'm a little worried though that Krimson will be doing most of the work and taking most of the bumps while Rhino just dials it in.
> 
> - The Best-Of-Three series - I see the PRIME Foundation winning it overall. It's the main storyline and Wrestlelution is generally the "big finale" so to speak. I think the titles will both change hands, while Bobby Beverly will beat Rickey Shane Page to further build him up. I really hope that RSP stays with PRIME after this storyline ends - I think he's a very good asset for anyone to have in their company.
> 
> - I think the Nicki Valentino match will be another "cool down" match. I don't really know who they may go for in terms of an opponent. I don't think it will be a legend like they've had him face in the past Wrestlelution shows though because they would have announced it. I'm thinking it could be Jason Bane. I thought he would have returned to help fight the Megalomaniacs, Rickey especially, but it would be a great way to bring him back in.


Good to see the power struggle come to a climax. (Hopefully) 

I like the angle, but fear, as is almost impossible to avoid on that kind of taping schedule, that it has gone on long enough. 

Can't say I'm 100% excited about Rhino being there. I have nothing against him it's just that I hate it when guys who aren't really a part of the promotion make appearances. 

I'm sure the promoters are like, "Oh, boy, our fans are gonna be excited to see the Man Beast!" 

But really I'm like, "he's not a part of this, he's never gonna win the championship. If he does it will be on a short term basis, just stick to the guys you can consistently book."

Card doesn't look like my thing but I look forward to hearing the results.


----------



## sXeMope

Rhino and Krimson should be a decent match but I agree with you on it being questionable that he's in the title match. It would have served a better purpose if they put him there under the premise of Vic using him to punish Krimson, but then you'd have the issue of them not having the title defended at the biggest show of the year. 

The same thing happens in LCW all the time with Mike Hughes. They bring in an ex-WWE/TNA guy and Hughes can get a good match out of them, and although at the shows I sometimes get a feeling of "Oh shit. What if they have some kind of deal with this guy and he's coming back" but the end result is always the same. I really thought the title may change hands when Gangrel was here because they just got the TV deal and I figured a notable champ could draw people in, but it wasn't really a surprise when Hughes retained. I guess that's the disadvantage of bringing in names to draw people. You can't put them in some throwaway match, but the older fans who have a better understanding of the business know that the big star isn't going to win the title. Although with that being said, Sabu is the current CEW Heritage Champion. (Another fed here. Runs a lot less than LCW and generally in a smaller venue that holds 100~ish) Sadly they don't have any kind of TV deal and I don't think there's even that much on YouTube aside from one or two matches and some hype videos.)

I'm contemplating ordering the iPPV, but my past experiences of iPPV are rather horrible, and the 4:30PM bell time is rather inconvenient for me personally.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Rhino and Krimson should be a decent match but I agree with you on it being questionable that he's in the title match. It would have served a better purpose if they put him there under the premise of Vic using him to punish Krimson, but then you'd have the issue of them not having the title defended at the biggest show of the year.
> 
> The same thing happens in LCW all the time with Mike Hughes. They bring in an ex-WWE/TNA guy and Hughes can get a good match out of them, and although at the shows I sometimes get a feeling of "Oh shit. What if they have some kind of deal with this guy and he's coming back" but the end result is always the same. I really thought the title may change hands when Gangrel was here because they just got the TV deal and I figured a notable champ could draw people in, but it wasn't really a surprise when Hughes retained. I guess that's the disadvantage of bringing in names to draw people. You can't put them in some throwaway match, but the older fans who have a better understanding of the business know that the big star isn't going to win the title. Although with that being said, Sabu is the current CEW Heritage Champion. (Another fed here. Runs a lot less than LCW and generally in a smaller venue that holds 100~ish) Sadly they don't have any kind of TV deal and I don't think there's even that much on YouTube aside from one or two matches and some hype videos.)
> 
> I'm contemplating ordering the iPPV, but my past experiences of iPPV are rather horrible, and the 4:30PM bell time is rather inconvenient for me personally.


Got it. VOD is better in my opinion. I just wanna see the finished product, I'm not interested in watching it live. I hardly ever watch anything live these days anyway. DVR and such. 

World Cup Qualifying is about it.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Got it. VOD is better in my opinion. I just wanna see the finished product, I'm not interested in watching it live. I hardly ever watch anything live these days anyway. DVR and such.
> 
> World Cup Qualifying is about it.


I'm a DVD guy through and through. I've ordered 2 iPPV's and they both had problems, and the VOD also had problems (Though those problems may be because of my internet). I honestly think iPPV is a horrible idea because there's so much that can go wrong. I also don't like that some VODs are only rentals. SmartMarkVideo and some others do offer .mp4 downloads though. I don't mind that but ultimately DVD > all. I think WWNLive has a pretty good concept with the iPPV/VOD/DVD packages, but the disadvantage to that is it generally takes Gabe a year to put a DVD out.


----------



## RoosterSmith

400 posts! Whoooooooo!!! 

I rated the last episode of Metro Pro Wrestling as "Good." It's the first time in a long while that this promotions has received such a rating from myself. I thought Metro Pro was on fire earlier in the year and this episode shows what they're capable of. 

Really good booking here. 

Cook and Cruz had a solid match. Cook has a cool mix of athleticism and brains. Makes a good bad guy, I think. Cruz had a cool lift/neck breaker that I would like to know the name of. 

There was a Tag Title match between The Commission and the Kobra Kai Dojo. Epic. Really dug that. Mr. Gelistico has some kind of psycho gimmick going on that's really cool and his partner kills it on the mic. 

Nothing to do with anything, Miss Natural's hot. Yep ... _Yeeeeeeeeep. 
_


sXeMope said:


> I'm a DVD guy through and through. I've ordered 2 iPPV's and they both had problems, and the VOD also had problems (Though those problems may be because of my internet). I honestly think iPPV is a horrible idea because there's so much that can go wrong. I also don't like that some VODs are only rentals. SmartMarkVideo and some others do offer .mp4 downloads though. I don't mind that but ultimately DVD > all. I think WWNLive has a pretty good concept with the iPPV/VOD/DVD packages, but the disadvantage to that is it generally takes Gabe a year to put a DVD out.


Well, you can't go wrong with a reasonably produced DVD. And by produced I mean the time it takes to get to your door, not the production of the show. 

Gabe strikes me as a guy who isn't too big on fan satisfaction. The DVD thing doesn't surprise me. I've heard him say other things like, "I just booked those guys because I wanted to see 'em wrestle" and "Fans don't buy DVD's for characters and storylines." 




***

Coming up on the docket we got Future Stars of wrestling starting a new storyline cycle, good time to jump on and see if you like it. 

Also VCW got a new episode out. Yerp Yerp. 

Questionid I use the word docket correctly? Hope I did. It sounds awesome.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Well, you can't go wrong with a reasonably produced DVD. And by produced I mean the time it takes to get to your door, not the production of the show.
> 
> Gabe strikes me as a guy who isn't too big on fan satisfaction. The DVD thing doesn't surprise me. I've heard him say other things like, "I just booked those guys because I wanted to see 'em wrestle" and "Fans don't buy DVD's for characters and storylines."


It generally takes me about 2-3 weeks to receive any given order, but it's international and Canada Post sucks to put it nicely.

I wouldn't say Gabe isn't big on fan satisfaction. He's always been really nice when I've dealt with him. There's only so much money to go around and I guess he decides that iPPV is more important than DVDs and I'm sure there are some fans who prefer iPPV, I'm just not one of those people. Personally I'm of the opinion that if a promotion releases DVDs of their shows, a DVD of any given show should be ready at the show afterwards. SmartMarkVideo generally has a show out in that amount of time, usually sooner. Gabe's newest DVD release is from July 2012. 

Never heard him say either of those things, but I guess it depends on what you're into. I know you're more into stories and characters, but the "Dragon Gate style" is typically 100mph matches with little to no story telling. He's also somewhat limited by what he can do storyline wise because he has to keep in line with what's going on in Dragon Gate (Japan).


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Personally I'm of the opinion that if a promotion releases DVDs of their shows, a DVD of any given show should be ready at the show afterwards.
> 
> I know you're more into stories and characters, but the "Dragon Gate style" is typically 100mph matches with little to no story telling. He's also somewhat limited by what he can do storyline wise because he has to keep in line with what's going on in Dragon Gate (Japan).


I totally agree about the DVD being ready by next show. You gotta hustle and put out that effort. 

I don't know how limited Gabe is by Dragon Gate. I'm sure on Evolve cards and even on DGUSA cards not every talent there is from DragonGate right? And there's other things you can do too, you can put your little spin on things, add a sub plot, create a whole chapter of the feud that others haven't thought of. 

But yeah, I kind of know what to expect form Gabe. Nothing wrong with doing a promotions like that, people are wicked into it.

***

Liked VCW, if only for the native american jokes. The thing with Revelation and the Royal Guards was weird but hearing the Butcher talk later in the show made up for it. 

Looking forward to Gunderson/Butcher next week.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> I totally agree about the DVD being ready by next show. You gotta hustle and put out that effort.
> 
> I don't know how limited Gabe is by Dragon Gate. I'm sure on Evolve cards and even on DGUSA cards not every talent there is from DragonGate right? And there's other things you can do too, you can put your little spin on things, add a sub plot, create a whole chapter of the feud that others haven't thought of.
> 
> But yeah, I kind of know what to expect form Gabe. Nothing wrong with doing a promotions like that, people are wicked into it.


I'm not exactly sure how limited he is myself. I'm sure that he's limited by the factions and storylines in Japan. I have to say though he's done a pretty good job of making stories for the American guys. I really dislike what he's done to EVOLVE though. It used to be unique, but he took all the unique aspects and eliminated them and essentially made it DGUSA-lite.

--

So LCW is supposed to start Season 2 on the 28th. There is absolutely no mention of this on their Facebook or Twitter. The only mention of it at all is in the description of their Season One Finale video on YouTube. They may have announced it at the last show (Which I didn't go to because I forgot about it. fak.) but even then that's not effective advertising. From what I can understand it can be seen Nationwide depending on the cable package people in other provinces have.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Does anyone know about Powerbomb Championship Wreslting? 

I thought I might check in on it but it seems like they haven't posted a show in two months. 

Vendetta did this. I almost took them off. I think Vandetta is an internet show. Can't be sure. Think Powerbomb might be one too, might have to move it. 

Anyway, if someone knows, give me the heads up. 

I'm thinking about re ordering these somehow. Maybe break it up by consistancy instead of wether or not they're on the TV or internet. Or maybe break up the TV shows by promotions that have an episode out every week. There a number of exceptions to that. Metro Pro posts every two weeks. Xcite is done for a few weeks I reckon. Seperate those from the ones that have an episode out ever week. 



sXeMope said:


> --
> 
> So LCW is supposed to start Season 2 on the 28th. There is absolutely no mention of this on their Facebook or Twitter. The only mention of it at all is in the description of their Season One Finale video on YouTube. They may have announced it at the last show (Which I didn't go to because I forgot about it. fak.) but even then that's not effective advertising. From what I can understand it can be seen Nationwide depending on the cable package people in other provinces have.


Yeah, pro wrestling has a marketing problem in general. I think it takes so much work to really get your product out there, not to mention money. And a lot of these promotions are small and don't really have the man power... 

But still, they could mention it on the Goddamn facebook and twitter. _Come on, Mr. Fantastic, you gotta let the people know, brother! _ 

Hopefully people tune in.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I watched Championship Wrestling from Hollywood. 

Very cool to see the Grappler on there from Portland Wrestling Uncut. Matt Striker and Joey Ryan too. 

Previously I considered the show boring but if they can keep up what they did last night I'd gladly watch the crap out of it every week. 

They have a new production right now which is cool. It's not a lot in terms of money but you can tell they put work into it. They have a cool roman coliseum thing where the wrestlers can walk out, star background, and the venue is dimly lit to add atmosphere and intimacy. 

Dig the ring colors too. Red, white and black ropes, white mat, black apron, black posts. 

The matches were solid. My kind of wrestling. They threw in some on going storylines which is cool. 

I mean, what more could you want in a wrestling show?


----------



## sXeMope

Apparently that Ethan guy that TNA is hyping up is Ethan HD from Portland Wrestling Uncut. Is he any good? I figure you'd know as you watch a lot of small promotions.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Loved the commentary in the last episode of the American Wrestling Federation out of the Minnesota, Wisconsin area. 

Not the best wrestling on display but they seem to be doing their best to make it a "show." They have backstage segments and interviews and "community spotlight" that I actually kind of dug. 



sXeMope said:


> Apparently that Ethan guy that TNA is hyping up is Ethan HD from Portland Wrestling Uncut. Is he any good? I figure you'd know as you watch a lot of small promotions.


Yeah, Ethan HD was featured often enough in the early parts of Uncut's 31 episode first season. 

Then he disappeared for awhile and came back towards the end of the Championship Wrestling from Hollywood storyline. He has a sick power bomb. kind of a cruiserweight type. Not the best thing about PWU but far from the worst. That's how good PWU is, they don't have a worst. 

Wish him luck.


----------



## sXeMope

Dylan Davis is gonna be appearing in CWE in October. I assume he'll be on their TV show. May watch it if he is. It'll be cool to see someone from here going places.


----------



## Asenath

So, apparently, this promotion - TCW, Traditional Championship Wrestling - is broadcasting on local cable in my area now. I'll scan back through the thread, but what can y'all tell me about it? I see they have some big name guest stars, but are there any homegrown talents I should know about? I am always up for supporting something small and interesting.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Good news or bad news about POrltand wrestling. 

The owner said they've been off tv since mid september and are looking for a new investor. So it might be awhile. 

I'm strangely more optimistic thought. At least we've finally heard something. I guess it's because he mentioned the TV station being understanding in all this. I think the lure of investing in something that will definently be on TV will keep PWU's chances alive. For at least a while. 



sXeMope said:


> Dylan Davis is gonna be appearing in CWE in October. I assume he'll be on their TV show. May watch it if he is. It'll be cool to see someone from here going places.


I really dig CWE despite it's lack of thoughtful production. Championship Wrestling from Hollywood doesn't have a great deal of money either but look at what they do just by putting effort into their look. 

However, I have to keep an eye on CWE because it has been a long while since episode 19. Or was it 29? 

I reckon they might be one of those shows that post four episodes all at once. Or maybe they lost their TV deal. 

I probably saw Dyan in LCW but can't remember him. Will look for him though. 

The real draw of CWE is watching Danny Duggan take out that dude who ran him over. I've been a wrestling fan for a long while now. I've seen a lot of wrestlers run over a lot of wrestlers in my day. 

That one was by far the most cockiest vehicular homicide attempt in the history of this great sport. 



Asenath said:


> So, apparently, this promotion - TCW, Traditional Championship Wrestling - is broadcasting on local cable in my area now. I'll scan back through the thread, but what can y'all tell me about it? I see they have some big name guest stars, but are there any homegrown talents I should know about? I am always up for supporting something small and interesting.


TCW is one of the few quality promotions on this list. Since you get it in your area you get the benefit of watching a week in advance of the rest of us. Lucky Duck! 

It's okay, they got this attitude that I like because it keeps them motivated. However, many on here have pointed out how that kind sometimes come off as rude or abrassive. I'm talking about TCW management. 

They like to say that they're a wrestling company and not a sports entertainment company. Luckily for them nothing could be further from the truth. They actually are fun to watch and I think as an added bonus. People who are really into mat wrestling and that old school style will appreciate their in ring work. 

It's hit or miss. But they got a good commentary team, some good angles. 

My biggest complaint is their world title picture. It just seems like they give the belt to people who aren't there that often. But I could be wrong, I only followed it for a bout a 6 weeks before I gave up on it. But I think I have a legitamite gripe with their last title change. I mean, i didn't even know who that guy was. (Won't spoil it for ya, even though the change happened a while back.) 

Tell us what you think about it. I'll be watching the next episode I reckon. I mean, not a lot of stuff is out these days.


----------



## sXeMope

Dylan Davis is the jacked, bald guy who teamed with Duggan in LCW. I presume the Jacked n' Fanny Packed team will re-unite. Or at least I certainly hope it is.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Dylan Davis is the jacked, bald guy who teamed with Duggan in LCW. I presume the Jacked n' Fanny Packed team will re-unite. Or at least I certainly hope it is.


REal quick, where do you watch prime wrestling? Because I was gonna check it out but couldn't find any new episodes on youtube. Are they posting them anywhere? Because I remember you doing a review for one or two. 

***

Another random thing. Has anyone on here seen the Ripping Friends? An old cartoon from when I was growing up. From the Ren and Stimpy creator. First of all, solid storytelling with legitimate story structure. All these companies could learn something from the ripping friends. 

But i wanted to bring up how much Tim Storm from TCW looks like a ripping friend. It's uncanny right? he looks just like that!


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> REal quick, where do you watch prime wrestling? Because I was gonna check it out but couldn't find any new episodes on youtube. Are they posting them anywhere? Because I remember you doing a review for one or two.
> 
> ***
> 
> Another random thing. Has anyone on here seen the Ripping Friends? An old cartoon from when I was growing up. From the Ren and Stimpy creator. First of all, solid storytelling with legitimate story structure. All these companies could learn something from the ripping friends.
> 
> But i wanted to bring up how much Tim Storm from TCW looks like a ripping friend. It's uncanny right? he looks just like that!


I didn't think those were reviews but posts from PRIME themselves to keep people up to date since the episodes were coming out. May be wrong.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> REal quick, where do you watch prime wrestling? Because I was gonna check it out but couldn't find any new episodes on youtube. Are they posting them anywhere? Because I remember you doing a review for one or two.
> 
> ***
> 
> Another random thing. Has anyone on here seen the Ripping Friends? An old cartoon from when I was growing up. From the Ren and Stimpy creator. First of all, solid storytelling with legitimate story structure. All these companies could learn something from the ripping friends.
> 
> But i wanted to bring up how much Tim Storm from TCW looks like a ripping friend. It's uncanny right? he looks just like that!


All PRIME is on the PRIMEwrestling YouTube channel. New episodes haven't been released yet because they want to put them on TV first to get higher ratings for the TV show. There are several hidden old episodes in this playlist that haven't been removed as they typically do.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL63E5188B968639D1

I actually remember The Ripping Friends. It used to come on before Family Guy back in the day. I've actually been thinking about it for a long time but couldn't remember the name till I googled that just now.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> All PRIME is on the PRIMEwrestling YouTube channel. New episodes haven't been released yet because they want to put them on TV first to get higher ratings for the TV show. There are several hidden old episodes in this playlist that haven't been removed as they typically do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL63E5188B968639D1
> 
> I actually remember The Ripping Friends. It used to come on before Family Guy back in the day. I've actually been thinking about it for a long time but couldn't remember the name till I googled that just now.


Tim Storm right? Big head, ripped body, kind of top heavy? He's like the fifth ripping friend! 

Thanks man. Cool link. 

*** 

What's out right now? 


Victory Commonwealth Wrestling
New England Championship Wrestling
And ICW released a little video to hold us over.


----------



## RoosterSmith

This week's episode of Victory Commonwealth Wrestling started off with the Butcher's speech from last week. The fat bastard is pissed off because Buck Gunderson smiled at him while signing the contract to the title match. In his mind that's a sign disrespect. Buck was probably just trying to be nice. 

But if you dress like a guy who works at a sex dungeon, and I worked at many a sex dungeons in my life so I should know, you're probably not the most reasonable human being walking the earth. 

So that set the stage for the one and only match during this week's half hour episode. Buck Gunderson, who looks and talks like a malnourished Mick Foley defended his open weight championship against the Butcher, one half of the VCW tag champs. 

I think this match went like we all thought it was gonna go. When ever you have a guy THAT much bigger than his opponent, he's gonna have an easier time. To the Butcher's credit, he was pretty active. He gave Buck some big clotheslines, used a body slam to set up a body splash, even hit a black hole slam after catching Buck off the top rope. 

Used some mat wrestling too. Had an interesting armlock. 

And anytime you see a mendable claw right? It's always awesome. 

Buck Gunderson is the kind of guy, you look at him, you might think he's a joke. But never judge a book by its cover. He jumped off the ropes, he jumped off the stage at El Mocambo (Mexican Restaurant where the episode was filmed.) and escaped said Mandible claw by pulling himself up the ropes with the Butcher's hand still in his mouth. 

Actually, that just set up the escape, Buck bit the Butcher's fingers. I always wondered why you don't see more of that. Something to do with pressure points, I reckon. 

My fave Buck moment happened pretty early. The Butcher crashed into the corner after charging Buck and Buck took the opportunity to hit these shoulders tackles, which I've always been a fan of. Anyone see Big E Langston's shoulder tackles this week? Bad ass. 

Obviously I'm not gonna spoil this one. Especially since the color commentator commented on the prestige of the Openweight belt as the Butcher choked the life out of Buck. I would feel terrible if I spoiled it after these guys tried killing each other in such a hard fought contest. 

Little fun fact... The Butcher is wanted internationally, on War Crime charges. True story. Maybe.


----------



## Asenath

RoosterSmith said:


> TCW is one of the few quality promotions on this list. Since you get it in your area you get the benefit of watching a week in advance of the rest of us. Lucky Duck!


Ooops. I forgot I had posted this. Thanks for the run-down. Are there any plotlines I should know about before I watch tonight? 



> People who are really into mat wrestling and that old school style will appreciate their in ring work.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I've been checking out Magmadrag's recommendations in the Youtube thread. This one is from Sweden and the first fifteen minutes was kind of cool in a "Hey man! We're trying to start a Goddamn wrestling show!" kind of way. 




Asenath said:


> Ooops. I forgot I had posted this. Thanks for the run-down. Are there any plotlines I should know about before I watch tonight?


Before I stopped watching, I thought STeele Vs the Bradford Family would be a good fued. I envy you because you missed the first four matches from the two out of three falls light heavyweight championship series. 

Americos is my fave there, he's taking on the old evil owners, "The Empire." WITH THE HELP OF MATT HARDY!!! I like to think that Americos need matt for the sake of experience, and Matt needs Americos to stay off the crack pipe. Should be a good storyline. 

Judging to your reaction about the wrestling style, I would like to introduce you to Mr. Concrete. I hope Mr. Concrete would not think me presumptuous to assume that you two will have a lot in common in terms of wrestling preferences. I highly recommend his recommendations in the main post, especially NWA SAW. I think you'll be big on NWA SAW. If you click on the names it takes you to their youtube/vimeo/official website.


----------



## Lane

Speaking of the lovely TCW company, they have a show tonight.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ladies & Gentlemen

I am very proud to say, that we here in the Other Wrestling TV Show thread, have just celebrated our 50th Wrestling Promotion. 

Obviously a very proud moment for the four or five of us. 

And it is a doozy. I think we'll be expecting some big things from this promotion in the future. Ladies and Gentlemen ... 

Pro Wrestling Holland. 






***

Got some Canadian Wrestling Elite issues here. 

I think I've been subscribing to the wrong channel. Don't know what to do about that. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB1ASkOTihE

http://www.youtube.com/user/CWEcanada/videos

The first one is the new one, the one I believe to be the right channel. Looks like I've missed a lot of 'sodes. 

The second one is the old one in the origional post. 

I'm gonna wait a day to wrap my head around this one before I make any changes. But good news, if you dig the CWE as much as I do.


----------



## Lane

Watching the TCW show tonight. Jon Omari and Big Mike were brought back. This is a great thing.


----------



## Asenath

About 30 minutes into this show. I think I've missed out by coming in the middle of the 'season'. Interesting pacing to the program.


----------



## Lane

TRACEY FUCKING SMOTHERS AND STEVE FUCKING CORINO. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> TRACEY FUCKING SMOTHERS AND STEVE FUCKING CORINO. FUCK YEAH.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i will definently watch that shit!!!!!

But I'll have to wait a week i think because they don't air in my area. No big deal.


----------



## Lane

It was a fun show. Omari missed a crazy top rope moonsault senton and Scott forgot he had legs and ate complete shit jumping over the top rope to concrete. All the matches were good. Scott vs Corino>Anthony vs Summers>Omari vs Saxon as far as what was best.


----------



## RoosterSmith

You guys! You guys! 

Championship Wrestling From Hollywood was really good this week! It has everything, interviews, storylines, characters! And what's that other thing that you guys are always going on about? 

I know this one. It's super important. You guys are always mentioning how important this is for wrestling ... 

Oh yeah! Wrestling! It has good wrestling in it too! 





Did anyone else catch that "wait in the back of the bus" line? Willie's gonna kill you, Ryan. WIllie's gonna kill you.
All three matches were solid in this episode.
I loved the announcer's hyping up So Cal Crazy's attempt to rewrite history. As a guy who wasn't there, the recap was appreciated.
So Cal's move set is sick. Loved the mat wrestling, the monkey flips, the crucifixes, the﻿ head scissor takedowns.
Loved the double cross body after the criss cross.

Gotta mention that the So Cal Cutter is absolutely sick! And Scorpio's reversal of a crossface was cool too.
Both men should be really proud of that match. 
﻿
The Hobo has some great mic skills and I can say that about everyone in this episode really. Taylor, Mack, Scorpio, Ryan. Everyone.
Usually one can equate the mic skills in wrestling to that of pornography but not here.

Match of the night was Taylor and Mack. the stipulation was a nice touch.
Wonder where this thing will go.

Having the Grappler come out, for me, was a awesome, being such a fan of Portland Uncut. 

Both guys did different things here. I didn't think Taylor would be much by looking at him but the guys has some solid moves. He's got reversals for reversals that get reversed! That's how good he is. 

Willie Mack wresles more my style. He does this thing where he takes Taylor's head and bulldogs it into the apron. 

Anyhoozle, Joey Ryan defends his belt in a three way. 

Matt Striker is really good on the mic. I know he takes crap for his commentary but I think he's acknowledged what he needs to do differently in interviews and he seems commited to the art because he was cool in this episode. 

Gotta mention the ring. Very cool. Love the way it rock back and forth when guys hit the ropes. I'm gonna assume that's safe. But even if it isn't. Gotta admit it's cool. 

Always loved the tv title belt design as well. I'm not usuualy a fan of three side plates but looks nice.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Yeah, TCW just isn't my thing right now. 

I like to say that a roster that looks well in one promotion could suck in another. And that's the TCW thing for me. I just don't wanna see anyone in that presentation or environment. It's not my thing. 

***

I'll be busy catching up to CWE, which might take awhile. But worth it. Victory Commonwealth also has a new episode out.


----------



## USAUSA1

Championship from Hollywood is just boring but everybody has their own taste.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Championship from Hollywood is just boring but everybody has their own taste.


Yeah but they've changed a bit since the last time i checked in. Striker's good on commentary. Though he onoy did the last episode, not the second to last that i have in mu signature. (didn't like the new one as much.)

They got a new venue, better production (not that the old one was bad.) they're more commited to storytelling and the wrestling itself is SICK!!!

mack&Taylor, scorpio/So Cal Crazy ....

Things change in wrestling and i think we have that in CWF Hollywood at this time.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

All I have to say about Wrestlution is that Johnny Gargano vs. Paul London is going to be an awesome match, possibly even a 5 star match.


----------



## sXeMope

LCW is returning to TV on October 26. Not sure when it'll make it's way online. Perhaps a few days later if I can find a way to rip it from my DVR


----------



## RoosterSmith

Been thinking about changing the "Big Three" into the Big Five. I don't know why. Maybe give more cross over in terms of the promotions people think are popular. I don't know, let me know what you guys think. 

Also thinking about organizing a "Other Wrestling" Show night, where once a week one of our participants recommends a show and we all watch and judge it. We could go back and forth about what we liked or disliked about the episode or promotion. Could be fun, let me know what you guys think about it. 






The 27th episode of VCW’s Victory Wrestling Showcase opened with footage of Daniel Parker lobbying Commissioner T.B Doyle. Parker’s partner, the Maltese Falcon did not show up for the match but Doyle told parker he didn’t have the authority to change the card. So Parker reluctantly took on Goliath Ayala and Rex Atkins by himself. 

I call bullshit on this. That's just irresponsible. And if the commissioner doesn't have the authority, who does? 

Daniel Parker Vs. Goliath Ayala & Rex Atkins

Match was fun. Two big guys beating the crap out of a little guy. What more could you want?

Parker put in a good effort. Using his agility, he was able to use the ring ropes to handspring out of a body splash attempt from Atkins. He also slid out of a body slam and countered with a dropkick. Executed on some clutch roll ups. 

For the most part though, Parker spent the whole match on the defensive. 

Ayala and Atkins are both recent contenders for Buck Gunderson’s Openweight title. Arguably the most prestigious title in Ontario.

Their size, combined with wrestling know how led to European Uppercuts, Vertical Suplexes, and Goliath even pulled out a giant swing at one point. 

#OldSchool

#HashtaggingtoPissOffPeopleWhoDontLikeHashtagging

If Parker had a chance it was only because of the disfunction of the Ayala/Atkins team up. Both men spent the whole match ribbing each other, which started from the pre match interview. At one point a shoving match broke out between the teammates before the match was over Atkins ended up hitting Ayala with brass knuckles. 

But that’s the life of a pro wrestler, I guess. I wonder why the Maltese Falcon missed this match? 

Maverick Mike Milan Vs The Kung Fu Canuck Christopher Bishop

In a prematch interview, accomplished Amateur wrestler “Maverick” Mike Milan made it clear that he didn’t think much of Canada or Chis Bishop, “The Kung-Fu Canuck.” 

His beef seemed mostly with Bishop’s in ring style, heavily influenced by Kung Fu. 

The Maverick’s takedowns are the shit but Bishop held his own with the technical wrestling. So Maverick took a short cut, throwing the American flag in Bishop’s eyes and punching him in the face before he could remove it. 

Dick! 

Before long Maverick abandoned traditional wrestling to choke and strike at Bishop on the mat. 

These led to some angry anti-American commentary from color commentator Dan “The Mouth” Levranski. 

Maverick also executed a sick overhead suplex. 

But the Kung Fu Canuck is no slouch himself. He let loose with a couple of nasty kicks and hit a split legged moonsault off a head stand. 

Very cool. I was impressed with the way he countered a German suplex, wrapping a leg around Maverick’s. 

Another good match from Victory Commonwealth Wrestling featuring two unique characters. 

Next week the Black Ninja takes on Chunky Fresh. Even if you’ve never heard of those two before, who doesn’t wanna see that? 

Also included this cool extra. It's an extremely rascist interview with Odjig Thundercloud on Hershel Ben Levi's talk show, the "Shuul of Hard Knocks." 












The Sane Psycho said:


> All I have to say about Wrestlution is that Johnny Gargano vs. Paul London is going to be an awesome match, possibly even a 5 star match.


I'm sure it will be good. London's always awesome. 




sXeMope said:


> LCW is returning to TV on October 26. Not sure when it'll make it's way online. Perhaps a few days later if I can find a way to rip it from my DVR


Man, I'm kind of torn here. On one hand I would feel better watching their show on their official channel. But on the other hand, they really should be posting it within a week or two of airing. I mean, I'M ONLY HUMAN! I HAVE WRESTLING NEEDS!!! 

And it's not like I'm from there so I'm not eating into their audience.


***


Worth mentioning, All Pro Wrestling has a new episode of gym wars out. This is interesting because I thought they were done. Not out of business because I saw they had shows coming up, but done posting Gym Wars online. 

They gave us an hour and thirty minute show so this is good. 

They do a good job with producing a unique show. So I'm hoping this works out for 'em.


----------



## Concrete

Matt Milan shows up in a promotion? Well color me surprised. He's a guy Brodie Lee once called "Good" so that's that. Honestly from the shows I've seen him on he looks like he has talent but sometimes isn't given the chance to show off his stuff. Sounds like he got to show off a bit in this.


----------



## Concrete

I've been watching more singles matches for the Best of Japan 2000's poll so I've been neglecting YouTube TV RASSLIN'. Thought I'd get back on track with one of my favorite promotions, NWA Southern All Star Wrestling the most recent episode.

_-We start off with Sigmon vs Jason Kincaid for the ???. I say "???" because a absolutely terrible job on commentary. They were saying this was for the NWA Smoky Mountain Championship and then after the final fall said this was for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship. I'm gonna say this was for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship since that's the belt he has. As far as the match goes it was not at all something special. Again commentary saying this is going to be a fast paced, high flying match and it NOT being that way what so ever is again on them. I feel Kincaid is moderately talented but having him face Sigmon, a guy who more often than not sucks a bit of energy out of a match, is not helping him. Him going against Chase Owens in NWA Smoky Mountain and an upcoming match in Texas seems more helpful to him.

-There is a backstage segment where it says it happened two weeks ago so I've got no idea if this has already been show since I haven't been watching. Either way Lance Erikson being a big dick when he goes backstage after a loss and just starts beating the piss out of guy making a poor comment. Short and sweet and too the point with lots of BEEPS to cover up the cursing. 

-Luke Gallows squashes a guy rocking a Nature Boy gimmick. Luke Gallows :'). I always need more Gallows in my life. DEM PUNCHES!

-Next is "Nitros Noise". The Untouchables come out and call LOK little bitches and then makes mention of a big show in November. Wonder what will be on it?

-Chris Michaels(UGH!) goes against Kid Kash for the SAW TV Championship. Kid Kash is good and Chris Michaels is not.I essentially fast forward through this since Michaels matches are the cure for insomnia.

-Jocephus Brody vs Tommy Mercer is last in theory but Compton comes out to beat Mercer up with a baseball bat and destroying Mercer's leg. Compton seems made for a promotion like SAW. AN OLD MAN COMES AFTER COMPTON!!! And that's the episode_

Overall: Hmmm... there was some good and there was some bad but at the end of the day it was a nice change of pace from what I have been watching. Wondering where Gallows is going to fit in *cough*MAIN EVENT*cough*. Actually the main event with Brody, Compton and Mercer is nice but imagine throwing Gallows in to be the #2 face. That'd be something. This is an old school production and I dig that. Feels like I'm watching a territory. There is certainly some guys I wish weren't there in the least but on the whole I find the whole thing to be fun.


----------



## Al Borland




----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Matt Milan shows up in a promotion? Well color me surprised. He's a guy Brodie Lee once called "Good" so that's that. Honestly from the shows I've seen him on he looks like he has talent but sometimes isn't given the chance to show off his stuff. Sounds like he got to show off a bit in this.


Is that a good thing when Brodie Lee calls you good? I don't know a bout him as a wrestling mind but I've been watching him in the WWE and HE'S JUST A BIG JERK! I HATE HIM! I HATE HIM!!!



Concrete said:


> I've been watching more singles matches for the Best of Japan 2000's poll so I've been neglecting YouTube TV RASSLIN'. Thought I'd get back on track with one of my favorite promotions, NWA Southern All Star Wrestling the most recent episode.
> 
> _-We start off with Sigmon vs Jason Kincaid for the ???. I say "???" because a absolutely terrible job on commentary. They were saying this was for the NWA Smoky Mountain Championship and then after the final fall said this was for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship. I'm gonna say this was for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship since that's the belt he has. As far as the match goes it was not at all something special. Again commentary saying this is going to be a fast paced, high flying match and it NOT being that way what so ever is again on them. I feel Kincaid is moderately talented but having him face Sigmon, a guy who more often than not sucks a bit of energy out of a match, is not helping him. Him going against Chase Owens in NWA Smoky Mountain and an upcoming match in Texas seems more helpful to him.
> 
> -There is a backstage segment where it says it happened two weeks ago so I've got no idea if this has already been show since I haven't been watching. Either way Lance Erikson being a big dick when he goes backstage after a loss and just starts beating the piss out of guy making a poor comment. Short and sweet and too the point with lots of BEEPS to cover up the cursing.
> 
> -Luke Gallows squashes a guy rocking a Nature Boy gimmick. Luke Gallows :'). I always need more Gallows in my life. DEM PUNCHES!
> 
> -Next is "Nitros Noise". The Untouchables come out and call LOK little bitches and then makes mention of a big show in November. Wonder what will be on it?
> 
> -Chris Michaels(UGH!) goes against Kid Kash for the SAW TV Championship. Kid Kash is good and Chris Michaels is not.I essentially fast forward through this since Michaels matches are the cure for insomnia.
> 
> -Jocephus Brody vs Tommy Mercer is last in theory but Compton comes out to beat Mercer up with a baseball bat and destroying Mercer's leg. Compton seems made for a promotion like SAW. AN OLD MAN COMES AFTER COMPTON!!! And that's the episode_
> 
> Overall: Hmmm... there was some good and there was some bad but at the end of the day it was a nice change of pace from what I have been watching. Wondering where Gallows is going to fit in *cough*MAIN EVENT*cough*. Actually the main event with Brody, Compton and Mercer is nice but imagine throwing Gallows in to be the #2 face. That'd be something. This is an old school production and I dig that. Feels like I'm watching a territory. There is certainly some guys I wish weren't there in the least but on the whole I find the whole thing to be fun.


I was gonna ask you how this was going. Good to see SAW is still chugging along for the real wrestling fans. Now if you'll excuse me, I gotta go change into a more comfortable house dress and check the muffins in my easy bake oven because NWA SAW is way too hardcore for me. 

Might have time to order that new John Cena poster off Amazon too. He's so dreamy ... 



Al Borland said:


>


OH! THE HOODSLAMMITY!!!! 

Hey, Al, if you have recommendations from this list that you'd like me to put into the original post, we have a big three ranking system designed to turn visitors on to the promotions that we recommend. If you're into it, post you fave three promotions here or via private message and I'll slap them in. Ten word blurb about them as well if you'd like.


----------



## Concrete

All I hope for is we get Gallows and Brody in some matches . Those guys could have an insanely violent old school sorta feud if NWA SAW wants to go that way. SAW has just enough non-wrestling stuff to make me not feel like it is wall-to-wall wrestling which I used to love but now I want that little extra sumtin' sumtin' in my wrestling. RoosterSmith please just watch the very end of SAW. That old man! HE'S RIOTING!


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> All I hope for is we get Gallows and Brody in some matches . Those guys could have an insanely violent old school sorta feud if NWA SAW wants to go that way. SAW has just enough non-wrestling stuff to make me not feel like it is wall-to-wall wrestling which I used to love but now I want that little extra sumtin' sumtin' in my wrestling. RoosterSmith please just watch the very end of SAW. That old man! HE'S RIOTING!


What like the last fifteen minutes or so? 

Definitely. Also have to watch APW sometimes, Smackdown tomorrow. And I have a bizilion episodes of CWE before I catch the most recent one. 

But I can squeeze in some southern fried wrasslin'.

Oh! And that Hebrew one looks interesting in the orgional post. magmadrag has added a shit load of promotions.


----------



## Concrete

Last 1 minute. Heck it might just be the last 30 seconds. May have repeated it a few times because it is HILARIOUS! The most least intimidating threat that heat can get you, an old man knocking down a rope.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Last 1 minute. Heck it might just be the last 30 seconds. May have repeated it a few times because it is HILARIOUS! The most least intimidating threat that heat can get you, an old man knocking down a rope.


For me, the saddest part of that episode was the lady at the 42:50 mark never got her high five. I can't related to an injured knee. But I can relate to being left hanging. 

Yeah that old man was probably bitter because his attempt to start a synchronized thumbs down didn't go over well. That old man is > every other fan in the SAW Mill Arena. 

BTW, what is the SAW mill arena? TV STudio? Concert venue? I'm absolutely in love with it.


----------



## Lane

If Hoodslam doesn't do Vader vs Drake Younger I will choke a bitch.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> If Hoodslam doesn't do Vader vs Drake Younger I will choke a bitch.


I could always go for a little Vader. And if bitches aren't getting choked, ICING ON THE CAKE!!!


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ladies and Gentleman, every now and again, a wrestler comes along that shocks the balls and ass of the wrestling world. 

Chunk E. Fresh is such a wrestler. Very Hogan like. Appeals to the crowd a lot. 

He's rocking the blond hair with the black beard too, as we all know, the ladies dig that. 

Took on Saki San in his VCW debut. 

Check it out here. 






He's in the second match, following the no so spectacular first match featuring the Royal Guards. This is how they've been building up to Chunk E's appearance these last few weeks. Good to see a local boy done good. 






I've also been watching this DDT compilation from Japan. If any of our Japanese speaking friends can help us out, "What happened in that second match? Did that wrestlers fuck every other wrestler in that match? Is that what happens in Japanese Wrestling?


----------



## sXeMope

Read a report that Extreme Rising is returning later this year. Apparently they have a new owner who got them a TV deal in the Philly area. Could be something to look out for. It could actually be respectable if they shift the focus onto guys the newer generation of talent (Bestia, Pesadilla, Facade, etc). Though I have a feeling that it'll just be another ECW rehash fed using guys who really shouldn't be used at a main event level.


----------



## Concrete

My name is Sam and I watched another episode of NWA SAW where Chris Michaels wrestled. BALDERDASH!



Spoiler: NWA SAW 10/13



-We start the show off with Tommy Mercer saying he has to relinquish the NWA SAW Championship after getting his knee completely destroyed by Cliff Compton while with members of staff of SAW. Mercer tells them that when he is back he wants a shot at the belt. Cliff Compton comes out in a sailor's hat and calls himself "Captain of the NWA". I was never a big fan of Compton until I've seen him in SAW. He is absolutely MADE for this atmosphere. Again it feels old school and southern and just enjoyable. The head guy goes into the ring and says if he wants the belt he'll have to fight for it. Right NOW! This leads into...

-Compton vs. Stephen Smith which is the first match in a tournament for the NWA SAW Championship. Smith was trained by Iceman King Parsons. He didn't look great but he also didn't look bad. I guess I'll have to wait and see with him. Compton eventually wins by Cliffhanger, essentially a Michinoku Driver. Compton is clearly a top contender for the belt so it isn't surprising that this match doesn't last too long.

-The Nitro Noise segment this week is with Michael Hayes, not that one, who is a one legged wrestler. He cuts a standard handicapped wrestler promo. Is that terrible to say? But its just the, I love wrestling and I have made it here despite my disability. Luke Gallows comes out and says things that lead to HEEL TURN! Gallows beats down Hayes. 

-There is this weird disconnect where we get entrances but we have Gallows vs Hayes next in the 2nd match in the Championship tourny. Gallows is good. Flat out good. The reason why this match is watchable. He literally pulls off Hayes's leg! Gallows threatens to hit Hayes with his own leg. He doesn't do that but he does hold up the leg like a trophy. Gallows eventually wins via chokeslam. That's cool. Gallows moves on which means we have him and Compton through to the second round which I don't hate one bit.

-We main event with Chris Michaels vs. Shawn Shultz. FUCKING CHRIS MICHAELS! I couldn't tell you if Shultz was good because Michaels makes me so sleepy. The match ended in a time limit draw.

OVERALL: This wasn't a a fantastic episode but there was quite a bit of stuff going on. Gallows did just a squash last episode so it is hard to say it was an intense heel turn but this definitely fleshed out his role in the company. Compton is one of my favorite things about the promotion. Certainly a wise decision to start things off with him. They introduced a tournament which I'm already interested in with the guys who have advanced and we still don't know the other two matches left in the first round. Chris Michaels continues to drain me on these shows.



If you haven't given this show a chance yet you really should. Southern and fun and just different than most independent promotions out there.


----------



## USAUSA1

Chris Michaels is Awesome.


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> Chris Michaels is Awesome.


I find him to be the most dreadfully boring wrestler I've ever seen. That may be slight hyperbole but he's certainly in the running for that dubious honor.


----------



## USAUSA1

Why so? I wish I can find that promo he cut on Stevens all bloody up.


----------



## Concrete

His in-ring work just does not grasp me at all. He doesn't work at a high rate and he doesn't really have any stand out talents when working at the "pace" he does.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Read a report that Extreme Rising is returning later this year. Apparently they have a new owner who got them a TV deal in the Philly area. Could be something to look out for. It could actually be respectable if they shift the focus onto guys the newer generation of talent (Bestia, Pesadilla, Facade, etc). Though I have a feeling that it'll just be another ECW rehash fed using guys who really shouldn't be used at a main event level.


I would climb Dick Mountain Mouth First if Extreme Rising gets a TV deal. MOUTH FIRST!!! 

I don't care who they focus on, don't give a crap about age. I watched the Ultimate Warrior wrestle Orlando Jordan and I loved it. 



Concrete said:


> My name is Sam and I watched another episode of NWA SAW where Chris Michaels wrestled. BALDERDASH!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NWA SAW 10/13
> 
> 
> 
> -We start the show off with Tommy Mercer saying he has to relinquish the NWA SAW Championship after getting his knee completely destroyed by Cliff Compton while with members of staff of SAW. Mercer tells them that when he is back he wants a shot at the belt. Cliff Compton comes out in a sailor's hat and calls himself "Captain of the NWA". I was never a big fan of Compton until I've seen him in SAW. He is absolutely MADE for this atmosphere. Again it feels old school and southern and just enjoyable. The head guy goes into the ring and says if he wants the belt he'll have to fight for it. Right NOW! This leads into...
> 
> -Compton vs. Stephen Smith which is the first match in a tournament for the NWA SAW Championship. Smith was trained by Iceman King Parsons. He didn't look great but he also didn't look bad. I guess I'll have to wait and see with him. Compton eventually wins by Cliffhanger, essentially a Michinoku Driver. Compton is clearly a top contender for the belt so it isn't surprising that this match doesn't last too long.
> 
> -The Nitro Noise segment this week is with Michael Hayes, not that one, who is a one legged wrestler. He cuts a standard handicapped wrestler promo. Is that terrible to say? But its just the, I love wrestling and I have made it here despite my disability. Luke Gallows comes out and says things that lead to HEEL TURN! Gallows beats down Hayes.
> 
> -There is this weird disconnect where we get entrances but we have Gallows vs Hayes next in the 2nd match in the Championship tourny. Gallows is good. Flat out good. The reason why this match is watchable. He literally pulls off Hayes's leg! Gallows threatens to hit Hayes with his own leg. He doesn't do that but he does hold up the leg like a trophy. Gallows eventually wins via chokeslam. That's cool. Gallows moves on which means we have him and Compton through to the second round which I don't hate one bit.
> 
> -We main event with Chris Michaels vs. Shawn Shultz. FUCKING CHRIS MICHAELS! I couldn't tell you if Shultz was good because Michaels makes me so sleepy. The match ended in a time limit draw.
> 
> OVERALL: This wasn't a a fantastic episode but there was quite a bit of stuff going on. Gallows did just a squash last episode so it is hard to say it was an intense heel turn but this definitely fleshed out his role in the company. Compton is one of my favorite things about the promotion. Certainly a wise decision to start things off with him. They introduced a tournament which I'm already interested in with the guys who have advanced and we still don't know the other two matches left in the first round. Chris Michaels continues to drain me on these shows.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't given this show a chance yet you really should. Southern and fun and just different than most independent promotions out there.



I checked out SAW for the first time in a while. Decent show. I might give it an extended try out. Didnt' like the wrestling though. Here's my thoughts ... 



Spoiler: SAW



-Color commentator really has his shit together doesn't he? ﻿ Write it down first, sir. Write it down first.
-How is a tournament for the belt something different? Promotions do this all the time and it always sucks.
-Welcome to the jungle is the most bad ass entrance music ever. But you're a horrible man, Cliff Compton.
-Surprised Michael Hayes didn't see that coming. Nothing good ever came from a guy dressed like a biker. REally cool that we get to see Hayes/Gallows right away.

-It's crazy to think that there's people out there would set an IED. Blows my mind that Hayes can come back after something like that. Feel like such a weak human being by comparison.
-That one leg taunt, Gallows is a dick.
-Ref quick counted to get﻿ Hayes out of there.
-Television Time Limit Draw was cheap.




And this is my thoughts about your comments. 


Spoiler: Your comments



1. How can you be a fan of Cliff Compton. HE'S JUST A BIG JERK! 
2. Nah, that's there fault about the generic handicapped wrestler thing. Should have downplayed it, or done something to spice it up. At the end of the day, Michael Hayes got the mic and didn't do much with it. 
3. Yes, he did Pull off Haye's leg... that was ... hard to watch ... The editing thing was weird, with Gallows coming out and them having a match after they were both in the last segment. However, good job having them have a match in the same episode. i hate it when things are drawn out. We could have easily had this match next week but the way SAW did it was better. 
4. Didn't like the last match either but nobody in SAW is impressing me in the ring really. And I'm the guy who like Chunk E. Fresh.



Still plowing away at CWE. Haven't finished RAW yet either.

And NXT this week is gonna have Sami for the title! Yeah, boy!


----------



## Concrete

Wouldn't say any of the wrestling on the last show was stellar at all. It wasn't a great episode actually just did enough where I'm interested where they go with things. Sometimes in-ring is why I watch and sometimes it is to see a guy like Compton being able to show off in the environment. Other times I do get to see guys that I think are a notch better than most in Gallows, Plunkett, Haskins, Walker(when he shows up), and Damien Wayne. And now to not give anything away



Spoiler: NWA SAW



-Tournaments for belts aren't different but who said it was? I apperently like tournaments more than you and with the first two guys who went forward I look forward to seeing who else makes it to the next round with two heels going through
-I have no idea who Chunk E. Fresh is but if you don't like some of the guys I listed I don't think we are going to be thinking alongside the same lines anyway
-Honestly the only reason I was happy that Gallows/Hayes happened this week is that I don't have to watch Hayes wrestle next week



Oh and I'm totally cool with Extreme Rising being a local TV sort of promotion. That honestly seems much more appealing than a typical indy for them with the kind of talent they book.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> I would climb Dick Mountain Mouth First if Extreme Rising gets a TV deal. MOUTH FIRST!!!
> 
> I don't care who they focus on, don't give a crap about age. I watched the Ultimate Warrior wrestle Orlando Jordan and I loved it.


Meh. It would be cool to see nostalgia wise but I think that would wear off quick. I saw Sabu wrestle live earlier this year, and it was amazing but to see him regularly would turn me away really quick.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Wouldn't say any of the wrestling on the last show was stellar at all. It wasn't a great episode actually just did enough where I'm interested where they go with things. Sometimes in-ring is why I watch and sometimes it is to see a guy like Compton being able to show off in the environment. Other times I do get to see guys that I think are a notch better than most in Gallows, Plunkett, Haskins, Walker(when he shows up), and Damien Wayne. And now to not give anything away
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NWA SAW
> 
> 
> 
> -Tournaments for belts aren't different but who said it was? I apperently like tournaments more than you and with the first two guys who went forward I look forward to seeing who else makes it to the next round with two heels going through
> -I have no idea who Chunk E. Fresh is but if you don't like some of the guys I listed I don't think we are going to be thinking alongside the same lines anyway
> -Honestly the only reason I was happy that Gallows/Hayes happened this week is that I don't have to watch Hayes wrestle next week
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm totally cool with Extreme Rising being a local TV sort of promotion. That honestly seems much more appealing than a typical indy for them with the kind of talent they book.


Actually the guys words were something along the line of, "We're going to do something different." And then he announced the tournament. 

I just think they take too long. I'd rather see a royal rumble type thing or a tournament that lasts one day. Like PWG does. 



sXeMope said:


> Meh. It would be cool to see nostalgia wise but I think that would wear off quick. I saw Sabu wrestle live earlier this year, and it was amazing but to see him regularly would turn me away really quick.


Actually I don't think they can. They can have the old guys along side the new guys but there just isn't enough talent left from that era to do a full card on a serialized budget. I'm all for getting the new guys in too. The two aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Concrete

Must have missed that mention. And I don't think you can compare a PWG with one of these 1hr TV shows. And I can't say I'm a big fan of battle royals/royal rumble type matches when they aren't the actual Royal Rumble


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't get Victory Wrestling, is it a comedy promotion?


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Actually I don't think they can. They can have the old guys along side the new guys but there just isn't enough talent left from that era to do a full card on a serialized budget. I'm all for getting the new guys in too. The two aren't mutually exclusive.


Yeah, I'm not saying it's a "one or the other" thing but I hope they focus more on the new generation as opposed to having weekly ECW-esque shows with the new gen. thrown in as filled. 


---

I was on Instagram and I think I had Wrestlelution 6 spoiled for me. There's a cartoon poster going around with one spot blacked out (Presumably Valentino's opponent). Someone posted the photo (3 weeks ago) and the space isn't blacked out. I won't spoil it. It's better than who I was expecting but I would have much preferred to be surprised by it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Must have missed that mention. And I don't think you can compare a PWG with one of these 1hr TV shows. And I can't say I'm a big fan of battle royals/royal rumble type matches when they aren't the actual Royal Rumble


I'm not comparing SAW to PWG, I'm just saying, that's the way I'd do a tournament, if I had to have one. Biggest problem isn't that you know who's going to win, I don't know enough about SAW to know who's going to win. 

But you know who isn't. For example, Michael Hayes and that other guy. 



USAUSA1 said:


> I don't get Victory Wrestling, is it a comedy promotion?


Whoa, whoa, whoa, man. What is this Wallmart? Let's get rid of the labels ... 

VCW is a wrestling company just like any other. They're a wrestling company that just happens to be Comedic at times.

But yeah, based on what you've told me, I don't think you're gonna dig it. 



sXeMope said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying it's a "one or the other" thing but I hope they focus more on the new generation as opposed to having weekly ECW-esque shows with the new gen. thrown in as filled.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> I was on Instagram and I think I had Wrestlelution 6 spoiled for me. There's a cartoon poster going around with one spot blacked out (Presumably Valentino's opponent). Someone posted the photo (3 weeks ago) and the space isn't blacked out. I won't spoil it. It's better than who I was expecting but I would have much preferred to be surprised by it.


Sucks about that spoiler. 

Yeah, I'd like it if they went both ways with the ECW nostalgia stuff. I love seeing the old guys. And while almost every "YOU HAVE TO BUILD FOR YOUR FUTURE" ideology has no history on it's side, you always like to see new faces and talents.


----------



## Concrete

So you're saying if you only have a 1 hour slot, not to run a tournament past 4 participants?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> So you're saying if you only have a 1 hour slot, not to run a tournament past 4 participants?


Kind of. I wouldn't run a tournament at all. 

This is a problem that wrestling faces in general, it's not promotion specific:

They need to condense things more. If you're gonna talk for fifteen minutes, you gotta make sure you have fifteen minutes worth of things to say. If you can say the same thing in five minutes, you gotta do that. Otherwise, everything loses impact. 

If you're gonna wrestle for more than fifteen-twenty minutes, you gotta make sure the match is entertaining as hell. If you're not Bret Hart, and your opponent isn't Sean Michaels, cut that shit down. 

And if you need to crown a champ, I think your promotion suffers when you put on meaningless matches. All the matches to crown a champ should be a big deal. That's why I prefer the spectacle of a Gauntlet/battle royal match or three way, four way, etc. 

Hell, I'd settle for a one on one between the top two contenders. One thing most of these promotions have in common in this thread, they're not that deep anyway. 

Kind of related to this, Michael Elgin did a promo on the ROH title saying, "This title is too important to be handed to someone! It's gotta be earned!" 

I was like, "Fuck! They're gonna do a sixteen man tournament filled with people who aren't in the company and have no chance of winning!" 

Yeah, it sucks that he would have been handed the title but at least we could all just get on with it.


----------



## Concrete

And that's where we differ. I find that with a battle royal type match there is significantly less of a spectacle and it tends to be even more filler ending in a champion having won the belt in usually the not most extravagant of ways. I don't prefer a belt being won after a single match especially if the title is up for grabs because of a champ getting injured. 

Tournaments for me are some of my favorite things in wrestling. It creates a usually easy to follow narrative with a clear beginning and end. The finals is the true match for the championship so each match on the way simply needs to play into the story that is wanting to be told. My feeling is that every match that leads to the finals simply gives that last match more meaning. Right now SAW is getting over the main players in the 1st Round it seems which could make this an easy starting point for fans that want to get into SAW.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> And that's where we differ. I find that with a battle royal type match there is significantly less of a spectacle and it tends to be even more filler ending in a champion having won the belt in usually the not most extravagant of ways. I don't prefer a belt being won after a single match especially if the title is up for grabs because of a champ getting injured.
> 
> Tournaments for me are some of my favorite things in wrestling. It creates a usually easy to follow narrative with a clear beginning and end. The finals is the true match for the championship so each match on the way simply needs to play into the story that is wanting to be told. My feeling is that every match that leads to the finals simply gives that last match more meaning. Right now SAW is getting over the main players in the 1st Round it seems which could make this an easy starting point for fans that want to get into SAW.


Well, at the very least we can agree that Balderdash is the greatest word in the English Language. 

Watching Ecuadorian Lucha Libre right now. Will tell you how it goes but I think I fell in love with it instantly. 

(_Calm down though, Rooster. We wouldn't want another Ohio Valley Wrestling on our hands_.)


----------



## Concrete

Watched the 3rd episode of DTU. Doesn't come off as major...at all and it has a TV deal so it feels like a fit for here. Gonna be straight forward and say I have zero idea who most of these guys are and I didn't care to look up who was in each match. So this will be bare bones. 

-We start with a 6-way match...I think. It is elimination. A lot of these guys are botch-tastic. This was an attempt at a lucha spot fest but with not a lot of guys being able to nail stuff or keep the action going (how does that happen with 6 guys I don't know). Not off to a crazy good start but it is neat to see something different from the lucha I usually watch aka not that good lucha.

-We have a title match between Drastick(Draztick?) Boy and Tomahawk from Dragon Gate on part of his few excursions. This was not a TERRIBLE match but then again I wouldn't call it anywhere near good. Tomahawk is not a guy I like but he looked in incredibly different physical condition in a good way. I was expecting a little bit more intense of a match but whatever.

-3-way tag match to close the show. This was where I've been hearing the ECW-lucha libre comparison. This match has some really stupid stuff but I was entertained. There are lighttubes that the guys would just be gingerly breaking them over everyone's heads. Little effort in it which was so funny. There was some crazy stupid SPOTZ! There was a bodyslam off the apron to the floor on lighttubes. Only guy I recognized was Joe Lider but no one else. If you want to watch lucha guys kill each other go watch this.

OVERALL: Interesting. I want to see another episode before I give up but if this is the type of show I'll be getting week in and week out I won't be sticking with it. But hey, it might be for some people.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Watched the 3rd episode of DTU. Doesn't come off as major...at all and it has a TV deal so it feels like a fit for here. Gonna be straight forward and say I have zero idea who most of these guys are and I didn't care to look up who was in each match. So this will be bare bones.
> 
> -We start with a 6-way match...I think. It is elimination. A lot of these guys are botch-tastic. This was an attempt at a lucha spot fest but with not a lot of guys being able to nail stuff or keep the action going (how does that happen with 6 guys I don't know). Not off to a crazy good start but it is neat to see something different from the lucha I usually watch aka not that good lucha.
> 
> -We have a title match between Drastick(Draztick?) Boy and Tomahawk from Dragon Gate on part of his few excursions. This was not a TERRIBLE match but then again I wouldn't call it anywhere near good. Tomahawk is not a guy I like but he looked in incredibly different physical condition in a good way. I was expecting a little bit more intense of a match but whatever.
> 
> -3-way tag match to close the show. This was where I've been hearing the ECW-lucha libre comparison. This match has some really stupid stuff but I was entertained. There are lighttubes that the guys would just be gingerly breaking them over everyone's heads. Little effort in it which was so funny. There was some crazy stupid SPOTZ! There was a bodyslam off the apron to the floor on lighttubes. Only guy I recognized was Joe Lider but no one else. If you want to watch lucha guys kill each other go watch this.
> 
> OVERALL: Interesting. I want to see another episode before I give up but if this is the type of show I'll be getting week in and week out I won't be sticking with it. But hey, it might be for some people.


Sounds awesome, bro. Would you mind sending me a link? Can't find it. 

***






This is a decent episode of New England Championship wrestling if you like three girls in leather beating up another girl with her buttcheeks hanging out. 

I probably shouldn't say this because I really respect Neavah as an athlete. But ...

She has very attractive legs and buttcheeks. 

***

I'm thinking about reordering and ranking the list in the original post. I want it to be listed according to what kind of fan would watch these promotions instead of how they're produced. 

Like, lately I've been thinking about Sports Entertainment as a genre. Personally, I think Pro Wrestling and Sports Entertainment are the same thing. But at the same time, I have to admit that if you call one promotion a wrestling company and one promotion an entertainment company, I know what you mean. And I know which one I'd prefer. And obviously a lot of fans can say the same. 

I'm also thinking about putting the plethora of non-english channels together. For the most part they're very much a like in many ways, and if I have a promotion that fits into two categories, I don't see why I can't simply put it in both categories so ... 

***

Has anyone seen WAR from Ecuador? Cool little lucha libre company. Ecuadorian girls are really hot. THey don't get that much play.

***

Random list here of companies from the list I think are really quality. Like to do this every so often. 

No perticular order. 

Companies I think Are Really Quality 


Portland WRestling Uncut
Metro Pro Wrestling 
Victory Commonwealth Wrestling 
Canadian Wrestling Elite
CWF Hollywood
Insane Championship Wrestling
Mother Fucking Hoodslam
Resistance Pro
WAR

And these are promotions I don't follow regularly but would love updates on if anyone does. There was a gentlemen on here who followed NWA Ring Warriors for example. Might be my fave NWA promotion next to SAW. 


Ultra Championship Wrestling
NWA Ring Warriors
New England Championship Wrestling


----------



## RoosterSmith

Very cool Swedish show. I remember watching a show from this GBG group a while back. I thought it was interesting. This one is a lot better though. 

It seems like a popular thing to do in European Wrestling to do a PPV and then show the whole thing for free a few months later. I sincerely hope that as a business model this works for them. Maybe it's not a PPV, maybe it's just a really well produced show they put on the internet to bring people to their live events. 

Either way artistically, very fun promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

And that's the problem, its old and I can't go to their shows. Why even bother? Definitely not ordering a dvd from Sweden.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> And that's the problem, its old and I can't go to their shows. Why even bother? Definitely not ordering a dvd from Sweden.


It's only a few months old. It's not like I can't log on to the inter web without someone spoiling that Swedish Wrestling for me. 

"Always spoiling my Swedish Wrestling! You bastards!" 

And look man, I can't exactly take the Q104 Bus to Glasgow and check out ICW but that doesn't stop me from enjoying it right? 

If it's entertaining, it's entertaining. 

I'm not sure if they do DVDs or not but barring price hikes for international shipping, why wouldn't you order a DVD from Sweden? 

I remember you saying you liked Serious Wrestling. This is serious wrestling. Might not like the fact that the first hour only has one match but you might enjoy the show over all. 

It's wrestling for adults. Viking adults, apparently.


----------



## Al Borland

RoosterSmith said:


> Very cool Swedish show. I remember watching a show from this GBG group a while back. I thought it was interesting. This one is a lot better though.
> 
> It seems like a popular thing to do in European Wrestling to do a PPV and then show the whole thing for free a few months later. I sincerely hope that as a business model this works for them. Maybe it's not a PPV, maybe it's just a really well produced show they put on the internet to bring people to their live events.
> 
> Either way artistically, very fun promotion.


Yup Yup checked them out a few months ago, Dansk Pro Wrestling is another cool Scandinavian promotion worth checking out


----------



## pgi86

Future Stars of Wrestling has a new (national) TV deal:



> FSW is proud to announce that starting, Nov 4th, we will be airing in 46 markets throughout the US on Tuff TV. Some of the markets are Chicago, Los Angeles, Fresno, Atlanta, Phoenix, Colorado Springs, Orlando, Miami, Minneapolis-St.Paul, Las Vegas, Albuquerque, Albany, Buffalo, Charlotte, Cincinnati, Cleveland-Akron, Oklahoma City, Eugene, Nashville, St.Lake City, and Boise.
> 
> Tuff TV is expanding rapidly! Some of our upcoming major markets include new affiliates in New York, Illinois, California, Massachusetts, Florida, Pennsylvania, Texas, Alabama, Louisiana, Iowa, and Virginia.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Al Borland said:


> Yup Yup checked them out a few months ago, Dansk Pro Wrestling is another cool Scandinavian promotion worth checking out


Scandinavia is turning into somewhat of a hotbed lately. Probably say that about Europe in general. 

I have Dansk unranked for now, I gotta get around to watching them. 

***

I was surprised to see that Westside Xtreme was the one from Germany. I knew about that promotion for a while but didn't know they had an online show. 





pgi86 said:


> Future Stars of Wrestling has a new (national) TV deal:


You see, I knew that lot had money. I could tell from their casino venue with the big ass curtains and the four projection tv sets. 

This is great to hear. They commented on my comment on their youtube channel. they said they were committed to story lines and characters. 

I stopped watching their show but I wouldn't be surprised if they ever turned it all around. Do let me know if anything entertaining happens on it, yeah?


----------



## USAUSA1

FSW signed with Tuff TV, same network TCW and Wrestling on Fire airs on. 

NWA SPW http://www.youtube.com/user/BattlezoneWrestling/videos


----------



## Concrete

I would watch all these tiny little promotions with TV deals on Tuff or whatever if they actually showed in my area. Sadly not. FSW always looks like it could be a decent show but haven't put in the effort to discover if that is true.


----------



## sXeMope

Thanks to @TheTomRichards on Twitter for these. 



Spoiler: PRIME Wrestlelution 6 results



: Ricky Shane Page defeats Bobby Beverly in the opener 

: Josh Prohibition defeats Nicky Valentino by pinfall, fun match 

: Mathew Justice retains after using the title to knock out Cross. Match was restarted. 

: Matt Cross wins the TV title after the match is restarted and he hits a 360 on both Maxx Justice&Marti Belle 

: Tag Title match up next: Marion Fontaine & Jeremy Madrox defend against Zack Gowen & Gregory Iron 

: New Tag Champs!!! crazy match! half way through! Run it's galore from the whole under card, Ricky Shane Page cleared the ring.

: Jason Bane made his return and brawled with Page, cross took everyone out with a dive and Iron got the pin and win! 

: Vic has been fired as Comish!!


: 2nd half begins with a 4 way Elimination match: Jimmy Jacobs vs Louis Lyndon vs Jason Gory vs Facade 


: Jason Gory pins Jimmy Jacobs after hitting him with Trepidation, to win the 4-way. Good stuff 

: Bobby Shields & The Sons of Michigan vs Jay Flash, Bryan Castle & Mark Andrews is up next 


: Sons of Michigan & Bobby Shields are your winners. 

: Johnny Gargano wins by submission with the Gargano escape, very good match minus a scary bump by London mid match

Main Event: Prime Championship, No DQ Krimson defends against Rhino

Krimson retained by roll up, and now has to defend in an impromptu match against Gargano according to new commish Labar 

Rhino gores Krimson and Gargano pins him to become NEW Prime Champion!! To end the show 


- Said to be a low turnout. 

- Nothing amazing, but nothing horrible


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> FSW signed with Tuff TV, same network TCW and Wrestling on Fire airs on.
> 
> NWA SPW http://www.youtube.com/user/BattlezoneWrestling/videos


Battlezone looks like the shit. 

Branding issue there. It's called SPW. Is that Southside Pro Wrestling? or School of Pro Wrestling? The logo isn't conclusive. 

Will add it soon for sure. Just wanna clear that up. 



Concrete said:


> I would watch all these tiny little promotions with TV deals on Tuff or whatever if they actually showed in my area. Sadly not. FSW always looks like it could be a decent show but haven't put in the effort to discover if that is true.


FSW is hit or miss but I think it can be huge. They have the cash. Disco is good on color. 

Hey man, does that lucha libre promotion you mentioned in your last post here qualify? I couldn't find it and just wanted to double check. 



sXeMope said:


> Thanks to @TheTomRichards on Twitter for these.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PRIME Wrestlelution 6 results
> 
> 
> 
> : Ricky Shane Page defeats Bobby Beverly in the opener
> 
> : Josh Prohibition defeats Nicky Valentino by pinfall, fun match
> 
> : Mathew Justice retains after using the title to knock out Cross. Match was restarted.
> 
> : Matt Cross wins the TV title after the match is restarted and he hits a 360 on both Maxx Justice&Marti Belle
> 
> : Tag Title match up next: Marion Fontaine & Jeremy Madrox defend against Zack Gowen & Gregory Iron
> 
> : New Tag Champs!!! crazy match! half way through! Run it's galore from the whole under card, Ricky Shane Page cleared the ring.
> 
> : Jason Bane made his return and brawled with Page, cross took everyone out with a dive and Iron got the pin and win!
> 
> : Vic has been fired as Comish!!
> 
> 
> : 2nd half begins with a 4 way Elimination match: Jimmy Jacobs vs Louis Lyndon vs Jason Gory vs Facade
> 
> 
> : Jason Gory pins Jimmy Jacobs after hitting him with Trepidation, to win the 4-way. Good stuff
> 
> : Bobby Shields & The Sons of Michigan vs Jay Flash, Bryan Castle & Mark Andrews is up next
> 
> 
> : Sons of Michigan & Bobby Shields are your winners.
> 
> : Johnny Gargano wins by submission with the Gargano escape, very good match minus a scary bump by London mid match
> 
> Main Event: Prime Championship, No DQ Krimson defends against Rhino
> 
> Krimson retained by roll up, and now has to defend in an impromptu match against Gargano according to new commish Labar
> 
> Rhino gores Krimson and Gargano pins him to become NEW Prime Champion!! To end the show
> 
> 
> - Said to be a low turnout.
> 
> - Nothing amazing, but nothing horrible


Looks like a very good show. When Prime is good it's really good.


----------



## USAUSA1

Southside Pro Wrestling


----------



## Concrete

Did you look for it on YouTube? It shouldn't have been too hard to find but no matter, here's a link http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6D9zMwwX3OFRe2J3u9Rn1A


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Southside Pro Wrestling





Concrete said:


> Did you look for it on YouTube? It shouldn't have been too hard to find but no matter, here's a link http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6D9zMwwX3OFRe2J3u9Rn1A


Actually I can't find a lot of the foreign ones. Unless I get linked to them, it seems a number of the vids don't show up for me. 

I've put both Southside and the lucha promotion on the list. I've placed them under internet shows. Please correct me if I'm wrong and they appear on television. Thanks guys. 

***

So what's out this week? 

Resistance Pro has an hour episode. Very cool. 

American WRestling Federation from the American North has an episode out. 

And of course, Rooster Fave and very productive Victory Wrestling Showcase is out. Buck Gunderson will apparently be featured. The name of the episode is title "stripped." Hope that doesn't have anything to do with the open weight belt or Buck getting naked.


----------



## sXeMope

Beyond Wrestling posted All Killer 21 yesterday. Has a really good match between Anthony Stone and Shynron, and a really good 4 way. I heard the tag match was okay, but I feel asleep during it. (Was watching on my xbox while laying in bed. Woke up at 6am to see Chris Dickinson sticking his ass in Addy Starr's face. Not the ideal thing to wake up to. Haha)

I may have to get around to checking out DTU someday. If memory serves me correct they use Bestia and Pesadilla, who are really the only reasons I'd ever watch Extreme Rising. I don't know for sure but I'd say DTU would be under the internet category.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Beyond Wrestling posted All Killer 21 yesterday. Has a really good match between Anthony Stone and Shynron, and a really good 4 way. I heard the tag match was okay, but I feel asleep during it. (Was watching on my xbox while laying in bed. Woke up at 6am to see Chris Dickinson sticking his ass in Addy Starr's face. Not the ideal thing to wake up to. Haha)
> 
> I may have to get around to checking out DTU someday. If memory serves me correct they use Bestia and Pesadilla, who are really the only reasons I'd ever watch Extreme Rising. I don't know for sure but I'd say DTU would be under the internet category.


Every time I see that picture I laugh a little bit and then feel very guilty about it. 

Poor Sunny. The game was rigged before she ever sat down to the table. :sad:

I don't watch Beyond but that's what this thread needs more of, people giving others a heads up about whats going on in the promotions we do watch. So thanks. 

***

Resistance Pro's episode was cool. XPac is in the first match, rather a disapointment. 

But the second one had my boy Sug D in it. Fighting for his freedom, fighting for the love of Lucy Mendez! Fighting that crazy son of a gun Joesphus. Or whatever his name is. 

And the main event has Ego taking on some guy who looks like a bad guy from GI Joe. Good match though, but why was Billy Corgan's dad out there? I'll never understand wrestling. 





***
Canadian Wrestling Elite and Championship Wrestling from Hollywood both have good episodes out. CWF Hollywod in perticular had a good episode two episodes ago and then had a just kind of watchable one. This is make or break for them in my opinion. (Who am I kidding, I'm a just a big softy. It's more like make or "Oh, that's okay, I'll keep watching anyway even though it wasn't that good.")

Matt Striker on commentary though, love it. One thing they were missing in their old venue was a strong, recognizable commentary team. I don't mean fame wise, I mean charisma wise, I must have watched ten episodes back then and I still can't tell you who was calling those matches, they didn't stand out.


----------



## Lane

Why the fuck Robert Anthony isnt back in CZW full time I will never know. He actually made the world title interesting.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> Why the fuck Robert Anthony isnt back in CZW full time I will never know. He actually made the world title interesting.


Are you talking about the last PPV or did they get that TV show on the internet yet? 

Never heard of Robert Anthony, or at least I can't remember him.


----------



## Lane

Ego is Robert Anthony from Resistance. Used to be Egotistico Fantastico under a mask then un hooded in CZW to be "The Ego" Robert Anthony.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> Ego is Robert Anthony from Resistance. Used to be Egotistico Fantastico under a mask then un hooded in CZW to be "The Ego" Robert Anthony.


Ah, cool. Thanks. He's bringing back Egotisitco Fantasictico for their upcoming halloween show. hee hee.


----------



## Concrete

Just finished watching NWA SAW's latest episode. Hot damn I enjoy this promotion. Full of fun! I'll say that every time. Full recap/review ahead as usual but I'll say this from the get, it has good wrestling up until the main. Cause Chris Michaels.



Spoiler: NWA SAW's LATEST



They recap all the stuff from last week then show the bracket for the Elite 8 Tournament for the championship. Last week we watched the New Blood half and this week we watch the Former Champ side. It should be noted that GALLOWS VS COMPTON HAPPENS IN ROUND 2!!!

-The NWA SAW Tag Team Champions, The Untouchables of Drew Haskins and Jeremiah Plunkett, say before the match that November 1st is the big show (they’ve done this before) and they have an open challenge. They have a tag match against a team that got the jobber entrance. They’re called Shooting Stars This is a real fine match where the challengers look relatively good but the champions don’t need too much to finish off the challengers. Honestly, Shooting Stars looked like a team I wouldn’t mind seeing getting a solid place in the tag scene in SAW to go against the higher ranking teams. LOK vs. them for instance would probably be rather good. Untouchables finisher is cool being a sort of assisted flapjack suplex move.

-Nitro Noise segment this week starts with Hot Rod Biggs(A real awkward looking wrestler UGH) but leads relatively quickly into the other 3 guys in the champions bracket, Jocephus Brody, Chase Stevens, and Wolfie D, coming out and arguing. Nitro is annoying. Segment was basic but served its purpose I suppose.

-Next match is Hot Rod Biggs vs. Chase Stevens. They did the same thing as last week with Gallows vs. Hayes where they did entrances directly following a segment with both. Biggs really shows how not looking like a wrestler can affect a fan from accepting you as playing a pro wrestler. He looks like a person of well below average physical ability. Eventually Stevens crushes Biggs which is PERFECT. Stevens moves to the next round thankfully.

-The last match in the Elite 8 Tournament’s First Round is Jocephus Brody vs. Wolfie D. On paper this match looks really fun and I’m happy to say that I was mostly right. Again, NWA SAW really feels different then some promotions with matches like this. This is a heavyweight match with men who look like wrestlers having a match that isn’t technical or wrestled a lightening pace. I need more Wolfie D in my diet. I’m debating on getting back into TCW for that. Among some other performers. And I say mostly right because this match ends with shenanigans from Brody’s valet who Wolfie D chases on the outside and gets counted out eventually which means Brody moves to the next round.

-The last match is a rematch from last week with Chris Michaels vs. Shawn Shultz. This week the time limit has been extended to 15 minutes. That means Michaels has been boring me to tears in under 10 minutes. I actually find that rather impressive. Yeah, I’m just not interested in it. To no real surprise this goes to another time limit draw.

*OVERALL: This show I felt was a GOOD episode of SAW. Out of the four matches this week I’d say three were good and totally worth watching. This Michaels and Shultz thing is still going on. ERG! Not much for those who enjoy segments. We have a basic talky segment this week which is eh? But if you want good old fashion wrestling watch this episode. Oh and the 2nd round of the Elite 8 looks rad.*


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Just finished watching NWA SAW's latest episode. Hot damn I enjoy this promotion. Full of fun! I'll say that every time. Full recap/review ahead as usual but I'll say this from the get, it has good wrestling up until the main. Cause Chris Michaels.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NWA SAW's LATEST
> 
> 
> 
> They recap all the stuff from last week then show the bracket for the Elite 8 Tournament for the championship. Last week we watched the New Blood half and this week we watch the Former Champ side. It should be noted that GALLOWS VS COMPTON HAPPENS IN ROUND 2!!!
> 
> -The NWA SAW Tag Team Champions, The Untouchables of Drew Haskins and Jeremiah Plunkett, say before the match that November 1st is the big show (they’ve done this before) and they have an open challenge. They have a tag match against a team that got the jobber entrance. They’re called Shooting Stars This is a real fine match where the challengers look relatively good but the champions don’t need too much to finish off the challengers. Honestly, Shooting Stars looked like a team I wouldn’t mind seeing getting a solid place in the tag scene in SAW to go against the higher ranking teams. LOK vs. them for instance would probably be rather good. Untouchables finisher is cool being a sort of assisted flapjack suplex move.
> 
> -Nitro Noise segment this week starts with Hot Rod Biggs(A real awkward looking wrestler UGH) but leads relatively quickly into the other 3 guys in the champions bracket, Jocephus Brody, Chase Stevens, and Wolfie D, coming out and arguing. Nitro is annoying. Segment was basic but served its purpose I suppose.
> 
> -Next match is Hot Rod Biggs vs. Chase Stevens. They did the same thing as last week with Gallows vs. Hayes where they did entrances directly following a segment with both. Biggs really shows how not looking like a wrestler can affect a fan from accepting you as playing a pro wrestler. He looks like a person of well below average physical ability. Eventually Stevens crushes Biggs which is PERFECT. Stevens moves to the next round thankfully.
> 
> -The last match in the Elite 8 Tournament’s First Round is Jocephus Brody vs. Wolfie D. On paper this match looks really fun and I’m happy to say that I was mostly right. Again, NWA SAW really feels different then some promotions with matches like this. This is a heavyweight match with men who look like wrestlers having a match that isn’t technical or wrestled a lightening pace. I need more Wolfie D in my diet. I’m debating on getting back into TCW for that. Among some other performers. And I say mostly right because this match ends with shenanigans from Brody’s valet who Wolfie D chases on the outside and gets counted out eventually which means Brody moves to the next round.
> 
> -The last match is a rematch from last week with Chris Michaels vs. Shawn Shultz. This week the time limit has been extended to 15 minutes. That means Michaels has been boring me to tears in under 10 minutes. I actually find that rather impressive. Yeah, I’m just not interested in it. To no real surprise this goes to another time limit draw.
> 
> *OVERALL: This show I felt was a GOOD episode of SAW. Out of the four matches this week I’d say three were good and totally worth watching. This Michaels and Shultz thing is still going on. ERG! Not much for those who enjoy segments. We have a basic talky segment this week which is eh? But if you want good old fashion wrestling watch this episode. Oh and the 2nd round of the Elite 8 looks rad.*


Cool, thanks for the spoiler alert. I'm gonna get in on that. but it may take me a while. I got CWE, then CWF hollywood. Tomorrow I got impact which is getting good. 

Man, ain't enough hours in the day to nerd out on wrestling. 

MIght push SAW up for the sake of discussion though.


----------



## Concrete

You do what you've gotta do. I know you aren't the biggest SAW fan and this episode is light on quality segment stuff even by SAW standards but if you feel you want some more old fashion entertainment give it a spin. I probably should give another show a look see but haven't decided on what yet. Thinking about looking at CWFH again since I do enjoy some of the Cali talent.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> You do what you've gotta do. I know you aren't the biggest SAW fan and this episode is light on quality segment stuff even by SAW standards but if you feel you want some more old fashion entertainment give it a spin. I probably should give another show a look see but haven't decided on what yet. Thinking about looking at CWFH again since I do enjoy some of the Cali talent.


Watch the third to most recent episode. I thought it was quality. Mac vs some dude. So Cal Crazy Vs Scorpio Sky.


----------



## TheLoneShark

So, just breaking up my work day by watching some Resistance Pro from Rooster's sig.

Decent opener, even if Waltman carried the whole thing. 

I FUCKING LOVE C RED. He should be on TV somewhere... TNA or ROH or even the E. 

Suge D rocks. Amazing gimmick. Cracking match with Kobra, who's decent but fairly generic, and Josephus, who's a pretty impressive big man.

Robert Anthony is the best promo I've seen on the indies in years. Reminds me a lot of Harley Race or Arm Anderson. 

The main event between Anthony and Los Angels is pretty special. Pier 6 brawl is a prelude to some pretty great in-ring action. Some of the doors are breathtaking; a d ive over security, a handstand-failed rana-handstand-superkick sequence that has to be seen to be believed.

Sidenote: Holy fuck, Billy Corgan! I heard he had a promotion, but never looked into it. Awesome. 

Easy to see why Robert Anthony is the champ, though. He's got to be ready to move on to big things, surely? Taco Pizza is now my favourite finish of all time.


----------



## RoosterSmith

TheLoneShark said:


> So, just breaking up my work day by watching some Resistance Pro from Rooster's sig.
> 
> Decent opener, even if Waltman carried the whole thing.
> 
> I FUCKING LOVE C RED. He should be on TV somewhere... TNA or ROH or even the E.
> 
> Suge D rocks. Amazing gimmick. Cracking match with Kobra, who's decent but fairly generic, and Josephus, who's a pretty impressive big man.
> 
> Robert Anthony is the best promo I've seen on the indies in years. Reminds me a lot of Harley Race or Arm Anderson.
> 
> The main event between Anthony and Los Angels is pretty special. Pier 6 brawl is a prelude to some pretty great in-ring action. Some of the doors are breathtaking; a d ive over security, a handstand-failed rana-handstand-superkick sequence that has to be seen to be believed.
> 
> Sidenote: Holy fuck, Billy Corgan! I heard he had a promotion, but never looked into it. Awesome.
> 
> Easy to see why Robert Anthony is the champ, though. He's got to be ready to move on to big things, surely? Taco Pizza is now my favourite finish of all time.


Really? Found Pac kind of boring. I'll have to watch that again. 

I do love C Red. A bit corny at times but I like that kind of stuff. Something tells me his colleague doesn't eat THAT many more hot dogs than C Red does though. 

Loved the dive over security. 

Not surprised Billy was there, he owns the joint. But why was his dad there? 

Doesn't matter, that guy's balls are magic. They produce music geniuses so he can go wherever he wants. 

***

NECW is out. Might not get around to that.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Unusual question... is anyone out there running shows that are heavy on attitude era talent and booking? Hoping to see some new stuff from old favourites...


----------



## RoosterSmith

TheLoneShark said:


> Unusual question... is anyone out there running shows that are heavy on attitude era talent and booking? Hoping to see some new stuff from old favourites...


You know what it is, man? Those kind of talents are so spread out, and what there is, wasn't very entertaining. Metro Pro had Stevie Richards doing the right to censor thing. It wasn't so bad but it wasn't must see either. The shows were bad overall, during that time, so that made it worst perhaps. 

From this list? Nothing, man. I fear those days are over for the most part. Not an unusual question, it's a lot more than nostalgia, those acts were for the most part, very entertaining.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Shame. If I had millions lying around, I'd definitely promote an AE-based tour then try and build on it. I mean, who could get bored of a show that could feature, say:

Kevin Nash
Scott Steiner
Too Cool
Rikishi
Val Venis
The Godfather
D'Lo Brown
Mick Foley
The Headbangers
Al Snow
DDP
Scott Hall
Steve Blackman
Ken Shamrock
X-Pac
Road Dogg
Billy Gunn
Justin Credible
Raven
Tommy Dreamer

Okay, the workrate would suck in places, but that'd be good times...


----------



## RoosterSmith

TheLoneShark said:


> Shame. If I had millions lying around, I'd definitely promote an AE-based tour then try and build on it. I mean, who could get bored of a show that could feature, say:
> 
> Kevin Nash
> Scott Steiner
> Too Cool
> Rikishi
> Val Venis
> The Godfather
> D'Lo Brown
> Mick Foley
> The Headbangers
> Al Snow
> DDP
> Scott Hall
> Steve Blackman
> Ken Shamrock
> X-Pac
> Road Dogg
> Billy Gunn
> Justin Credible
> Raven
> Tommy Dreamer
> 
> Okay, the workrate would suck in places, but that'd be good times...


Ah!!! Kevin Nash! Gross! 

But yeah that's a pretty good roster, even today. I'd watch the shit out of it. Definently good foundation to build somethign off of.


----------



## Concrete

That'd be...something hehe.


----------



## USAUSA1

Extreme rising? House of hardcore? TNA?

US talents don't age well I notice.


----------



## sXeMope

TheLoneShark said:


> Easy to see why Robert Anthony is the champ, though. He's got to be ready to move on to big things, surely? Taco Pizza is now my favourite finish of all time.


He was actually under a WWE developmental deal in 2006-2007 but they released him.


----------



## TheLoneShark

USAUSA1 said:


> Extreme rising? House of hardcore? TNA?
> 
> US talents don't age well I notice.


I don't know.. Sting is looking okay at 50... Flair was turning in decent work into his 60s, Funk is still entertaining, even Scotty Steiner and Booker T are still up to snuff.

I think you've either got something or you haven't. A lot of the guys I listed were never phenomenal workers, but they got over because they're entertaining as shit - yes, I'm talking Nash, The Headbangers and Godfather specifically.

I'd love to see someone bring those guys back together though, just once, for old times' sake. And, in fairness, I've often thought they'd be bigger draws - and cheaper - than most of the talent that gets brought in to headline indies these days. I mean, those guys routinely performed in front of 8 million people every week. I assume most of those eight million are still alive and will remember them. How many people, by comparison, know who Davey Richards or Colt Cabana is? I'm just saying...


----------



## Lane

Not a show but eh this might as well be placed here instead of making an entire thread for local indies. Going to ASWF tomorrow. 3 hour drive and features a casket match. They have their own arena and been around since 1999. Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane said:


> Not a show but eh this might as well be placed here instead of making an entire thread for local indies. Going to ASWF tomorrow. 3 hour drive and features a casket match. They have their own arena and been around since 1999. Should be interesting to say the least.


Started as a backyard promotion but grew beyond that. Kudos to them for breaking the stereotype.


----------



## Lane

I just hope theres a good amount of matches. I wouldnt want to get there and only see 5 matches then drive back. Heres a match from Evo Pro featuring Team Defend Indy Wrestling/Team UK (Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) vs The Skinny Mean Men (Trik Davis & Reed "By God" Bently)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg2z423sGYs

Mark and Pete are legit from the UK and been touring the country getting bookings and taking nothing but bus rides to get to shows. Their last appearance will be Nov 1 when they compete live on IPPV for AIW Double Dare.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> Not a show but eh this might as well be placed here instead of making an entire thread for local indies. Going to ASWF tomorrow. 3 hour drive and features a casket match. They have their own arena and been around since 1999. Should be interesting to say the least.


Sounds awesome. 

I don't think anyone is going to mind you posting it here. But different question, why do people care so much where people put threads or if the thread should be made in the first place. 

You're a reputable member of the wrestling forum, right? And this is the other wrestling section. Post the thing wherever you want, bro. Fudge the World!!! Fudge it Straight to Heck!!! 

Hope it's an entertaining show. Since you decided to support indy wrestling, the least indy wrestling can do is meet you half way. haha. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Started as a backyard promotion but grew beyond that. Kudos to them for breaking the stereotype.


Sounds cool, I'm surprised more committed fans with heart haven't turned the hobby into something artistically lauded yet.


----------



## sXeMope

They're long gone now, but I think UWA Hardcore started as a backyard fed as well.


New LCW today. PVR is set. I should have a review of it up later today.


----------



## sXeMope

*LCW - Legends Of Wrestling (S02 E01)*

*Max Power vs. Narcis Saint w/ Jessica Priest*
- This was the only match this week. Started with a recap of their last match from season 1. It was in a different arena, has a feel similar to the first 7 episodes that were in the Hockey arena. Decent match. Went a lot longer than their last match. Seems they may be developing a feud between these two. Should be good if they showcase it properly. Max Power is a fantastic talent and Saint is no slouch. 

- Commentary is pretty bad listening to it on TV. Biz tries to be a heel and it sounds horrible, and George Scott sounds like an old school commentator. Also they tried to say that Saint had "a season" off to rehab his knee. That annoyed me because there was like a month between the shows. 

- They have a generic "Don't Try This At Home" warning now, and they have a new intro that shows shots of the city. 

- Show started with a recap music video that was rather long. Seemed to show highlights of EVERY match. Seemed unnecessary IMO. 

- They had another Matt Wheeler/Mr. Fantastic training segment. I enjoy these for some really strange reason. 

----

Just wondering - Is it just me or does Max Power look a lot like Sami Zayn?


------

You can pre-order the PRIME Wrestlelution 6 DVD now from their website. It's only $15. Goes up to $20 when it starts shipping. I ordered my copy.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> *LCW - Legends Of Wrestling (S02 E01)*
> 
> *Max Power vs. Narcis Saint w/ Jessica Priest*
> - This was the only match this week. Started with a recap of their last match from season 1. It was in a different arena, has a feel similar to the first 7 episodes that were in the Hockey arena. Decent match. Went a lot longer than their last match. Seems they may be developing a feud between these two. Should be good if they showcase it properly. Max Power is a fantastic talent and Saint is no slouch.
> 
> - Commentary is pretty bad listening to it on TV. Biz tries to be a heel and it sounds horrible, and George Scott sounds like an old school commentator. Also they tried to say that Saint had "a season" off to rehab his knee. That annoyed me because there was like a month between the shows.
> 
> - They have a generic "Don't Try This At Home" warning now, and they have a new intro that shows shots of the city.
> 
> - Show started with a recap music video that was rather long. Seemed to show highlights of EVERY match. Seemed unnecessary IMO.
> 
> - They had another Matt Wheeler/Mr. Fantastic training segment. I enjoy these for some really strange reason.
> 
> ----
> 
> Just wondering - Is it just me or does Max Power look a lot like Sami Zayn?
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> You can pre-order the PRIME Wrestlelution 6 DVD now from their website. It's only $15. Goes up to $20 when it starts shipping. I ordered my copy.


Googled him. In some pics he does, others he doesn't.

Good to hear about them back on TV. 

***

Championship and CWE were both kind of disappointing. Hoping NECW will be better. But right now checking up on Stockholm Wrestling from Sweden. So impressed by GBG that I look forward to this promotion too. The show is two hours though so I'm probably gonna check out a half hour of it. Probably do that a half hour at a time till I finish.


----------



## USAUSA1

In the TNA section, I've stated that the only indies I can see AJ working for is OVW and NWA SAW because their shows are current compare to a company like TCW, you would have to wait 4-6 weeks for the last tapings to air on tv. Unless TNA don't care about the shows airing later. 

Which indies do you want to see AJ Styles work for to sell this storyline?


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> In the TNA section, I've stated that the only indies I can see AJ working for is OVW and NWA SAW because their shows are current compare to a company like TCW, you would have to wait 4-6 weeks for the last tapings to air on tv. Unless TNA don't care about the shows airing later.
> 
> Which indies do you want to see AJ Styles work for to sell this storyline?


I'm aware that there as some spoilers out that I haven't looked at. (I'd rather be surprised when it comes to TNA or any other promotion.)

So ... I could be wrong about this. 

But I don't think AJ is actually leaving TNA for the sake of the storyline. I think people are jumping the gun. 

I think he'll just show up next week or take a week or two off. Possibly a month. 

That's just me though. I've been wrong in the past and I'll be wrong again.

***

Now assuming I am wrong, OVW has a relationship with TNA, so ...

CWF Hollywood is on good enough standing that they have Somoa Joe coming. They can work out the schedule, move stuff around, so it's not that out of date. 

I'd love to see him in ICW but that's a long way away. Portland Wrestling Uncut and Hoodslam.


----------



## USAUSA1

Real wrestling, great crowd, great production. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4sYBwkM1K4


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Real wrestling, great crowd, great production. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4sYBwkM1K4


Haven't seen NWA Smokey Mountain in a while. 

Last a saw, it resembled a clip show of sorts. Some of the matches they showed weren't whole. Production was decent enough. Better in some venues than others. And they had that record setting crowd of 2500, around there. 

Ring of honor hasn't done that yet.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> I'm aware that there as some spoilers out that I haven't looked at. (I'd rather be surprised when it comes to TNA or any other promotion.)
> 
> So ... I could be wrong about this.
> 
> But I don't think AJ is actually leaving TNA for the sake of the storyline. I think people are jumping the gun.
> 
> I think he'll just show up next week or take a week or two off. Possibly a month.
> 
> That's just me though. I've been wrong in the past and I'll be wrong again.





Spoiler: Re: AJ Styles/TNA



I think AJ could actually be leaving for a while. I said this in the TNA thread, but people have been saying this is a ripoff of the Punk storyline from 2011. Difference is that TNA has promotions that they work with, they could send AJ to AAA in Mexico, or Wrestle-1 in Japan, or even OVW. TNA has the advantage there where WWE did not - They acknowledge and work with other promotions. With that being said, I don't see AJ appearing for any indy feds.


Honestly I hope he really does leave for a while. Japan has this odd ability to rejuvenate wrestlers (see Alex Shelley, Lance Archer, MVP, Harry Smith). Plus, AJ has worked everyone in TNA to death so it'll be good to see him face some new competition. This is honestly the most interested I've been in AJ in years.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Oh oh, very ominous post, Mopey. Will check back after thursday. Haha.


----------



## RVD'S BONG

Do you have JCW ? Sure it sucks but I find it amusing .


----------



## sXeMope

Eh, I guess I'm being hopeful. Realistically knowing TNA they'll have him come back when they do [What's happening at the tapings]. If I was them though, I'd send him abroad. The way I see it is if you have the relations, why not use them to further your storyline?

----

I was listening to the Uncle Mike & Tom Show and they reviewed Wrestlelution. Apparently this may be the end of the road for PRIME as they don't have any tapings booked currently. Really hoping it isn't the end of the road for them because they've put out solid stuff. Although I think it's stupid if they shut their doors because they lose TV. There are hundreds of promotions who survive on monthly shows and DVD sales.


----

Some thoughts on some Beyond I've been watching over the last few nights...

*All Killer 19*
*-Dogfight: M1nute Men (+1) vs. EYFBO (0) VS. Da Hoodz (-1)*
- This was a good tag match, though it went too long. The rules were that two teams wrestle at a time and the other team waits at ringside. When one team is pinned, the other enters. To win you need to consecutively pin both teams. The length definitely affected my enjoyment of this.

Fell asleep after this match so I can't review the rest

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B99JJGUY8bc




*All Killer 20*
*-Sugar Dunkerton (+7) vs. Sozio (+1)*
- Nothing special, but still enjoyable. Showcased both men well. 

*-M1nute Men [Devin Blaze (+1) & Tommy Trainwreck (+1)] vs. Ryan Rush (0) & Jolly Roger (0)*
- This was a really good tag match. Ryan Rush really impressed me. For a guy his size, he can move pretty well. Kind of like RSP, but he's in better shape. Roger is Jigsaw's younger brother, though looking at them you could swear they were identical twins.

*-The Contingent [Nicholas Kaye (+9) & Myke Quest (+1)] vs. Nixon [Rickey Shane Page (0) & Eric Ryan (+1)]*
- I watched this episode for this match. Nixon seemed to be the faces in this match which is odd because I've only ever seen them as heels in AIW (Although they've gotten more face reactions for a while now). Really scary moment at the end of the match. RSP went for his top rope powerbomb on Quest but lost him in mid-air and Quest pretty much came down on the top of his head. I don't think he was hurt but it was certainly a scary moment.

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L-wwSVkXnM



*All Killer 21*

*-Anthony Stone (+5) vs. Shynron (0)*
- I really enjoyed this match. It's worth checking out. Shynron is an great high flyer and they put together a really enjoyable match.

*-Eric Corvis (+10) vs. Johnny Cockstrong (+10) vs. Kyle Winant (+1) vs. Matt Mackintosh (0)*
- This match was great. Kyle Winant really impressed me. Cockstrong is a really enjoyable character, and Eric Corvis should be a bigger star on the indies. Really worth checking this match out.

*
-Abnormalz [AR Fox (-4) & Black Baron (+3)] vs. Worst Case Scenario [Ethan Case (-1) & Eli Evans (-1)]*
- This was up and down for me. Parts made it really enjoyable, but other parts made it misery to sit through. Black Baron reminds me of Big E. Langston.

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3jES2N2AH8



*All Killer 22*

*-El Saguaro (+4) vs. DJ Hyde (+1)*
- Nothing special. DC referred to DJ as "The Great And Powerful DJ Hyde" so many times it felt like he was being paid to do so.

*-Drew Gulak (+10) & Biff Busick (-9) vs. Aeroform [Louis Lyndon (-3) & Flip Kendrick (-5)]*
- Really good stuff. Gulak and Busick are both older style wrestlers and Aeroform are the complete opposite. One really sick spot in this match where Gulak and Busick powerbombed Aeroform into each other.

*-Jonathan Gresham (0) vs. Darius Carter (-1)*
- This was really enjoyable. First time ever really seeing either man and it impressed me. I don't really understand Darius Carter's gimmick though and I think I would have enjoyed it more if I did.


Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzyLyPOnbXw


-----

Curious: This thread is mainly for "other" wrestling shows but are we allowed to post thoughts about NXT? I watched it today and I thought Neville vs. Graves was fantastic. Glad that team is finally broken up. Really felt like a situation where creative had nothing for either so they threw them together. Worked well for The Ascension. not so well for these two.


----------



## Concrete

NXT has its own thread so I'd just keep that stuff over there. 

As far as Beyond goes, I've heard some really good stuff about Gulak/Busick vs Aeroform. I feel I'll need to check that out sooner rather than later. Gresham is a guy who I think can be really good or not so hot. When he is on he is as good as any independent talent in any of the super indy styled promotions.


----------



## RoosterSmith

RVD'S BONG said:


> Do you have JCW ? Sure it sucks but I find it amusing .


Man, some of the best wrestling in the world sucks. Haha. 

Nah, sure, if JCW qualifies. You talking about Juggalo Championship? I don't believe they have a serialized show but if they do, this is the place. Link us. 

If not, we're not so formal here, by all means. But I think you'll get a better conversation going by posting it in it's own other wrestling thread. 



sXeMope said:


> Eh, I guess I'm being hopeful. Realistically knowing TNA they'll have him come back when they do [What's happening at the tapings]. If I was them though, I'd send him abroad. The way I see it is if you have the relations, why not use them to further your storyline?
> 
> ----
> 
> I was listening to the Uncle Mike & Tom Show and they reviewed Wrestlelution. Apparently this may be the end of the road for PRIME as they don't have any tapings booked currently. Really hoping it isn't the end of the road for them because they've put out solid stuff. Although I think it's stupid if they shut their doors because they lose TV. There are hundreds of promotions who survive on monthly shows and DVD sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious: This thread is mainly for "other" wrestling shows but are we allowed to post thoughts about NXT? I watched it today and I thought Neville vs. Graves was fantastic. Glad that team is finally broken up. Really felt like a situation where creative had nothing for either so they threw them together. Worked well for The Ascension. not so well for these two.


I don't mind talking NXT here but you'll probably enjoy that thread better. It's got a thread for the show, and then it's got a whole forum where people are taking specific things into account. 

Yeah, sucks about PRime, but it goes to show you, revenue from TV is important. 

Even if they can do it just on ticket sales, it's also gotta be worth it for them financially. A lot of businesses close down not because they weren't profitable, but because they weren't profitable enough for the owners to bother with. 

It would suck to have our number one recommended promotion go under though. 

As for TNA, yeah, I totally expect AJ to just come back. I don't see anything wrong with that either. I mean, what benefit is it to them to have him anywhere else? He's their star. He needs to be on their tv show. 

If they wanted to get a bigger audience in Japan, or some other region, national or international, they should be working on more tv deals. I understand that Japan is crazy about wrestling (literally, if you've ever seen DDT, so awesome!) but even NJPW has limited tv slots. 

TNA could kick some ass overnight if they got on weekly there.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> I don't mind talking NXT here but you'll probably enjoy that thread better. It's got a thread for the show, and then it's got a whole forum where people are taking specific things into account.
> 
> Yeah, sucks about PRime, but it goes to show you, revenue from TV is important.
> 
> Even if they can do it just on ticket sales, it's also gotta be worth it for them financially. A lot of businesses close down not because they weren't profitable, but because they weren't profitable enough for the owners to bother with.
> 
> It would suck to have our number one recommended promotion go under though.
> 
> As for TNA, yeah, I totally expect AJ to just come back. I don't see anything wrong with that either. I mean, what benefit is it to them to have him anywhere else? He's their star. He needs to be on their tv show.
> 
> If they wanted to get a bigger audience in Japan, or some other region, national or international, they should be working on more tv deals. I understand that Japan is crazy about wrestling (literally, if you've ever seen DDT, so awesome!) but even NJPW has limited tv slots.
> 
> TNA could kick some ass overnight if they got on weekly there.


I think what happened to the talent afterwards would determine how bummed I'd be about PRIME folding. Not so much guys like Gargano and Cross who are booked in plenty of other places, but guys like Facade and Gory who don't really get any other notable bookings regularly.

The way I'd ideally want AJ leaving booked is kind of hard to explain. It's something that would be hard to book correctly. You could have him leave and wrestle in feds you have affiliations with, but at the same time you would need to have a reason to give updates on what he's doing if you crown a new champion when he's gone. Then you've gotta find a legit reason to bring him back in because it would look stupid if he just came back. I think it's something that would be hard, but could be done, but honestly I don't have faith in TNA to do it. In any case I'm still hoping he has some international matches just to see something new.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> I think what happened to the talent afterwards would determine how bummed I'd be about PRIME folding. Not so much guys like Gargano and Cross who are booked in plenty of other places, but guys like Facade and Gory who don't really get any other notable bookings regularly.
> 
> The way I'd ideally want AJ leaving booked is kind of hard to explain. It's something that would be hard to book correctly. You could have him leave and wrestle in feds you have affiliations with, but at the same time you would need to have a reason to give updates on what he's doing if you crown a new champion when he's gone. Then you've gotta find a legit reason to bring him back in because it would look stupid if he just came back. I think it's something that would be hard, but could be done, but honestly I don't have faith in TNA to do it. In any case I'm still hoping he has some international matches just to see something new.


Yeah, who knows what they're gonna do. 

OVW, Wrestle 1, Championship Wrestling from Hollywood ... 

Maybe he'll shock the balls and ass of the wrestling world and become the United Wrestling Network's first every champ after throwing down the TNA belt. haha!


----------



## USAUSA1

United Wrestling Network won't get off the ground until spring time which would be too late.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> United Wrestling Network won't get off the ground until spring time which would be too late.


I'm just having a slice of fun pie. Would be cool though.


----------



## RoosterSmith

You know what I watched this weekend? I watched CWF Hollywood, VCW, CWE ... Some had their moments. 

But You know what? They're not ICW. They're not Portland Wrestling Uncut or Hoodslam. They're not Metro Pro either, even as Metro Pro isn't Metro these days. (Last two episodes were good though and I have hope for the future.)

When I started this thread "Other" wrestling was on fire. ICW was in the middle of their season, Metro was better than RAW and Portland was showing the world (or at least Portland) that you could be family friendly AND extremely entertaining. 

It's not that I don't like these other promotions, but there is definitely a hierarchy. So I went back and watched the first episode of Portland Wrestling Uncut and ICW Worldwide. If you're looking for quality "Other" wrestling you could do a lot worse and not much better. 

Here in the first worldwide episode, you get James Scott against Chris Renfrew. Renfrew beats the crap out of Scott and Scott's testicles with some foreign objects. Scott is hands down better with actual wrestling though, just dominate. 

After the bout BT Gunn confronts his old buddy. Not sure what their beef is but it's mentioned that Gunn has not been the same since losing the ICW Title. 

INtercut with this match, we see the ending of the first Whiplash/Grado bout. Whiplash cuts a promo on Grado being an insult to Pro Wrestling. Jack Lester, a friend of Grado, would also cut a promo after kidnapping Whiplashes's Mad Max themed sidekick. 

Then we get a tag team match that features tea bagging and a lot of fun grappling. 

ICW, man. One of the best, can't wait for season 2.


----------



## USAUSA1

How does Icw tv/YouTube schedule works? Do they have two shows?


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> How does Icw tv/YouTube schedule works? Do they have two shows?


Just Worldwide. And it's exclusive to the internet. It's a good show, I recommend it. More hits than misses by far. I remember you told me you like serious wrestling? I suspect there are enough serious elements for it to be your thing.


----------



## USAUSA1

Has the new season started?


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Has the new season started?


Not yet. As I understand it it should be starting up within two or three months.


----------



## RoosterSmith

In episode of Worldwide, the teen sensation Christopher challenges a guy who isn't there to a fight. The challenge gets excepted by their referee, YumYum. 

Took way too long to start the match but you gotta love the atmosphere up there in the ICDub. 

Tag match with Grado and Jack Jester was real good. They took on Whiplash, who should always wear the nun outfit to the ring, and guy who looks like the bluemeanie, steven richards, side show bob, a junkie and one of the gay hobbits from lord of the rings. Billy Kirkwoods words, not mine. 

***

In Portland Wrestling's second episode they're still qualifying for the Pacific Northwest Heavyweight title tournament. Don't worry about that white studio wall, they eventually put a curtain up. 

wrestling is just okay but there's a good interview with the Blanchard Brothers, who teach us that when you knock out an interviewer after attempting to body slam your brother, it's a good idea to just run away. 

This is why it pays to have personal liability insurance.


----------



## Al Borland

We regret to inform the Hoodslam fans that just minutes ago, Vader cancelled his appearance at this Friday's Hoodslam: 80s for the Ladies. He took the "fuck the fans" thing a little too seriously.

The Hoodslam office provided Vader with his flight, hotel, and rental car details, at which point he informed the Hoodslam office that he will not be attending nor performing at this Friday's event.

Wheels are already in motion to keep this Friday's show one of the best in Hoodslam's illustrious history; making his return to Hoodslam is international death-match superstar and PMA World Champion Drake Younger. 

Stay tuned for more details as we clean up the mess left behind by this "fat piece of shit."
_____________

Hoodslam shared Hoodslam's photo.
11 hours ago
This looks better
IT'S YOUNGER TIME!!!


----------



## TheLoneShark

Ugh, Vader. What an unprofessional prick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RoosterSmith

Al Borland said:


> We regret to inform the Hoodslam fans that just minutes ago, Vader cancelled his appearance at this Friday's Hoodslam: 80s for the Ladies. He took the "fuck the fans" thing a little too seriously.
> 
> The Hoodslam office provided Vader with his flight, hotel, and rental car details, at which point he informed the Hoodslam office that he will not be attending nor performing at this Friday's event.
> 
> Wheels are already in motion to keep this Friday's show one of the best in Hoodslam's illustrious history; making his return to Hoodslam is international death-match superstar and PMA World Champion Drake Younger.
> 
> Stay tuned for more details as we clean up the mess left behind by this "fat piece of shit."
> _____________
> 
> Hoodslam shared Hoodslam's photo.
> 11 hours ago
> This looks better
> IT'S YOUNGER TIME!!!


Nobody tell Lane about this, he's been pretty adamant about slapping a bitch if Vader/Younger didn't happen. 

Don't know what to make of it. First question I gotta ask myself is, was there a good reason for Vader canceling? 

But hey! It's Hoodslam! So who cares? Show's still gonna be awesome.

BTW, their official Youtube channel has highlights from the last 80's for the ladies on there. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Lane

RoosterSmith said:


> Nobody tell Lane about this, he's been pretty adamant about slapping a bitch if Vader/Younger didn't happen.
> 
> Don't know what to make of it. First question I gotta ask myself is, was there a good reason for Vader canceling?
> 
> But hey! It's Hoodslam! So who cares? Show's still gonna be awesome.
> 
> BTW, their official Youtube channel has highlights from the last 80's for the ladies on there. Pretty cool stuff.


*THE WORLD IS NOT SAFE.*

Also, whose the chick in the green on the poster? #DatAssIsFat


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> *THE WORLD IS NOT SAFE.*
> 
> Also, whose the chick in the green on the poster? #DatAssIsFat


That's Cammy. You ever hear those "Cammy's Ass!" chants in Hoodslam? That's the ass that inspired those chants.


----------



## USAUSA1

I didn't see http://www.youtube.com/user/doaprowrestling/videos on the list. They don't have a tv show anymore from the looks of it but they have promos and match of the week. Mostly Portland Uncut guys on here like The Blanchards.


----------



## Al Borland

Gangrel will also be appearing in Hoodslam's upcoming show!!

___________

Tomorrow night, you'll get to see all your favorite Hoodslammers, PMA Champion of the WORLD Drake Younger and just signed today, former WWE Superstar "Vampire Warrior" Gangrel! Get ready as he'll be fucking you fans hard Fangin N Bangin style!

BBBBLLLLLAAAUUUGGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I didn't see http://www.youtube.com/user/doaprowrestling/videos on the list. They don't have a tv show anymore from the looks of it but they have promos and match of the week. Mostly Portland Uncut guys on here like The Blanchards.


Really cool. I'll check that out, thanks. 

They had a tv show at one point? 

I'll check out anything with Uncut guys in it. 

And after I'm done doing that, I'll go watch some wrestling. 

_Ay! Yooooooo!!!_



Al Borland said:


> Gangrel will also be appearing in Hoodslam's upcoming show!!
> 
> ___________
> 
> Tomorrow night, you'll get to see all your favorite Hoodslammers, PMA Champion of the WORLD Drake Younger and just signed today, former WWE Superstar "Vampire Warrior" Gangrel! Get ready as he'll be fucking you fans hard Fangin N Bangin style!



Fangin' *AND *Bangin'? _Oh my ..._ :ex:

The Vampire Warrior certainly makes the rounds. Never know where he'll pop up next. 

I know I sound like a broken record but Hoodslam needs a belt. Positive Mental Attitude Championship and Golden Gig aside. 

They should make the Golden Gig the main design on the center plate. No need to change the name.


----------



## Lane

FUCK IT. GIMMIE GANGREL VS DRAKE.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Championship Wrestling from Hollywood wasn't all that. "Barely Watchable." 

First match was good. Willie Mack Vs Ryan.

Disapointed in the Scorpio Sky/Joey Ryan thing because they built up to it. What a shit pay off. 

NECW has a show out right now. Not really feeling that promotion either. Probably will just watch an ICW and Portland episode tomorrow. Not even that excited about Smackdown these days.

Oh yeah! That unranked Italian Promotion has it's own TV show. Should give that a run.


----------



## sXeMope

Just finished watching LCW for this week. Fairly generic episode. Nothing special, but a fairly basic and decent match between T-Bone and Matt Burns. 

Krimson vs. Dylan Davis next week. Should be a great match.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I like to think of this as the first episode of uncut where they got their direction down. 

I like to think there's some magic in that big blue curtain. 

Bubba has a good match with Kliever, who never looked cooler than when he had that kick ass hair cut. 

Davari Vs Exile was the shit. 

Some good matches. Good interview with Big Ugly that would give birth to the running Joe V jokes about him having a dude crush on Ugly. 

And Roddy Piper touches Colt's face, a staple of the entire season. 



sXeMope said:


> Just finished watching LCW for this week. Fairly generic episode. Nothing special, but a fairly basic and decent match between T-Bone and Matt Burns.
> 
> Krimson vs. Dylan Davis next week. Should be a great match.


Yeah they're gonna have to start doing something different from the sounds of things. Especially if they only have 12 episodes a year or some such number. 

It's not like they don't have the characters to do something interesting.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Yeah they're gonna have to start doing something different from the sounds of things. Especially if they only have 12 episodes a year or some such number.
> 
> It's not like they don't have the characters to do something interesting.


I feel like there aren't really any stories going. Other than the Max Power matches (For his interactions with Matt Wheeler), none of the matches really have a purpose. I mean, it's watchable, but there really isn't anything to keep drawing people back in.


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure if I mentioned this, but it seems that there's a rumor that LCW is going an hour next season. They tweeted out something earlier this week asking what fans think about them going an hour, and just saw that they're hyping a bit announcement for season 3 tomorrow. Not really a "rumor" I guess (Though I'm not really in the circle of fans so if it was I wouldn't hear about it anyways) more me putting two and two together.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Not sure if I mentioned this, but it seems that there's a rumor that LCW is going an hour next season. They tweeted out something earlier this week asking what fans think about them going an hour, and just saw that they're hyping a bit announcement for season 3 tomorrow. Not really a "rumor" I guess (Though I'm not really in the circle of fans so if it was I wouldn't hear about it anyways) more me putting two and two together.


Hey, man, I'm all for it. That's not gonna address their structure issues but still, doesn't hurt to be on TV for another half hour.


----------



## sXeMope

Depends how they use it. If they use it to establish characters than it'll be a good thing, but if they use it to show another match or two it'll be pointless. They aren't on the level of PWG or NJPW to be able to just show matches with little to no storylines.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Depends how they use it. If they use it to establish characters than it'll be a good thing, but if they use it to show another match or two it'll be pointless. They aren't on the level of PWG or NJPW to be able to just show matches with little to no storylines.


True. To be honest even if a company is that good in terms of the in ring product, I don't wanna watch it. It could be Hart/Michaels every night. It could be Flair/Steamboat. I don't wanna watch that. 

I think there's a middle ground. Right now they show one or two matches. Sometimes they have a promo, interview or confrontation. They should make one half hour more match orientated and have the other half hour more "sports entertainment" orientated.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.youtube.com/user/CoveyProTV/videos


----------



## sXeMope

LCW Moving to an hour confirmed.



> Legend City Wrestling is extremely proud to announce, starting Season 3, Legends of Wrestling will be moving up to 1 hour on NTV!!! The first TV Taping for Season 3 will be Thursday, December 19th at the CLB Armoury in St. John's.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=498157866949906&l=078f3080e3

Also - LCW S02 E01. Apparently they have a new Youtube channel?


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/CoveyProTV/videos


Put it in there man. Thanks. Have you watched the show yet? What do you think? Talk to me, Usa, talk to me ... 



sXeMope said:


> LCW Moving to an hour confirmed.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=498157866949906&l=078f3080e3
> 
> Also - LCW S02 E01. Apparently they have a new Youtube channel?


I'll update the thing. Possibly with two accounts for season one and two. 

Weird that they would do that but it's nice to be able to watch LCW again.

Edit: Think they took down the other one.


----------



## CZWRUBE

RoosterSmith said:


> Ladies! Gentlemen! Transgendered!
> 
> Welcome to the official “Other” Wrestling TV Show Thread. A lot of Wrestling Promotions with regional TV shows post episodes on the internet. They use Youtube, Vimeo, other video sharing services, or even their own website.
> 
> That means everyone in the ENTIRE WORLD can watch these shows legally and for free. And I think that's awesome.
> 
> The idea here is to create a comprehensive listing of every "Other" promotion that has such a show. This includes shows that are exclusive to the internet. If there are any that you know about, and you don't see them on the list? Let us know, post a link.
> 
> The original post will be updated as often as possible.
> 
> Participation​
> Besides giving us the heads up on promotions that we don't know about, there are other ways to participate in this thread.
> 
> One is to share your thoughts and views on these promotion. After watching a promotion, tell us what you liked or disliked about it.
> 
> Another thing is to post your "Big 3" in the original post. Simply private message me or post them here, and I'll slap them into the OP. The Big 3 is the primary criteria that goes into ranking these promotions. Don't forget to add a small blurb about why you think the promotion's cool. Ten word limit.
> 
> Spoiler Policy​
> I usually avoid using spoilers when I talk about a wrestling show. However, sometimes you have to talk about it, right? All you have to do to talk about a spoiler in this thread is wrap up the spoiler in a "Spoiler Tag."
> 
> If you do that, then nobody will see the spoiler unless they hit the "show" button.
> 
> It's really easy to do too. Just type or copy and paste these two commands:
> 
> 1. Spoiler="WWE" : What you're gonna do is, type Spoiler=, then in quotations, type the name of the promotion or show that you are spoiling. For example, if I was talking about the WWE, I would write, Spoiler="WWE" Or if I was talking about Monday Night Raw, I'd type in Spoiler="RAW"
> 
> But the final and most important step is, you have to type the command inside these two characters, [ ] It should look like this, [Whatever you type goes here.]
> 
> 2. /spoiler : Once you type the first command, Spoiler="Whatever" into [ ] , you can post your spoilers. But at the end of the spoiler, you have to make another set of [ ] and type in /spoiler ...
> 
> The end result should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For showing people how to do spoiler tags
> 
> 
> 
> Your spoiler would go here! Whoooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Once you do that everything in between the two sets of [ ] will be hidden, and people who don't want to read the spoilers won't have their shows ruined for them. And you can walk around thinking you're a pretty considerate fella, because you are.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Episodic Wrestling Shows: The Complete Listing
> 
> _Shows are ranked first and foremost according to the "Big 3" system. After that it's all my personal experience with the promotions ..._​
> 
> Prime Wrestling
> NWA SAW
> Insane Championship Wrestling
> Hoodslam
> Portland Wrestling Uncut
> Xcite Wrestling
> Legend City Wrestling Season 2
> Wrestling on Fire
> East Coast Pro Wrestling
> Ohio Valley Wrestling
> Westside Xtreme Wrestling (German)
> GBG Wrestling (Swedish and English)
> Resistance Pro
> Metro Pro Wrestling
> Victory Commonwealth Wrestling
> Traditional Championship Wrestling
> Canadian Wrestling's Elite
> Championship Wrestling from Hollywood
> New England Championship Wrestling
> Booker T’s Reality of Wrestling
> Ultra Championship Wrestling
> American Wrestling Federation
> Future Stars of Wrestling
> Ring of Honor
> NWA Ring Warriors
> Wrestling Alliance Revolution (Spanish)
> Dansk Pro Wrestling (Danish)
> Pro Wrestling Collision
> Conway County Wrestling
> Vendetta Pro Wrestling
> Midwest Pro Wrestling Alliance
> World Wrestling Council (In Spanish)
> Snakepit Adelaide Pro Wrestling
> NWA Smokey Mountain
> Beyond Wrestling
> Premier Wrestling Xperiance
> Pro Wrestling Holland (In Dutch)
> All Pro Wrestling
> Svensk Wrestling Syd (In Swedish)
> NWA Fusion
> Vanguard Championship Wrestling
> United Wrestling Alliance: Elite
> All Wrestling Organization (Hebrew or Arabic)
> Wrestleforce TV
> West Virginia Championship Wrestling
> Southside Pro Wrestling
> Insane Wrestling League
> Rock Star Pro Wrestling
> Vanguard Wrestling All-Star Alliance
> Xtreme Italian Wrestling (Italian)
> Desastre Total Ultraviolento
> Stockholm Wrestling  (Swedish and English)
> Mad Wrestling Association (German)
> NWA Anarchy
> 
> Norsk Wrestling Forbund (Norwegian)
> Covey Pro Wrestling
> 
> Recommended for you:
> 
> _The Big 3's ..._​
> 
> 
> AL Borland
> 
> 1. Hoodslam, #1 gotta be Hoodslam! Fun, funny & yet so awesome.
> 2. Ohio Valley Wrestling, OVW production sucks but I love seeing the talent of tomorrow. I liken it to reserves in Football.
> 3. Westside Xtreme Wrestling, I'll go with Westside Xtreme Wrestling - Good standard of wrasslin' without having to rely on chair shots & light tubes despite having the word extreme in the name.
> 
> The Sane Psycho
> 
> 1. Prime Wrestling
> 2. Insane Championship Wrestling
> 
> Concrete
> 
> 1. NWA SAW, _so southern you should eat fried chicken while watching._
> 2. Prime Wrestling, _the midwest scene is alive and well. _
> 3. Xcite Wrestling, _gives you a little taste of what Upstate NY is about._
> 
> USAUSA1
> 
> 1. Wrestling on Fire/East Coast Pro Wrestling, _It's basically the same promotion. They have two TV shows. _
> 2. NWA SAW
> 
> sXeMope
> 
> 1. Prime Wrestling
> 2. Legend City Wrestling
> 
> Rooster Smith
> 
> 1. Insane Championship Wreslting, _like ECW? It's like that but with Scottish People._
> 2. Hoodslam, _like LSD? It's like that but with Capcom._
> 3. Portland Wrestling Uncut, _family friendly but good. Storyline based. _


Thank you for all these Rooster!!! :clap


----------



## RoosterSmith

CZWRUBE said:


> Thank you for all these Rooster!!! :clap


Aww, shucks, man. Thanks for your thanks. 

I should point out that USAUSA1, Concrete, Mopey, and many others have contributed to this list being as large as it is. All I do is plug in the names. 

I recommend ICW and Portland Wrestling Uncut personally. 

But as you get more familiar with some of these, if you wanna put your own big three in the originally post, just post them here or private message me. 

***


----------



## RoosterSmith

Good episode of Canadian Wrestling's Elite this week. 

Get a tag team match between the SuperFriends and a team called MAN. What could man stand for? Hmmmm ... The announcers seem reluctant to guess. 

Gene Snitsky pervs out on this hot ring announcer. Danny Duggan saves him because Danny Duggan doesn't do anything for Danny Duggan. Danny Duggan does everything because Danny Duggan *IS* Danny Duggan. 

And I love the Pissed Off Pitbull Robbie Royce. What a legit wrestler. If you've never seen the choke chain, you owe it to yourself to check out this 'sode. If you have seen it, you'll wanna see what angle Royce is gonna lock it in from this week. 






And I watched this a few days ago but forgot to put it here. 

Lionheart makes his last appearance in ICW, last appearance in Scotland I think. And this is part of his fairwell tour. It's a shame I never got to see him wrestle much, seems like a good dude. 

There is also a Bucky Boy match in this one. I'd be eternally greatful to anyone who can tell me what the hell Wee Man is saying. I don't speak Scottish but it sounds awesome.

***

TNA should be good tomorrow, Smackdown should be good Friday. Might have to wait on the DVR, MLS PLayoffs and such.

Gonna try to catch that LCW episode on the weekend. It's been too long.


----------



## sXeMope

Another LCW episode. S02E02.






It's rather stupid of them to do this now considering they've got all the episodes for this season done and submitted to the network (I assume that's how this stuff works) and they have graphics on it that show their old, now presumably abandoned YouTube page.


----------



## Concrete

Finally was able to watch NWA SAW. I don't really have time for more shows but I wish I did. POO! Well here are results and thoughts on the show from I.



Spoiler: NWA SAW



-Pre-show segment is Cliff Compton. Moving on.

-First match is Shooting Impact vs The Untouchables. I thought the tag team was called Shooting Impact last week but they commentary was stupid I guess. I am digging SI so much in SAW. They are wearing matching white and black tights which looks a lot nicer than the pink I think. Still not the best gear but it is going in the right direction. We learn that LOK won't be at Autumn Armageddon. UGH! Was really looking forward to LOK vs The Untouchables. In the end Untouchables look like they are gonna win and then two burly biker guys attack them. I don't remember their names though the team is named Mayhem but I'm not excited about it. This match was not as good as their last one. Still okay but nothing I'd watch again.

-Nitro Noise segment is Shawn Shultz. He pretty much says he's better than Chris Michaels. Chris Michaels comes out and says, nope, and stop challenging for my belt cause he can't be beat. The SAW head honcho gives Shultz another shot this time with a 20 minute time limit. 20 MINUTE TIME LIMIT?!?!?! STOP THIS MADNESS!!!

-Backstage segment with Chris Michaels and he is firey. He recruits the help of Hot Rod Biggz. The worst combo or the worst combo ever?

-Jocephus Brody vs Chase Stevens in the Semi-Finals of the Elite 8 tournament. Jocephus Brody reminds me of Oleg the Usurper but just a lot better at the whole barbarian thing. Meh, could have been shorter and probably have been a better match. Chase Stevens gets distracted and Brody comes in with a dropkick for the win, moving on.

-Shawn Shultz vs Chris Michaels AGAIN! I feel like the bookers play TEW and noticed this storyline would be something to do. They put a clock in the corner. How cute? I have little to no doubt this goes the full 20 but I'm committed...NOT! Skipped to the finish. Shultz has a Fujiwara armbar in at the end but the ref is distracted by Hot Rod Biggz and the match ends in a time limit draw. Sigh. 

-After the match Michaels and Biggz attack Shultz. Tony aka the SAW Head Honcho makes a decision on what match Shultz and Michaels will face in...IN THE CAGE!!! Okay I shouldn't be excited but I have faith. Makes sense in the context of the story and boosts it up to the next level.

-I jumped the gun, Luke Gallows and Cliff Compton face off in the main event. YAY! Technically this is heel vs heel and Compton and Gallows are known friends. They make a mockery of the whole match. I feel yes YAY about it. More segment than anything. FINGER POKE OF DOOM!!! Compton wins and moves onto the finals. Brody vs. Compton? Okie Dokie.

-Crimson with crutch and one legged Michael Hayes come out run Gallows and Compton out of the ring and aren't happy. G&C get invited into the ring and wait for the weapons to be dropped. Compton gets beat up by both guys. Gallows is given the job of looking like a buffoon wondering into the ring and walking into a punch by Crimson that sends him to the outside. BOO!

OVERALL: Rather weak episode of SAW. I expect next week's episode to be rather good. Not sure how much of Autumn Armageddon they plan on showing next week but there's interesting stuff happening on the show.


----------



## USAUSA1

You know I am enjoying the Michaels and Shultz matches


----------



## Concrete

More power to you. I think if I tried to sit through this one my eyes would have bled. The outcome was rather obvious as well. I will say I plan on watching their next match and stick with it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Another LCW episode. S02E02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rather stupid of them to do this now considering they've got all the episodes for this season done and submitted to the network (I assume that's how this stuff works) and they have graphics on it that show their old, now presumably abandoned YouTube page.


Watched the first one tonight. 






Really impressed with the production and junk. The commentators are awesome. Crowd was real good, loved the venue too. 

While I am worried that the schedule of the tapings means we won't get an update on this fued for a while, loved the episode. (Feud may even be over, assuming Saint doesn't find out what Max Power did to the lovely Jessica Priest.)



Concrete said:


> Finally was able to watch NWA SAW. I don't really have time for more shows but I wish I did. POO! Well here are results and thoughts on the show from I.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NWA SAW
> 
> 
> 
> -Pre-show segment is Cliff Compton. Moving on.
> 
> -First match is Shooting Impact vs The Untouchables. I thought the tag team was called Shooting Impact last week but they commentary was stupid I guess. I am digging SI so much in SAW. They are wearing matching white and black tights which looks a lot nicer than the pink I think. Still not the best gear but it is going in the right direction. We learn that LOK won't be at Autumn Armageddon. UGH! Was really looking forward to LOK vs The Untouchables. In the end Untouchables look like they are gonna win and then two burly biker guys attack them. I don't remember their names though the team is named Mayhem but I'm not excited about it. This match was not as good as their last one. Still okay but nothing I'd watch again.
> 
> -Nitro Noise segment is Shawn Shultz. He pretty much says he's better than Chris Michaels. Chris Michaels comes out and says, nope, and stop challenging for my belt cause he can't be beat. The SAW head honcho gives Shultz another shot this time with a 20 minute time limit. 20 MINUTE TIME LIMIT?!?!?! STOP THIS MADNESS!!!
> 
> -Backstage segment with Chris Michaels and he is firey. He recruits the help of Hot Rod Biggz. The worst combo or the worst combo ever?
> 
> -Jocephus Brody vs Chase Stevens in the Semi-Finals of the Elite 8 tournament. Jocephus Brody reminds me of Oleg the Usurper but just a lot better at the whole barbarian thing. Meh, could have been shorter and probably have been a better match. Chase Stevens gets distracted and Brody comes in with a dropkick for the win, moving on.
> 
> -Shawn Shultz vs Chris Michaels AGAIN! I feel like the bookers play TEW and noticed this storyline would be something to do. They put a clock in the corner. How cute? I have little to no doubt this goes the full 20 but I'm committed...NOT! Skipped to the finish. Shultz has a Fujiwara armbar in at the end but the ref is distracted by Hot Rod Biggz and the match ends in a time limit draw. Sigh.
> 
> -After the match Michaels and Biggz attack Shultz. Tony aka the SAW Head Honcho makes a decision on what match Shultz and Michaels will face in...IN THE CAGE!!! Okay I shouldn't be excited but I have faith. Makes sense in the context of the story and boosts it up to the next level.
> 
> -I jumped the gun, Luke Gallows and Cliff Compton face off in the main event. YAY! Technically this is heel vs heel and Compton and Gallows are known friends. They make a mockery of the whole match. I feel yes YAY about it. More segment than anything. FINGER POKE OF DOOM!!! Compton wins and moves onto the finals. Brody vs. Compton? Okie Dokie.
> 
> -Crimson with crutch and one legged Michael Hayes come out run Gallows and Compton out of the ring and aren't happy. G&C get invited into the ring and wait for the weapons to be dropped. Compton gets beat up by both guys. Gallows is given the job of looking like a buffoon wondering into the ring and walking into a punch by Crimson that sends him to the outside. BOO!
> 
> OVERALL: Rather weak episode of SAW. I expect next week's episode to be rather good. Not sure how much of Autumn Armageddon they plan on showing next week but there's interesting stuff happening on the show.





Spoiler: SAW



Dude, did they have to make a mockery of the tournament I was already bummed out about? Haha. 

I'm big on Joescephus so, there's that. Should be a good final.



Sounds like a cool 'sode. Can I call it a 'sode? Hope so. Really like doing that.


----------



## Concrete

Spoiler: SAW



I really shouldn't have been surprised. You have Gallows vs Compton, of course they aren't going to take it seriously and Gallows lets Compton get the W. Of all the episodes to call cool this is NOT the one haha


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW this week was everything I like and hate about TCW.

Good matches with Sigmon vs. King Shane Williams and Rock N Roll Express vs. The Empire aka Tully and Arn 2013 lol

The Bad, the main event was highlights of Dan Severn and Vordell Walker match from LAST WEEK. There was other highlight packages throughout the show. Not sure what they are building towards. Looking at their tv tapings, I am assuming the big 8 man elimination match but could be wrong.

TCW suffer from the same problems ROH suffers from. That big bright light that covers the ring. It looks terrible. TCW from 2012 did not have that problem.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Spoiler: SAW
> 
> 
> 
> I really shouldn't have been surprised. You have Gallows vs Compton, of course they aren't going to take it seriously and Gallows lets Compton get the W. Of all the episodes to call cool this is NOT the one haha


One of the things that Pro Wrestling lacks in general is the unpredictability factor. 

For example, not too long ago I think Cena and Sheamus were both champs. They were both good guys but still ...

I wanted to see them match up. 

I lved the Vader and Cactus Jack matchups from back in the day. 

That's what SAW missed the opportunity to do this week. 



Spoiler: SAW



Have two bad guys go up against each other? Who would win? Who would cheat better. I hate this attitude that exists in Pro Wrestling like all the bad guys are on the same team. And all the good guys like each other for some reason.





USAUSA1 said:


> TCW this week was everything I like and hate about TCW.
> 
> Good matches with Sigmon vs. King Shane Williams and Rock N Roll Express vs. The Empire aka Tully and Arn 2013 lol
> 
> The Bad, the main event was highlights of Dan Severn and Vordell Walker match from LAST WEEK. There was other highlight packages throughout the show. Not sure what they are building towards. Looking at their tv tapings, I am assuming the big 8 man elimination match but could be wrong.
> 
> TCW suffer from the same problems ROH suffers from. That big bright light that covers the ring. It looks terrible. TCW from 2012 did not have that problem.


Good to hear a run down of TCDub. With the United Wrestling Network kicking off next year I could see a potential catalyst in this promotion. 

I like the huge bright lights, you know where you would buy something like that? Can't find 'em anywhere. 

I'll probably watch this just for the rock and roll express. Ricky Morton's the shit and Gibson is ... 

Rock and Roll Express Rule!!! Whoooooooooo!!!


----------



## Concrete

Spoiler: SAW



Big difference is that most fans are aware or became aware there was an established relationship pre-SAW. It isn't like two heels that have never met before are going at it. If it happens again next week then you are totally right BUT I don't know if you noticed the finals is a heel vs heel match-up.


----------



## USAUSA1

Spoiler: TCW



Just watch the latest episode of TCW on Tuff Tv. Great episode

Sigmon vs. John Saxon, Sigmon won with help from Steve Anthony distraction. Sigmon been on a roll. Steve Anthony cut a promo, look like a bonifide star. good match

Wolfie D vs. Vordell Walker, Walker chants was loud. Wolfie D won with distraction from Bradford and Sigmon. Good match

There was a weak ass backstage segment and brawl between Titan and Tarver.

Genetic Perfection and Rude got beat down by the Bradford Family. They kidnap Rude

Lance Hoyt beat Scott Phoenix in a number 1 contender match. Good match

All in all, it was a great episode. Sigmon is being built up, Vordell is a star, Hoyt is their most valuable asset.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Spoiler: TCW
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch the latest episode of TCW on Tuff Tv. Great episode
> 
> Sigmon vs. John Saxon, Sigmon won with help from Steve Anthony distraction. Sigmon been on a roll. Steve Anthony cut a promo, look like a bonifide star. good match
> 
> Wolfie D vs. Vordell Walker, Walker chants was loud. Wolfie D won with distraction from Bradford and Sigmon. Good match
> 
> There was a weak ass backstage segment and brawl between Titan and Tarver.
> 
> Genetic Perfection and Rude got beat down by the Bradford Family. They kidnap Rude
> 
> Lance Hoyt beat Scott Phoenix in a number 1 contender match. Good match
> 
> All in all, it was a great episode. Sigmon is being built up, Vordell is a star, Hoyt is their most valuable asset.


Lance Hoyt doesn't do it for me. Even if he didn't have the tramp stamp. I've never been able to figure this out, are those handlebars? Because they look like handlebars. 



Concrete said:


> Spoiler: SAW
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference is that most fans are aware or became aware there was an established relationship pre-SAW. It isn't like two heels that have never met before are going at it. If it happens again next week then you are totally right BUT I don't know if you noticed the finals is a heel vs heel match-up.





Spoiler: SAW



That's gonna be cool. BAd guy vs bad guy. Let's just hope they don't do the obvious thing and make the big cave man dude turn good.


----------



## sXeMope

I've never seen Hoyt in TCW, but I've really enjoyed his post-WWE work in Japan. Almost to the point where I wish TNA would look at him again. Almost. Then I remember that what he'll do in Japan will be much better than what he'd do in TNA.


New LCW aired today. Recorded it. Review should be up either sometime tonight or tomorrow. Would have it up already but I got home when it was half way through, left shortly after, and my brother's out so I stole his copy of GTAV while he's gone :lol. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis should be good. Phil Atlas vs. Tyson Dux is next week from what I saw on Twitter. If that match comes across on TV as well as it did live - Yeah, it'll blow your mind.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I'm up to episode 4 of ICW Worldwide. Rewatching all the episodes. 

This was there annual Royal Rumble event. I dare say it's better than the WWE's this year, 2013, the year of our Lord Tony Danza. 

Alternative Religion. 

This whole thing was just a joy to watch. Wolfgang gets two eliminations that I feel are worthy of the elimination of the night award. 

Commentary is great throughout out. Billy Fucking Kirkwood and Dr. Sean David. 




sXeMope said:


> New LCW aired today. Recorded it. Review should be up either sometime tonight or tomorrow. Would have it up already but I got home when it was half way through, left shortly after, and my brother's out so I stole his copy of GTAV while he's gone :lol. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis should be good. Phil Atlas vs. Tyson Dux is next week from what I saw on Twitter. If that match comes across on TV as well as it did live - Yeah, it'll blow your mind.


Good to hear. I really loved the first episode. Will check out the second one soon. Heard GTA V is the shit. 

Tyson Dux sounds familiar. I think I heard of him from Maximum Pro Wrestling. Is that still around? I wanna say it isn't still around.


----------



## swibbs

RoosterSmith said:


> I'm up to episode 4 of ICW Worldwide. Rewatching all the episodes.
> 
> This was there annual Royal Rumble event. I dare say it's better than the WWE's this year, 2013, the year of our Lord Tony Danza.
> 
> Alternative Religion.
> 
> This whole thing was just a joy to watch. Wolfgang gets two eliminations that I feel are worthy of the elimination of the night award.
> 
> Commentary is great throughout out. Billy Fucking Kirkwood and Dr. Sean David.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear. I really loved the first episode. Will check out the second one soon. Heard GTA V is the shit.
> 
> Tyson Dux sounds familiar. I think I heard of him from Maximum Pro Wrestling. Is that still around? I wanna say it isn't still around.


Maybe you heard of Dux because he used to do the occasional job match on Sunday Night Heat, and was part of the X-Cup (as a member of Team International) a few years back in TNA


----------



## sXeMope

*LCW Legends Of Wrestling S02 E03*
*
Krimson vs. "Dynamite" Dylan Davis*

There were some promos before the match. I really enjoyed Krimson's promo, though I always do. I feel like he's got a really unique, interesting character. Davis on the other hand, needs work on the mic. 

Anyways the match was really good. Krimson was solid as usual, as was Davis. I think Davis is definitely one of the top wrestlers in the province and he has a great future if he sticks to it. I really love the way Krimson's opponents take the Witches Wheel. More of a spike than when Chris Hero or Cody Rhodes do it. 

They ended the show with a video hyping Dux vs. Atlas. Watching this it occurred to me that this could happen twice on LCW TV. If the match next week happened at the same show they're currently showing, it means they have another match taped from the show I was at.


----------



## RoosterSmith

swibbs said:


> Maybe you heard of Dux because he used to do the occasional job match on Sunday Night Heat, and was part of the X-Cup (as a member of Team International) a few years back in TNA


Perhaps. Things blur as you get older. Haha. 



sXeMope said:


> *LCW Legends Of Wrestling S02 E03*
> *
> Krimson vs. "Dynamite" Dylan Davis*
> 
> There were some promos before the match. I really enjoyed Krimson's promo, though I always do. I feel like he's got a really unique, interesting character. Davis on the other hand, needs work on the mic.
> 
> Anyways the match was really good. Krimson was solid as usual, as was Davis. I think Davis is definitely one of the top wrestlers in the province and he has a great future if he sticks to it. I really love the way Krimson's opponents take the Witches Wheel. More of a spike than when Chris Hero or Cody Rhodes do it.
> 
> They ended the show with a video hyping Dux vs. Atlas. Watching this it occurred to me that this could happen twice on LCW TV. If the match next week happened at the same show they're currently showing, it means they have another match taped from the show I was at.


I could take or leave Krimson. But I look forward to seeing him in LCW because I feel the Promotion is the most important thing. Meaning I would be more excited to see a decent wrestler in a promotion I like than a good wrestler in a promotion I don't.


----------



## sXeMope

Dux was in MaxPro as well. I only know him from his jobbing in TNA. Never realized how good he was until I saw him live. Amazing that nobody big has picked him up.

I personally love Krimson. He's by far the most interesting/diverse character that LCW has. Puts on good matches too. To each their own I guess.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Great episode of Portland Wrestling Uncut. Best of the first season so far. 

Good opening match between Ethan HD and Quiz. 

Then they do a spotlight on Bad Ass wrestler and single father, Thunder!!!

Then Big Ugly takes on Exile. This match will eventually become a heavyweight title match down the line.

MIke Santiago Vs Doc Kleiver. This was when Doc was wearing that awesome mohawk. 

And then we got the Blancards against Wade "By God" Hess and Sean Davari. Why Davari? Thunder gets jacked backstage by a guy wearing the Grappler's mask and Davari has to fill in. This also means Thunder's out of the tournament to crown the first ever heavyweight champ in the Uncut era. 

I thought Davari did Thunder in at first but he makes a good point. "The Grappler wears a mask.* I *wear a turban." 

Can't jump to conclusions guys. Can't do it.


----------



## Gretchen

RoosterSmith said:


> Great episode of Portland Wrestling Uncut. Best of the first season so far.
> 
> Good opening match between Ethan HD and Quiz.
> 
> Then they do a spotlight on Bad Ass wrestler and single father, Thunder!!!
> 
> Then Big Ugly takes on Exile. This match will eventually become a heavyweight title match down the line.
> 
> MIke Santiago Vs Doc Kleiver. This was when Doc was wearing that awesome mohawk.
> 
> And then we got the Blancards against Wade "By God" Hess and Sean Davari. Why Davari? Thunder gets jacked backstage by a guy wearing the Grappler's mask and Davari has to fill in. This also means Thunder's out of the tournament to crown the first ever heavyweight champ in the Uncut era.
> 
> I thought Davari did Thunder in at first but he makes a good point. "The Grappler wears a mask.* I *wear a turban."
> 
> Can't jump to conclusions guys. Can't do it.


It's cool that you watch various wrestling promotions. (Y)

Which one is your favorite?


----------



## sXeMope

Any chance you can update my "Top 3" in the first post? Never did fill it out properly...


> sXeMope
> 
> 1. Beyond Wrestling - Great group of wrestlers. Probably the easiest wrestling promotion in the world to follow because of the amount of free content they have. Always fun to watch.
> 2. Legend City Wrestling - Local promotion for me so I'm a little biased. They have a good group of wrestlers and their shows are generally enjoyable.
> 3. Prime Wrestling - Ohio is flooded with good wrestlers, and PRIME is the easiest way to see that through their TV show. [CURRENTLY ON HIATUS]


----------



## RoosterSmith

One thing I forgot to mention in the last post I made was this great match between Kay Lee Ray and former Heavyweight champ Mikey Whiplash. 

Just a cool match to watch but it brings up a question that I wanted to put to ya'll. 








Spoiler: for this match, watch match first if you don't want it ruined for ya.



Kay Lee Ray wins this match. There are some issues that might cheapen her victory but it got me to thinking. 

Is this the greatest moment in the history of women's wrestling? 

MIght sound odd because ICW isnt' the biggest promotion but if you really think about it they got some legit contenders. Mikey himself was a former heavyweight champ. And he's not in the WWE because he's not good enough, he's not in the WWE because he wears fishnets, corsets and women's make up. 

WWE ain't touching this guy. 

Previously I thought Lita/Trish or Trish/Mickie. I thought about a whole bunch of TNA KO matches. 

Chyna winning the IC title against Jarrett comes to mind but Jarret was a cowardly bad guy. He wasn't Mikey Whiplash. And that match was more a spectacle than an actual match. 

Anyway just a thought. Kay Lee Ray beats a serious wrestler, a legit one, that held the tier one title in Europes biggest and best promotion. (Just my opinion, clearly.)

I got blind spots in Japan and Mexico because I don't really follow women's wrestling there. 

But is this the biggest win for a woman in the sport of Pro Wrestling. 

Discuss ... 

Or not.






Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> It's cool that you watch various wrestling promotions. (Y)
> 
> Which one is your favorite?


How much time you got, buddy? 

Haha, I'll try to keep this brief. 

I'd have to say that hands down, Insane Championship Wrestling and Portland Wrestling Uncut are my faves. They do two very different things. 

With ICW you get the best recreation of the ECW environment in the entire wrestling World. 






And with Portland Wrestling Uncut you get a great, storyline and character based family friendly environment. 

You'll see quality matches in both organizations but I won't lie to ya, if you're a wrestling first kind of guy, these promotions might not be your thing. 

***

Also, one can't argue the merits of other highly ranked promotions on this list. Promotions that aren't my thing necessarily but others who participate in this thread hold in high regard. NWA SAW for example and the most recommend promotions on the list, PRIME Wrestling.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Any chance you can update my "Top 3" in the first post? Never did fill it out properly...


Consider it done, my Canadian Kemosabe.


----------



## Gretchen

RoosterSmith said:


> One thing I forgot to mention in the last post I made was this great match between Kay Lee Ray and former Heavyweight champ Mikey Whiplash.
> 
> Just a cool match to watch but it brings up a question that I wanted to put to ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for this match, watch match first if you don't want it ruined for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Kay Lee Ray wins this match. There are some issues that might cheapen her victory but it got me to thinking.
> 
> Is this the greatest moment in the history of women's wrestling?
> 
> MIght sound odd because ICW isnt' the biggest promotion but if you really think about it they got some legit contenders. Mikey himself was a former heavyweight champ. And he's not in the WWE because he's not good enough, he's not in the WWE because he wears fishnets, corsets and women's make up.
> 
> WWE ain't touching this guy.
> 
> Previously I thought Lita/Trish or Trish/Mickie. I thought about a whole bunch of TNA KO matches.
> 
> Chyna winning the IC title against Jarrett comes to mind but Jarret was a cowardly bad guy. He wasn't Mikey Whiplash. And that match was more a spectacle than an actual match.
> 
> Anyway just a thought. Kay Lee Ray beats a serious wrestler, a legit one, that held the tier one title in Europes biggest and best promotion. (Just my opinion, clearly.)
> 
> I got blind spots in Japan and Mexico because I don't really follow women's wrestling there.
> 
> But is this the biggest win for a woman in the sport of Pro Wrestling.
> 
> Discuss ...
> 
> Or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time you got, buddy?
> 
> Haha, I'll try to keep this brief.
> 
> I'd have to say that hands down, Insane Championship Wrestling and Portland Wrestling Uncut are my faves. They do two very different things.
> 
> With ICW you get the best recreation of the ECW environment in the entire wrestling World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with Portland Wrestling Uncut you get a great, storyline and character based family friendly environment.
> 
> You'll see quality matches in both organizations but I won't lie to ya, if you're a wrestling first kind of guy, these promotions might not be your thing.
> 
> ***
> 
> Also, one can't argue the merits of other highly ranked promotions on this list. Promotions that aren't my thing necessarily but others who participate in this thread hold in high regard. NWA SAW for example and the most recommend promotions on the list, PRIME Wrestling.


Thanks. (Y)

I'll try and check ICW and Portland Wrestling Uncut out.


----------



## RoosterSmith

BOOM!!! 

Just like that Beyond Wrestling goes from #35 to #12 in the rankings. 

That's the power of the Big Three system. 

A lot of you probably don't know this but the Big Three system was invented by my Mom. Like me she is obsessed with making lists. One of my earliest memories was just missing out on her "Big Three" most loved offspring. 

Damn, never cracked that big three. Probably not getting in this year either now that brother Lou went off and painted the fence in her back yard.


----------



## Concrete

Should I be saddened as much as I am by people that post in this thread and say "This is such a great thread!" or "Why isn't this stickied already?!?!" and then NEVER post again?


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> Should I be saddened as much as I am by people that post in this thread and say "This is such a great thread!" or "Why isn't this stickied already?!?!" and then NEVER post again?


Could be people just complimenting the idea, but doesn't have the time to watch it, or has the attitude of not wanting to watch something full of guys they don't know. (Which I myself am guilty of at times). ...Or it could be noobs spamming to get access to the media section.


Little irrelevant note. Somewhat relates to this topic: I noticed on Twitter that ECIII was tweeting an assistant named "Brandt" (BrandtEC3). Noticed that "Brandt" is Nicki Valentino from PRIME wrestling. I wonder if he'll appear on TNA TV? I don't follow TNA so I'm not sure if this is a storyline or something ECIII and Nicki may be doing for fun.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Should I be saddened as much as I am by people that post in this thread and say "This is such a great thread!" or "Why isn't this stickied already?!?!" and then NEVER post again?





sXeMope said:


> Could be people just complimenting the idea, but doesn't have the time to watch it, or has the attitude of not wanting to watch something full of guys they don't know. (Which I myself am guilty of at times). ...Or it could be noobs spamming to get access to the media section.


Personally, I can't get too bummed about it. I don't think there are a great many promotions on this list that are worth checking out. 

Would like to see more participation for the ones that are. One of the problems might be that these promotions don't get talked about much outside this thread. 

Perhaps we can organize something in a weekly thread? Something like "Show of the Week." Voted on by us, we could list the nominations and the reason a member nominated the show. 

Then maybe we can all commit to watching that one show that wins. We could compare and contrast our thoughts and the title of the thread itself would contain the name of the promotions or show. 

For example if ICW won, the thread would be called, "Show of the Week: ICW Worldwide Episode 4." 

The idea being, people who don't usually see this thread, could potentially become familiar with ONE promotion from this list.


----------



## USAUSA1

Basically people would vote for the same company every week.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Basically people would vote for the same company every week.


In addition to voting for our own promotions, we could also vote for someone elses.

Kind of a back up vote.

Also, we could change our mind. like if i like a CWE show on one day but then SAW impresses on another.


----------



## Concrete

Watching the latest episode from CWFH. Seems like it could be my kind of show with the local Cali talent. Will say I'm already not a HUGE fan of being 3 weeks behind TV but I'll deal I guess.



Spoiler: CWFH



First we get a Joey Ryan promo at his home library it seems and he says Drake Younger DON'T WANNA COME INTO HIS TOWN! So I guess that's a match that is happening

First match we get is Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack. Wow I was not expecting this to be this good. Willie Mack looks like a totally different animal in CWFH than in PWG. Seems more toned down which means when he hits a big move it has OOMPH! 

Another promo, this time from Drake Younger. Can you not like this guy as a human being? 

Next match is Dan Joseph vs. Mikey O'Shea. During the entrance I thought Joseph was Chuck Taylor for a second. Double take was had. This is O'Shea guy looks like a chubby asshat. LOVE THAT! In all honesty he doesn't look like anything special. Squashed Joseph though. 

After the match O'Shea essentially calls Othelo a little girl. Adam Pearce then comes out and says he could give O'Shea an opportunity to beat Othelo's punk ass. Pearce says Adam Pearce and Mikey O'Shea vs James Morgan and Othello. The Stone Family(???) appears on the balcony and says NOT SO FAST! Pearce says if you don't want to fight then I'll come after you now. In the end the match is happening next week. And Pearce looks like a WRESTLING GOD at the end

"Pretty" Peter Avalon vs Johnny Goodtime and Avalon says screw waiting and hits a dive off the get. If Goodtime wins the RockNES Monsters get a title shot if they lose they can't challenge for the belts while PPRAY is tag champs. BY GAWD A MAN IN BLACK AND A MASK ATTACKS PETER AVALON AND GOODTIME HITS THE BRAINBUSTER FOR THE WIN! I thought this was a decent match. Wasn't great but two guys I think a decent had a decent match, no surprises. 

MAIN EVENT OF THE EVENING!!! It is Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky. This is long. It has run ins. Things happen. Scorpio wins after Ryan Taylor hits a high kick on Joey on the outside followed up by a TKO in the ring.



OVERALL: First I'd like to say it was nice to hear Matt Striker. The guy seems like a genuine fit for the promotion and if this new body of pro wrestling ever decides to run a iPPV or something I think he needs to be commentating for it. This show had 4 matches of which 3 got time to develop which is always nice. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack was MOTS for sure. Storylines were developed which is always nice. This is the sort of show I could see gaining some traction among old school fans for that mix of solid wrestling and simple but engaging stories. Might need to make moves in my Top 3 until two of them start doing more.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Watching the latest episode from CWFH. Seems like it could be my kind of show with the local Cali talent. Will say I'm already not a HUGE fan of being 3 weeks behind TV but I'll deal I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CWFH
> 
> 
> 
> First we get a Joey Ryan promo at his home library it seems and he says Drake Younger DON'T WANNA COME INTO HIS TOWN! So I guess that's a match that is happening
> 
> First match we get is Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack. Wow I was not expecting this to be this good. Willie Mack looks like a totally different animal in CWFH than in PWG. Seems more toned down which means when he hits a big move it has OOMPH!
> 
> Another promo, this time from Drake Younger. Can you not like this guy as a human being?
> 
> Next match is Dan Joseph vs. Mikey O'Shea. During the entrance I thought Joseph was Chuck Taylor for a second. Double take was had. This is O'Shea guy looks like a chubby asshat. LOVE THAT! In all honesty he doesn't look like anything special. Squashed Joseph though.
> 
> After the match O'Shea essentially calls Othelo a little girl. Adam Pearce then comes out and says he could give O'Shea an opportunity to beat Othelo's punk ass. Pearce says Adam Pearce and Mikey O'Shea vs James Morgan and Othello. The Stone Family(???) appears on the balcony and says NOT SO FAST! Pearce says if you don't want to fight then I'll come after you now. In the end the match is happening next week. And Pearce looks like a WRESTLING GOD at the end
> 
> "Pretty" Peter Avalon vs Johnny Goodtime and Avalon says screw waiting and hits a dive off the get. If Goodtime wins the RockNES Monsters get a title shot if they lose they can't challenge for the belts while PPRAY is tag champs. BY GAWD A MAN IN BLACK AND A MASK ATTACKS PETER AVALON AND GOODTIME HITS THE BRAINBUSTER FOR THE WIN! I thought this was a decent match. Wasn't great but two guys I think a decent had a decent match, no surprises.
> 
> MAIN EVENT OF THE EVENING!!! It is Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky. This is long. It has run ins. Things happen. Scorpio wins after Ryan Taylor hits a high kick on Joey on the outside followed up by a TKO in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> OVERALL: First I'd like to say it was nice to hear Matt Striker. The guy seems like a genuine fit for the promotion and if this new body of pro wrestling ever decides to run a iPPV or something I think he needs to be commentating for it. This show had 4 matches of which 3 got time to develop which is always nice. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack was MOTS for sure. Storylines were developed which is always nice. This is the sort of show I could see gaining some traction among old school fans for that mix of solid wrestling and simple but engaging stories. Might need to make moves in my Top 3 until two of them start doing more.


Also liked that match but if you thought THAT WAS GOOD, you gotta check out their match from season 4, episode one, which is thier fourth most recent show.

That match was even better.

I also liked the show, thought the running through the crowd was kind of comical.

Love the new venue over there.


----------



## Concrete

I might have to go check out that match. Can't comment on the venue being better but it looks nice for sure.


----------



## sXeMope

Legend City Wrestling S02 E03







Really like that they're putting the episodes online much quicker these days. Hopefully that continues and doesn't stop in the middle of the season like they did for season 1.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://vimeo.com/pwxprowrestling/videos

Good production and wrestling, check it out if you got time.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> http://vimeo.com/pwxprowrestling/videos
> 
> Good production and wrestling, check it out if you got time.


We already had Pro Wrestling Xperiance on the list. 

But I was using the Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/retrokiddo42/videos

And you linked the Vimeo Channel: https://vimeo.com/pwxprowrestling/videos

That puts us in a place that only someone who is more familiar with the promotion can navigate. I suppose I can link both Video Sharing Services but there is a question as to wether or not each one has the same videos on it. 

I'm confused because Youtube's most recent episode is 86 and Vimeo's most recent epsisode is 9. Hee hee. 

Not sure where to go from here. 

Do you know which one is the real PWX so to speak?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Okay so ...

In this episode of CWE ... 

The tattooed Terminator goes FUCKING CRAZY!!! 

The only match worth checking out though is the last one. Danny Duggan & Robbie Royce AKA the Pissed Off Pitbull take on Mysterio and someone else. (Those aren't their names. Damn memory.)

Last week Gene Snitsky sniffed the back stage reporter's feet, perved out on her and Danny Duggan came to her rescue. 

Danny Duggan also has a match to open the show and the conclusion of that rivalry can only be called, honestly, a disappointment.

Would not mind never seeing the Sons of Anarchy or Gene Snitsky in the CWE ever again. 

But this Tattooed Terminator thing could be interesting. And who was it that attacked Robbie Royce in the back ... if the Terminator indeed didn't do it? 






This video is short and sets up this video ....






Which is from the midwest Wrestling Alliance! Yeehaw!!! 

I'm a sucker for Halloween episodes. And Black Hulk Hogan is the best halloween costume ever. 

But this guy Titus is a legit wrestler, guys. 

***

Still Not sure what to do with PWX but I guess I'll give both recent episodes a quick look and see if I can devine their business model. 

Would like some help on this one, especially if you watch the show regularly. Only question is, why is one show labeled 86 and the other one nine? Perhaps the promotions airs two different shows a week?


----------



## Concrete

OR YouTube is referencing to the number in accordance to Midnight Mayhem(there's been multiple promotions as a part of Midnight Mayhem) while Vimeo refers to the number in accordance to the PWX show as a part of Midnight Mayhem. That would be my guess.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> OR YouTube is referencing to the number in accordance to Midnight Mayhem(there's been multiple promotions as a part of Midnight Mayhem) while Vimeo refers to the number in accordance to the PWX show as a part of Midnight Mayhem. That would be my guess.


Could be. 

I got this spaghetti and meat sauce thing goong on now that I don't wanna burn.

But i gave it a quick look and ....

FIRST OF ALL, HOW AWESOME IS THR ROSTER?

one vid has matt striker on it. The other has jay lethal and cedric alexander.

But yeah, the episodes are different. No idea why. 

Matt Striker rules!!!!


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Would not mind never seeing the Sons of Anarchy or Gene Snitsky in the CWE ever again.


I don't even follow CWE but I agree completely on SOA. Such a blatant ripoff. Makes the show look really unprofessional IMO.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> I don't even follow CWE but I agree completely on SOA. Such a blatant ripoff. Makes the show look really unprofessional IMO.


Hee hee. I actually don't mind the ripping off. I just think their matches suck.  :argh: :woolcock 

***

Probably get around to that Krimson match tomorrow. In addition, APW has a match out but I think it might be an old match. We'll see. 

Might have to cut APW. There's no rule for this kind of thing, but I say, once three months go by and you haven't released anything episodic .... 

Cut!


----------



## Concrete

OR you could put a separate section for Hiatus/Inactive


----------



## sXeMope

I'm really starting to think PRIME may be done. Still no news on a return to TV, and still no shows being ran. Also, Aaron MaGuire and Vic Travgliante have removed that they're a part of PRIME from their Twitter bios. Horrible news if my hypothesis is correct.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> OR you could put a separate section for Hiatus/Inactive


Maybe, depends on the promotion, I think. Obviously, I'd do that if Prime folded. Prime is loved. 

I don't think anyone gives a shit about APW. Shame, good production, just not very consistent lately. But I wouldn't do it for APW I don't think. 

Not up to me though, if you guys wanna bring it to a vote. 

I think you, Mope, and USAUSA1 should have a say in that kind of thing. Regular contributors and all.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> I'm really starting to think PRIME may be done. Still no news on a return to TV, and still no shows being ran. Also, Aaron MaGuire and Vic Travgliante have removed that they're a part of PRIME from their Twitter bios. Horrible news if my hypothesis is correct.


Crazy, you posted this while I was composing my previous post. 

Yeah, that would suck man. For sure. 

Let's hope it's not correct. 

If it is though I feel your pain. That's where I am with Portland Wrestling Uncut. Their looking for backers but I don't think they'll find any. 

Found out a while back that they were PAYING to be on television this whole time. Shit, that business model was never gonna work. This isn't the 90's.


----------



## Concrete

I think you'd be surprised on the amount of promotions that either pay to be on TV or take no part of the ad revenue. 

See I'd say for essentially all of those I'd keep especially since they had quite a bit of episodes to watch. I think after Roland Alexander passed they said they're done.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I think you'd be surprised on the amount of promotions that either pay to be on TV or take no part of the ad revenue.
> 
> See I'd say for essentially all of those I'd keep especially since they had quite a bit of episodes to watch. I think after Roland Alexander passed they said they're done.


So that's a vote for archiving every promotion in a defunct/hiatus section? 

For the record, I'm against it. I feel like the spirt of this thread is turning people on to promotions that they can watch like RAW, Smackdown or Impact. That kind of deal. 

I feel like Prime and Metro Pro are exceptions because of their endearment. 

Who's Roland Alexander? Related to Prime or APW?


----------



## Concrete

My official vote would be, if you have one promotion in a section like that it is only fair you put all others in there. If you don't put any I am fine with that.

Roland Alexander was connected to APW. I meant to put that but must have mistyped haha.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> My official vote would be, if you have one promotion in a section like that it is only fair you put all others in there. If you don't put any I am fine with that.
> 
> Roland Alexander was connected to APW. I meant to put that but must have mistyped haha.


Cool beans, hope the others see this and vote. If not I'll send them a private message tomorrow asking if they wanna.


----------



## sXeMope

APW ran in a garage right? I don't really follow it but I swear I've seen wrestlers talk about working in it since his death.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> APW ran in a garage right? I don't really follow it but I swear I've seen wrestlers talk about working in it since his death.


What would you feel about archiving the defunct promotions in this thread, Mopey? Yay or nay? Or only for special cases like Prime? 

Come to think of it, I checked the APW vid just to make sure it was a real episode unlike the other one and I saw they dedicated it to someone. Rang the ring bell for him. 

So it's out of business for sure? Wrestling School too?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Liked the Crimson/OtherGuy match from LCW. 

Other guy was good in the ring. 

LIked Crimson's promo before the bell. Although I fear it might be something prevalent in all of Pro Wrestling. It's when the promo means nothing despite sounding cool. 

Chris Jericho did not "End the World." The Shield did not "Fight Any Injustice." And the Wyatt Family did not do anything but beat up a whole bunch of people. 



Spoiler: LCW



I wouldn't take Mr. Crimson too seriously. I don't reckon he has any serious plans in the LCW except to cheap shot his opponents after he loses.



Really digging LCW's set up and production. Really glad they got that extra half hour next season. 

***

Alright Ladies, Gentlemen ... 

Lot of Hot, Sweaty Man on Man Action came out today. 


Still haven't gotten around to APW
Victory Commonwealth Wrestling has a new show out.
Swedish Wrestling Syd has a new show out. They're not GBG, the other, better Swedish company. But still, use a lot of the same guys and it's an hour and a half so ... Could be good. 
Resistance Pro will probably be the best one, I bet.

One thing I have to do is check out Lucha Promotion WAR. From the home of my ancestors. Not the Viking Rapists, but rather the Incan Human Sacrificers. 

I think WAR is giving out shows this whole time but doing them match by match. Crazy. And I still don't know about PWX. Vimeo put out a special Ladies Night Episode. The other one was Cedric Vs Lethal. I'm gonna wait a day, see if anyone comments on it and just list both channels in the main thread.


----------



## Concrete

Look at me, look at me it is NWA SAW time again. Somehow I feel like I missed an episode. Must not be on YouTube. Fudger.



Spoiler: NWA SAW



Our SAW head honcho comes out to show a video to the fans. The video is of the TV champion Shawn Shultz (the only match I wanted to see of theirs and I miss it GRRRR). Well Shultz get attacked by a man with a demon voice and stashed into a car. The plot thickens.

Jeremiah Plunkett, half of the SAW Tag Team champs, is gonna go against Hammer Jack (whataname). Plunkett is too good for Hammer Jack. Plunkett is really good, Hammer Jack is turd sandwich. So when one person was on offense it was enjoyable, when the other was it was turd sandwich. Plunkett wins by small package after HAMMER accidentally hits his partner. 

After the match a couple of guys with Arab gimmicks come out while Plunkett is going to the back, giving him a bump on the way out. So many highly questionable comments from the booth. JEEZUS. Then the fans start chanting "Where's the camel?" I hate them. One guy looks pretty average the other looks like he had some ROIDS! These guys are cousins I guess and are called the Akbars. They are rich I guess. The way they describe they are rich is HILARIOUS! They own two cars and a house. Like they own them and don't have payments. It is more Upper Middle than just Upper but whatever.

We come back from commercial and we get footage from Autumn Armageddon 11/1/13 with the end of the Shultz vs Michaels cage match. Shultz won with a roll-up... there was never a more fitting ending.
We get the ending of Cliff Compton and Brody. Compton has it in the bag but knocks the ref out when hitting the Cliffhanger. What the hell. I actually wanted to see this match and they do this. Compton is going to hit Brody with the chair but Jeff Daniels stops him and swings at Compton but accidentally hits Brody. Compton wins it and the NWA SAW STRAP! Jeff Daniels comes back to the ring but Compton screws him up. Crimson comes out with his crutch and Compton doesn't care. Thing is CRIMSON ISN'T HURT NO MORE and SMACKS Compton with the crutch.

Nitro Noise with Jocephus Brody. Brody is not happy with Jeff Daniels, his former partner in the tag team called The Brotherhood. I have no idea if this will go anywhere.

We get a vignette for THE LORDS OF KAOS. This is so country I feel like I should have been eating some...Southern food??? I have zero clue if they are coming back since it didn't say. They're wicked goo tag team. Give me a bloody match between LOK and the Untouchables please 

Jocephus Brody is in the ring and Dylan Bostic comes to the ring for the match but is not cool with his opponent being a giant monster. Brody attacks Bostic on the outside cause he won't get in the ring. He probably had a good reason for not getting in the ring. Compton's voice is coming through the speakers. We get a terrible graphic that says it is Compton. He talks some shit. Compton says he'll give him another match. Brody is going insane right now. His missile dropkick looked like shit sadly because Bostic wasn't close enough so it nicked him.

Chris "Cure for Insomnia" Michaels is going against who I believe is a debuting Scotty "Look at my Tattooed Arms" Matthews. He is said to have been around some other NWA areas like Greensboro. Matthews actually looked OK in this but it is hard to tell when he's up against a guy I don't really see being very good. This was the main event? DOWNER. Michaels wins after hitting Matthews with a Stop sign and Biggz distraction. The ref didn't hear that? Suspend disbelief. UGH!



OVERALL: Not a super tight episode at all. We got some aftermath stuff of Autumn Ambush. Jermiah Plunkett wrestling was a highlight of the episode and he didn't even get that long. You could skip all the wrestling content, get the story stuff, and get out and not miss much of anything. Disappointed coming off that bigger show.


----------



## sXeMope

Just finished LCW. Dux/Atlas was fantastic. Easily the best match LCW has ever put on TV. Highly recommend it, LCW fan or not. Why are these two not in the major indies, Japan, or WWE/TNA? 

Loco vs. Sexton Phoenix next week.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Might change the name of this thread to make it more fitting. Something like "Every Wrestling Promotion with an Episodic TV or Internet show." 

Another idea I had was to stop posting about shows I like here and instead just use it for some new version of a weekly or monthly award show. 

This way the idea of having a list would still work but we'd open discussions about these promotions to people who don't post or check in here. 

Just thoughts. I also wanna check out UCW again. Since they're a United Wrestling Network promotion and all. 

***


Always impressed with the way REsistance Pro handles women's wrestling. 

This week had D'arcy Dixon taking on Crazy Mary Dobson. Before that, way back in episode five it was Mickie Knuckles and Dixon. 

Crazy Mary in particular is a girl I'm really big on. 











Not the best episode this week. Didn't love the other two matches but the last one was kind of cool. 
***



sXeMope said:


> Just finished LCW. Dux/Atlas was fantastic. Easily the best match LCW has ever put on TV. Highly recommend it, LCW fan or not. Why are these two not in the major indies, Japan, or WWE/TNA?
> 
> Loco vs. Sexton Phoenix next week.


Good to hear. 



Concrete said:


> Look at me, look at me it is NWA SAW time again. Somehow I feel like I missed an episode. Must not be on YouTube. Fudger.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NWA SAW
> 
> 
> 
> Our SAW head honcho comes out to show a video to the fans. The video is of the TV champion Shawn Shultz (the only match I wanted to see of theirs and I miss it GRRRR). Well Shultz get attacked by a man with a demon voice and stashed into a car. The plot thickens.
> 
> Jeremiah Plunkett, half of the SAW Tag Team champs, is gonna go against Hammer Jack (whataname). Plunkett is too good for Hammer Jack. Plunkett is really good, Hammer Jack is turd sandwich. So when one person was on offense it was enjoyable, when the other was it was turd sandwich. Plunkett wins by small package after HAMMER accidentally hits his partner.
> 
> After the match a couple of guys with Arab gimmicks come out while Plunkett is going to the back, giving him a bump on the way out. So many highly questionable comments from the booth. JEEZUS. Then the fans start chanting "Where's the camel?" I hate them. One guy looks pretty average the other looks like he had some ROIDS! These guys are cousins I guess and are called the Akbars. They are rich I guess. The way they describe they are rich is HILARIOUS! They own two cars and a house. Like they own them and don't have payments. It is more Upper Middle than just Upper but whatever.
> 
> We come back from commercial and we get footage from Autumn Armageddon 11/1/13 with the end of the Shultz vs Michaels cage match. Shultz won with a roll-up... there was never a more fitting ending.
> We get the ending of Cliff Compton and Brody. Compton has it in the bag but knocks the ref out when hitting the Cliffhanger. What the hell. I actually wanted to see this match and they do this. Compton is going to hit Brody with the chair but Jeff Daniels stops him and swings at Compton but accidentally hits Brody. Compton wins it and the NWA SAW STRAP! Jeff Daniels comes back to the ring but Compton screws him up. Crimson comes out with his crutch and Compton doesn't care. Thing is CRIMSON ISN'T HURT NO MORE and SMACKS Compton with the crutch.
> 
> Nitro Noise with Jocephus Brody. Brody is not happy with Jeff Daniels, his former partner in the tag team called The Brotherhood. I have no idea if this will go anywhere.
> 
> We get a vignette for THE LORDS OF KAOS. This is so country I feel like I should have been eating some...Southern food??? I have zero clue if they are coming back since it didn't say. They're wicked goo tag team. Give me a bloody match between LOK and the Untouchables please
> 
> Jocephus Brody is in the ring and Dylan Bostic comes to the ring for the match but is not cool with his opponent being a giant monster. Brody attacks Bostic on the outside cause he won't get in the ring. He probably had a good reason for not getting in the ring. Compton's voice is coming through the speakers. We get a terrible graphic that says it is Compton. He talks some shit. Compton says he'll give him another match. Brody is going insane right now. His missile dropkick looked like shit sadly because Bostic wasn't close enough so it nicked him.
> 
> Chris "Cure for Insomnia" Michaels is going against who I believe is a debuting Scotty "Look at my Tattooed Arms" Matthews. He is said to have been around some other NWA areas like Greensboro. Matthews actually looked OK in this but it is hard to tell when he's up against a guy I don't really see being very good. This was the main event? DOWNER. Michaels wins after hitting Matthews with a Stop sign and Biggz distraction. The ref didn't hear that? Suspend disbelief. UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> OVERALL: Not a super tight episode at all. We got some aftermath stuff of Autumn Ambush. Jermiah Plunkett wrestling was a highlight of the episode and he didn't even get that long. You could skip all the wrestling content, get the story stuff, and get out and not miss much of anything. Disappointed coming off that bigger show.


Perhaps the final of the tournament was a special house show they were trying to promote? Not uncommon.


----------



## Concrete

I HATE that format if there is no way to watch it in full. If there is a way than cool beans, it promotes a big show they can make more money off. Doesn't seem like it though. This isn't the old days of TV shows promoting house shows butt faces 

Oh and why would there be a name change?

I watched R-Pro's latest. It was rather BLAH! Was hoping for more from the wrestling but nope. Lock-up can be a decent tag but their opponents looked rather bad. Darcy Dixon does a rather terrible promo and can't get a decent match out of Mary Dobson which is not okay. There are wrestlers in the promotion I like but for every talent I like there's another I don't. Not a good mix when people from opposite sides of the fence are going at it.

***
Watched the latest from NECW. It has 32,943 views in 3 days. Someone call the ROFLCOPTER!



Spoiler: NECW



We start with quick still pics from a LMS match between Slyck Wagner Brown and Jeremy Prophet.

Next we have the debut of "Asylum" Nick Shephard but first he is interviewed backstage. The guy comes off really intense. He's also jacked as all hell. Let's see how this goes.

Asylum looks like he could murder most men but instead of coming off like an unstoppable face against Bo Douglas he is playing the sympathetic role. That seems insanely terrible way to debut this guy especially after the promo that was just cut to make him seem like he's going to be this new force in NECW. The commentator also calls Asylum's finisher an F-5 when it was a TKO. You should be able to call the right movez dude. Even saying fireman's carry into an ace crusher would be better than F-5.

Next we have real highlights of SWB vs Prophet. Prophet cuts a promo before the match and its okay until the interviewer mentions the large white guy standing behind Prophet and Prophet says "Genesis is always behind me because that's where he belongs". C'mon man! It sounds so creepy. 

Highlight time and we come in mid-match. Fan's chant "USA. USA. USA" at Prophet. He doesn't look or sound like he's from a different country but okay. Maybe he's Canadian. The match doesn't look like anything I'd give a shit about. In the end SWB chokes Prophet with the ring rope to win. TO WIN! 

After the match, Genesis attacks SWB but Asylum comes out to make the save. This would probably be part of what leads to the 6-man tag involving these cats. We get a commericial and SWB/Asylum have PROMO TIME! Whatevs.

OVERALL: Not a big fan. Don't like getting highlights of matches 99% of the time. Especially when it takes up a healthy chunk of the show. Asylum debut in a HORRIFICALLY put together match for a new face powerhouse. Highlights of the Last Man Standing match were nothing special. That being said I think this is a good promotion along with CWFH and TCW to have in this new United Wrestling Network because they LOOK like a PROFESSIONAL wrestling company. And I mean professional in a business sense not a differentiation between pro wrestling and regular wrestling. But you may have figured that out.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I HATE that format if there is no way to watch it in full. If there is a way than cool beans, it promotes a big show they can make more money off. Doesn't seem like it though. This isn't the old days of TV shows promoting house shows butt faces
> 
> Oh and why would there be a name change?
> 
> I watched R-Pro's latest. It was rather BLAH! Was hoping for more from the wrestling but nope. Lock-up can be a decent tag but their opponents looked rather bad. Darcy Dixon does a rather terrible promo and can't get a decent match out of Mary Dobson which is not okay. There are wrestlers in the promotion I like but for every talent I like there's another I don't. Not a good mix when people from opposite sides of the fence are going at it.
> 
> ***
> Watched the latest from NECW. It has 32,943 views in 3 days. Someone call the ROFLCOPTER!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NECW
> 
> 
> 
> We start with quick still pics from a LMS match between Slyck Wagner Brown and Jeremy Prophet.
> 
> Next we have the debut of "Asylum" Nick Shephard but first he is interviewed backstage. The guy comes off really intense. He's also jacked as all hell. Let's see how this goes.
> 
> Asylum looks like he could murder most men but instead of coming off like an unstoppable face against Bo Douglas he is playing the sympathetic role. That seems insanely terrible way to debut this guy especially after the promo that was just cut to make him seem like he's going to be this new force in NECW. The commentator also calls Asylum's finisher an F-5 when it was a TKO. You should be able to call the right movez dude. Even saying fireman's carry into an ace crusher would be better than F-5.
> 
> Next we have real highlights of SWB vs Prophet. Prophet cuts a promo before the match and its okay until the interviewer mentions the large white guy standing behind Prophet and Prophet says "Genesis is always behind me because that's where he belongs". C'mon man! It sounds so creepy.
> 
> Highlight time and we come in mid-match. Fan's chant "USA. USA. USA" at Prophet. He doesn't look or sound like he's from a different country but okay. Maybe he's Canadian. The match doesn't look like anything I'd give a shit about. In the end SWB chokes Prophet with the ring rope to win. TO WIN!
> 
> After the match, Genesis attacks SWB but Asylum comes out to make the save. This would probably be part of what leads to the 6-man tag involving these cats. We get a commericial and SWB/Asylum have PROMO TIME! Whatevs.
> 
> OVERALL: Not a big fan. Don't like getting highlights of matches 99% of the time. Especially when it takes up a healthy chunk of the show. Asylum debut in a HORRIFICALLY put together match for a new face powerhouse. Highlights of the Last Man Standing match were nothing special. That being said I think this is a good promotion along with CWFH and TCW to have in this new United Wrestling Network because they LOOK like a PROFESSIONAL wrestling company. And I mean professional in a business sense not a differentiation between pro wrestling and regular wrestling. But you may have figured that out.


I know I'm in the minority here but I thought that match was sick! Technical wrestling, some cool spots. What more could you want. Love both ladies as in ring performers. But I have heard those arguments before. It seems that D'Arcy is not too popular unfortunately. 

Women's title is kind of funky isn' it? A bit big for a lady but still kind of cool. In a fugly way. 

Why the name change? A lot of these shows are internet shows, not TV shows. Want it to be more fitting.


----------



## USAUSA1

I fell asleep on both TCW airings on pursuit and tuff tv. They got a new tag team base off the magic Mike movie.


----------



## Concrete

The suggested name change seems to be more misleading than helpful. Simply editing in a (or Internet) before Shows it would work the same. This isn't for EVERY wrestling promotion. Specifically "Other Wrestling" promotions.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I fell asleep on both TCW airings on pursuit and tuff tv. They got a new tag team base off the magic Mike movie.


Sounds awesome. 

What about PWX? I don't know if you read my posts but I'm having a devil of a time finding out what the deal is between their vimeo channel and their youtube channel. 



Concrete said:


> The suggested name change seems to be more misleading than helpful. Simply editing in a (or Internet) before Shows it would work the same. This isn't for EVERY wrestling promotion. Specifically "Other Wrestling" promotions.


Good point.


----------



## sXeMope

LCW Legends Of Wrestling - S02 E02
Tyson Dux vs. Phil Atlas


----------



## Concrete

Do you have any thoughts on it or are you just linking it?


----------



## sXeMope

I posted my thoughts on Saturday when it aired. Posted it so that anyone who wanted to see it could see it. Highly recommend taking the time to watch it. Great match. Something that could easily be high up on the card of any major indy fed.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ha! They are doing that thing where they just post their show one match at a time. 

Little Buggers. 

Gotta love the people at WAR. Gotta love that their title is actually a bad ass version of John Cena's WWE belt. Always hated that belt, love WAR's belt. 

Match is just okay. Gotta love a chubby goth kid when you see one. Megastar is okay. Liked the ending for some reason. 



sXeMope said:


> I posted my thoughts on Saturday when it aired. Posted it so that anyone who wanted to see it could see it. Highly recommend taking the time to watch it. Great match. Something that could easily be high up on the card of any major indy fed.


I'll check it on tuesday I reckon.


----------



## Concrete

NWA SAW just released a new episode. You know what this means



Spoiler: NWA SAW 11/17



Standard intro running down the card. Literally everything he says makes me excited. Brody vs Compton. Lords of Kaos and Team IOU in DA SAW MILL! And women's action. PLUS I didn't hear Chris Michaels get announced 

Off the bat we get a match with Jordan Kage coming out and a big fella getting the jobber treatment. OKAY, Lords of Kaos come out and sit in chairs in the middle of the ring before the match even stars. Sorry guys, false alarm on the match thing. They call Jeff Daniels from announcers booth to come down. Erikson says Daniels is a butt face and LOK never lost the belts and deserve a match right NOW! We get head honcho from the back and it takes like 3 seconds for the Untouchables to have his back on the outside. This match is gonna go down later. 

We get a commercial for NWA SAW's 300th episode. WOO!

Ladies's match between Heidi Lovelace and Steffanie Newell which is the first official match of the episode. It is a darn good match. For as blah as I thought Dixon vs Dobson was, this match almost the opposite in my enjoyment and that squarely falls on Lovelace. One of the best female wrestlers on the independents and has the charisma to bring in all together. Heidi Lovelace wins after faking an injury, Newell trying to pull the ref away from looking and Lovelace sneaking in a roll-up.

We come back from commercial and the pizza guy is coming onto Heidi Lovelace. Dylan Bostic attacks the dude from behind. Needless to say that pizza guy didn't make out well.

The Akbars are in the ring and Ali is pissed about a fat man wearing makeup being his opponent. Well the match starts and the fatty takes the lead early, even hitting a slap to the ass. Ali wins in the end. NEXT!


Dylan Bostic comes to the ring with Lovelace and he's gonna take on PIZZA BOY CHAD! THE MATCH LESS THAN 15 MINUTES IN THE MAKING! I don't know if Chad has a Pizza Boy Gimmick or if Chad is a pizza boy with a Wrestler gimmick. No matter what he has tassels so BAD ASS. Bostic and Lovelace heel it up for the win but Chad won our hearts. Not a character I wanna see up and down the card but lovely for moments like this.

Compton comes out and essentially calls out Brody. Out comes out SMALL BRODY. Not quite Midget Brody but not bad. Best part of the majority of the match is Jeff Daniels just being so insanely pissed. OH SHIT, JEFF DANIELS IS OUTTA THE BOOTH! BIG BRODY IS HERE!!! Bell has rung and this is a match. Brody is going to town. Compton grabs his Captain's Cap and decides that he doesn't care and loses by count out. Brody murders Small Brody with a chokeslam.

Back from commercial and we are right into LOK vs Untouchables. SAW champs vs Mid-Atlantic champs. Both belts on the line. Both teams have a wrestling looking guy and a chubby dude. DIG IT! Pretty good match with Haskins doing a rad FIP. Before it could get real good they skip right to a BS finish where Erikson knocks the ref down twice to get DQ'd and lose the match but not the belts. After the match those Akbars come out and attack the Untouchables, locking in some CAMEL CLUTCHES! End scene.


OVERALL: I thought this was a pretty good episode and better than the past couple of weeks for sure. I saw some of my favorite SAW guys and I didn't see Chris Michaels. Heidi Lovelace shows up and impresses again. She showed that she deserves a real spot in this promotion and not just a once every couple of months shot when they want a women's match. Lords of Kaos vs Untouchables was a tad disappointing but it seemed inevitable it wouldn't meet my expectations of it. Oh and Compton is still a big gold star for SAW!


----------



## RoosterSmith

Also really liked that LCW match. 

LCW does a lot with their production when you consider they're in a small media market. Winnepeg and Toronto are bigger but those shows look like shit. 

Love the way LCW's camera man jumps up on the apron to capture a cool move. I think their using some sort of crane cam or some kind of alternative. Looked really good when What's his face did that suicide dive on Dux. 

Good match/good production. Not a lot of storyline though. 

Anyone know how many people they got for that show? I wouldn't be surprised to hear it was 750.


----------



## sXeMope

Things aren't looking good for PRIME. Joe Dombrowski's (Owner) Pro wrestling tees account and Twitter say he was affiliated with PRIME, with 07-13 next to it. Shit. 


LCW was okay this week. Decent match. More character shown than in previous episodes IMO.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Things aren't looking good for PRIME. Joe Dombrowski's (Owner) Pro wrestling tees account and Twitter say he was affiliated with PRIME, with 07-13 next to it. Shit.
> 
> 
> LCW was okay this week. Decent match. More character shown than in previous episodes IMO.


Yeah sucks man. I think the reason Prime was hurt is because they used to be on high quality TV. Part of a cable network, not some local affiliate somewhere like Portland Wrestling Uncut. 

So I'm sure they were getting paid for their airings. 






I wish I was better with words, because I can't really express this the way I want. I don't think I can get the feeling that I have in my head, out to you guys. There probably won't be any emotional telekinesis here. 

But I'll try ...

I think after his passing, Matt Bourne's (AKA Doink the Clown) takes on either deeper or more noticeable significance in this fifth episode of Uncut. Matt competes in the tournament to crown their version of the Pacific Northwest Heavyweight Champion. 

A lot of wrestling is and will always be a carny act, but I like to think that if you look past Matt putting over Colt Toombs, there is a real connection that he felt to the fans of the Northwest and Portland in particular. 

Or I'm probably just a big pussy, one or the other. 

Also in this episode ...


Piper touches somebody's face. That is a staple of PWU. 
The matches are all decent and fun, if not spectacular. The first one is probably the worst. 
Actually might reconsider, with Bubba Vs Big Ugly and Toombs Vs Grappler being stand outs. I'm just talking entertainment value though. Not necessarily gonna stand up to close critique. 
Loved the brawl at the end featuring people who will become key players for the promotion, the Blanchards, Toombs, Patrick Large "And In Charge," and the grappler. 
And you know Matt Bourne wouldn't miss out on a fight.

Great episode. And to think further on the Pacific Northwest, I absolutely love DOA's wrestling channel on Youtube, thanks to my often silent buddy, USAUSA1. I'm thinking about putting them on this list because they kind of/Sort of have a little bit of a show. I think it's just for Youtube but they have commentary and such. Not sure if they're promoting DVDs like REsistance but ... yeah ...


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Yeah sucks man. I think the reason Prime was hurt is because they used to be on high quality TV. Part of a cable network, not some local affiliate somewhere like Portland Wrestling Uncut.
> 
> So I'm sure they were getting paid for their airings.


Yeah they were getting paid no doubt. It's weird that nobody really said anything about it. I suppose there's a possibility of Joe selling the company to Fox (Or whoever it was that was taking over STO) and there are just some internal shiftings to make before it's made public but who knows. It's really starting to look like they just let it go because they lost TV. Really sucks because I think they could still be successful financially if they just did the typical indy schedule of 1-2 shows a month and release them on DVD.

LCW S02 E05


----------



## Concrete

Watched Vanguard Championship Wrestling today. Their release of episodes is terrible on the internet but they do do it so this is the place it shall go. I don't watch a ton of the promotion but it has Damien Wayne on occasion which is more than enough for me.​


Spoiler: VCW Ep.33



-We start off with a match with Idol X and Country Kidd. This is part of the VCW Lutz Memorial Cup. I don't know what that is. That doesn't matter though I suppose. Idol X has jorts. Country Kidd has overalls. The denim is represented in this match. X wins with an X-Factor and moves on. 

-Tag team champs attack...someone? I don't know. I missed it. If you care enough watch the episode 

-We get a FLASHBACK of a large man wearing a mask, Mugabi, killing people during a tag match. Okay. 

-One half of the tag champs, Mr.Class, is up against The Reason in another VCW Lutz Memorial Cup match. Class attacks before the bell like a dick.Okay Mr.Class is legit awesome. I don't mean that in his gimmick is TOO COOL FOR SCHOOL. I mean that in a he's damn good. Moves well and comes off as a real dick . The man dude teased an Asai Moonsault with no doubt in my mind he could have done it. Hate when moves are teased with like a 90% chance of it NEVER happening.The Reason didn't come off too good in the ring but he looks like he MURDERED Class with a top rope clothseline. Okay so I typed Reason not looking good before he starts throwing reckless moves. Two in a row. First he's distracted by one of Class's buddies and Class thinks he's gonna crossbody Reason but is caught in a fireman's carry that is transitioned into a BRAINBUSTER!!! Then he does a pendulum backbreaker on Class right afterwards. KILL! KILL! KILL! He wasn't good at all for most of the match but Reason definitely sealed a bad ass aura in my mind with that end fury that moves him on to round two.

-Next match is a Triple Threat match for the VCW Liberty Championship with U.S. Jay Steel vs Chris Escobar vs Damien Wayne. Escobar and Wayne have wrestled each other quite a bit and actually put on one of my favorite indie matches of 2012 for VCW. I was expecting this match to at least be good and it TOTALLY was. They focused a large majority of the match on Escobar and Wayne which was the right call. Both guys brought the goods for sure. Steel did not come off well and felt very stiff in his mechanics just not terribly good. His use was limited though and when he was in he didn't kill the flow of the match. 

-In the main event we have Sean Denny vs RH3 for the VCW Commonwealth Heritage Championship in a No DQ match. Some guy from the back comes out, people don't like him, he doesn't have a clue why Denny was attacked earlier (that's what he said but CLEARLY not the case). I guess he is the voice of a group called The Firm. That's actually just a guess. RH3 looks scary. Real scary. Not in a monster way but in a WHAT IS HE WEARING sort of way. Denny Looks like a guy who wants to fuck shit up after getting attacked earlier. I didn't hate this match. It was overbooked with interferences and stuff but there were moments where it actually felt like a heated match. They didn't go crazy for the No DQ match but I don't think they would. Lots of armwork from RH3 that looked vicious at times. 

-After the match the announcer who also hold higher up power in the company...I guess, calls out THE FIRM. The Firm is 3 wrestlers. So I guess that other guy was just with RH3. Okay. The Firm get real dicky and beat up on the Dennys


----------



## RoosterSmith

Alright, not the best showing from LCW here. This Atlantic Canadian promotion has really stepped things up for their second season on NTV. Unfortunately Sexton Phoenix's match didn't live up to the insane yet sensical promo he cut before it. 

This match wasn't on the level of Tyson Dux's last week or Crimsons before that. I know every match can't be the best on the card but I expect better from Legend City Wrestling. I don't think the drop off should have been this severe. 

The best part of this match up was the clips from last season promoting NEXT WEEK'S Title match between Kowboy Mike Hughes and Mr. Fantastic. 

This match shouldn't disappoint at all. You got a guy who thinks he's a cowboy Vs a luchadore with a Hulk Hogan gimmick. That's what wrestling is!!!

***​
Well guys, I've had a fun time yukking up wrasslin' with ya'll. 

But I've decided to switch over to the PW Forums, AKA Pro Wrestling Discussion Forums, AKA ProWrestling.com Discussion Forums. 

Not the best branding there. Hee hee. 

A small forum but the people seem nice so ...

I just built up this thread over there, haven't finished linking things yet but you're all welcome to stop by sometime. Assuming it catches on like it did here. 

But if this is the last time I argue with you about how awesome the New Rockers were ... 






Stay classy, guys.


----------



## Concrete

???


----------



## sXeMope

Huge bump here. This place really died when Rooster left. For any PWO/PRIME fans, all episodes are now available publicly on their two YouTube channels (PWOWrestling and PRIMEWrestlingTV). I've personally downloaded all of them.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

Cool now we need to discuss some more indies to check out.


----------



## Concrete

TheAmazingChamp said:


> Cool now we need to discuss some more indies to check out.


O_O
...
...
...
...
...
...
What?


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

Heres a good promotion http://www.youtube.com/user/PCWProWrestling?feature=watch


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

Sorry had a glitch.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW is having issues, no shows booked for December or January.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

USAUSA1 said:


> TCW is having issues, no shows booked for December or January.


Oh no I hope they don't go under. We need TCW in my opinion.


----------



## USAUSA1

What is the name of that Alabama promotion that guy posted?


----------



## Lane

lol TCW.


----------



## Concrete

TheAmazingChamp said:


> Heres a good promotion http://www.youtube.com/user/PCWProWrestling?feature=watch


Does it have a show? If not it really doesn't fit THIS particular thread. Wish we could get some talk with Rooster gone but that seems unlikely.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, it would be nice. Rooster was the only thing keeping this thread really going. I really only posted about LCW and PRIME, and the only other "regular" poster I remember was you. LCW is really nothing to go out of your way for generally and PRIME's closure is all but official it seems. Rooster was the only one who really watched just about everything. He was to this thread what Hayabusa was to FMW.


----------



## USAUSA1

Rooster only watch a handful of promotions and review old episodes of defunct promotions.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

I'll help keep this thread going. I know some more good promotions and etc.


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> Rooster only watch a handful of promotions and review old episodes of defunct promotions.


This is a super duper unhelpful comment!

Hopefully we can get a little talk among ourselves.


----------



## RoosterSmith

So ... the thing about NWA SAW is ... 

(I'm back by the way ... )

Is that it feels like when I watch it that I'm walking into a Southern Bar where everyone is a lot tougher than me. 

It has a really cool, gritty realness to it. First match from this episode is just really good. Even as I feel they kind of slapped people like me, new viewers, in the middle of it. 

Don't know the guys in it. The clearly perform well. 

The main event match was an NWA World Title match. (How much you wanna bet the title doesn't change hands? )

Here's my thoughts, my broken record thoughts on the outcome of that match ... 

[Spoiler='NWASAW"]Wanna point out that at 39:43 ... 

Chase Stevens is the new NWA World Champ. That's just the way it is, if the ref hadn't been pulled out ... we got a new champ. 

How can the NWA, SAW or anyone else make a statement that the World Title means ANYTHING AT ALL? 

This kind of stuff has been going on since the 70's or whatever. It's time to raise the bar in Pro Wrestling. Everyone does this. 

Everyone. 

How come NWA SAW has to do it too? 

I was gonna make some joke about the Southern Heavyweight Championship being more important than the NWA World title. But something tells me that guy cheated to win too. 

And he got his ass kicked in this episode as well. 

Is it wrestling 101? Yeah. That's the problem. [/spoiler]
Would love to never see Bruce Tharpe in the ring again. 

He's not Vince. Hell, he's not even Stephanie. He shouldn't be an air talent. 



sXeMope said:


> Yeah, it would be nice. Rooster was the only thing keeping this thread really going. I really only posted about LCW and PRIME, and the only other "regular" poster I remember was you. LCW is really nothing to go out of your way for generally and PRIME's closure is all but official it seems. Rooster was the only one who really watched just about everything. He was to this thread what Hayabusa was to FMW.


I can lay claim to watching all these promotions at least once. I'm almost ashamed of it. haha. 

But there are some decent ones on here. Obviously the ones in my big three, I highly recommend. I recently put Resistance Pro in there over Hoodslam, which I may have to remove off this list. 

Happy to report that both Portland Wrestling and Metro Pro are going to be kept alive. Metro Pro is currently putting out there "Lost episodes" if you will. Mainly features the Jeremy Wyatt, Adam Pierce feud. 

Let's hope we can all be Hayabusa's from this point on. hee hee ... 



USAUSA1 said:


> Rooster only watch a handful of promotions and review old episodes of defunct promotions.


_Da fuh? _ I thought Portland was going to be defunct but it all worked out. That's the only one really. Tapings start up in late January. 

I watch a few of these still. 



TheAmazingChamp said:


> I'll help keep this thread going. I know some more good promotions and etc.


Rock and Roll, man. Post about your experiences. 

I'll be doing that too. 

My schedule is tight lately but I'll watch one of these tomorrow. I watched SAW today.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

There is a promotion that grew out of the local area where I live. I put up the ring for years so I could meet the wrestlers before hand and get free front row seats. I know there youtube channel has 6 episodes of their "show". However as of July (and long before really) they have had financial troubles. When you constantly bring in guys like Rhyno, Matt Hardy, Dustin Runnels etc... you will have that. There "Elite" Champion Ethan Wright is a guy i grew up with and later went on to get trained by Harley Race. There is some pretty good wrestling, but I think they try too hard with "storylines". 

Anyway, Check out "MainEvent Championship Wrestling" or MCW.

There Youtube channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/MCWRiotTelevision?feature=watch


----------



## sXeMope

If there's some life in this thread I may as well throw these up.

*LCW Legends Of Wrestling - S02 E09*





This is the Dux/Atlas match I saw live that I was raving about. Came across well on TV as it did live which is good to see because I've seen some matches live and they didn't feel the same on TV.

*LCW Legends Of Wrestling - S02 E10*





Mr. Fantastic vs. "Kowboy" Mike Hughes in a Street Fight for the title. Enjoyed this match more than their previous bouts because of the street fight stip and they did a lot that they didn't normally do.
Also saw myself on TV as well haha. I was the one standing in front of the black curtain looking terribly awkward.​


----------



## TheLoneShark

Fuck me, Kowboy is still saddling up? Amazing. Fantastic worker, comes to the UK a lot, or used to.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I went back and forth on what I should watch today. Would it be OVW or CWE? WEnt with CWE since I like the wrestlers and stories despite their production. 

Just a thought about Rhino. I don't care about Rhino because he's not a part of the CWE. I don't know anything about the wrestling business, but is he really that big of a draw that a one off appearance helps the CWE? 

Don't get me wrong, I like Rhino. (Short but sweet promo, you could tell he's a pro.) But only if I know he's gonna be there for multiple shows. I've always felt Pro Wrestling was about the medium more than the talent. Therefore, it doesn't get me pumped to see a journeyman, no matter how good he is. I wouldn't even wanna see WWE or TNA guys outside of those promotions. 

I'd rather the focus stay on CWE wrestlers in the CWE. 

Bobby Collins Vs. Rex Roberts. 

I never understood Bobby Collin's southern rebel gimmick. Perhaps it's a blind spot in history for me? Did a lot of confederate guys end up in Manitoba? 

- Bobby Collin's headlock is no joke. No wonder the ref thinks he's cheating. 

-Never saw a man grab a guy's beard to avoid and irish whip. That was cool. I won't say this that often in a bobby collins match, but ... "Didn't expect that." 

Really dig Rex Robert's elbow. But that match was kind of boring. 

Youngblood Vs. ATM. TV title match. 

ATM: Stop chopping me! 
Youngblood: alright ... 
(Rams head in post.)
Hilarious. 

-ATM's vicious, man. Saw Youngblood favoring the knee, went right after it. By boy came back with a fierce clothesline though.

Rooting so hard for youngblood right now. Love this guy! Did a fall away slam, tore his own Goddamn knee trying to put the hurtin' on ATM. Awesome!

-Did the tattoed terminator stumble on the steps at 29:13 ? Hee hee. Come one guys, it's a prerecorded show, you can edit things out ...

Rhino Vs. Moses Luke kind of put me to sleep. Not a lot going on there. 

So final thought son CWE: Less outside talent, Bobby Collins and Rex Roberts are meh, ATM is okay, and Big Youngblood rules! 

I'm seriously stoked about Youngblood. 

Could do with never seeing Moses Luke again. 

No story lines this week? Weird. CWE is usually big on that. 



Mikey2Likely said:


> There is a promotion that grew out of the local area where I live. I put up the ring for years so I could meet the wrestlers before hand and get free front row seats. I know there youtube channel has 6 episodes of their "show". However as of July (and long before really) they have had financial troubles. When you constantly bring in guys like Rhyno, Matt Hardy, Dustin Runnels etc... you will have that. There "Elite" Champion Ethan Wright is a guy i grew up with and later went on to get trained by Harley Race. There is some pretty good wrestling, but I think they try too hard with "storylines".
> 
> Anyway, Check out "MainEvent Championship Wrestling" or MCW.
> 
> There Youtube channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/MCWRiotTelevision?feature=watch


I will have to check this out, man thanks. Shows are too old to put on this list but I'm rooting for them. i think you're dead on about their lack of proper financial planning. I honestly don't think that most wrestlers are draws these days. They should just put on good shows. 



sXeMope said:


> If there's some life in this thread I may as well throw these up.
> 
> *LCW Legends Of Wrestling - S02 E09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Dux/Atlas match I saw live that I was raving about. Came across well on TV as it did live which is good to see because I've seen some matches live and they didn't feel the same on TV.
> 
> *LCW Legends Of Wrestling - S02 E10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fantastic vs. "Kowboy" Mike Hughes in a Street Fight for the title. Enjoyed this match more than their previous bouts because of the street fight stip and they did a lot that they didn't normally do.
> Also saw myself on TV as well haha. I was the one standing in front of the black curtain looking terribly awkward.​


Dux/Atlas was the shit. Loved it. 

Mr. Fantastic Vs Kowboy though? I was really psyched about that match but then ...



Spoiler: LCW



Kowboy cheated to win again!!! What the heck! Twice!!! They did that last week!

What was even the point of this match!? 

Fantastic came out more out of shape than I remember too. I was kind of disappointed about that. Don't know why.



They haven't posted episodes in a while. You have any color on that? Perhaps a short break in the programming? Showing some repeats?


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Dux/Atlas was the shit. Loved it.
> 
> Mr. Fantastic Vs Kowboy though? I was really psyched about that match but then ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LCW
> 
> 
> 
> Kowboy cheated to win again!!! What the heck! Twice!!! They did that last week!
> 
> What was even the point of this match!?
> 
> Fantastic came out more out of shape than I remember too. I was kind of disappointed about that. Don't know why.
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't posted episodes in a while. You have any color on that? Perhaps a short break in the programming? Showing some repeats?


They're caught up on episodes. They weren't on TV last week for whatever reason (Though the founder of the network they appear on died so maybe they veto'd LCW for some kind of tribute program). These episodes were so late going up because the Island is having some problems with electricity and to top that off we had a blizzard over the weekend and there are still people without power. My power actually came back on just before LCW started and went out like an hour later. heh.



Spoiler: LCW thought



I forgot to mention this in my initial post but I'm excited to see where this "The Network" thing goes. Feels like they could finally be doing something storyline wise besides Wheeler/Power. I didn't like how they had DiBiase be the reveal of it though. Chances are he'll never be back again so it seems kind of pointless for him to be "the money" behind it.

Also, the finish to that looked so horrible. It looked really good from where I was live but on TV it was horrible. the powder was tossed badly and besides that, Fantastic is wearing a mask with mesh over his eyes. Wouldn't think that could possibly affect him that much.



On Fantastic: I know he had surgery recently. Perhaps it was a nagging injury that prevented him from working out as much as he had previously. I definitely agree that he's gotten bigger though.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Shows like this are the reason I started this thread. 

I have no illusions as to the quality of most of the promotions on this list. WWE has stunk up the USA network these last four weeks. TNA sucks ass. Ring of Honor is shit. 

And yet ... 

All three are so much better than most of these "Other" promotions. 

But not this week's episode of Resistance Pro. Episode 10 was the shit! 

Three matches here. 

1. Cobra Vs some dude. Good match. Short and sweet. 
2. D'arcy Dixon Vs Mickie Knuckles. (Rematch of my first match from the promotion and a very good one. It was covered in this thread. Doing women's wrestling proud those two.) This match is just as good. 
3. Rob "Ego" Anthony against Josephus Brody. Kind of slow, maybe I was a bit burnt out at this point, but still a solid match with a lot of fun spots. Add the title to the mix and I think ya'll find it quite enjoyable. high stakes. Big fight. 


My favorite part of this show was Dixon/Knuckles. I know I'm the only one who likes Dixon but you can't fault here for here ring work. Knuckles too, who looks like every broad I ever dated. Sentimentality aside, what a performer ... 

And I noticed their next show has two women's matches on it. That's a rarity for any promotion. Props to Resistance. Crazy Mary Dobson, baby!!! 

I'll probably end up purchasing that DVD. But I'll have to remember not to watch this show/preview of that event because they do put in spoilers for some reason. I'd think that would hurt sales. 

If I remember, I wanna put together an award show for the month of January. Tried to start this up before. D'arcy/knuckles is a nominee for Match of the month. And this show is definitely a nominee for show of the month. That includes any WWE or TNA stuff. 

***

Tomorrow I'll probably watch CWE. Victory Commonwealth is also an option as is NWA SAW. 




sXeMope said:


> They're caught up on episodes. They weren't on TV last week for whatever reason (Though the founder of the network they appear on died so maybe they veto'd LCW for some kind of tribute program). These episodes were so late going up because the Island is having some problems with electricity and to top that off we had a blizzard over the weekend and there are still people without power. My power actually came back on just before LCW started and went out like an hour later. heh.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LCW thought
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention this in my initial post but I'm excited to see where this "The Network" thing goes. Feels like they could finally be doing something storyline wise besides Wheeler/Power. I didn't like how they had DiBiase be the reveal of it though. Chances are he'll never be back again so it seems kind of pointless for him to be "the money" behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> On Fantastic: I know he had surgery recently. Perhaps it was a nagging injury that prevented him from working out as much as he had previously. I definitely agree that he's gotten bigger though.





Spoiler: LCW thought



IT's weird. I've always fancied myself someone who doesn't give a shit about physical definition in wrestling. But maybe I gotta admit it plays a part. 

I do love Fantastic though. I just fear that Legend City isn't the best forum for him and the rest of their talent. (Even as he owns the joint.) But it still has charm and hope it gets better. Excited about the storyline possibilities. 

And very sorry to hear about the passing of the network's founder. I don't know anything about him other than he was a Canadian and therefore must have been the nicest guy you'd ever meet.


----------



## Lane

TCW will be airing "classic" episodes for the foreseeable future. lol.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Lane said:


> TCW will be airing "classic" episodes for the foreseeable future. lol.


So the money ran out? LOL. Well, they had a good run as the number three promotion. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Lane

They're actually trying to swing their big dick at Wrestlecon with a show instead of you know....running locally and filming for their tv program. It looks like they wont have a show til April for the #3 company with a tv deal. Pathetic.


----------



## TheLoneShark

That's a smart decision...


----------



## The Sane Psycho

http://primewrestling.com/index2.php

Well, PRIME Wrestling is officially dead. I can't tell you how sad this makes me. PRIME had such a bright future, too. It's a case of what should have been.

I see that you're back, Rooster. I'm not sure if I'm coming back or not yet. I quite like the other forum I'm on. I may post once in a while, though. Anyways, welcome back!


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW haven't address their fans either. They probably ignore it until April.

I give TCW credit for the last two episodes, great wrestling. Sigmon vs. Walker Ironman match and Kincaid vs. Americo Jr title match are legit MOTYC especially the Ironman match. Since its January, this match will be forgotten by the end of the year.

TCW usually grow every year as a company. They need to do super shows for possible dvd releases and video on demand. How they expect to make any kind of money. They have a decent size fanbase now to experiment.


----------



## Concrete

Any word on if TCW plans on taping the show for some TV or selling it separately? Hoyt vs. Masters already puts it on lock for something I wanna see haha. Dundee vs Williams certainly doesn't hurt.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> IT's weird. I've always fancied myself someone who doesn't give a shit about physical definition in wrestling. But maybe I gotta admit it plays a part.
> 
> I do love Fantastic though. I just fear that Legend City isn't the best forum for him and the rest of their talent. (Even as he owns the joint.) But it still has charm and hope it gets better. Excited about the storyline possibilities.
> 
> And very sorry to hear about the passing of the network's founder. I don't know anything about him other than he was a Canadian and therefore must have been the nicest guy you'd ever meet.


I'm optimistic that the next season will improve the product a lot with the extra half hour. In theory, it gives them time to add more segments to really develop a character and hype matches.



The Sane Psycho said:


> http://primewrestling.com/index2.php
> 
> Well, PRIME Wrestling is officially dead. I can't tell you how sad this makes me. PRIME had such a bright future, too. It's a case of what should have been.
> 
> I see that you're back, Rooster. I'm not sure if I'm coming back or not yet. I quite like the other forum I'm on. I may post once in a while, though. Anyways, welcome back!


They had a good run. They aren't completely "dead" though. I know Joe's still doing stuff with PRIME, he's just not running shows. He's producing some DVDs of lost shows and whatnot. I'm hoping they'll return some day because I'll miss seeing some of those guys on the level of frequency that PRIME allowed.

Random, off topic thought: Why limit yourself to one forum? I'm on too many to count haha (Though the only boards I'm really "active" on are here and the Caws.ws boards, which I only really go to for the caws). IMO you get better conversation overall if you are on more than one. Especially if it's a thread like this.


Anyways, Made it home just too late for LCW but DVR'd it so I'm gonna watch that now. Last week was a re-run of the Hughes/Fantastic match that aired earlier in the season(The first one, that had that small wooden platform in one of the corners for no apparent reason).


----------



## USAUSA1

Concrete said:


> Any word on if TCW plans on taping the show for some TV or selling it separately? Hoyt vs. Masters already puts it on lock for something I wanna see haha. Dundee vs Williams certainly doesn't hurt.


They probably do both for the mid south fest. The DVD will probably have special features.


----------



## sXeMope

Wanted to wait until the episode was posted on YouTube but I'll just throw this up here now and post the link later.

*LCW Legends Of Wrestling - S02 E11*

*Krimson vs. Dylan Davis*
- Shorter than their match earlier this season. Just couldn't get into it. Not bad, but nothing to go out of your way to see. I wasn't at this show so I'm not sure what was cut out, but it hindered my enjoyment of the match.

*Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan*
- Nothing special. If you like Danny Duggan, or seeing legends wrestle it's okay I guess. It's exactly what I expected - Legend comes in, does all his trademarks for a cheap pop and yeah.


Matt Wheeler makes his debut next week.

--

Overall, a pretty bland week. Certainly not their strongest showing. If you have time to kill, or follow the promotion it's worth checking out but it's nothing you need to go out of your way to see.



Spoiler: Thoughts on potential spoilers



It seems like they could be trying to build a feud between Krimson and Davis. I expect this to turn into Dead Wrestling Society vs. Davis and Burns next season because I'm almost positive that Krimson and Warchild are both coming in.

It seems like they're finally adding some reasoning to the Mr. Fantastic/Mike Hughes feud with this whole The Network thing. About time. Correct me if I'm wrong but in LCWs entire TV run thus far, the only people who've challenged for the belt are Colt Cabana, Gangrel, Rhino, and Mr. Fantastic, and so far there hasn't really been any reasoning behind Fantastic getting multiple shots. If this is gonna continue at least there's a somewhat justifiable reason for them to continue.

Also, ya know as I sit here typing this, It occurred to me that I could totally see Matt Wheeler joining The Network. Just speculation but it would make for good storytelling.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> I'm optimistic that the next season will improve the product a lot with the extra half hour. In theory, it gives them time to add more segments to really develop a character and hype matches.
> 
> 
> .


I'm sure they'll do well. They got a great crowd at that hockey arena. 





sXeMope said:


> *Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan*\]


That's all I needed to hear. I will be watching this episode.


----------



## sXeMope

LCW S02 E11





Last weeks episode was finally posted on YouTube. It was actually posted sometime on Tuesday or Wednesday but wouldn't play. Glad to see they've got that sorted out.

-----------

*LCW Legends Of Wrestling S02 E12*

*Matt Wheeler vs. Mystery Opponent*


Spoiler: thoughts/opponent revealed



The opponent was Kongo Kong. It wasn't that great to be honest. Not really sure why they chose to debut Wheeler by having him squashed. Personally I'd rather see him get the underdog victory, or start out by teaming with Fantastic. First time seeing Kong and I don't really care for him. There are a lot of good "big men" wrestlers but Kong isn't one of them, at least from this showing.


 
*"Kowboy" Mike Hughes Segment*


Spoiler: Thoughts



Hughes comes out and basically says that after the Street Fight loss, Fantastic has to work his way back up to a title shot and says that The Network has hired a bodyguard for him. Enter Kilgrave. Kind of comical because Hughes actually looks to be bigger than Kilgrave.
Here's Kilgrave for those curious: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/883084_499810510075809_2012231064_o.jpg 

Fantastic runs out, gets past Kilgrave and gets a few shots on Hughes before he eventually succumbs to the numbers game. Narcis Saint runs out with a ridiculously long steel pipe for the save. Sets up the match for next week.

TAG MATCH PLAYA!











Decent episode overall. I like the way this Network storyline is developing.


------------


AAW can be added to this thread soon. Announced at their show last night that they've got a show debuting on Roku (Whatever that is) and I think YouTube in March. Not sure what the show format will be. Good to hear because I recently checked out some AAW shows and while they're okay, they're not on the list of things I need to watch so this is great for me. Allows me to follow them without buying DVDs that'll sit on my shelf for months before I even consider watching it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Wanted to wait until the episode was posted on YouTube but I'll just throw this up here now and post the link later.
> 
> *LCW Legends Of Wrestling - S02 E11*
> 
> *Krimson vs. Dylan Davis*
> - Shorter than their match earlier this season. Just couldn't get into it. Not bad, but nothing to go out of your way to see. I wasn't at this show so I'm not sure what was cut out, but it hindered my enjoyment of the match.
> 
> *Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan*
> - Nothing special. If you like Danny Duggan, or seeing legends wrestle it's okay I guess. It's exactly what I expected - Legend comes in, does all his trademarks for a cheap pop and yeah.
> 
> 
> Matt Wheeler makes his debut next week.
> 
> --
> 
> Overall, a pretty bland week. Certainly not their strongest showing. If you have time to kill, or follow the promotion it's worth checking out but it's nothing you need to go out of your way to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thoughts on potential spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like they could be trying to build a feud between Krimson and Davis. I expect this to turn into Dead Wrestling Society vs. Davis and Burns next season because I'm almost positive that Krimson and Warchild are both coming in.
> 
> It seems like they're finally adding some reasoning to the Mr. Fantastic/Mike Hughes feud with this whole The Network thing. About time. Correct me if I'm wrong but in LCWs entire TV run thus far, the only people who've challenged for the belt are Colt Cabana, Gangrel, Rhino, and Mr. Fantastic, and so far there hasn't really been any reasoning behind Fantastic getting multiple shots. If this is gonna continue at least there's a somewhat justifiable reason for them to continue.
> 
> Also, ya know as I sit here typing this, It occurred to me that I could totally see Matt Wheeler joining The Network. Just speculation but it would make for good storytelling.


What!? No!!!! MATT WHEELER WOULD NEVER DO THAT!? HE'S MR. FANTASTIC'S FRIEND!!!






I know I'm behind you, Mopey. Haven't watched the next episode yet. 

I agree with all your comments except for that ridiculous bit about Wheeler ever betraying Mr. Fantastic. I mean, the guy's been like a FATHER to him! 

No need to go into detail about why the first match sucked. Although I wanna point out, was that a Northern Lights suplex by Davis? 

Nice ... 

Other match bombed too, even though it was cool to see Jimmy Cakes duggan.

Bottom line? Waste of a good crowd for a promotion of this size. It seems like almost every wrestling company has a hard time putting everything together. 

It seems like, if a small promotion has a good creative product, they can’t draw a good crowd or put on a decent production. 

Or in LCW’s case, they got these killer crowds, venues, productions, but they blow it creatively. 

But you pointed out about how they're kind of brewing somthing here which legit nice to see. And I am Marking out about Wheeler's in ring debut next week. I like to pronounce it D=Butt because it sounds funnier. 

And because I used to actually pronounce it like that, and it's kind of an out for me. 

Las tthoughts on this forgetable episode? Danny Duggan seems a lot cockier in LCW than he does in the CWE. Maybe it's jet lag. Or transcanadian rail lag. That'll make anyone grumpy.


----------



## Saintpat

Sorry, impossibly long thread to sort through but I'm wondering if anyone knows of any geographic listing of indie promotions that is reliable where one can find live shows?

Like if I'm going to Indianapolis in March, is there an active indie thread there? Or if I'm going to be in the Washington D.C. area in late June, or the Florida panhandle in July, etc.

I'd appreciate any help in this regard.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Saintpat said:


> Sorry, impossibly long thread to sort through but I'm wondering if anyone knows of any geographic listing of indie promotions that is reliable where one can find live shows?
> 
> Like if I'm going to Indianapolis in March, is there an active indie thread there? Or if I'm going to be in the Washington D.C. area in late June, or the Florida panhandle in July, etc.
> 
> I'd appreciate any help in this regard.


Gee, I don't know. This thread is all about finding serialized shows on the internet. 

If you just wanna look for all the wrestling promotions that operate out of one area? 

Wikipedia has a very long list of wrestling promotions sorted by state or province. Internationals too. however, I fear it is very outdated, that list ... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_independent_wrestling_promotions_in_the_United_States

and this main page has the "list of Pro wrestling promotions in canada, europe, etc. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pro_wrestling

But another thing you can do is google or google news "Indie wrestling promotions in ...." and insert the location. You'll probably find more up to date stuff there.


----------



## Saintpat

Thanks. Every place I have found that has a list, when you start clicking on links and they all seem to have died.

Which is to be expected, not a lot of these things last very long or do a decent job maintaining websites or even Facebook pages, but I was hoping someone knew of one that was kept somewhat up to date.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Saintpat said:


> Thanks. Every place I have found that has a list, when you start clicking on links and they all seem to have died.
> 
> Which is to be expected, not a lot of these things last very long or do a decent job maintaining websites or even Facebook pages, but I was hoping someone knew of one that was kept somewhat up to date.


Yeah, no problem, man. 

But it seems like a fun thing you're trying to do. Keep us posted. Tell us what you find. 

A guy on here, a few months back, showed some footage from a New Jersey Indie, and we all had a lot of fun with that one.


----------



## sXeMope

*LCW S02 E13 [Season Finale]*

*"Kowboy" Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint *
- This match started out kind of slow but it picked up. It's cool to see them give Narcis Saint a decent push (Being the season finale, and the main event of the show this was taped at) though it does seem really random. To me it would have made more sense to have Matt Wheeler in that spot. 

Also, by what they said on commentary it would seem that Jessica Priest is done with the company for whatever reason. Sucks because I feel like they really could have had something with her, Saint, and Power.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I'm going to start using this thread differently. I'm no longer going to post reviews in here, I'll give those threads of their own. Because every now and again a show comes along that deserves some recognition. I think a lot of these promotions get lost in here. 

But I'm gonna keep this list alive by posting my Wrestling Emmys inside it every month. And hopefully we can debate out picks, if you guys hand out awards of your own, get turned on to more good wrestling. 

I'm going to update the original post, put in a section about the Wrestling Emmys ... 

Hope it works out. Hope we get some participation. 


​The Wrestling Emmys !!!

January 2014​





So, I've been meaning to start up a kind of award show for these promotions. It took me a while but I'll start it now. 

January was kind of a shitty month for this thread/list. At least for the promotions that I watch. There was only one show of quality in my opinion. And that was this episode of Resistance Pro. 

It's the only show nominate for any Emmys this month. And it won all of them. Obviously. 

*Show of the Month*

Episode 10 of R Pro's 2.0 web series may have won this award even if there was competition. The Cobra match was kick ass. Commentary was great. D'arcy Dixon and Mickie Knuckles shocked the balls and ass of women's wrestling once again ...

The main event was cool too. 

*Match of the Month*

Giving this one to my two girls. D'arcy and Mickie. Those dames can brawl. 

*Best Sports Entertainment*

I'm gonna go with C-Red on this one. His commentary is top notch. 

*Best Outfit*

Cobra. Because Haitian Zombies are cool. Always have been. Always will be. 







sXeMope said:


> *LCW S02 E13 [Season Finale]*
> 
> *"Kowboy" Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint *
> - This match started out kind of slow but it picked up. It's cool to see them give Narcis Saint a decent push (Being the season finale, and the main event of the show this was taped at) though it does seem really random. To me it would have made more sense to have Matt Wheeler in that spot.
> 
> Also, by what they said on commentary it would seem that Jessica Priest is done with the company for whatever reason. Sucks because I feel like they really could have had something with her, Saint, and Power.


Seems like an odd way to end the season. Are we going to have to wait a whole year? 

I still got two episodes, haven't seen Wheeler's first match yet but will check out tomorrow probably. CWF Hollywood had a good 'sode yesterday. And I have one more to watch. Probably do it tonight right? 

Lord knows there ain't any good wrestling on Monday Nights.


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure how long we have to wait. I think they have recorded one show so far for the third season. I haven't been to a show since the Kowboy/Fantastic Street Fight so I've kinda lost count haha. Definitely an odd way to end the season though. Another case where more time to hype and build may have made it better IMO.

LCW S02 E12





I assume the Finale will be up soon.


----------



## TNA is Here

Since November there has been a new wrestling promotion T.O.W.(Top Of the World) on television in Montreal. It's on every sunday morning on RDS 2 wich is essentialy the ESPN of the Quebec territory. 

Not so bad so far. Sylvain Grenier is the champ there. Pretty impressed by the Kane-like Darko.


----------



## RoosterSmith

TNA is Here said:


> Since November there has been a new wrestling promotion T.O.W.(Top Of the World) on television in Montreal. It's on every sunday morning on RDS 2 wich is essentialy the ESPN of the Quebec territory.
> 
> Not so bad so far. Sylvain Grenier is the champ there. Pretty impressed by the Kane-like Darko.


Looks awesome. I looked into it, but sadly, I don't think they post their shows on the internet. 

I could see why they wouldn't wanna, might help the ratings, but most companies post their episodes a month late or so. So there isn't any cannibalization going on with their TV viewer ship. 

Hope that's the case here so I can add this bad ass looking company to my list. 



sXeMope said:


> Not sure how long we have to wait. I think they have recorded one show so far for the third season. I haven't been to a show since the Kowboy/Fantastic Street Fight so I've kinda lost count haha. Definitely an odd way to end the season though. Another case where more time to hype and build may have made it better IMO.
> 
> LCW S02 E12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the Finale will be up soon.


Yeah, the finale just went up. Props to them for banging them out faster than they did last season. 

Hope we don't have to wait for a year. but I understand that wrestling shows cost money to produce and can't be too bummed out about it. 

All the same, they should look to condense both storylines and book wrestlers in multiple matches per taping if they're going to do this amount of 'sodes in a given year. 

Even with the hour episodes coming.


----------



## TNA is Here

RoosterSmith said:


> Looks awesome. I looked into it, but sadly, I don't think they post their shows on the internet.
> 
> I could see why they wouldn't wanna, might help the ratings, but most companies post their episodes a month late or so. So there isn't any cannibalization going on with their TV viewer ship.
> 
> Hope that's the case here so I can add this bad ass looking company to my list.
> .


I watched a vid of the TOW on the RDS site and the owner said that the show on RDS 2 was pretty much only four episodes and it took a lot of them to produce it. And for the time being, they won't produce more in the next few weeks but are planning to return and produce something like 20 episode for a regular weekly show and they are in negotiation with the Network and the sponsors.


----------



## GothicBohemian

TNA is Here said:


> Since November there has been a new wrestling promotion T.O.W.(Top Of the World) on television in Montreal. It's on every sunday morning on RDS 2 wich is essentialy the ESPN of the Quebec territory.
> 
> Not so bad so far. Sylvain Grenier is the champ there. Pretty impressed by the Kane-like Darko.


They aren’t new. 
(They've been around a few years, but I'm pretty sure they only held infrequent live shows until they talked with RDS)



TNA is Here said:


> I watched a vid of the TOW on the RDS site and the owner said that the show on RDS 2 was pretty much only four episodes and it took a lot of them to produce it. And for the time being, they won't produce more in the next few weeks but are planning to return and produce something like 20 episode for a regular weekly show and they are in negotiation with the Network and the sponsors.


This. They initially had a 4 episode trial contract with RDS2. I’m not sure if it’s been extended – I think it has – but since they’re so focused on being televised they won’t be putting anything free online. For now, at least.


----------



## sXeMope

On a bit of a womens wrestling kick (It's actually quite enjoyable when they're girls who want to wrestle, not models looking for a secure payday [le cheap shot at divas division]). Heard some good things about Kay Lee Ray. Anyone know if she's had any matches with Nikki Storm on any of the ICW episodes? I love what I've seen of Nikki and I like to go with what I know. Also are any of Ray's deathmatches online? That's probably a weird, somewhat creepy thing to ask. Just curious..


----------



## Concrete

Okay, haven't posted here in awhile. Tried doing write ups on the site I'm part of but I am FAR too lazy to try and formalize my thoughts on things, especially these shows so gonna try and post back here again. WXWC4 has a couple people that I'm familiar with locally so I wanted to give them a shot so here we go!

Hideous music for the intro. Wrestling...

First match is Jay Freddie vs. Joey Janella. Jay Freddie wrestles for 2CW so that's one guy I know so far, let's see if there are any more. Not a really spectacular match. This is your rather straight forward indy rasslin' match. You got your armdrags, you got you stand off after exchanging moves, and you got back and forth strikes. Not reinventing the wheel. You can tell that these guys may not be the greatest of thinking on the fly since there is no attempt to get Freddie's body in position for a superplex when Janella goes for a friggin' superplex. Freddie's finisher is something I really haven't seen him use in 2CW where he usually uses a sharp shooter. Lion Tamer looks nice and stuff so I'm all for it. 

Commericial break has a spot for Anastasi's Pizza. never been but it looks mighty tasty. 

We've got a women's match next with Amber Rodriguez vs. Nyla Rose. A-Rod has some dudes with her on the outside. This match...existed. I knew nothing about either woman and neither really stood out. They were passable? Alrighty then, NEXT! 

We've got Pun and Graham vs South Philly's Finest for the Elite Tag Team Championships. Also know Pun and Graham, probably all I'll see from 2CW. There is an audio glitch, maybe just on my end, where they announce the winner before the match. WHOOPS! Best match so far. Not great or anything but not a waste of time at all. You got Pun being a big guy and Graham being a smaller guy. WOWZAS. So pretty much Graham works FIP. Pun kills people when he's in there. SPF didn't come off bad. They pinballed a tad for Pun which was nice and they didn't have the most shite looking offense. 

Main Event(?) pits Bo Nekoda vs. Brandon Scott. Nekoda has a nice beard so he's clearly got my vote. Scott goes after Nekoda right off the bat on the outside. Okie Dokie. Scott likes chops. Bo Nekoda looked like a pro and I thought he was actually pretty good. Brandon Scott was certainly serviceable but came off like a tubby kid that did okay at the local wrestling school. Okay this probably gets best match of the show treatment. Not usually a big fan of dudes kicking out of finishers but they went with a more typical and less grating version of it. 

_OVERALL:There was some obvious production issues with the sound being mixed up at a crucial-ish point and coming off distorted at other times. Someone who knows recording better than I should tell me how this show and tape like issues. Like he color and stuff got all wonky during the women's match. As far as actual opinions on the show I really didn't think it was too bad at all. One gripe would be there wasn't a lot/any extra stuff outside the wrestling. Now I don't want half the show being talking and video packages but some aspect of that feels like it needs to be implicated. The matches were all fine and good though so at least the focus of the show didn't let me down. 2CW guys which I feel come off a little odd sometimes looked a little sweller here. Might be because the other people were a notch below or equal and they didn't look like they were slowing things down. If you have time watch it but if not you're not missing a ton._

*Now we'll move on to ICW Wordwide Season 2 EPISODE #1*

This is a whole "Here's what happened in ICW" segment coming up.

Right off the bat the new member of the New Age Kliq is brought out. I know nothing s this Stevie Boy means so little to me it is insane. Maybe if I keep up this year these things can be cool to me. Another dude, Wee-man(? and not that one),comes out and it was all a ruse.

Bucky Boys vs New Age Kliq happens because of RUSE! It is a highlight package. There is a double pin. The belts are vacated. Well then. 

BACK TO BACK INTERVIEW SEGMENTS WITH NAK AND BB! Okay, Bucky Boys catchphrase is bad ass. "HERE WE, HERE WE, HERE WE FUCKIN' GO!"

ICW has a swell package for Jack Jester vs Prince Devitt. Like it wasn't fancy but better than most still. 

Highlights of Joe Coffey vs. James Scott's Ironman Match. Looks like it could have been a really good match but I won't ever know. Not liking this highlights of matches deal. 

_OVERALL:I'll give Episode 2 a try but if it is like this with simply highlights of matches I'll probably pass on this since I enjoy wrestling too much. So here's hoping it isn't just highlights and it feels like a real show._


----------



## RoosterSmith

double post. Glitchy today.


----------



## Concrete

I wouldn't put it since I really don't know how often it is posted/the channel isn't really used JUST for the show.


----------



## TNA is Here

GothicBohemian said:


> They aren’t new.
> (They've been around a few years, but I'm pretty sure they only held infrequent live shows until they talked with RDS)


Yea no I meant they are new for television. TOW has existed for a while. 




> This. They initially had a 4 episode trial contract with RDS2. I’m not sure if it’s been extended – I think it has – but since they’re so focused on being televised they won’t be putting anything free online. For now, at least.


It seemed like it has not been easy for them to create a tv show. So waiting for the renewal of their show seem to be welcomed for the owner. Meanwhile they're going to tour and keep doing house shows in Quebec.


----------



## GothicBohemian

TNA is Here said:


> Yea no I meant they are new for television. TOW has existed for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like it has not been easy for them to create a tv show. So waiting for the renewal of their show seem to be welcomed for the owner. Meanwhile they're going to tour and keep doing house shows in Quebec.


I don’t expect them to drop their regular activity, just that I doubt they’ll be distributing too much free online atm. One of the end goals, from what I’ve heard, is to get more francophone wrestling televised. But yeah, putting together a package suitable for a channel like RDS2 isn’t an easy (or cheap) task, so more time, unless RDS plans on subsidizing the whole deal and/or handle all production (something closer to the Spike/TNA relationship) wouldn’t be a bad thing. 

But anyway, this is kinda deviating from the thread purpose so er…about the WXWC4 production issues; it happens. 



Concrete said:


> _OVERALL:*There was some obvious production issues with the sound being mixed up at a crucial-ish point and coming off distorted at other times. Someone who knows recording better than I should tell me how this show and tape like issues. Like he color and stuff got all wonky during the women's match.* As far as actual opinions on the show I really didn't think it was too bad at all. One gripe would be there wasn't a lot/any extra stuff outside the wrestling. Now I don't want half the show being talking and video packages but some aspect of that feels like it needs to be implicated. The matches were all fine and good though so at least the focus of the show didn't let me down. 2CW guys which I feel come off a little odd sometimes looked a little sweller here. Might be because the other people were a notch below or equal and they didn't look like they were slowing things down. If you have time watch it but if not you're not missing a ton._


I’m no expert whatsoever, but I can give my minimally relevant perspective. My experience with live event recording is that when something can go wrong, it usually does. If there’s a limited number of cameras available for the director to switch between then there’s little that can be done other than work with what’s there. If the footage isn’t essential, it’s edited out for later distribution but if it happens at a crucial moment than you’re stuck with it. 

I’ve only worked sound at live events a handful of times. For a small production crew at a venue without a booth, that amounted to me outside in the truck with the director while everything else went on inside. I would guess that a small organization would work with what they have. The options are try to fix it, fill it in with pre-recorded audio that fits or have commentary re-rerecord their part (which may not be free). In fact, none of that may be free, depending on how production is handled. What ultimately shows up online may depend largely on cost to benefit calculations along with the expertise of the crew involved.

You also have to think about how well media survives being optimized for online delivery. Lots can go wrong in that process too; it all seems fairly simple but compression can mess with audio and video, creating all sorts of artifacts and syncing problems if the original content is poor to begin with.


----------



## theanticanadian

I know it's a match, and not a show... but it's a fun match.


----------



## Lane

Be on the look out for Team IOU in NWA SAW.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

I appreciate you posting all these wrestling promotions! The only shows i watch outside WWE is CZW and ROH. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## sXeMope

So I was browsing my TV and as it turns out, The Fight Network is showing TCW now. It was labeled as Turnbuckle Championship Wrestling but that was incorrect. It's the TCW that's appropriate for this thread. I haven't watched it all yet, but people saying they're the #3 promotion in the world is just a running joke of some kind, right?


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> So I was browsing my TV and as it turns out, The Fight Network is showing TCW now. It was labeled as Turnbuckle Championship Wrestling but that was incorrect. It's the TCW that's appropriate for this thread. I haven't watched it all yet, but people saying they're the #3 promotion in the world is just a running joke of some kind, right?


It's the #3 promotion where you don't run a show since November and won't have one til April and fill your tv time slot with repeat episodes or "classic" episodes to fill the gap and don't give any answers to fans if they're in business or not or ever advertise the next show is in April.


----------



## Romangirl252

I'll have to check them out...I don't know if they have a youtube page but I have went to see two shows so far and its very good...try putting in new next evolution wrestling...I know they have a facebook page and add videos on it up there...check them out


----------



## sXeMope

Just watched Mary Dobson vs. Mickie Knuckles from Resistance Pro






Pretty average match IMO. In a lot of ways Mary is a lot like a young Mickie. She's definitely improved but I still can't help but feel that her affiliation with Madman Pondo has gotten her more opportunities than she herself has.


----------



## Concrete

Hey I'm looking at *NWA SAW 2/16/14*. Fun fact:The show is technically called NWA Inferno and I think that is silly. FUN FACT FINISHED! Oh and I'm not putting anything in spoiler tags cause I'm lazy so if you aren't interested in seeing results don't look until you get to the italics and bold which I'll try and keep spoiler free.

Sigmon vs LT Falk opens the show. Sigmon is the Smoky Mountain Empire Champion. Now I consider Falk one of the blandest wrestlers I've seen on the indies. Over time Sigmon holds the title for "Most Bland Indie Worker). This match wasn't bad but you wouldn't associate the words "exciting" or "riveting" with this one. How Falk wasn't the least exciting guy in the match shocks. 

Mayhem comes out next and says "We weren't supposed to be here but we are here so...match?" Tony Falk says "Okie Dokie". Who comes out? Team IOU! And it is pandemonium for about 45 seconds followed up by Team IOU winning and coming away with the NWA SAW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIPS! You can imagine how thrilled I am that a Tag Team Championship match ends in a flukey way. BUTTS! Mayhem isn't happy. My boy TONY says "Cry me a river, fatties." 

I don't know who "Judas" is but I'd be lying if I said I really cared. But hey, HE'S COMING!

4-Way TLC match for the NWA SAW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Charles Alexander(C) vs. Shane Smalls vs. Josh Crow vs. Kaden Sade. This is a spotfest with only one thing really standing out. Lots of stuff seemed rather awkward. I liked what I had seen from Charles Alexander but NOT here. Josh Crane didn't see too great either but he did supply the one really memorable moment with a KILLER double stomp onto Sade on the outside. Like I was scared for Sade after that. Oh and how is Crow a Junior? But yeah in the end we see the champ retain. Woo. A match that probably make a nice video package but not a good match. 

So I guess Jessica Havok is showing up at the SAW MILL ARENA! Love it when a random indie worker pops up in one of these territories. 

We get clips of IRON GODZ vs. LOK! Looks like it could have been good but not buying the DVD for good. 

In our MAIN EVENT OF THE EVENING we have a 3-WAY DANCE, Triple the BELTS match: Chase Owens(NWA NWA SAW Hvy.) vs. Jason Kincaid(NWA Smoky Mtn. Hvy.) vs. Shawn Shultz(NWA SAW TV Championship). I may have named it myself. Okay so each fall in this match has a different belt on the line. I like the idea of the match but not so much the execution. First to falls were for Smoky Mtn. and NWA SAW TV and they both ended pretty quick and by a flash pin. Would have liked if those falls felt a wee bit more important. Chase Owens definitely looked like the best guy in the match and I wished SO BADLY that he would have won at least a fall. But that wasn't to be. Some real shite stuff such as Kincaid trying to break up a submission with a kick but flubbing getting into the ring. I like the man more than most but sometimes...woof! In the end Shultz keeps his belt and Kincaid added another belt to his collection meaning we'll be seeing more of him in NWA SAW. After the match Lance Erikson hits Kincaid with a chair. WHAT A DOUCHE?!

*OVERALL:This was the 7th Anniversary Episode and overall, despite most of the show being not great wrestling I still felt it was an improvement over recent weeks. I say this because the two bigger matches this week felt like they got some time to have real content and didn't have poo finishes. Now I wasn't thrilled with Sigmon vs. LT Falk or Mayhem vs. Team IOU but they didn't take away too much from the show in my eyes. In my opinion if you are going to try and have a "milestone" show you want it to have some excitement and I think NWA SAW had at least a couple aspects of keeping me on my toes this week.*


----------



## USAUSA1

Nwa Inferno is gearing up for syndication. That's why you seeing talent from Nwa CIW,Smoky Mountain,Houston on the show.


----------



## Concrete

See that I did not know. Which makes slightly more sense. Still find it a wee bit silly UNLESS it will be from other promotions as well.


----------



## RoosterSmith

What did I watch recently. Just okay shows from Resistance Pro, which, Mopey reviewed a bit. Just okay episodes from Championship Wrestling from Hollywood. Not as good as the last two but still enjoyable. 

I mean, come on, a bone on a pole match? To quote the movie Jerry McGuire... 

You had me at bone on a pole... 

I'm disapointed in the new ICW buisness model. 

Just showing clips instead of actual matches? Come one guys, I will buy the DVD from ya'll. Just release the DVD. I don't wanna know who wins everything and THEN buy the DVD. 

God Dammit, ICW!!! Take my money!!! Take all my Goddamn money!!!

Yeah, thought I'd post these random thoughts here because nothing really popped out at me in terms of being worthy of it's own thread. 

GBG has a new PPV/show on thier youtube channel. I'll have to check that out. Besides that CWE and Victory Commonwealth have something new out. Don't know if I'll get around to those. Not much is happening with these promotions right now eventually. 

However, TNA has been getting so there's that. Better than the WWE these last three weeks. 

Although I haven't watched the second and third hour of RAW yet so ... 

Emma and Santino ... Throw in the Glammazon ... That's a love triangle ...


----------



## RoosterSmith

http://www.youtube.com/user/StLouisWrestling/videos

Just wanna post this before I forget about them. St Louis Wrestling which I believe has at least a loose affiliation with Harley Race. 

It's been a long while since we had a new promotion on the list. 

I'll have to check this out sometime.


----------



## Concrete

Looking at the latest episode of NWA SAW. Rules apply once again that if you don't want to know much results zip on down to the bottom where things are bolded and italicized.

Juicy Jimmy Fletcher vs Gator is a match. I want to scream in anger. Fletcher is so fat. Like uncomfortable to watch wrestle cause he's so fat. He was okay but he isn't someone I want to see in a ring.

NITROS NOISE is with Lance Erikson. He holds belts I guess. Lance doesn't bring them but I'm taking his word for it. He wants Jason Kincaid and says "WELCOME TO VIOLENCE, JASON!". Might be in the minority but for such a simple phrase I dig it(that's LOK's catchphrase I think). 

Backstage with Team IOU(Lane where you at!). They are hyperactive. I'm not sure how I feel about them and since I doubt I'll see too much of them in NWA SAW that'll be my opinion until I see them somewhere else I guess. 

Jordan Kage vs. LT Falk is next. Kage is new to the territory. I have mixed opinions of SAW's TV having this constant influx of characters from different parts that seem to disappear out of nowhere. There are guys I've really liked and then POOF! It gets discouraging. I don't know if Falk is as bad as I've thought he was but he's still one of the blandest men on the planet. I assume he eats oatmeal plain. Kage was a game guy and I doubt we'll see from him in 3 episodes time. Match is actually really competitive and gets some time to flesh out. That always seems to be an issue with SAW. Maybe I'm too optimistic but maybe we'll see more of that. Oh but this match had a FAST COUNT! 

MAYHEM DISSENSION BACKSTAGE SEGMENT!

Okay we're back with Lance Erikson vs. Andrew Hunter(Dr.Jobberson III). Something about a pudgy pasty dude bringing the hurt to a pasty scrawny dude that is entertaining. 

I think we've got the main event here with Team IOU vs. Shock N' Awe for the NWA SAW Tag Team Championship. This match ended up with Mayhem intfering but they got some time to work this one out. It just wasn't very good in that time. Hate Nick Iggy's man child gimmick. Kerry Awful looks like a scummy bastard which I WOULD like to see more of. Shock N'Awe wasn't very good. They looked 900x better than Fletcher from the beginning from a LOOKS stand point but wasn't all there in the ring. But yeah, BS finish so not much more to say.

_*OVERALL: More wrestling centered episode and it was probably the best one in awhile. Not a great episode or anything but I'm interested in a Erikson vs Kincaid match more than I was at the beginning which is a plus. Feels like SAW has been missing something since Compton left. They're missing that CHARACTER that made it feel like a different thing than other promotions. I can't really point to anything or anyone that does that right now. I feel Lords of Kaos COULD if Damien Wayne could be there more often to put on rad 7-10 minute tag matches. Mayhem being a focal point is not engaging for me and sucks my life a wee bit try. Hopefully some freshness gets injected in the next couple of months cause this promotion seems to be able to change drastically within a couple tapings for better or worse.*_


----------



## RoosterSmith

Hey guys, I'm probably gonna private message ya'll about this but check out your big threes and let me know if you wanna change 'em. I'm starting to pay more attention to this thread again. And sadly that means I've taken out promotions that don't post or aren't in business anymore. 

Sadly that includes promotions I really liked like Hoodslam. And arguably the most popular promotion on this list, PRIME. 

Sometimes life shoves it dick in your mouth pretty hard, guys. But we've all got to get on with it. 



Concrete said:


> Looking at the latest episode of NWA SAW. Rules apply once again that if you don't want to know much results zip on down to the bottom where things are bolded and italicized.
> 
> Juicy Jimmy Fletcher vs Gator is a match. I want to scream in anger. Fletcher is so fat. Like uncomfortable to watch wrestle cause he's so fat. He was okay but he isn't someone I want to see in a ring.
> 
> NITROS NOISE is with Lance Erikson. He holds belts I guess. Lance doesn't bring them but I'm taking his word for it. He wants Jason Kincaid and says "WELCOME TO VIOLENCE, JASON!". Might be in the minority but for such a simple phrase I dig it(that's LOK's catchphrase I think).
> 
> Backstage with Team IOU(Lane where you at!). They are hyperactive. I'm not sure how I feel about them and since I doubt I'll see too much of them in NWA SAW that'll be my opinion until I see them somewhere else I guess.
> 
> Jordan Kage vs. LT Falk is next. Kage is new to the territory. I have mixed opinions of SAW's TV having this constant influx of characters from different parts that seem to disappear out of nowhere. There are guys I've really liked and then POOF! It gets discouraging. I don't know if Falk is as bad as I've thought he was but he's still one of the blandest men on the planet. I assume he eats oatmeal plain. Kage was a game guy and I doubt we'll see from him in 3 episodes time. Match is actually really competitive and gets some time to flesh out. That always seems to be an issue with SAW. Maybe I'm too optimistic but maybe we'll see more of that. Oh but this match had a FAST COUNT!
> 
> MAYHEM DISSENSION BACKSTAGE SEGMENT!
> 
> Okay we're back with Lance Erikson vs. Andrew Hunter(Dr.Jobberson III). Something about a pudgy pasty dude bringing the hurt to a pasty scrawny dude that is entertaining.
> 
> I think we've got the main event here with Team IOU vs. Shock N' Awe for the NWA SAW Tag Team Championship. This match ended up with Mayhem intfering but they got some time to work this one out. It just wasn't very good in that time. Hate Nick Iggy's man child gimmick. Kerry Awful looks like a scummy bastard which I WOULD like to see more of. Shock N'Awe wasn't very good. They looked 900x better than Fletcher from the beginning from a LOOKS stand point but wasn't all there in the ring. But yeah, BS finish so not much more to say.
> 
> _*OVERALL: More wrestling centered episode and it was probably the best one in awhile. Not a great episode or anything but I'm interested in a Erikson vs Kincaid match more than I was at the beginning which is a plus. Feels like SAW has been missing something since Compton left. They're missing that CHARACTER that made it feel like a different thing than other promotions. I can't really point to anything or anyone that does that right now. I feel Lords of Kaos COULD if Damien Wayne could be there more often to put on rad 7-10 minute tag matches. Mayhem being a focal point is not engaging for me and sucks my life a wee bit try. Hopefully some freshness gets injected in the next couple of months cause this promotion seems to be able to change drastically within a couple tapings for better or worse.*_


I'll have to catch the next one. I agree that not just SAW, but every promotion on this list needs stars. Championship Wrestling from Hollywood has been able to do it recently by being smart about how they tape. The family Stone and Eric Watts have been built up right. Constant appearances and building up their matches. That's the key. 

As a matter of fact, I'm gonna try to go through all these bad boys at least once again. Right now I got 49 promotions and I think I can watch one episode of each in about 49 days. It's gonna take a shit load of hot pockets and a big hit to an already suffering social life but Goddamn it, BOOK CLUB IS GONNA HAVE TO WAIT!!!! THIS IS PRO WRESTLING DAMMIT!!!

I'm gonna do this from the top down, which means by the time I get into the thirties I'll be dealing with promotions I haven't even checked out in like a year or whatever. 

And it all cumulates (I know that's a real word, but is it the right word? ) with a showdown against my most hated promotion ... NWA ANARCHY ... 

_oooooooohhhhhhhh .... _

Today I checked out OVW. I do not reccomend it but Here are my thoughts. 

***

The best part of this episode by far was watching Jamin Olivencia in the main event. IT's the only part of the show you should watch if you're gonna check it out. He's not great or nothing but he's far from terrible. Watching him jump off the top turnbuckle, over his opponents head and start firing off drop kick after dropkick is a pleasure to watch. 

There's also a good religious/reverened type bad guy that called the audiance a bunch of sinners. The burger kings and queens of america. And he suggested that the play by play commentator was so old he was gonna die soon. I'm a sucker for this kind of bad guy. I'm a ministry undertaker guy. And I loved it when the sandman and Stephanie Mcmahon got crucified. That's some good wrestling right there. Supposedly there's some kind of "cleansing" coming to OVW. I don't know what to expect but don't know if I'll stick around to find out. The rest of the 'sode sucked. However ... 

I could always fast forward right? 

I should also note that Lie'D Tapa, though akward on the mic, had a passionate promo. Supposedly there's a masked dude running around sweeping all the diva's legs. That's hilarious to me for some reason. She made the interviewer bow to her, which is a nice little touch to the promo. SHe did a good job, I'm proud of her. Fans seemed to respond to her. 

Her match was shit though, as were the other two "NON Jamin Olivencia" matches. Just no quality, and all filler to a PPV that granted, seems kind of interesting. But that's no excuse to have three bull shit matches on a card. Do they really think fans are gonna order the PPV if they don't act like they give a shit about their TV show? 

I also had a problem with their "bad guy" stable the Marauders. It's just old and over done. Everybody seems to be wanting to recreate the four horsemen or the NWO. Indie wrestling would be better served just trying to create legit drama between one good guy and one bad guy. 

It doesn't help that the stable is so large too. It's hard enough to get me to care about one bad guy. YOu want me to care about five?


----------



## RoosterSmith

SAW was pretty good this week so I posted a thread of it's own. 

But I also checked out Beyond. Kind of shaky on Beyond. The last episode of "All Filler" was three weeks ago. Before that it was three months ago. 

Not sure if it fits the spirit of this thread but it fits the criteria so ... 

NOt a big fan of the format. Not really a wrestling show at all. Or rather, a wrestling show in the purist possible form. 

Was really cool to see the Cutter brothers though of Metro Pro fame. They're still a kick ass tag team to watch. No sign of their brother Niel "Diamond" Cutter though. That would have been cool to get a family reunion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Booker T promotion improved,last four episodes has been good stuff. You can tell WWE is fronting them some money(rumor). Mysterious Q might be in my current top 5 wrestlers with Bray Wyatt,Americos,Roman Reigns and Jack Evans.

My new top 3
1.Booker T ROW, great production for an indy,characters, good wrestling,feuds that easy to follow,hot women and of course Booker,Sharmell and Stevie Ray. 
2. NWA SAW, I like they are using NWA Smoky Mountain and CIW guys now. Kincaid and Chase Owens are great. I wish the tv was more focus like ROW. 
3. To be honest, there is really no clear cut number 3. NWA CIW by default because I actually think cutting the show to 30 minutes help the product.

TCW is coming back with new episodes in April and the first episodes should be the Midsouth Wrestlemania fest with The Pope,Masters,etc. TCW might come back strong despite the terrible owners and lack of communication.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Checked out Wrestling On Fire. Not sure if this is racist or not so I apologize if it is ...

I'm one third Italian if it helps exonerate me in anyway...

But there is just something about the Guidoness of Wrestling On Fire that makes it really hard for me to watch. I'm talking about Little Guido, who makes a great many appearances ... 

I loves me some Little Guido... 

It's just that ... These guys are all really Italian and I swear to God it's like watching and listening to my family argue about stuff. Literally every character sounds like my Uncle Gino. 

That being said, not a big fan of the production. Matches weren't that great and don't mean a lot to me. Though I did like the merger bit at the beginning and the part at the end where Guido questions wether or not he should stay loyal to the promotion. 

But all in all I just can't bring myself to watch another 'sode of this. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Booker T promotion improved,last four episodes has been good stuff. You can tell WWE is fronting them some money(rumor). Mysterious Q might be in my current top 5 wrestlers with Bray Wyatt,Americos,Roman Reigns and Jack Evans.
> 
> My new top 3
> 1.Booker T ROW, great production for an indy,characters, good wrestling,feuds that easy to follow,hot women and of course Booker,Sharmell and Stevie Ray.
> 2. NWA SAW, I like they are using NWA Smoky Mountain and CIW guys now. Kincaid and Chase Owens are great. I wish the tv was more focus like ROW.
> 3. To be honest, there is really no clear cut number 3. NWA CIW by default because I actually think cutting the show to 30 minutes help the product.
> 
> TCW is coming back with new episodes in April and the first episodes should be the Midsouth Wrestlemania fest with The Pope,Masters,etc. TCW might come back strong despite the terrible owners and lack of communication.


Good to hear about Booker T's promotion. I always thought they had a good production and good ideas about how to tell wrestling stories. But there was always something not quite working with that promotion. I'll definitely give it another shot. 

Wouldn't surprise me that less could be more with CIW but I haven't had them on this list in a long while. Last I saw the account wasn't an official account and the guy stopped posting episodes of the show. 

Do they still post episodes? If so, where? I wouldn't mind a link so I can re-add them. I just thought they were either out of business or stopped showing episodes on line. 

I do hope TCW comes back strong. Not really my thing but just like the Booker T promotion I feel that they're just so close. 

And with the United Wrestling Network and all... Anybody hear anything about that? I don't wanna be cynical but they sure seem to be dragging their gosh darned boots ...


----------



## USAUSA1

New episodes of NWA CIW can be found here http://www.youtube.com/user/HeadDropProductions/videos


----------



## Concrete

1)Not big in tossing shows into their own threads but that's just me. I won't be posting my thoughts on the latest SAW show there but will do so here when I get to it. 

2)To be fair I think they,UWN, are still acquiring members and such and HOPEFULLY planning the UWN championship tournament(they haven't said there will be a tourny but I'll assume). And if it has to span multiple promotions it might take some lining up. Not trying to be their defender because I don't know much about them but really I'm more hoping that more of their promotions put stuff on YouTube since each has a show.

3)I know it has been already removed but Xcite still does run shows(not TV tapings) just if anyone was curious about their existence. Why they don't I don't really know I think they're trying to be more your DVD indie which I'm not a fan of personally. 

4)I'll change my list sometime when I have time to watch more episodes since 2 of my 3 aren't there anymore  I wanna put CWFH but the way they put episodes on YouTube in batches of 4 is not my fave.


----------



## USAUSA1

New members? They already got 10 promotions. How many you need?


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> New members? They already got 10 promotions. How many you need?


Actually that statement was a lie. Because I can't read. Cause reading is for nerds. NERDS!!!


----------



## RoosterSmith

Reality of Wrestling was just okay. I'm glad they dropped the "Booker T's" part of the name. And I'm glad that they're on quality tv. But other than that not much of a change to the product. Here are my little girl thoughts ...

So the atmosphere all comes back to me in the first match. I remember loving the venue, and the good sized crowd. I remember thinking the atmosphere wasn't great though. But that's up to ROW. Gotta give people a reason to cheer or boo. 



Spoiler: ROW



This guy nobody should or will care about, who wears a jock strap across face beat the television champion on television and didn't get the title.


 I don't ussually spoil matches in these mini reviews but you shouldn't be watching this match anyway, it sucked. 

Unless you’re a masochist and you like to beat off while not being entertained. Like, if that’s your fetish than by all means, watch this match. I'm not gonna judge you, guys. It's the year 2014. Do whatever you like. 

Let's see what else? There was a cool commercial for bail bonds. There jingle goes, "When you wanna get out FAST! and you wanna save some Cash!" ... 

That's a good jingle because when you're in jail, you wanna do both those things. 

I loved the Amercian Eagle Vs Abel Somethign Jackson. This match got the atmosphere going in houston. Those people loved the Eagle! And why shouldn't they? Those high flying moves were awesome. 

Jackson is also a good bad guy, getting the Eagle riled up by claiming his apollo creed gimmick was more american than the Eagles. 

He also questioned wether or not the Eagle was really american. I think he's faking us out here. Because even though I never heard the Amercian Eagle talk, American accents could be faked. And I think it's actually Jackson who's foriegner. I think he might be one of those English people who sneak into our country and steal all our jobs. Like Spiderman, Superman and Wolverine. 

Think about it. You ever see an American with that kind of hairline before? Shoot, I never did. Not once. 

The highlights of Pride Vs Gustavo was good. That was a world championship match that introduced "The Beast!" Who looks a lot like a guy who used to fuck me in prison. So that match was kind of emotional for me... 

Then they wrapped it up with a tag team match. They had this cool tag team that had a personal trainer gimmick. And then they had this "Young/hip/cool" tag team called the Lockhart Brothers or something. Brothers Lockhart. I really like these guys. Although they're gonna have to deal with some pretty easy "Poor Man's Young Bucks" comparisions. 

They did this thing where one of them got their opponent in a stalled, hanging vertical suplex. he let the blood run down that guys head and then handed him off to his brother. Thoguht that was really cool. 

But then they did this totally not cool thing where they ripped off their pants. The stripper pants ain't cool. Don't know why the lock harts thing that's cool. 

The Beast used to make me do that in Rikers. 

So all in all, it's just an okay show but it has potential. Will be subscribing to it and sincerely hope it gets better. 






USAUSA1 said:


> New episodes of NWA CIW can be found here http://www.youtube.com/user/HeadDropProductions/videos


Thanks, man. It's pretty cool that they're still around. I thought they were done for. I added it to the list, ranked it accordingly and slapped in your less than enthusiastic summary of the promotion. 



Concrete said:


> 1)Not big in tossing shows into their own threads but that's just me. I won't be posting my thoughts on the latest SAW show there but will do so here when I get to it.
> 
> 2)To be fair I think they,UWN, are still acquiring members and such and HOPEFULLY planning the UWN championship tournament(they haven't said there will be a tourny but I'll assume). And if it has to span multiple promotions it might take some lining up. Not trying to be their defender because I don't know much about them but really I'm more hoping that more of their promotions put stuff on YouTube since each has a show.
> 
> 3)I know it has been already removed but Xcite still does run shows(not TV tapings) just if anyone was curious about their existence. Why they don't I don't really know I think they're trying to be more your DVD indie which I'm not a fan of personally.
> 
> 4)I'll change my list sometime when I have time to watch more episodes since 2 of my 3 aren't there anymore  I wanna put CWFH but the way they put episodes on YouTube in batches of 4 is not my fave.


1. yeah I can dig that. It's just that, when a show is actually quality I wanna get it some attention, ya know? But nothing wrong with talking about it in here too. I look forward to your thoughts and comparing notes. 

2. I think on their facebook they're talking about a tourney. God that sounds so fucking boring to me but I'm rooting for them. Just a singles championship for now. 

3. Probably makes more sense for Xcite. there's no way they could be making money by paying for television. It just doesn't work. But I agree, tv is the best format. 

4. Yeah, man. Your faves got hit pretty hard. Let me know whenever you change 'em. 






USAUSA1 said:


> New members? They already got 10 promotions. How many you need?


Yeah, with the UWN, it should be about quality anyway. Espeically if they're going to try to make a traveling champ thing work. I would hope that they keep it small at first and maybe try to stretch out the championship storyline across a few promotions. 

I don't know if it'll work. Asking people to watch more wrestling in this day in age can be hard with the WWE Network, three hour raws and such ... 

But it's not impossible. I think there is a large audiance that can and will handle it for a variety of reasons. 



Concrete said:


> Actually that statement was a lie. Because I can't read. Cause reading is for nerds. NERDS!!!


Hee hee ... That's a mind fuck, man.


----------



## Concrete

If you want more eyes on it put it in the Indy Thread. Posting a separate thread might knock off a thread that is trying to do something different. If you knocked my thread off for Kincaid vs Owens I WOULD HUNT YOU DOWN!!!


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> If you want more eyes on it put it in the Indy Thread. Posting a separate thread might knock off a thread that is trying to do something different. If you knocked my thread off for Kincaid vs Owens I WOULD HUNT YOU DOWN!!!


Haha. What thread? I see a DVD thread but that's about it.


----------



## Concrete

Put it in the Indy DVD thread. The "DVD" part is not a real thing


----------



## USAUSA1

I think there will be a tournament coming soon for UWN.

I literally remember people used to call the Young Bucks a poor's man Hardy Boyz when they were wrestling Los Luchas and Joey Ryan/Karl Anderson in the NWA.

I like ROW, I guess I like them because I've seen everybody else tv show and only a few have better production, really two(CWFH and TCW). They have characters and feuds, a lot of these indies don't even bother giving guys gimmicks or creating storylines. Plus, I know they have stability. Booker/Stevie Ray and the rumor of WWE helping on the tv side of things. You see TCW haven't tape a show since November, Portland Uncut lasted a few episodes, CWFH went on hiatus a few times. I can name a lot of indies with problems. I am sure ROW have their issues as well.


----------



## sXeMope

AAW Pro Wrestling Episode 1






Haven't watched it myself yet. Good to see them posting their Roku show on YouTube as well. AAW is one of those promotions I kinda like, but not enough to spend money on.


----------



## RoosterSmith

CIW wasn't something I was into. Matches sucked. no Sports Entertainment stuff really. Like the production though. It's a shame their crowd wasn't bigger. That kind of thing counter acts the effort they put into their entrance way.

Their venue has a cool dark, legit kind of vibe but then only 50 people showed up. A better crowd would have made it that much better. 

But the show itself sucked in my opinion. 

Really liked WxW though. Thought that match was off the chain. Talked about it in the WxW thread in this section. 



USAUSA1 said:


> I think there will be a tournament coming soon for UWN.
> 
> I literally remember people used to call the Young Bucks a poor's man Hardy Boyz when they were wrestling Los Luchas and Joey Ryan/Karl Anderson in the NWA.
> 
> I like ROW, I guess I like them because I've seen everybody else tv show and only a few have better production, really two(CWFH and TCW). They have characters and feuds, a lot of these indies don't even bother giving guys gimmicks or creating storylines. Plus, I know they have stability. Booker/Stevie Ray and the rumor of WWE helping on the tv side of things. You see TCW haven't tape a show since November, Portland Uncut lasted a few episodes, CWFH went on hiatus a few times. I can name a lot of indies with problems. I am sure ROW have their issues as well.


How do you think they're gonna handle that? The tourney? Something like every promotion gets one representative? Then I could see something like, all those promotions have one sanctioned UWN match, the winner goes on to meet someone from another promotion who also won his match ... 

But How do you decided where the second round matches take place? What promotions get left out? 

I remember that too, about the Youngbucks. From their TNA days. Yeah, I like the Lockharts, I'm just saying that they're going to have to deal with it, haha. I mean, that's the Young Buck look. Even as people have used it before and since. And will continue to do so. They got good moves, seem to have charisma, I'm sure they'll make it their own eventually. 

I think you're right about the production and attention they put into their creative aspects. They definitely deserve the higher ranking on this list. I hope they do well. 

Right now I'm torn on how I feel about promotions that I've reviewed this time around. 

I wanna say my big finds are SAW, wXw and ROW. But I can't say in that order. I think ROW has the most potential. I think SAW put on the better show, but I don't know if they can continue to do so over time. 

And the one match I saw from wXw was fucking bad ass, dude! That's a short and sweet show you gotta watch. Right here... 






But don't really know if they can keep it up. Their show seems mostly promotional. I don't mind that at all. I'll buy something if it's good. But I just hope it's not like ICW where they don't even have the DVD out yet. 

BTW, Portland isn't done. They should be coming back very soon. I think March 1st was their first tv taping. Or should have been.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wxw looks cool


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Wxw looks cool


Worth a peek, I think. Short and sweet. 




sXeMope said:


> AAW Pro Wrestling Episode 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't watched it myself yet. Good to see them posting their Roku show on YouTube as well. AAW is one of those promotions I kinda like, but not enough to spend money on.


Aww, sorry bro, didn't see this post. Yeah, I'll have to add it to the list. Always good to have another promotion on here. 

What does AAW stand for? Looks like they don't mention it anywhere. Adds a mystery element there.


----------



## PowerandGlory

RoosterSmith said:


> Worth a peek, I think. Short and sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, sorry bro, didn't see this post. Yeah, I'll have to add it to the list. Always good to have another promotion on here.
> 
> What does AAW stand for? Looks like they don't mention it anywhere. Adds a mystery element there.


All American wrestling


----------



## sXeMope

It is All American Wrestling, but from my experience they generally brand themselves as "AAW: Pro Wrestling Redefined". I don't think I've ever seen/heard All American Wrestling on their site/DVDs in the time I've known of them.


----------



## FightSteenFight

Preston City Wrestling is a great watch.....


----------



## USAUSA1

I can't find nothing on Portland Uncut recent tapings. 



> Booker T's Reality of Wrestling has announced that starting on April 1st that the promotion will be available nationwide on the Soul of the South network. Here are the details…
> 
> We are proud to announce that Reality of Wrestling will now be aired in over 40 million homes across the United States on the Soul of the South network starting April 1st 2014. We would like to thank the fans who who have supported Reality of Wrestling and helped get us on TV as well as Soul of the South for putting us on PRIME TIME
> 
> Reality of Wresting: Houston, TX:
> 
> AT&T Uverse – Channel 57
> HiComcast – Channel 53
> Comcast HD – Channel 653
> Direct TV – Channel 57
> Dish Network – Channel 57
> Regular converter box with no cable at all – Channel 57
> 
> Reality of Wrestling on Soul of the South:
> 
> 
> •Alexandria, LA KBCA-DT – 41.3
> 
> •Baton Rouge, LA WLFT-DT – 30.4
> 
> •Chicago, IL WOCK-LD – 13.5 Comcast – 390 RCN – 47
> 
> •Dallas, TX KJJM-LD – 34.1 KATA-LD – 50.1 KODF-LD – 26.2 KHPK-LD – 28.4
> 
> •Jackson, MS WLOO-DT – 35.2 Comcast – 220
> 
> •Lafayette, LA KXKW-LP – 32.1 KLWB-DT – 50.3
> 
> •Little Rock, AR KMYA-DT – 49.2 KKYK-CD – 30.1
> 
> •Monroe, LA KMCT-TV – 39.2
> 
> •New York, NY WKOB-LD – 42.1
> 
> •Philadelphia, PA WTVE-DT – 51.2 Comcast – 278
> 
> •Tallahassee-Thomasville, FL WFXU-DT – 48.1
> 
> •Dayton, OH WRCX-LP – 40.1 Time Warner – 22
> 
> •Orlando, FL WZXZ-CA – 36.1
> 
> •Miami, FL W16CC-D – 16.1
> 
> •Louisville, KY WBNA-DT – 21.2
> 
> •Beaumont, TX KUMY-LD – 22.1


----------



## Last Chancery

sXeMope said:


> It is All American Wrestling, but from my experience they generally brand themselves as "AAW: Pro Wrestling Redefined". I don't think I've ever seen/heard All American Wrestling on their site/DVDs in the time I've known of them.


Correct.

The new show is still in its very early stages. Some spelling errors to correct and they need to improve their timing. Repeating commercial spots in a one-hour show is unacceptable. But this is my local indy and I love it, so I will give it as many chances as I have to.

The matches on the show are pretty decent, and it's really only the beginning. These three matches were not anywhere near my top 10 for AAW's 2013, so there is better stuff yet to come.

Like it or hate it, I think there's potential there.


----------



## RoosterSmith

So my thoughts on AAW ... 

I guess the first thing I took away from this is ... 

IF YOU INTERFER IN COLT CABANA'S MATCHES! HE WILL SEXUALYL HARRAS YOU! 

He will grab your titty. He will shove another guy's face in your titty, he will do whatever is neccessary to ensure that you are traumatized for life and unwilling to go anywhere near a wrestling ring the next time he's in town. 

I don't agree with this but I'm also sick of seeing people interferring in other peoples matches ... so ... 

Always good to see Colt Cabana even if he's probably not gonna be a permanent fixture. 

About the rest of the show, it looked legit right off the bat. A good sized crowd, making noise, clearly excited to be there ... great venue, good production. dark, but in a cool way. Not in a low budget kind of way. 

Ring looks cool. 

The commentary team is already in the ring. One thing I noticed was that there was no authority figure in this episode. I hope it stays that way, you don't need an authority figure, managers and commentary is enough. 

This team is good by the way. one of them made a funny Jewish Joke about Colt, I like the line about trading German's like forearms. 

And I was happy to hear about the no DQ, no countout thing. I've been saying for a long time that wrestling needs that. Less cheap wins that way. 

The one thing they bothered me with was they broke Kayfabe at one point. What the fuck is that? But they did it whilst making fun of the NWA so I can't really stay mad at these guys, the little buggers ... 

Elgin Vs Chubby Steve Austin was a good match. Lots of high impact moves and Man Slammin' action. They had Belly to Bellys, Black hole slams, choke bombs (A fun twist on an old classic.)

Elgin will go on my long ass list of ROH guys who are TEN TIMES more fun to watch outside of ROH. Hell, I'm just gonna put the whole ROH roster on that list. 

Heritage title looks cool. THese days so many title belts are devoid of character of personality. But I really like the Heritage belt. 

Haven't seen enough of this promotion to know wether or not it's gonna be any good but it was a fun first episode. Hope it works out. Hope it stays that way. 





sXeMope said:


> AAW Pro Wrestling Episode 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't watched it myself yet. Good to see them posting their Roku show on YouTube as well. AAW is one of those promotions I kinda like, but not enough to spend money on.


If you recommend it, bud, you got a spot left in your big three. 



PowerandGlory said:


> All American wrestling





sXeMope said:


> It is All American Wrestling, but from my experience they generally brand themselves as "AAW: Pro Wrestling Redefined". I don't think I've ever seen/heard All American Wrestling on their site/DVDs in the time I've known of them.


Cool, thanks guys, that's how I named it in the list, AAW: Wrestling Redifined, as they brand themselves. 



FightSteenFight said:


> Preston City Wrestling is a great watch.....


Yeah, I hear good things about them. They got a show or something? Because I can add them on the list if they got a tv or internet show. 



USAUSA1 said:


> I can't find nothing on Portland Uncut recent tapings.



You're right, it's hard to find shit on this company. Shitty marketing. 

Check out the Portland Wrestling Uncut fan page on facebook. Not their official, but the fan page. 

The owner gets on there sometimes and talks about it. Very rarely. I hope he's not just jerking us around. Supposedly he doesn't have a reputation for being reliable. 

But Colt Toombs said on a pod cast that they'd be back in 2014. And on the facebook page it says March 1st was when they'd start taping again. 

I find it wierd that he felt it necessary to comment on WCWC's new TV deal when he hasn't said shit about his own company in forever. 

***

BTW, it sounds like a quality deal with ROW. As long as they're being paid. Even small cable tv can do wonders financially. I'm sure they are too, cable doesn't do a great deal of infomercial stuff, at least not serielized like wrestling. Ussually just commecials for the slap chop or something. 



Last Chancery said:


> Correct.
> 
> The new show is still in its very early stages. Some spelling errors to correct and they need to improve their timing. Repeating commercial spots in a one-hour show is unacceptable. But this is my local indy and I love it, so I will give it as many chances as I have to.
> 
> The matches on the show are pretty decent, and it's really only the beginning. These three matches were not anywhere near my top 10 for AAW's 2013, so there is better stuff yet to come.
> 
> Like it or hate it, I think there's potential there.


I hear ya man. I respect your respect for you local indie. I like WUW in Brooklyn, NY but I can't say it's a worthwile show to go to. I should try out the New York WRestling Connection or whatever it's called. the UWN promotion in long island.


----------



## Concrete

Out of curiosity, do you have any evidence of TV helping companies bottom lines for these smaller promotions?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Out of curiosity, do you have any evidence of TV helping companies bottom lines for these smaller promotions?


TV helps the bottom line the same way anything helps your bottom line. If you get money it helps, if you lose money it doesn't. 

If they're getting paid, it's helping their bottom lines. If they're paying for an infomercial in hopes that somehow that will lead to higher attendance, then it won't help at all. Time after time we learn that this is true. 

The ONLY way to pump up your attendance is through traditional advertising and marketing. But even that doesn't work if your product sucks. 

I have no idea which ones on this list actually have the high quality deals. But you can probably bet that anything cable is high quality, because cable channels don't traditionally do that kind of thing in a serialized form. 

On the other hand the practice is very common with regional tv stations. Often called syndication.


----------



## Concrete

I see you mention it a lot I don't think I've seen any evidence that the cost of producing a TV show balances out with the pay that they get, which may be VERY low. I don't think it is really ideal to say TV=$.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I see you mention it a lot I don't think I've seen any evidence that the cost of producing a TV show balances out with the pay that they get, which may be VERY low. I don't think it is really ideal to say TV=$.


Well look at Metro Pro Wrestling and Prime Wrestling. 

Prime just couldn't do it, the instant they got kicked off they stopped operating. 

Chris Gough, the fabulous color commentator and owner of Metro Pro Wrestling said, "If I can't do this (Promotion) right, I don't wanna do it at all." He said that in response to a question along the lines of keeping their wreslting promotion going in Kansas City without television. Like Prime, they stopped operating when the cable deal went away.

I think it's safe to say that money generated from quality tv deals can be boon to a wrestling business. And as we've seen in the past, it can be a fatal wound when they're taken away.

Don't get me wrong. The pay can be low, you're right. I'm not saying it's a lot of money. I'm not saying the promoters can walk around with their dick out if they wanted to. 

But I'm saying it can be enough to stay alive, which is always a concern with promotions this small.


----------



## USAUSA1

Its a risky deal but I assume some promoters do it because they are marks. Some do it because they think it will open the doors for better sponsorships. In cases like CWFH,TCW and maybe ROW, a possible deal on an international network will bring them money. Was it IWA Mid South that had an international deal that paid well in the mid 00's? 

I think WCWC is taking Portland Uncut shine. Their tv show debuts in April.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Its a risky deal but I assume some promoters do it because they are marks. Some do it because they think it will open the doors for better sponsorships. In cases like CWFH,TCW and maybe ROW, a possible deal on an international network will bring them money. Was it IWA Mid South that had an international deal that paid well in the mid 00's?
> 
> I think WCWC is taking Portland Uncut shine. Their tv show debuts in April.


True, if I understand you right. I do think a lot of owners are 'Marks,' in so far as, they would wanna be on TV just to say they were on tv. 

I don't even blame them. When we're kids, we don't think or care about money and in some ways it's better to be like that. These guys are artists, they just want eyes on their product. Nothing wrong with that. 

Unless it hurts business. Because without the business there is no art. Ghandi said that. 

I'm sure others feel it will lead to something bigger. And as we saw with ECW, it did, the TNN deal. So it's possible. It's just hard to find promotions that are entertaining, AND WELL RUN. 

I also think you're right about WCWC but it's not that bad. Uncut IS NOT trying to make much money through ticket sales at the moment and the business is so low rent at this point that I think there's room enough for both promotions to not canibalize each other. For now at least, I think there's room for both. Uncut is probably more of a danger to itself than WCWC is to it.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Concrete said:


> I see you mention it a lot I don't think I've seen any evidence that the cost of producing a TV show balances out with the pay that they get, which may be VERY low. I don't think it is really ideal to say TV=$.


Count me as another one not convince tv is a money maker for any promotion without a large, metro audience or one broadcast over a wide rural area where they also hold live shows. I don’t see it as a good way to expand so much as something that holds interest among already established fans. 

Producing a televisable show can be as expensive or as cost-effective as you make it. With sponsors, even a small company can provide something effective enough for region airing. It’s not a cheap venture once you get into commitments for weekly episodes, though it helps if there’s a local, generally stable roster that won’t cost too much. It’s also important to stay realistic rather than aiming to look bigger than you are. The problem with both those, however, is that neither will catch the eye of many random potential fans, in fact some of them might be put off by the ‘cheapness’ of it, whereas if they were at the live show they’d come away with a better overall impression. 

IMO, ippvs and dvd sales seem to be a safer investment.


----------



## Last Chancery

RoosterSmith said:


> So my thoughts on AAW ...
> 
> I guess the first thing I took away from this is ...
> 
> IF YOU INTERFER IN COLT CABANA'S MATCHES! HE WILL SEXUALYL HARRAS YOU!
> 
> He will grab your titty. He will shove another guy's face in your titty, he will do whatever is neccessary to ensure that you are traumatized for life and unwilling to go anywhere near a wrestling ring the next time he's in town.
> 
> I don't agree with this but I'm also sick of seeing people interferring in other peoples matches ... so ...
> 
> Always good to see Colt Cabana even if he's probably not gonna be a permanent fixture.
> 
> About the rest of the show, it looked legit right off the bat. A good sized crowd, making noise, clearly excited to be there ... great venue, good production. dark, but in a cool way. Not in a low budget kind of way.
> 
> Ring looks cool.
> 
> The commentary team is already in the ring. One thing I noticed was that there was no authority figure in this episode. I hope it stays that way, you don't need an authority figure, managers and commentary is enough.
> 
> This team is good by the way. one of them made a funny Jewish Joke about Colt, I like the line about trading German's like forearms.
> 
> And I was happy to hear about the no DQ, no countout thing. I've been saying for a long time that wrestling needs that. Less cheap wins that way.
> 
> The one thing they bothered me with was they broke Kayfabe at one point. What the fuck is that? But they did it whilst making fun of the NWA so I can't really stay mad at these guys, the little buggers ...
> 
> Elgin Vs Chubby Steve Austin was a good match. Lots of high impact moves and Man Slammin' action. They had Belly to Bellys, Black hole slams, choke bombs (A fun twist on an old classic.)
> 
> Elgin will go on my long ass list of ROH guys who are TEN TIMES more fun to watch outside of ROH. Hell, I'm just gonna put the whole ROH roster on that list.
> 
> Heritage title looks cool. THese days so many title belts are devoid of character of personality. But I really like the Heritage belt.
> 
> Haven't seen enough of this promotion to know wether or not it's gonna be any good but it was a fun first episode. Hope it works out. Hope it stays that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you recommend it, bud, you got a spot left in your big three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks guys, that's how I named it in the list, AAW: Wrestling Redifined, as they brand themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I hear good things about them. They got a show or something? Because I can add them on the list if they got a tv or internet show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it's hard to find shit on this company. Shitty marketing.
> 
> Check out the Portland Wrestling Uncut fan page on facebook. Not their official, but the fan page.
> 
> The owner gets on there sometimes and talks about it. Very rarely. I hope he's not just jerking us around. Supposedly he doesn't have a reputation for being reliable.
> 
> But Colt Toombs said on a pod cast that they'd be back in 2014. And on the facebook page it says March 1st was when they'd start taping again.
> 
> I find it wierd that he felt it necessary to comment on WCWC's new TV deal when he hasn't said shit about his own company in forever.
> 
> ***
> 
> BTW, it sounds like a quality deal with ROW. As long as they're being paid. Even small cable tv can do wonders financially. I'm sure they are too, cable doesn't do a great deal of infomercial stuff, at least not serielized like wrestling. Ussually just commecials for the slap chop or something.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya man. I respect your respect for you local indie. I like WUW in Brooklyn, NY but I can't say it's a worthwile show to go to. I should try out the New York WRestling Connection or whatever it's called. the UWN promotion in long island.


Really refreshing take on the AAW TV show, and the product as a whole. The show is supposed to function as a promotional tool for the DVDs/MP4s, and it looks like you're already enjoying the look and feel of the company. Elgin is a stud in AAW, and lately he's been teaming with a really funny dude named Ethan Page, which allows Elgin's personality to show through. Hoping they put one of their matches on sometime.

The commentators are either wrestling enthusiasts or wrestlers themselves, so they know the business better than any ol' fan. But yeah, they do break character sometimes, and I can see how it takes you out of it. Sometimes they bury guys they should be trying to put over, but that's pretty much universal at this point in time.

If you live in NYC, you've got a world of possibilities, indy-wise. Hell, that you are so close to the ROH NJPW show makes me jealous.

__

I get Booker's show, so I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Concrete

Wait, has another person possibly been roped into this thread???

SCORE!!!

Been swamped with homework so STILL haven't watched SAW which makes me hate myself. That'll change though. That'll change soon.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like resistance pro but the show can drag at times.


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> Out of curiosity, do you have any evidence of TV helping companies bottom lines for these smaller promotions?


I'm not sure if I get what you mean, but I think TV definitely does help companies bottom lines if they're done correctly. Personally I've watched LCW grow quite a bit since they got TV. They may have an advantage because the network they run on is local, but available Nationwide with the proper cable package which is something that many promotions may not have. I have a DVD of an LCW show from March 2011 (Which had a WCW Hulk Hogan 4x6 inside of it for no apparent reason.) and it's in a small club (think the typical wXw show, but smaller) with maybe 50 people in the crowd (This show had Raven. Granted, it was an 18+ show and they did an all ages show the day before but 50 is still low). Now they're touring province-wide and drawing hundreds in bigger arenas. They actually pulled a show out of their ass on two weeks notice last month with Phil Atlas and Bushwhacker Luke.

Though to an extent I think the first "big" show that they had two years back with Bret Hart and Kevin Nash (First 4 episodes of Season 1) was really make or break for them.



Last Chancery said:


> Really refreshing take on the AAW TV show, and the product as a whole. The show is supposed to function as a promotional tool for the DVDs/MP4s, and it looks like you're already enjoying the look and feel of the company. Elgin is a stud in AAW, and lately he's been teaming with a really funny dude named Ethan Page, which allows Elgin's personality to show through. Hoping they put one of their matches on sometime.


I'm curious - IIRC you said a while back in the Indy DVD Thread that you go to AAW monthly, so (Assuming you went to the show these were taped at) what exactly are these matches? Are these on the Chaos Theory (correct event?) DVD or are these matches taped before the show started? Personally I'm kind of surprised to see guys like Elgin, Cage and Cabana on it, especially this early. When I heard about it I was expecting to see guys like Knight Wagner, Markus Crane, Dan Lawrence, etc. Guys who are regular AAW wrestlers, but aren't on the main event level. Props to AAW for doing that though as they'll surely draw potential new fans with guys like Elgin.


----------



## RoosterSmith

The New Episode of Reality of Wrestling really disapointed me. On the one hand it's REALLY GOOD that they had that rematch for the televison title. After all, I was bitching about how Steele beat the champ on TV and then didn't get the belt. 

It shows that ROW is either doing a lot of tapings or they're managing their tapings well. One half the tag team that wrestled at the last show also wrestled on this one too. 

But on the negative side the match sucked ... AGAIN! And what's the deal with Jake Steele's silver butt cheeks? Why did that make it into the outfit. Did his taylor play a joke on him? 

That's the REality of Wrestling right there, you think you look cool but you have silver butt cheeks and a jock strap on your face. 

Add a cheap win to the end of the match and you get a double disappointment for this old Chunk of Coal. 

Whole episode was lame even as I enjoyed Q's corkscrew. If you can't excited about that corckscrew cross body splash , you're dead on the inside. 

Also, I didn't realize just how funny that bail bond commercial was. Think about it, they're a proud Houston Company, their phone number has the name of their city in it. 

YOU CAN'T BE PROUD OR PATRIOTIC ABOUT BEING A JAIL BOND COMPANY. That's hilarious. That's supposed to be a very serous business. 

I'm gonna go to Houston and open up "Uncle Al's Wacky Tacky Aids Clinic" and see if that business model works. 

Also watched CWE. I have this new rating system where I give shows I like 1 point, shows I thought were good 2, and great shows 3. I'm hoping that will allow me to update this list more often. The rankings really. 

Almost didn't give this episode anything but I don't know why, I got an admitted soft spot for it. 

This week opened up with a guy who makes the rounds, the BIGGEST WINNER IN PRO WRESTLING ....

Sigmund! Of TCW/ Smokey MOuntain / SAW fame. 

He delivered a cool promo. I love his recent "winner" gimmick. And I had high hopes for this particular appearance because CWE needs more quality performers. they got a great product in terms of storylines and characters. But it seems like they lack talent. Like they have good ideas but not good talent to put those ideas on . 

Unfortunatley Sigmund matches can be very boring if he's not careful and that's what happened here. They wasted the first fifteen minutes on it. The Muscle by Meyers commercial was more entertaining. And it wasn’t even the funny Muscle by Meyers commercial! Where the wrestlers “Slam Body Fat.” It was the serious, inspirational one. 

The other match sucked too. 

But then, and this is what kind of/sort of saved the episode for me ... 

WE GOT A MASTER LOCK CHALLENGE!!! 

That's right, this is the first episode of the Master Piece tour! Where Chris Masters tells everyone in Manitoba that their city sucks and puts them in a Full Nelson! 

Chris's complaining with the crowd was ten times better than both previous matches combined. Unfortunately he didn't do much else besides leave a Canadian Citizen unconscious and kick his corpse outside of the ring. 

But we're told that next week he'll be finding another challenger. So I'm hoping it leads to something. Also, Jason Kinkaid is gonna be there. Cool Beans. Maybe this is the first hint of the United Wrestling Network getting people bookings in other "TERRITORIES."  Though I hope they don't call them that. 

Then the main event was MAN vs Danny Duggan and AJ Sanchez. 



Spoiler: CWE



MAN thought they would have the night off because they jumped the team of THUNDERBLOOD, backstage. But Duggan took up the cause with his new obese partner. 

Then they just got their ass kicked for the whole match. It was hard to watch. 

MAN, which I suspect stands for Mean Ass .....s, (I'm not joking I think that's the joke there. Other wise why would the play by play be reluctant to say what it stands for ...) is running wild in the CWE. Might be a pretty cool story to watch I think.



Not the best episode but I can't help it. For some reason I dig CWE. 






Last Chancery said:


> Really refreshing take on the AAW TV show, and the product as a whole. The show is supposed to function as a promotional tool for the DVDs/MP4s, and it looks like you're already enjoying the look and feel of the company. Elgin is a stud in AAW, and lately he's been teaming with a really funny dude named Ethan Page, which allows Elgin's personality to show through. Hoping they put one of their matches on sometime.
> 
> The commentators are either wrestling enthusiasts or wrestlers themselves, so they know the business better than any ol' fan. But yeah, they do break character sometimes, and I can see how it takes you out of it. Sometimes they bury guys they should be trying to put over, but that's pretty much universal at this point in time.
> 
> If you live in NYC, you've got a world of possibilities, indy-wise. Hell, that you are so close to the ROH NJPW show makes me jealous.
> 
> __
> 
> I get Booker's show, so I'm going to check it out.


You can watch it on Youtube too. But you'll probably get it earlier from the old fashioned tv set. 

As for Ring of Honor ... Man, I wanna like them so bad but their ideology about wrestling is so different from mine. I can't watch that stuff. 

Every now and then they do something cool. Thought the run up to Final Battle 2011 was cool. I took some wrestling buddies to that show. It was alright. 

However, I will check out their show tomorrow as part of my nightmare marathon run through this list. 

That Elgin tag team thing sounds cool, I hope I get a chance to check that out. 



Concrete said:


> Wait, has another person possibly been roped into this thread???
> 
> SCORE!!!
> 
> Been swamped with homework so STILL haven't watched SAW which makes me hate myself. That'll change though. That'll change soon.


Yeah man, still looking forward to see where we agree and disagree on SAW. Homework is more important though. Then you go to community college, then you get the slightly better job, then you get the khakis, then you get the girls. 

Community College, Slightly better job, Khaki pants, girls. In that order. 



USAUSA1 said:


> I like resistance pro but the show can drag at times.


I think R Pro is the best from this list at the moment. Wish they'd release their damn DVDs though. That's the whole point of putting on their kick ass sampler show anyway right? And I wish they'd stop spoiling the other matches that they don't show. 

I wonder if most wrestling fans just aren't as bummed out by spoilers as I am. 



sXeMope said:


> I'm not sure if I get what you mean, but I think TV definitely does help companies bottom lines if they're done correctly. Personally I've watched LCW grow quite a bit since they got TV. They may have an advantage because the network they run on is local, but available Nationwide with the proper cable package which is something that many promotions may not have. I have a DVD of an LCW show from March 2011 (Which had a WCW Hulk Hogan 4x6 inside of it for no apparent reason.) and it's in a small club (think the typical wXw show, but smaller) with maybe 50 people in the crowd (This show had Raven. Granted, it was an 18+ show and they did an all ages show the day before but 50 is still low). Now they're touring province-wide and drawing hundreds in bigger arenas. They actually pulled a show out of their ass on two weeks notice last month with Phil Atlas and Bushwhacker Luke.
> 
> Though to an extent I think the first "big" show that they had two years back with Bret Hart and Kevin Nash (First 4 episodes of Season 1) was really make or break for them.
> 
> 
> .


There you go, man. More proof. I also checked out CWE today and I thought to myself, they can't be making anymoney on ticket sales. That place is fucking dead. It's gotta be TV. They got two different deals to reach wider Manitoba.


----------



## GothicBohemian

sXeMope said:


> I'm not sure if I get what you mean, but I think TV definitely does help companies bottom lines if they're done correctly. Personally I've watched LCW grow quite a bit since they got TV. *They may have an advantage because the network they run on is local, but available Nationwide with the proper cable package which is something that many promotions may not have.* I have a DVD of an LCW show from March 2011 (Which had a WCW Hulk Hogan 4x6 inside of it for no apparent reason.) and it's in a small club (think the typical wXw show, but smaller) with maybe 50 people in the crowd (This show had Raven. Granted, it was an 18+ show and they did an all ages show the day before but 50 is still low). Now they're touring province-wide and drawing hundreds in bigger arenas. They actually pulled a show out of their ass on two weeks notice last month with Phil Atlas and Bushwhacker Luke.
> 
> Though to an extent I think the first "big" show that they had two years back with Bret Hart and Kevin Nash (First 4 episodes of Season 1) was really make or break for them.



I think this is one of the ways to make it work. This is going to sound bad, maybe, but there's less competition for getting onto television in Canada and what would be regional shows at best in the States can be seen over larger areas here. While I doubt it would have much effect on local attendance, it might help entice 'name' talents and financial investment by seeming a bit more big league. Maybe - that's a load of assumption on my part.

If the local cable channel serves a large enough area but is still staffed by a combination of full time and volunteer workers (as many are) there’s a good chance of getting onto tv at low cost and also reaping the benefits of having friends at the studio who willingly put in time to polish the product. If it catches on, then there’s the further opportunity to get wider distribution. LCW; I'm thinking that's in St. John's (not sure, sorry) , not a huge urban area by any means but the East Coast is pretty good to local wrestling. 


I still don’t think it’s the way forward for everyone; there has to be a lot of organizational work done and budget solidified beforehand, and it’s never a safe bet to rely long-term on local cable since budgets and staff change fairly often. I really feel online is the easier path for most. But hey, sometimes the right people come together and make these things work perfectly.


----------



## RoosterSmith

GothicBohemian said:


> I still don’t think it’s the way forward for everyone; there has to be a lot of organizational work done and budget solidified beforehand, and it’s never a safe bet to rely long-term on local cable since budgets and staff change fairly often. I really feel online is the easier path for most. But hey, sometimes the right people come together and make these things work perfectly.


True. There are a lot of ways to success. 

The WWE talks on it's conference call all the time about how television is their biggest needle mover. 

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla and Combat Zone Wrestling have survived a long while on the DVD format. 

ROH has an internet based PPV model ...


----------



## Last Chancery

Concrete said:


> Wait, has another person possibly been roped into this thread???
> 
> SCORE!!!
> 
> Been swamped with homework so STILL haven't watched SAW which makes me hate myself. That'll change though. That'll change soon.


Yes, sir. If you were talking about me. If you weren't, then there's TWO people roped into this thread.


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought ROW episode 005 was a good episode. 

Volkov vs. Steele in an Internet/TV championship match. That belt is ugly btw and disrespectful to the NWA World title. The match itself was decent and the fans was into it. The finish was dull too me.

WWE Tough Enough guy Martin didn't impress me but it was a short match. He has a good look. 

The main event was great. Mysterious Q is the only guy in the company I think is ready for NXT or TNA, maybe Volkov too. Mysterious Q and Davidson has great chemistry and I love that he work on his head to go along with the mild concussion storyline. The fans was into this match.

I don't like that they are creating a new heel group with Stevie Ray. Team International is enough.

Cedric Pain is coming, at least they trying to build a debut or return. A lot of indies with tv should take note.

The best segment of the night was the HIGH OCTANE segment which takes a more in depth look at Booker T school and it was a well done segment. I think it will become a weekly segment. The approach reminds me of tough enough and the ufc show.


----------



## Concrete

Last Chancery said:


> Yes, sir. If you were talking about me. If you weren't, then there's TWO people roped into this thread.


Totally talking about you  Even if you only come here to talk about AAW that's swell. This is a fun thread with wrestling that you might not talk about in other places.


----------



## Concrete

Oh hey, finally...FINALLY getting to NWA SAW. Once again the drill is avoid everything up until the bold italics part. Cool? COOL!

First match is LT Falk(You son of a bitch) against Menace who I believe wrestles for Smoky Mountain sorta regularly. Can we stop feeding the walk throughs to Falk. Sadly before him it was Chris Michaels. GIVE THE GUYS A CHANCE!!! They interrupt the showing of the match early to show us Kincaid asking about Lance Erikson backstage. Okay the match isn't long but it isn't good. Stop it Falk. JUST STOP IT!

Oh hey it is JOCEPHUS BRODY VS Shawn Shultz. Well already got deflated there. That being said this might be the most tolerable Shultz match I've seen and I give BIG props to Brody. Shultz heel schtick worked well against the big man. I'm gonna say Brody is like SAW's Big Show. We're going with it. This match also had a Kincaid backstage segment during it. At least it is a running theme I suppose. 

Oh Jesus, for the Nitros Noise segment they have Mayhem. WHOSE IDEA WAS THIS?!?! Mayhem gets frisky with Nick and Team IOU comes out to run them off. It doesn't really work. In the end one member of Mayhem puts a dish of dog food in the other's face. Where is my Lords of Kaos vs Team IOU?!?!?!?! SAW YOU FRUSTRATE ME SO MUCH I WANT TO SCREAM!!! RAWAAAAAARRAWRARWRAR!!!

Oh hey, here's Chase Owens. I like Chase Owens. He's good people. His opponent is NWA Southern Heavyweight CHAMP Jason Kincaid. This is for the gold(or faux gold) folks! Was not expecting this to get time, that's cause SAW has conditioned me, but it did and it ended up being better for it. I'm cool with Kincaid, DA BEARD, but Owens looked several notches above him here. The selling Owens did on his leg was fabulous with how he couldn't hit his rolling elbow the first time cause of it but he showed that he was experiencing an adreniline rush THEN could go through with it, even if it missed. This was a good American juniors match and not just by SAW standards. This could have been even better if Kincaid looked like he had been through this big match. 

Okay, I have to apologize NWA SAW since the main event is Team IOU vs. LORDS OF KAOS! This could be good or full of SAW booking. This was actually a fun match that at least got a wittle bit of time before DAT BOOKING kicked in. Nick Iggy was an okay FIP. Damien Wayne has a rad chop. Kerry Awful is a guy with a pouch that I DIG! He is like this mini-hoss which is cool in my book. Much better performance from the team this week. Doesn't hurt that they were going against LOK or should I say NOT Mayhem. Kincaid came in at the end to punch Erikson which set up a PULL APART BRAWL which was pretty turd looking.

*OVERALL:Okay,this was a rather wrestling centric episode of SAW even against the norm but boy this was the best episode in AWHILE! They were building the tension between Kincaid and Erikson throughout the show which gave it this cohesive feel. Shultz had a match I wasn't bored to tears by. A feat to say the least. Mayhem and Team IOU are moving forward with their feud for some reason (I know why but I don't have to like it).Kincaid and Owens put on a darn good match for the STRAP that people should really give a look. Probably not the best match you'll see this year but may end up being among the best of the promotions in this section (on TV) by year's end. Oh and even though the main event's finish wasn't the grandest they still let it go for just the right amount of time to feel like it got a chance without it going too long where I would have felt like we got robbed of a match with a nicer finish. So yeah, this might be a pretty good episode for people new to SAW to step into with a tag team and singles feud heating up and good wrestling as well. *


----------



## USAUSA1

It was a good episode but Chase, Kincaid and Erickson worked NWA SM this Friday. No follow up for the next episode unless they pre-taped some stuff. I heard Brian Lee wrestle Team IOU this Friday.

WXW is a great promotion but not for me.


----------



## RoosterSmith

ROH: I couldn't finish this one. Maybe I'm just burned out from watching too many shows in a short period of time. It's a shame, AJ Vs Lethal looked good, I only watched half of it. 

But I just didn't care. That's the thing about ROH, great roster, great matches, just don't care. 

Hardy’s flight was canceled so he couldn't match up against Elgin. Ordinarily I’d say, sweep bad news under the rug, don’t even mention it. 

But this isn’t bad news. Hardy couldn’t make it! Yay! 

Also, nothing to do with anything but Where does Michael Elgin buy his ridiculously large knee pads? 

Hardy sucks chant happened. That was cool. 

Elgin wrestlerd a guy I never heard of in a short shitty match instead. What happend after that though, was cool and took me by surprise. 

Adam Cole botched a Pearl Harbor job on Elgin because Elgin's opponent is a pretty cool dude and saved the Big Man. But then Mike "It would be Addition by Subtraction if ROH fired me" Bennett jacked the other dude and then both villians gangd up on Elgin. 

Then Jay Briscoe coming out? Icing on the cake! 

Sounds like Jay is the champ to me. He never lost the belt and he beat Cole? 

Didn't like Jay's match though. One thing that stood out was him suplexing Bennett on the ramp. Least he didn’t brain buster him like Aries did Colt. Remember that shit? ROH:It all Begins? Aries's first defense? Best ROH show ever in my opinion. 

REggie Parks reference! 
They got this guy called Chase Brown. Says he could ride any man to hell. That doesn't sound right and the crowd lets him know it. 

The Malaysian Barbie, Mia Yim comes out and challenges him. We're gonna see if Chase Brown can ride a woman. 

But he’s never tried to rode a women before. He tells the ref that. 

I like her go getter attitude, Yim. She gives Brown a hard time as he struggles with how hard to go against her. 

After suffering an embarressing monkey flip he got over his fear of hitting and/ or touching women. But his worries were far from over. Yim can be quite a handful. Not the worst female wrestler that walked into the Carolinas. 

Tarantula, 450 splash. You don’t know what that girl’s gonna whip up. ‘Sides an ass beatin.’


This is an interesting venue. They got people hanging out on the rafters or some shit. Definently one of the coolest venues ever. 

Some guy called Henry fought Cedric Alexander. Henry’s suplex is fucking crazy. He locks your arm behind your back and suplexes you on top of the arm. And he worked that arm at every opportunity. 

Still I didn't like this match. Felt like one of those long boring ROH type matches. Felt like a Dragon Gate USA match. Not thanks. 

Davey Richards Vs. Rich Swann though? HOLY SHIT! Might have the best finish I've seen all year. I highly recommend that one. 

Davey's never been more entertaining and Rich always is. Very cool episode of PWX. 






USAUSA1 said:


> I thought ROW episode 005 was a good episode.
> 
> Volkov vs. Steele in an Internet/TV championship match. That belt is ugly btw and disrespectful to the NWA World title. The match itself was decent and the fans was into it. The finish was dull too me.
> 
> WWE Tough Enough guy Martin didn't impress me but it was a short match. He has a good look.
> 
> The main event was great. Mysterious Q is the only guy in the company I think is ready for NXT or TNA, maybe Volkov too. Mysterious Q and Davidson has great chemistry and I love that he work on his head to go along with the mild concussion storyline. The fans was into this match.
> 
> I don't like that they are creating a new heel group with Stevie Ray. Team International is enough.
> 
> Cedric Pain is coming, at least they trying to build a debut or return. A lot of indies with tv should take note.
> 
> The best segment of the night was the HIGH OCTANE segment which takes a more in depth look at Booker T school and it was a well done segment. I think it will become a weekly segment. The approach reminds me of tough enough and the ufc show.


I actually like that title. Kind of hilarious that Booker T just likes the aesthetic so he's like, "fuck it, my TV title is the NWA belt. That's just the way it is." 

Don't think it's disrespectful, if anything it's probably a tribute, but I will say that nothing beats the real thing. 

Fans were into the match, good crowd there. 

I also think Heel stables are bullshit but I'm big on Davidson and I think Team International kind of sucks. YOU'RE WELCOME, REALITY OF WRESTLING! FOR MY IRRELEVANT OPINION!

And I also enjoyed the High Octain Segment. Espeically what Booker said about what you do before and after the move. That really hit home with me as a fan. I think Booker's school might be a cool place to train. 



Concrete said:


> Oh hey, finally...FINALLY getting to NWA SAW. Once again the drill is avoid everything up until the bold italics part. Cool? COOL!I like your style, brother but is it that hard to spoiler tag something?
> 
> I'm gonna have to add your way to the spoiler section of the OP.
> 
> Whatever's comfortable man. That's why I wear speedos.
> 
> First match is LT Falk(You son of a bitch) against Menace who I believe wrestles for Smoky Mountain sorta regularly. Can we stop feeding the walk throughs to Falk. Sadly before him it was Chris Michaels. GIVE THE GUYS A CHANCE!!! They interrupt the showing of the match early to show us Kincaid asking about Lance Erikson backstage. Okay the match isn't long but it isn't good. Stop it Falk. JUST STOP IT!
> 
> You're gonna have to help me out here, Conky. I'm just an old chunk of coal after all. What does that mean Walk throughs? I actually liked Falk a lot. I'm kind of big on him.  I remember thinking he has a cool look, it was a cool match ...
> 
> Oh hey it is JOCEPHUS BRODY VS Shawn Shultz. Well already got deflated there. That being said this might be the most tolerable Shultz match I've seen and I give BIG props to Brody. Shultz heel schtick worked well against the big man. I'm gonna say Brody is like SAW's Big Show. We're going with it. This match also had a Kincaid backstage segment during it. At least it is a running theme I suppose.
> 
> Yeah, theme was awesome. I haven't seen Shultz previously but I thought he did well here. I respected the way he hung in there with Brody, despite the cheap ass win.
> 
> Oh Jesus, for the Nitros Noise segment they have Mayhem. WHOSE IDEA WAS THIS?!?! Mayhem gets frisky with Nick and Team IOU comes out to run them off. It doesn't really work. In the end one member of Mayhem puts a dish of dog food in the other's face. Where is my Lords of Kaos vs Team IOU?!?!?!?! SAW YOU FRUSTRATE ME SO MUCH I WANT TO SCREAM!!! RAWAAAAAARRAWRARWRAR!!!
> 
> I thought it was funny how the host was talking trash .... AS THE GUY WHO JUST SAVED HIS ASS WAS GETTING BEAT DOWN!
> 
> Sure, it all worked out and everything but Nitros had no way of knowing it would.
> 
> Oh hey, here's Chase Owens. I like Chase Owens. He's good people. His opponent is NWA Southern Heavyweight CHAMP Jason Kincaid. This is for the gold(or faux gold) folks! Was not expecting this to get time, that's cause SAW has conditioned me, but it did and it ended up being better for it. I'm cool with Kincaid, DA BEARD, but Owens looked several notches above him here. The selling Owens did on his leg was fabulous with how he couldn't hit his rolling elbow the first time cause of it but he showed that he was experiencing an adreniline rush THEN could go through with it, even if it missed. This was a good American juniors match and not just by SAW standards. This could have been even better if Kincaid looked like he had been through this big match.
> 
> I like the match too but i don't know what you mean by selling. :argh:
> 
> Okay, I have to apologize NWA SAW since the main event is Team IOU vs. LORDS OF KAOS! This could be good or full of SAW booking. This was actually a fun match that at least got a wittle bit of time before DAT BOOKING kicked in. Nick Iggy was an okay FIP. Damien Wayne has a rad chop. Kerry Awful is a guy with a pouch that I DIG! He is like this mini-hoss which is cool in my book. Much better performance from the team this week. Doesn't hurt that they were going against LOK or should I say NOT Mayhem. Kincaid came in at the end to punch Erikson which set up a PULL APART BRAWL which was pretty turd looking.
> I hate all the run ins and shit but it's cool that they had a theme this week. Hope they keep that.
> *OVERALL:Okay,this was a rather wrestling centric episode of SAW even against the norm but boy this was the best episode in AWHILE! They were building the tension between Kincaid and Erikson throughout the show which gave it this cohesive feel. Shultz had a match I wasn't bored to tears by. A feat to say the least. Mayhem and Team IOU are moving forward with their feud for some reason (I know why but I don't have to like it).Kincaid and Owens put on a darn good match for the STRAP that people should really give a look. Probably not the best match you'll see this year but may end up being among the best of the promotions in this section (on TV) by year's end. Oh and even though the main event's finish wasn't the grandest they still let it go for just the right amount of time to feel like it got a chance without it going too long where I would have felt like we got robbed of a match with a nicer finish. So yeah, this might be a pretty good episode for people new to SAW to step into with a tag team and singles feud heating up and good wrestling as well. *





USAUSA1 said:


> It was a good episode but Chase, Kincaid and Erickson worked NWA SM this Friday. No follow up for the next episode unless they pre-taped some stuff. I heard Brian Lee wrestle Team IOU this Friday.
> 
> WXW is a great promotion but not for me.


WXW pissed me off with the follow up episode to the Klinger match. I always do this. I see one cool episode, I get excited, and then the show sucks. This is OVW all over again. I think WXW is just one of those promotions that pride themselves in their in ring stuff. Not much else going on sadly. 

I think I understand what you're saying about SAW. YOu think we'll have to wait till the next taping to check back in on Kincaid? Bummer. H'es gonna be on CWE next week though.


----------



## chaoticmaxxor1

well i dont know if this has been mentioned yet the theres this fed that used to be local but now isnt called impact zone wrestling in thought it was pretty cool went to one of their shows and really wanted to go back but never did do to a money issue at the time


----------



## USAUSA1

You have to pay to watch impact zone on gfl. I've seen their specials on Comcast sports, I enjoyed them.


----------



## Concrete

Walk throughs would be the guys having one off appearances in SAW or guys just "walking through" the promotion. 

As far as selling, Chase Owens portrayed a man with an injured leg.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Walk throughs would be the guys having one off appearances in SAW or guys just "walking through" the promotion.
> 
> As far as selling, Chase Owens portrayed a man with an injured leg.


Oh, I see. Yeah I hate that too. 

But Chase Owens didn't "Portray a man with an injured leg." He legitimately got an injured leg because Kincaid went HAM on his Mother Hugging Extremity. 

WRESTLING IS REAL! WRESTLING IS REAL! WHY WOULDN'T IT BE! THAT WOULD BE A WASTE OF EVERYONE'S TIME! LALALALALALALALALALA!!!! 

***

For the first time in a long while I watched New England Championship Wrestling today. It was a weird episode where nothing much really happened. 

And yet ... consider me charmed by this East coast promotion. I don't know why but I'm gonna give it a "Watchable" rating. 






The show opens up with a promo from Marc Shurman and Scotty Slade, Tag Team Champions of this promotion. These guys are kind of cool, they have a Boston Everyman type vibe. 

Shurman is pissed off because he ain't on the card tonight. Slade is more subtle about it, and his threats are thicker valed, but these guys wanna fight some other dudes that I don't know. And they asure me that that's going to happen. But not tonight, they have plans to pick up broads at their favorite bars. Bars, plural. 

In the ring a manager named Tony Ulysses is talking to two jobbers. You know when you JUST KNOW a guy is a jobber, like he'll never be anything else? That's these two... 

Ulysses gives them a chance to bail out, but they decide to stick around and get their asses kicked by a tag team called THE END. 

Their names are Mr Six and Apocalypse. And they are scary as fuck. Look back wood inbred serial killers before they get caught. Really out of shape back wood inbred serial killers. 

They walk among us and bring with them seven thousand years of darkness. All hail the dark lord Cthulhu. 

But then, Oh shit, the champs showed up and save the jobbers! Slade and Sherman! They must have finished banging those broads early! 

***

I dig the local Manhattan Sandwich commercial. Ulysses makes the back stage commentator guy hold his Skull. That’s an imposition. People get weird around the desicrated remains of other people. Anyway Ulysses shrugs off the beating that SHurman and Slade just dropped on his boys and he invites the interviewer back to his place for some fried bats. I think Ulysses would do well in 1980's WWF. 

***

This is one of the things I’ve missed about NECW. Chicks in leather beating up other chicks. 

Miss Sammi Lane was set to take someone on who didn't show. So Alexis Neaveh, you know who I'm talking about even if I can't spell her name, comes out in uggs and jeans and a sparkling bustier and starts kicking her ass. Man, what I'd give to be a woman ... to have that many fashion options! 

***

This company knows how to get sponsors that fit their fan base. What do wrestling fans like? Food! HOkkaido searves Chineese, Japnese and Thai food. Quite frankly that sounds gross. You don’t want those three kinds of foods smelling like each other but that’s me. 

I guess that’s the world we live in today with all this one stop shopping shit. In my day, you went behind the white castle to get you cocaine. You didn't haggle inside while everyone watches and judges you. 


I Love that boston accent on Alexis. Nothing to do with anything. 

NECW belt looks killer. Slyck Wagner Brown is the champ now. here is a quote from Mr. Brown, "I love whupping that ass, every chance I get, I love whupping that ass.”


----------



## RoosterSmith

Doing that thing again where it shows that i posted but doesnt show my post. Weird.

The jist of it is, i liked necw this week, despite it not being a great show.

And i also hate walk throughs.


----------



## Concrete

But...I see your post.


----------



## RoosterSmith

yeah ....

NOW you can ....

WRESTLING FORUM IS TRYING TO DESTROY ME!!!!!

Just like those weave wearing bitches at Target ...


----------



## RoosterSmith

Quick word about Victory Commonwealth Wrestling. 

I really don't care a lot about how a wrestler looks. But I think it does have some effect on the product. I really like Buck Gunderson because he's good in the ring and he's charismatic. The fact that he looks like a Malnourished Mick Foley is irrelevant. 

But his opponent this week, and Openweight champion of the promotion is Mysterion the Mind Reader. Love that name. 

And that guy shouldn't be in a wrestling ring. I think that's the storyline, the idea being that he's just a manager and won the belt by deception. That's too goofy even for me. It hurts the belts legitimacy as well. 

I think it's fine to have a guy who looks like Gunderson, but you have to off set that by not having too many of those types. And maybe having more traditional looking wrestlers as well. 

I couldn't five VCW a watchable rating. It has charm, and I enjoy any show where someone wins by Voo Doo Doll. 

That Boone guy has a cool gimmick as well, where he tells you he's going to lose the match ahead of time because he sucks. That guy's funny. 

But I can't do it, I know in my heart that VCW kind of sucks, even if I wanna like it. 

***

Now... about UCW ... I think they had some kind of holiday special or maybe they post their shows like that now, two or three episodes in one video ... 

But this promotion I think is gonna be BIG. The matches are good, the gimmicks are solid, they have honest to God sports entertainment ... 

And their COlor commentator has my early nomination for Commentator of the Month. That guy is really good. 

Usually I go into more detail but I'm gonna be starring at a screen all night. Behind on looking out for my IRA because I had a little too much fun on the weekend. 

But this will suffice, check out the UCW Christmas show. I thought it was good. haven't finsihed watching it yet, halfway through. But still good. I think the first 45 minutes is one of their tv episodes.


----------



## USAUSA1

We trying to destroy your soul Rooster.

I seen this week NWA SAW, I was distracted by my girl so I wasn't really paying attention like I should. It seem like a throwaway week. It was nice to see the fake Undertaker 20 years later. LT Falk is growing on me. Mayhem is some bad asses. Team IOU tried to have a decent match with Fake Undertaker and his partner.

Kincaid vs. Erickson NEXT WEEK

Just some news, NWA SAW/Smoky Mountain/CIW and two other promotions is doing a joint show March 22nd. Should be cool to see. Scott Steiner will be at the next ROW tapings.


----------



## USAUSA1

I tried UCW in the past, can't really get into it. They are another UWN promotion. I might give UCW another try in the future. 

Speaking of UWN, there is a rumor TCW might leave and join the NWA. Matt Rivera will be making some type of announcement at the next NWA Houston event. NWA Houston is basically the NWA headquarters.


----------



## Concrete

Is Erikson Fake Undertaker?


----------



## USAUSA1

Concrete said:


> Is Erikson Fake Undertaker?


Brian Lee


----------



## Concrete

WHEN DID I END UP AN EPISODE BEHIND?!?!?!


----------



## USAUSA1

They just posted this episode 3-9-14.


----------



## RoosterSmith

This wasn't a good show by SAW. I think I'm really starting to come around to it. I don't think it sucks. But i don't think it was quality at all. 

For me the highlight was the LT Faulk Match. With a guy who picked the worst wrestling name ever. I think his name was fucking Josh or something. Like, come on dude, picking a cool wrestling name is the easy part, you know? 

Anyway, Faulk was great. He makes wrist locks look cool. Definitely won the early technical battle. Ultimatley achieveing a small package and a headlock takedown. Two of my faves. 

I can't lie, I love small packages. :argh:

Hate his finisher though, but I've seen it done worse. By Christian mostly. 

The Victory twins brought out some dog food to taunt the Biker Dudes. It's always a bad idea to taunt bikers. Especially when you and your partner look like Regular size midgets. Although that crossbody that Lex did was funny. Some Crossbodies take the wind out of you, this one gave a biker a hernia. Hilarious. 

AT one point the commentator said something about not being able to put away a Victory Twin with a simple choke. But yes you can. I'm sure of it. I'm surprised they didn't. Also surprised the bikers resorted to cheating to try and beat this team. Why are you guys cheating for? It's the fucking Victory Twins. They're only on the roster because of the make a wish foundation. 

All the other matches were meh. Except when the IOU who thinks he's a dog bit that guy's nuts. 

The real story here is SAW's taping schedule. 

EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT? That’s awesome! What a great taping schedule for SAW. This might be a huge insight into how important a quality TV deal can be for a wrestling promotion of SAW’s size. Because they ain’t making money on ticket sales. I suspect the tickets are free. It's not hard to deduce their revenue stream. 

But every Goddamn week? Beautiful. That allows SAW to feature their more interesting characters in back to back weeks. We see that with Jocephus, Team IOU an LT Faulk. 

That’s a luxury you don’t see much with promotions on this list. Including ROH. I’ve always said that’s one of ROH’s biggest problems. 



USAUSA1 said:


> We trying to destroy your soul Rooster.
> 
> I seen this week NWA SAW, I was distracted by my girl so I wasn't really paying attention like I should. It seem like a throwaway week. It was nice to see the fake Undertaker 20 years later. LT Falk is growing on me. Mayhem is some bad asses. Team IOU tried to have a decent match with Fake Undertaker and his partner.
> 
> Kincaid vs. Erickson NEXT WEEK
> 
> Just some news, NWA SAW/Smoky Mountain/CIW and two other promotions is doing a joint show March 22nd. Should be cool to see. Scott Steiner will be at the next ROW tapings.


Why were you distracted by your girl? Did you not tell her wrestling was on and not to bother you- OH, WAIT! Oh, I get it ... 

I like LT Faulk too, looks like he might be making at least a few appearances. Might not be a walk through after all. Hoping ... 

Is that show gonna be a house show? Because if it is I already lost all interest. 

SCott Stiener is interesting, especially in a decent promotion like ROW. I'm hoping for a story line involving Scott Stiener ... 

as himself. Anything he does is unintentionally awesome. 







USAUSA1 said:


> I tried UCW in the past, can't really get into it. They are another UWN promotion. I might give UCW another try in the future.
> 
> Speaking of UWN, there is a rumor TCW might leave and join the NWA. Matt Rivera will be making some type of announcement at the next NWA Houston event. NWA Houston is basically the NWA headquarters.


But have you tried it lately? Things change and I, like you, agree that UCW wasn't too great back then ... 

But might be changing now. I'm just wishing though, it takes more than one good episode to make a great show. I'll keep an eye out and let you know. But I was really impressed with that first episode. 

I wouldn't mind TCW leaving. They rank among my least favorites in that organization. (I feel weird calling them an organization. They haven't done shit yet. Seems like they shouldn't have announced it so early if their still putting it together.)

But about TC-Dub, if they're appearing on an NWA show, especially Houston, which is supposed to be pretty big for them, then I think it's safe to say they'll join up again.


----------



## Concrete

LT Faulk was NEVER the one and done. He was being FED one and dones.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> LT Faulk was NEVER the one and done. He was being FED one and dones.


oh, good. I want that guy to stick around. 

But I could see why you have a problem with it. I don't want him beating a different jobber every week.


----------



## Concrete

He's been there for awhile(like when I was watching last year) and was probably there before that. I wouldn't worry(doubt anyone is knocking at that door )


----------



## USAUSA1

Doesn't LT dad owns SAW or is that Weatherby? Since SAW owns a building and rent it out to USWO,they are making money. I doubt tickets are free.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> He's been there for awhile(like when I was watching last year) and was probably there before that. I wouldn't worry(doubt anyone is knocking at that door )


Haha, you bastard. Making fun of a guy trying to make his dreams come true. 

I would never make fun of a Pro Wrestler. Ever. 

Except for ... 


The Victory Twins
And Lance Hoytt
And Kowboy Mike Hughes
And the Texas Hangmen

Actually looking back that list should probably be bigger ... 

Forget I said anything. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Doesn't LT dad owns SAW or is that Weatherby? Since SAW owns a building and rent it out to USWO,they are making money. I doubt tickets are free.


Didn't they say that in their TV show? Free tickets? I could be wrong. But that's a small crowd too ...


----------



## sXeMope

New AAW. Haven't watched yet. May have to check it out for Young/Del Sol.


----------



## Last Chancery

New AAW TV is good. Much, much better than the first episode. There's a good opener between Zero Gravity and Kung Fu Manchu (Lyndon and Fontaine), three Eddie Kingston squash matches and a few of his promos, a match between Silas and Samuray Del Sol, a Scarlett promo and Dave Prazak's mug.

Honestly, my only real complaint is they still misspelled the word "available" on the title cards for the commercials. It doesn't flow like an actual TV show -- it's just matches introduced by the announcers, who provide a little context. It's not very cohesive yet but not bad for a second episode.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> New AAW. Haven't watched yet. May have to check it out for Young/Del Sol.


Awesome match, awesome episode. I've been really strict about giving all the shows I've watched lately a "Watchable" rating as opposed to "Good" or "Great." 

But I'm considering slapping a "Great" on this one. I think I'm in love with this company. If this promotion was a woman, I'd take her out to dinner and respect her boundaries. 

Whole episode was a lot of fun. Props for slapping it onto this list. 



Last Chancery said:


> New AAW TV is good. Much, much better than the first episode. There's a good opener between Zero Gravity and Kung Fu Manchu (Lyndon and Fontaine), three Eddie Kingston squash matches and a few of his promos, a match between Silas and Samuray Del Sol, a Scarlett promo and Dave Prazak's mug.
> 
> Honestly, my only real complaint is they still misspelled the word "available" on the title cards for the commercials. It doesn't flow like an actual TV show -- it's just matches introduced by the announcers, who provide a little context. It's not very cohesive yet but not bad for a second episode.


Meh, nobody knows how to spell anymore anyway. What I like about the commercials they do is the one where the guy mimes like he's taking a dump on his opponent. 

Haha, wrestling ... 

Love the promotion very cool. 

Fontaine once took over the promotion that used to top this list, PRIME Wrestling. Little fun fact there. Needless to say I was rooting against that guy pretty hard.


----------



## sXeMope

Fontaine is probably one of my favorite wrestlers. Legit. I liked his Mega-Star gimmick in PRIME though mostly out of irony because he's the total opposite of what we've been taught a "star" is. I hated his Old School gimmick when I first saw it but it's really grown on me. It's one of those gimmicks that's just really fun but doesn't make me feel stupid like a lot of the other "fun" character in wrestling... *glares disapprovingly at 90% of the wrestlers that Chikara/WrestlingIs has put out in the last few years*


Beyond Wrestling: All Killer 25 featuring the following.

-Eric Corvis (+10) vs. Francis Kip Stevens (+1)
-Ryan Rush (0) vs. David Starr (-3)
-DJ Hyde (+3) vs. Stockade (-1)
-Dan Barry (+11) vs. Hania (-1)






Looking forward to giving this a view later providing I feel up to it. Looks like a great episode on paper.


----------



## Romangirl252

I've been to two of their shows and going this Saturday

http://youtu.be/HdZNeTnjKJ4


----------



## USAUSA1

ROW going to show the highlighted match every week for those who don't get KUBE or Soul of the South channel. That sucks, oh well my top 3 will change again. I guess their new cable deal prevents them from putting full episodes on youtube.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I don't know what's going on with Future Stars of Wrestling. I updated the rankings last monday. REckon I will do it again this monday. 

Future Stars is better than CWE. I know that in my soul. And yet I don't like it. 

Even some of my beloved CWF Hollywood guys can't save it. Interesting to note though is that they have two Shows. I don't know why or if both air on TV, but both air on the internet. 

HIGH OCTANE and the LOWDOWN. 

So they'll probably get bumped up on Monday. I can admit that the experiance is more quality in almost every way. Expcept they don't have Rob Stardom on their roster. 

Rob Stardom is only scared of one man: Rob Stardom. And that's 'cause he fucking knows Rob Stardom. 

CWE sucked this week. Kincaid's match sucked hairy ginger mountain man balls. 

My brother says he saw Kincaid on an episode of cops. They found crack rocks in his trunk even though he told the officer he didn't have any. 

I wouldn't put too much stock in that but whatever. 

The only thing entertaining about CWE this week was a made up conversation between me and Lou about Rob Stardom buying his knee pads from Rite-Aid. 

"Excuse me, Miss? Are these knee pads good for wrestling?" 

"If you need those you shouldn't be wrestling, sir. They're ace bandages, not miracle bandages." 

But FUCK! STARDOM gets my pick for best outfit this month! Love tassels. It's gonna be a tough battle between him and ROW's American Eagle. But fuck, they do different things. 

Next week Masters takes on Kam Ikaze. Not looking forward to that for the match, but I'm hoping it leads to something involving a storyline for Masters. If so, I love and respect that business model. Signing Masters up for a string of appearances instead of just a one off. 

Even Chris Hero's upcoming stint would be cool if they do that for him. 






Here's a fun one from Dansk Pro Wrestling from our good friends the Danish People. 

Short and sweet match. Not too long. But the promo of Demolition Davies is fucking awesome. EVery promotion in europe should be signing this guy. Especially ICW. OH! TO THINK WHAT ICW COULD DO WITH THIS MENTALLY IMPAIRED BEHEMOTH!!!



USAUSA1 said:


> ROW going to show the highlighted match every week for those who don't get KUBE or Soul of the South channel. That sucks, oh well my top 3 will change again. I guess their new cable deal prevents them from putting full episodes on youtube.




I can understand if it is. But that's a damn shame though. 

The people at ROW are like every female co-worker I've ever had. 

THOSE BITCHES ARE TRYING TO DESTROY ME!!! 




Romangirl252 said:


> I've been to two of their shows and going this Saturday
> 
> http://youtu.be/HdZNeTnjKJ4


Cool beans. Thanks for the vid. 

But this list is more for produced shows with commentary, episodic in nature. I don't have ECCW or DOA on this list either, though I like both of those and encourage everyone to check them out. 



sXeMope said:


> Fontaine is probably one of my favorite wrestlers. Legit. I liked his Mega-Star gimmick in PRIME though mostly out of irony because he's the total opposite of what we've been taught a "star" is. I hated his Old School gimmick when I first saw it but it's really grown on me. It's one of those gimmicks that's just really fun but doesn't make me feel stupid like a lot of the other "fun" character in wrestling... *glares disapprovingly at 90% of the wrestlers that Chikara/WrestlingIs has put out in the last few years*
> 
> 
> Beyond Wrestling: All Killer 25 featuring the following.
> 
> -Eric Corvis (+10) vs. Francis Kip Stevens (+1)
> -Ryan Rush (0) vs. David Starr (-3)
> -DJ Hyde (+3) vs. Stockade (-1)
> -Dan Barry (+11) vs. Hania (-1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to giving this a view later providing I feel up to it. Looks like a great episode on paper.


*Hee hee. Something tells Rooster Mopey doesn't actually believe the Colony can travel back and forth through time. 

#DoubtersAreGonnaDoubt


----------



## sXeMope

I don't really follow Chikara so I have no idea what you're referencing haha. From what I've seen, Chikara just isn't my thing. I like quite a few of the wrestlers but the storylines are sometimes stupid. I like watching The Colony, UMB, Tim Donst, Saturyne (FYI if you didn't know, is featured as Hania in that Beyond episode I posted) etc. It's a lot of the newer guys that I dislike. Estonian Thunderfrog, Proletariat Boar of Moldova, etc. They aren't particularly good in the ring, look ridiculous, and their names sound like something that was generated in some crazy online name generator. I find Fontaine more entertaining than three monsters who can't lift a hammer that a skinny kid in a frog costume lifts with ease, but that's just me.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I really dug this episode of Resistance Pro. I give it 3 stars. Almost gave it four but I gotta admit it's not great at parts. 

Robert Anthony takes on Jake O'Neil in this one. Definnetly match of the show. Ego hit some guy I don't know with a sick somoan drop before the match. He never let go of the move, so he just kind of ... 

hung on as the dude hit the matt. Very cool. 

O'Neil has a cool thing going on right now where he beat Scotty "The Kid" Young so Scotty has to be slave. 

Keeps putting Scotty in awkward situations. 

Matt wrestling is fantastic here. Bridging up, backslides, really cool shit. And never boring. 

O'Neil hit his kill switch. I don't know if you guys remember me raving about this in the past, but this move has to be seen to be believed. 

I think there's an other move called the kill switch, this isn't that one. this is the shit. Also, his super kicks are killer. 

Ego's fatastic ofcourse, Taco/Pizza. 

Soul Touchas defended the belts against TEAM IOU. 

This match was fun. I don't know why though. Maybe it went on for too long, but if I was annoyed with certain parts, I was interested in large parts of it. 

The women's match at the end was silly but I dug it. 

This gets three stars instead of four because I think people who aren't into the lighter side of Pro Wrestling, aren't as familiar with R PRO as I am, or aren't as easy going and forgiving about certain aspects of Pro Wrestling ... 

I don't think they'll dig it as much. 

Still recommend it though. Still a decent show. 





sXeMope said:


> I don't really follow Chikara so I have no idea what you're referencing haha. From what I've seen, Chikara just isn't my thing. I like quite a few of the wrestlers but the storylines are sometimes stupid. I like watching The Colony, UMB, Tim Donst, Saturyne (FYI if you didn't know, is featured as Hania in that Beyond episode I posted) etc. It's a lot of the newer guys that I dislike. Estonian Thunderfrog, Proletariat Boar of Moldova, etc. They aren't particularly good in the ring, look ridiculous, and their names sound like something that was generated in some crazy online name generator. I find Fontaine more entertaining than three monsters who can't lift a hammer that a skinny kid in a frog costume lifts with ease, but that's just me.


Haha. I hear ya but that crazy crap sounds right up my alley. I have got to check out Chikara when they come back.


----------



## sXeMope

If I know you like I think I do, you'll enjoy it. It's just not my thing. Like I said, I like a lot of the Chikara talents in promotions outside of Chikara, but the whole Chikara gimmick feels stupid to me at times. That's just my opinion, but at the same time I realize that the characters aren't directed at the demographic I'm a part of.

I may have to check out that episode of Resistance Pro. It's been too long since I've seen Ego wrestle.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> If I know you like I think I do, you'll enjoy it. It's just not my thing. Like I said, I like a lot of the Chikara talents in promotions outside of Chikara, but the whole Chikara gimmick feels stupid to me at times. That's just my opinion, but at the same time I realize that the characters aren't directed at the demographic I'm a part of.
> 
> I may have to check out that episode of Resistance Pro. It's been too long since I've seen Ego wrestle.


Then you might wanna check out the last two episodes as well. Two matches against Jocephus (All Hail the Dark Lord Jocephus. And the seven thousand years of darkness he brings with him.) He's good. He's entertaining. I dig him. 

I think his look, which isn't bad at all, just needs something a little extra. maybe an accessory. But his wrestling and mic work is good, I think.


----------



## Concrete

Didn't watch last week's SAW but we're gonna JUMP RIGHT IN! Italics and bold at the end for SPOILER FREE-NESS!

Okay so we open with a LT Falk match. I should be used to this by now. He's going against DARKSTORM!I don't want to blow this out of proportion but seeing LT Falk was one of the most beautiful things I'd ever seen. Probably the least deserving to get the W over the man as I've seen in awhile.

Oh my there's a tag team match with the Primetime Outlaws vs The Victory Twins. Brian Lee is in the house kids. I don't know how wise it is to have a second black-clad tag team in the company but what do I know. This isn't good. SUPRISING! Squash that goes on FO-EVA! Hot Rod Biggz is the drizzling SHITS on commentary. Primetime Outlaws.

NITROS NOISE SEGMENT! Charles Alexander says he's got like 3-4 week until he can get back in the ring and defend his Jr. Heavyweight strap. Kevin Weatherbee comes out and says "My pappy owns this town. Now I want a shot at DA BELT!" Okie dokie.

Shawn Shultz is gonna defend his TV Belt next. I feel a nap coming on. He's going against JEREMIAH "Best Indie Meatball in the WORLD" PLUNKETT. I'm going to cry. C'mon Plunkett!!! I don't know if Shultz dyed his hair but it is looking spiffy. Plunkett is so good. Shultz was less Randy Orton in this match so that's usually a plus. Out of nowhere Plunkett gets the flash pin! IT IS INSANITY! PLUNKETT IS KISSING BABIES! PEOPLE GO OUT TO THE STREETS AND FLIP CARS! But in all honesty it was awesome for him to win it. Again, dude is so good. Shultz reaction is really damn awesome. He goes through several stages of shock. 

MAIN EVENT OF THE EVENING is Jason Kincaid vs Lance Erikson. This match has been built to pretty consistently over the past few weeks so that's already better than most promotions. They go at each other right from the get go. I was sorta hoping this would be a heated brawl with weapons and stuff but no. It felt rather blah. Oh and Darkstorm from the opener comes out and hits Kincaid with a chair behind the ref's back. Erickson still can't get the pin so Darkstorm just says "SCREW IT" and attacks. He has an old man with a top hat with him for what it is worth. What a let down this whole thing was. 

*OVERALL:This was an episode. I wouldn't say it was good. You have another Falk vs new cat that may or may not come back. That's what you'd expect. You have a squash tag match. Meh. You have a Shultz title defense against a returning Jeremiah Plunkett which is one of the better Shultz matches I've seen. Main event is kind of a let down. Okay, it is a total let down. Episode falls flat all-in-all.*


----------



## RoosterSmith

Southern Illonois, used the Flash Flannigan from OVW. And they also used Ricky Cruz and Dirty Dirk Dirden of Metro Pro fame. 

Match was okay. Tag match. Ntohing special. Promo after wards built up the fued between the champ and the winners of the match. A bit boring the episode, play by play guy needs a color guy. His voice doesn't help him but I think he has the craftwork down, when it comes to play by play. 

Snakepit Pro WRestling, from Austalia has a lot of guys that dress alike. Not good. LIked the show better than South Illoinos though. 

Some fun characters in there. Will subscibe. But both shows just meh. 2 out of 5 stars.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I have to get on that SAW, Conky. 

But first, CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING FROM MOTHERFUDGING HOLLYWEIRD!!!! WHOOOO!!!

***

ALRIGHT, LISTEN EVERYBODY! I was gonna send everyone a PM but you can only do that to two people at one time so ... 

and I am kind of lazy so ... Yeah ....

I was gonna ask everyone to either reaffirm or change their big three ... depending on how they felt ... in a renewed effort to keep this list up to date. 

I think the idea I have is that every six months or so, I'd ask everyone about this. This is in order to prevent a situation where someone recommends a show, but falls out of love with it in a few weeks, and then it's on his or her big three forever. 

Basically, Just wanna make sure if you like the promotion enough to effect the ranking, you still like it six months later. 

I would hate for anyone to check out one show because someone recommends it ... and then it sucks. (I mean, it's going to happen anyway, tastes vary, but I want it to happen because someone has conviction about the promotions he or she chooses. )

Anyway, take your time with it, I ain't gonna be making any changes anytime soon. Hope this isn't an inconvenience.


----------



## sXeMope

AAW S01E03





Danny Cannon vs. Marek Brave vs. Knight Wagner vs. Ty Colton
Eddie Kingston vs. Juntai Miller
Zero Gravity vs. Monster Mafia



MONSTER MAFIA! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RoosterSmith

Guys, if you will all do some thing for me. If I can get a moment of your time ... 

I would like a moment of silence for two great promotions that I just could not justify keeping on this list. 

Family Friendly fave Portland Wrestling Uncut ... 

And kind of/sort of family friendly, but also really red state ... so they let a lot of shit go ... 

Metro Pro Wrestling... 

Here's the deal, Portland is pushing their tapings back to May, they don't have a date and I don't think they will get one. They just don't have the money to stay around. Despite the obvious financial jargon in their response to my face book post ... 

at the end of the day they don't have the money. They won't be back. 

Or maybe they will, but ... if you don't have the money to run a wrestling company, you shouldn't be running a wrestling company in the first place. Even if they scrap something together, you can't go hand to mouth in the business world. It won't last. 

Now the United Wrestling Network seems a lot more professional. But I don't know why they have Metro Pro in there if they don't have a plan for it. And I don't think they do have a plan for it if the best update they have is ... "Still on Hiatus." 

So a moment of silence, if you will ... 

Another player has fallen. 

Another player has fallen. 



sXeMope said:


> AAW S01E03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Cannon vs. Marek Brave vs. Knight Wagner vs. Ty Colton
> Eddie Kingston vs. Juntai Miller
> Zero Gravity vs. Monster Mafia
> 
> 
> 
> MONSTER MAFIA! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Good to see another episode up. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but I have for this promotion. 

Oddly enough, it did not show up in my subscriptions on youtube. Weird. 

Good to see Eddie on the card. Main villain in back to back episodes is a positive sign. 

I really dug the last Zero Gravity match I saw so ... yeah ... I'm a lucky little girl. 

And the four way dance may be a fun way to get to know a larger part of the roster.


----------



## Concrete

Metro announced they're running a show 6/14. Not sure if it'll be for more than one night as of yet.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Metro announced they're running a show 6/14. Not sure if it'll be for more than one night as of yet.


Yeah, they got a documentary. 

Got my fingers crossed for a, "Oh! And guess what!? We're coming back on X/X/XX! Metro Pro lives!" type of announcement. We'll see. 

Hope they come back.


----------



## Concrete

Well there will be one event(it is wrestling) and then we'll see where it goes.


----------



## USAUSA1

Without SAW, indy tv would be dead to me. So sad


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Good to see another episode up. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but I have for this promotion.
> 
> Oddly enough, it did not show up in my subscriptions on youtube. Weird.
> 
> Good to see Eddie on the card. Main villain in back to back episodes is a positive sign.
> 
> I really dug the last Zero Gravity match I saw so ... yeah ... I'm a lucky little girl.
> 
> And the four way dance may be a fun way to get to know a larger part of the roster.


I think that Zero Gravity match is from one of their shows late last year. My head's been everywhere over the last few months so I can't really recall but in any case it's certainly an interesting dynamic on paper. I've always liked matches with small guys against power guys. Josh Alexander is a machine (Think Michael Elgin. Expect he's less dense so he can move a lot better) and Ethan Page is the next big thing to come from the indies.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Without SAW, indy tv would be dead to me. So sad



I don't know man, lot of good promotions out there besides the ones that got shut down. 

Have you watched Resistance Pro lately? AAW? PWX? 

I don't know about ICW. Might consider them more of a DVD company now. 

I'm not saying you'll be taken by all of them but I reckon you'll find at least one you like. 



sXeMope said:


> I think that Zero Gravity match is from one of their shows late last year. My head's been everywhere over the last few months so I can't really recall but in any case it's certainly an interesting dynamic on paper. I've always liked matches with small guys against power guys. Josh Alexander is a machine (Think Michael Elgin. Expect he's less dense so he can move a lot better) and Ethan Page is the next big thing to come from the indies.


Zero Gravity match was great. 

But Kingston stole the show again. Jesus Christ that guy is unbelievable. 

Gave that show four stars. REally diggin AADub.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I've still been working my way down this list. I've just not posted much about the promotions that kind of blow. I'm through with the bulk of the quality companies anyway. 

One thing that is kind of interesting and maybe worth bringing up is Pro Wrestling Extra. It's a weird channel that might have some kind of connection to a pro wrestling governing body. But at the same time they seem to run a company that provides a filiming service. Think weddings and shit. And pro wrestling events apparently. 

Thier show features a different indy fed for a lot of episodes. 

I think that's kind of interesting but not sure if it fits the spirit of this thread. But these promotions have interesting talent, like Jesse Neal. And the last show I saw from them wasn't too shabby. 






Here's a show that I thought was a little bit of fun. Three out of Five Stars. 

This is Vanguard Championship Wrestling from Virginia. Name of the show is called Hype Machine. How cool is that? 

Two matches in a half hour show. 

The Evil Color Commentator Jerry Stephanitsis, is also the manager and apparently ring announcer of Roscoe Hall the third, AKA RH3. He's the heritage champion, which is VCDub's second tier title I reckon. He opened the show by ripping into Hax Bandito about being a criminal. Why wouldn't he be a criminal? ONly criminals wear masks. 

When Hax has some fun by not only touching the belt as the ref offered it to him, but also grabbing it and holding it up to the crowd like he won it, Jerry made a crack about him stealing it. 

Good guy play by play man Patrick Himes insisted that the only thing Bandito ever stole is the hearts of the fans. Even though his name is Bandito. 

If you're easy like me, you like this kind of shit. 

I like the WCW inspired logo from this company. Even the ring is WCW inspired with the two yellow turnbuckles. Wish we had better camera angles and the ring wasn't so faded and dumpy looking, because the color scheme is great. 

Speaking of color scheme did anyone see the new New York City FC logo? Oh my God it's off topic but amazing! 

Anyway, I liked watching Hax go. This guy ain't afradi of armdragging dudes. He'll armdrag you all night if you let him. The other guy meanwhile has a spinning backbreaker that'll fuck ya up something awful. 

Now, VCW's first tier champ is a dude called Dirty Money, which I believe is a Christian name. One of the disciples maybe? 

Again, I'm easy so when a guy came out and slapped him in the face, and security broke that up, and they announced that those two are gonna fight next week? 

Yeah, man I hit that mother fudging subscribe button faster than a RH3 spinning backbreaker. 

Now the last had an interesting development. I'm gonna wrap this up in spoiler tags becasue I think this episode is worth checking out ... 



Spoiler: VCW, and not just another dick pick. Again, I'm sorry about the last one, guys. I thought it would be funny. I didn't know your grandmother was walking by the computer.



What's cool here is that one of the tag teams are brothers. And there Grandfather just passed. The man was a World War Two vet who fought for England. 

You'd think they would book these guys to win if the title would change hands right? But the title did change hands, in a three way dance. And THE OTHER TEAM won the belt. I think that's interesting and unexpected. I thought the champs might retain, or I thought they'd go with the happy, tribute ending. 

But no ... other guys win the belt. I'm surprised. 

I think CW Anderson was in this match but can't be sure.



Anyway, all in all an episode worth checking out i think.


----------



## sXeMope

AAW S01 E04





Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace
Colt Cabana vs. Dan Lawrence
The AAW return of Alex Colon


Nothing stands out to me this week. Though Lovelace can take a beating, and Patera can sure dish it out. Could be good.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> AAW S01 E04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace
> Colt Cabana vs. Dan Lawrence
> The AAW return of Alex Colon
> 
> 
> Nothing stands out to me this week. Though Lovelace can take a beating, and Patera can sure dish it out. Could be good.


Didn't think they'd have Colt back to quick. But I guess they filmed this show over a long period of 2013. 

Great to see him. I've seen Colon highlights so maybe he'll be good. 

Although ... 

I think those were on Botchomania ... so ... 

But that's fun to watch too, botching. 

I wonder if AAW will get up to date at some point? Then they could push their DVDs. 

Speaking of AAW DVDs and DVDs in general, I signed up for Smart Mark Video and I may have ordered a Chikara show. We'll see. If it gets to the mailbox then I know I ordered it right. 

I noticed while I was poking around on there that their VOD service has AAW stuff on it. FOR ONLY TEN BUCKS! Fucking Hoodslam too! Would have ordered Hoodslam along time ago if I'd know. Couldn't find up to date shit of theirs on their website. 

Anyway, AAW desearves a pick up. They're clearly a fantastic company. But ten bucks? Jesus, that's a deal. Would have payed twice that.


----------



## sXeMope

AAW has a show coming up soon so I assume that they'll tape a few extra matches for the TV show there.

SMV has a bunch of MP4/VOD stuff for half the price of the DVD. They have a lot of promotions that they only have VOD/MP4 for (I assume this is because of the overall lack of demand and/or space to store DVDs). Hoodslam is one of them. Cool if you like it. Personally I'm a physical media guy. I've always been paranoid about VOD services shutting down and whatnot.

Also, not related to anything but they have a video on there called Friday With Ego. You should check it out if you have the money for it. It's a few years old now but it's a webshow featuring Robert Anthony. Some funny stuff in it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> AAW has a show coming up soon so I assume that they'll tape a few extra matches for the TV show there.
> 
> SMV has a bunch of MP4/VOD stuff for half the price of the DVD. They have a lot of promotions that they only have VOD/MP4 for (I assume this is because of the overall lack of demand and/or space to store DVDs). Hoodslam is one of them. Cool if you like it. Personally I'm a physical media guy. I've always been paranoid about VOD services shutting down and whatnot.
> 
> Also, not related to anything but they have a video on there called Friday With Ego. You should check it out if you have the money for it. It's a few years old now but it's a webshow featuring Robert Anthony. Some funny stuff in it.


You're right to think like that. They say even if you download something or have an Apple/iTunes like streaming service ... you need to back it up and stuff. 

They got a free service called dropbox now that lets you store stuff on the cloud. And I reckon if you got the smarts you can go ahead and put it on a disk or some such. 

Love me some, Ego, by the by ... What is it? Interviews? Matches?


----------



## sXeMope

It's a typical webshow. Every wrestler and their mother has one these days, but Ego was one of the first guys to do it. I think he even started doing it before Ryder, even if only a couple of weeks prior.


----------



## RoosterSmith

AAW is the big story this week. 

But I wanted to bring up the most recent episode of Rockstar Pro Wrestling. First half of the show is decent, but it trails off after that. 

Funky litle show that I might get into. I really liked the first segment because it segways into the bad guy interviewing himself. And I think it goes well. I dig that segment ...






It's weird because I can't actually say he's good on the mic. And yet it works somehow. 

The graphics and directing, as well as the idea in the first place make it work in my opinion. 

***

Now, here's a kind of Traditional Championship Wrestling issue that I have with the PWX. 

I have no idea why I can't get into the Premier Wrestling Xperiance. They seem to do everything right. They have cool characters, storylines, and while the wrestling might be a little bit Ring of Honorish, it's not TOO much so. And many of those matches are really enjoyable. 

But I just can't get into for some reason. Even though the bad guy tag team that loves "Sports Entertainment" and is banning "Wrestling" is hilarious. 

There’s Something Special Going On With AAW​


Spoiler: AAW Episode 4



This week on AADubya, Alex Colon beat his opponent in two minutes. Then got on the mic and demanded a new one. 

Mr AAW himself entered the arena and took the challenge. You may know him as Silas Young. The Last Real Man in Professional Wrestling. 

A chant of “We Are Retards!” broke out.

With that support Young augmented a Rock Bottom with a driven knee into Colon’s back. He nailed his Backbreaker/Lariat combo. He submitted Colon with the Stock Lock. 

That’s how the episode ended this week, with fans cheering the devil they knew. Now, it wasn’t easy. Colon’s a tough competitor. But it wasn’t supposed to be easy.

Eddie Kingston’s a tough competitor too. 

And Young wants Kingston. 

Two weeks ago, Eddie kicked Silas in the groin and knocked his wife out. 

Yeah ... 

So Silas jumped at this chance to send a message. 

To send one outsider packing. 

And let Kingston know he was coming for him too. 

Call me a romantic, but I think there’s something special going on in AAW. 

Fans don’t proudly proclaim their retardation for no reason. 

Two weeks ago when Kingston put down the AAW faithful, it was Young who let him know, “They’re about as dumb as they come. But they’re my retard fans.” 

They happily ran with the term. Happily picked up that banner for the sake of some unspoken bond between a ruthless villain and the fans who love to hate him. 

Especially then, when an outsider like Kingston wanted to challenge a flag bearer like Young, and by extension the prestige of AAW itself. 

That’s what Silas Young Vs. Eddie Kingston is gonna be about. It’s a guy truly fighting for the pride of his company. 

It’s real. There are people who actually care about AAW. There is actually pride to be had. 

And those people will be behind Young when this match goes down. 

Take it from a guy who watches a lot of bad wrestling. This doesn’t happen a lot. 

If you’re not lucky enough to live in the Chicago area follow AAW wrestling on their official Youtube channel. There’s something special going on in that company.





sXeMope said:


> It's a typical webshow. Every wrestler and their mother has one these days, but Ego was one of the first guys to do it. I think he even started doing it before Ryder, even if only a couple of weeks prior.


Noice.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lance Hoyt vs. Jason Kincaid this week on Smoky Mountain tv. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EM5noMdDSE

Kind of excited about the future of indy tv. Possible TCW return if they airing the Midsouth stuff. WCWC taking over where Portland Uncut left off. ROW has a big announcement tomorrow.

SAW last week was a good episode.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Lance Hoyt vs. Jason Kincaid this week on Smoky Mountain tv. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EM5noMdDSE
> 
> Kind of excited about the future of indy tv. Possible TCW return if they airing the Midsouth stuff. WCWC taking over where Portland Uncut left off. ROW has a big announcement tomorrow.
> 
> SAW last week was a good episode.


I will ... referance Lance Hoyt's tramp stamp again. I know I sound like a broken record but ... come on, this doesn't bother anyone else? Is that episode up currently? 

Keep me informed about ROW's announcement, I hope they're gonna go back to posting shows. 

And do keep me informed about SAW? I've given up on it but I still wanna be informed. I'm sure periodically something will happen that I will wanna check out. 

DID YOU SEE HOW AWESOME THEIR TV TITLE IS? Oh my God, what a great belt design!


----------



## sXeMope

Rooster's favorite time of the week! heh..

AAW S01 E05





Shane Hollister vs. Flip Kendrick
Eddie Kingston vs. Rhino


----------



## RoosterSmith

Man, I gotta get back to this labor of love that is the Other Wrestling TV show list. 

I gotta check out Covey pro, which I'm sure will suck but you know ... due diligence. 

then I gotta check ...

1. TNA
2. AAW
3. Hoodslam has a preview vid I wanna check out. 

About Hoodslam, they're on the short list of shit I might order from Smart Mark. Don't know if I wanna wait for the next show or just order the most recent thing from March 7th. 






sXeMope said:


> Rooster's favorite time of the week! heh..
> 
> AAW S01 E05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane Hollister vs. Flip Kendrick
> Eddie Kingston vs. Rhino


I hear Hollister is good. Hopefully he brings Scarlet with him. 

Flip has a cool name. So there's that. 

Eddie Kingston Vs. Rhino? That's gonna be good. I don't even like Rhino but 1. I have to give him credit for being a quality talent. and 2. AAW seems to handle interlopers a lot better than most promotions. So while I would just be bored as fuck if Rhino was fighting a major player in the CWE ... I'm actually interested to see what they'll do with him in AAW.


----------



## GothicBohemian

RoosterSmith said:


> Man, I gotta get back to this labor of love that is the Other Wrestling TV show list.


Please do keep updating – and thanks for the work you (and other regular contributors) have put into this thread. I don’t say much or add anything myself but I enjoy lurking and seeing what all is out there, including promotions I’ve never heard of. Even if not all of it is to my taste, it’s nice to see evidence of a continuing grass roots and indy scene despite the “wrestling is dying” posts that abound on this site.


----------



## RoosterSmith

GothicBohemian said:


> Please do keep updating – and thanks for the work you (and other regular contributors) have put into this thread. I don’t say much or add anything myself but I enjoy lurking and seeing what all is out there, including promotions I’ve never heard of. Even if not all of it is to my taste, it’s nice to see evidence of a continuing grass roots and indy scene despite the “wrestling is dying” posts that abound on this site.


Aww, shucks ... It's no big deal, and I get a huge kick out of some of the promotions the others have added ....

But I guess I am kind of cool guy if you think about it. Some might say Jesus-Like. 

This list will be better when/if Portland Uncut and Metro Pro comes back. And if Booker starts posting ROW shows again. 

Until then I think the waulity ones are Resitance Pro, AAW, CWFHollywood. 

I love ICW too but the show itself is barely qualifies for this list anymore.


----------



## The Sane Psycho

Sorry for the late response. Here's my top 3 (So far, there's still a lot I have to watch):

1. Traditional Championship Wrestling (now that PRIME is gone)
2. Championship Wrestling From Hollywood
3. Insane Championship Wrestling (I only watched the 1st episode, so I can't call it better than the other two)


----------



## RoosterSmith

The Sane Psycho said:


> Sorry for the late response. Here's my top 3 (So far, there's still a lot I have to watch):
> 
> 1. Traditional Championship Wrestling (now that PRIME is gone)
> 2. Championship Wrestling From Hollywood
> 3. Insane Championship Wrestling (I only watched the 1st episode, so I can't call it better than the other two)


Cool, man. I'll put these in. 

First episode, you say? Of ICW? What does that mean? You only watched the first episode of season 2? Or one episode period?

Anyway, man, welcome back. Hope you stick around. 

I know this forum is rough but it's also the biggest. And the only one really. Only active one. 

And everyone in this thread's really cool.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Once again, AAW was the shit. 

But I also checked out DPW. Just a decent show really. Got Masters in it. The other guy does an okay job too. Once the match was over it got a little interesting. Just cool to see the way these guys interact with the fans and the lady ref. 

They got a cool venue there. I like the set up.


----------



## sXeMope

Noticed that LCW (finally) launched their website. Some surprising exclusions in the roster page including Narcis Saint and Max Power, among others. Also Tristan Slater and Storm Front. Hopefully they aren't gone. Not really sure who's where anymore because the guy who ran the local wrestling news page took a job with LCW as their social media guy.

Somewhat related note: I swear I saw the bigger guy from Storm Front working his "real job" a few days ago. One of the weirdest experiences I've had in a while. I should get out more...


----------



## RoosterSmith

I think I fell in love with this promotion yesterday. Production is just okay. It's low rent and nothing special but it's not terrible either. Sometimes all you need is more than one camera an a decent venue. I think they got it here. 

Looks like an old timey vaudeville theatre. 

Great moment to end the first match where ...



Spoiler: Vanguard Championship Wrestling



Country Boy hits an airplane spin, making the Mime Dude dizzy, so the Mime Dude rolls the ref in a small package, thinking he's country boy. Country Boy rolls with it, gets down on the matt and counts the three count. 

So the Mime Dude thinks he's won right? And Country Boy Raises his hand. Mime Dude is still dizzy as all hell. So Country Boy simply rolls him up in a package of his own, ref counts the three count. 

Beautiful finish. Besides, how can't you root for a fat guy called country boy?



Last match was cool too. Both Bobby Shields and Dirty Money are quality. World Title looks cool too. 

What I really dig about VCW is that the episode before this was also cool. So that's a little bit of consistency. 

Also worth checking out is the killer promo, the subtly manic promo from the manager of Bobby Shields. He threatens to kill one of the Geordie Bulldogs and later on during the mainevent he gives Bobby Shields like ten or twenty amazing nicknames in his introduction. 

YOu guys! You gotta check this out! 



sXeMope said:


> Noticed that LCW (finally) launched their website. Some surprising exclusions in the roster page including Narcis Saint and Max Power, among others. Also Tristan Slater and Storm Front. Hopefully they aren't gone. Not really sure who's where anymore because the guy who ran the local wrestling news page took a job with LCW as their social media guy.
> 
> Somewhat related note: I swear I saw the bigger guy from Storm Front working his "real job" a few days ago. One of the weirdest experiences I've had in a while. I should get out more...


So what's the deal with LCW are they gonna wait till the same date they started season 2. I could understand that. And I will enjoy the hour long shows next year. 

But I'm kind of bummed out about the limited number of episodes. Are they still running shows whilst their off TV? 

They're gonna have to get better at storytelling if they're only gonna do 12 episodes per year.


----------



## USAUSA1

Watching West Virginia Championship Wrestling, out of shape wrestlers but good talkers. The talking will keep me coming back from time to time. The show is only 30 minutes, they seem to run a lot of shows for an indy(which is a good sign). I might give this promotion another try. I enjoy hillbilly wrestling. I do not recommend this show for the average fan, you probably will not like it.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> So what's the deal with LCW are they gonna wait till the same date they started season 2. I could understand that. And I will enjoy the hour long shows next year.
> 
> But I'm kind of bummed out about the limited number of episodes. Are they still running shows whilst their off TV?
> 
> They're gonna have to get better at storytelling if they're only gonna do 12 episodes per year.


When did they start Season 2? The only thing I've heard so far is "This Spring". They're currently showing re-runs of Season 2. Not really sure of how many episodes they're gonna do but for what it's worth there are two TV tapings on the upcoming schedule. I would assume that they're gonna start airing soon.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Watching West Virginia Championship Wrestling, out of shape wrestlers but good talkers. The talking will keep me coming back from time to time. The show is only 30 minutes, they seem to run a lot of shows for an indy(which is a good sign). I might give this promotion another try. I enjoy hillbilly wrestling. I do not recommend this show for the average fan, you probably will not like it.


No, not at all, I quite liked West Virginia CW. Not enough to keep watching it but I love hillbilly wrestling. I don't think they want us to call it that but if there's such a thing as affectionate racism, I definitely have those feeling for my country born wrestling brethren. 

I gave this a shot recently and now it is ranked higher than it was. 

But do give us the specifics yeah? What was your favorite part? What was your least favorite part? Who's your fave wrestler from there? 

But Dude, no bullshit, if you dug WVCW, YOU GOTTA TRY VCW BRO! I would love to hear what you thought of it. And that goes for anyone participating in this thread, ya'll gotta give it a shot.



sXeMope said:


> When did they start Season 2? The only thing I've heard so far is "This Spring". They're currently showing re-runs of Season 2. Not really sure of how many episodes they're gonna do but for what it's worth there are two TV tapings on the upcoming schedule. I would assume that they're gonna start airing soon.


I can't remember when they started. Months blend together for an old chunk of coal like myself. I'm just trying to gauge how long it takes them to come back. Would love to see them be on every week someday.


----------



## Concrete

NWA SAW just put out an episode. Guess what? I'm going to write about it right now. Don't want any spoilers? Well go to the bold part at the bottom. 

We open the show and the Prime Time Outlaws are attacking a couple of wrestlers yet again. They look like two dads who happen to be Bikers and try to be crazy on the weekends. All I know is the randomly appear like a wild Pigeot at the beginning of SAW these days and hurt people that no one care about. Hot Rod Biggz give them the mic after "the match" and PTO says "Blah blah blah. Be afraid cause we are big and hit people". So there is that.

Gator vs. LT Falk is something that happens this episode. I'll level and say that I wasn't paying attention. Cause screw this match. PLUS SIDE! Mayhem is splitting up it seems. Or not plus side since that means there will be them in singles competition. And I don't want that. 

Team IOU vs. Shooting Impact in the battle of generic indie wrestling rock music that I don't hate. Kerry Awful hasn't gotten awfully(NAILED IT) fat since last year. I don't know what happened. But I like this version better. Cause meatballs are better than non-meatballs. This was real fun indie type tag match. You don't usually get that out of SAW but Shooting Impact and Team IOU are more comfortable with that than say a Pier 6 brawl. Yeah, Shooting Impact is light as shit. Yeah, IOU has a shite gimmick. But in the end it turned out alrighty. 

I had no idea SAW had a "Hot Seat". I don't know if this replaces Nitros Noise but Hot Seat with Hot Rod Biggz is a thing. He is talking to Arrick Andrews. He came back last week but I still have no friggin' clue who he is so...there. He says something about family being important. He also talks about going to the top. And ummmm...hair on arms and we move on.

In the MAIN EVENT(in my heart):Jeremiah Plunkett vs.Eric Darkstorm. Didn't disappoint. Mostly because Plunkett is the fucking man. Issue is that his finisher is utter shite. It is a KO punch but it comes out of nowhere. He sets it up but rarely hits it off that. It usually ends up being a short jab that looks super silly. Darkstorm was a lot more polished than I remember from his last match. Darkstorm has a Mad Hatter on his side so that gives him the edge. Always. It didn't this time. Jeremiah "THE STUFF" Plunkett nabbed the victory. 

Real main event is Lance Erikson vs. Arrick Andrews. Yeah I didn't enjoy this. Andrews isn't impressing me so far. Though he was going against Erikson so he didn't have much to work with. In the end Andrews gets the win OUTTA NOWHERE and then Eric Darkstorm comes out and puts the boots to Andrews. Andrews pulls the rope down as LOK rushes at him and he's the only one in the ring. FADE OUT!

*OVERALL: Not the best show but certainly wasn't the worst. They gave both the tag title match and the TV title match some time on this show which is really appreciated. PLUS, those matches were actually enjoyable so they showed they warranted the extra minutes. Prime Time Outlaws are something I could do with out as well as anything Mayhem. Main event is sorta a let down after we had seen two good matches that probably should have been slotted there instead. They wanted Andrews on the screen a lot it seemed though since I'd expect him to be a focal point of SAW for a bit. Still don't really "get" him but it is early on for me. Fans really dig him so they got that going for them. Overall though this isn't a go out of your way for it type show but certainly not a waste of time.*​


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> NWA SAW just put out an episode. Guess what? I'm going to write about it right now. Don't want any spoilers? Well go to the bold part at the bottom.
> 
> We open the show and the Prime Time Outlaws are attacking a couple of wrestlers yet again. They look like two dads who happen to be Bikers and try to be crazy on the weekends. All I know is the randomly appear like a wild Pigeot at the beginning of SAW these days and hurt people that no one care about. Hot Rod Biggz give them the mic after "the match" and PTO says "Blah blah blah. Be afraid cause we are big and hit people". So there is that.
> 
> Gator vs. LT Falk is something that happens this episode. I'll level and say that I wasn't paying attention. Cause screw this match. PLUS SIDE! Mayhem is splitting up it seems. Or not plus side since that means there will be them in singles competition. And I don't want that.
> 
> Team IOU vs. Shooting Impact in the battle of generic indie wrestling rock music that I don't hate. Kerry Awful hasn't gotten awfully(NAILED IT) fat since last year. I don't know what happened. But I like this version better. Cause meatballs are better than non-meatballs. This was real fun indie type tag match. You don't usually get that out of SAW but Shooting Impact and Team IOU are more comfortable with that than say a Pier 6 brawl. Yeah, Shooting Impact is light as shit. Yeah, IOU has a shite gimmick. But in the end it turned out alrighty.
> 
> I had no idea SAW had a "Hot Seat". I don't know if this replaces Nitros Noise but Hot Seat with Hot Rod Biggz is a thing. He is talking to Arrick Andrews. He came back last week but I still have no friggin' clue who he is so...there. He says something about family being important. He also talks about going to the top. And ummmm...hair on arms and we move on.
> 
> In the MAIN EVENT(in my heart):Jeremiah Plunkett vs.Eric Darkstorm. Didn't disappoint. Mostly because Plunkett is the fucking man. Issue is that his finisher is utter shite. It is a KO punch but it comes out of nowhere. He sets it up but rarely hits it off that. It usually ends up being a short jab that looks super silly. Darkstorm was a lot more polished than I remember from his last match. Darkstorm has a Mad Hatter on his side so that gives him the edge. Always. It didn't this time. Jeremiah "THE STUFF" Plunkett nabbed the victory.
> 
> Real main event is Lance Erikson vs. Arrick Andrews. Yeah I didn't enjoy this. Andrews isn't impressing me so far. Though he was going against Erikson so he didn't have much to work with. In the end Andrews gets the win OUTTA NOWHERE and then Eric Darkstorm comes out and puts the boots to Andrews. Andrews pulls the rope down as LOK rushes at him and he's the only one in the ring. FADE OUT!
> 
> *OVERALL: Not the best show but certainly wasn't the worst. They gave both the tag title match and the TV title match some time on this show which is really appreciated. PLUS, those matches were actually enjoyable so they showed they warranted the extra minutes. Prime Time Outlaws are something I could do with out as well as anything Mayhem. Main event is sorta a let down after we had seen two good matches that probably should have been slotted there instead. They wanted Andrews on the screen a lot it seemed though since I'd expect him to be a focal point of SAW for a bit. Still don't
> 
> "get" him but it is early on for me. Fans really dig him so they got that going for them. Overall though this isn't a go out of your way for it type show but certainly not a waste of time.*​


Thanks for the write up sir. Have you been checking out PWX lately? I prefer it to SAW but for some reason I just can't get into it. Think you might like it though. 

They got a guy called Chase Brown down there who's pretty good on the mic. He just wrestled a cute asian chick from Seattle who I've never seen before. 

And they got our Midnight Mayhem fave in there ... LODI!!! 

Speaking of Midnight Mayhem, they've undergone some changes where they seem to be a promotion now. IT's a bit better.


----------



## sXeMope

AAW: Professional Wrestling Redefined
Episode 6 - 4/9/14

Keith Walker vs. LOSERS
A look at AAW's 10 Year History
Elgin/Page vs. Zero Gravity vs. KungFu Manchu


----------



## RoosterSmith

Listen guys, if you learn anything from this thread...

never watch the Norwegian wrestling company on this list! Ever!

It's terrible. 



sXeMope said:


> AAW: Professional Wrestling Redefined
> Episode 6 - 4/9/14
> 
> Keith Walker vs. LOSERS
> A look at AAW's 10 Year History
> Elgin/Page vs. Zero Gravity vs. KungFu Manchu


Shit, I should have repped you for this instead. VEry cool. 

While I got you hear, Mopey, would you still recommend Beyond Wrestling and Legend City? 

I'm gonna take down Al Borland's Big Three because he never got back to me. 

I'm also gonna slap six month expiration dates on all of the others. 

Conky still writes up SAW so I know he's still into it. 

But I wanted to get your reaffirmation/new additions. You still have spot left in yours. I was thinking AAW but wouldn't wanna put words in your mouth. 

and Conky, you got two spots if you want 'em.


----------



## Concrete

1.SAW
2.BEYOND
3.AAW

We'll go with that for now.


----------



## Lane

Fuck any and all Team IOU hate. The gimmick is great.


----------



## Concrete

Iggy is a little boy and Awful is a dog...BUT WHY?!


----------



## RoosterSmith

I'm kind of torn on team IOU. I don' tthink I've ever seen one match from them I liked. 

But on the other hand ... that guy thinks he's a dog and that's awesome. 

I can see why the other guy's physical fitness can be an issue to some. I think if you have a body like that you have to have a cool gimmick and he doesn't have one. 

That being said, i'd rather see them in SAW than the Victory Twins. Any day of the week. 



sXeMope said:


>


How fucking awesome was that episode? 

Loved the main event holy shit! 



Spoiler: AAW



I have no idea where this team of Elgina and the other guy is gonna go but it's gonna be awesome! Just became a huge Elgin fan! never thought that shit would happen.



First match was cool in a differnt way. You know it's bad if the commentator calls your match "The Greatest Squash match ever" and you're not winning. Was rooting for Moondog so hard. Love the outfit. That guy's gonna be world champ some day, mark my words. 

And what's up with that guy biting that guy?


----------



## Lane

Sam, you of all people should love them. It's basically Adventure Time come to life. Them and The Hooligans and a pretty cool match at the last IWA MS show.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Just updated the Big Three and rankings. 

All Big Threes Expire in October. 

Don't leave me hanging, Mopey. Haha.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> Sam, you of all people should love them. It's basically Adventure Time come to life. Them and The Hooligans and a pretty cool match at the last IWA MS show.


The holligans from Metro Pro Wrestling? Big fat guys who are surprising agile? If so, where are those guys at?

Edit: Sorry, just reread the post and realized why that was a stupid question. I should try out IWA.


----------



## sXeMope

Hooligans are surprisingly impressive. Saw them on AIW's Double Dare and didn't care for them by looking at them but their matches really impressed me. Certainly won me over within a couple of matches. One thing that annoys me about them though is that one of them climbs to the middle rope rather than springboard. That's just me nitpicking though. Seeing a guy that size do a moonsault that good is fantastic no matter how he gets the elevation.


I'll get back to you on the Top 3's soon enough. I don't expect much of a a change, though I can't remember my original 3 tbh. Pretty sure PRIME is there though and they'll need to be replaced I suppose considering they're not making anything new. Gonna check out an ICW episode in the near future though. Noticed they had a show with Devitt on it. I love me some Prince Devitt. Scottish accents are lovely too (Yes I realize that I'm probably the only person who you'll ever see saying that).


----------



## RoosterSmith

Not at all. Scottish women? Fuck! 

Scottish men? The exact opposite. 

Anyhoozle, take your time.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Sam, you of all people should love them. It's basically Adventure Time come to life. Them and The Hooligans and a pretty cool match at the last IWA MS show.


This is a fair comment cause I do LOVE Adventure Time. The big problem is that this isn't a cartoon. These are two adults portraying characters that they clearly aren't. When they aren't biting people and hi-5ing opponents I like them just fine but that stuff irks me. 

PS: Hooligans are wicked cool.


----------



## Lane

To be honest, Iggy does look like a young dude and now Kerry has shaved off his awesome beard. I really do recommend the last IWA show. Really good Danny Cannon vs Michael Elgin match, Jimmy Jacobs and Reed Bentley shoot fight, IOU vs Hooligans where one Hooligan did an asai moonsault and a one man spanish fly, and a great Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley match right after a really good 4 way with Kyle O'Reilly vs Drake Younger vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose. Also, Kongo Kong puts Heidi Lovelace through a table. So many good things about that show.


----------



## Concrete

Did you say INDIE SHOOT FIGHT?!?!

I have Heartbreak on MP4 so I'll watch that and see how I'm feeling about it. Looked like my kind of show though.


----------



## Lane

Yeah, the shoot fight was weird. Jimmy was in a tag match against Josh Crane. Crane did a weird zig zag move off the turnbuckle onto the ring and looked like he caught Jimmy in the eye. Jimmy immediately yells out "MOTHER FUCKER!" and begins to kick his legs like a small child when Crane tries to go for the pin. Crane tags in Trik Davis. Him and Jimmy do their deal. Cranes on the outside. Jimmy throws a really stiff baseball slide to him. Whatever. Trik and Jimmy keep doing their thing. Crane on the other side of the ring working with BJ Whitmer. Jacobs blast him again with another stiff baseball slide. Starts putting the boots to him hard right in front of Bentley who is handcuffed to a fan do to a raffle gimmick. Bentley slaps Jimmy with his free hand. Jimmy peppers him with punches busting Bentleys lip. Bentley bitch slaps him again knocking Jimmy into some chairs and Jimmy picks up a chair about to strike Bentley. God bless Trik Davis. He comes out, knees Jimmy and Jimmy completely no sells it and they just kind of stand there until Trik slides into the ring. Jimmy climbs onto the apron. Sunset flip to the inside, counter, pin. Weird match.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Huh. Now I'm halfway sold on that. Curiosity getting the better of me.


----------



## RoosterSmith

shoot fight? interesting. jimmy involved? more interesting.

I wouldn't be opposed to having one of these on the card of any event. Don't say it's real or anything becaus that would mess up the mythology of wrestling. 

But people would know and the contrasting styles would be cool. 



RoosterSmith said:


> Not at all. Scottish women? Fuck!
> 
> Scottish men? The exact opposite.


Just wanted to be clear here. This wasn't a clear post. 

What I meant to say was, Scottish accents one women, I find very attractive. 

While on men it seems awesome in a different way, a "what the hell did he just say way."


----------



## Concrete

I was thinking shoot style vs straight shooting on each other.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USA, Reality of Wrestling just posted the first episode from a new show called High Octane. 

I'd say they were ripping off future stars of wrestling but then ... nobody ever heard of future stars of wrestling! haha! 

No but seriously, what do you think about this? Haven't seen it yet but I think it's a way to appease the Internet fans by giving them promos and one match. they can't show their TV show anymore but at least we get this. 

I'm fine with that, I get it. But I'm surprised the channel doesn't wanna put the episodes online a month after they air, either on Booker's channel or a Youtube channel of their own. 

Anyway, will have to watch that eventually.


----------



## USAUSA1

Going to check it out later.


----------



## sXeMope

Looks like Narcis Saint won't be returning to LCW... https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=720469754642239&id=199982613357625


Shit. He was really picking up some steam in LCW. I feel like he could have been a legit title contender by mid-Season 3.

On a side note: Doug Williams is coming here. I may actually have to leave my house to go to this.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ladies and Gentlemen we have two new promotions to this list. 

One is New Heights Wrestling which I added last week. Just forgot to mention it. not bad, I have it coming in at number 22 on this list. However, recent failings of other promotions have bumped it up to 19. 

And we got another PWX from the south. 

Pro Wrestling eXpress. Ironically, also posting on Vimeo as opposed to YOutube. Will have to check this out sometime, for now it will go on as unranked. Here it is ... https://vimeo.com/user5095057/videos

WE might have three if anyone knows about this IWA wrestling that is supposedly coming back to TV for the first time since the seventies:

http://www.pr.com/press-release/547789

Supposedly they'll be back in May. 

And has anyone heard about Extreme Rising/Reunion? They were supposed to get a local deal. 

And nothing to do with anything, but anybody else digging that House of Hardcore is doing three shows this year? One with Kelly Kelly in it? I just like that they're growing. That's pretty cool. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Going to check it out later.


Oh, man, that was awful. Not a big fan of that. When will people learn that we don't wanna see wrestling school students wrestle? 

Cool venue though, like that a lot better than the one from the real show. 



sXeMope said:


> Looks like Narcis Saint won't be returning to LCW... https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=720469754642239&id=199982613357625
> 
> 
> Shit. He was really picking up some steam in LCW. I feel like he could have been a legit title contender by mid-Season 3.
> 
> On a side note: Doug Williams is coming here. I may actually have to leave my house to go to this.


Have no idea what to make of that facebook post. Did you say once that they reomoved him from their roster? If not he might do both.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't know if I would consider IWA an indy. It used to be a WWE developmental league and it had two tv shows just a few years ago.

I watch the latest episode of SMoky MOuntain. Richards powerbomb to Brent on the apron was crazy. I love Kincaid interview, he's been the champion for over 400 days but in the past year hasn't felt like a champion because he lost twice to Chase Owens and barely squeak by other guys.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't know if I would consider IWA an indy. It used to be a WWE developmental league and it had two tv shows just a few years ago.
> 
> I watch the latest episode of SMoky MOuntain. Richards powerbomb to Brent on the apron was crazy. I love Kincaid interview, he's been the champion for over 400 days but in the past year hasn't felt like a champion because he lost twice to Chase Owens and barely squeak by other guys.


stevie Richards? what else has been going on there? big story lines? feuds?


----------



## Concrete

I'm considering IWA an indie until we see it. 

Extreme Rising is the definition of "WHAT THE FUCK?!". Were suppose to tape at their last event but something happened and then it wasn't. Don't know if they are still going to be able to get on TV after the next event. 

Some considerably big news for my favorite Indie TV promotion, SAW, they will have a NWA World Title defense from Kojima. I know he won't face Plunkett but my god would that be the best. I have this fear they are going to give it to Erikson. And then yet again maybe a SAW regular isn't getting that shot for all I know.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Have no idea what to make of that facebook post. Did you say once that they reomoved him from their roster? If not he might do both.


I can guarantee that he won't do both. There's way too much politics in the local scene and he's a fly-in. He was removed from the roster page but I assumed that was because he wasn't at the show that they took the roster pics at. This makes me worry about Storm Front, Tristan Slater and Max Power.


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA CIW posted two episodes and both were really good.

Episode 26
Frank Stalletto and Kris Korvis vs. "Grizzly" House Jones and Buzz Manson
Louie Perez vs. NWA Midwest Heavyweight Champion Sebastian Rose
Trey Miguel vs. Jack Thriller vs. NWA World Junior Heavyweight Champion Chase Owens
All the matches took place at NWA Wrestlerama

episode 27
Sebastian Rose vs. Bryan Castle
Austin Manix vs. Krimson
Nitro vs. NWA National Heavyweight Champion Lou Marconi for the National title from Wrestlerama

On episode 26, all the matches were decent to good. The main event was the best match on the show with Chase Owens looking like a star. I think he might be one of the first signings for Global Force especially if Devin Driscoll scouting for them.

Episode 27, we got some good heel work from Rose. Austin Manix vs. Krimson was having a good match until the ending. Nitro vs. Lou for the National title was the best match from both shows. These two had a war and was brawling all over the place. I think since this feud started, the National title switch hands every match between the two. This is probably the number 2 feud in the NWA behind the New Japan vs. NWA angle.

Kojima coming to SAW is awesome. They have over a month to hype the match. He will probably face Rob Conway but I hope its Damien Wayne.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Extreme Rising is the definition of "WHAT THE FUCK?!".
> 
> Some considerably big news for my favorite Indie TV promotion, SAW, they will have a NWA World Title defense from Kojima. I know he won't face Plunkett but my god would that be the best. I have this fear they are going to give it to Erikson. And then yet again maybe a SAW regular isn't getting that shot for all I know.


Well good for SAW. I'm gonna try and not be a wet blanket about how cool the NWA belt or a traveling champ is. 

But there's no way/no how anyone can make me see that belt as more important than SAW's title! YEEEE-HAAAAWWWWWW!!!! 

As for Extreme Rising's "What the Fuck" ideology ... THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I'M INTO! Hope they can find a way to make that work. Bummed that whatever happened happened ... 



sXeMope said:


> I can guarantee that he won't do both. There's way too much politics in the local scene and he's a fly-in. He was removed from the roster page but I assumed that was because he wasn't at the show that they took the roster pics at. This makes me worry about Storm Front, Tristan Slater and Max Power.


Man, that sucks to hear. I know this is stereotyping but when I think about Canada I like to think of it as a magical place where everyone always gets along and mates doggy style so everyone involved can still watch the hockey game ... 

(Is that offensive? I _feel_ like that's offensive. Apologies in advance if that's offensive. I like Doggy Style, I think it's fine ... )

It makes me nervous when Canadians fight. But to be honest, I just didn't see much from Saint. He was just okay, made a wee bit interesting by having a lady friend manager. (Oh, the Macho Man/Elizabeth rip offs that could have been!)

I think LCW has more interesting guys up there. Just wish that would use them more. 



USAUSA1 said:


> NWA CIW posted two episodes and both were really good.
> 
> Episode 26
> Frank Stalletto and Kris Korvis vs. "Grizzly" House Jones and Buzz Manson
> Louie Perez vs. NWA Midwest Heavyweight Champion Sebastian Rose
> Trey Miguel vs. Jack Thriller vs. NWA World Junior Heavyweight Champion Chase Owens
> All the matches took place at NWA Wrestlerama
> 
> episode 27
> Sebastian Rose vs. Bryan Castle
> Austin Manix vs. Krimson
> Nitro vs. NWA National Heavyweight Champion Lou Marconi for the National title from Wrestlerama
> 
> On episode 26, all the matches were decent to good. The main event was the best match on the show with Chase Owens looking like a star. I think he might be one of the first signings for Global Force especially if Devin Driscoll scouting for them.
> 
> Episode 27, we got some good heel work from Rose. Austin Manix vs. Krimson was having a good match until the ending. Nitro vs. Lou for the National title was the best match from both shows. These two had a war and was brawling all over the place. I think since this feud started, the National title switch hands every match between the two. This is probably the number 2 feud in the NWA behind the New Japan vs. NWA angle.
> 
> Kojima coming to SAW is awesome. They have over a month to hype the match. He will probably face Rob Conway but I hope its Damien Wayne.


Dude, thanks for the review. Pretty awesome. 

I had to check out CIW because of it, and because it's ranked so high I just had to see what all the fuss was about. 

Great crowd. I don't wanna criticize management because if they get a crowd like that ... they gotta be doing something right. But I just think the venue could have been presented better. Maybe kill the lights? GEt some flood lights? 

I know they need the bleachers for obvious reasons but maybe the could keep the hard camera on the other side so we don't see all that space. I don't know ...

My favorite part was the fight going on at 36:48 ... Not by the wrestlers but by the rambunctious school children who thought it was more fun to wrestle themselves than watch Chase Ownens defend the World Title. 

Love the belt by the way, much more than I like the NWA Heavyweight belt. 

matches were just meh though. Especially the first one. Jesus. 

Like the big biker dude though. 

I don't think I'll be following this up but keep us posted. Mayhap something cool will happen in the future.


----------



## Concrete

Its WHAT THE FUCK, not in the sense of the product but everything surrounding the promotion is UGH! Like shows getting cancelled, TV show not coming through as announced, ect.


----------



## sXeMope

Extreme Rising has always been lulzworthy. Only good thing they did was bring Bestia and Pesadilla to the US. Only thing they'll be remembered for 10 years from now is being the first promotion to run in The Arena after it opened.



RoosterSmith said:


> Man, that sucks to hear. I know this is stereotyping but when I think about Canada I like to think of it as a magical place where everyone always gets along and mates doggy style so everyone involved can still watch the hockey game ...
> 
> (Is that offensive? I _feel_ like that's offensive. Apologies in advance if that's offensive. I like Doggy Style, I think it's fine ... )
> 
> It makes me nervous when Canadians fight. But to be honest, I just didn't see much from Saint. He was just okay, made a wee bit interesting by having a lady friend manager. (Oh, the Macho Man/Elizabeth rip offs that could have been!)
> 
> I think LCW has more interesting guys up there. Just wish that would use them more.


I've never liked Hockey so I wouldn't know.


Saint wasn't *great* but he was over with the younger fans and probably could have made a decent main eventer. Seems like they were going that way with him too with him teaming with Fantastic on the S02 finale. I don't know the details of his departure but I think losing Jessica Priest really killed everything they had for him. I'm pretty sure they were a legit thing and broke up which is why she disappeared with no explanation. They could have done so much with Saint/Priest/Power IMO. Most of which may have been so obvious that Stevie Wonder could see it coming, but at least it's something with substance. Something to catch the attention of the casual fans, while at the same time putting Power over with the kids as the proverbial "bad guy".

Irrelevant but here's a poster for the next show.
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...109_571231052975920_5345514559943825233_n.jpg

Cool seeing Phoenix on a poster. Liked what I've seen of him. Hopefully he does things. Not a fan of Kilgrave's new attire. Looks too Lord Tensai-esque. Much preferred the hand painted facemask and jumpsuit. Looked like a member of Slipknot or something but it was a cool look.


----------



## Concrete

You think people will remember or care about Extreme Rising running the arena after it opened? Cause unless someone better runs it then the last thing remembered with it will be Evolve 10.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Guys, in the past I've not put DOA Wrestling in here. The idea being that this is thread for "Wrestling Shows," meaning that the thing people would watch from here would be a produced, edited, "show." Not Raw footage from a live event. 

However, DOA has recently added commentary. They also post promos on their youtube channel. 

I kind of compare them to Resistance Pro, where they give a lot away for free, presumably to promote their next live show. I don't know if they do DVDs. 

I'm gonna put it in. But I'm open to your opinion on wether or not I should. The most recent thing they've done is Davey Richards Vs. Ethan HD. Here it is ... 






***

Now about Pro Wrestling eXpress ... 

I haven't watched it but I'm gonna advise that you never do because earlier today a Rooster from the future arrived in present day via a time traveling dirt bike. 

He told me that the show sucked and to tell ya'll not to watch it. Then he dropped dead before my eyes. 

Autopsy results showed he died of boredom. 

Boredom. 

So don't watch that. 





sXeMope said:


> Saint wasn't *great* but he was over with the younger fans and probably could have made a decent main eventer. Seems like they were going that way with him too with him teaming with Fantastic on the S02 finale. I don't know the details of his departure but I think losing Jessica Priest really killed everything they had for him. I'm pretty sure they were a legit thing and broke up which is why she disappeared with no explanation. They could have done so much with Saint/Priest/Power IMO. Most of which may have been so obvious that Stevie Wonder could see it coming, but at least it's something with substance. Something to catch the attention of the casual fans, while at the same time putting Power over with the kids as the proverbial "bad guy".
> 
> Irrelevant but here's a poster for the next show.
> https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...109_571231052975920_5345514559943825233_n.jpg
> 
> Cool seeing Phoenix on a poster. Liked what I've seen of him. Hopefully he does things. Not a fan of Kilgrave's new attire. Looks too Lord Tensai-esque. Much preferred the hand painted facemask and jumpsuit. Looked like a member of Slipknot or something but it was a cool look.


I agree. Could have done a lot with Priest. However, she wasn't very "on." I watch a guy like Eddie Kingston, wether he's in the ring or on the mic, and I say, "That guys is on!" He is in character, he has occupied the skin of another human being. 

With Jessica, I never felt like she was performing. It's kind of the feeling I get with Eva Marie from the WWE. It's like she's a shy teenager kind of going through the motions. 

BTW, I have no problems with obvious angles if they're entertaining. Haha. 

I think I remember Pheonix, is he the guy that cut that kick ass promo in season 2 and bombed with his match? 

I remember when they announced Killgrave. Reminded me of the gimp from pulp fiction. And that's a compliment.


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> You think people will remember or care about Extreme Rising running the arena after it opened? Cause unless someone better runs it then the last thing remembered with it will be Evolve 10.


I don't mean in terms of show quality. No matter what happens to them, they'll always be able to say that they were the first to run in The Arena when it re-opened. 

Of course with that being said, 10 years from now the only people who will remember that will probably be Shane Douglas and the people in Customer Service lines at Target and fans at WWE Live Events who happen to encounter him.



RoosterSmith said:


> I agree. Could have done a lot with Priest. However, she wasn't very "on." I watch a guy like Eddie Kingston, wether he's in the ring or on the mic, and I say, "That guys is on!" He is in character, he has occupied the skin of another human being.
> 
> With Jessica, I never felt like she was performing. It's kind of the feeling I get with Eva Marie from the WWE. It's like she's a shy teenager kind of going through the motions.
> 
> BTW, I have no problems with obvious angles if they're entertaining. Haha.
> 
> I think I remember Pheonix, is he the guy that cut that kick ass promo in season 2 and bombed with his match?
> 
> I remember when they announced Killgrave. Reminded me of the gimp from pulp fiction. And that's a compliment.


Priest did her job I feel. Typical valet. I'm not sure she had any real experience in wrestling prior to it. She moonlighted as a merch girl while she was valeting Saint but she disappeared completely it seems.

I think that is Phoenix. His match with Loco you're referring to? I thought it was okay. It was cool seeing Loco again. Not a big fan of him but he's a fun character from the older days in the local scene. Ironically, the guy under the mask is probably one of my favorites in the promotion. I won't spoil it but yeah.

I like Kilgrave's look personally but the name is stupid. Probably one of the few wrestling names in wrestling I've seen that's stupider than Spidar Boodrow.


----------



## Concrete

That's like saying I'll be remembered for being the first person to watch binge watch the second season of Adventure Time on Netflix


----------



## sXeMope

Depends how you look at I guess. It's not a big thing by any means but it's a pretty cool thing to be able to say I think. 

AAW Pro Wrestling S01 E07







AAW: Professional Wrestling Redefined

Episode 7 - 4/16/14

Shane Hollister vs. Juntai Miller
Silas Young vs. Eddie Kingston

www.aawrestling.com
www.twitter.com/aawpro
www.facebook.com/aawpro
www.prowrestlingtees.com/aawpro


----------



## Concrete

Maybe there is a greater amount of people who put any value into it than I.


----------



## RoosterSmith

hey guys, as some of you might remember this thread was created out of Conky's orgional "Best Youtube channels" for wrestling thread. 

In that thread a guy who's name came up was a character called Cubsfan. Check out his tube channel here ...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyTRLPauncBCj5DSFED169g

I'm not a 100% sure about this but I think he posts EVERY EPISODE of the AAA and the CMLL. I don't follow this, although I just recently subscribed, but if he does this on a regular basis, like every week or whatever ... 

I'm thinking that we could put those three promotions on our list. And it likes like at least one other one too. 

What do ya'll think? 

It's a bit different because they aren't official accounts from those promotions. However, at the same time, I don't think we'd be hurting anybody because AAA wrestling doesn't air their stuff here anyway. CMLL does, so it's a bit murky there. 

I don't know. I'm torn. What do you guys think? 

***






Funk puts his seal of approval on VCW Virginia. 

No new episode yet, disapointed. But I'm sure it's coming. 

Also bummed out that CWE hasn't put out an episode in a while. Hope everything's okay there. 



sXeMope said:


> Depends how you look at I guess. It's not a big thing by any means but it's a pretty cool thing to be able to say I think.
> 
> AAW Pro Wrestling S01 E07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAW: Professional Wrestling Redefined
> 
> Episode 7 - 4/16/14
> 
> Shane Hollister vs. Juntai Miller
> Silas Young vs. Eddie Kingston
> 
> www.aawrestling.com
> www.twitter.com/aawpro
> www.facebook.com/aawpro
> www.prowrestlingtees.com/aawpro


You said it wrong. It's not "Silas Young Vs. Eddie Kingston." 

It's ... SILAS "MOTHER FUCKING YOUNG! THE LAST REAL MAN IN PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING FINALLY GETS HIS HANDS ON THAT SON OF A BITCH EDDIEKINGSTON!" YOUNG VS. EDDIE KINGSTON!!! 

GET EXCITED EVERYONE!!! GET EXCITED! 

THIS IS THE FUED OF THE YEAR SO FAR! IT HAPPENED LAST YEAR BUT WHO CARES!? ITS STILL COUNTS! 

EVERYONE WATCH THIS!!! EVERYONE WATCH THIS !!! PROMISE! EVERYONE WATCH THIS!!!!


----------



## Concrete

I wouldn't simply because I have no idea how to tell the CMLL shows apart. CubsFan is DA BOMB dough. Pretty much has become what I consider the greatest gift to the internet since porn.

FUN FACT: I think AAA does put some TV sorta thing on their YouTube.

ANOTHER FUN FACT:Kingston vs Young is still happening. Oh and it is gonna be in DA CAGE ON MAY 2ND!!!


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I wouldn't simply because I have no idea how to tell the CMLL shows apart. CubsFan is DA BOMB dough. Pretty much has become what I consider the greatest gift to the internet since porn.
> 
> FUN FACT: I think AAA does put some TV sorta thing on their YouTube.
> 
> ANOTHER FUN FACT:Kingston vs Young is still happening. Oh and it is gonna be in DA CAGE ON MAY 2ND!!!


I should have known one war wouldn't settle the score ... 

I'll look into the AAA. Cubsfan is putting on the entire episode, I think, I gotta add up the minutes. It is hard thought, to find out which is which, or to find out if you accidently skipped an AAA event while sifting through. I hope Sexy Star is in AAA. She's awesome. 

There's porn on the internet? Man, we live in amazing times!


----------



## sXeMope

AAA has a show called Sin Limite that they post online to their official YouTube (luchalibreaaatv)


----------



## Concrete

sXeMope said:


> AAA has a show called Sin Limite that they post online to their official YouTube (luchalibreaaatv)


Okay, so that's what I was talking about haha. Honestly I don't have much interest in AAA but if they become part of the thread for having a full show I might try once in awhile. 

And yeah man, all free porn. It is pretty amazing indeed.


----------



## USAUSA1

I personally love AAA but I think we have a lucha thread for that. And yes, TheCubsFan and AAA put their shows on youtube but I like AAA youtube stream better because its more clear. TheCubsFans is usually recording shows from the internet live feeds I think? 

Nathan Favel reviewing CWFH for Wrestling Observer since TCW went belly up. Still can't get into CWFH.

AAA, CMLL Terra show and CadenaTres show would easily be top 3 compare to any promotion on here. Its not fair to these indies.


----------



## RoosterSmith

AAW is rated R for Real Wrestling Fans. Haha. I dug that nice little addition to the opening sequence. Which is two minutes long for some reason. 

Anybody really digging this concept that Eddie Kingston wants to die? I mean, Jesus! What do you do with a guy like that? 

Phil Colvin called this show "the most anticipated grudge match in the TV show's history. Something like that. WHAT AN UNDERSTATEMENT. 

Hollister Vs. Miller wasn't as good as Hollister Vs. Kendrick. Flip Kendrick was the shit. Still, decent match. A lot of kicking. What stood out to me was the commentary team saying Miller was a lot like Loki, just no as much of a dick. 

I like how Hollister supposedly beat Callahan clean a while back. It's referenced here. 

Miller's modified Bulldog was cool beans off the springboard. Lot's of spring boarding in this company. 

Random though: How cool is the faux hawk? I wonder if I can get away with that ...

Also liked Miller's Dragon Suplex with the two big boots. Cool bit there. 

And I'm always a fan of Hollister's package driver. Cool move. 

Fun Fact, the package driver is my finisher in WWE2K14 ... a game that I have over ten matches in ... 

(Why do wrestling games suck these days? Bring back No Mercy!!!)



Spoiler: AAW



I can't complain about this but Miller had the champ beat. Outside interference kept the ref from counting. This has rarely happened in the AAW but all the same, left a bad taste in my mouth. Come on, HOllister, you're supposed to be better than that.



Love Silas Young's Rape you over the mat promo. Complimented Eddie Kingston's rape your gramma promo nicely. 

Gotta love the way Silas took it to Eddie early. Going to the body pushing him out of the ring, atomic dropping his taint on the guard rail ..

WHY THE HELL WOULD ST. HOLMES CHOOSE THIS WEEK TO GO ON VACATION!? And who was the other commentator? He was good. Did Collvin move to color or did Colvin always do color commentary? Either way, that team works well too. 

Funny moments on commentary when you find out they were drinking during the match and Brooke Hogan and AJ Styles might have been in attendance. 

Shitty on Philly is probably deserved but ... low blow, AAW. Low Blow.

I legit didn't know that Magnum TA was actually okay. I thought he was paralyzed. Good to know. What an odd conversation though. 

Belly to back suplex by Kingston was cool. Nagasaki rolls by Silas were better. 

Eddie should move away from the backfists. I don't dig those. Don't look great. 

Val Malone on the other hand? Looks fantastic. I didn't realize how attractive she was in episode 2. Did they hire a new Val Malone? haha. Loved the little black number. At 40:41 someone throws something at her. Who would do that? Not a Philadelphian, I'll tell you that, Chicago. 

Kingston's promo with Colon was cool. 

Not the best episode of AAW this week. Kind of a let down. Two cheap wins. One for the title. And quite frankly, Silas/Kingston wasn't as good as Silas/ Del Sol. 

This is the second Eddie Kingston match that I've not been too happy with. Liked the main event at Anniversario though. 





sXeMope said:


> AAA has a show called Sin Limite that they post online to their official YouTube (luchalibreaaatv)





Concrete said:


> Okay, so that's what I was talking about haha. Honestly I don't have much interest in AAA but if they become part of the thread for having a full show I might try once in awhile.
> 
> And yeah man, all free porn. It is pretty amazing indeed.


Cool. That's the one I'll use here then. Good to know. After researching promotions from the US, Canada, Western and Eastern Europe, perhaps I have a blind spot in Mexico? 

Don't know how though, I did look at at least the big Mexican promotions and their Youtube. Guess I just missed it. 



USAUSA1 said:


> I personally love AAA but I think we have a lucha thread for that. And yes, TheCubsFan and AAA put their shows on youtube but I like AAA youtube stream better because its more clear. TheCubsFans is usually recording shows from the internet live feeds I think?
> 
> Nathan Favel reviewing CWFH for Wrestling Observer since TCW went belly up. Still can't get into CWFH.
> 
> AAA, CMLL Terra show and CadenaTres show would easily be top 3 compare to any promotion on here. Its not fair to these indies.


Traditional Championship Wrestling is done? For good? That would suck. 

Tell you what though, AAA wrestling would not be far from the top of the list, but they wouldn't be that far up there. There's like six or seven on here that I'd pick over them. Their in ring product is great but their storytelling model stinks to high heaven. 

I think the US version will fix that though, from what I've heard.


----------



## USAUSA1

I feel this thread is to highlight and support smaller promotions. Plus, AAA and CMLL have their own thread. If we add AAA and CMLL, you should add Ring of Honor to the list as well.

Where the F I been? AWF Shockwave is pretty solid and have some good characters. 

Episode 55 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O6lmOoLz1o
Apostle vs. Antonio Marquez, Apostle is a great gimmick and wrestler. Antonio almost killed himself and the audience this match with a sick dive. Really good match

Randy Raynes vs. UDO, okay match. I like UDO

Sepio vs Ricky Love, Sepio is a star that must be on WWE radar. The fans love him and Ricky got some good heat. Okay match.

They had backstage segments(not interviews but actual segments) throughout the show. I feel this show is going to fill the void for TCW.

My new top 3(excluding AAA and CMLL)
1. AWF Shockwave
2. NWA CIW
3. NWA Smoky Mountain


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I feel this thread is to highlight and support smaller promotions. Plus, AAA and CMLL have their own thread. If we add AAA and CMLL, you should add Ring of Honor to the list as well.
> 
> Where the F I been? AWF Shockwave is pretty solid and have some good characters.
> 
> Episode 55 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O6lmOoLz1o
> Apostle vs. Antonio Marquez, Apostle is a great gimmick and wrestler. Antonio almost killed himself and the audience this match with a sick dive. Really good match
> 
> Randy Raynes vs. UDO, okay match. I like UDO
> 
> Sepio vs Ricky Love, Sepio is a star that must be on WWE radar. The fans love him and Ricky got some good heat. Okay match.
> 
> They had backstage segments(not interviews but actual segments) throughout the show. I feel this show is going to fill the void for TCW.
> 
> My new top 3(excluding AAA and CMLL)
> 1. AWF Shockwave
> 2. NWA CIW
> 3. NWA Smoky Mountain


Traditional Championship Wrestling is done for sure? How do you know? 

This thread is for any promotion that people can watch on the internet for free. Ring of Honor has been on this list forever. 

I watched quite a bit of AWF episodes. Sometimes they have cool backstage segments where they run around the high school they shoot their shows at. Pretty cool. 

I love the Australian Commentator. He's always hungover. More promotions should put that kind of work into their commentators. For the most part though, it's just subpar matches. They get big crowds but have a shitty production. 

I'll update your big three but I gotta tell you buddy, if you think AWF and Smokey Mountain are interesting, YOU GOTTA CHECK OUT THE OTHER BIG THREE'S ON HERE, BRO! 

If you've never sampled AAW, start with episode 2. 

I just can't believe anyone dug AWF that much that they put them in the top three. Not ragging on you, I just wanna hear how, I'm intrigued.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think its time to give up on TCW. They haven't done a show since November if you don't count the Midsouth fest. Most of the roster is wrestling in NWA Texas promotions now. I know you looking for an official announcement but knowing how TCW operates they will never give you anything. Just look at their facebook page, fans keep asking and they haven't respond yet.

I watch every promotion on your list(I didn't notice Ring of Honor). We all have different tastes. I thought the ICW shows you love was lackluster. I can't get into CWFH for the life of me. Portland Uncut was on and off, but good overall(we need an update on WCWC). I've seen two AAW episodes and nothing grasp me. Feel like I am watching a ROH B show. AAW and AWF both uses some of the same talent but the shows are completely different. I can't force myself to like AAW. Now I've only seen 2 episodes of AWF, I might grow out of it but right now they are the top of my indies tv shows right now.

Since you want to include every tv show that posted on the internet, my top 3 is;
1. AAA on Televisa
2. CMLL on Terra(Friday)
3. CMLL on Candenatres

That list not going to change until probably this fall.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I think its time to give up on TCW. They haven't done a show since November if you don't count the Midsouth fest. Most of the roster is wrestling in NWA Texas promotions now. I know you looking for an official announcement but knowing how TCW operates they will never give you anything. Just look at their facebook page, fans keep asking and they haven't respond yet.
> 
> I watch every promotion on your list(I didn't notice Ring of Honor). We all have different tastes. I thought the ICW shows you love was lackluster. I can't get into CWFH for the life of me. Portland Uncut was on and off, but good overall(we need an update on WCWC). I've seen two AAW episodes and nothing grasp me. Feel like I am watching a ROH B show. AAW and AWF both uses some of the same talent but the shows are completely different. I can't force myself to like AAW. Now I've only seen 2 episodes of AWF, I might grow out of it but right now they are the top of my indies tv shows right now.
> 
> Since you want to include every tv show that posted on the internet, my top 3 is;
> 1. AAA on Televisa
> 2. CMLL on Terra(Friday)
> 3. CMLL on Candenatres
> 
> That list not going to change until probably this fall.


Fair enough. Just surprised because the AWF is the last promotion I would have pegged you to like. I got you down as a technical wrestling fan, likes all the sports entertainment stuff ... BUT NOT TOO MUCH! More a fan of the in ring product. 

You can definitely help me out with the CMLL, I didn't know they have two shows . Can you link me to where you can watch them on the internet? Is it Cubsfan's channel?


----------



## USAUSA1

CMLL have 8 shows if I am not mistaken, https://www.youtube.com/user/thecubsfan/videos . 

My tastes varies, it depends on the wrestler,environment,storyline,etc.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> CMLL have 8 shows if I am not mistaken, https://www.youtube.com/user/thecubsfan/videos .
> 
> My tastes varies, it depends on the wrestler,environment,storyline,etc.


That's crazy man. A lot of content from the CMLL, and on top of that, there was already a lot of content from the Cubsfan's channel. 

Jeez, tell you what, why don't we count CMLL as one recommendation and you can fill up the third slot with something else you like. Whatcha think?


----------



## The Sane Psycho

RoosterSmith said:


> Cool, man. I'll put these in.
> 
> First episode, you say? Of ICW? What does that mean? You only watched the first episode of season 2? Or one episode period?
> 
> Anyway, man, welcome back. Hope you stick around.
> 
> I know this forum is rough but it's also the biggest. And the only one really. Only active one.
> 
> And everyone in this thread's really cool.


Yeah, I've only watched one episode.

TBH, I slightly prefer smaller forums over bigger ones. I know part of the reason is because that's what I'm used to, but I feel smaller forums also have more of an "everybody knows everybody" feel to them. I think this leads to better discussion, as everyone knows each other more and are closer. Saying that, Wrestling Forum is one of the exceptions. It's not perfect, but I still like it.


----------



## USAUSA1

WCWC first show will air on May 24th. Hopefully, it's similar to Portland Uncut.


----------



## Concrete

Watching Anarachy Wrestling. I've tried to watch it in the past but I just rarely can make it all the way through. It is often pretty bad but there's a couple guys I like in the promotion so I wanted to give it a go. So EPISODE 429 here we go. 



Spoiler: Anarchy



First up we have a female that I believe is heel talking about Todd Sexton who is a face trying to get revenge on some bad dudes. He goes on to face one of those bad guys in El Lariato. Or close to that. It isn't much of a match. Ends out of nowhere. Then BJ Hancock, another bad dude, comes out and him and Sexton go at it. The ref is still in there but isn't really doing anything. No idea if things transitioned into a match during the commercial break. 

After a commercial break we get Seth Delay vs. CB Suave(C)for the Television Championship. Hey this was a fun match. That automatically makes it a Top 3 contender. 

Hey we've got Anthony Henry and Shane Marks in a match. Commentators seem confident that this is gonna be good. It was never gonna be as good as advertised but it was still fun. Henry is an ROH-styled sorta guy. Marks is fat. I love fat wrestlers. Henry looked like the better of the two since Marks really didn't show anything crazy impressive though not bad. Wish he used more fatness. 

Main event is Shawn Tempers(C) vs. Bobby Moore for the Young Lions Championship. Shawn Tempers is a really good wrestler so high hopes. Okay, Tempers looked good. Match ended in a countout victory for Moore with both men being distracted by Ace Rockwell and Slim J. It is gonna be a 4-Way between all these guys at Hardcore Hell. There is a stip added to it but it would involve too much explaining that I don't wanna get into.



_*OVERALL: I've now seen one full episode and I'm glad I got through that first TERRIBLE section cause the show got pretty good after that. Honestly in one episode it has me thinking it could crack into my Top 3 sooner rather than later if this is the status quo for the company. I'm not a big fan of two midcard belts but we'll see how that works in the future for me with the TV and Young Lions titles. This show had three watchable matches so that kinda says that it is wrestling centric which I like but had a little bit of stuff at the beginning and end to make it not JUST that. One negative thing that isn't really about the show exactly is there are a LOT of commercial breaks which really hurt the flow of the show. Not only are there a lot of them they come in the middle of the action or INSTANTLY at the end of a match where it sorta takes the air out of anyone winning since I enjoy seeing a guy celebrate a little bit at least. Besides the editing of it I guess it was a fun episode and I'll be back for more. *_


----------



## RoosterSmith

My brain tells me that this "Promotion" will never be on this list. 

But my heart tells me it's ten times more interesting than a lot of the ones we already have. haha. 

just fast forward to the 13:24 mark. The match itself sucked but then it got good. 

Also, guys! Championship Wrestling from Hollyweird has a new episode out! All hail the dark lord Cthullu! 



Concrete said:


> _*OVERALL: I've now seen one full episode and I'm glad I got through that first TERRIBLE section cause the show got pretty good after that. Honestly in one episode it has me thinking it could crack into my Top 3 sooner rather than later if this is the status quo for the company. I'm not a big fan of two midcard belts but we'll see how that works in the future for me with the TV and Young Lions titles. This show had three watchable matches so that kinda says that it is wrestling centric which I like but had a little bit of stuff at the beginning and end to make it not JUST that. One negative thing that isn't really about the show exactly is there are a LOT of commercial breaks which really hurt the flow of the show. Not only are there a lot of them they come in the middle of the action or INSTANTLY at the end of a match where it sorta takes the air out of anyone winning since I enjoy seeing a guy celebrate a little bit at least. Besides the editing of it I guess it was a fun episode and I'll be back for more. *_


Fat Wrestler's for life! I know how you feel, Bro!

I must remember to change the name to Anarchy Wrestling. Thanks for the write up. 



The Sane Psycho said:


> Yeah, I've only watched one episode.
> 
> TBH, I slightly prefer smaller forums over bigger ones. I know part of the reason is because that's what I'm used to, but I feel smaller forums also have more of an "everybody knows everybody" feel to them. I think this leads to better discussion, as everyone knows each other more and are closer. Saying that, Wrestling Forum is one of the exceptions. It's not perfect, but I still like it.


Yeah, smaller forums have their advantages, no doubt. 

I gotta wonder though, Psycho, if this hurts the validity of the Big Three Ranking System. I mean, if you don't regularly watch the show, how can you recommend it to anyone, you know? 



USAUSA1 said:


> WCWC first show will air on May 24th. Hopefully, it's similar to Portland Uncut.


Good to hear. I wonder if we'll get it though. River City Wrestling has a show too but you can't see it online. 

Still not sure what to do about your big three, bud. Not sure if we should break things down by individual show or not. Then we'd have Eight CMLLs on the list. You wanna add a third promotion or should I put it in like that?


----------



## USAUSA1

Shawn Tempers still wrestle? He was pretty awesome too me in the past.

Top 3
1.AAA
2.CMLL
3.AWF


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Shawn Tempers still wrestle? He was pretty awesome too me in the past.
> 
> Top 3
> 1.AAA
> 2.CMLL
> 3.AWF


Alright cool. All updated. 

I took off Traditional Championship Wrestling because it's been three months. Three months is the yard stick I use to measure wether or not a company is done. I hope they come back though, and if they do, I'll hear about it and put them back. 

Ultra Championship Wrestling, has also not posted anything in a while. Gotta keep an eye on that. It's a shame, I liked their holiday special. 

I'm okay with using the Cubfan's site to add CMLL and the other company on the list, but if anyone isn't let me know. We'll have a debate about it. USA seems okay with it, he added it in his big three. But I remember you were a bit hesitant to included the three lucha libre companies, so if you wanna change your mind I understand. Last I heard Conky was against the use of Cubfan's channel too. I totally get that. 

That vote currently goes two to one in our little fledgling democracy. Haha. 

If Mope or any new guys/gals wanna get in on that, I'm cool with it. Majority will rule. Freedom will ring. 

AAA obviously has their own official channel, so no controversy there.


----------



## GothicBohemian

RoosterSmith said:


> My brain tells me that this "Promotion" will never be on this list.
> 
> But my heart tells me it's ten times more interesting than a lot of the ones we already have. haha.
> 
> just fast forward to the 13:24 mark. The match itself sucked but then it got good.


They even have their own web site with an online store selling replica CHW belts. Pretty legit. :lol
(I can’t hate on them. They probably love wrestling more than 90% of people in the world. And they’re pretty organized for backyard wrestlers.)


----------



## RoosterSmith

GothicBohemian said:


> They even have their own web site with an online store selling replica CHW belts. Pretty legit. :lol
> (I can’t hate on them. They probably love wrestling more than 90% of people in the world. And they’re pretty organized for backyard wrestlers.)


Oh, hell yeah, they're amazing.


Spoiler: A backyard company that no one would care about reading a spoiler for.



That girl is committed, getting her hair shaved liked that.



BTW, Gothic, it goes without saying, if you're familiar with any of these companies, and wanna recommend up to three of them, feel free to post your choices and alter the rankings. I know you said you only lurk but the door's always open.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> My brain tells me that this "Promotion" will never be on this list.
> 
> But my heart tells me it's ten times more interesting than a lot of the ones we already have. haha.
> 
> just fast forward to the 13:24 mark. The match itself sucked but then it got good.


Ahh..Backyard Wrestling. I've always liked that stuff. In a weird, somewhat shameful way. Kinda like the way most people like Nickelback, ya know?

Props to that girl for cutting her hair for a backyard match though. I wonder what she told people who asked her why she cut her hair?




RoosterSmith said:


> Yeah, smaller forums have their advantages, no doubt.
> 
> I gotta wonder though, Psycho, if this hurts the validity of the Big Three Ranking System. I mean, if you don't regularly watch the show, how can you recommend it to anyone, you know?
> ?


I've never felt this forum was particularly "big". Though in my defense I rarely leave the Other Wrestling section. Of the 1457 posts I currently have, I'd guess that only about 50 have been elsewhere on the boards. Shit, 1000 of them very well could have been in the Indy DVD thread.

---

Been watching some older EVOLVE shows lately. Not really a relevant thing at all, but is it just me or does Silas Young appear to have aged about 10 years since he cut his hair and shaved his beard?


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> Ahh..Backyard Wrestling. I've always liked that stuff. In a weird, somewhat shameful way. Kinda like the way most people like Nickelback, ya know?
> 
> Props to that girl for cutting her hair for a backyard match though. I wonder what she told people who asked her why she cut her hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never felt this forum was particularly "big". Though in my defense I rarely leave the Other Wrestling section. Of the 1457 posts I currently have, I'd guess that only about 50 have been elsewhere on the boards. Shit, 1000 of them very well could have been in the Indy DVD thread.
> 
> ---
> 
> Been watching some older EVOLVE shows lately. Not really a relevant thing at all, but is it just me or does Silas Young appear to have aged about 10 years since he cut his hair and shaved his beard?


"I lost a hair Vs. hair match. Now do you, or do you not want fries with that?" 

Silas Probably always looked like that. haha. 

It's definitely the biggest wrestling forum at least. The only active one. 

I banged around a writing forum that was bigger.


----------



## Lane

Word is S.O.W(another Arkansas based promotion) will be getting a tv deal soon. If that is true or not though remains to be seen.


----------



## GothicBohemian

RoosterSmith said:


> BTW, Gothic, it goes without saying, if you're familiar with any of these companies, and wanna recommend up to three of them, feel free to post your choices and alter the rankings. I know you said you only lurk but the door's always open.


I’m familiar with a few but not familiar enough that I have a way to select three I find outstanding with little knowledge of the majority. Much like I don’t snowflake rate in the MOTY and Media threads, I’ll leave the rankings to others. 

But carry on guys; I enjoy reading what the rest of you contribute.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Just a decent episode of CWF Hollywood this week. Kind of disapointed. What stood out the most here was how NONE of the matches were particularly entertaining. There were parts of the main event, toward the end, where the shit was hitting the fan that were pretty good. PP Ray is the shit and the Revolution is one of my fave teams. But even that kid of dragged. 

Nick Madrid Vs. Hobo should have been better. It started off so great, with Hobo cutting a decent promo. In his mind, he was fighting for Lincoln, Nick Madrids son. He wanted to beat some sense into Madrid, so Lincoln wouldn't grow up ashamed, and turn into a hobo himself. 

It's not logical but it's passionate and I appreciate that. 

Meanwhile Stu Stone, awesome on commentary, commented on how Nick Madrid was more "Nick Madrid" than he's ever been, and praised his new attitude as the fans chanted "you sold out" during his entrance.

But then they got in the ring and nothing happened. It was just two guys kicking each other until Vermin came out and ruined whatever would have been salvageable. 

Best part of that match was Stu Stone taking Todd's words out of context. THE HOBO GOT TURNED ON BY THE MANIMAL!!!

Then we got another cool promo from the Revolution. Where the Russian dude compared Pretty Peter Avalon to Justin Bieber. "You don't train, Peter Avalon! You only dance at your sexy parties!" Paraphrasing. But not by much. 

The three way match between Namaste, Dan Joseph and Fidel Bravo kind of sucked too. Namaste did a cool arm drag jumping off the ropes. I also liked his missle dropkick. Joseph turned a headstand into an elbow drop. Very cool. 

But it was all for naught as Bravo picked up a cheap victory. If you're keeping count, thats two in one episode. 

Thought we might get a Matt Striker match. Never saw one before so I was looking forward to that. No ****, but Matt looked in that Championship Wrestling from Hollywood shirt. I don't think I can pull it off but I'm gonna buy it anyway. YOU GOTTA TREAT YOURSELF!

We didn't get the match though Othello fucked it up and then we got an awkward moment with some dude called Rudy I never heard of. 

We did get to see Striker's flying forearm, flying clothesline, dropkick and back stabber though. The guy looks like he can go. 

The Suttun's took on Vermin in a six man. The most interesting Sutton, Ian, got trapped under the theater's stage and was out for the whole match, which sucked. The match, I mean, but losing him also sucked. 

I dug Hoss Hogg Sutton's Big Boot, Tito Esquidito's high impact move that went nameless and Johnny Goodtime's frog splash. But the match disolved into the third cheap victory of the night. 

At least PP Ray against the Revolution was interesting to watch. 

Vermin came out chasing the lady commissioner around the arena for some reason. This led to Peter Avalon getting thrown into her. He took her to the back for medical attention, which really wasn't his job and was also very inconvenient for him because he had to leave his tag partner alone. 

So if you see Pretty Peter on the street give him some props. That's a nice guy right there. 

Ray Rosas meanwhile got double teamed a lot. Revcolution did this cool alley oop neckbreaker move. 

Eventually Pete came back, hit some leg lariats. You know how he does. He hit one Revolution guy with a dropkick, and turned it into a moonsault to cover the other member. 

Then PP Ray hit their finisher, the "Drop Dead Gorgeous." 

This was match of the night. And PP Ray also took home best dressed for their snazzy tie die numbers. 

But then Rosas got up in Peter's face about leaving him hanging for most of the match. 

Peter was alike, "chick needed help, brah!" 

Rosas was all like, "Bullshit!" 

But then they made up and hugged it out at the crowd's request. 

Watching the WWE Network right now. This happened with the Mega Powers before they split up. They got into an argument, then they made up, but shit reared it's ugly head again. 

Home that doesn't happen here. Might have to keep an eye on this situation. 

BTW, after reading my one review might have to give this two stars instead of three. But hell, CWFH is charming as fuck. 





Lane said:


> Word is S.O.W(another Arkansas based promotion) will be getting a tv deal soon. If that is true or not though remains to be seen.


_Tell your ma! Tell you pa! Wrestling is coming back to_ ....

I can't do this. 

Hope it works out for that company. 





GothicBohemian said:


> I’m familiar with a few but not familiar enough that I have a way to select three I find outstanding with little knowledge of the majority. Much like I don’t snowflake rate in the MOTY and Media threads, I’ll leave the rankings to others.
> 
> But carry on guys; I enjoy reading what the rest of you contribute.


Right. But remember, Gothic. No one here actually watched ever company on this list. 

Why, you'd have to be the biggest loser in the world to watch *ALL* of them! Haha ... :side:

But you can always recommend the ones you like.


----------



## GothicBohemian

RoosterSmith said:


> Right. But remember, Gothic. No one here actually watched ever company on this list.
> 
> Why, you'd have to be the biggest loser in the world to watch *ALL* of them! Haha ... :side:
> 
> But you can always recommend the ones you like.


Maybe I’ll consider making my contribution at later point. Possibly eventually, when the mood hits…and when I’m not too lazy to write out my thoughts. Have to say, my hypothetical, _someday-in-the-future_ list might include CWFH.


----------



## RoosterSmith

BTW, one more thought on CWFH. 

If you're ring name is Dan Joseph ... 

and you don't have a mormon gimmick! 

You need to be repackaged. 

Jesus Christ! Was no one paying attention in the 80's? 

THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR! Now that was a ring name! 



GothicBohemian said:


> Maybe I’ll consider making my contribution at later point. Possibly eventually, when the mood hits…and when I’m not too lazy to write out my thoughts. Have to say, my hypothetical, _someday-in-the-future_ list might include CWFH.


I can see that. It's a solid promotion for the most part.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Silas Probably always looked like that. haha.


I don't know. He definitely looks older to me, though it may just be the "throwback" look he has these days with the slicked back hair and mustache. It's probably just me but he looks like an old school wrestler these days. Ya know, the ones who spend their days stretching greenies and going on profanity laced rants about current day wrestling. 


Not sure if it belongs here but Extreme Rising is dead. I won't bother re-posting everything but here's a link to my post in the Indy DVD thread
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/33271937-post2073.html


----------



## Concrete

DOWN WITH O'NEIL!


----------



## USAUSA1

4-19-14 episode of AAA no spoilers

Drago, Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake vs El Apache, Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie- short mix tag match. Not much too see here, always great to look at Faby Apache my favorite female wrestler of all time. 

Crazy Boy, Joe Lider, Niño Hamburguesa vs Demon Rocker, Machine Rocker, Soul Rocker-actually a fun match, Hamburguesa flying through the ropes is always a cool sight.

Angélico, Australian Suicide, Jack Evans vs Eterno, Pentagón Jr., Steve Pain-great match from them as usual. This match was to further the Pentagon and Austraiian Suicide feud.

Cibernético, Fénix, La Parka vs Black Warrior, el Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Jeff Jarrett- The match itself was your typical AAA main event brawl but this one had heat because Jeff Jarrett somehow make Mexicans angry similar to Floyd Mayweather. Perro and Fenix also made this match watchable. Surprising finish to this match as well. 

Good episode, nothing was really bad. I heard the next episode will be outstanding.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> 4-19-14 episode of AAA no spoilers
> 
> Drago, Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake vs El Apache, Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie- short mix tag match. Not much too see here, always great to look at Faby Apache my favorite female wrestler of all time.
> 
> Crazy Boy, Joe Lider, Niño Hamburguesa vs Demon Rocker, Machine Rocker, Soul Rocker-actually a fun match, Hamburguesa flying through the ropes is always a cool sight.
> 
> Angélico, Australian Suicide, Jack Evans vs Eterno, Pentagón Jr., Steve Pain-great match from them as usual. This match was to further the Pentagon and Austraiian Suicide feud.
> 
> Cibernético, Fénix, La Parka vs Black Warrior, el Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Jeff Jarrett- The match itself was your typical AAA main event brawl but this one had heat because Jeff Jarrett somehow make Mexicans angry similar to Floyd Mayweather. Perro and Fenix also made this match watchable. Surprising finish to this match as well.
> 
> Good episode, nothing was really bad. I heard the next episode will be outstanding.


Sounds good. Will have to check it. Haven't watched Jarrett wrestle in a long while. 

AAW was kind of shitty this week. Bound to happen eventually I guess. But next week should be good. Silas Vs. Kingston II !!!!

And also Shane Hollister against Jimmy Jacobs. Now, if I found Jimmy Jacobs interesting in Ring of Boredom ... Imagine how cool he's gonna be in AAW? 

(The doucebaggery is strong with me.)

Here's what I'm looking forward to this week ... shows that came out yesterday or today ...

GBG wrestling posted a two hour show. They've been really bad for the last three episodes. No idea why I'm even still subscribed to that channel. I guess I just REALLY like their show against Fight Club Finland. 
Pro Wrestling Extra posted something from the USWA. That channel tapes stuff from multiple promotions. I remember it being decent the last time I watched. 
ICW's femme fatals posted one eight minute match. 
It's been a long time since I saw Victory Commonwealth wrestling, will check this episode out. 
and of course, as USA pointed out, AAA wrestling. 

Should be a fun weekend. TNA and NXT will take up the rest of my designated wrestling hours this week, but then ... the WEEKEND! 

And if the wrestling disappoints, there's always the recreational drugs ... 

THE RECREATIONAL DRUGS!!!!


----------



## sXeMope

*AAW S01 E08*





Zero Gravity vs. Dan Lawrence/Markus Crane
We Are Here vs. Colt Cabana/Juntai Miller
Matt Cage vs. ACH

---

Add Titus to the list of guys who likely won't be back in LCW. He jumped to NPW, along with Narcis Saint. Not saying they won't be back, but it seems unlikely to me. LCW seems to have picked up "The Big Picture" Chris Cooke and Brandon Flip as well. Never saw Cooke wrestle but saw Flip once and he was nothing amazing.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> *AAW S01 E08*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Gravity vs. Dan Lawrence/Markus Crane
> We Are Here vs. Colt Cabana/Juntai Miller
> Matt Cage vs. ACH
> 
> ---
> 
> Add Titus to the list of guys who likely won't be back in LCW. He jumped to NPW, along with Narcis Saint. Not saying they won't be back, but it seems unlikely to me. LCW seems to have picked up "The Big Picture" Chris Cooke and Brandon Flip as well. Never saw Cooke wrestle but saw Flip once and he was nothing amazing.


What did you think of AAW8? I thought it was their worse one yet. Not much happened, and a kind of waste of Colt Cabana money. I understand he's more expensive than most. 

He did that cool fireman carry thing on the ropes. Does anyone know that name of that? That was cool. 

I admit I was pretty burnt out by the time they got to ACH so it could have just been me. The same thing happened when Elgin and the other guy ...


Spoiler: AAW



WON THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIPS!



But that match was awesome. 

***

Anyway, Titus does not ring a bell. Maybe I would know his face. 

How is this other promotion and why is there so much beef? Ya'll got a decent healthcare system, you live in a beautiful geographic region. 

Tell those promoters to squash it! SQUASH THAT BEEF, BOYS!


----------



## sXeMope

Titus is the tall guy with dreads. Only had like 4 matches. He wrestled Kiyoshi, T-Bone Jack Sloan, Sexton Phoenix and Max Power.





I feel like the promotions here have never gotten along. There have always been two separate ones to my knowledge (Except for a short time where they were combined). It's weird because they all seem to get along. Seems to be the promoters that have the real problem with each other.


----------



## GothicBohemian

RoosterSmith said:


> BTW, Gothic, it goes without saying, if you're familiar with any of these companies, and wanna recommend up to three of them, feel free to post your choices and alter the rankings. I know you said you only lurk but the door's always open.


Here you go. No extensive write up as to why – I’ve exhausted my wrestling critique energies with TDL today. 

CWFH
ICW - Do they still count? If not, sub in Resistance Pro
I'll say AAW, but I'll add a mention for Legend City – I have to; it’s an East Coast Canada thing.


----------



## RoosterSmith

hey guys? What do ya'll think about the Premier Wreslting Xperiance. 

Seems to me like it should be more popular than it is. Right up your alley if You're a SAW fan, I would think. 

They do quite a lot with the production, the wrestling is solid, if slow paced and boring at times, and they even throw old Rooster a bone every now and again by having the occasional immature comments and funny backstage segment. 

I don't often check in on them because it's on Vimeo instead of Youtube. Reckon that might be some of the problem. 



sXeMope said:


> Titus is the tall guy with dreads. Only had like 4 matches. He wrestled Kiyoshi, T-Bone Jack Sloan, Sexton Phoenix and Max Power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the promotions here have never gotten along. There have always been two separate ones to my knowledge (Except for a short time where they were combined). It's weird because they all seem to get along. Seems to be the promoters that have the real problem with each other.


I think LCW will be okay. Not missing anything. Sucks to hear about that. But it is the wrestling business. 



GothicBohemian said:


> Here you go. No extensive write up as to why – I’ve exhausted my wrestling critique energies with TDL today.
> 
> CWFH
> ICW - Do they still count? If not, sub in Resistance Pro
> I'll say AAW, but I'll add a mention for Legend City – I have to; it’s an East Coast Canada thing.


Great minds think alike. I reckon that's pretty much mine as well. And I also have Resistance Pro on the outside looking in. Which They'll probably get, assuming their next episode is strong. ICW only showing highlights is kind of a drag. Can't wait for their next DVD to come out. 

Cool bean, Gothic. I'll put these in. 

What's TDL?


----------



## GothicBohemian

RoosterSmith said:


> What's TDL?


Sorry, it’s a wrestlingforum thing. :lol I forget not everyone visits the same sections on here. 

Anyway, it’s The Debate League. It’s not quite as geeky as it sounds…ok, yes it is, but it’s fun. Basically, a bunch of folks from here hold debate competitions in three different categories (social, sports and wrestling) with seeding and champions and trash talking and all that. A lot of the best posters who rarely venture out of different sections (or the chatbox) show up there.


----------



## USAUSA1

AWF Shockwave Sunday episode 56

There was backstage segments throughout the show to set up the matches. Tony Denucci told Savard to take out Damian.

Damian vs. Sammy Savard was a decent match but went a little too long. Damian is the Undertaker/Kane of the promotion, they even give him a dark entrance. Damian is a heel and Sammy seems like a tweener. 

Elite Championship match; Ariya Davari(Champion,heel) vs. Johnny Parks(babyface,veteran,52 years old). Johnny is super over with the locals. Davari is really good in the ring and it showed in this match. The match was a good match, didn't have the championship feel but I enjoyed it.



Spoiler: ”AWF”



Sammy Savard win by DQ because Damian choke him out with a chain. Davari defeats Parks. After the match, Damian took out Parks.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Good to hear what's going down in AWF. I like to stay in formed... 

In the wrestling world, The Rooster has eyes and ears everywhere ... if the promotion has a youtube .... 






So, you know how sometimes a promotion kind of sucks ... and you know it sucks? 

But you still like it? That's how I feel about Toronto's best wrestling company, Victory Commonwealth Wrestling!!! 

That might be true regardless of how you feel about VCW, sadly, the state of pro Wrestling up there kind of slumping. 

Wrestling wasn't very good but I'll be damned if I wasn't entertained by the antics of Chunk E. Fresh and Los Gringos! 

Also, just for shits and giggles ... this is a song off the new Hold Steady album, Teeth Dreams. I'm a big fan.






Be interested in hearing what Ya'll think. Be honest. The Hold Steady are big boys. And they'll never find out what you say about them. Unless they read this thread religiously which I doubt.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Good episode from VCW here. That's not usually the case but I think regardless of my own soft spot for this promotion they have a good one here. 

First match is between Eddie Sapps and Daniel Parker. These are two guys who you wouldn't think were capable by looking at 'em. But they're both pretty entertaining. Parker used to have a luchadore gimmick and he was part of a cool little storyline where he wrestled as both Parker and the Maltese Falcon to collect two paychecks. Brilliant! 

The other guy is part of Hershel Ben Levi's stable. Ben Levi might be one of the best managers on the indies right now. Great voice, persona and he's good on commentary. 

Anyway, Sapps has special Kosher wrist tape that makes anything he touch turn Kosher. Hilarious. 

match was fast paced, and took place on the ground a lot. Pretty cool. Think double leg takedown, headlock takedowns, head scissors, 

You also get some criss crossing here which I'm a big fan of, hurricarannas and tiltawhirl bulldogs. Parker in particular is a beast. 

Then Christopher Bishop took on the Black Ninja, who get this ... IS BLACK!!! Get it? The Black Ninja's black! That's awesome!!!

Saki San, another wonderful manager in VCW, manages the Ninja. Not since Mr. Fuji in the WWF have I been so entertained by racial stereotyping. 

Lots of kicks here. and some wonderful acrobatics. at one point the ninja did a baseball slide on Bishop as he was upside down, mid cartwheel. Very cool. 

I almost always hate to see cheap endings but at least VCW uses them in the context of a story, you'll probably see this fued continue later on. And the colorful atmosphere of the promotion helps. I liked this venue a lot. 

I like Lord Henries as a play by play guy and while I owuld rather see him with Ben Levi instead of "The Mouth," the Mouth is also a good commentator as well. 

I got through the first half of UCW's show. Wasn't that great. Only match worth checking out was the last one in the first hour. And even that wasn't too good. Might have to check out the second half because they're probably saving what small quality they have for that. 

Also been meaning to check PWX out again, AAA, and GBC. Don't think it'll happen, this week at least.


----------



## USAUSA1

AAA episode 4-26-14

Alan Stone, Electroshock, Psycho Clown vs Chessman, Silver King, Texano Jr., decent match, match was to further Psycho Clown and Texano feud. AAA Main event style match.

Argenis, Ludxor, Venum vs Carta Brava Jr., Eterno, Súper Fly. Super fun match with some cool moves. I really like Ludxor and Venum(hopefully they make it to AAA US). 

Drago & Faby Apache vs Pentagón Jr. & Sexy Star vs Dark Cuervo & Mary Apache AAA Mix Tag titles match. Good match overall, I was expecting better. Pentagon Jr is a star, he knows how to takeover with his charisma.

Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV number 1 contender match for AAA Latin title. A really good match that had heat. I was surprise because am not a fan of Demon work. 

A fun episode this week. AAA is on fire, they have great talent that is performing in and out the ring and the storylines flowing nicely. I don't know what they going to do when Sin Cara/Mistico 1 and Averno comes in. So much talent not enough room.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> AAA episode 4-26-14
> 
> Alan Stone, Electroshock, Psycho Clown vs Chessman, Silver King, Texano Jr., decent match, match was to further Psycho Clown and Texano feud. AAA Main event style match.
> 
> Argenis, Ludxor, Venum vs Carta Brava Jr., Eterno, Súper Fly. Super fun match with some cool moves. I really like Ludxor and Venum(hopefully they make it to AAA US).
> 
> Drago & Faby Apache vs Pentagón Jr. & Sexy Star vs Dark Cuervo & Mary Apache AAA Mix Tag titles match. Good match overall, I was expecting better. Pentagon Jr is a star, he knows how to takeover with his charisma.
> 
> Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV number 1 contender match for AAA Latin title. A really good match that had heat. I was surprise because am not a fan of Demon work.
> 
> A fun episode this week. AAA is on fire, they have great talent that is performing in and out the ring and the storylines flowing nicely. I don't know what they going to do when Sin Cara/Mistico 1 and Averno comes in. So much talent not enough room.


Mistico is gonna wrestle in AAA? Interesting. 

I'll have to check that out for that one on one match. you don't see enough of that in lucha libre. I've always wondered why there are so many trio matches. I mean, to the point where it's disproportionate. I never got an answer from anybody regarding that. 

True story, I once saw Drago in a heroin nightmare. I saw him like ten years before he started wrestling. I was like, "I know that guy!"


----------



## USAUSA1

Trio matches is tradition and also a way to keep one on one matches special and fresh. You can also further more than one feuds using trio matches. Plus, there are so many wrestlers on the roster. If trio matches didn't exist, I doubt we would see half of the roster.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Trio matches is tradition and also a way to keep one on one matches special and fresh. You can also further more than one feuds using trio matches. Plus, there are so many wrestlers on the roster. If trio matches didn't exist, I doubt we would see half of the roster.


Cool, man. Thanks. 

They're fun, trios matches. But tradition isn't a reason to do anything really. Tradition should come from practicality. 

Also wouldn't mind seeing less of the roster. Time in the ring should be earned. 

But I like the idea of using six mans to strengthen feuds. 

All good points you bring up but isn't it strange that there are entire shows consisting of nothing but trios? 

Nothing to do with anything, but I'm hoping to see more of the mini-estrella division. Fascinates me.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> Cool, man. Thanks.
> 
> *They're fun, trios matches. But tradition isn't a reason to do anything really. Tradition should come from practicality.
> *
> Also wouldn't mind seeing less of the roster. Time in the ring should be earned.
> 
> But I like the idea of using six mans to strengthen feuds.
> 
> All good points you bring up but isn't it strange that there are entire shows consisting of nothing but trios?
> 
> Nothing to do with anything, but I'm hoping to see more of the mini-estrella division. Fascinates me.


See that's a sorta weird thing to talk about. If American wrestling was based on trios matches that can hide weaknesses better and make 1v1 matches important, I'd expect you to think a system based on singles matches to dilute the importance of the match-ups. Put it in context for what you are used to.


----------



## USAUSA1

Well, on this episode you got a triangle tag match and singles match.

Less of the roster works if you have a weak roster. For example, TNA less is more because they have literally no one on the roster worth watching.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> See that's a sorta weird thing to talk about. If American wrestling was based on trios matches that can hide weaknesses better and make 1v1 matches important, I'd expect you to think a system based on singles matches to dilute the importance of the match-ups. Put it in context for what you are used to.


Not at all, because if that were true, tradition would still be used for the sake of tradition. 

It would be the same exact thing as what is going on in MExico right now. 

The fact that I would feel that way or a different way is irrelevant.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Well, on this episode you got a triangle tag match and singles match.
> 
> Less of the roster works if you have a weak roster. For example, TNA less is more because they have literally no one on the roster worth watching.


I don't feel that way, i think if you have a strong roster you would still want the cream of the crop there. 

Long term, having a deep roster helps for the sake of depth. People get hurt, they miss dates, they cant' be booked as often as you'd like. 

But I wouldn't wanna sacrifice quality just to showcase people. Very rare indeed is any promotion of any caliber SO staked that you, "JUST CAN'T STAND TO leave so and so off of the card this week ..." 

That's my take anyway.


----------



## USAUSA1

Concrete said:


> See that's a sorta weird thing to talk about. If American wrestling was based on trios matches that can hide weaknesses better and make 1v1 matches important, I'd expect you to think a system based on singles matches to dilute the importance of the match-ups. Put it in context for what you are used to.


Exactly, squash matches used to be American wrestling way of making big matches feel special. Now today, we get ppv matches on the regular.


----------



## Concrete

Why do you find singles matches more valuable to you over trios matches?


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Exactly, squash matches used to be American wrestling way of making big matches feel special. Now today, we get ppv matches on the regular.


Thank God. 

You have to raise the bar with entertainment. 

I don't think Pro Wrestling Promotions should treat their product as a means to an end. First and foremost, they're storytellers. The story is what should make the matches feel special.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Why do you find singles matches more valuable to you over trios matches?


First of all Conky, I DO feel that way. I do feel that singles matches are more entertaining than trios. I wouldn't use the word valuable, but I know what you mean. 

However, I also wanna make it clear that that wasn't what I was saying above. I wasn't saying, "They should do more singles matches because single matches are better." 

I was just commenting on why there is such a disproportionate amount of trio matches. 

Now, why do I find single matches more entertaining? I guess it's more legit in terms of competition. In the mythology of wrestling, it would be harder to be a singles wrestler than a tag team wrestler. Says more about your cardio and your ability over time. That kind of thing. 

But I dig tag matches too.


----------



## Concrete

Couldn't someone ask on your average indie show, "Why is there a disproportionate amount of singles matches to tag/trios matches?"?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Couldn't someone ask on your average indie show, "Why is there a disproportionate amount of singles matches to tag/trios matches?"?


I don't think it's as disproportionate though. 

Tag matches, not trio obviously. If you wanna talk about just televised stuff, there is usually at least one tag match on a show. 

If you talk about the card period, there's usually two tag matches on a card.

Disproportionate for sure. 

But not to the lucha libre extent.

Then again, I'm not going to a lot of lucha house shows. Haha.


----------



## USAUSA1

Its all good Rooster,

I am behind on my wrestling in the US. I am two weeks behind in NWA SAW. Need to watch NWA CIW and Smoky Mountain. But I am very satisfy with AWF.


----------



## Concrete

UGH! You totally answered that question like I didn't want you to haha. Though I saw it coming.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Its all good Rooster,
> 
> I am behind on my wrestling in the US. I am two weeks behind in NWA SAW. Need to watch NWA CIW and Smoky Mountain. But I am very satisfy with AWF.


Always good. I'd take a Dusty Rhodes elbow for you boys. 

Let me know if anything stands out there.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> UGH! You totally answered that question like I didn't want you to haha. Though I saw it coming.


Haha. How did you want me to answer it?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Hey! You know what we should do to make this thread more lively? WE should introduce a weekly debate or something. 

I don't know how that would work. Something along the lines of best match, coolest thing, stupidest thing. 

I don't know. 

Something to draw people in, something they could sink their teeth into. 

This trio question, which was asked on a whim, provided more interaction than three individual posts about, "I like this show, here's why ..."


----------



## Concrete

With the idea going in that it is hypothetically disproportionate rather than it actually having a couple of tags in the span of 8-10 matches.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> With the idea going in that it is hypothetically disproportionate rather than it actually having a couple of tags in the span of 8-10 matches.


Man, I'm more tired than I thought. I have no idea what that means. Haha. 

I'm gonna pull the Fun-Choo Train into Sleepytime Station. Peace, all.


----------



## Concrete

Also with the weekly thing, it is sorta hard to do when we aren't watching the same thing. Has to be something more across the board then "Best X".


----------



## USAUSA1

Like a best of matches,promo and storyline of the week.


----------



## Concrete

Remember when I said Kojima would defend in SAW? 

His opponent is Jeremiah Plunkett...YES!!!


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Also with the weekly thing, it is sorta hard to do when we aren't watching the same thing. Has to be something more across the board then "Best X".


True. don't know how else it would work and still pertain to this thread though. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Like a best of matches,promo and storyline of the week.


Yeah, maybe we could link/embeed clips instead of the whole show. Say something like, "guys, check this out from 10:23-13:24." Something like that. 

Like, everyone gets one per week. Or one recommendation per category. Probably one thing per week to start things out, regardless of wether it's a match, promo or incident. 

Could work. 



Concrete said:


> Remember when I said Kojima would defend in SAW?
> 
> His opponent is Jeremiah Plunkett...YES!!!


I'll check that shit out. Title change in SAW? Let's do this, Plunkett!


----------



## GothicBohemian

RoosterSmith said:


> Hey! You know what we should do to make this thread more lively? WE should introduce a weekly debate or something.
> 
> I don't know how that would work. Something along the lines of best match, coolest thing, stupidest thing.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> Something to draw people in, something they could sink their teeth into.
> 
> This trio question, which was asked on a whim, provided more interaction than three individual posts about, "I like this show, here's why ..."


Not only is everyone watching different things, we watch what we do on different schedules. Besides that, there aren’t that many regular posters in this thread – folks like me, for example, don't count as I’m basically a lurker who’s always ages behind the rest of you in what she’s seen recently. 

I view this much the same way as I do the Puro, Lucha, Women and ROH sticky threads; it’s a place to discuss or read about wrestling styles/promotions not popular enough here for entire subsections and it gets hard to coordinate any sort of timeline to it. There will always be more people looking in silently than participating.

Now, if you mean bringing up general topics relevant to the thread, then that happens organically - like your trios discussion example.


----------



## Concrete

And if say I'm talking about Jeremiah Plunkett then we talk about meatballs in other promotions then...ORGANIC!


----------



## USAUSA1

Concrete said:


> And if say I'm talking about Jeremiah Plunkett then we talk about meatballs in other promotions then...ORGANIC!


Damien Wayne and Erickson planning to hijack the title match.


----------



## Concrete

I will fucking riot.


----------



## USAUSA1

Basically, Damien Wayne wants to force himself into the title match. Its on his facebook page(They kayfabing)


----------



## Concrete

If they HAD to interject someone I would want it to be Wayne. But fuck Erikson in this situation. He can stay out. We might just get Damien Wayne thrown in a match with Conway or Dane for complaining or them wanting a shot too. Who knows?


----------



## sXeMope

*AAW Pro S01E09*






--

LCW announced that Ted DiBiase will be at the June show in the corner of Mike Hughes in his match against...you guessed it - Mr. Fantastic. Cool to see them having some continuity with The Network storyline but I'm not looking forward to Hughes/Fantastic because I've seen it so many times.

I saw that a Canadian company called TCW (Not *that* TCW) has a TV deal. I'll look into this at some point if I remember to see if the shows will be made available online.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Conky and Gothic makes\ some good points above. It would be hard to get people to watch the same shows.

So how about this:

QUESTION OF THE DAY!!! 

Everyday one of us proposes a QUESTION OF THE DAY!!! relating to our individual viewing habits of these shows listed. This would settle the problem about across the board, as Conky and Gothic brought up. Because the question would blanket our INDIVIDUAL EXPERIENCES. 

For example, I already have seven QUESTIONS OF THE DAY!!!s that I think can strike up quite the conversation. In addition, if there's any questions you wanna ask, we can start up a rotation. 

It goes without saying that participation would be completely voluntary. I'll get the party started here with our first, and possibly last, if no one shows up ...

QUESTION OF THE DAY!!! : _WHAT WOULD YOU CHANGE, OR WHAT DO YOU THINK IS THE BIGGEST FLAW, IN YOUR FAVORITE PROMOTION FROM THIS LIST?_

Everyone here has a promotion on this list that they like best. But no promotion is perfect. So what would be the number one thing you would change? 

No right or wrong answers, people. 






You know how we have a strong affinity for fat wrestlers in this thread? 

Well, CWE has you covered! The second match features one of my fave fatties, Jess Youngblood. 

But the only GOOD match on the show features Chris Masters and JJ Sanchez. Sanchez is fat, while Master's is a PHAT wrestler. 

I hope the Master Piece Tour doesn't conclude with this episode, I would like to see Masters get in the ring with Robbie Royce. Or some talent in CWE that I would consider top tier.


----------



## USAUSA1

AAA has a ton of flaws but the worst flaw is the constant run in's and dirty finishes. Its not as bad as it used to be. CMLL biggest flaw is the lack of creating episodic tv. The whole point of having tv is to tell stories. CMLL back at the height of Perro and Mistico days used to have strong episodic tv but nowadays its lacking.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> AAA has a ton of flaws but the worst flaw is the constant run in's and dirty finishes. Its not as bad as it used to be. CMLL biggest flaw is the lack of creating episodic tv. The whole point of having tv is to tell stories. CMLL back at the height of Perro and Mistico days used to have strong episodic tv but nowadays its lacking.


yeah, I'm sure many will have that same complaint. It's a plague in the world of pro wrestling. 

I can also see frustration in the way CMLL books things. That might be a lucha thing in general. 

Even AAA, I wish they would do more storyline stuff. I liked what they were doing with Cybernetico and Zorro a while back. 

For me? I'd say for the ICW to release DVDS or on line pay content more often. It's killing me that they ruined the Square Go results for me and then haven't put anything out since. 

But I'd echo your concerns about the AAW and CWF Hollywood. Too many cheap finishes. 





sXeMope said:


> *AAW Pro S01E09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> LCW announced that Ted DiBiase will be at the June show in the corner of Mike Hughes in his match against...you guessed it - Mr. Fantastic. Cool to see them having some continuity with The Network storyline but I'm not looking forward to Hughes/Fantastic because I've seen it so many times.
> 
> I saw that a Canadian company called TCW (Not *that* TCW) has a TV deal. I'll look into this at some point if I remember to see if the shows will be made available online.



More Canadian Wrestling!? Make this happen!!! 

Would be awesome! 

Was very disappointed that the other two ended the way they did. Let's hope this one isn't a repeat. 

Potentially it could be great if Fantastic wins the belt.


----------



## GothicBohemian

The run ins and cheap finishes are a NA industry wide problem and tradition at the same time. I don’t notice it nearly as often with puro – though I’m not entirely happy with the smattering of such that infects Bullet Club matches – but it seems like the more indy (or the more attention-seeking out of necessity *cough TNA*), the greater the frequency. Oh, and there's still a place for shenanigan-fueled endings, just not in large quantities. 

As for what I consider biggest flaws, that would take some thinking since many of the ‘flaws’ I notice – such as discontinuity - are in part a consequence of my sporadic viewing habits.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Man, that QUESTION OF THE DAY!!! segment is taking this thread by storm! Storm, I say! 

Two responses! That's two more than I thought I'd get! 

All hail, QUESTION OF THE DAY!!!

Todays QUESTION OF THE DAY!!! is ... _What is your favorite match from a promotion on this list? _

I figure this is gonna be a thinker. Would force me to look over the list and think about promotions that aren't on here anymore. 

Feel free to come up with your own question of the day whenever the mood strikes you. 


***

So About AAW9. Good episode. Really dug it. 

I don't wanna spoil it because it's so good and I recommend it. I would have made a thread about it, but I'm too lazy to muster up any prose right now. 

The second Young/Kingston match was short and sweet. I thought that was just what the doctor ordered because I didn't like the last match the had. 

I wanted to comment on what Val did. Without spoiling it, it was important for her to get involved and shave her man. I see a lot of chicks in a lot of promotions running away when a situation comes up that involves them mixing it up with dudes. 

I don't like it myself. I can see why some people might think it's perfectly natural for a chick to run away from a seven foot tall monster or a freaky son of a bitch like Abyss ...

But I think women wrestlers have a franchise that is based around them being bad ass and brave. And I think it's important to establish that in the good guys at least. 

Jimmy Jacobs is the shit. Contra Code? That's pretty much Trish Status's move right? Awesome. And that other thing he did ... springboard ace crusher? Whoa ...

Jacobs did a lot of cool shit in this. Him and HOllister had a cool moment where Jacobs wouldn't let go of the guillotine? I don't know how hollister didn't rip his own head off when he suplexed him. 



Spoiler: HOllister/Jacobs



Can't say this was clean though, had to disagree with the commentators. It wasn't the cut that caused Jimmy to lose, it was the ref, stopping the match and yet somehow allowing Hollister package drive him for the pinfall. Weird. I keep hearing how Hollister is this great champ who wins clean but I haven't seen it in these last two appearances for him.



Edit: Save her Man. Not Shave her man. Obviously. But that would be good wrestling too. 





GothicBohemian said:


> The run ins and cheap finishes are a NA industry wide problem and tradition at the same time. I don’t notice it nearly as often with puro – though I’m not entirely happy with the smattering of such that infects Bullet Club matches – but it seems like the more indy (or the more attention-seeking out of necessity *cough TNA*), the greater the frequency. Oh, and there's still a place for shenanigan-fueled endings, just not in large quantities.
> 
> As for what I consider biggest flaws, that would take some thinking since many of the ‘flaws’ I notice – such as discontinuity - are in part a consequence of my sporadic viewing habits.


There you go. Cheap finish rears it's ugly head in all our faves.


----------



## USAUSA1

> FOR RELEASE: Hollywood, CA (May 2, 2014) – United Wrestling Network (United) is pleased to announce that WTNZ-TV Fox 43 in Knoxville, TN has agreed to broadcast the new “Southeastern Championship Wrestling” (SECW) branded pro wrestling program starting Sunday July 27, 2014 at 12:00 noon.
> 
> “Pro Wrestling has been a staple in the Knoxville area since the 1950s and I’m proud that the folks at Fox 43 sees the same vision as we do. All of us here at “United” are jumping out of our skin to entertain the masses in Knoxville,” said Executive Producer David Marquez. Marquez has over 25 years experience producing pro wrestling television. He currently is the Executive Producer of “Championship Wrestling from Hollywood” (Los Angeles) and Directs “WCWC on PDX-TV” (Portland), both “United” participating promotions.
> 
> Also joining the SECW team as promoter is Paul Adams. Prior to signing on, Adams served as Creative Director and Live Event Promoter for “Showtime All-Star Wrestling” based in Nashville. Currently, Adams is also employed by the Tennessee State Fair Association, handling entertainment booking, marketing and business development. "I feel like our team's combination of knowledge and enthusiasm will allow us to put out a product that people will want to get behind. I was fortunate enough to shoot ringside photography over 20 years ago at some of the areas best wrestling events, and the crowds were tremendous then. We look forward to giving the East Tennessee wrestling fans something great,” states Adams.
> 
> “We’re still putting the operations team together and securing the date for our first taping. I’m hoping we can make that announcement next week. I’ve been a part of many wrestling broadcasts and my enthusiasm for SECW is beyond what I’ve felt in the past,” continued Marquez.
> 
> For news and information please visit facebook.com/SECWTV.
> 
> ABOUT THE UNITED WRESTLING NETWORK
> 
> United Wrestling Network was founded in October 2013 and represents a collection of international pro wrestling television promotions. Our goal is to work within our local areas to create new talent, recognize a common “United” Champion and produce outstanding programming.
> 
> For more information please visit UnitedWrestlingTV.com and follow us on Twitter @UnitedWNetwork
> 
> Dan Masters said;
> - This is exciting news. I've worked with Mr Adams in the past, and can vouch for his professionalism. Paul Adams joining the team, its like setting the table, for what will be an explosive Tennessee market!


Uh oh, they trying to compete with SAW. lol


----------



## Concrete

Sometimes I wished I lived in Tennessee. 

Then I didn't.

But I'm all for another promotion in that area. Competition and such.


----------



## sXeMope

I looked into that TCW promotion a little more (Twin City Wrestling). Apparently Eastlink will have the shows available online and OnDemand. Not really sure what that means or if we'll be able to access it. Here's their YT page though if anyone wanted to check them out.

https://www.youtube.com/user/TwinCityWrestling


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> I looked into that TCW promotion a little more (Twin City Wrestling). Apparently Eastlink will have the shows available online and OnDemand. Not really sure what that means or if we'll be able to access it. Here's their YT page though if anyone wanted to check them out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/TwinCityWrestling


Cool, man, will look into it.


----------



## Mon Joxley

This Australian promotion doesn't have a regular online/TV show but they have posted a 32 minute countdown-esque show to one of their bigger events coming at the end of the month that may be of some interest to those who haven't been exposed to anything from here. They've done a couple of iPPVs in the past and are possibly doing more VOD stuff in the future. Check it out, see what ya think!


----------



## cokecan567

would love to see ROH make it on TV


----------



## RoosterSmith

Phantango said:


> This Australian promotion doesn't have a regular online/TV show but they have posted a 32 minute countdown-esque show to one of their bigger events coming at the end of the month that may be of some interest to those who haven't been exposed to anything from here. They've done a couple of iPPVs in the past and are possibly doing more VOD stuff in the future. Check it out, see what ya think!


Cool share. Will have to check it out. 



cokecan567 said:


> would love to see ROH make it on TV


You mean like National TV? Because they have a TV show you can watch for free on the internet. Or regionally if you live in those areas. 

http://www.rohwrestling.com

Just have to make an account with their official site.


----------



## cokecan567

RoosterSmith said:


> Cool share. Will have to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like National TV? Because they have a TV show you can watch for free on the internet. Or regionally if you live in those areas.
> 
> http://www.rohwrestling.com
> 
> Just have to make an account with their official site.


Yes I know but would love it to be on national TV completely like WWE and TNA are. It would feel more special to me. Then ROH would be considered a pro wrestling company to me and not just an indy. I feel ROH are better than both WWE and TNA. If it got on national T.V. it would blow both companies away in my opinion.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ladies and Gentlemen! An above average episode for CWE! (Not above average period, just above average for them.)

I really enjoyed this one. 

Kincaid took on Hardy in the first match. Not that Hardy, the one who I've seen wrestle a long time ago and barely remember even though he's a tag champion. That Hardy. 

Kincaid's Gravitational Collapse is kind of Gnarly. 

Then we got yet another Master Lock Challange from Chris Masters. They are not using the limited time they have with this guy well. Beating on losers and what not. 

But next week the Super Friends, two mentally challenged BFFs, are gonna try to break the Master Lock together. So there's that ... 

I'm a big fan of the Super Friend even though their whole schtick is borderline offensive and they're perennial jobbers. 

We also got a match between Moses Luke, the GERMAN JUGGERNAUT and Hot shot Danny Duggan Balls. 

This was a good match. Not just because there was a voluptuous German chick on the outside of the ring, pouring out of her corset, but also because Duggan can go. Duggan can leap over a guy like Luke and deliver a cool looking back elbow off the ropes. 

He's also quick on his feet, doing some sneaky shit like pulling down the ring ropes to avoid the fat man's charge, sending that fat fuck fly out of the ring. Never gets old. 

For his part The German Juggernut did a back breaker submission over his knee. You don't see that too often anymore. I appreciated that. 

He also did the Stinger Splash which I really got excited about. I'm easy to please, I guess. 



Spoiler: Duggan Vs. Luke



Duggan escaped a Fireman Carry (Who wants to escape being carried by a fireman, right ladies?) rolls up Luke, it doesn't work so he just hits him with a Rock Bottom for the win. classic Duggan.



Main event was Stephan Epic, a high school wrestler who's coach followed him into the pros, (Great gimmick, his high school coach is his manager ... ) and TCW/ Smokey Mountain Fave/non-fave Sigmund took on Cam!!Kaze and AJ Sanchez. (I think JJ's brother is JJ of the Superfriends.)

This match was okay. Didn't like it as much. Had a cool finish. It featured the BOTCH OF THE NIGHT though. AJ whiffed on a springboard round house. Luckily Sigmund fell off the ropes for some reason. :side:

Both Chris Hero and Lita are making appearances for the CWE soon. 

Before I finish, let me just be a cynical, critical dick for a minute and say, "CWE needs to go back to the yellow and blue ropes! Sure, the new color scheme makes sense because of their logo but it sucks!" 

***

Today's Question of the Day: What Do You Think is the most important Championship from any promotion off this list? 





cokecan567 said:


> Yes I know but would love it to be on national TV completely like WWE and TNA are. It would feel more special to me. Then ROH would be considered a pro wrestling company to me and not just an indy. I feel ROH are better than both WWE and TNA. If it got on national T.V. it would blow both companies away in my opinion.


Yeah, I can understand that. I think they'd try harder if they were on National TV. 

I don't know why, that's just how the business works for some reason. It's like they need a catalyst instead of doing it for the art. 

Not a big fan of ROH but I did watch their last episode and I dug it. Wasn't bad. 

Which by the way, everybody, is a rare moment for me, I think I dig ROH over PWX. Why? Because ROH has better wrestling. Yep, I chose wrestling over characters and story lines. never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> Cool share. Will have to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like National TV? Because they have a TV show you can watch for free on the internet. Or regionally if you live in those areas.
> 
> http://www.rohwrestling.com
> 
> Just have to make an account with their official site.


It's worth noting that their free accounts are virtually useless unless you watch weekly because you can't access the archives. 

Personally I hate that ROH even has TV. Really killed a lot about what made them special. They had to change a lot for the TV audience.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> It's worth noting that their free accounts are virtually useless unless you watch weekly because you can't access the archives.
> 
> Personally I hate that ROH even has TV. Really killed a lot about what made them special. They had to change a lot for the TV audience.


I'm shocked to hear you say that. 

Nothing about having an episodic medium to tell your stories seems like it can hurt your product.

It seems more likely to me that ROH always kind of sucked and it's just more obvious now that they have more opportunities to screw up. 

Perhaps you could elaborate?


----------



## Concrete

I've missed a few SAW episodes but we're just gonna jump in with the LATEST!



Spoiler: NWA SAW



They give me a nice rundown of last week's episode. Fun fact, LANCE ERIKSON IS THE NEW NWA SOUTHERN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMP! Wait, that sucks balls. Just let Plunkett hold all the belts. Literally the only thing I like about this promotion. Which is sad since there were elements I really loved not too long ago.

The intro to this show has the BEST music. No joke. Listen to the beauty. 

Shawn Shultz vs Blue Tiger is the first match. Blue Tiger is a creative name. He is wearing blue with tiger print. No tiger-esque mask. Stop trying to get me to care about Shultz. How bout we just find someone better.

Oh they're hyping PLUNKETT VS KOJIMA!!! I'm really, really hoping they don't muck that up. Stellar match as is.

We've got a video of Nick Iggy looking for Kerry Awful. It looks like Kerry Awful is eating shit. We find out he is eating chocolate. I hope Awful the dog dies. 

NITROS NOISE! I'm not that excited I suppose. But Tony Falk is there and he has some NICE music. They're hyping Plunkett vs. Kojima. Yes! Falk I think undersells the importance of Kojima debuting in America for NWA SAW. Kojima isn't some schmuck from Japan. He's had a near legendary career. 

Backstage segment with Jeremiah Plunkett and TRACY F'N SMOTHERS!!! This is absolutely wonderful. I'm so badly hoping that Smothers is in Plunkett's corner for the title match with a Plunkett/NWA SAW jacket. This is an awesome way to build this match. That may be partially because I'm looking forward to this already. Smothers is dropping SO MANY Japanese names. I can't wait. 

Charles Alexander calls out Kevin Weatherbee but ends up facing Weatherbee's bodyguard. Alexander jumps into the corner and gets kicked in the junk by Tim Jernigan. 5 STARZ! They're calling him the Midville Monster or something. Weatherbee is playing a punk ass. His father pays the bill so he feels he gets everything. Oh the match. It ends quickly. I'm not interested really. WB attacks after the bell like a punk ass. Okay, I hated the punk ass stuff but I'm starting to come around. 

BIKER FEUD SEGMENT! Gator and Hammerjack. The fucks I give are at zero. This segment gets more time than it deserved. Falk doesn't want his shit broke. Falk demands $500. Hammer just beats up Gator and drops the cash. I can't stop laughing. These two are having a cage match. Remember those fucks I didn't have before? Still don't. 

This may be the main event, Lance Erikson vs. Arrick Andrews. STOP THE ERIKSON! After a match I didn't care about, Andrews gets a flash pin. He's the new CHAMP! This belt has no prestige. Constantly tossed from wrestler to wrestler. No one seems to be able to get a foothold, no one good at least.



*OVERALL: This was a fairly weak episode of NWA SAW. No stand out matches but there is a backstage segment with Smothers and Plunkett that is the sole bright spot of this episode. Everything else is really skippable from a quality perceptive. *


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I've missed a few SAW episodes but we're just gonna jump in with the LATEST!
> 
> 
> *OVERALL: This was a fairly weak episode of NWA SAW. No stand out matches but there is a backstage segment with Smothers and Plunkett that is the sole bright spot of this episode. Everything else is really skippable from a quality perceptive. *


Conky? Have you checked out Premier Wrestling Xperiance recently? 

They've put a whole bunch of production into their product. I think you might find it a better alternative to SAW based on what little I know about your wrestling likes and dislikes. 

Tracey Smuthers is the shit. I fucks with Tracey Smuthers.


----------



## Concrete

Gave it a glimpse once. Seemed like your regular old indie.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Gave it a glimpse once. Seemed like your regular old indie.


I don't know, man. I think you'll like it. 

It's my humble and LSD warped opinion that PWX has bigger names, better matches and a better production than SAW. 

Plus, they got this cool, "Sports Entertainment" commercial where one of the bad guy managers is scouting for the next "sports Entertainment super-star" that cracks me up. 

You know how these companies often pride themselves in their wrestling and rip on "entertainment' every chance they get. But this one was done well, I reckon.


----------



## sXeMope

RoosterSmith said:


> I'm shocked to hear you say that.
> 
> Nothing about having an episodic medium to tell your stories seems like it can hurt your product.
> 
> It seems more likely to me that ROH always kind of sucked and it's just more obvious now that they have more opportunities to screw up.
> 
> Perhaps you could elaborate?


ROH was one of those promotions that was built on everyone killing it in every match. I won't lie, I don't watch ROH so I don't know how they're doing currently but the whole HDNet thing is generally looked at as a failure to a lot of fans; probably because it was a sudden change going from the aforementioned layout of 6-7 20-30 matches per show, to all of a sudden a 5 minute TV match. SBG buying them out made them more of a corporate thing as well so it took away the "Mom & Pop" feel of the company so to speak. I guess it's just the natural evolution of a successful promotion but it just doesn't feel the same to me. It doesn't have the "YOU NEED TO SEE THIS!" feeling anymore. The only thing I've heard about recently that I feel I need to hunt down at some point is the Cole/Briscoe ladder match. 

Part of it probably has to do with my inability to really get into new talents as well. It's very rare that I warm up to a wrestler right away. Not saying the "New Generation" of ROH guys aren't good, but I don't feel like any of them are adequate replacements for guys like Punk, Cabana, Joe, Homicide (I know 'cide is there now, but his best days are behind him) etc. Of the New Gen ROH guys I've seen, I feel like only Elgin and Cole would have been able to secure a regular spot in 2004-5 if they were at the current level of their career at that time. Again, just natural evolution but at the same time it feels like regression in terms of in-ring work.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> ROH was one of those promotions that was built on everyone killing it in every match. I won't lie, I don't watch ROH so I don't know how they're doing currently but the whole HDNet thing is generally looked at as a failure to a lot of fans; probably because it was a sudden change going from the aforementioned layout of 6-7 20-30 matches per show, to all of a sudden a 5 minute TV match. SBG buying them out made them more of a corporate thing as well so it took away the "Mom & Pop" feel of the company so to speak. I guess it's just the natural evolution of a successful promotion but it just doesn't feel the same to me. It doesn't have the "YOU NEED TO SEE THIS!" feeling anymore. The only thing I've heard about recently that I feel I need to hunt down at some point is the Cole/Briscoe ladder match.
> 
> Part of it probably has to do with my inability to really get into new talents as well. It's very rare that I warm up to a wrestler right away. Not saying the "New Generation" of ROH guys aren't good, but I don't feel like any of them are adequate replacements for guys like Punk, Cabana, Joe, Homicide (I know 'cide is there now, but his best days are behind him) etc. Of the New Gen ROH guys I've seen, I feel like only Elgin and Cole would have been able to secure a regular spot in 2004-5 if they were at the current level of their career at that time. Again, just natural evolution but at the same time it feels like regression in terms of in-ring work.


Okay, I can dig that. 

Sounds like it's more of a direction thing than a TV thing. 

I reckon there's still promotions out there that do things that way? Pro Wrestling Guerrilla from what i understand? Maybe a little bit of CZW? Beyond Wrestling? 

AAW even, as much as I like the Kingston/Young thing, it doesn't seem like they're heavy in areas that aren't about the in ring product. 

I could be wrong, I'm not familiar with these companies as I should be.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> I don't know, man. I think you'll like it.
> 
> It's my humble and LSD warped opinion that PWX has *bigger names, better matches and a better production than SAW*.
> 
> Plus, they got this cool, "Sports Entertainment" commercial where one of the bad guy managers is scouting for the next "sports Entertainment super-star" that cracks me up.
> 
> You know how these companies often pride themselves in their wrestling and rip on "entertainment' every chance they get. But this one was done well, I reckon.


All three points I wouldn't argue at all. The venue they used for their last show looked top notch. It also was filmed at a higher resolution. Maybe I'll give it another go. Only watched the latest episode. It feels like something that I could easily replace in my rotation but wouldn't really beat out anything to get in it. NWA SAW is much different in what it does. Like when they were doing the Compton stuff there wasn't another promotion where I felt I could throw in and I'd get that same feeling. With PWX I feel like I can get the same style of match they're doing on their shows but better with other promotions.


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA SAW in its own lane. They have their own building, run EVERY WEEK,only CMLL and OVW on this list can truly say that. NWA SAW production values are good for an indy but not over the top and still have that gritty feel to it. They have that old school Tennessee wrestling style mentality. 

Concrete, the southern title switching hands been the norm since the 70's. Lawler won the Southern title 35 times and an extra 17 times after unification. So really, Lawler is a 52 times Southern Heavyweight champion. His son won the southern title 25 times.


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> NWA SAW in its own lane. They have their own building, run EVERY WEEK,only CMLL and OVW on this list can truly say that. NWA SAW production values are good for an indy but not over the top and still have that gritty feel to it. They have that old school Tennessee wrestling style mentality.
> 
> *Concrete, the southern title switching hands been the norm since the 70's. Lawler won the Southern title 35 times and an extra 17 times after unification. So really, Lawler is a 52 times Southern Heavyweight champion. His son won the southern title 25 times.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, okay, that is some extremely useful information. I have a solid lack of knowledge of older wrestling. wish I knew more but clearly don't. Personally, I still wish there was a little more consistency then with who is winning but your info make me fine with the situation as a whole.


----------



## USAUSA1

The Southern title switch hands 5 times this year. I think once Crimson gets back, we will see more stability.

The SAW International/NWA TV title only switch hands once this year(4 times in two years). Obviously, this title is treated with more respect.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I agree about SAW putting on weekly shows. It's an amazing plus. 

They kind of squander it in my opinion. 






Magic is not fantasy. Magic is reality. Case in point: Doctor Mysterion is holding VCW's Openweight Belt because he's mind controlling number 1 contender Buck Gunderson. 

Gunderson is calling himself the Beholder now. He comes to the ring with a Punk Rock/Voodoo/Cavewomen chick holding a skull. 

Underneath Mysterion's thumb, Buck's wrestling seems to have suffered. His offense is now mindlessly throwing himself at larger opponents such as Chunk E. Fresh. Fresh mentioned in a pre=match interview that he'd beat the old Buck out of the Beholder if he could. 

Match was good. I love watching Chunk E. Work. Natural Charisma, if not a solid wrestling foundation. Watching him throw a running elbow or simply tossing Buck off his back to avoid a chicken wing rocks. 

Always dug Buck too. He does some good head butting which you don't see a lot. Ussually looks lame. Gotta dig the matt work too. Headscissors. Ha. 



Spoiler: Beholder/Fresh



Buck scored a cool Victory here. He tied up Chunk E's feet between the middle and bottom rope and positioned his body in front of the ref so the ref couldn't see. I've always thought the idea of a rope break was stupid anyway so I won't complain. That's just smart wrestling if you ask me.



Next week VCW is gonna do something called an Iron Man Rumble. Sounds really cool. Especially since the Commissioner of VCW, some uncharismatic guy who should never be on the show again, is sick of Mysterion's shit! 

He's gonna make that pipsqueak defend the title in the Rumble!

That's right! He has to defend the title ... INSIDE THE RUMBLE!! 

Gonna be awesome!


----------



## USAUSA1

AAA 5-3-14 episode
1) Aerostar, Jennifer Blake, Pimpinela Escarlata vs El Apache, Mamba, Taya Valkyrie. It was a decent opener. Aerostar hit his usual spots. Pimp and El Apache had their usual showdown.

2) Angélico, Australian Suicide, Jack Evans vs Daga, Hijo de Pirata Morgan, Steve Pain. Started off slow but turned into a great match once Australian Suicide caught fire that spark the whole match. They did the spot where Evans sits on Angelico shoulders and did a franksteiner on Steve Pain(who standing on the apron) to the outside. Daga is awesome as well in this match.

3) Cibernético, La Parka, Psycho Clown vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Hijo del Fantasma, Texano Jr. Typical AAA main event style brawl. Entertaining and the purpose of the match was to push the Texano and Psycho Clown feud. The ending is actually satisfying. 

Thumbs up, not as good as last week.

AWF is missing in action.


----------



## sXeMope

AAW S01 E10






Knight Wagner vs. Ty Colton, vs. Marek Brave vs. CJ Esparza
OI4K: Irish Airborne vs. Los Ben Dejos
AAW Tag Team Championship Match: MOTY vs. KungFu Manchu

-----

Looks like a fantastic episode. May actually watch this one, haha


----------



## RoosterSmith

Ring of Honor might be getting good, believe it or not. 

Silas Young is down there now. He has a cool thing now where he plays a grumpy old vet. You'd be grumpy too if your wife kept getting beat my Eddie Kingston. Watched two 'sodes. Weren't bad. 

I call 'em sodes because I'm young and hip. I only eat organic food and my favorite band is the arcade fire. Sometimes I hoola hoop and play pac man video games. 

Havne't gotten around to AAW yet. Will do. 

Resistance Pro has a new episode out. 1 hour and 30 minutes. Extended episode.


----------



## USAUSA1

AAA tv 5-10-2014
Drago & Faby Apache vs Dark Cuervo & Mary Apache, A nothing match but short.

Crazy Boy, Joe Lider, Niño Hamburguesa vs Dark Ozz, Dark Scoria, Dark Spíritu, another nothing match. Hamburger hit his usual spots.

Angélico & Jack Evans vs Daga & Steve Pain, now this is where the show picks up. Match started out slow but turned into a great tag team match mostly because of Daga. Daga put on a one man show. Daga over the head belly to belly suplex on Jack Evans to the outside was a cool spot.

Australian Suicide vs Pentagón Jr., I am bias but I thought this was a great match. The right guy won and the post match angle was great as well. 

Monsther Clown, Murder Clown, Psycho Clown vs Hijo del Fantasma, Silver King, Texano Jr., another AAA style main event to push the Psycho and Texano feud. 

Two match show but you must see those two matches.


Where is AWF?


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't understand AAW, are they just taking matches from their dvds?


----------



## Mon Joxley

USAUSA1 said:


> Australian Suicide vs Pentagón Jr., I am bias but I thought this was a great match. The right guy won and the post match angle was great as well.


Biased? Are you an Australian Suicide fan or a Pentagon Jr. fan?


----------



## USAUSA1

Phantango said:


> Biased? Are you an Australian Suicide fan or a Pentagon Jr. fan?


Pentagon Jr mark but Australian Suicide has grown on me. Pentagon and Daga are my favorites.


----------



## Mon Joxley

USAUSA1 said:


> Pentagon Jr mark but Australian Suicide has grown on me. Pentagon and Daga are my favorites.


Being an Aussie I'm a biased Australian Suicide mark haha. Although I'm a huge mark for his pre-AAA stuff, which is a perfect segueway into....







Yes it's almost 2 years old and it's a monthly show that they no longer produce but it's a cool video which features an unmasked Australian Suicide (Ryan Rollins), four members of TMDK and WWE NXT's Buddy Murphy (Matt Silva) on their home turf. Enjoy!


----------



## sXeMope

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't understand AAW, are they just taking matches from their dvds?


I think it's a little of both. The first episode was specially taped and some episodes after that were matches from old DVDs. I think Episode 10 is from a pretty recent DVD.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> AAA tv 5-10-2014
> Drago & Faby Apache vs Dark Cuervo & Mary Apache, A nothing match but short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is AWF?


Mary Apache? Is she hot? Serious question. 

As for AWF, they tend to post their show a little bit sporadically, so it might take a while before you see the next one. Sorry. I think it has something to do with how hard that Australian color commentator of theirs parties. 



USAUSA1 said:


> I don't understand AAW, are they just taking matches from their dvds?





sXeMope said:


> I think it's a little of both. The first episode was specially taped and some episodes after that were matches from old DVDs. I think Episode 10 is from a pretty recent DVD.


Yeah, wanted to comment on this. 

It is a cool way of doing things because they get to nit pick the best matches and storylines they did over the course of a year. 

However, they are going to run out of stuff to air eventually. Does anyone know if there are TV tapings in the works or are they just gonna film recent stuff every now and again like they did with Colt?


----------



## sXeMope

It's good because they can give good matches, but not the ~good~ matches. Like, this is what we have, but if you buy our DVD you'll see something even better. 

I'm not sure if there's a schedule for tapings. I don't think they do special shows for TV. The first TV Episode was taped before one of their shows I believe.


----------



## RoosterSmith

https://www.youtube.com/user/InspireProVideo/videos

Inspire Pro out of Texas. Might fit our criteria here. Will have to look into it.


----------



## Concrete

It isn't really a serial show versus them just putting events online. If you wanna count it you can, most things are fine by me.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> It isn't really a serial show versus them just putting events online. If you wanna count it you can, most things are fine by me.


That's what Resistance Pro does. What Hoodslam used to do and what all the Scandinavian companies are doing now. 

DOA doesn't have a serial show either. As long as they're consistent with their postings, is all I care about. 

Falls under the category of "& Internet Shows" I guess. 

But I'm always down for establishing new criteria.

Commentary is a big deal for me. If they don't have commentary I probably won't add it. The idea being that it has to be a thought out "Produced" show.


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA Atlanta https://www.youtube.com/user/dbigshow75/videos They even posted the recent two ring wargames match. TWO RINGS WARGAMES in 2014.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> TWO RINGS WARGAMES in 2014.


..... I ... want ... to ... go ... to ... there ... 

I'll check it. How did you find this?


----------



## Concrete

Hey, I think I tried CWE once but it didn't go well. I guess I'll give the latest episode a go. STREAM OF CONSCIOUSNESS AHEAD!



Spoiler: CWE Episode 75



The intro to this show feels so looooooong. 

We open up with some real Canadian sounding dude talking about contracts with some dude in a confederate vest. This is already something.

Sigmon from TCW is talking about some Sanchez's. This Canadian show feels like it is off to a diverse start.

JJ Sanchez is in the first match. He is FAT! He's already got a head start in being a fan favorite for me. It'll be JJ vs. Sigmon. Here's hoping Sigmon gets flattened.This match had a lot of moments of Sanchez being fat. That warms my heart. Sigmon winning doesn't warm my heart. 

There's an extra Canadian segment.

CWE tag team championship time. It is actually 4-Way Elimination Tag, WHOA! Sons of Anarchy vs. M.A.N. vs. Saints of Los Angeles(C) vs. Billy Blaze/Big Jess Youngblood. There is some BEEF in this. Also some skinny twerps.Announcer is making dumb mistakes before the bell even rings. They sorta eliminate MAN and Blaze/Youngblood in the cheapest of ways. They were the most interesting part of the match cause it felt like a real feud on first watch. Big Cliff doesn't wrestle for a second in this but he was the fattest. That's some bullshit. The skinny twerps were fun to watch for the most part. All-in-all this was actually a rather fun match. They kept things moving and didn't let the match run slow. 

Masters is out to insult the crowd. He calls them handicapped and the city a piece of trash. PERFECT! Masters has an open Masterlock Challenge. Scotty Raver, super pasty sorta out of shape youngin, comes out to accept the challenge. I don't think he's got it.GO LIMP RAVER!!! The Super Friends, both fat, come out cause they want to accept the challenge. Masters says, "No handicaps." Corey Kincaid is a chubby dude in goggles and he's with tubby from earlier JJ Sanchez. JJ's taking the challenge. Sanchez suffocates on his neck. Masters takes advantage of Kincaid looking at his buddy and throws on the Masterlock.

They are capping things off with confederate dude Buddy Collins vs. Stephen Epic. Epic has the Coach by his side.This is shit. It is short though. So there's that. EPIC WINS!



*OVERALL: This was an episode. I definitely wouldn't say it was bad. It scratched the fatty itch I always seem to have. The tag title match was real fun. The opener between JJ Sanchez and Sigmon had fat. Second half seemed to lag and with a 51 minute show that really stinks. Masters' Masterlock Challenge segment went WAY too long. I love me some Masters but give the dude a match to drag something good out of local. I'm sure we'll get that but I felt we needed that here or at least or shorter segment. Main event is some short shit. Worth a watch.*

No one has posted anything so now I just have to add to the bottom. Latest episode of Anarchy Wrestling. They have a nice Last Time on Anarchy so I'm not lost. WOO!



Spoiler: Anarchy Ep.432



Remember how I just said that Last Time On Anarchy was nice of them? It goes on for like 5 minutes. This feels annoying. Nevermind almost 10 minutes. I'll be lost. Screw it.

I feel like I didn't miss much because it looks like we're picking up at Hardcore Hell. It is a four way for Shaun Tempers title. Rules are that Tempers must be a part of the final fall any other pin is a simple elimination. Other guys are Slim J, Ace Rockwell, and Bobby Moore. Love Tempers but he's totally rocking a heel that knows being in the ring is no bueno for most of this. Slim J, of ROH fame, is still your Jack Evans type flippy dude who pops the crowd with ATHLETICISM! There's a point where Tempers does a weird spinny dive to the outside then J follows it up by moonsaulting off fences. We go to commercial and we NEVER COME BACK!!! Yeah I'm out.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Hey, I think I tried CWE once but it didn't go well. I guess I'll give the latest episode a go. STREAM OF CONSCIOUSNESS AHEAD!
> 
> .[/spoiler]


Watched CWE instead of Resistance Pro because my buddy Conky checked it out and I wanna be up to date. 

Also because I have no idea what the hell Resistance Pro is doing but I'll get to that in a minute ...

CWE was alright. Last show was better but the drop in quality isn't as bad as it ussually is. 

TAg match was good. Didn't like the bull shit ending but a dude got powerbombed on other dudes outside of the ring. Nice ...

Sigmund match was good. I like Sigmund in CWE. 

Masterlock thing was weak. How many dates did he do with this company? He's pretty much a part of the roster now which is good ... 

except that they haven't done anything with him! What a waste! Also, he kept recycling the handicapped joke. That's like the third time he's used it. I don't blame Chris for treating a small show like this as "Just a job." 

But where was CWE management on this one? Why didn't anyone say, "Hey, Chris! Don't do that! Don't use the same God Damn joke in every city we go to. this is being televised! People are gonna know ... 

I don't ussually say, "Nice Tattoo." Because tattoos have become such a trendy thing to do lately. But how cool was Kincaid's Klingon tat? NTS! Not Too Shabby. 

Didn't like the main event either, Conky. Epic's gimmick with his high school coach would be better if he wore a high school wrestling singlet and some head gear. 

***

NOW ABOUT RESISTANCE PRO!

I don't know if I wanna watch their new show because no doubt is filled to the brim with spoilers. 

They advertise that their latest show is available online and streaming. 

BUT I CAN'T FIND IT ANYWHERE! 

Not on highspots, not on their official site ... 

BTW, I just found out that their more recent shit is on highspots. I JUST FOUND OUT! 

Do you know how long I've been looking to buy a resistance Pro DVD! A long fucking time! 

Why do people not put these things on their official site!? What's the point of having an official site!? 

Anyway, does anyone know where I can buy this thing? 

I want to give Resistance Pro some money and I'm having the damndest time doing it.


----------



## Concrete

Disagree with the Epic's shit being any better if he was portraying some high school wrestler. Actually was sorta happy he WASN'T. That would just be some extra cheese.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Disagree with the Epic's shit being any better if he was portraying some high school wrestler. Actually was sorta happy he WASN'T. That would just be some extra cheese.


If I knew how to post pictures I'd post a Monterrey jack Meme with the caption ... "Did you say .... C-c-c-cheese!?" 

Cheesey wrestling is the best wrestling, my friend. 

***






I watched the first hour of a near four hour Inspire Pro show today! I was only gonna watch a half hour but it was good! 

RD evans and the dude with the tassels both make a fantastic entrance. One of them comes out to a classical music song that pissess off the crowd. (good crowd by the way.)

The other comes out to the Charlies' Angels theme song. Haha. 

The wrestling is good. The six man match at the end of the first hour is good but it's not over yet. 

I love the little pale dude. It's nice to know that I can be a wrestler if I wanted to. That I have a "Wrestling Look." Haha. 

I recommend it. Obviously I'm not gonna watch a four hour show all at once. They might be better off breaking it up into episodes. But I'm not complain about free, quality wrestling. 

***

Resistance Pro got back to me on Twittah. 

Apparaently their DVD is gonna be available next week. Which is awesome. I'm gonna be all over that like white on rice. 

I'd argue that if a promotion the size of RPro could do that then ICW should be able to do it too. 

But you never know. I could also see why they wouldn't be able to. Sure, ICW gets better crowds but RPro has Corgan to fall back on financially. And the other two guys who own it. 

Maybe ICW doesn't wanna take the risk. Maybe They don't have the start up money after expenses. But I think it's possible. Hopefully someday. I love it when my fave companies are up to date and I can follow them in such a fashion. 

That's what made Portland WRestling uncut so cool.


----------



## Concrete

Latest stream of consciousness shall be for NECW!!!



Spoiler: NECW April 24



They waste approximetly zero time to get to the wrestling with a tag match starting things off between Jeremy Prophet/Jack Maverick vs. Antonio Thomas(!)/Brad Hollister. STEINER BROTHERS TRIBUTE TO START! Now a commericial from what looks like the greatest sandwich place ever. Hollister is your singlet wearing dude and I'm a fan of amateur wrestling gimmicks when done well. He delivers some fireman carry takedowns on Prophet which are neat. Prophet and Maverick are both bigger than either opponent with Maverick being LARIAT big. So far so good. Nothing special but lots of tagging. Oh, Thomas tags in Hollister who delivers a shoulder to Prophet in the corner from the apron then hits a Sliding D sorta thing. Like me some Hollister. They just said Thomas trained Hollister. SWELL! Hollister is cool with ricocheting his chest off ropes. Maverick chucks Hollister into the corner and BOOM! Dude is killin' it. Heel team, not so much. Then Prophet delivers a knee to Hollister and he is back in my good graces. I'm easy. Least favorite heel tactic is the clap tag. They do it. It isn't the worst. PROPHET KICKS HOLLISTER'S FACE IN! Maverick is in and is being a shit. Not a good shit. Heels argue with the ref in the corner which allows Hollister to get a tag but DOESN'T COUNT CAUSE REF BE BLIND! Hollister goes nuts to get the tag. Thomas in like a HOUSE EN FUEGO! Hollister gets tagged in because DUMB! Heels gain the advantage soon after. Finish doesn't look NEARLY as dumb as it could which is a plus. Fun match for some small show in New England. Need to see more Hollister. 

In the back for TALKING! Jeremy Prophet ain't happy. He wants to turn Thomas. Maverick is a dumb jock who doesn't like Hollister. Now Prophet is bad talking his buddies. 

After commercial, MORE TALKING! Thomas and Hollister! Slyk Wagner Brown decides to waltz in. Hyping some 6-man I don't know I'll ever see. I'm discovering right now that we have like a minute left.



*OVERALL:The greatest strength of this episode is also its greatest weakness in that it is an easy 30 minutes. Problem is that with only 30 minutes we get one match and back to back talkies. That isn't my ideal format at all. And that one match had to be good to make the episode and for the most part I think the match did its job but needed like an angle or something to fill this thing out. I come back to NECW every once in awhile and it always feels like it is missing something and I can't figure out what. I am no closer now than when I first watched to figuring that out. *


----------



## USAUSA1

Concrete said:


> Latest stream of consciousness shall be for NECW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NECW April 24
> 
> 
> 
> They waste approximetly zero time to get to the wrestling with a tag match starting things off between Jeremy Prophet/Jack Maverick vs. Antonio Thomas(!)/Brad Hollister. STEINER BROTHERS TRIBUTE TO START! Now a commericial from what looks like the greatest sandwich place ever. Hollister is your singlet wearing dude and I'm a fan of amateur wrestling gimmicks when done well. He delivers some fireman carry takedowns on Prophet which are neat. Prophet and Maverick are both bigger than either opponent with Maverick being LARIAT big. So far so good. Nothing special but lots of tagging. Oh, Thomas tags in Hollister who delivers a shoulder to Prophet in the corner from the apron then hits a Sliding D sorta thing. Like me some Hollister. They just said Thomas trained Hollister. SWELL! Hollister is cool with ricocheting his chest off ropes. Maverick chucks Hollister into the corner and BOOM! Dude is killin' it. Heel team, not so much. Then Prophet delivers a knee to Hollister and he is back in my good graces. I'm easy. Least favorite heel tactic is the clap tag. They do it. It isn't the worst. PROPHET KICKS HOLLISTER'S FACE IN! Maverick is in and is being a shit. Not a good shit. Heels argue with the ref in the corner which allows Hollister to get a tag but DOESN'T COUNT CAUSE REF BE BLIND! Hollister goes nuts to get the tag. Thomas in like a HOUSE EN FUEGO! Hollister gets tagged in because DUMB! Heels gain the advantage soon after. Finish doesn't look NEARLY as dumb as it could which is a plus. Fun match for some small show in New England. Need to see more Hollister.
> 
> In the back for TALKING! Jeremy Prophet ain't happy. He wants to turn Thomas. Maverick is a dumb jock who doesn't like Hollister. Now Prophet is bad talking his buddies.
> 
> After commercial, MORE TALKING! Thomas and Hollister! Slyk Wagner Brown decides to waltz in. Hyping some 6-man I don't know I'll ever see. I'm discovering right now that we have like a minute left.
> 
> 
> 
> *OVERALL:The greatest strength of this episode is also its greatest weakness in that it is an easy 30 minutes. Problem is that with only 30 minutes we get one match and back to back talkies. That isn't my ideal format at all. And that one match had to be good to make the episode and for the most part I think the match did its job but needed like an angle or something to fill this thing out. I come back to NECW every once in awhile and it always feels like it is missing something and I can't figure out what. I am no closer now than when I first watched to figuring that out. *


I used to watch NECW weekly years ago when Eddie Edwards was a regular and his pre-ROH days. They never got the format right, which why I stopped watching. Making the show 1 hour will not improve things for them.


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> I used to watch NECW weekly years ago when Eddie Edwards was a regular and his pre-ROH days. They never got the format right, which why I stopped watching. Making the show 1 hour will not improve things for them.


I'm sure I'll give the series another go at some point because it is so close to being something I could really sink my teeth into but at the same time feels like a solid time waster.


----------



## USAUSA1

Concrete said:


> I'm sure I'll give the series another go at some point because it is so close to being something I could really sink my teeth into but at the same time feels like a solid time waster.


I feel that way about most promotions on here. I hate to admit it because the owners are terrible but I miss TCW. I was a TCW diehard fan.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I feel that way about most promotions on here. I hate to admit it because the owners are terrible but I miss TCW. I was a TCW diehard fan.


I agree with USA here and with Conky on NECW. 

TCW was not my thing but I could look at that and say, "That's a legit wrestling promotion." They had something for everybody. Sports Entertainment even as they claimed they weren't. 

And if you like a straight up in ring product, they had stuff for that base too. 

Plus the production was good.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> I agree with USA here and with Conky on NECW.
> 
> TCW was not my thing but I could look at that and say, "That's a legit wrestling promotion." They had something for everybody. * Sports Entertainment* even as they claimed they weren't.
> 
> And if you like a straight up in ring product, they had stuff for that base too.
> 
> Plus the production was good.


Why is this always a point you make sure to bring up about them other than their little ad for a TV shirt?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Why is this always a point you make sure to bring up about them other than their little ad for a TV shirt?


Haha, I haven't thought about that ad in a long time. 

That's the thing you wonder about? Me bringing up TCW's fixation on people making sure they're not sports entertainment? 

Not my own fixation on Lance Hoyt's tramp stamp? Hell, even I know that's weird,_ I can't stop looking at it!_ 

But TCW would talk about how legit they were every show.


----------



## Concrete

I also remember the ad. Like I'm always like, "I get CockSmith, they aren't straight wrestling one bit." And straight not being a description of sexual orientation.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> I also remember the ad. Like I'm always like, "I get CockSmith, they aren't straight wrestling one bit." And straight not being a description of sexual orientation.


Is any wrestling straight? It's two guys without shirts fighting over a belt. 

And I don't like you calling me Cocksmith, let's leave high school nicknames out of this ...


----------



## Concrete

You shortened my name to Conky, I thought I could be cool and hip


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> You shortened my name to Conky, I thought I could be cool and hip


I, myself, was just trying to be cool and hip in a self-effacing way. 

I actually liked the Cocksmith line. 

Infact, I think it is the greatest moniker I have ever known ... 

Much better than Senior Cock & Balls and Cock-A-Mania.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Alright. So I'm two hours into the Inspire Pro show. 

Holy shit. I can't believe how good this wrestling show is. 

The characters are vivid, the matches are solid and there are no low points. 

It's a testament to what some people can accomplish with few resources if they have passion.

The six man match ended, though most of it took place in hour one. 

They have a girl down there called Paige Turner and Miss Diss Lexia. haha. Good match but short. Then they had the women's NWA champ, she's good, get a solid run in a battle Royal. Battle Royal was fun. 

Then they had this fucking guy, he calls himself the Great Depression. His mask might be one of the best and certainly most bizare masks in Pro Wreslting today. 

And if you've ever seen those green suit guys for the Vancouver Canucks? They got a red version of that who dresses like the Question or Rorschache from the Watchmen. 

Teh goth stable is the least interesting thing about that match and that's saying something because those guys look cool. 

Will watch hour three tomorrow? Maybe. Don't quite no what tomorrow looks like but either way, can't recommend the first two hours enough.


----------



## USAUSA1

AWF episode 57

Ricky Love(red head Rick Rude wannabe) vs Tony Denucci, from the starts the fans chant YOU SUCK to Ricky Love. The fans were on Ricky the whole match and he love every minute, great heel work by him this match. The match was dull but Ricky did a good job.

Undertaker vs. Stone Cold, seriously they had the dead man sit-up thing and stunners. Damien vs. Sammy Sevard, rematch from the last show. It was a decent little match but Damien character needs a little enhancement because he looks like a biker with make up.

Jr Heavyweight match- Randy Raynes vs. Antonio Marquez, typical indy high flying match. They had the nerve to call one of the guys a Luchador.

I don't know how long I am going to watch this promotion. This promotion has good characters,good production,decent wrestling but it lacks excitement and emotion. That's one thing SAW gets right every once in awhile, they know how to bring the excitement. You might have to update my list Rooster.

I might watch every episode of WSX this weekend. One of my favorite promotions.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't know how long I am going to watch this promotion. This promotion has good characters,good production,decent wrestling but it lacks excitement and emotion. That's one thing SAW gets right every once in awhile, they know how to bring the excitement. You might have to update my list Rooster.
> 
> I might watch every episode of WSX this weekend. One of my favorite promotions.


I might have to check out that Undertaker/Austin thing. Haha. 

Yeah, man, that's the thing about the AWF, they tend to have one episode that is really centered around backstage stuff and storylines, and then they'll have four episodes which is just match after match after match of people you don't care about. 

They get good crowds though and I dig the commentary. 

YOu could do a lot worse than run down the list of stuff people recommend in the original post. I'm certain you'll find stuff on there you like better than AWF. 

On my list, I'll probably sub in Resistance Pro for ICW. RPro is releasing a DVD next week, will pick it up. Dont' wanna watch the new episode because of the spoilers. But after I check the DVD I'll look at the 'sode, see what's on it, and then make the call. 

ICW season 2 isn't the same. I'm sure the product is still excellent but the show itself highlights and promos now. Not knocking ICW, if I ever meet Mark Dallas I'd give him all my credit card numbers and tell him to take what he thinks he deserves. 

But RPro will probably take my third spot. 

I dug Society X, by the way. I remember when it was airing, my brother called me and was like, "Dude, There's wrestling on TV. IT's not the WWF." 

"I was like whoa ...."

Check that, USA ...

you've probably sampled all the reccomendations already. But I think you'll like everything ranked from #10-#17 on the list.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Good morning, afternoon or evening, Loyal Posters of the Wrestling Forum. 

I wanna thank everyone that helped build this list. If you love wrestling as much as I do, it’s a great thing to have. 

Every promotion here has a show that you can watch online legally and for free. 

Thank God we live in this age. 

However, my days on the Wrestling Forum are over.

I’m going back to the Pro Wrestling Discussion Forums.

It’s a small forum, and the Indy section has to be built up almost from scratch. 

But nothing worth doing is easy. The people who run that forum are decent folks. And that’s all I need, to be apart of something positive. 

Peace, guys. Don’t Rock & Roll Too Hard.

-Rooster Bartholomew Smith.


----------



## USAUSA1

You will be back


----------



## Concrete

Death to this thread has been written.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Rooster, I already said this by pm, but would you reconsider the repeat disappearing act posting? This thread kinda needs you for survival.


----------



## USAUSA1

One thing I've learn from this thread, indies have no idea at producing weekly episodic tv. I think NWA SAW and TCW was the top of the line. Of course promotions like AAA,ROH and CMLL should not be on this list because they are on another level.

Things got so bad that Rooster start posting monthly shows. I thought the whole purpose of this thread was "TV"? Rooster knew the writing was on the wall. This thread was dying because there is not enough quality tv shows.

I went to that other website and there's no potential. I expect Rooster to be back within a month.


----------



## sXeMope

I think the general purpose of this thread became to showcase alternate shows in general not just weekly episodic shows. It's a cool idea but I agree that a lot of companies don't really know how to produce TV shows, at least not from a storyline standpoint IMO. 

Personally I don't see why Rooster doesn't just be active on both boards but that's just me.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

sXeMope said:


> Personally I don't see why Rooster doesn't just be active on both boards but that's just me.


And me.


----------



## USAUSA1

Just think, this thread was a spinoff from the TCW Wrestling thread. Hoping Manti Teo opens a NWA thread as a result.


----------



## GothicBohemian

sXeMope said:


> Personally I don't see why Rooster doesn't just be active on both boards but that's just me.


Me also, and I said as much to him. 

:draper2


If, for some reason, there can be only one, and he wants to get people talking about lesser-known promotions, then this is the place to do it since it has the widest demographic and the most active members but I don't think he likes WF.

Oh well, this isn't the "Why'd ya leave, Rooster?" thread, so we should let him be.


----------



## Concrete

Hey lets see if I can keep this baby going! River City Wrestling, RCW, just put 7 episodes of their TV show online. They are a part of United Wrestling Network that some were wondering if we'd see more companies put stuff online. ANSWERED! At least for RCW. I begin with episode #1. It aired on February 16th. 

[Spoiler="RCW']They open explaining the promotion since this was a debut episode. Wise move in my opinion. 

This episode has a match between RCW Champion Michael Faith vs. Sammy Guevara. Faith is a fat Samoan. That is my FAVORITE type of Samoan. Guevara is a total pretty boy. I didn't come into this match with a lot of expectations. If you've seen any of these promotions on this list you know that most aren't worth their weight. This match blew away my expectations. Like this was legit good. It plays out exactly how you'd expect and want. Faith plays a BIG man and Guevara does a bunch of flashy shit that just lets Faith react to his shit. When Guevara can really rally is when he's going ham on Faith and not doing a bunch of unnecessary flips. You think Guevara has learned his wrestling only to start playing to the crowd again which allows Faith to rebound and smack the piss outta him. The match friggin' ends with interference on Faith. Well that is a stinky way to end a good match.

Guevara isn't a big fan and attacks the attackers. This allows Faith to start fighting back. Hernandez, TNA bby, comes out to help fight back. Hernandez raises Guevara's hand on the way out. It is on.[/spoiler]

*OVERALL:Wow, this was a one match show but it totally worked. Starts with an intro of the promotion which helped a first time viewer. Quality start. Then they have one match. Like NECW, if you're going to have one match it has to be good. This was legit good stuff between Faith and Guevara. Fat versus pretty and it works. They run a post-match angle which sets up some stuff. Now the promos to end the show aren't great but the set up I felt was phenomenal. Had a real press setting feel with the backdrop and the background noise. You should really try this out. *


----------



## USAUSA1

Faith manager is Stevie Ray in ROW.

I love 30 minutes wrestling shows, might have to check them out.


----------



## Rah

Against my better judgment, I'm starting to watch AAA's Sin Limite on a weekly schedule. While the Lucha thread isn't as energetic, and my thoughts wouldn't get lost in the shuffle, they may still be better off here, if anyone wants them, anyway.




sXeMope said:


> I think the general purpose of this thread became to showcase alternate shows in general not just weekly episodic shows. It's a cool idea but I agree that a lot of companies don't really know how to produce TV shows, at least not from a storyline standpoint IMO.


Yeah, that's how I'd agree it should be. Indy PPVs, theoretically, should remain in the Indy thread but this particular thread serves a great purpose in allowing the rest of us to see what you guys are watching and whether or not we might enjoy a new promotion. You'll burn yourself out trying to continually find new promotions to watch, or to follow many at a time, though. If you actively watch a show, or something piqued your interest, discuss it here.


----------



## USAUSA1

Should be renamed NWA SAW and others thread to be honest.


----------



## USAUSA1

Rah said:


> Against my better judgment, I'm starting to watch AAA's Sin Limite on a weekly schedule. While the Lucha thread isn't as energetic, and my thoughts wouldn't get lost in the shuffle, they may still be better off here, if anyone wants them, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's how I'd agree it should be. Indy PPVs, theoretically, should remain in the Indy thread but this particular thread serves a great purpose in allowing the rest of us to see what you guys are watching and whether or not we might enjoy a new promotion. You'll burn yourself out trying to continually find new promotions to watch, or to follow many at a time, though. If you actively watch a show, or something piqued your interest, discuss it here.


AAA will have their own section once the El Rey show debuts this fall.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*To those of you who follow PWX's weekly show on Vimeo (and those of you who don't as well), please keep an eye out over the next few weeks. Konley and Alexander had yet another awesome battle for the PWX Heavyweight Championship at the television tapings in Charlotte yesterday afternoon. I was there live and had an awesome time. They put on a hell of a show. I heard that they had an awesome brawl that ended in a double count-out the night before in Thomasville, which should also pop up soon on PWX's show. I just wanted to give everybody a head's up.*


----------



## pgi86

Wrestling is back on TV in Portland. West Coast Wrestling Connection on PDX-TV, episode one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KbFhPOB5pE

The show features The Grappler, Gangrel, Matt Striker, Jonny Fairplay, Danny Duggan, Jeremy Blanchard, Ethan HD, etc.


----------



## USAUSA1

pgi86 said:


> Wrestling is back on TV in Portland. West Coast Wrestling Connection on PDX-TV, episode one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KbFhPOB5pE
> 
> The show features The Grappler, Gangrel, Matt Striker, Jonny Fairplay, Danny Duggan, Jeremy Blanchard, Ethan HD, etc.


Thanks, will check it out later. A little afraid this might turn into Championship Wrestling from Hollywood B show.

This week NWA SAW show was a great hype show for this Friday major show. They did a great job pushing Blunkett as a credible contender. Gator vs. Hammerjack in a cage will either be really fun or terrible, I can't wait too see the mayhem.


----------



## USAUSA1

I seen episode 1, it's basically Portland uncut. The theater they used only had like 20 people. It's a bad set up. 

The wrestling was decent. Ethan HD is a stud in the ring.Danny Duggan is not bad, he managed to carry 7 foot Othello. Would love too see Kevin Sullivan book Othello, that is one big guy. Sad to see Matt Striker reduced to wrestling in front of 20 people. He would be an asset to tna. Gangrel is terribly out of shape. All in all, it was an average first show. 

Jake Roberts will be at the next tapings, hopefully they will get at least a 100 people.


----------



## USAUSA1

River City just posted like 4 episodes, the youtube shows is up to date with tv.


----------



## chrisblaze

www.vbwonline.com

Not pro, not backyard....Hybrid wrestling at its finest.


----------



## sXeMope

SMASH Wrestling in Canada has a show now apparently.







Audio is quite bad because they do commentary over the PA system.


----------



## Mon Joxley

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/15589

Again, not a TV show but seeing as there are no promotions in Australia with a TV show, this will have to do.

MCW's latest and biggest event, Ballroom Brawl, is now available on VOD/PPV through Vimeo ($10 to rent, $15 to buy/download). It was one of the biggest shows in the country with over 550 people packed into the Thornbury Theatre. Here's the highlight package:







For any of you who follow British wrestling, one of the commentators is former FWA commentator/referee Andy Coyne. The promotion also has the Ballroom Brawl event from previous years on their new VOD service, for those interested in more Australian wrestling.


----------



## Romangirl252

^How long will be up for? I don't get paid until the end of this week on Friday or saturday


----------



## Mon Joxley

Romangirl252 said:


> ^How long will be up for? I don't get paid until the end of this week on Friday or saturday


It's permanent, so you can order it whenever you like.


----------



## USAUSA1

WCWC episode 2, better show this week.

I hate star ratings but for this show I will make an exception.

The Grappler's Wrecking Crew (Grappler 3, Jeremy Blanchard, and Othello) vs Heavyweight Champion, "Hot Shot" Danny Duggan and his partners, Big Duke and "TKO" Cody Smith **3/4 decent main event, all action and no slow parts. Matt Striker attack Danny Duggan after the match. 

Tag Champion, Mike Santiago vs Mikey O'Shea, ***, good match they told a story in the ring. O'Shea is wearing like a Bam Bam Bigelow outfit. They set up a future tag match between American Guns and Oshea/Gangrel.

Eric Right & Dan Joseph vs Dr. Kliever and Jonas Albert Robinson *3/4, okay tag match. Didn't really serve a purpose.

Alexander Hammerstone vs Instant Karma, entertaining squash. The whole purpose of this match was to put over Hammerstone. The guy is a future star. NXT is in his future.

Come home Rooster, I know you lurking.


----------



## theanticanadian

Jersey Championship Wrestling does a weekly web show - not sure if it qualifies for this because there isn't really a storyline to each episode, but they do a recap, a free match or two, and a preview of upcoming events. 

This week's show has a pretty cool match with Rhino (match starts around 4:00):


----------



## Hawkke

Never mind, guess they are gone


----------



## USAUSA1

Its been over a month since someone posted in here(Where is Rooster) but there's actually been a lot of great news about indy wrestling tv shows.

Booker T ROW is back online and post full episodes on Soul to the South website.

Dave Marquez Southeastern Championship Wrestling(similiar to NWA SAW) will debut 7/26.

Smoky Mountain been having some great shows lately.


----------

